# 2015 rides - share your trail!



## phantomhorse13

We now have an annual tradition of sharing our rides throughout the year.. some of us log miles, some hours, some just share stories, lots of photos and even a video or two.

Please, don't be shy and jump right in, regardless if you are logging anything or not. Pictures and stories are always welcome. Share your trail!


----------



## Roman

Good idea. 

I will try to track how many miles and hours I ride since it's a new year! Just hope I remember to turn the app on! I haven't gone riding yet this year but we did clear a bit of the woods and so I'm hoping to head down there soon!


----------



## texasgal

I'm logging this year! Can't start until next week at the earliest.. Dr's orders. But I have a young horse and a new saddle.. a GPS and an involved husband.. so I'm ready!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I started the New Year off right - in the saddle! The boys are still on their winter rest period, so I rode the lovely Kermit on a ride with my SIL on her experienced mare. Was a touch chilly (temps in the mid 20s with windchills in the low teens), but the sun was shining and the horses felt great. Even explored a bit of new-to-me trail.











You would never know how old this guy is (mid-20s) if it wasn't for his grey face giving it away!





























2015 mileage
1/1/15 kermit 10.5 miles 3.8 mph 1020 ft climb 10.5 total miles


----------



## falling

Kia Ora! I stalked the 2014 thread for half a year, but decided to wait till 2015 to join  I'm falling, also known as Ayla, and I'm sixteen and live in New Zealand. I have one horse, Hercules, but am on the look out for a second. I don't have any miles for this year yet as my horse is currently lame, so I'll post some from last year. We do a lot of road riding, but hopefully when I get a second horse I'll be able to hire a float more and go trekking with a friend to ride with me


----------



## evilamc

Happy New Years to all! Can't wait for our 2015 adventures 

My co woker and I braved the cold and went exploring out of her new barn for trails.









I bundled up in my new helmet cover and had 2 layers of under armor on!! I was nice and toasty 

So I trailered Jax over to her new barn, we tacked up and went out! Her BO told her that if we turned right at the telephone poll we'd find some trails....Yeah no. We did as we were told and ended up walking through trees sinking in mud and just not having a good time! Luckily Jax put up with my terrible steering and finally we gave up on those woods. I know the area shes at a LITTLE bit and know theres bridle paths all around, so we decided to leave the neighborhood and cross the street into a much larger neighborhood. At first we just wandered around admiring all the beautiful houses...then found a bridal path and started following it...then got to a private property sign so turned around! While walking around more we met an old man who said we aren't supposed to be riding the bridle paths but allllll the boarders from the large boarding barn do and they aren't supposed to! We spoke for a few minutes and I asked how we can get permission, and said we would be happy to help maintain trails and are respectful riders...he liked that and said he would bring it up at the next board meeting 

So we ended up heading back to the barn, friend wanted to go check out the huge boarding barn but I wasn't comfortable with randomly walking onto another barns property without permission. We got back and let them graze some, then my friend offered Jax some hay pellets...hay pellets that he eats every day for breakfast and dinner....he dug in so fast and started to CHOKE!!!! Luckily he worked it out himself, and we massaged his neck some but that was scary. So now I'm freaking out since thats what he eats for grain...hay pellets with a soy free powder ration balancer topped on them...My BO is going to start wetting his grain a little for me and I ordered this overpriced feed bucket that has like holes in it that he has to get the feed out of...so hopefully this wont happen again!

Starting off 2015 with cold weather an adventurous ride and a choking horse....great way to start it.

3.82 miles.

Goal for 2015 - 400 miles, I got 321 for 2014 so I think 400 is a good goal.


----------



## texasgal

and the over-acheivers ^^ are already getting a jump on us...


----------



## evilamc

texasgal said:


> and the over-acheivers ^^ are already getting a jump on us...


 hater! My bridal shower is Sunday so I wont get another ride in till Monday, plenty of time for you to catch up!


----------



## phantomhorse13

texasgal said:


> and the over-acheivers ^^ are already getting a jump on us...


Riding in the winter here is always at the mercy of mother nature.. and we have been pretty darn lucky so far! But I am going to take advantage of every minute I can, as I fear the decent weather is not going to last..


----------



## Painted Horse

I've been pretty consistent at hitting a 1000 miles each year. Which means I have to average 80 miles per month. Easy to do in the summer, But a little tough in January when it's cold and snowy.

We got out today on new years day to start the year off right. . Rode both loops at Antelope Island. Which equals about 14 miles to start the year. 

5° last night. It warmed up to 15° during the warmest part of the day. Horses loved being out and were eager to go.


----------



## jamesqf

texasgal said:


> and the over-acheivers ^^ are already getting a jump on us...


Hey, I bet I cross-country skiied more than they did! The dogs & I did about 5 miles this evening - sunset and then moonlight. If you can figure out how to get skis on the horses, I'd take them too 

Here's what one of our usual riding trails looked like today:


----------



## Roman

^ What is that in the road? A coyote?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Welcome to our newest riders Roman and Falling!!! This is a fun trail ride where everyone is welcome.

Dawn - woo hooo...so glad you were able to get out today. Sounds a little chilly!!

Evilamc - hopefully you will get permission to ride there. That would be fantastic. Glad your boy was ok from the choking. Poor guy!! Post some pic's of your bridal shower - especially the cake!!!

Painted Horse - I don't know if I will ever be able to reach your mileage but dang...I love all of your pictures!!!

James - that is so pretty!!! Jealous as I can be.

I was able to go out and give the boys carrots and walk Biscuit so he could graze. Our grandson, Kayden, walked Sarge for some grazing. He was leading Sarge and let the lead rope end drop. Sarge stepped on it and pulled back when he was pulled up short. Kinda scared Kayden a little but he was ok. Hoping we can get him riding this summer! I am counting the days until I can ride. I have made my Excel sheet for logging my miles and now I just need to make entries.

New helmet, almost new Garmin and new Contour Roam...now I just need to ride and put them to work!!!


----------



## Celeste

Subbing. I hope to actually start putting on some miles if life will get out of the way.


----------



## any

without mileage this time - my friend just visited me with her dog  so we just go for a short walk  and we took Borys with us


----------



## jamesqf

Roman said:


> ^ What is that in the road? A coyote?


No, that's my friend's dog Cosmo, one of the pack who frequently make guest appearances in my riding pictures. (Note: I didn't take that picture, my friend did. I was out skiing, at higher elevation with more snow.)


----------



## Roman

We had our first ride of the year this morning. Thirty degrees, no wind, and it felt great! So we saddled up, rode down the woods. And I remembered to track our miles and hours!

We were gone for almost an hour and went 1.67 miles. 

I was surprised he went right onto the ice! And wasn't scared when it's make the cracking noise. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ-_KRrQuVA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEvERzs3gYE

For the most part, the ride was great! We came to a new part to cross the creek and he didn't want too. So I had thrown a glove onto the otherside and went to get it and he followed me across! XD But then as we were going home, right after the second video above, he literally forgot how to back up and then started cantering when I said trot and wouldn't stop. Arg. He did though and had to WALK home.


----------



## Adelaide08

After stalking the 2014 thread for a few months I went and downloaded a mile tracker and have been eagerly awaiting 2015 so I can join this thread. My miles aren't all that great but it's still exciting for me to know how far I've been riding.
I have a 7 year old Quarter/App cross (some pictures below).
Did a short 2.07 mile bareback ride today as the weather was crappy, hopefully will get better miles this next week!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Got both of my girls out today, no riding, but handwalked the baby for 3.3 miles and took Selena mare for a 3 mile run afterwards. It was a beautiful day, no sun, but 40 degrees and calm. Today was Vee's first real "conditioning outing" and she did very well. Mom of course was TIRED after the second round. 6.3 miles total today on these legs! Phew! :shock:


----------



## SummerBlaze1

Can't wait to start


----------



## greentree

AA, if you decide to go meet Gunslinger, please let me know!! I will try to meet y'all. 

I am going to start wearing my GPS like a watch! That way, I will have it to track, since I cannot seem to remember it otherwise. Haha.


----------



## Roman

Endurance, that's a pretty fuzzy purple halter! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Roman said:


> Endurance, that's a pretty fuzzy purple halter!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha why thank you! :lol:


----------



## clumsychelsea

I stalked the old thread but I think I want to actually be a part of the new one! 

I started 2015 with a midnight moonlight ride with a group of other boarders! The BO took the wagon out for the kids and a few of us brave souls trailed behind. Mostly trotted the whole time, good exercise for my chunky little mare. She was dying to run the entire time! There were quite a few families outside on their lawns so we got to wave and yell happy new year to all of them. The horses were champs. Not a single freak out from any of them (and 2/4 are fairly green) even though we ran into fireworks, honking cars, the creaky wagon, crying kids, and even a fox that tagged along with us for a few minutes! 

6.3 km / 4 miles

This is the only pic we got! You can KINDDDD of see two of the horses... lol. Also it was close to -20 C... Fun.


----------



## Cat by the Sea

Ok, I'm taking the plunge and posting my first picture on Horse Forum! I am counting our Christmas Day ride as part of 2015, because it was the first time Talana has really felt spry in a long time. She is 29 years old, and before I started trimming her feet myself in September we thought she had arthritis because she was always stiff. Nope! Not arthritis; sore feet from the way she was trimmed. Now that I am correcting the major issues with her feet, she likes to run again and we can actually start doing things beyond a quiet walk down the meadow. 

On Christmas I discovered that she gets anxious under saddle, and hasn't been taught how to deal with that. That's ok. Now that she feels good, we can work on it! In fact, I'm making it my goal for 2015. Since she feels good enough to canter and jump over things when I'm not asking her to, I plan to get her to a point where she can do those things in a calm way when I ask, and not as unplanned (though fun) extras. (Of course, we aren't planning to jump over anything much. She's still 29, even if her feet don't hurt anymore.) 

My trail is just a big meadow, what you can see going down to the shore there. In the summer it's also her grazing area. I am looking forward to the first year that Talana and I can work together regularly and become a great team!


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> AA, if you decide to go meet Gunslinger, please let me know!! I will try to meet y'all.
> 
> I am going to start wearing my GPS like a watch! That way, I will have it to track, since I cannot seem to remember it otherwise. Haha.


You gals should come ride with us in the Columbia TN mule day parade....the first weekend in April. http://muleday.org/


----------



## TheOtherHorse

I've been logging my miles on the Distance Derby the past couple years, but now that it is discontinued I think I'll try to log them here. I've been enjoying the mild winter so far, working on base conditioning my new horse, Ink. The plan is to do a 25 mile LD endurance ride in the spring, and if all goes well try a 50 in the fall. Unfortunately the forecast looks awful, so not likely to get in much more riding this week. 

1/1 rode at home, 6.41
1/2 hauled out to Deam Lake, despite bad weather had a great ride, 9.96
YTD 16.37 miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Welcome to all the new riders!!!!


2015 has been a rainy, cold and muddy year so far. So I haven't been able to ride yet  but hopefully I can get a ride in tomorrow. My goal is to get more miles than I did last year!

EL6- Vee is getting so big! Love the fuzzy purple halter!!

Evil-Love the new helmet cover!


----------



## Hang on Fi

Here's a shot from our last ride Thursday  

Rhett in Fiona's "Don't Shoot" blanket *chuckle*










We did a 5.5 mi ride  Been trying to log/transfer our rides to compete in the Opentrail bit, but I can't find a tracking program (that's free) that will let me download the "workout" via gps file


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thanks tiffrmcoy! She got a new leather halter & nameplate with sparly purple padding for Christmas. I'll have to post a picture for you guys soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

gunslinger said:


> You gals should come ride with us in the Columbia TN mule day parade....the first weekend in April. Mule Day – Columbia, TN | Race to Mule Day 2013


That sounds like a lot of fun!! How great to ride with Gunslinger AND Greentree!! 

I still want to keep riding with my other HF riding buddies, Roadyy and AlabamaBelle 

Welcome to all the new posters here!! Lovin' all the pictures too.

I got a quick ride in on Chivas on New Years Day, only about a mile in the pasture, he is so fat right now, I didn't think I would be able to get the girth cinched! More of a symbolic ride to start of 2015 right.

Then headed up tot the boarder barn to see Drambuie, he has already lost a bit of weight, the other horses in the pasture are still running him off. 

So I couldn't get anyone to ride him, and had to work that night, so he just got a nice grooming.

It has been rain, rain, rain since and I am working every night, so no more riding for a little bit. Maybe next weekend it will be better weather and I can log some real miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

**Gunslinger and Greentree: if I do make it up to the Mule Day ride in April, please help me resist buying a mule...I have been wanting to ride a mule in Dressage for a while, and I am very afraid I would bring one home if I was surrounded by mules**


----------



## texasgal

The rain has stopped, and we even saw a little sunshine late this afternoon. It's looking like a great week with all sun on Wed. My I'm-going-to-ride day!

Hopefully I'll have no trouble pulling myself up in the saddle. It's technically a little earlier than the docs wanted. But it's my birthday and I'll ride if I want to ... ride if I want to ... ride if I want to...


----------



## mslady254

What GPS device or app do you use to track your miles? I have an android phone.

Next question.....is it trail miles only or can I log arena miles also iif theres an app to figure it)

Thanks! ! 
Fay


----------



## phantomhorse13

mslady254 said:


> What GPS device or app do you use to track your miles?


I have a garmin 310xt to keep track of my mileage. Its fairly new to me and one of my winter projects is to figure out how to use more of its features..


----------



## clumsychelsea

We're sunny here atm but -24C does not make for a fun time outside! Plus I managed to get a nice early January flu... Lovely. Hoping to maybe get out for a ride tomorrow or Monday! Love seeing everybody's pictures.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Fay, I use a Garmin but also use an app on my Android called Endomondo. It works great and stores all your ride history right on your account so you can keep track. It also gives you maps, calories burned while riding, elevation, etc etc etc. Check it out!


----------



## Roman

mslady254 said:


> What GPS device or app do you use to track your miles? I have an android phone.
> Fay


Sports Tracker.

Tracks my miles, hours, and speed. And probably would count arena too.


----------



## tman33

Not sure how far I will get to ride but my riding is going to start Jan 16-19. A buddy of mine just signed a country music label and they are wanting to do two music videos during that time. He called me and is wanting to know if he could use a couple of my horse. I said sure! My horses get to be movie stars for four days! I told him I wish it had been about May or June when they were all slicked off. I guess they will just have to get a real good grooming. I guess I will get to show off my new saddles. I just hope the weather holds out, Jan can be nasty.


----------



## QOS

TMan33 - woo hooo! Movie star horses!!!!

It rained all day - really hard earlier and then slowed to a drizzle. I went to Louisiana and bought alfalfa yesterday. Biscuit and Sarge were pretty dang excited to see a bag of alfalfa!!

If it doesn't stop raining I will never get out to ride - doctor's release or no!!!


----------



## Corazon Lock

Many of you are so lucky to be in more southern areas - or to be bold enough to ride when it's so cold! It's been so cold in Iowa that I don't want to go outside...maybe I just need to put my big girl pants on! 

I too stalked this thread in 2014, and I'm going to try for 2015 to track my miles and rides.


----------



## Roadyy

I too got a quick ride in on Trusty NYD. Only about a mile as we made a lap around the lake on the neighboring property then done a lot of ground work on ground tying and breaking some of Little Man's buddy sourness by walking circles bigger and bigger til we were out of sight and he wasn't looking for him as he knew he was coming back like previous circles.

I will be leaving Thursday afternoon with my daughter, her riding coach and 4 horses in the new horse trailer back to Milton,Fl where the last ACTHA ride was last month. I will hopefully get two good rides in Friday to get a really good start to 2015. I did get the wall moved back to make it a 4 horse trailer instead of a 6 horse. Going to work on getting to ready to get us through this coming


----------



## gunslinger

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254

Thanks for the suggestions. I actually had recently downloaded sports tracker on my phone ....a free version.....but hadn't fount how to apply it to horseback riding. Guess I need to dig deeper with it.

Fay


----------



## Roman

mslady254 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I actually had recently downloaded sports tracker on my phone ....a free version.....but hadn't fount how to apply it to horseback riding. Guess I need to dig deeper with it.
> 
> Fay


When you click "Start New Workout" you should see three option things that can drop down. One says Activity and if you scroll down you'll find it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tman33

I know ain't that great! I know my 20 year old gelding will be one of them. This buddy has ridden him several times. He is my go to horse. I tell anybody that rides him or first time riders, " if you can't get along with this horse and ride him, when you get off him you don't ever need to get on another horse!"  I am not saying he is the best horse ever, he is just my best horse ever! Trying to figure out which other one I want to take.


----------



## tman33

He is the Bay horse in the middle of my avatar. His name is Buster.


----------



## tman33

Yes it is nice down here most of the year, however, next week it is going to get down to 15 with the highs in the mid 30's. But it will then warm up to the mid 50's. We usually start riding mid to late Jan a little on nice days. We really start in March and then kick it in late April or the first of May. By mid May we are as they say, "wide open as Case knife!" but the bad thing about down here is by late June through Aug and Sept the heat and humidity is brutal and I do mean brutal! However, we never check up we still ride. At that time of year it is nice to do night rides. It's not what you would call cool but it is better.


----------



## gunslinger

AnitaAnne said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun!! How great to ride with Gunslinger AND Greentree!!
> 
> I still want to keep riding with my other HF riding buddies, Roadyy and AlabamaBelle


Well bring them with you!


----------



## gunslinger

tman33 said:


> Yes it is nice down here most of the year, however, next week it is going to get down to 15 with the highs in the mid 30's. But it will then warm up to the mid 50's. We usually start riding mid to late Jan a little on nice days. We really start in March and then kick it in late April or the first of May. By mid May we are as they say, "wide open as Case knife!" but the bad thing about down here is by late June through Aug and Sept the heat and humidity is brutal and I do mean brutal! However, we never check up we still ride. At that time of year it is nice to do night rides. It's not what you would call cool but it is better.



Same here...I'll get a ride or two in in January and Feb.....and I usually don't ride much in July and August....

The weatherman has Dixie in the deep freeze later this week......forecast high here on wed. is 30 with 17 mph winds....oh joy.....


----------



## Roadyy

It was 68* yesterday morning then the rains came,,,isn't there a song about that?,,, and the temps started falling. I think it got down to 45*F and will be high in low 60's through the weekend with a couple of dips into the 30's at night. I still need to check the forecast for Milton for this coming weekend where we will be for the ACTHA event. Hoping to get a couple of good rides in on Friday to really kick off the season.

Still have to replace the plywood over the trailer boards for the flooring in the new lq area and hopefully get the few leaks I found sealed up so we stay dry.


----------



## Roadyy

I just double checked and found myself to be wrong. It will be in the 30's at night with a couple chances of upper 20's then mid 50s for highs.

Milton will be low 50s and mid 30s with a 40% chance of rain Sunday morning. Should be a good test for staying in the trailer then. lol


----------



## liltuktuk

Here it is January 5th and I still haven't gotten a 2015 ride in yet! :evil:

Weather has just been crap up here. And if the weather is decent, then the footing is horrible.

This coming weekend looks nice, so hopefully I'll get some miles in.

I got a Garmin Forerunner 15 from my parents for Christmas. I originally wanted it for tracking my running miles and pace during runs, but then I was like "DUH! I can use it for riding too!" I used to use Endomundo, but it would drain my battery quickly which isn't fun if I need my phone to actually make a call or something.

Hopefully I'll start catching up soon to everyone!


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Oh I see the new thread is in! 

So many new riders, glad to see this many people joining this year.
I haven't been able to ride this year yet. Im spending the first week skiing unfortunately. So Im not even able to see my boys until Saturday..

But we finally got snow here too!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was a bust horse-wise for me.

I had hoped to get a ride in before the snow on Saturday, but the wind was well over 20mph by 9 am, putting real feel into the single digits. Cleaned the big trailer instead. Sunday was warm, but monsooned rain all day (and was still windy as heck). Waxed the big trailer. Today is the sun is out and its 23.. but the wind is actually even worse (sustained at 25mph, gusts to 35) and the real feel is low single digits to below zero. Guess I will have no excuse not to clean the house.

Rest of the week isn't looking any better, with temps falling until the HIGHS are only in the teens, still with 20-30 mph winds. I am not sure how people who normally have those conditions in winter survive. I already want to hibernate..

So glad to see so many new faces in the thread. Please share your rides, as I won't be getting any of my own any time soon!


----------



## mammakatja

Check out all the new faces on here! Oh my goodness, I am so ready for spring. I'm near Dallas so you would think weather shouldn't be much of an issue, but I am up to my eye balls in mud which is now frozen at 23 degrees this morning. I haven't gotten a ride in yet this year and it's killing me. I just ordered a new helmet so I'm chomping at the bit to see how it looks and then try it out. I also have a new girth for my Aussie that hasn't seen any action. My girls both got horn bags for Christmas and they are equally as antsy to try out their stuff. Ugh. Is it spring yet? I think I already asked that. Oh and I want a tracker so bad!!!!!


----------



## Zexious

Imagine--That looks like a picture from here! xD


----------



## EnduranceLover6

phantomhorse13 said:


> This weekend was a bust horse-wise for me.
> 
> I had hoped to get a ride in before the snow on Saturday, but the wind was well over 20mph by 9 am, putting real feel into the single digits. Cleaned the big trailer instead. Sunday was warm, but monsooned rain all day (and was still windy as heck). Waxed the big trailer. Today is the sun is out and its 23.. but the wind is actually even worse (sustained at 25mph, gusts to 35) and the real feel is low single digits to below zero. Guess I will have no excuse not to clean the house.
> 
> Rest of the week isn't looking any better, with temps falling until the HIGHS are only in the teens, still with 20-30 mph winds. I am not sure how people who normally have those conditions in winter survive. I already want to hibernate..
> 
> So glad to see so many new faces in the thread. Please share your rides, as I won't be getting any of my own any time soon!


Similar weather here too. Sun is out right now but COOOLD with the wind chill. Might try to squeeze in a quick ring session if I can...or I might remain a house slave today like Dawn :lol:

SO happy to see new members of this group. Welcome all!


----------



## QOS

LOL seems most of us are having some sort of weather issue be it rain or snow. It is sun shining here right now but is supposed to be raining cats and dogs by Friday. Gaaaaa...so want to ride this weekend IF the doctor releases me. 

I want to make a little wool sleeve to velcro over the fender where the sore on my leg is. Hopefully the doctor will allow riding after Wednesday. I need to get my butt back in the saddle before I can't walk!! I have resorted to watching all of my trail riding video's.  found one of me, Kellie (she is my riding buddy cousin for the new folks) and hubby cantering through the woods in Tyrrell Park 2 years ago. Sigh....good times. 

Y'all say some prayers that this dang sore heals by Wednesday and the doc gives me the green light to ride. Biscuit has had 6 weeks off - what a vacation!!!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Hello everyone! I have been waiting for this new thread to start with hopes of adding to it for 2015, then I go and throw my back out on the 1st....way to start the New Year off ay? 

The weather here this week is going to be PERFECT...low 70s and high 60s later...but I can't go out. Boooo :shock::sad:

I'll have to get my fix from seeing everyone else's pics lol!


----------



## karliejaye

I have stalked these threads for a few years now, but in an effort to motivate myself to ride more, I am joining in for 2015!
Last weekend was a no-go. I was going to get a ride in, but we got hay and stacking and hauling took priority (darned responsibilities!). Soon, though!


----------



## Ale

I will definitely be posting to this thread as the frigid winter months of the beginning of the year progress on. I also really like reading other members stories and seeing awesome pictures. 

This past Friday we went on our first trail ride of the year. I rode Dixie, Sam (our friend that lives right near the barn) rode Sally and Caitlin (my younger sister) rode Diablo. We had quite the adventure out there on the trail that follows over top of the pipeline. First, Diablo decided to take a whipping turn, Sally followed and threw Sam right off the side of her neck. Proceeding the fact that Sam hung onto her neck for a few good paces before sliding to the ground. She got up, laughed and got back in the saddle. We went along up the pipeline and came across a trail that cut through a burned part of the forest. We took it, crossed over a fallen log and thats when Sam realized she lost a spur. We tracked up the trail just to make sure it wasn't there, but we figured she lost it when she fell off of Sally. Sally and Diablo jumped the log at a trot and Dixie followed. Well let me tell you. That six inch log was jumped like it was a five foot oxer. She flew over it and I certainly was not expecting that to happen, especially being in a western saddle. I flew onto the horn with my left thigh and had that moment where I was getting closer to the ground. I was almost to that point where you give up and in your mind going "JESUS TAKE THE WHEEL!" And from behind me, my sister Caitlin in this little kid like voice goes "NOOO BRITTANY NOOOOO." Like her yelling was going to stop me from falling. In that moment, I grabbed Dixie's mane and forced myself upward, planted myself in the saddle and stopped her. Just as that happened, Diablo decided to take off causing the right rein to snap right off the bit. So here Caitlin is spinning around in circles, I am breathing like a panting wildebeest, my hands shaking and Sam is one spur down. It was quite a sight. I jumped down from Dixie and got Diablo to stop, retied the rein and secured it with a hair tie. We can be quite crafty when it comes to emergency repairs  We all get situated, head back to Sam's fall location and find her spur which she quickly attaches behind the straps on her boots. The rest of our first year of the year went pretty smoothly. Other than Dixie not being too willing to cross a little stream that covered the entire length of the pipeline. We got back to the barn and everything was fine from there.

Yesterday we went out on our second trail ride of the year. I rode Dixie again, Gel (another girl that lives near the barn) rode Sally and Sam rode Fynn this time around. It was a shorter ride on the actual trails in the Delaware State Lands. It was freezing cold, foggy, drizzling and I had the worst headache in the world. We came back and I took some headache medicine, which helped greatly. We did stalls and suddenly I had a fire under my bum and decided to clean out the hay room. All of the old hay was removed and the pallets were cleaned. We also decided to clean out and organize the tack room. We threw away a big box of broken tack, that for some reason we were hoarding and organized the bridles and saddles. It looks so nice. For the time being  So even though we had a short ride, it felt good to get barn work done.


----------



## Celeste

Sounds like you are starting off the year with an adventurous time.


----------



## Corazon Lock

SoldOnGaited said:


> Hello everyone! I have been waiting for this new thread to start with hopes of adding to it for 2015, then I go and throw my back out on the 1st....way to start the New Year off ay?
> 
> The weather here this week is going to be PERFECT...low 70s and high 60s later...but I can't go out. Boooo :shock::sad:
> 
> I'll have to get my fix from seeing everyone else's pics lol!


Gosh, I WISH I lived in So. Cal. I really, really do. Right now anyway lol.

It's about 4 degrees here, and Wednesday it isn't even supposed to hit zero. And that's Fahrenheit.  We're in the middle of a snowstorm. Can't even take my horse places because he's got suspected ringworm. 

I love the Iowa summers and falls, and I certainly love the areas in nearby states for riding. But winter is when I get my crazy on and start planning my getaway from this frigid state. 

On a side note, anyone rode at Shawnee National Forest? My saddle club mentioned that it would be a fun destination. Pictures or anything, since we all seem to have terrible weather?


----------



## any

omg... I've just bought 2 year old colt /he costed me little more than 200$/ 
I've no idea if it was good choice xD 








i'm not sure if it is he on that photo /they keep them in groups on big pasture/


----------



## Adelaide08

Got a short 2 mile ride in yesterday, and 4 mile ride today. No pictures from today, but here are some from a few of our last rides.
Total : 8 miles so far.


----------



## Roman

any said:


> omg... I've just bought 2 year old colt /he costed me little more than 200$/
> I've no idea if it was good choice xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if it is he on that photo /they keep them in groups on big pasture/


If he looks anything like that HE IS GORGEOUS! And I'm going to come steal him. :twisted:


----------



## Celeste

I was so depressed from not riding. I didn't have time to go on much of a ride, but I took the Princess out for a 1/2 mile ride. She was nervous and spooky, but least it is a start.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Adelaide08 said:


> Got a short 2 mile ride in yesterday, and 4 mile ride today. No pictures from today, but here are some from a few of our last rides.
> Total : 8 miles so far.


I wish it looked like that where I lived, lol! We've got nothing but snow and ice as far as the eye can see... STILL around -20 outside... :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW, we have a bunch of new riders this year!! Welcome all. Can't wait to hear about your rides and see lots of pictures. 

Worked 4 nights straight this weekend, 48+ hrs, very tired today. It rained all weekend, so I don't mind working so much when its raining. 

Hoping to get some good rides in this weekend, but it will be cold. Hopefully can trailer over to Warden Station, if it's not too muddy...can't get the van stuck!

I found a new ride site, but going to wait until it warms up to check it out. The scenery looks fabulous and the facilities sound very nice! Maybe a group of us can meet up??


Rock Bridge Canyon Equestrian Park | 331 Trail Head Road; Hodges, AL 35571 205-935-3499


----------



## greentree

That looks like an interesting place, AA! It is 4+ hours from me. How far is it from you?


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Adelaide- lovely pics!

Welp, no ride for me today. I left the house bundled up and ready to suffer through it but the wind was so bad combined with the temps that I knew neither of us would enjoy it. So I ran errands all day and came home to make some tack :thumbsup:

Made Selena mare a sliding running martingale attachment...of course in her colors :wink:


----------



## Wild Heart

I was also one of the many "stalkers" that would enjoy everyone's trail photos but never had the drive to join in.

I haven't been on a trail ride in many years, my worst riding accident occurred on the trail so I've been hesitant to get back out there. However, even though I was injured pretty badly...I miss the trails so much! 

My goal is to get back out there and to rack up the miles! Last July, I purchased a lovely 13 year old QH mare who will be more than happy to join me on my adventures! I just know it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> That looks like an interesting place, AA! It is 4+ hours from me. How far is it from you?


mapquest says it is 3 hours from me. Very do-able.


----------



## Roadyy

6.5 hour drive without a load for me, but looks very enticing. Maybe after the living quarters is completed I will make that trip.

2 more days and I'll be on the trail again. It is getting cold here this week as the low Thursday night is expected to be mid 20's and high this weekend in the mid 50's. Should be a great weekend for camping and riding.


Welcome to all the new participants and I know we all look forward to seeing the pics from your rides, short or long.

See you on the trail.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> 6.5 hour drive without a load for me, but looks very enticing. Maybe after the living quarters is completed I will make that trip.
> 
> 2 more days and I'll be on the trail again. It is getting cold here this week as the low Thursday night is expected to be mid 20's and high this weekend in the mid 50's. Should be a great weekend for camping and riding.
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new participants and I know we all look forward to seeing the pics from your rides, short or long.
> 
> See you on the trail.


Have fun this weekend, it is a bit too chilly for me to camp out...but it would be nice not to have to fool with that portable a/c. 

Sure would be nice if you could come up there to ride. See how your horses like the mountains! It is a bit of a drive, but would be fun for a long weekend. Maybe Gunslinger and Oreo's girl would come too. Greentree said she is 4.5 hrs, would be fun to get a good group ride. 

There is an ACTHA ride scheduled sometime in the spring, so maybe you could combine the trip and get some riding in instead of judging/


----------



## Roadyy

I'll look at the calendar to see when the event is and see where I am with the trailer. With the amount of room I have in the trailer right now my portable AC could sit on the table, but I plan to have roof AC before it is completed.

I'd have to get boots for the boys for those trails.


----------



## Roadyy

Not able to do that ride as I will be in Nashville with teen group from church from Thursday afternoon through Sunday. We leave early Thursday morning heading up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I'll look at the calendar to see when the event is and see where I am with the trailer. With the amount of room I have in the trailer right now my portable AC could sit on the table, but I plan to have roof AC before it is completed.
> 
> I'd have to get boots for the boys for those trails.


A roof ac would be fabulous! I keep wanting one in the van, but I don't want to cut a hole in the roof for it. Sometimes I think I should just trade in all three vehicles for a big truck so I could get a living quarters trailer, but that is a lot of $$. 

Couldn't you just get shoes on them? My horse has hard hooves so I can ride him barefoot, but Dreamer has shoes on his front feet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I'll look at the calendar to see when the event is and see where I am with the trailer. With the amount of room I have in the trailer right now my portable AC could sit on the table, but I plan to have roof AC before it is completed.
> 
> I'd have to get boots for the boys for those trails.


A roof ac would be fabulous! I keep wanting one in the van, but I don't want to cut a hole in the roof for it. Sometimes I think I should just trade in all three vehicles for a big truck so I could get a living quarters trailer, but that is a lot of $$. 

Couldn't you just get shoes on them? My horse has hard hooves so I can ride him barefoot, but Dreamer has shoes on his front feet.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't want to pay $55 every time the shoes need done when I can spend $100 once on each and be good for a long time no more than they would need to use them. Remember I don't have the constant rocky terrain here to need shoes all the time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I don't want to pay $55 every time the shoes need done when I can spend $100 once on each and be good for a long time no more than they would need to use them. Remember I don't have the constant rocky terrain here to need shoes all the time.


I think once you ride in the mountains you will want to come back


----------



## Roadyy

You forget I lived in North Mississippi and had plenty of hilly country there and traveling to Al to ride around Mt. Olive while I lived in Ms.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I didn't ride today, darnit. I did get a friend to ride Drambuie, and I must say he is looking FABULOUS. She was a bit nervous riding, but did a great job I think. She said he is a bit too inexperienced for her, so I doubt I can get her up on him again, unfortunately. I may try to crawl up on him this weekend, if it gets above 50 this weekend. I do so want to ride him again. 

Anyway, here is a link to the video of Carolyn riding Drambuie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-UY0Xus28s

The other horse is a Saddlebred/QH mare, which is Carolyn's horse Leah. My friend Rebecca was riding her, but I couldn't talk her into riding Drambuie. Oh well, maybe another day...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0yqRcmk6MY

I plan to ride Chivas tomorrow morning, just pasture riding again; hopefully I won't feeze. Going to get out the thermal undies. lol


----------



## BlooBabe

My laptop died on me around Christmas so all I've got is a tablet thing that I'm still getting used to using. I'm determined to find the perfect horse this year but until that happens I'll be riding Gwinny. She hasn't been getting ridden much lately as winter lessons aren't popular unless you've got an indoor and her owner has 2 projects she's working on. We got our first ride in a few days ago and Gwinn was chomping at the bit to go. The footing was awesome on the trail and we got in a good 6 miles in great time. We got back and Gwinn was definitely not ready to be done. She spun and backed from the barn for 15 minutes so we went back out. I took her to the mile loop and made her really work before heading in, which she didn't fight. 
We went out on the 6 mile trail again today. There was a large flock of turkeys in our way which lead to a mild fit but luckily the commotion scared them off and we had an uneventful ride after that. Back in the ring after untacking I hopped up bareback and played around a bit. If it weren't so cold out I'd take her on longer rides and really wear her out but I'm just not built for this kind or weather. I guess all my winter gear will get good use this year but I'm counting down the days till spring.

miles to date: 13.4


----------



## evilamc

Haven't been getting much riding in due to weather and silly wedding things. Had a lovely little shower Sunday though, no cake to share 

We had a snowwwww day today! Got up and went to work, roads were terrible even though we only had 2" of snow they didn't treat the roads. So we ended up cancelling the few dogs we had down and went home. I was a couch potato for awhile then finally went out to the barn  I was going to try riding Jax bareback for the first time, but that didn't happen after spending FOREVER trying to get him to just hold still for me to get on. So saddle went on and then we hit the trail. We didn't go too far, we mainly just walked around the neighborhood. A woman was driving by and stopped to ask if I'd be willing to wait a minute for her kids to come pet him...so I did. I think that made her kids day, they were sweet kids and nice people. Jax thinks its fun to try and canter down snowy hills....I decided it wasn't lol. Was a fun little ride though! Got my insulated water tank holder put out finally! Then I went to fill it and the hose was frozen  Hose I bought wasn't frozen but it was 15ft too short to reach the tank and all the other hoses we had around were frozen!! So don't even get to test the thing out yet.

Hanging out in the next neighborhood where rich peeps live









Our hood


















2.33 miles, 6.15 for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Still haven't gotten to ride. I have to go back to work tomorrow and I am planning on pulling my fence wire this weekend.

My dad and I drove up to Rock Bridge Canyon Park when I was up there last May. Didn't ride because it was raining (which is why we were driving around). My understanding is that it is somewhat aggressive riding. You might want to look up Faye Whitemore too. We did ride over there. It is about 6 hours for me so too long for a weekend trip.

I have a GoPro camera starting to yell at me to use it.

Welcome to all the new riders.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> Still haven't gotten to ride. I have to go back to work tomorrow and I am planning on pulling my fence wire this weekend.
> 
> My dad and I drove up to Rock Bridge Canyon Park when I was up there last May. Didn't ride because it was raining (which is why we were driving around). My understanding is that it is somewhat aggressive riding. You might want to look up Faye Whitemore too. We did ride over there. It is about 6 hours for me so too long for a weekend trip.
> 
> I have a GoPro camera starting to yell at me to use it.
> 
> Welcome to all the new riders.


Thanks for the info, I didn't realize you had visited this place. The site listed easy trails too, so i wasn't sure what was involved. I plan to check it out some weekend, see what the vibe is. the facilities look so nice...


----------



## clumsychelsea

It's still freezing... I'm still wimpy... So I still haven't been out riding. :lol: 

I HAVE to get out soon though! Thinking about tomorrow after work, if it's not snowing. (And it is supposed to be a little stormy, so... we'll see.) I'll even bundle up if it's still -25! 

People at this barn think I'm insane for going riding by myself, even if it's along a public road, as opposed to a secluded woods trail. Anybody else know anyone like that? This is the first barn I've been to that had anything to say about it. Maybe because it's so close knit? More of a family than anything else.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy said:


> Not able to do that ride as I will be in Nashville with teen group from church from Thursday afternoon through Sunday. We leave early Thursday morning heading up.


Bring the horses up....leave them at my house, and we can go ride! I am only an hour north of there....you can take Magnolia back.


----------



## greentree

ClumsyChelsea..can we just call you Chelsea? I feel horrible calling you clumsy...I ride by myself all the time! It bugs my DH!


----------



## Roadyy

greentree said:


> Bring the horses up....leave them at my house, and we can go ride! I am only an hour north of there....you can take Magnolia back.


If they would let me hook the bp trailer to tha church van then I would be all over that. Leave them at the TNU college Campus and head up to you to grab Magnolia. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...I will have to research a place to hold her up til I left Nashville on Sunday. hmmmm As the Wheels Turn.

I just sent a text to our church financial officer who is also the teen group leader that will be leading the trip to Nashville. See what she has to say about me pulling the trailer up there behind the church van. lol


----------



## greentree

All those kids won't fit in your big trailer??? Haha. We could bring her down and meet you on Sunday, but then you would not get to ride ! And I have plenty of horses here for you to ride, so now all we need is TIME.....


----------



## Roadyy

I still need to verify there is a receiver on the van to pull the trailer.lol

Likely I will just take the full week off when we do the trail meet with AA. I can come on up there for a day or 2 to check out your beautiful country by saddle then head for the camp grounds with everyone else and Magnolia.


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

yea - started 2015 off right with a ride in the snow on New Year's Day! This is southwestern Idaho, Owyhee county.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I still need to verify there is a receiver on the van to pull the trailer.lol
> 
> Likely I will just take the full week off when we do the trail meet with AA. I can come on up there for a day or 2 to check out your beautiful country by saddle then head for the camp grounds with everyone else and Magnolia.


I did not realize you were that close to Nashville Greentree, it is a small world after all! 

Maybe Greentree can bring several extra horses, and we can try them out! 

I awoke to the carbonmonoxide alarm going off this morning:shock:

Turns out it was just a low battery, but I couldn't make the alarm stop. Plus the alarm company called me twice. That makes me feel nice and safe..._however_, I had to run all over town looking for the _right battery_, #123A finally found it at Best Buy over $13.00 for TWO batteries. Jeez.


----------



## Hang on Fi

I froze my toes off this morning! I wanted to take Fiona out on a trail yesterday, but everything kept getting in the way.

So last night I said I was leaving after hubby left for work (before the wind kicks in) I left the house at a balmy 21 degrees. 

Got Fiona tacked up and headed out. Radio said 29 degrees, but I beg to differ! It was a slow ride because the ground was so hard and Fi is barefoot (she had Cavallo boots on the front)

We did 1 hour 15 minutes and 4.58 miles. 

We're off! 









Fear my super pointy nose!  Totally worth it though, kept my face warm. 









The 'scary' pond (sheet of ice on top was making noises and she wasn't happy about it.









All done! Fiona still perky from the ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> And I have plenty of horses here for you to ride, so now all we need is TIME.....


Better watch what you say or you may have unexpected houseguests!! I am so ready to get in a saddle, its making me crazy. Listening to you guys plan a group get-together makes me so jealous..

Another day of below-zero real feel temps. Wind is raging at 30mph, so not sure there is enough clothing in the world to entice me to go outside for more than brief periods. Even the horses, who normally only come into the barn to eat their grain, are hanging out in the stalls today.


----------



## clumsychelsea

greentree said:


> ClumsyChelsea..can we just call you Chelsea? I feel horrible calling you clumsy...I ride by myself all the time! It bugs my DH!


I would never be offended by someone calling me clumsy lol. It's like my natural state of being. But yes, Chelsea is fine! 

I had never really had anyone say boo about me riding solo until I moved here... One day I took the dead broke 28 year old mare out for a short, quiet ride along the public beach road and one of the other girls was quick to say, "Are you sure you'll be okay? I've never seen someone go ride by themselves." If I didn't ride by myself I don't think I'd ever get a chance to ride at all! :lol:


----------



## Hang on Fi

clumsychelsea said:


> I had never really had anyone say boo about me riding solo until I moved here... One day I took the dead broke 28 year old mare out for a short, quiet ride along the public beach road and one of the other girls was quick to say, "Are you sure you'll be okay? I've never seen someone go ride by themselves." If I didn't ride by myself I don't think I'd ever get a chance to ride at all! :lol:


I've only recently started riding alone again (hubby is back on a full time job) and nearly every time I've gone out and passed multiple people do I get the same spiel. 

I've learned (as much as I love her) not to tell my Mom when I'm going out for a trail ride. I don't live at home anymore so I don't _have_ to tell her, but last time I mentioned it she went bonkers. I asked if she was going to remedy the problem by riding _her_ horse... Nope. So that was that, if I don't ride alone... I would never be able to.

Hubby trusts my judgement when I decide to ride alone and typically supports it. Tells me to be careful, but trusts and supports me.


----------



## Roman

greentree said:


> I ride by myself all the time! It bugs my DH!


I ride by myself too. We don't have a second horse yet so its just me and Roman. There are other riders around but I don't know them that well. It bugs my dad that I ride in the woods alone or without taking a walkie-talkie.

But I haven't been riding lately. Its TOO bitter to go. If we had no wind, 20° would be perfect! D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk

If I didn't ride alone...well I'd rarely get a chance to ride!

If it bothers someone, well tough cookies. I trust my horse and I trust my abilities. People don't say boo when I say I go running alone. And honestly it's probably safer riding alone then running alone. Riding I have my horse who has a sense of self preservation, as long as I can hang on for the ride I'm good. Running I've got only myself and my instincts, I might not hear the car in time, my horse definitely will and get out of the way. And if its some creeper we're worried about, I'm pretty sure my horse can out run them a lot faster than I can. :wink:

It's a balmy 4 F here today with a real feel of -11 F. We have a load of hay coming tonight....that will be fun....not.

Still haven't gotten to ride yet this year, I might just have to sit on Amira tonight, maybe ride her down to the gas well or something.


----------



## ChitChatChet

1-5-15... 5 miles.

The roads had cleared off ( where a glare of ice) so my 2 oldest dd and I went out for a ride, our first ride of the year thanks to the weather. My first longish ride on our very green horse. He was perfect. Phew. Now I can start putting the miles on him.

I love to go riding by myself but that rarely happens.... have to get up early so nobody sees me


----------



## AnitaAnne

I awoke to the carbonmonoxide alarm going off this morning:shock:

Turns out it was just a low battery, but I couldn't make the alarm stop. Plus the alarm company called me twice. That makes me feel nice and safe..._however_, I had to run all over town looking for the _right battery_, #123A finally found it at Best Buy over $13.00 for TWO batteries. Jeez. 

Most days I am riding by myself, but I stay close in because of getting tossed 3 times in 2014. Makes me a bit road-shy lately. 

I like taking my DD best on rides, because even though her horse is old, he can keep pace with mine for most rides. He loses steam after about ten miles, so that is our usual limit. 

I like to ride with small groups, haven't done a big group ride yet, but it works better if everyone can make adjustments so we ride more-or-less together. 

I have looked for a long time for a riding buddy that rides about the same pace as my Chivas, no luck so far. 

Couldn't ride today, no time because my DD home schooling took too long, we had grading and make up work to do. Plus the battery hunt this morning. So looks like I am only getting an hour of sleep before I have to get up for work. 

G'night all, I am headed to bed.


----------



## mammakatja

UGH. We're experiencing 40 mph wind gusts today and it's supposed to fall to 16 tonight. Somebody remind me I live in TX. Please. :/


----------



## greentree

I have ridden the exercise bike 10 miles, and now I am motivated to go ride! I was thinking I'd go saddle up Spirit. The wind is HOWLING, though, so I think I will go give 'em some more hay, and stay in. You know that makes Spirit sad, haha!


----------



## Eagle Child

I'm going to join in 2015 instead of just popping in and telling you all how much I enjoy this thread. :lol:

I rode more in 2014. Not great huge amounts of miles, but a lot for me. No broken ankles. No being rear ended and totaling my car. Journey is healthy. The only silly thing that happened in 2014 was that I slipped off the mounting block back in June.  Only injured pride and a weird place on my shin that never has quite healed...bothers me when the top of my Ariats hit it. 

My goal is to ride out on the trails at least twice a month at my boarding/trail riding ranch. 100 acres on the ranch, plus the neighbor's land with some beautiful trails is where we ride. It's a great place with some great friends in our 50's and 60's to ride with, who also board their horses there. I want to post some pictures, but need to resize them first. 

I may not go far, but I'm happy! So grateful to have Journey and to still be riding at 62! Yeehaw~!


----------



## Eagle Child

Some pix of me, my girl, Journey (QH/Appy, 20 years old), and some of our beautiful trails. 

No trail rides yet in 2015. New Years Day I did make it to the barn late with cookies and cocoa for the returning road riders. :lol: Came down with a dadgum sore throat that day which I'm still doctoring. And now we're in the wicked, frigid deep freeze with -0 wind chills. I live on a hill and thought my garbage can had blown into the next county this afternoon. Finally realized one of my great neighbors hauled all of ours out to the main road for pickup, which never came! I'm a teacher. Two snow days in a row! But I wanna see Journey and I wanna ride! 

By the way, if you don't know, Almost Heaven is West Virginia. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Lord.Have.Mercy.

Happy New Year and Happy Birthday to me. I rode.

I chose to ride my 19 year old Arab because she's older and usually steady. We have a cold front blowing in and nobody has been ridden in over a month.

OMG .. She was a maniac. Here's what I learned. She has a great piaffe. She can spin like the best reiner. She can run backwards. She CAN collect and jog smoothly, sometimes sideways. She blows like a Velociraptor. 

And the most important thing I learned is I have not lost my nerve, and I have a pretty darn good seat.

So my grand total off the property trail ride today was .79 miles. This does not count pen riding before and after the ride..

One thing I know. If she has the energy to act like an idiot, and the muscles to do the things she did today, then she has the energy to work. I'm starting a fitness program for Grumpy McGrumps.

Total miles 0.79.

~ Late to the party and Slow starter..


----------



## phantomhorse13

texasgal said:


> OMG .. She was a maniac. Here's what I learned. She has a great piaffe. She can spin like the best reiner. She can run backwards. She CAN collect and jog smoothly, sometimes sideways. She blows like a Velociraptor.
> 
> So my grand total off the property trail ride today was .79 miles.


I think this should count for at least a mile, as I suspect she was covering some ground straight up!! :shock:


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think this should count for at least a mile, as I suspect she was covering some ground straight up!! :shock:


If we count Arabs jumping straight up and going round and round, I need to modify my 1/2 mile ride. Lol! :lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. I think my average speed was just over 2 mph .. so not a real productive forward ride ...


----------



## Corazon Lock

Well, it never got above 0 degrees here in Iowa, with a windchill of -35. I can't remember the last time I rode. I am so sad! :'(


----------



## mammakatja

ROFLMAO!!!!! Thanks for the laugh Texasgal.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thought some of you could use a photo of some blue skies, balmy 80 degrees.


----------



## phantomhorse13

texasgal said:


> LOL .. I think my average speed was just over 2 mph .. so not a real productive forward ride ...


Hey, any ride of mine that isn't doing _downwards_ is a good one to me! :rofl:


----------



## evilamc

Burrrr its cold just about everywhere isn't it! We're in the teens, and with the wind chill low single digit and may hit negatives! I don't really blanket, but Jax is quite a fluffy monster so he should be fine. My only concern is their water! My dad built me an awesome insulated box to put the water trough in and we put it out yesterday finally but my hose I just bought that doesn't freeze wasn't long enough to fill it!!!! So my BO wrapped there two smaller buckets thats in the stalls with the blankets I had from Dexter and we added sugar in the water to try and help keep it from freezing  Now I need to order another one of the special hoses I bought so I can hook the two together and it reach everywhere!! Its a cool hose, when water stops running through it the hose deflates and pushes any remaining water out of it! So far its working great, just not as long as needed


----------



## Roman

whisperbaby22 said:


> Thought some of you could use a photo of some blue skies, balmy 80 degrees.


*moves in*


----------



## ChitChatChet

It was 48 degrees when we left for our ride this afternoon. Lovely ride.

The green horse I am riding did very well again today. He does great with vehicles driving past but today a great big, squeaky, yellow truck drove past and he thought it time to vacate the premises. I didn't and a 1 rein stop brought him back to his senses.

Another 5 miles


----------



## ChitChatChet

texasgal said:


> LOL .. I think my average speed was just over 2 mph .. so not a real productive forward ride ...


I think we rode about the same speed you did. I wanted to get some trotting in but one of my dd's was ponying a pony so we just walked today to get everybody use to the idea.


----------



## gunslinger

Corazon Lock said:


> Well, it never got above 0 degrees here in Iowa, with a windchill of -35. I can't remember the last time I rode. I am so sad! :'(



Well, here in Dixie it's 8 degrees with a feels like of -3.....it's going to stay below freezing all day today and most of the day tomorrow.....

I might get one or two rides in before march....maybe....


----------



## Eagle Child

It's -2 F. with a -12 wind chill this morning here in WV. Mercy. On the bright side, it's getting up o 20 today with sunshine and it's another snow day. I'm going to the barn! Yes!


----------



## Hang on Fi

It's 7 degrees right now, not sure with wind chill. Outside of feeding and picking up roundbales, I'm staying in!


----------



## greentree

It is 8 here, but the winds are calm, and the sky is a glorious blue, with a beautiful white moon still suspended! Spirit and I may get out today! That is....if I don't wear myself out on the bike. 

On the downhill slide to 60 is a heck of a time to decide you need to be fit. I have been fit more than a few times, lol, but it easier to be lazy, so I backslide. Even backslid, though, lots of people cannot keep up. That's it!! I have to slow down so others can catch up! 

OT, sorry!


----------



## Celeste

We are much warmer than you guy. It is 15 F. I can't begin to describe how much I like temperatures that cold. Well at least not without messing with the forum censors......


----------



## greentree

My favorite part is carrying that Sears lifetime guaranteed hose into the house from the barn. That is uphill both ways, as my father used to describe his 6 mile walk to school, and it must weigh 40 lbs!!


----------



## liltuktuk

I at least got out to see my fuzzballs last night. It was 2 F, with a real feel of -17 F. 

All the ponies were in the barn because it was so cold their blankets froze. :shock:

Everyone had stuffed hay nets and were tucked in. They went back out this morning and will probably have to be brought back in tonight, but it'll depend on what the temperature and weather is going to do. I heard their might be lake effect snow and its currently snowing out pretty good, but we'll see.

So still no riding for me, I at least got to pet them and spoil them with peppermints though. The weather this weekend is looking better, so hopefully I'll be able to ride each day.

Maverick's butt is officially the same height as Amira's, and he's almost caught her at the withers. His feet are also almost the same size. His leg circumference though :shock:, he's at least 1.5 - 2 x greater than Amira's. Which is good, because he's going to be a beefy boy. I told him he better grow into his knees or else he's going to look really special. His feet also better get a lot bigger too, he looks a little awkward right now with these giant knees and then smallish feet.

I found an older version of the wintec pro endurance for sale for $250, I was third in line for wanting it though so we'll see if it works out. *fingers crossed*

Maverick sure is a photogenic little ******.








This is Amira's "Please Mom, can I have another peppermint" face.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> If we count Arabs jumping straight up and going round and round, I need to modify my 1/2 mile ride. Lol! :lol::lol:


And *Backwards*!! Don't forget *all the miles* *backwards*!! 

Think of all the miles we could have added last year!!:lol:


It got down to 8 degrees last night, by the time I was off work and at the barn it was a finger-numbing 12 degrees. brrrr

Tonight 16 degrees, tomorrow a balmy 38. This is the deep south, not Alaska! 

The ice on their water tub was 1-3" thick, depending on where in the bucket it was. Someone had broken thru the ice at some point, so there were frozen peaks too much thicker. 

I got all the ice chopped, removed all I could catch with the strainer, then dumped in the 10 gallons of hot water I brought from home. 

This is why I hate the bitter cold. 

How does everyone manage to keep water warm enough for them to drink?? 

I'm going back to bed until it is time to haul water, then off to work I go. The hospital has every bed full I think, have no idea where they are going to put all the surgery patients. It's like a hotel; sorry folks, no rooms available!


----------



## Celeste

Allied Precision Sinking De-icer, 1500 W - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Corazon Lock

So glad you all are suffering through this weather with me. Lol that sounds awful, doesn't it? But at least we can all empathize. 

Hoping we're not doing the polar vortex stuff like last year. Wishing people hibernated....


----------



## evilamc

AA we added some sugar in their water last night then wrapped the buckets with some old horse blankets I had, by morning even in negative temps they just had a thin layer of ice! If you don't have electric for a heater I'd suggest trying to insulate your buckets in some way and adding salt or sugar help lower the freezing point of the water.


----------



## Cat by the Sea

Today I rode Talana for the second time this year. It was 5 degrees (F) in the sun. I worked on getting her to respond to softer cues, and getting her to relax when I ask for a halt, because she tends to tense up when halting/halted. She did very well! We did not go very far in terms of mileage, but I am trying to lay a good foundation so that future longer adventures can be fun and relaxing, rather than excessively speedy and anxious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS

Welcome to all the new riders on the thread! Loved seeing pics and reading about your horses.

I did get to the barn today to check on Biscuit and Sarge. They are happy campers. We had a windchill of 14 degrees early this morning. When I left this morning it was 29 degrees with 23 windchill. I came home and stayed. Supposed to rain all weekend but will not be that cold.

I did go to the wound doctor yesterday - it is way better but still no riding. Going back in 2 weeks so hopefully I can then. It will be 2 months by that time since I have rode!! :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

evilamc said:


> AA we added some sugar in their water last night then wrapped the buckets with some old horse blankets I had, by morning even in negative temps they just had a thin layer of ice! If you don't have electric for a heater I'd suggest trying to insulate your buckets in some way and adding salt or sugar help lower the freezing point of the water.


The stock tank de-icer is a great idea Celeste...but no electricity:-( Maybe I can convince the barn owner to let me run some extension cords...would be lovely to not have to break off ice twice a day. 

How much sugar or salt to water? I do have those big 5 gallon igloo containers that I can place in their stalls, but the toting water to the barn is such a pain, even if it is only 2 miles down the road. 

The big water tub is recycled rubber and hold 65 gallons.


----------



## evilamc

AnitaAnne said:


> The stock tank de-icer is a great idea Celeste...but no electricity:-( Maybe I can convince the barn owner to let me run some extension cords...would be lovely to not have to break off ice twice a day.
> 
> How much sugar or salt to water? I do have those big 5 gallon igloo containers that I can place in their stalls, but the toting water to the barn is such a pain, even if it is only 2 miles down the road.
> 
> The big water tub is recycled rubber and hold 65 gallons.


in the I think they're about 30 gallons or so? I put a cup of sugar in, not entirely sure if that was too much/not enough or how much you should use but anything added can help lower the freezing point. Sugar makes the water tastier then salt and salt prob would dehydrate them some? So I choose to use sugar. If you have any old horse blankets wrap up the buckets in that too, thats what I did to help insulate them.


----------



## Fellpony

HI all

Ok if I join in 1 week late, but here all the same. I am from the UK and about too do my first pleasure ride 8 km or 15 km depending how my pony is coping in two and a bit weeks not ridden since Nov due to coming off my pony and hurting my back. I will be back in the saddle getting us both fitter. Its winter here and though it is cold it is not as could as some of you have it .... We have 100 mph winds forecast this weekend so might not get much riding in but will log in regularly when I am out about hacking... or pleasure riding.

I ride a 13,2 hh Fell pony called Brackenbank Eva and a 14.1 hh Highland pony called Kincardine Melody... But this first ride I am doing with my old faithful Eva...


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am breaking ice because the pasture that has the heated water trough with the nice close electricity happens to be the pasture that has no fence on it. Think I could convince the horses that there is an invisible fence there?


----------



## clumsychelsea

Currently -30C... I've been avoiding going outside because anything on my face that is even remotely moist freezes instantly. Gotta love icy eyes and noses, lol! Went outside today with the tips of my hair wet and it froze the minute I stepped outside. Isn't winter just a blast?! 

In case it's not obvious.... I haven't had a chance to ride. :lol: 

I'll just have to really stack up the hours when spring/summer comes along! (But last year we had wet, cold temperatures in the negatives off and on up until may... sigh.)


----------



## Fellpony

I will try and get you some good photos of the English countryside around where I live in Lincolnshire and further a field when I go to stay with friends.

I mainly have quiet lanes to hack on rather than trails... the trails will be when I am on organised pleasure/ training/endurance rides... Because my farm is on a very busy road I do also paddock ride on the farm when there to much fast traffic on the road...so will track miles and hours in the saddle 

Looking forward to hearing about your adventures and contributing my own it is very flat where I live and mostly arable farming area. But here are a couple of pics I have.... will start adding more as I get them
........
BTW I am Marley and I am 49 years old next month.....


----------



## Roman

Second ride of the year tonight! It was a SUPER short one and we only went a few yards.  Had to fill the stock tank up and Roman was in the lower lot so I climbed on and rode up into the shed. Then did a really bad photo shoot but made it with this picture!


----------



## QOS

Welcome Marley - your horses are too cute!!! LOL you and I are in the same boat - injuries keeping us from riding!!


----------



## Fellpony

QOS said:


> Welcome Marley - your horses are too cute!!! LOL you and I are in the same boat - injuries keeping us from riding!!


 Thank you 

Here is hoping you are back riding soon.

I have ridden once since Nov and that was a 30 min Paddock hack at very gentle ploddy walk on Eva

The weather and my injury put paid to riding since.


----------



## QOS

Thanks so much. I hate missing all the riding - now it is raining again. I said this year was going to be my year for kicking health issues and riding but we shall see!!! Already have reservations to camp in March up at Ebenezer - going to Mississippi in May to ride with my posse!!! Positive thinking!!


----------



## Hang on Fi

Took Rhett out this morning, poor booger... I typically get off and walk with him after about 30/45 minutes of riding to give him a break. The trail we went on today was a little more than I bargained for and had to get off a little more frequently. He was a champ though 

He trucks right along, but better safe than sorry. 

4.34mi ride










Excuse the quality of the video, my phone compressed it  





The ride itself:
Rode 4.34 mi on 1/9/15 on 01/09/2015 | CYCLING Training Log Entry | MapMyRide


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roman said:


> Second ride of the year tonight! It was a SUPER short one and we only went a few yards.


What sort of hat is that you are wearing?! Have never seen anything like it.. must be super cold there if you have to cover your entire face that way. :wink: :rofl:


----------



## Roman

phantomhorse13 said:


> What sort of hat is that you are wearing?! Have never seen anything like it.. must be super cold there if you have to cover your entire face that way. :wink: :rofl:


Ahaha! :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

Maaaaaaan, my brand new helmet arrived yesterday and all I can do is stare at it. Sleet is on the horizon. :/ The dogs looked at me kind of funny today when I walked around the house with it. Luckily nobody else was home to witness.


----------



## Roux

Happy New Year Everyone!!!

We got moved, finally, but I don't have internet yet so I haven't kept up with the thread  
I have got *7.34 miles* so far this year and I missed 600 miles by 4 for last year. Darn! 
I will catch up with my reading and post an update soon!


----------



## texasgal

Well, here it is the weekend, and I'm looking outside at the rain and cold... *sigh*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Going riding today after the ice melts off the roads. 

Will just ride a couple of miles today, I imagine. Hope I am wrong


----------



## phantomhorse13

texasgal said:


> Well, here it is the weekend, and I'm looking outside at the rain and cold... *sigh*


I hear that, though no rain here. We were happy that the temperature finally hit double digits (a whopping 15 currently), but windchill is still negative double digits. :evil: 

Tomorrow is supposed to get to 23 with no wind, which will surely be a heatwave.. so fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Adelaide08

Phew, I am glad I live down south right now, seeing all the temperatures that you guys are posting! It has been in the 60s/70s here. I would probably just die if it even hit the 20s. 

Got another 8.7 miles in, total as of now is 16.7 miles.


----------



## BoldComic

I went out to ask Comic if we should go for a winter ride and this is the look I was given...

http://www.horseforum.com/members/30903/album/comic-13946/20141214-092710-99690.jpg

So we are going to have to log some serious miles when the weather warms up to catch up with you over-achievers. What can I say, I'm a boob when it comes to cold weather. Enjoying following this thread in the meantime.


----------



## Roman

Yay, third ride of the year! It was...okay. Actually not the best. :-|

It was close to 40 degrees but the wind was blowing which wasn't helpful at all! Especially when riding against the wind and your hat blows off and your ears get cold. 

I put the bridle on. Decided to try it again. The thing I hate about it is the excess rein. It hangs down on one side and then gets caught on the saddle pad. >.>

But Mr. Naughty Pants decided he'd spook at a horse he clearly saw. :lol: I don't know what it was but he and this horse didn't care for each other. The other pinned his ears and Roman did a quiet squeal before the other horses trotted off. 

Then he STILL has forgotten how to back up. He knew how before and did it perfectly, now recently his mind goes blank when I ask for it. Any tips on retraining the backup? 

I think his entire tack needs to be fitted, not just the saddle. When I put the bridle on it just looked weird, the browband was literally next to his ears and ...just looked weird. :?

Or else his teeth need checked. 

But we went 1.53 miles which makes our total to be 3.2 miles this year. Sheesh, I need to catch up to ya'll!


----------



## Roman

BoldComic said:


> I went out to ask Comic if we should go for a winter ride and this is the look I was given...
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/members/30903/album/comic-13946/20141214-092710-99690.jpg
> 
> So we are going to have to log some serious miles when the weather warms up to catch up with you over-achievers. What can I say, I'm a boob when it comes to cold weather. Enjoying following this thread in the meantime.


:rofl: Best face ever!


----------



## falling

We went for a little ride today. I won't count it because it was less then three kilometres, but I'll share pictures because it was such a beautiful, hot day!


----------



## Hang on Fi

I'm super excited!! I just picked up this puppy today!! 

It's an elusive XW Tucker Saddle for Fiona! 









Hubby wasn't too thrilled, but it was well below the budget I set on finding a Tucker for her. I'm hoping Fiona will enjoy it (I know my toosh will) and we can hit the trails a little longer than we usually do! 

Headed out tomorrow for a trail ride, not sure where yet and it'll be with Rhett :3


----------



## Pyrros

I posted a few times on the 2014 thread but I honestly didn't get much riding in last year. Since I'm going to be working on gradually retiring Della this year and working Midas more and more I'm hoping to up my mileage quite a bit, going from a 25 (soon to be 26) year old to a coming 4 year old! Plus I recently moved in with a friend in Kansas whom also has horses and lives about 5 minutes from 1,000+ acres of trails. 

I just downloaded an app to properly track my miles too, so we'll see how it goes. So far I've ridden roughly 5-6 miles this year.



















(She got photobombed)


----------



## clumsychelsea

Finally got out for another ride! Today was -13 outside which is the warmest weather we've had in a few weeks, so I figured I mind as well get a couple miles in

It was a beautiful day and I managed to rope another girl at the barn into riding with me, so we had a great time. Angel was well behaved for the most part. She had a couple of mini spooks, but all she did was stick her head up like a giraffe and get a little prancy, which I can definitely handle... The culprits that dared to scare her were one of those large push-style shovels, an airplane that she could hear but not see, and a man slamming his front door. She also was very interested in a woman carrying a plastic bag. Probably figured she had treats for her. lol 

So far Angel has really been loving going out for rides. She's very attentive the whole time and acts like she wants to see and smell the entire universe. I'm so glad that she isn't the kind of horse to be cranky the entire time we're out.

Today's ride: 5 kms/3.1 miles
Total: 11.3 kms/7.1 miles


----------



## kenda

We just got out for the first ride of the year today. We did 10km and had our very first canter outside of an arena and it was so awesome!

My mare and I have just last month moved to a barn with trail access and we've gone out probably 5 times so far, so this was our 6th ride out and as always she was spooky and looky, but chilled out about half way through.


----------



## mammakatja

Hang on Fi, how exciting is that?! I love getting a new saddle. I've never sat in a Tucker but they definitely look like something I would consider. I'd love to try one. For now, I'm in love with my Aussie and I'm always adding stuff to it to make it uniquely mine for long trails. Now if you get to try your new Tucker before I get to try my new helmet, I'm going to cry. It's raining as I type this and it's supposed to freeze overnight so it's not looking good for me. 

Clumsychelsea, your snow pictures are absolutely gorgeous. I would love to ride in snow. All we ever get is mud or ice. :/


----------



## clumsychelsea

mammakatja said:


> Hang on Fi, how exciting is that?! I love getting a new saddle. I've never sat in a Tucker but they definitely look like something I would consider. I'd love to try one. For now, I'm in love with my Aussie and I'm always adding stuff to it to make it uniquely mine for long trails. Now if you get to try your new Tucker before I get to try my new helmet, I'm going to cry. It's raining as I type this and it's supposed to freeze overnight so it's not looking good for me.
> 
> Clumsychelsea, your snow pictures are absolutely gorgeous. I would love to ride in snow. All we ever get is mud or ice. :/


Trust me when I say we get plenty of ice and snow as well! :lol: We were lucky enough to get a light sprinkle of snow last night and it settled really beautifully on everything.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chelsea: you have more guts than I do, I whimped out today, it was 41 but windy, and I just couldn't seem to get warm. Maybe I'm getting sick, don't know but I decided to wait until tomorrow. Try to beat the rain. 

I think I'm working too much:evil:

Tucker saddle is beautiful! I've seen a few of them, but never have gotten to ride in one.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

A little late to join the party, but better than never. 

I love trail riding, but sadly don't get to do it nearly as often as I would like. I do all my riding alone since I don't have anyone to ride with anymore. Although that might change when we get new neighbors, hopefully by end of the month. Although this year I would like to take part in some ACTHA with Jinxx.

So far this year I have only gotten to ride a couple times. About 2 miles with Angel and about 4 miles with Jinxx, but I'm hoping to get a lot more riding in soon. I don't know if driving miles counts here, but if it does Angel has about 7 of those so far. 

Here is a picture of Angel after our ride today. She also gets to display the new set of mecate reins I finished yesterday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ThunderingHooves said:


> A little late to join the party, but better than never.
> 
> I love trail riding, but sadly don't get to do it nearly as often as I would like. I do all my riding alone since I don't have anyone to ride with anymore. Although that might change when we get new neighbors, hopefully by end of the month. Although this year I would like to take part in some ACTHA with Jinxx.
> 
> So far this year I have only gotten to ride a couple times. About 2 miles with Angel and about 4 miles with Jinxx, but I'm hoping to get a lot more riding in soon. I don't know if driving miles counts here, but if it does Angel has about 7 of those so far.
> 
> Here is a picture of Angel after our ride today. She also gets to display the new set of mecate reins I finished yesterday.
> View attachment 580474


Angel is very pretty! Looks like she has a personality to match her name. Welcome!

We count just about anything, don't see why you can't count driving, although you might want to put it in a separate total. I keep each horse's miles separate on a spreadsheet, but they all count for my miles. 

Clear as mud? LOL


----------



## ChitChatChet

Five more miles today. This ride was done in time steep and rugged terrain. The horse I am riding is very green and I could tell he had never had a rider before in some of the situations due to feeling his uncertainty of how to carry me and traverse that very steep patch.

Our other horse I always thought a bit of a clutz but he proved me wrong. DD#2 rode him, she took him over some places where the rest of us walked. He was perfect. Never thought we would be able to ride nasty terrain with him.


----------



## ChitChatChet

ThunderingHooves said:


> A little late to join the party, but better than never.
> 
> I love trail riding, but sadly don't get to do it nearly as often as I would like. I do all my riding alone since I don't have anyone to ride with anymore. Although that might change when we get new neighbors, hopefully by end of the month. Although this year I would like to take part in some ACTHA with Jinxx.
> 
> So far this year I have only gotten to ride a couple times. About 2 miles with Angel and about 4 miles with Jinxx, but I'm hoping to get a lot more riding in soon. I don't know if driving miles counts here, but if it does Angel has about 7 of those so far.
> 
> Here is a picture of Angel after our ride today. She also gets to display the new set of mecate reins I finished yesterday.
> View attachment 580474




Oooooo love the colorful reins!


----------



## QOS

welcome to the new riders - such pretty horses!

Totally jealous of any riding - it is once again freaking raining here in southeast Texas. I did go out to see my horses yesterday. I took them a huge flake of alfalfa. They came out of the shelter to the gate when I got there. I had them follow me back to the shelter for a bite of horse heaven - they love alfalfa!

As soon as it quits raining I will take Biscuit out for a walk until I can take ride!! I am sure I won't be riding at least til the I will last of the month. I will really have to work to catch up with everyone!


----------



## kenda

Here's another picture from our jaunt yesterday, just to show the face behind the ears so to speak. I had gotten off to stretch my legs for the last half of a km.


----------



## Eagle Child

QOS, Journey loves alfalfa cubes! For a winter treat I soak them in warm water until they reconstitute. It's my good for her treat, especially this winter and last when the weather has been so frozen and frigid and I can hardly get out to see her and ride as I want to, like today. Got some soaking right now. A little goes a looonnnng way. She is in hog heaven because just a few cubes makes a lot when they swell up. She loves her alfalfa slop, as I call it. Heehee!


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Finally got temps above freezing today, so I went for a quick bareback ride before the rain starts. 
2.96 miles on Squidy, ponied Ink
YTD 19.33

The forecast looks like it will be improving... Hopefully more riding weather soon!


----------



## TheOtherHorse




----------



## paintedpastures

Well it is finally nice day out about 1 F & sunny. With having limited places to ride & work your horse,lunging isn't an option to try get the edge off them before going for ride:-(. Rides are sporadic during winter too, often several weeks between rides.Needless to say riding a energetic 3 yr old with an attitude can be a challenge:lol:,but I got it done  Yes My Rosie is like a firecracker waiting to go off!!:shock: she is a very reactive horse,on high alert so taking her out on the trails close to the yard alone can be a challenge!! Once we have managed to go back & forth on a few she finally starts to relax more & actually seems to enjoy the adventure{know I do},after we get her kinks worked out:lol: She is a horse that needs regular excercise & a job to engage her busy mind,winter isn't so accommodating for that:shock: Yes Riding her isn't for faint of heart...for sure:wink:


----------



## Fellpony

Well no laughing but I managed my first ride of 2015 this afternoon in gale force winds I set off with my friend along the main road it was blowing a hooley.... I did about a mile  with my with my little Fell pony Eva before we called it quits as it was just to bad to continue.. I dismounted and walked her home. I am planning to ride again tomorrow so hoping the wind will have calmed down a little. 

2015 miles = 1

Now no laughing !!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kenda: love the curves on your shave line, mine always looks like a hachet job, lol

The Other horse: Is that a bigfoot track in the center of the picture? LOL 

FellPony: No, no laughing...I got the turtle award for lowest miles last year, are you trying for it? Love your ponies BTW, they are so cool. Hard to find those breed here in US.

I got in a little pasture riding around home, just 3 miles. DD said her horse was sore in the near front, so mostly walking. He did warm up out of it, the poor guy is 23 going on 24, so we treat him easy.


----------



## NorthernMama

Chiming in here. Second ride of the year, which is pretty good for me because I'm usually swamped with work right now. I don't count distances because I haven't the foggiest clue most of the time, but today was just a short ride and then checking the fences on horseback took just as long as the ride. 

Beautiful day. -10*C and no wind.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got back in the saddle today! Mother nature took a brief rest before the next storm (ice storm coming tonight) and blessed us with temps in the mid20s (F) and only light wind.. and the sun even almost peeked out a time or two. 

:clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:

I took out my SIL's new rescue Saddlebred mare, Jemma. It was only her second time out on trail, but she had been an Amish buggy horse, so is pretty unflappable. Footing was sketchy, as there was just enough snow on the ground to hide the icy patches underneath, so we didn't do much above a walk.






































2015 mileage
01/01/15 kermit 10.50 miles 1020.00 ft climb 3.8 mph 10.50 total miles
01/11/15 jemma 8.82 miles 899.00 ft climb 3.5 mph *19.32 total miles*


----------



## Fellpony

phantomhorse13 said:


> Finally got back in the saddle today! Mother nature took a brief rest before the next storm (ice storm coming tonight) and blessed us with temps in the mid20s (F) and only light wind.. and the sun even almost peeked out a time or two.
> 
> :clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:
> 
> I took out my SIL's new rescue Saddlebred mare, Jemma. It was only her second time out on trail, but she had been an Amish buggy horse, so is pretty unflappable. Footing was sketchy, as there was just enough snow on the ground to hide the icy patches underneath, so we didn't do much above a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 mileage
> 01/01/15 kermit 10.50 miles 1020.00 ft climb 3.8 mph 10.50 total miles
> 01/11/15 jemma 8.82 miles 899.00 ft climb 3.5 mph *19.32 total miles*


 Loving the snowy photos... I just have mud and lots of it  took me longer to brush the mud off than I rode today..


----------



## phantomhorse13

Fellpony said:


> Loving the snowy photos... I just have mud and lots of it  took me longer to brush the mud off than I rode today..


One plus of the frigid temps we have been having.. no mud for them to roll in as its all frozen solid, so grooming before riding is simple. :lol:


----------



## Hang on Fi

mammakatja said:


> Hang on Fi, how exciting is that?! I love getting a new saddle. I've never sat in a Tucker but they definitely look like something I would consider. I'd love to try one. For now, I'm in love with my Aussie and I'm always adding stuff to it to make it uniquely mine for long trails. Now if you get to try your new Tucker before I get to try my new helmet, I'm going to cry. It's raining as I type this and it's supposed to freeze overnight so it's not looking good for me.
> 
> Clumsychelsea, your snow pictures are absolutely gorgeous. I would love to ride in snow. All we ever get is mud or ice. :/


They're totally worth the investment and tend to hold their value quite nicely. I don't think you would be disappointed at all  If you like your Aussie, you'll love the Tucker! 

No trying tomorrow  Sleet and Rain from the sound of it *hmpf*

Hubby and I made it down for a very brief ride today at a new "Forest" that was 148 acre State Forest. It was so much fun for a 20 something minute ride! Rhett loved it! My Mom was jealous over the "snow" we rode through :lol:

Rhett doesn't look quite thrilled... 









There are those "happy ears" as he finds his way through this twisty trail. 









Total Miles Ridden Today: *1.312*
Total Miles on Rhett for 2015: *9.947*


----------



## texasgal

Fellpony said:


> Well no laughing but I managed my first ride of 2015 this afternoon in gale force winds I set off with my friend along the main road it was blowing a hooley.... I did about a mile  with my with my little Fell pony Eva before we called it quits as it was just to bad to continue.. I dismounted and walked her home. I am planning to ride again tomorrow so hoping the wind will have calmed down a little.
> 
> 2015 miles = 1
> 
> Now no laughing !!!!


No laughing here.. You obviously didn't see the post about my first ride.. 0.79 miles is my total so far.. *rolls eyes*


----------



## clumsychelsea

I was off today and went to the barn with the intention of riding since it was sunny out, but I changed my mind after being outside for five minutes! I think it was around -20 today but it felt much colder with the wind. 

I did get to spend some time with the ponies though, and took some pictures... I also got kicked in the butt by one of my BO's geldings. :shock: I was scratching his face and out of nowhere he turned around, presumably wanting his butt scratched, which I didn't like, so I sidestepped with the intention of getting away from his behind so I could give him a smack and send him off (he's a big guy and pretty well known for misbehaving, so the plan was to try not to get kicked :lol. As soon as I stepped off towards his side, he kicked out and got me riiiiiiight in the bumcheek.... That stung. I think I must have chased him around the field for 20 solid minutes. I was warmed up by the time I let him have some peace! 

On the bright side... Angel was perfectly behaved all day. :lol: Didn't do much, just took her out for a walk and gave her some hay.

A couple pictures...










SERIOUS mare glare! Lol! 










Bad at selfies.... 










Anddd my goober stuffing her face...


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Today was perfect for another ride so me and Angel added 2 more miles to our count. I planned to do a longer ride, but every time I was about to ride out some needed me for something, so by the time I got out I only had time for a short ride. Hopefully tomorrow we can go for our longer ride. 

Pictures from our short ride. 
Trying out the freshly leveled road.








Out riding in the desert








A picture of the sky I got.


----------



## paintedpastures

clumsychelsea said:


> SERIOUS mare glare! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Love this Mare Glare:lol::lol:


----------



## mammakatja

OK. Here's the extent of my miles today. It's been raining/semi icing since Friday night so once again, we're up to our ankles in mud. It's been about 4 weeks since my last ride and I'm getting so desperate, I jumped on Rascal's back today, winter blanket and all while he's eating his grain. So grand total for 2015 so far.....5 minutes. No distance clocked. And yes, I'm 41. I've got it that bad. 

Thunderinghooves, I can only dream of that lovely desert sand. We have black clay here. Snot when wet, concrete when dry. Sigh........


----------



## Eagle Child

I had a nice day at the ranch with Journey. Yes, Phantomhorse, she was clean as a whistle with the snow covered frozen ground. Not a trace of mud on her. Some of the folks had gone out for a short ride in the flat part of the woods before I arrived. Not wanting to go solo, I took my horse down to the arena and did flexing and massage in her neck, poll, withers. She tends to stiffen up in the winter. "Ahh, thanks, Mom", she said. It's so neat when they relax and you feel their muscles loosen up. Afterwards I lunged her for a while then gave her a carrot and another good rubdown and we just hung out. Love it when they just want to stay with you. I didn't want to come home. It was so nice just to be able to stand being outside without every inch covered in multiple layers, too!

It's supposed to be sunny and a little warmer this week (after this ice and freezing rain tonight ), so looking forward to some ride time! Enjoying hearing of everyone else's rides and time spent with our horses.


----------



## Roman

Supposed to be getting to the 40's and 50's soon, awww yeah! Time to get a lot of riding in!


----------



## Pyrros

It was a toasty 27 degrees today so Della and I added a couple more miles! I downloaded one of the tracker app things and tried it out too. Too bad I don't think we can count distance traveled while flying sideways or spinning in circles. We did a total of 2 and a half miles in 40 minutes. 

Some of that time had to be spent walking awkwardly with her head down trying to lick this particular road, which she was oddly obsessed with:









As well, since I had the audacity to make her leave the house she concluded that we should BOLT from the house. When running in a straight line failed to achieve her goal she thought a more appropriate change of pace would be the 'duck and swerve' while going full speed. When she was finally content to speed trot like a cracked out 2 year old we then came to a very slight ditch with a tiiiiny amount of water sitting in it. As a mature coming 26 year old her obvious response was to blow like the fire breathing dragon she is and then, upon being asked to cross it (the nerve!) decided we needed to do the best side pass I've ever witnessed, and not stop side passing. We went in a straight line sideways at a rather quick pace for several yards before she decided it was okay to resume going forward. 

After the first 15 minutes of general idiocy the rest of our ride was calm and uneventful.


----------



## Fellpony

Pyrros said:


> It was a toasty 27 degrees today so Della and I added a couple more miles! I downloaded one of the tracker app things and tried it out too. Too bad I don't think we can count distance traveled while flying sideways or spinning in circles. We did a total of 2 and a half miles in 40 minutes.
> 
> Some of that time had to be spent walking awkwardly with her head down trying to lick this particular road, which she was oddly obsessed with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well, since I had the audacity to make her leave the house she concluded that we should BOLT from the house. When running in a straight line failed to achieve her goal she thought a more appropriate change of pace would be the 'duck and swerve' while going full speed. When she was finally content to speed trot like a cracked out 2 year old we then came to a very slight ditch with a tiiiiny amount of water sitting in it. As a mature coming 26 year old her obvious response was to blow like the fire breathing dragon she is and then, upon being asked to cross it (the nerve!) decided we needed to do the best side pass I've ever witnessed, and not stop side passing. We went in a straight line sideways at a rather quick pace for several yards before she decided it was okay to resume going forward.
> 
> After the first 15 minutes of general idiocy the rest of our ride was calm and uneventful.


This made me smile, if I had a horse like that I would quit riding Is this a regular ooccurence ???? I am thankful for my gentle sweet Eva


----------



## egrogan

I have been patiently waiting to join this thread but the weather just does not want to cooperate here in New Hampshire! It has been consistently between about 0*F and 15*F and just feels too cold to go out and ride. We've also had more ice than usual, with not much snow over the top, so I'm a little nervous about footing. 

So...for now, I will just have to wait and live vicariously through all of you. Especially those of you with no snow or ice on the ground!

While I wait, I can share a picture of my _last _ride of 2014- here are Isabel and I on New Year's Eve. It was a cold, blustery ride:


----------



## liltuktuk

I finally got a ride in!!!! 

:happydance:

Amira and I did the 4 mile road loop yesterday. She was annoyed that I took her away from her hay, but seemed happy to be out and about.

I did learn that Easyboot Gloves, slippery slush, and an asphalt driveway are not a good combo. We were cantering and I totally forgot about the driveway coming up until we were almost on top of it and I didn't have time to ask her to slow down, so we hit it and her feet went every which way. So we skittered across it, thankfully didn't die, and when we hit the gravel on the other side she picked the canter back up like nothing had happened. Love my girl. :lol:

Probably no riding for me again until the weekend, but the weather is looking good so far so maybe I'll be able to get two days of riding in!


----------



## mammakatja

Egrogan, I love your bright hunter beware drape for you horse! That is what that's for right? I ride at a national park owned by the Army Corps of Engineers a lot, and we always make sure to wear bright clothing during hunting season and quite frankly try to avoid the deep woods during that time of year. Your set up is perfect! And it looks great!


----------



## Roadyy

I did get some riding in, but not nearly what I had hoped to get in. I got one trail ride in due to helping set up the event. I need too learn to take my vacation days after the event instead of before the event so there is nothing to do but ride during my vacation. lmbo

I took Amber and the ride host's son(ponied him on Trusty behind me and Little Man. with me and a lady competitor out Friday evening for 7.55 miles.


















Nice creek view right behind camp.


----------



## Pyrros

It is somewhat of a regular occurrence with her, she's very hot, very forward and very, very opinionated. She spent her 25 years on earth learning every dirty trick in the book and there is pretty much nothing she won't try at one point or another. Some days she's content to plod along with minimal complaints, some days she's trying to kill me before we make it out of the driveway. 

I originally got her (as a 24 year old, going on 2 years I've had her now) because I was looking for something older, been there done that sort of horse that I could just enjoy riding. I'd had a bad horse related wreck that resulted in a permanently damaged leg and ruined confidence a year or two before I got her and had only rode a handful of times since then, as well my only horse then was my then 2 year old gelding. (Not ideal for riding when I was shaking and hyperventilating just thinking about mounting!) 

I ended up with this fire breathing dragon. Honestly though I think she's helped me get back in the swing of things way more than a dead head horse like I'd been looking for might have. While she can certainly be foul tempered and downright mean, she doesn't quite have the 'oompf' to do the damage she'd like to do, so while she'll pull stuff it's typically managed easily enough and got me over my defensive riding habits I'd gotten into, as well as over the fear of 'oh my god I'm going to die' every time the horse I was on would even consider spooking or acting up. 

As much as I joke about what a horrible horse she is she's honestly helped me more than any horse ever has. That said I assure any stories of her general jerk-behavior and name calling are done with endearment! She may be a rotten old hag but I love her, and she has her nice moments too. (As few and far between as they may be.)


----------



## Fellpony

Roadyy said:


> I did get some riding in, but not nearly what I had hoped to get in. I got one trail ride in due to helping set up the event. I need too learn to take my vacation days after the event instead of before the event so there is nothing to do but ride during my vacation. lmbo
> 
> I took Amber and the ride host's son(ponied him on Trusty behind me and Little Man. with me and a lady competitor out Friday evening for 7.55 miles.
> 
> View attachment 581450
> 
> 
> View attachment 581458
> 
> 
> 
> Nice creek view right behind camp.
> View attachment 581466



I am loving your horse trailers and your camp site  doubt there are many places I could camp like that in the UK.... mores the pity


----------



## Fellpony

Pyrros said:


> It is somewhat of a regular occurrence with her, she's very hot, very forward and very, very opinionated. She spent her 25 years on earth learning every dirty trick in the book and there is pretty much nothing she won't try at one point or another. Some days she's content to plod along with minimal complaints, some days she's trying to kill me before we make it out of the driveway.
> 
> I originally got her (as a 24 year old, going on 2 years I've had her now) because I was looking for something older, been there done that sort of horse that I could just enjoy riding. I'd had a bad horse related wreck that resulted in a permanently damaged leg and ruined confidence a year or two before I got her and had only rode a handful of times since then, as well my only horse then was my then 2 year old gelding. (Not ideal for riding when I was shaking and hyperventilating just thinking about mounting!)
> 
> 
> I ended up with this fire breathing dragon. Honestly though I think she's helped me get back in the swing of things way more than a dead head horse like I'd been looking for might have. While she can certainly be foul tempered and downright mean, she doesn't quite have the 'oompf' to do the damage she'd like to do, so while she'll pull stuff it's typically managed easily enough and got me over my defensive riding habits I'd gotten into, as well as over the fear of 'oh my god I'm going to die' every time the horse I was on would even consider spooking or acting up.
> 
> As much as I joke about what a horrible horse she is she's honestly helped me more than any horse ever has. That said I assure any stories of her general jerk-behavior and name calling are done with endearment! She may be a rotten old hag but I love her, and she has her nice moments too. (As few and far between as they may be.)


 
Oh please don't think I was insulting your horse  I was insulting my riding abilities lol.... I am sure your mare has been a wonderful teacher for you ..


----------



## Pyrros

Oh, not at all! She's a creep. I've had a handful of people freak out and tell me it is horrible to say she's a jerk and that it's mean and the like, so I just kind of make it a point now to confirm that any name calling of the bitter old nag is done fondly.


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I may be moving my trip up there early with the results of this weekend. Doc did great Saturday, but was give out after the trek of deep sand between the trail head and obstacle 2 about a mile in. He has the heart but not the strength to do two day events. We are pulling her from competition for the rest of this ACTHA season which ends in May. Doc will be getting light work outs with heavy attention to weight management while we give Amber a few other horses to try out and see if she can find a bond worthy of matching them for competition starting back up in June. Her coach has a mare ready to foal within the next month that could be a prospect, Trusty is still a prospect and her coach asked about going ahead and making a trip to you about Magnolia. I told her my heater isn't good enough for that trip right now.:lol::lol:


----------



## egrogan

mammakatja said:


> Egrogan, I love your bright hunter beware drape for you horse! That is what that's for right? I ride at a national park owned by the Army Corps of Engineers a lot, and we always make sure to wear bright clothing during hunting season and quite frankly try to avoid the deep woods during that time of year. Your set up is perfect! And it looks great!


Ha, thanks! It's actually quite multi purpose...primarily for hunters, but also because we have to ride on the road a bit and the sheet has reflective stripes on it. And finally, it's fleece lined so helps wick sweat and can also wrap around my legs if I get wimpy and cold 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I just looked at the weather forecast. There is hope for the weekend!!


----------



## clumsychelsea

Warming up here a bit this week too... So hopefully there will be a few rides in my near future.


----------



## AnitaAnne

clumsychelsea said:


> Warming up here a bit this week too... So hopefully there will be a few rides in my near future.


Where is the warmth?? I doubt i would come out of the house with those temps. Jeez. 

You are a hardy soul Chelsea!


----------



## clumsychelsea

AnitaAnne said:


> Where is the warmth?? I doubt i would come out of the house with those temps. Jeez.
> 
> You are a hardy soul Chelsea!


Well we've had temps around -20*C for the past couple of weeks! A couple of -30 days as well. Trust me when I say I'm looking forwards to -5 lol!


----------



## sjharris53

I'm new to this thread, and just finished reading through all 20 pages - pretty impressive the temps and conditions a lot of you are riding in! I just installed the app Endomondo after reading about it here. Can't wait to try it out horseback! 



Celeste said:


> I just looked at the weather forecast. There is hope for the weekend!!


Celeste, I'm another Georgia rider, and I plan to get out this weekend too. The saddle club will be riding at Garland Mountain Saturday, so that is one ride I plan to do.

Looking forward to tracking miles on the trails and sharing here!


----------



## Fellpony

sjharris53 said:


> I'm new to this thread, and just finished reading through all 20 pages - pretty impressive the temps and conditions a lot of you are riding in! I just installed the app Endomondo after reading about it here. Can't wait to try it out horseback!
> 
> 
> 
> I am using endomondo too ... I cannot wait to see how long my rides out are


----------



## waresbear

AnitaAnne said:


> Where is the warmth?? I doubt i would come out of the house with those temps. Jeez.
> 
> You are a hardy soul Chelsea!


Just to let you know, those temps are Celsius, not Fahrenheit. Still cold, but not as cold as you think.


----------



## BoldComic

Ha! Thought we were warming up. Sunny skies, snow melting, feeling like spring... Then today showed up with the biggest flakes I have ever seen. Put down 8" of heavy wet snow on top of the lovely ice that last nights rain made. 

I'll just have to enjoy reading about others rides for a little while longer.


----------



## Oreos Girl

My pasture isn't done, but will hold horses. I am on a horse this weekend. This is my thanks to my neighbor who helped me stretch the fence. He gets to ride "Monster" also known as Oreo.


----------



## ThunderingHooves

I finally looked up the weather for this week and it says it's perfect riding weather :lol: 64 -70 degrees all week with a 2-5 mph wind. 

Then today I finally went for the ride I had been wanting to for a while. Although we had quite a few run ins. Rode Angel and ponied Jinxx for 5 1/2 miles. 

During the ride Jinxx got a bit jiggy so I decided to lunge him a bit. Cool thing was I stayed on Angel the whole time. She just stood there while I lunged him around her. After he worked off the energy a bit we continued on.

Later on we had a weird truck following us then he drove off and appeared again. This happened a few times. Freaked me out a little, but I moved off into the bushes. 

Then as we came into a little neighborhood a bus was off to the side of the road for a while. Then just as we were past it a few feet they decided to release the breaks, with the loud hissing sound. Angel trotted forward a few steps, but then calmed down. Jinxx however took a little longer to calm down, not much though.

Then to top it off while walking through the neighborhood we had a group of 3 medium sized dogs run out of their yard and start running at the horses. They came within about a foot or two of the back of their legs. Jinxx was freaking out and I could tell he was about ready to start kicking. Normally he chases dogs, but since he was on the lead he wasn't sure what to do. Luckily they didn't start baiting and eventually left us alone after we continued to walk down the road. After that it was smooth riding though. 

Then of course more pictures, what is a post without pictures?

Lunging Jinxx. 








Jinxx








A picture of one of my favorite places to ride through.


----------



## AnitaAnne

waresbear said:


> Just to let you know, those temps are Celsius, not Fahrenheit. Still cold, but not as cold as you think.


Oh, thanks! I did not notice the "C". now trying to remember the math...0 Celsius=32 Fahrenheit, right? So not too bad. Don't know what those -20C or -30C are equal to though. :?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thunder: 64-70 degrees, that is great riding weather! What an adventure you had! Amazing that you could lunge Jinx off the back of Angel! :clap:

The one time I tried to pony my appendix gelding off of Chivas, he kicked the fire out of him. Would love to be able to pony one, but not sure how to train them.


----------



## clumsychelsea

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh, thanks! I did not notice the "C". now trying to remember the math...0 Celsius=32 Fahrenheit, right? So not too bad. Don't know what those -20C or -30C are equal to though. :?


Google tells me that -20 C is -5 F and -30 C is -22 F. I assume that's right but hey. 

Currently -25*C outside... So much for that warmer weather. Also experiencing some strange weather atm. Woke up to what might as well have been a blizzard. Then it got sunny. Snow squalls in some areas. Looked out across the bay on my way home and there's a big grey tower of clouds just looming over the water. It was sunny on land but as I've been typing this it's gone dark and started to snow and heavy winds are started... Coming over the mountain into my community you got a clear view of the weather in different areas, and while some spots are sunny with not a speck in the air, others you can't see a foot in front of you. 

Came home to my dog rooting his lil nose around on the ground so obviously someone is happy about the snow!


----------



## egrogan

ThunderingHooves said:


> Lunging Jinxx.
> View attachment 581826


Wow- you are a zillion times more coordinated than me. I can take a picture while riding, but I'm sure I can't take a picture while lunging on the ground. And I DEFINITELY could not take a picture while lunging while riding!! :shock:


----------



## ThunderingHooves

AnitaAnne said:


> Thunder: 64-70 degrees, that is great riding weather! What an adventure you had! Amazing that you could lunge Jinx off the back of Angel! :clap:
> 
> The one time I tried to pony my appendix gelding off of Chivas, he kicked the fire out of him. Would love to be able to pony one, but not sure how to train them.


Honestly I didn't teach Angel to pony, she already knew it. So not really any help there. Jinxx however needs the training :lol: Everytime he gets too far a head I pull him back and then he takes it out on Angel by trying to bit her rump. On the way home though she takes charge and if he get's to far ahead she turns around and nips at him. Kind of a funny sight. I happened to get a funny picture last year of her doing it. 

Here is the picture. You can't see Jinxx in the picture, but that's who she is nipping at. 










egrogan said:


> Wow- you are a zillion times more coordinated than me. I can take a picture while riding, but I'm sure I can't take a picture while lunging on the ground. And I DEFINITELY could not take a picture while lunging while riding!! :shock:


I would have to give Angel thanks for that one. If you wasn't so calm and willing to just stand there, there would be no way I could have been able to get a picture while doing that.


----------



## Corazon Lock

The temps are supposed to warm up here in Iowa as well, but of course I have to work all weekend and my horse still has this mysterious fungal infection...apparently it's not ringworm. I'm waiting on another call from my vet today to see what the next plan of action is. Sigh...my cabin fever is terrible.


----------



## clumsychelsea

ThunderingHooves said:


> Honestly I didn't teach Angel to pony, she already knew it. So not really any help there. Jinxx however needs the training :lol: Everytime he gets too far a head I pull him back and then he takes it out on Angel by trying to bit her rump. On the way home though she takes charge and if he get's to far ahead she turns around and nips at him. Kind of a funny sight. I happened to get a funny picture last year of her doing it.
> 
> Here is the picture. You can't see Jinxx in the picture, but that's who she is nipping at.
> View attachment 582210


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

The expression on her face is priceless!


----------



## Fellpony

Well into the third week in January and wondering if I will ever get off my 1 mile  Its not looking hopeful for the next few days OH checked the long range weather forecast.... 

Tomorrow I have the farrier out to trim them all (9) and Wednesday we have a severe weather warning for the worst storm to hit in 3 or 4 years with gales and snow forecast.... oh joys

I will have to contend with reading everybody else exploits for a while longer :lol: and seeing the wonderful pictures.


----------



## NorthernMama

ThunderingHooves said:


> Here is the picture. You can't see Jinxx in the picture, but that's who she is nipping at.
> View attachment 582210


That's some down-right nasties there! :lol:


----------



## mammakatja

It's actually supposed to dry up a little this weekend so I whispered some hints about a ride in Rascal's ear this morning. I swear he stopped, dropped, and rolled. These guys are definitely going to make me work for my ride. :?


----------



## SoldOnGaited

This is the weather forecast in my area for the next 5 days. 

Working sure gets in the way of good riding weather. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all works in my favor to be able to get out there this weekend. I rode in the arena once on New Year's Day and then threw my back out so haven't done anything since. *Sigh* :-(


----------



## clumsychelsea

Made it out today! 

It was chilly, around -16*C, but I was off and it looked like such a beautiful day out! It was also the first time Angel has been out on a trail ride away from the barn completely by herself (and, uh, with me) since I bought her, and probably for years before that, since nobody at my barn rides alone! She was anxious but not overly so until about halfway through.... where she planted her feet, and when asked to go, threw in some bucks... Sigh. What she didn't count on was that I'm even more stubborn than her. After we got past that little rut (took us probably 10 minutes just to get forwards movement... plenty of up, down and sideways movement though!) she was flawless. 

Beautiful day!














































Not entirely sure what her mane is up to in that last one! :lol: 

Today: 5 kms/3.1 miles (not counting vertical ascension) 
Total: 16.3 kms/10.2 miles


----------



## ThunderingHooves

Today was a big day for me and Jinxx. We worked on trotting for the first time. :lol: Had some cones set up and he trotted through and around them without any problems. And he stopped perfectly. Leaned back a bit and said whoa and he stopped without me ever touching the reins. He is the first horse I have ever trained from start so this was a big moment for us.

Then afterwards we went out on the trail. Not to far from the house is a makeshift dirt track some people made a while ago for their quads and dirt bikes. Figured we could go and walk the track since there are some nice little "hills" to go over and work with him walking up and down them. Then when he gets comfortable with the smaller ones there are some bigger ones we can work on. Today we got 3 miles in.

So far me and Angel have gone 9 1/2 miles and me and Jinxx have done 7. So total I have ridden 16 1/2 miles.

Picture time 

Jinxx








Jinxx and some of the little "hills"


----------



## Fellpony

clumsychelsea said:


> Made it out today!
> 
> It was chilly, around -16*C, but I was off and it looked like such a beautiful day out! It was also the first time Angel has been out on a trail ride away from the barn completely by herself (and, uh, with me) since I bought her, and probably for years before that, since nobody at my barn rides alone! She was anxious but not overly so until about halfway through.... where she planted her feet, and when asked to go, threw in some bucks... Sigh. What she didn't count on was that I'm even more stubborn than her. After we got past that little rut (took us probably 10 minutes just to get forwards movement... plenty of up, down and sideways movement though!) she was flawless.
> 
> Beautiful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure what her mane is up to in that last one! :lol:
> 
> Today: 5 kms/3.1 miles (not counting vertical ascension)
> Total: 16.3 kms/10.2 miles


 Your area looks like a winter wonderland... Loving the ponies out in the snow...


----------



## evilamc

Got my last ride in before my cruise/wedding today  Was short but went well until he saw fake white reindeer in someones yard.....THEM DEER JUST ARENT NATURAL!!!!! Side stepping and just acting a fool lol, got him semi close to him and said that was good enough for today. Then went in the woods some but it was so icy we didn't get to far 










Got in 3.25 miles...better then nothing! 9.37 for the year.

And off topic, my insulated box for my water tank is working so well! I'm so happy about that! Monday I wrapped Jax's water bucket in a layer of insulation, then wrapped a medium weight blanket around that and taped it all up...that waters not freezing now either  So yay for pony having non frozen water with out using electricity!


----------



## Roadyy

Mine have unfrozen water without electricity too..yippeee.:hide:


----------



## evilamc

Pfft you don't count it's not in the teens there!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today the sun finally came out and its about a heatwave (temp all the way up to 26!) and only a moderate breeze (versus a gale force wind). I had been wanting to get back on Dream and figured today was the day! [For those not familiar, Dream is my mare who has been battling Lyme issues since last summer. She was treated with antibiotics twice, then turned out for a few months.]

Unfortunately, the footing was horrendous. I expected the ice on parts of the trail, but I didn't expect the top inch of the not-icy ground to have thawed in the sun just enough to become slick as snot. We went about a mile and I decided that despite Dream's enthusiasm, it wasn't worth it. Good she was forward and enthused and seemed sound, but we didn't really work enough to know for sure. Ugh. 




















2015 mileage
...
01/11/15 jemma 8.82 miles 899 ft climb 3.5 mph 19.32 total miles
01/15/15 dream 2.10 miles 155 ft climb 3.3 mph *21.42 total miles*


----------



## Eagle Child

Yes, I was at the barn tonight and the approach to Journey's and her buddys' field was ice and the arena was a skating rink. Could have lunged her in the round pen, I suppose, but we just hung out and I gave her more massage. Sure wish someone would do my neck like I do hers. :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Yay for warmer weather PH! I'm glad you got Dream out and for what little bit you did she felt good. 

I snuck in one last ride today  Didn't plan on trailering out but I decided to squeeze it in and I'm glad I did! We just trailered to the park 2 miles away (didn't have time to get any farther!). He loaded up SO well, I was so proud, he hasn't loaded in a few weeks and he walked on so nice and calmly! This was after the BO dog got out and was chasing him around too! He was so not happy about that, he came very close to kicking him  Got to the park and let him have a little grass, then tacked up!

We worked on mounting some, I'm teaching him now to come to me at the block and to position himself for me to get on. Its going so well! Nothing else I've tried has worked this well. I just use my dressage whip and lightly tap which body part he needs to move to come up to me. If he goes too far, I relax and we just start over, no stress involved. I was about to get on but then another trailer pulled up with two other horses so he got distracted so I decided to start over. Took me a minute to get his attention fully back on me but once I did he stood still for mounting and off we went!

Got in 2.6 miles, 11.97 for the year. Had to cut out the other loop I usually do because it was going to be dark soon  But at least I got in a great ride before leaving!!

He loaded back in just as well as before, so when we got home I made him a special treat  Carrot mix bran mash! Bought a few mixes for him for Christmas for special treats and since I'm leaving him for almost a week and a half and he did so well tonight I felt he deserved it  Of course I made him split it with my BO's horse, he didn't have to do anything for it so now he loves me lol!


----------



## phantomhorse13

evil, so glad to hear the loading stuff seems to be a non-issue now. and any saddle time is better than none, right?

have a BLAST on your trip and i can't wait for all the pictures!! and congrats a bit early.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Good luck on the wedding and have a fun trip.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks guys  I will enjoy my week of warm weather!!!!!! Leave for Tampa Saturday night right after work then get on the boat Sunday! Hope everyone gets in some great rides while I'm gone, I think its actually supposed to warm up a little next week


----------



## AnitaAnne

Evil: wishing you a beautiful wedding, a fun reception, and a fabulous honeymoon!


----------



## QOS

I will have to go back and catch up. Been working on cakes for the wedding show this weekend.

Yesterday I went to the barn to see my horses - thank God they put in crushed concrete rocks and a drain pipe at the gate! I spoke with the barn manager and the ranch hands and left.

45 minutes later a pipe line on the property that they put in last summer blew up. :shock: Lee Ann (barn manager) said it sound like an explosion. Sunoco is next door to the ranch - they pretty quickly evac'ed the ranch but Lee Ann did move "the twins" the 2 and 3 year old Arab fillies, her two Arabs and the other Lee Ann's Tennessee Walker because they were right where it blew. Biscuit and Sarge's pasture is next to that one but on the opposite side.

I didn't find out till last night (the 14th) and the ranch was on kind of a lock down and no one was supposed to enter. I went out there Thursday around 2:00 and while there was a sheriff out there he didn't prevent me from going in. LOL I saw two water cannons spewing water and the pastures were flooding (like we needed more water!) I went down and took Biscuit out for a walk and then put him up.

LOL got up to the barn and Lee Ann said they didn't stop me because she had said one of the ranch hands drove a red car - LOL Edgar drove his truck today so when they saw my red car they let me in. Air quality is being taken every hour and they were still worried about it.

Lee Ann called me around 8:15 PM and said they were going to burn it off with a big flair and I could go move the horses. She lives 30 minutes away so she couldn't get there as fast as me. 

Hubby and I threw on coats and ran out to the barn. THANK GOD Biscuit will come to me now and let me halter him with no problems. We took them up and put them in the covered arena. 

Don't know if they are going to fire up the flare when she said how much the stallion was worth that was in his pasture - LOL think they are going to run it out to another area to burn off.

So Biscuit and Sarge are in the arena with alfalfa...it is always an adventure out at the barn!!


----------



## mammakatja

Holy cow QOS, that is nuts!!!! And very unsettling to read honestly. We have a gasoline pipeline run straight through our property. It's something that's always in the back of my mind. I try not to think about the what ifs. If we had an explosion here, my house would be gone. The pipeline is less than 50 feet from the backside of my house.  And we've just been approached that they want to lay another pipeline parallel to the first. I'm so not impressed. Anyway, I'm glad everyone is OK.


----------



## AnitaAnne

QOS, that is shockingly scary stuff!! Can't the horses be relocated to a different farm for a while? I would not want to keep my horse around something that dangerous.

There is a barn here (where Drambuie is BTW) that does overnight boarding for travelers or other temporary situations. 

Has the doc released you for riding yet??


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of Drambuie, he is for sale, lease, rent-to-own, whatever it takes to rehome him. 

He would be better suited to flatlands, and prefers ringwork to trails, although with some time, he should be a good trail horse too. 

Recent video, taken at the boarder barn:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-UY0Xus28s


----------



## QOS

They have assured Lee Ann that it won't blow up :twisted: The water is to keep the petroleum from catching on fire. Lee Ann said it was a vapor that was then freezing on the ground...yoo hoo! They are going to burn it off tonight we were told. When I was leaving the air quality guy was coming in. The owner of the barn went down to her beach house so Miss Jean and Mr. Gus are off the property. 

If they come back with any other issues the horses could be moved across the street out onto the hay pastures or I could take them to my cousin's house. LOL I am telling you - it is always something going on!

I am hoping to be released from the doctor to ride Wednesday - but that might be a moot point. I have to have surgery again and will be off for about 6 weeks. I really thought this year was going to be my year but maybe not. I'd appreciate some prayers - I go to the doctor for that Wednesday too. Yoo hoo...Wednesday will be spent in doctor's offices. :evil:


----------



## Roadyy

You know I always send up prayers when asked. Considered it done this time as well.


I'm not sure if I mentioned it here or not, but my MIL has been diagnosed with lung cancer. She has several spots in each lung and they have her going in today for a full body scan to see if it has spread anywhere else. We haven't told her the results have come back with a positive for cancer yet. We were going to do that last night, but I had a church board meeting til 9. If they don't tell her today at the scan then we will tell her this evening. She has an appointment with her doctor on Tuesday to go over the full results and treatment options according to the results.

Our son came in to town for this weekend and will be here til Wednesday when he flies back out.

I've not been riding this week for all the other chores ahead of it and will be taking Amber to test out a few other horses tomorrow since Doc is pretty much retired from competing til he drastically improves weight wise.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy crap Denise.. exploding pipes, aren't enough, the universe has to toss in more surgery too?! I am very glad the ponies are okay and I hope they stay that way. The idea of them burning that stuff off is very scary to me. I hope it goes how they expect it to.

Prayers for your quick, painless recovery after this next surgery - and that its the final one!! *hugs*


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise, I hope they get the pipe fixed and you don't have to move the horses.

I am sorry about having another surgery.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Denise, praying for you and the horses that all turns out well. :hug:


----------



## Oreos Girl

AA, I am riding at a place called 1099 on Sunday if you want to haul down. It is off Hwy 83 between Forysth and Monticello.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> AA, I am riding at a place called 1099 on Sunday if you want to haul down. It is off Hwy 83 between Forysth and Monticello.


Would love to, but it is my weekend to work. I really hate working weekends, especially when the weather is beautiful :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

OG< it looks like that area would be about 3hr from me, I am 90 miles west of Atlanta.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OG: it might be a bit farther, it used to take us about 4 hrs to get to Perry back when I showed Dressage. But, the barn I was at was about 45 min north of here too. A bit of a trip, anyway I look at it.


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is definitely over an hour north of Perry. It take me 30 minutes to get to Perry and an hour to get to 1099.


----------



## sjharris53

After 6 days of rain/overcast and gloomy weather, the sun came out today. I thought at first I would just do some ground work, but after that I couldn't resist, and ended up saddling Ombré for a short ride. I tried out the Endomondo app I learned about on this thread. So in 31 minutes, we traveled 1.56 miles, with average speed of 3.02mph, and fastest speed of 7.12 - that was when we turned around and headed back towards home, and Ombré thought he'd make haste! My route showed where I doubled back on the return until Ombré figured out that it was up to me to choose the speed, not him. :lol: The next five days are sunny and highs in the 50s! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Roman

60 degrees here! *happy dance*


----------



## Celeste

I got out and rode for a few minutes. I didn't do any trail miles, but I rode in the arena. I am trying out using a home-made running martingale that my son helped me make. The jury is still out as to how it will work with her, but I have high hopes.


----------



## clumsychelsea

I'm in shock! It's only -3*C today lol! We have some gross snow/sleet going on right now though, so still no rides even though the temps are lovely. Same again tomorrow, but sunday is supposed to be clear and warm, so there is hope!!


----------



## Fellpony

Lovely sunny day, clear blue winter sky but it was cold.. I tacked up Eva and rode round the paddocks on the farm for an hour and did 4 miles. She was very forward today its only my 3rd ride since my fall in Nov.. I let her have a trot to get it out of her system bless she has also had 2 months off. Felt great to be back in the saddle

1+4 = 5 miles


----------



## Adelaide08

Got in 5.3 miles in the past two rides, making my total now 22 miles. Also, got my fastest speed ever - 21.4 mph! Don't know if the GPS glitched or not, hoping not!  No pictures, I need to remember to try to take more when I ride.


----------



## Fellpony

Forgot to say I went to my local GB Endurance group tonight and will be joining up to do the pleasure and social rides this year so will get some photos of the wonderful scenery around Lincolnshire  I will be going on as many rides as I can attend  about every fornight..


----------



## mammakatja

Holy macaroni! FINALLY!!!!! I got my first ride of 2015 in today. We hauled out to a national park about 45 minutes from my house. Lots of woods, trails, creeks and fallen logs to climb over so the miles didn't involve so much distance as they did endurance, but I do believe I got about 8-10 miles in today. I just got a cheesy basic phone pic so I couldn't crop in and get details very well but I do have proof I was on a horse. LOVE my new helmet!!!!


----------



## waresbear

Well I got my first ride of 2015 in. Been riding everyday for 3 days now, both horses. Got the ice & snow plowed out my arena. It's been around -5 to just above freezing today, quite pleasant & refreshing.


----------



## QOS

Thanks for the prayers and thoughts. I will know more by the end of next week what the situation is. 

I went to the barn in the afternoon - horses still in the arena but Lee Ann moved them back to their pasture. She later decided to move them farther down and had trouble catching Biscuit. I had to run and pick up my grandson as I keep him every day after school. My horses went all the way to the back. Pipeline access people were there - firemen in full hazmat around the frozen area where the water was spewing making the pasture a lake. 

I came back with my grandson and after waiting they lit it without a bit of trouble. They are supposed to set up another flare and it will burn for a few days. What an adventure!!


----------



## any

16.01.2015 - 15km - Total: 15km


----------



## egrogan

I am so jealous of all of you! It's -2*F/-19*C here today, supposed to go to a high of about 10*F/-12*F. No riding today. We still have not yet ridden in 2015.

Isabel is wondering if her saddle is still in the tack room or if I just went ahead and sold all her stuff:


----------



## texasgal

Somewhat deflated here. Saddle issues.

I'm convinced that my mare was an idiot last week because of my new saddle. It's a flex tree and I didn't really like the way it fit her, and should have taken that as a hint.

Don't really like the way it looks on my gelding either, but I haven't ridden him in it yet. 

Aaaaaaaand, my new stirrups are apparently youth stirrups and don't even fit on my stirrup leathers.. *sigh*

But, today is supposed to be beautiful and I will ride. Probably with the old saddle.

I do have a friend with gaited horses that is going to try the saddle. It's just shaped different and doesn't sit right on my butt high guys..

*pout*


----------



## mammakatja

Any, I'm not sure if I already mentioned it before but I just LOVE your horse.


----------



## Roman

This isnt a trail ride but wanted to share my awesome lesson today. It was 40 degrees but felt awesome. I was supposed to ride Zan but she had a swollen leg so I rode Chance! 😆

Groomed and tacked - I'm pretty sure I'm allergic to dust - and lunged for a bit. At the arena we did turn arounds (pivots), counterarcing, and then we trotted circles. Then cantered.

Oh boy his canter is awesome!! Its not like Zan's or Scout's. The only problem was my legs were moving a bunch. 

And then we did the barrel pattern. Trotted a few times. Then we CANTERED it! :happydance: It wasn't too shabby for being the first time riding Chance, cantering the pattern, and getting back to barrels. 

👏
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Woohoo, yesterday I finally got a ride in for 2015! It was only in the arena and around the property, but a ride nonetheless. We first worked on groundwork for about 45 mins since she had been sitting for 2 weeks and then rode for a whopping 1.02 miles! Lol

I didn't have time to go out on trail but hopefully on Sunday I will. It was a gorgeous 75F.


----------



## Fellpony

Again clear blue skies and sunny but very cold today. I have been up the farm since 10 this morning due to two ponies getting out 

I had a back log of chores to do with the last couple of months just doing the basics because I was in pain.... Lunged Eva in walk and trot for 10 mins a side 20 mins in total.... Groomed her at rode for an hour so that another 4 miles ... Hopefully will go for a hack tomorrow with my friends..... I will get plenty of photos

Belle my 23 year old Highland doesn't like moving much so ... so her and me are in exercise boot camp I walk her inhand for 30 mins a day around my paddocks to get us both fitter.... her to tone up and lose some weight and me to lose weight and get fit enough for my pleasure rides  

We only have 6 days till the first pleasure ride eeekkks its between 8KM and 12 KM will decide on the day how fit we are and which distance to do.

I didn't get chance to have my first ride on Melody the Highland pony I was gifted as a Christmas present  Not ridden her since Nov last year due to my fall...But tomorrow will be putting in the time to make sure she gets ridden now I have caught up with most of the chores  I am dying to ride her again she is such a lovely well schooled pony.

No photos but will try to get some tomorrow even if it just pics in the paddocks of my little herd. And some ear shots :lol: 

Eva 5 +4 = 9 miles total
Melody 00 miles:-(
Belle 30 + 30 mins inhand ;-)

(Weight loss mine 2lbs or 1 kg) :shock::lol:


----------



## Fellpony

Eva the black Fell pony 13.2 hh and 15 years
Melody the steel grey Highland pony 14.1 hh and 7 years old
Belle the white Highland pony...14.2 hh and 23 years old semi retired


----------



## texasgal

Well, we got a little ride in this morning. Rode in new saddle on Badger. Still undecided about it, at least he didn't seem to react or be sore afterward, so that's good news.

1.65 miles for a total of 2.44 for the year.. woo hoo ... feeling very old here.

I think we are going back out after lunch..


----------



## liltuktuk

We got to ride today!!!

:happydance:

The weather was gorgeous to start....started getting cold and windy near the end. I think it was about 23F out with a real feel of 12F.

We did 7.85 miles and Amira felt awesome. We went out on the power lines which were nicely packed down by the snowmobiles and had awesome footing. We trotted and cantered, Amira felt like she could have done the same loop 3 times.  She was very forward. She had her power trot going on, haven't been able to do that in a while and it felt great.

I'm at 11.85 miles for the year so far.


----------



## Eagle Child

Fellpony, your ponies are beautiful!!

Just back from my barn. The footing is thawing, but treacherous, so no riding today and Journey had her ouchy eye she gets when she rolls in the mud a little too enthusiastically and gets dirt in it. Happens every winter. So...ground work, massage, flexing for carrot pieces, eye doctoring, hanging out in the 55 degree sunshine. Her eye was much better when I left. Some of us met for brunch at a new diner beforehand, too, which was fabulous! We all declared it our new place. 

The weekend isn't a loss, either. I still have tomorrow and MLK Day to RIDE. Hope the weather will cooperate. The sunshine was sure great today!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes fellpony your horses are beautiful.


----------



## Fellpony

Eagle Child said:


> Fellpony, your ponies are beautiful !!


 
Thank you


----------



## Fellpony

whisperbaby22 said:


> Yes fellpony your horses are beautiful.


 Thank you will introduce you to the rest of my herd another time ;-)


----------



## sjharris53

Took Ombré on the first ride of the year with the saddle club - about 10 riders came out, with quarter horses, Hanoverians, Arabians, and gaited. Ombré was very forward going at the beginning, so we worked on not sticking his nose in the horse's tail in front of him. I usually ride with my friend, and our two boys get along well, so being with a new bunch of horses was a good time to work on trail etiquette. We rode a lot of the way between two slower horses - and that was good for him. It was a lovely 2 hour ride with a picnic lunch break, and we covered 4.07 miles on mountain trails, at a nice unhurried pace. 55 degrees and glorious sunshine!


----------



## mammakatja

Looks like many of us are getting lucky this weekend. I actually got to sneak in another one between basketball games, lunch, kiddos coming over for sleepovers and getting my husband out the door for night shift. I rode with my daughter. We only covered about 4 miles but hey, beggars can't be choosers this time of year. 

















Total for 2015...14 miles


----------



## Celeste

Today was a beautiful day! It was in the upper 50’s and the sun was shining. This morning I got Sshabecka out and worked with her in the arena. She is making progress. Then this evening, DIL came over and we rode 3.4 miles. I rode Abby and she was an angel.

*Total: 3.9*


----------



## jazzy475

mammakatja said:


> Looks like many of us are getting lucky this weekend. I actually got to sneak in another one between basketball games, lunch, kiddos coming over for sleepovers and getting my husband out the door for night shift. I rode with my daughter. We only covered about 4 miles but hey, beggars can't be choosers this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 584178
> 
> 
> View attachment 584186
> 
> 
> Total for 2015...14 miles



So not fair we still have snow and ice every where,i so badly want to ride my horse.:wink: last time i was on my boy was nov 2014 uh i miss riding,seeing these pictures of you lucky people out riding, makes me want to ride.


----------



## paintedpastures

Well I'm not keeping track of how far or hours in saddle:-( unfortunately opportunity for riding in winter is sporadic dealing with the cold, snow & ice,short days & oh & work gets in the way:shock: My 2 mares are pretty good about taking them out when haven't been ridden in a while but my youngster Rosie as I said in a previous post here ...riding her isn't for faint of heart:lol::lol:. She is a handful when she hasn't had regular handling:-o It has been better weather lately so have been spending more time with her & it is showing. Today we went on our ride on property down some snowy trails & she was so much better,not the firecraker waiting to go off:lol: Happy with our ride,here she is just before taking her back in to untack


----------



## turnandburn1

I took my barrel horse on a trail ride to get his mind off of things for a while, and because it was a beautiful day! (60 degrees!) we went on beautiful trails but I only go a pic of one of them. We rode at least 3 miles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am enjoying seeing everyone's ride pictures! So wish I could post some too, but stuck working all weekend. We have near perfect weather right now too, 60's during the day, 30's at night. 

Come Monday, I am hitting the saddle!!


----------



## Fellpony

Was up the farm today from 10 am got loads done then our friend came over and we tacked up Eva and Melody and hacked on the hacking track it is approx. 1.8 KM (according to map my ride) all the way round so 8 times round it in walk and trot is the equivalent to 12 KM ride I might be doing on the 25th (might do 8 km if I feel she is struggling).

Well Eva and Mels did about 8 km today and she was hardly sweating... So will slowly increase the trotting over the week till Sunday. Then we swapped ponies and I rode Melody for the first time since I fell off Eva in Nov ...She hasn't been ridden for about 3 months and was a superstar today looking after her mum 

Walked Belle inhand she is loving the attention she is getting she walks with her ears pricked 

Eva 9 + 5= 14 miles 2015 
Melody 3 miles for 2015
Belle 1 1/2 hours walking inhand 

Some photos from the day to follow ... enjoy


----------



## texasgal

3.37 miles today for a 2015 total of 5.81 miles

View attachment 584449


View attachment 584457


It was a beautiful day in the neighborhood!


----------



## Fellpony

Some more photos of my ponies munching there hay at the farm.....

1st Belle, Eva & Lunan (13.3 hh 9 year old grey fell pony)

2nd Summer Storm (15.1 hh 6 year old welsh cob) and Shakira (14.1 hh 6 years welsh cob mare)

3rd Melody ( 14.1 Highland pony 7 years) And Faye ( 16 .1 hh 29 year old Irish Draught X)


----------



## Fellpony

Mr Darcy ( 12 hh 14 year old Welsh Mountain pony)

Sweep ( 9.2hh Shetland pony 25 years old)

My 3 geese ;-)


----------



## Fellpony

oopps here they are


----------



## paintedpastures

Getting Jealous of these pictures of rides with no or next to no Snow!!:-o:lol:


----------



## tinaev

I love this thread! The photos are all so wonderful and I love seeing everyone's horses and the great winter landscapes!

Sadly my mileage tracker on my phone isn't working. I am going to need to get a cheapo pedometer to just keep in my saddle bag because I really do want to keep track of mileage this year.

So far I have only been for two rides since Jan 1st. One yesterday and one the weekend before. We only have a 4.5 mile loop to ride on and it is just dirt and gravel roads. Nothing exciting. I live in hopes that I will one day be able to afford a truck and trailer. I estimate my miles so far at 6 because I haven't done the entire loop since the new year. 

I will have to remember to take a couple pictures on the next ride!


----------



## egrogan

Was all set to ride today. It was supposed to be be mid to high 40s, but the temps never rose that high and we had scary ice and rain, the roads were awful. About a mile from the barn, a car had flipped over, shutting the road down completely. I had to turn around and couldn't get to the barn. Still no rides for the year 😞
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I FINALLY got some good rides in this weekend it's been the first rides I've been able to get in this year. The weather finally got it's act together and this weekend it's been in the mid-high 60's and sunny. I rode my filly Warrior on Saturday for 6.78 miles then today (Sunday) I took Warrior out on her first big trail ride with other horses she had never met before and a new place. I trailered her to a park with some friends and at first she was scared but quickly settled. She did amazing! That ride was 7.38.

*14.16 miles total*

From Saturday








From today (Sunday)


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Kachina and I actually got off property and out for a real trail ride with a couple of other boarders. We rode 4.25 miles up to Pumpkin Rock. There were some steep up and down hills but aside from my saddle slipping (dopey me forgot the breastcollar), we had an excellent maiden voyage! So proud of my girl! We have to work on her brakes but she was a very forward and brave girl. I am thrilled!

We rode for only 15 mins on Sat and got .40 miles in. 

Total for 2015 = 5.67 miles...yeah boy, we're doing it!!


----------



## SoldOnGaited

A few more photos...


----------



## gunslinger

Finally a really nice weekend here in Dixie.....temps in the 50's and sunny.....the wind did blow a bit but still, good weather for a ride considering.

I rode the bumpity bumps....DW is still not able to ride so I rode her quarter horses......Mister Jack got 9.5 miles on Saturday and this was my third time on the trails with him.....Jack and I made some progress Saturday. GF and I rode up on a group of 16 horses.....Mister Jack didn't care for that to much at first...but finished great...I only had to fight with him for about a third of the way.....and the last 3 miles or so he was perfect.....still, he needs more wet saddle blankets.

I rode Sonny Boy on Sunday.....what can I say about Sonny Boy? He's really a nice horse......just slow....and bumpy....GF and I rode on TVA land that borders Chickamauga Lake....we would have put a few more miles on but a car stopped and started target practicing......so we cut it short at 5.5 miles....When we got back to the boat ramp, TWRA pull in and I suspect they were looking for the people shooting.

More news from TWRA....the commission passed a "high impact user fee (tax)". I haven't found the details yet, but horse back riding, mountain biking, and off road vehicles will be required to buy a yearly license to ride on TWRA WMA's. 

Next time it's Miss Lacy's turn......Thank god for gaited horses.....So, 15 miles this weekend...


----------



## phantomhorse13

So so jealous of everyone getting out to ride!!

Weather here continues to be horrible. We got more ice over the weekend.. so while the temps aren't too bad today (upper 20s with wind chills in the teens), the ground is a skating rink. I couldn't even take the dogs for a walk, so certainly not going to try it on a horse.

I did get some a bit of a horsey fix, as I helped at a couple unmounted endurance clinics. Still not as nice as being in the saddle, but better than nothing.


----------



## gunslinger

phantomhorse13 said:


> So so jealous of everyone getting out to ride!!
> 
> Weather here continues to be horrible. We got more ice over the weekend.. so while the temps aren't too bad today (upper 20s with wind chills in the teens), the ground is a skating rink. I couldn't even take the dogs for a walk, so certainly not going to try it on a horse.
> 
> I did get some a bit of a horsey fix, as I helped at a couple unmounted endurance clinics. Still not as nice as being in the saddle, but better than nothing.


That's the way.....if all you got to work with is lemons.....then make good lemon aid.....:lol:


----------



## Roman

I am so jealous of all the beautiful and big countryside you all have!


----------



## Roadyy

All I got was some arena work with Trusty then again with Little Man yesterday. DD got to test out another horse Saturday, but no chemistry at this time.


----------



## Fellpony

Roman said:


> I am so jealous of all the beautiful and big countryside you all have!


 I am green with envy to...I am going to emigrate to the USA lol 

I cannot wait to get out and about on my pleasure rides this year I will show you the stunning parts of Lincolnshire  and maybe further a field if I can persuade friends to give it a try


----------



## Fellpony

phantomhorse13 said:


> So so jealous of everyone getting out to ride!!
> 
> Weather here continues to be horrible. We got more ice over the weekend.. so while the temps aren't too bad today (upper 20s with wind chills in the teens), the ground is a skating rink. I couldn't even take the dogs for a walk, so certainly not going to try it on a horse.
> 
> I did get some a bit of a horsey fix, as I helped at a couple unmounted endurance clinics. Still not as nice as being in the saddle, but better than nothing.


 I am planning helping out at a few of the bigger rides this year just too get some experience


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fellpony said:


> I am green with envy to...I am going to emigrate to the USA lol
> 
> I cannot wait to get out and about on my pleasure rides this year I will show you the stunning parts of Lincolnshire  and maybe further a field if I can persuade friends to give it a try


If you move here, I want a pony ride!!!


----------



## texasgal

Just sharing a couple pics of my crazy girl from yesterday..

View attachment 585114


View attachment 585122


View attachment 585130


Ain't she precious??


----------



## AnitaAnne

she's beautiful Texas, just beautiful!


----------



## Fellpony

Today I hacked Eva round the farm for 5 miles it was bitterly cold my fingers were frozen even with gloves on. Then I took Belle for an inhand walk around my paddocks but today I remember to switch on 'map my ride' , set it to pony trekking and this was the outcome :wink:

Trekked 1.41 km on 19/01/2015 on 01/19/2015 | CYCLING Training Log Entry | MapMyRide

It wasn't the longest walk we have done but it was cold now I just have to remember to take it with me and switch it on,on my rides around the countryside near the farm 

I didnt ride Melody today as I ran out of time, plus got to concentrate on getting Eva fitter for our ride which is in 6 days eeekkks nervously excited 

My totals so far are

Eva 14+5= 19 miles
Melody 3 miles
Belle 1 hour 52 mins inhand pony trekking


----------



## clumsychelsea

So... Got out for a ride yesterday! It was good and bad.

The good? It was sunny (but -20*C) and there were four of us going out into the woods on horseback for a boil up. (Which is basically setting up a fire and having tea and hot chocolate and food!) Everything went well and the boil up was great! The horses were very content to sit around and relax while we ate. They are all fairly green horses so we were pleased with how they did. 

The bad is that on the way back I passed out twice against my horses neck and then again once I was on the ground. Had to be rushed to the hospital by ambulance. They told me something triggered my body to not get enough oxygen to my brain so I was on oxygen for a couple hours, had a few tests, and they let me go. I have to get heart testing done because they're worried that might be the cause, especially since my family is full of heart problems. I've never had anything like that happen to me before and it was very, very scary. I'm lucky that my mare stopped as soon as she felt me pass out because I would never have stayed on if she had, god forbid, taken off. I can't remember a lot of what happened but the people I was with were scared halfway to death. 

I had a wonderful time before that happened though! I'm disgusted that I can't get out today, since it's finally above 0 degrees outside! But it's a few days of resting for me now. Doc says I should be fine as long as I take it easy.





































Ride: 4 kms/2.4 Miles
Total: 20.3 kms/12.6 Miles


----------



## liltuktuk

^^^ Oh my goodness that's terrifying! I hope they figure out what the issue is and that its nothing serious.


----------



## phantomhorse13

texasgal said:


> Just sharing a couple pics of my crazy girl from yesterday..


Gorgeous!! Looks like my kinda horse (even if she is the "wrong" color :wink.




clumsychelsea said:


> .. on the way back I passed out twice against my horses neck and then again once I was on the ground.


:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Holy crap, that is beyond scary. Good pony for stopping and thank goodness you weren't out alone!! I can't imagine just going home and hoping that wouldn't happen again. Hope your heart testing happens asap and someone finds a reason for what happened.


----------



## sjharris53

CC, your pics are wonderful! Never heard of a "boil up," what fun! Sorry for your scare, and praying for a good report!


----------



## sjharris53

Temperature got up to 63 degrees today! I went on my third trail ride in four days - back to Garland Mountain. LOVE the Endomondo app! We went 8.31 miles in 2.32 hours, with elevations between 1013 and 1368 feet, with average speed of 3.26 mph, and fastest speed of 8.22. This app will be awesome to use to figure out how fast Ombré gaits - once he is consistently gaiting that is!

Don't know if I can trust the trust the 1674 calories Endomondo says I burned; that's usually more than what I eat in a day since I need to lose about 20 pounds! Woo hoo!

2105 Rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 = 13.94


----------



## Corazon Lock

Well, I finally got to ride today. Sort of. I rode my golden oldie, Knight, but he was doing 20 years going on 2! We went every which way...diagonal, sideways, backwards, hopping, bucking...he's terribly herd sour and hasn't been out for months. Anyway, I got off and walked him the rest of the way. 

Knight: 1.43 miles


----------



## turnandburn1

Went on another ride, but trailered up north a little! This time I rode a friends horse. Went about 5 miles!


----------



## egrogan

CC-so scary for you. How lucky that you were riding with other folks when it happened. And extra carrots for your mare tonight for taking care of you!

That picture of you and your friends around the fire with the horse in the background should be framed 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

Fellpony said:


> I am green with envy to...I am going to emigrate to the USA lol
> 
> I cannot wait to get out and about on my pleasure rides this year I will show you the stunning parts of Lincolnshire  and maybe further a field if I can persuade friends to give it a try


I love your countryside as well. So green! :mrgreen: What country are you in?


----------



## Roman

*Third Ride*

Went on my third ride today and it was great! My goal was to get in at least two miles and did I make that goal!  I kind of planned ahead on where I would go, I'd loop around the main area of the woods twice and then go around my grandpa's area. I wish I could screenshot on my phone then you can see my trail from the map's point of view. :/

But we had a pretty good ride...and eventful I must say! He cantered for a little bit and that's probably when we got up to 11mph, according to my phone. :shock: And my uncle was in the woods cutting some wood and Roman was really okay with the sound. We got close, to where there was a creek between us and Roman voluntarily took several steps TOWARDS my uncle.  Awesome! 

And the creek was frozen so I walked him across the first time and he was good coming back across. Then went around my grandpa's woods and back to the creek crossing. I got a little tough and rough with him when he balked about going across. He had crossed it twice already and I wasn't going to get off this time. But it only took a minute or two before he crossed. And when he comes back across he literally runs right in and its like "Stop, before you end up doing the splits!" :rofl:

So it was my plan to go back onto the old railroad part and cross the creek in a different area. As we headed up the hill, Roman spooked. I'm not sure at what, maybe the dog barking way back at home? Anyways, totally caught me off guard and I lose my right stirrup. My right foot is half hanging over the saddle and my arms are wrapped around his neck holding on for dear life, so I pretty much hanging sideways! And he had turned around and was walking DOWNHILL but I was able to grab a rein and turn him to stop. :shock: Boy was I a bit shakin' up. I decided to head home at that point and walked for a bit. :lol: Very close call. 

We rode for an hour and put in 2.44mi! :happydance::clap:

Total Time: 2hr 41min 39sec
Total Miles: 5.64 miles







Tired and sweaty when we got back.


----------



## sjharris53

Roman said:


> My right foot is half hanging over the saddle and my arms are wrapped around his neck holding on for dear life, so I pretty much hanging sideways! And he had turned around and was walking DOWNHILL but I was able to grab a rein and turn him to stop. :shock: Boy was I a bit shakin' up. I decided to head home at that point and walked for a bit. :lol: Very close call.


So glad it was just a close call... one of our riders today was back in the saddle for the first time since early October when she had a bad fall and broke seven ribs. Sounds like Roman settled down quickly though, thank goodness!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nice rides everyone! 

Chelsea & Roman, scary stuff on those rides! So glad to hear everyone is ok, but Chelsea, please make sure to get a complete checkup. 

I love the "boil up", that would be quite fun! 

Finally got a little ride in, but only some arena work. I was so tired, I'm surprised I didn't fall asleep in the saddle too! I did take an hour nap in the car after riding, I just didn't think I could make it up to the boarder barn without a little sleep. (I've been up since 4pm yesterday) 

Unfortunately, I got to the boarder barn too late to watch Carolyn ride my horse Drambuie :-( Oh well, maybe next time. Just refilled his food can and went back home.


----------



## QOS

CC and Roman - OMG so sorry!!! and how scary. 

CC I will be praying for you - I hope they find out what was wrong and get you right as rain again quickly. Your horse is an angel.

I didn't get to the barn Saturday or Sunday after they moved Biscuit and Sarge all the way to the back because of the flares...they put up another one so there were two burning out there. Hubby went Saturday to check on my boys while I was working on cakes for the bridal show. He said they were standing in the middle of the pasture looking a little lost :? Poor guys! 

I went out there today and had to go muddin' to get around the big batch of crushed cement. LOL just glad I didn't get stuck. Got out to the back corner pasture and yeah...my boys are still looking a little lost and confused as to why they are not in their regular pasture. I had to skid through mud to get to them and then back through a huge mud hole slinging mud EVERYWHERE to get back to the barn.

I asked Lee Ann barn manager if they could possibly be moved up closer so I could get to them so they are going to do some rearranging so my boys hopefully won't look so confused when I go out there tomorrow. 

They were setting up the flare again - it was out when I arrived today but evidently the "fix" wasn't fixed so that is why I wanted my boys up closer...don't know how long it will be before they can go back in their own pasture. Hopefully, I will get the ok to ride this weekend...even if it is just for a short while!! 

Love seeing everyone's pictures and the horses are gorgeous!


----------



## clumsychelsea

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts! I've had a blood work up and two EKG's done so far. No results in for the blood work yet but I wasn't told anything regarding the EKG which I'm hoping means good news. Doctor wants me to get an echocaridogram done this week as well and I think the plan is to go forwards from that and the blood tests. A lot of prodding and poking. 

I feel almost back to normal today but a little paranoid that it's going to happen again. Not knowing what caused it is the scariest thing of all. 

Love seeing everybody's pictures and reading about your rides!! 

Also, QOS, funny you say that since my mares name is actually Angel. :lol: But yes I'm very, very glad that she stopped on her own.


----------



## SoldOnGaited

My goodness Chelsea, that is a terrifying situation! I hope all goes well for you and whatever caused it is minor and treatable. I would have been so scared if I saw a that happen to a friend. :shock:

I got off work early and headed to the barn to just hop on my girl for a quick walk around the arena and decided to try walking her out of the property gate. I don't think she's ever opened a gate before as it took us a few passes, but we got it! Then I figured wth, let's see how she's does walking away...well that was fine with her so I kept going lol. We ended up going out on our first solo ride. :-o We walked the neighborhood trails this time. Tons of stimuli for Kachina with all the loud cars, trucks, motorcycles, other horses and riders and yapping dogs charging the fences. She was very looky and called out here and there but didn't once spook. :clap: And now she gets 4 days off since I likely won't get out til the weekend. :?

I forgot to turn on my gps and didn't get photos but it was at least a 2.25 mile ride. Gorgeous day for a nice ride. 

5.67 + 2.25 = 7.92 miles so far


----------



## Fellpony

Roman said:


> I love your countryside as well. So green! :mrgreen: What country are you in?



I am in the UK, in Lincolnshire ( a very arable part of the country) so no riding on the fields till harvest time when we get all the stubble fields to play in


----------



## Fellpony

clumsychelsea said:


> So... Got out for a ride yesterday! It was good and bad.
> 
> The good? It was sunny (but -20*C) and there were four of us going out into the woods on horseback for a boil up. (Which is basically setting up a fire and having tea and hot chocolate and food!) Everything went well and the boil up was great! The horses were very content to sit around and relax while we ate. They are all fairly green horses so we were pleased with how they did.
> 
> The bad is that on the way back I passed out twice against my horses neck and then again once I was on the ground. Had to be rushed to the hospital by ambulance. They told me something triggered my body to not get enough oxygen to my brain so I was on oxygen for a couple hours, had a few tests, and they let me go. I have to get heart testing done because they're worried that might be the cause, especially since my family is full of heart problems. I've never had anything like that happen to me before and it was very, very scary. I'm lucky that my mare stopped as soon as she felt me pass out because I would never have stayed on if she had, god forbid, taken off. I can't remember a lot of what happened but the people I was with were scared halfway to death.
> 
> I had a wonderful time before that happened though! I'm disgusted that I can't get out today, since it's finally above 0 degrees outside! But it's a few days of resting for me now. Doc says I should be fine as long as I take it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride: 4 kms/2.4 Miles
> Total: 20.3 kms/12.6 Miles


 
Hope you are ok ?? must have been very scary and what a super horse to stay put 

Love your pics and your boil up


----------



## Fellpony

clumsychelsea said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts! I've had a blood work up and two EKG's done so far. No results in for the blood work yet but I wasn't told anything regarding the EKG which I'm hoping means good news. Doctor wants me to get an echocaridogram done this week as well and I think the plan is to go forwards from that and the blood tests. A lot of prodding and poking.
> 
> I feel almost back to normal today but a little paranoid that it's going to happen again. Not knowing what caused it is the scariest thing of all.
> 
> Love seeing everybody's pictures and reading about your rides!!
> 
> Also, QOS, funny you say that since my mares name is actually Angel. :lol: But yes I'm very, very glad that she stopped on her own.


 Its scary isn't it ( I have fits so know what its like  ) Maybe don't ride oout on your own for awhile till they come up with whatever caused it ??

That might put you at ease a little


----------



## greentree

I just got a little caught up!!

Cc, I sure hope you check out OK, and maybe you just had a blood vessel pinched, or something! Looks like such a fun ride.

Roman, I am so glad you recovered! 

I have just not had the gumption to post, even though I lurked a little. Since Thursday, I had my big Paint, Billy Joe, in hospice care. He was down in his stall, comatose, when I got to the barn. 

It was snowing heavily, so I figured calling the vet would be futile. When my TB did this, my vet said let him pass on his own, and he did. Billy Joe hung on, and I wound up keeping him sedated until he died. (The vet was now on his way out of town on vacation.....) What a great horse. GREAT. 

Saturday and Sunday, I took Spirit for rides on my trails. The woods in winter, with a little snow in the shadows, are so pretty. Sunday I even did a little arena work. 

Yesterday, after getting my truck and trailer unstuck with the tractor, I had Spirit all loaded up, and DH wanted to go with me to Mammoth Cave. so I unloaded Spirit, curried about 70% of the mud off of Chance and Sissy, and we went up, rode about 6 miles, and had a wonderful ride! I had been a bit anxious about putting DH on Sissy, since I cannot remember the last time I rode her......but she was awesome!! We met 3 couple hiking with dogs.....they ALL hid behind trees as we came up WHY??? The horses thought they were trying to get them. Sissy turned around to check if Chance was OK, Chance was going by, but sideways, so both eyes stayed on the leashed panthers, so she came on, and that was it. 

We cross a small creek about 1.5 miles in, and on the way back, DH was taking pictures, and dropped his phone in the creek. Yay. Hopefully it is revivable. We put it in rice overnight. 

I am going to ride today, as it is beautiful. Good riding, everyone!


----------



## Roman

Thanks everyone! 

Chelsea, I hope it turns out to be nothing too serious!

Greentree, I'm so sorry you had to put your horse horse. :sad:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Greentree, sorry to hear about your horse!


----------



## Roadyy

CC and Roman I'm glad you a safe and hope they find a simple and easy fix for you CC.

Denise, sorry you are still out of the saddle and hope they get the burning finished quickly so the boys can get back to their normal place.

Greentree, sorry to hear about Billy. Hopefully he didn't suffer too long. Glad you and DH got a good ride in without much issue with the hidden monsters.


----------



## sjharris53

Greentree, so very sorry about your Paint.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Greentree: Very sorry to hear about your horse...  Can't be an easy thing to go through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I did get to ride Sunday. I used my GoPro camera for the first time. I shot over an hour of footage so I am in the process of editing it down to the fun parts. My GPS was battery dead and my friend paused hers and forgot to restart it so we don't have a distance. We were both disappointed. We guessed about 4 miles. I took Freddy with me this time so you will see black streaks as she is running from back to front when she stopped to smell something.

I am just glad I got my riding in.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greetree: So sorry to hear Billy Joe went over the rainbow bridge. It is so hard to lose such a wonderful horse. When you can, it would be nice to hear Billy Joe's story again. 

I sure hope the phone survives and we get to see some pictures!

OG: can't wait to see the video! I have a GoPro also, but haven't quite figured out how to use it. 

Going out to ride!!


----------



## Roman

Oreos Girl, I'd love to see it too! Wish I had a GoPro, I could have caught my near fall! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony

Green tree so sorry to here about your horse ...RIP Billy Joe 

OG I would also love to see your video is go pro a head cam just I am going too try get one with my birthday money 

I rode today on Eva with Heather on my Melody and Jess on Lunan we did the paddocks on the farm and jess did some jumping went a little further today and more of it in trot to prepare for our ride on Sunday. Eva wasn't even sweating hardly only round her girth strap area. I know she is fit enough to do the longer of the two distances so will aim for the 14 km unless something happens along the way. Had a blast today with Heather and Jes I mostly ride on my on my own round the farm if I hack I hack solo or with friends but my partner always knows where I am going in case anything happens along the way.

Eva 19 +6.21+= 25.21 Miles
Melody 3 miles
Belle 1. 52 hours


----------



## AnitaAnne

Went on my usual home route of 3 miles. Poor chivas was suffering in the 65 degree weather. I told him to take off his fur coat, and he tried, but it ain't ready to come off yet! 

Did mostly walk with some canter sets, finally got some good gaiting at the end. 

Groomed Sassy and Dreamer. Going to try riding Sassy this weekend if my knee will hold out. I think I have been bracing it when i ride, tried to stop but it is hard.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Oreo was all sweaty but he is shedding some already.


----------



## greentree

AA, are you sure you want to hear the story? You know it will be long......

You ALL are so kind, thank you.

Mary and I got a nice ride in today... I rode Spirit, and she rode Chance. We did about 3 miles on the road, then went up through the woods. Chance is turning into quite the trail horse. Never thought I would see that happen, lol! 

I am shopping for hay. I found 3X3X8 bales of alfalfa/ orchard grass mix that weigh 900 lbs. I may be able to cut out the concentrate with this hay....it works out to 4.50 bale, if they weighed 40 lbs. I think I would still need some not so high quality hay to keep some of the easier keepers pacified in the standing stall all night.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, are you sure you want to hear the story? You know it will be long......
> 
> .


I'm sure


----------



## QOS

Greentree-so very sorry about your horse, Billy Joe I would like to hear about it too. They become such a part of our lives - letting one go must have been so very hard.

I would so love to do a boil up!!! OMG that just sounds fun. We stop and have lunch but have never got off and made a fire in the snow - hahahahe don't normally have snow. Last year we had a dang ice storm though - that bit!!

My boys were up in the large arena today grazing when I arrived. Hubby and I had been in Houston where he had to have some medical tests. Didn't get to stay long - Biscuit was sweating under his mane - he has a nice but not too heavy of a coat but heavy enough he was sweating! 

We gave them flakes of alfalfa and had to head home. It is our oldest kid's birthday - he was 31 years old this morning. Good Lord where did the time go? 

Tomorrow I go to the doctor and the leg wound is still not closed so I am not expecting anything other than - so sorry Charlie - still not riding for you!


----------



## greentree

OK, let's see...

Silky's Billy Joe was born a few weeks after my son, and named after him by my FIL. When he was a yearling, we loaded him in the big trailer, and took him to the Brenham Paint Horse show. He was not hard to load at the barn.....we did our halter class, and went to put him back in the trailer. Not going. We pushed, pulled, put a rope behind him, cowboys came up to show us how, and left, still Billy Joe was not in the trailer. So, standing there, I studied him, and asked DH if he looked scared. No, he looks bored. So I asked DH to lift up the mat and check the floor. Sure enough...two rotted boards. The other side looked solid and he walked right in.

The next year, I broke him to ride. Didn't ride him much, just a few times, as he lived at the farm, 70 miles away. My FIL was diagnosed with cancer, so when we went to visit, we did not spend a lot of time with the horses. My brother moved in to a house with acreage, and asked if I wanted to bring a horse down....duh, of course! So, Billy Joe went to live in Northampton..LoL. 

It was early summer, and I had been taking riding lessons at a Hunter jumper barn, when my brothers roommate called to say Billy Joe was stuck in the fence. The farm had board fences with barbed wire run on the inside, and he had his hind leg in the wire, and had moved it up and down enough to chew the inside of his hock up badly. It was a lot of work keeping it wrapped, and after a few weeks, I moved him to the H/J barn to keep him still, and cool. 

The wound healed, but he was still not walking, so we took him back to Brenham so the hot vet there could look at him. Dr. smith wanted him kept in the stall, only out long enough to clean.( my MIL had barn help) so Herman walked the 3-legged. Billy Joe Out to the paddock every morning, and took such wonderful care of him. 
We talked about putting him down, but my FIL's cancer was terminal, and my MIL could not bear to tell him if we did that, so we didn't. 

FIL passed away, in January, and in May, Dr. smith called.....he had some vet students from A&M out, studying calcifying injuries, and he wanted to x-Ray Billy Joe, no charge, for the study. Herman had turned him out that morning, and he ran....RAN. Sound. On four legs, after a year of walking on 3. Dr. smith did not believe MIL and they came out anyway, and left, saying there was nothing to see there.

My brother bought the house across the road from where Billy Joe was injured, and I moved him back down where. I could work with him. 

To be continued......


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can't wait to hear the rest of Billy Joe's story, I am on the edge of my seat...


----------



## greentree

Picture of a Polaroid of Billy Joe, age 2-3, one of the first times he was ridden.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Finally got the video edited and uploaded. I cut out the level boring parts.

011815 video - YouTube


----------



## egrogan

Good news, I got to ride today!









Bad news- this is what basically all the ground around the barn looks like:









So we're pretty much arena bound for the near future. Can't complain too much though, it felt glorious to be back in the saddle after three weeks!


----------



## Fellpony

Rode again today. It was cold Eva is enjoying her work and getting easier to catch now she is back in regular work a friend weigh taped her at approx. 50 kgs over weight so going to be cutting back her food till she starts to lose weight through work (I want to lose 50 kgs too so we can work on this together). I am hope to learn Belle to pony off of Eva so she also loses weight with regular work too( belle is 100kgs over weight). Melody of all my ponies is actually losing weight so looking good









Eva 25.21 + 6.21= 31.42 miles
Melody 3 miles( will start working Melody once I have done my ride







)
Belle 2.30 hours


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out of work today before the snow started, so hurried home and out to the barn. Got Dream all tacked up.. and the snow started! Since we weren't supposed to get too much, I figured what the heck and went out anyway. Took the camera I got for christmas out for the first time.



















There was just enough snow to make the footing slippery (of course :evil. I never thought I would be wishing for snow..

2015 mileage
...
01/15 dream 2.10 miles 155 ft climb 3.3 mph 21.42 total miles
01/21 dream 5.31 miles 476 ft climb 4.0 mph *26.73 total miles*


----------



## Eagle Child

So sorry for your loss, Greentree, and looking forward to hearing the rest of his story. 

Well, the eye issue with my Journey turned into a real scare. The barn manager thought it might be the beginnings of uveitis, since she has had this every year for the five years I've had her. We've always just chalked it up to mud, etc., but we recently had an Appaloosa at the barn diagnosed with it and to be safe, I had the vet out. Long wait from Saturday when the barn mgr. had this concern and Monday evening when the vet finally made it out. I treated it with Vetrycin eye wash and warm compresses like I always do. Anyhow, my dear vet said it's just a mild ulcer (scratch) on her cornea and treatable with antibiotic eye ointment. whew! Halleluia! I'm so relieved! Finally got a good night's sleep Monday night. Now treating her every evening after work. It looks SOOOOO much better! No tearing and I can't even see the scratch this evening, and she was acting like herself! 

My sister had a horse that had an eye injury early in her life and then her eye would get a bit infected every once in a while. We figure that maybe something like this happened to Journey before she was mine. She does have a couple of battle scars from old mystery injuries elsewhere on her body, so you never know??? Horses---they give us more gray hairs. :?

The ranch continues to be a mud pit, but I am gonna play with her in the arena on Saturday if it doesn't snow! Is it spring yet??? 

Glad for everyone who is getting out to ride. 

Don't like to hear of the scary stuff that happened to Chelsea or the flares at Denise's barn :shock::shock:, but I love the idea of a boil up!


----------



## greentree

Billy Joe, con't.....

Now, if foundation Quarter horses can be royal, Billy Joe is royally bred. He has a couple of crosses to Three Bars, but the fourth and fifth generation are solid foundation. His sire, Silky McTavish, was a five time National Champion, in halter , reining , cutting, and western pleasure. He was 15.1 hands. His dam was about 15 hands. We had a regular 2 horse trailer to take Billy Joe from my brother's house to the pasture behind our house. He walked right in, but he had to tilt his head to fit above the manger, and DH kept telling me to pull him forward so he could close the door.....he managed to get the door latched, but The poor horse's back was arched, and we prayed the whole 2 miles that the welds held! The horse had grown to about 16.2 between his 4 th and 6 th year!! Cue the search for a TB sized trailer.

I found a new H/J stable, owned by a Dutch blooded New Yorker, and started hauling Billy Joe over there for lessons. John loved the horse, and he was really jumping nicely, as long as those tree digger trucks were not coming around the curve in the road that went right by the end of the ring. I joined the little H/J association, and started showing. Funny.....when I showed in high school we always said it was NOT fair to combine our classes with ADULTS, as they had ALL DAY to ride while we were in school! Now we said it was not fair because we had FAMILiES to care for, so we couldn't go out EVERY day and ride like the kids could! Any way, there were 4 or 5 of us consistently showing in that section, and Billy Joe took Reserve Champion for the season. 

I kept schooling him in my field. He was not the easiest horse to ride, with his huge trot, and neck so long it was like driving the bus from the back seat! When his 1/2 Arabian sister, Molly, came to live with us, I started her, and got involved in distance riding. Billy Joe got a bit of time off. OK, a lot of time off. He taught a few girls to ride. 
Molly and Baba both had babies, (Chance and Alaska), and I brought their 1/2 sister Summer Spice home. A year later, Molly ran Summer into a gate, and Summer never recovered. I was devastated. Summer had something special, a quality of calmness and softness like I had never seen. 

I had been taking Summer up to Windy Knoll Farm for dressage lessons, and when I had to put her down, I called Fran to cancel my lesson. Then in a second thought, I told her I was bringing Billy Joe, my big Paint. That was the first week of July, 2002. I had taken lessons from Fran off and on since 1982.

So Billy Joe got out of the trailer at Fran's, and her miniature donkey, Armando, spotted him across the property. Love at first site for Little Armando. Pure torture for poor Billy Joe! The first raspy inhale that donkey made sent the big horse trembling. He really would try to head for the hills....but this is SE Texas.....NO hills. 

We had 2 lessons, and Fran said he was doing so well, would I want to show him at her show....I said , ummmm, sure? When was it? 2 weeks, she said. TWO WEEKS?? I had never ridden a dressage test, much less shown at a dressage SHOW!! What was. I going to WEAR??? The first question of all women. She said no coats, as it is the end of JUly, no chance of a cold front in Texas, so a white polo type shirt and breeches. But I had more problems! because this was a recognized show! and I had to get the horse registered with USEF, USDF, HDS, and my memberships up to date, and still, I had nothing to WEAR!!

TO be cont'd.....


----------



## QOS

Greentree - waiting to hear more.

I did go to the wound doctor today and WOO the Freaking HOOOOOO!!! I am cleared to ride short rides. He said to remember is it like a frozen over lake - very thin ice at this time and to make sure it is padded and maybe a 4 mile ride. Hoping to go this weekend.

I did go to the barn today and FINALLY tried the Steele saddle trial on Biscuit. LeAnn and I thought it was still a little too tight in the withers. We put her Sharon Saare saddle on Biscuit and it seemed to have fit much better. We were shocked that her Arab mare's girth fit Biscuit - he is such a woofer right now but Legato's saddle/girth fit him. She is a dainty looking mare but much more stout than she appears!

They put another flare up and lit it while I was there - it was a clear pale blue flame that we could barely see. My horses pasture in under quiet a bit of their run off water in the back side. LeAnn sent off quiet a few samples of water to be tested. Still don't have a time line that they will have this under control and back to "normal". Biscuit and Sarge seem happy enough in the arena - it is a grass arena so they have plenty to graze on and can come into the covered arena to get out of the weather if necessary.


----------



## mammakatja

Snuck in another ride today before the weather went all to pot this evening. We hauled about 45 minutes north to Platter Flats, OK. I let my two daughters play hookie from school. It's report card week and when they do well, I try to let them sneak out with me for a ride once a 6 weeks or so. It was a perfect day. 

My 10 year old is in the pink tack. My 12 year old is in the purple and blue.

















They were doing this secret handshake thing they do when they are enjoying the moment. :lol:


----------



## egrogan

^^Wow, can't think of many little girls that don't dream of having a mom like you!


----------



## mammakatja

These are two pics I just took after dropping the kids off at the school. How can we go from my last post to this in less than 24 hours? That's slushy rain too. Rewind please!!!!!!!


----------



## mammakatja

Awwww that's sweet of you to say Egrogan. I'm having a hard time growing up I guess. Or maybe I just enjoy getting older. I would have killed for their childhood because my family was never into horses including my siblings.


----------



## Celeste

mammakatja said:


> I let my two daughters play hookie from school.


You are the coolest mom ever!! 

Your kids will always love you!


----------



## clumsychelsea

mammakatja said:


> Snuck in another ride today before the weather went all to pot this evening. We hauled about 45 minutes north to Platter Flats, OK. I let my two daughters play hookie from school. It's report card week and when they do well, I try to let them sneak out with me for a ride once a 6 weeks or so. It was a perfect day.
> 
> My 10 year old is in the pink tack. My 12 year old is in the purple and blue.
> View attachment 586609
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 586617
> 
> 
> They were doing this secret handshake thing they do when they are enjoying the moment. :lol:
> View attachment 586625


It's things like this that make a childhood memorable.  Love it.


----------



## QOS

what a mom!!!!! They will treasure those memories!


----------



## sjharris53

Weather forecast for tomorrow is rainy and cold, with back to normal winter temps returning for the next week or so. Got home from a day of errands, and only unloaded the cold/frozen groceries, and tacked up Ombré. I took him up the road for about 1/4 of a mile, and a school bus went by; he didn't even flinch. I worked him uphill for the most part, and barefoot on some rocky trails, and he did just fine. After stopping to talk with the neighbor's three grandsons for a bit, we were back home in about 45 minutes. 
















2105 Rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 = 16.30


----------



## paintedpastures

yes it was +8 C today perfect to go for a ride Took out Rosie again & must say she is getting better with each ride,I even trusted her not to get too excited to go for canter through the snow She was all & all pretty good girl Think good for her, as she only just started going out on trails,most of her riding has been spent in a ring schooling.The going out away from yard & her friends is a good step for her:wink: She is a horse that likes having a job to keep her busy mind engaged,she is thriving on this more attention/rides we have been getting in.:thumbsup: Hoping we continue with weather:wink:

She worked up a bit of sweat on our ride then had a good roll in snow after,so hence a tad wet in the picture:lol:


----------



## Roman

Wowzers, it must be "Fall" week for me! :lol:

I decided to do some riding in my arena - if it can be called that XD - but still tracked my miles. Anyways, mainly stuck to an end of the arena and walk and trotted circles. Switched it up a bit by riding to the other end and doing more circles, then coming back, etc. Put in some figure eights too!

Then I led my little sister around for a few minutes and after that, convinced my youngest brother to hop into the saddle. Getting on the rail didn't work out so he got on from the ground. It was a bit of a struggle :lol:. Now he is a little shy when it comes to riding and he doesn't know how to ride, just only short walks every rare moment. After finally getting one foot in the stirrup he tried swinging his leg over. It was hard, probably because the stirrups are suited to me and I have longer legs, and he's shorter than me. But finally got on and led him around for a bit. 

After that I got back on and did some more circles. We were trotting along and Roman trips. And he goes DOWN. Down to the ground and lays. Man, it's already escaping my mind what happened. I think he may have landed on my leg but sat up and I got free. I let him lay there for a few seconds to catch his breath and he got up on his own.

Ended it there.  Walked him towards the barn while checking to make sure he wasn't limping or anything. All good for both of us :thumbsup: except we were both a little shaken up. 

I did track my miles for this one too.

1.58 miles - 45 minutes

Total Miles: 7.22
Total Time: 3hr 32min 18sec


----------



## Houston

I promised myself I'd keep up with this thread and I'm already late to the party!

Since I've moved to my new barn late summer of last year I've been able to get back on the trail and have met some wonderful people who I often go out riding and camping with. This year I plan on sharing many mile with Dory. We are getting more and more into endurance as time goes on (two LD rides so far) and are loving it. This year I'd like to attempt our first 50 miler... But I don't know when that will be! Our next 25LD is Valentines Day- can't wait!

This January has been a bit gross- cold and rainy making the trails very sloppy- so I've not gotten in as many miles as I'd hope. There was to be a ride on New Years day, but the rain caused a cancelation and I was so bummed! Was looking forward to it!

Mileage so far for 2015 is *51.97 miles*. I will set my goal for 600 and really expect (or hope) to exceed that.

Here is a simple trail shot on our "track". It's nearly a perfect 1 mile continuous loop and makes for some easy conditioning. Unfortunately it's often inhabited by various large birds (vultures, ravens, blue heron) that like to pop out of no where and give my horse (and me sometimes) a heart attack. There have been times I've been more nervous about the birds than Dory (can you tell I'm not a fan of birds?)










And camping out with a buddy and her gorgeous Arab gelding (still impressed Dory respects a thin piece of electrical tape so well).










Here's to a good year!


----------



## mammakatja

Glad you joined in Houston. Love your avatar pic.


----------



## Fellpony

Tomoorrow is my big day my first ever pleasure ride I will be back with plenty of pictures for you hopefully  I am so excited  All my friends are going to so it should be a wonderful day  

Rode Eva and Melody today it was sunny but very cold... we did some faster work to get them puffing.... they were both super. Out of breath... I left them booth in my grass school on hay ready for catching and grooming them in the morning 

EEEEEEKKKKSSSS LOL


Eva 25.21 + 6.21+5 miles = 41.63 miles
Melody 3 +4 = 7 miles
Belle 2.30 hours inhand


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last night, mother nature decided perhaps she would smile upon us after all.. and sent a snowstorm! We got 6 inches of snow overnight, which made going into work first thing this morning not much fun (yay for my subaru!), but it made for the best footing we have had in _weeks_ this afternoon. :clap:

Got home from work and DH and I got the boys out for their first ride of the season. They were feeling mighty fine and would have preferred a much faster pace than we intended.
























































The sun even came out at the end of the ride! Haven't seen that in what feels like weeks either. Won't mention that not 1 but 2 more storms are maybe coming.. going to enjoy every minute of riding I can.


2015 mileage
... 
1/21 dream 5.31 miles 476 ft climb 4.0 mph 26.73 total miles
1/24 george 6.07 miles 563 ft climb 3.8 mph *32.80 total miles*


----------



## tinyliny

That's beauttiful! we have not gotten a single good snowfall in 3 years! global warming is real!

I rode 4 times this week, each time about 1.5 hours or more. mix of walk/trot. 
how would I know the distance? I am always riding in circles, since I ride in a park and can only go around and around on the trails.


----------



## Roman

tinyliny said:


> how would I know the distance? I am always riding in circles, since I ride in a park and can only go around and around on the trails.


Download an app. It still tracks your miles even if you go in endless circles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BoldComic

I'm still wimping out due to cold and falling way behind most of you on mileage. I did, however, trim Comic's hooves today so I can get his boots on. I'm making progress.

In the meantime, I did log some hours behind a horse. Dad and I hitched up Red to the Doctors buggy and put about 5 miles in.


----------



## phantomhorse13

BoldComic said:


> In the meantime, I did log some hours behind a horse. Dad and I hitched up Red to the Doctors buggy and put about 5 miles in.


This looks like so much fun! I have done very little driving, but what I have done was a blast. The local CTR organization has a couple people who drive their miles versus riding them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tinyliny said:


> how would I know the distance? I am always riding in circles, since I ride in a park and can only go around and around on the trails.


You can get various apps for your phone (though they often chew up battery big time) or you can just log hours if you want to keep track.

Or hell, just take pictures and post them and tell us about your rides. I think most of us like the pics best of all anyway. :wink:


----------



## texasgal

Well, I rode. Badger and I ponied Tanner (the arab colt) around the property for a while this evening. Our first time ponying and Tanner's first time being ponied. It was Badger's worse nightmare.. but he tolerated it. We did 1.27 miles for a 2015 total of 7.08.

No pics... my hands were full!


----------



## sjharris53

I hauled Ombré about 30 miles today to ride with some new friends that I first meet here on the forum. We went almost 10 miles under beautiful blue skies and chilly temps. A highlight of the ride was visiting a Civil War foundry - one of only a few left. 



















2105 Rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 = 26.04


----------



## AnitaAnne

Enjoying everyones pictures!! 


BC: love the buggy! Red looks like a real cutie too. 


SJH53: isn't it fun to meet up with HF members to ride? I've ridden with a couple of HF buddies, and had a great time. 

Fellpony: have a great time tomorrow, and take lots of pictures!! looking forward to hearing all about your ride.

I haven't been able to ride yet, Friday was rain all day, this morning I tried a new activity, cardio-tennis. It was a lot of fun, but it didn't start until 1030am. They have classes at 9am that was planning on going to, but it was too wet on the courts this am. 


Came home for lunch then was getting ready to go ride when my Boxer girl Tasha had another grand mal seizure. 

She was still wobbling around for a couple hours, and so I gave her her meds early, even upped the dose from 1.5 to 2 tablets, but she had another seizure anyway. 

She had one last night too. 

Hopefully I'll get to ride tomorrow, just praying no more seizures. 

Enjoying everyones pictures!!


----------



## Fellpony

phantomhorse13 said:


> Last night, mother nature decided perhaps she would smile upon us after all.. and sent a snowstorm! We got 6 inches of snow overnight, which made going into work first thing this morning not much fun (yay for my subaru!), but it made for the best footing we have had in _weeks_ this afternoon. :clap:
> 
> Got home from work and DH and I got the boys out for their first ride of the season. They were feeling mighty fine and would have preferred a much faster pace than we intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun even came out at the end of the ride! Haven't seen that in what feels like weeks either. Won't mention that not 1 but 2 more storms are maybe coming.. going to enjoy every minute of riding I can.
> 
> 
> 2015 mileage
> ...
> 1/21 dream 5.31 miles 476 ft climb 4.0 mph 26.73 total miles
> 1/24 george 6.07 miles 563 ft climb 3.8 mph *32.80 total miles*


 
wow the dusting of snow makes every where look magical, we haven't had snow for a long time now  well not snow that settles. Really lovely photos.


----------



## Fellpony

BoldComic said:


> I'm still wimping out due to cold and falling way behind most of you on mileage. I did, however, trim Comic's hooves today so I can get his boots on. I'm making progress.
> 
> In the meantime, I did log some hours behind a horse. Dad and I hitched up Red to the Doctors buggy and put about 5 miles in.


 
That's a neat little carriage you have there, something I would love to try one day....driving


----------



## Fellpony

sjharris53 said:


> I hauled Ombré about 30 miles today to ride with some new friends that I first meet here on the forum. We went almost 10 miles under beautiful blue skies and chilly temps. A highlight of the ride was visiting a Civil War foundry - one of only a few left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2105 Rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 = 26.04



Nice photos  nice that you could meet up with other HF members too


----------



## Fellpony

AnitaAnne said:


> Enjoying everyones pictures!!
> 
> 
> BC: love the buggy! Red looks like a real cutie too.
> 
> 
> SJH53: isn't it fun to meet up with HF members to ride? I've ridden with a couple of HF buddies, and had a great time.
> 
> Fellpony: have a great time tomorrow, and take lots of pictures!! looking forward to hearing all about your ride.
> 
> I haven't been able to ride yet, Friday was rain all day, this morning I tried a new activity, cardio-tennis. It was a lot of fun, but it didn't start until 1030am. They have classes at 9am that was planning on going to, but it was too wet on the courts this am.
> 
> 
> Came home for lunch then was getting ready to go ride when my Boxer girl Tasha had another grand mal seizure.
> 
> She was still wobbling around for a couple hours, and so I gave her her meds early, even upped the dose from 1.5 to 2 tablets, but she had another seizure anyway.
> 
> She had one last night too.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to ride tomorrow, just praying no more seizures.
> 
> Enjoying everyones pictures!!


Sorry to hear about your dog, hope she is feeling better soon..... and you can get out riding again


----------



## Fellpony

I am awake 3 hours before I have to leave for the farm and get my ponies ready for travelling. I have a few things to do first. pack the car groom the ponies wrap there tails. Load my friends lorry with tack haynets and such.

I am partly nervous and very excited about the ride today. Wondering if my ponies will behave in company of strange horses. Plus I am letting a friend ride my young Highland mare so I hope she is well behaved.

I will try get lots of photos, it should be some lovely but very flat scenery around where the ride is. It is about an hour from where I keep my ponies. And the ride starts from 10 am

Last night some other ladies who own Fell and Dales ponies introduced themselves on Facebook, so there are at least 5 of us with Native ponies going on the ride today. I am going to see if we can ride with them.


----------



## tinyliny

my great grandfather, a country physician in Utah, would make house calls in something like that. Grandma said he was deathly afraid of horses.


----------



## gunslinger

sjharris53 said:


> I hauled Ombré about 30 miles today to ride with some new friends that I first meet here on the forum. We went almost 10 miles under beautiful blue skies and chilly temps. A highlight of the ride was visiting a Civil War foundry - one of only a few left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2105 Rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 = 26.04


SJ, I'd love to see that....where in N.GA is it? Is it public property?


----------



## sjharris53

Gunslinger, the foundry is on the Pine Log Wildlife Management Area in White, GA, off Hwy 411. It's one of those things you'd never notice in the summer unless you knew it was there.


----------



## sjharris53

Fellpony said:


> I am awake 3 hours before I have to leave for the farm and get my ponies ready for travelling. I have a few things to do first. pack the car groom the ponies wrap there tails. Load my friends lorry with tack haynets and such.
> 
> I am partly nervous and very excited about the ride today. Wondering if my ponies will behave in company of strange horses. Plus I am letting a friend ride my young Highland mare so I hope she is well behaved.
> 
> I will try get lots of photos, it should be some lovely but very flat scenery around where the ride is. It is about an hour from where I keep my ponies. And the ride starts from 10 am
> 
> Last night some other ladies who own Fell and Dales ponies introduced themselves on Facebook, so there are at least 5 of us with Native ponies going on the ride today. I am going to see if we can ride with them.


Hope you have a great ride, and looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## sjharris53

AnitaAnne said:


> Enjoying everyones pictures!!
> 
> 
> SJH53: isn't it fun to meet up with HF members to ride? I've ridden with a couple of HF buddies, and had a great time.
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to ride yet, Friday was rain all day, this morning I tried a new activity, cardio-tennis. It was a lot of fun, but it didn't start until 1030am. They have classes at 9am that was planning on going to, but it was too wet on the courts this am.
> 
> 
> Came home for lunch then was getting ready to go ride when my Boxer girl Tasha had another grand mal seizure.
> 
> She was still wobbling around for a couple hours, and so I gave her her meds early, even upped the dose from 1.5 to 2 tablets, but she had another seizure anyway.
> 
> She had one last night too.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to ride tomorrow, just praying no more seizures.
> 
> Enjoying everyones pictures!!


Sorry to hear about your dog's seizures.... praying with you she does well and you get that ride in.
I thought it was pretty cool too, to meet and ride with someone I met on HF. We had such a good time - she and her husband met me at a location I'd never ridden, and pointed out the Civil War foundry. We'll be riding together again.


----------



## greentree

BoldComic said:


> I'm still wimping out due to cold and falling way behind most of you on mileage. I did, however, trim Comic's hooves today so I can get his boots on. I'm making progress.
> 
> In the meantime, I did log some hours behind a horse. Dad and I hitched up Red to the Doctors buggy and put about 5 miles in.


Bold Comic, right up MY alley!! Can you please post some close up pictures of the buckles on your harness? The whole turnout is so pretty!

pH13, the snow is pretty! We got about 1.5 inches here, but had to go haul the bid hay bales home, so only got to enjoy it from the highway!


----------



## BoldComic

greentree: The buckles are just standard brass buckles. What you may be noticing are the white "spreader rings". This was an amish made harness that was made the same year as the buggy (12 years ago I think). This particular harness maker really liked to use the rings on all his harnesses not just team harnesses. Thank you for the kind complement. 












Fellpony said:


> That's a neat little carriage you have there, something I would love to try one day....driving


It's a good time. I just wish we had a more "off road" buggy. We have the Dr's buggy and a meadowbrook cart. I'd like to get a marathon cart of some type for our trails around here but storage and $$ are an issue...

I need to start hauling Comic down south with me when I got to visit my parents so I can ride during the winter. Then I won't have to deal with the cold AND I'll have someone to babysit for me. Win-win. Now to find somewhere to board a few days at a time while I'm down there....


----------



## Adelaide08

Got in another 18 miles in 3 rides over the past couple days, making our total mileage now 40 miles, hoping to get in another 10 before the month is over. (Goal is to get 50 miles each month.)

I also passed my first 100 miles ridden since I started tracking my miles Nov 19th of last year... woohoo!


----------



## Fellpony

Massive appologies but I didn't get any good ride photos   

A sunny mild winters day ......And it was really lovely out there today... quiet lanes , field margins and bridle ways. I loved it but Eva was a right minx and was so excited she jogged 7 or the 9 km  I couldn't let go of the reins  She returned very sweaty because she isn't clipped, she is in her full winter coat and I was planning doing a very slow ride for our first time out.

I tried to calm her down but she was far too excitable. I enjoyed the scenery but the jogging was tiresome. The good news is she enjoyed it and didn't do any spooks or anything which bodes well for future rides. 

I completed the ride but I was very sore and will be even more so tomorrow lol

I have booked for my next ride in approximately 2-3 weeks time :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out again today! :happydance:

This time I went over and rode with my SIL and Christine. Rode Jemma (SIL's saddlebred rescue mare). Ride didn't go quite as planned to start, as Sula wasn't a bit ouchy. So we turned around and got Christine's other mare (Hailey the haffie). Went back out and had an absolute blast. The footing was _perfect._ Couldn't resist letting the horses out for a lovely gallop up a hill. Hit 23mph! I am more and more impressed with Jemma each time we have her out, as even after the run she came back and walked along with minimal excitement. Doubt she did much galloping as an amish buggy horse. :wink:





























After we got back, another lady who takes lessons with my SIL came to ride in the snow for the first time. Lady is a nervous rider, but after some time in the ring, she decided she wanted to go for a mini trail ride. I hopped on Hailey bareback (and over her blanket) as the rear guard while SIL was the trailblazer. :lol: We just hacked around the pastures, but it's been a long time since I was on bareback!




















2015 mileage
...
1/24 george 6.07 miles 563 ft climb 3.8 mph 32.80 total miles
1/25 jemma 9.90 miles 1156 ft climb 3.1 mph *42.70 total miles*


----------



## tinaev

It was sunny and 70 yesterday so we went out for a nice ride around the neighborhood. It was very pleasant, we even only saw 1 car!

Total for 2015: 10.5 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

So I was supposed to work on getting insulators up in the pasture I just re-fenced but call me about a trail ride and I am outta here. I met back up with Becca from last week and we basically did the exact same trail as last week. We had GPS this time so it was 4.2 miles. I rode Oreo. It is the first time since I think October that I rode Oreo. I tend to put other people on Oreo because I know all his quirks and feel like I can control them even from Fiddler. Oreo did wonderful. The first time that this has ever happened, my cinch came undone while I was riding. Didn't break, it came untied. I have always done the tie at the top instead of buckling. Notice that my saddle was slipping a lot. We got to the top of a hill and I found a place I thought I could remount. Luckily Becca saw that it was really loose and came hold the saddle while I dismounted. We got it reset and from now on I will buckle this saddle. 

Becca brought both of her horses and ponied Kix while riding Wedgie. That provided some entertainment factors. A couple of times Kix went on one side of a tree and Wedgie went the other. The gulley that we went up last time where Freddy was almost run over in my video from last week. We have to cross that on the way back too. Kix decided to go high instead of down the gulley and ended up jumping down at the end. Unfortunately she fell as she landed because it was slick. She wasn't hurt we watched her for limping later.

Freddy went with us and did really good again. There was a guy waiting for his wife and friends to get back. He had a 3 month old beagle puppy. Freddy made friends and they played and played.

I will get more video up later.

So the year total is about 8.2 miles.


----------



## QOS

Amy - so sorry to hear about the seizures. That is terrible.

Loved all of the pictures and welcome to the new folks to the trail ride!

I finally got to ride today!!! Oh how wonderful it was. It has been 2 months and 3 days since I rode. I put a bandage on the little tiny scab, put on my Cuddl Duds plus my jeans so there was plenty of padding between my leg and the saddle.

I put the saddle on Biscuit and while it fit a little better when I was actually sitting in it - it still is too tight on The Biscuit's shoulders. I will have to have that corrected. It is still digging into my thighs so that needs to be shaved just a bit. The legs were fabulous. We rode for 5.6 miles today under beautiful blue skies and Biscuit was literally perfect. He is such a good boy. 

The bayou was beautiful and the front bog was FULL of pelican's!


----------



## gunslinger

Saturday morning started with rain....and lots of it....the weather cleared Saturday afternoon.......so Sunday GF and I got in 15.5 miles..... I made DW a doctors appointment last week.....she sees the doctor this morning....she didn't want to go....but I made an appointment anyway......now I just got to get her to get in the car..... Hopefully, I won't have to drag her kicking and screaming but either way, she's going.....and I intend to be with her the entire time.....while I don't really expect much today, it's a start....and hope to get her to the right specialists from here....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fellpony, sounds like you had fun, bummer about the lack of pictures. Maybe next time.

Gunslinger, so glad your DW has agreed to go to the doc. Praying for good news.

QRS, all I can say is YIPPY!! HOORAY!!! Go happy you finally got to ride!

Thanks everyone for your good words for my Tasha. She had three more seizures yesterday, but none last night. Maybe I can get a ride in today...


----------



## liltuktuk

Well I had a very busy weekend.

Saturday I went to an Endurance 101 clinic. Very informative and now I'm even more pumped to get riding and conditioning. Clinic was about 8 hours and we even got to go out and learn how to take a horses pulse and listen to gut sounds. Reviewed a lot of stuff I already new and learned some new, and met a great group of ladies (and one guy) who like to go condition at some state land near me. 

And then on Sunday I got to try out my new saddle. A Wintec Pro Endurance that I bought from our very own Phantomhorse! So far super comfy for me and Amira seems to like it as well. I've only ever ridden western, so this is a big change for me, but so far so good. 

Having some issues with the pad I purchased slipping back. It only happened after we had cantered though, and Amira was extra peppy yesterday and was doing her best impression of a race horse leaving the starting gate. I did notice that the straps that attach the pad to the saddle billets are really long for some reason, so I'm going to drag it over to my Mom's and see if her sewing machine can help me shorten them up a bit.

Also need to play with the stirrups a bit. I bought a pair of composite ones to start, but they're too light and bounce around a lot. Thinking I'll try a pair of metal ones with a wide foot bed next.

So Sunday did about 2.5 miles, which puts me at 14.35 for the year.

Anywho, here's Amira in her new duds. She makes quite the cute english pony.


----------



## QOS

Gunslinger - I hope she goes peacefully and not kicking and screaming. I so understand. I am sick and tired of going to doctor's offices and having procedures. GAAAA

Amy- glad she had no more seizures that night and I hope you are riding right now!!!

Liltuktuk - woo hooo! So wish I could go endurance riding. Maybe next year - I am getting better I think so that is my dream is to do an endurance ride!

As for my medical issue now - I have to have a hysterectomy on the 5th. Sigh...my mom and her sister had uterine cancer but both survived it. They didn't see malignancy but I have had a surgery that would make that hard to detect 10 years ago. That is why Dr. doesn't want to wait to August to do this. It would have been a better time wedding cake wise and riding wise!!! But I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best!!! So, I will hopefully ride this week/weekend and then be off for another 2 months. Biscuit truly is going to think he has been retired. He was an angel yesterday and I was so pleased with how he behaved after being off for 2 months.


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> I made DW a doctors appointment last week.....she sees the doctor this morning....she didn't want to go


Hope you didn't have to bodily carry your DW to the doctor.. and that someone has an idea what is going on and how to help her feel better.





liltuktuk said:


> Also need to play with the stirrups a bit. I bought a pair of composite ones to start, but they're too light and bounce around a lot. Thinking I'll try a pair of metal ones with a wide foot bed next.


I would suggest getting the plastic kind of the EZ Ride stirrups versus the metal (generally aluminum). I once saw what could have been a super scary wreck when a horse slipped and whacked sideways into a tree. The aluminum stirrup on that side was mashed flat!! :shock: Thank goodness the rider was leading the horse from the ground or I would have hated to see what her foot looked like. I have heard other stories about those aluminum stirrups crushing when a horse fell too (though have not witness that myself, eek).

So glad the saddle is working out otherwise though! 




QOS said:


> I have to have a hysterectomy on the 5th. So, I will hopefully ride this week/weekend and then be off for another 2 months. Biscuit truly is going to think he has been retired. He was an angel yesterday and I was so pleased with how he behaved after being off for 2 months.


Ugh Denise, it just never ends. Fingers crossed this is just a precaution. Very glad Biscuit was a good boy. Maybe absence really does make the heart grow fonder?


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> I would suggest getting the plastic kind of the EZ Ride stirrups versus the metal (generally aluminum). I once saw what could have been a super scary wreck when a horse slipped and whacked sideways into a tree. The aluminum stirrup on that side was mashed flat!! :shock: Thank goodness the rider was leading the horse from the ground or I would have hated to see what her foot looked like. I have heard other stories about those aluminum stirrups crushing when a horse fell too (though have not witness that myself, eek).
> 
> So glad the saddle is working out otherwise though!


How heavy are the plastic ones? I like a heavier stirrup (no idea why I bought the light composite ones... :shock. I have aluminum stirrups on my western saddle, so that's why I was thinking the aluminum in the EZ Rides. Don't want my foot getting crushed by it though! And Amira is the queen of the spook sideways, I don't care what's in my way or who/what gets crushed. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I don't know what the weight on the nylon easy ride stirrups, but I have the covered ones and the are great. They are heavy enough that they sit nicely where they are supposed to anyway.


----------



## sjharris53

Sorry so many are facing health issues! It is then that you realize how other things lose importance when health problems arise. Praying all of you have good outcomes.


----------



## sjharris53

phantomhorse13 said:


> I would suggest getting the plastic kind of the EZ Ride stirrups versus the metal (generally aluminum). I once saw what could have been a super scary wreck when a horse slipped and whacked sideways into a tree. The aluminum stirrup on that side was mashed flat!! :shock: Thank goodness the rider was leading the horse from the ground or I would have hated to see what her foot looked like. I have heard other stories about those aluminum stirrups crushing when a horse fell too (though have not witness that myself, eek).


Hmmm... my Circle Y High Horse has aluminum stirrups; never even considered them being a safety hazard, even though I opted for a steel trailer over an aluminum one.


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> How heavy are the plastic ones? I like a heavier stirrup (no idea why I bought the light composite ones... :shock.


I briefly had some aluminum ones when I first started and I don't recall them being much difference weight-wise to the plastic ones.

They did hurt like h*ll when they whacked your shins as you walked carrying the saddle though. Guess the plastic ones are thicker, so not as sharp and painful? (Totally random I know, but that was my biggest memory of the aluminum ones!!)


----------



## liltuktuk

phantomhorse13 said:


> I briefly had some aluminum ones when I first started and I don't recall them being much difference weight-wise to the plastic ones.
> 
> They did hurt like h*ll when they whacked your shins as you walked carrying the saddle though. Guess the plastic ones are thicker, so not as sharp and painful? (Totally random I know, but that was my biggest memory of the aluminum ones!!)



Haha, I smack my shins all the time with the aluminum ones on my western saddle. But I'm also really good at running my shins into the ball hitch on my truck too...

What can I say...I'm a klutz. :shock::lol:


----------



## mammakatja

Liltuk, your horse is the fuzziest little thing right now. LOL! She's adorable! And love the new duds. How cool that you were able to get it from Phantomhorse! I have to say, I just switched my Aussie to endurance stirrups. They look like the EZ rides but they weren't as expensive so I'm sure they are a knock off of some sort but by far, they are the most comfortable stirrup I've ever ridden trails in. And I ended up with the polymer (or formed plastic) instead of the aluminum just because they were cheaper in case I didn't like them, and I'm so glad now that's what I ended up with. They actually feel pretty stout which I didn't expect but they are light enough not to give you shin bruises. I always shied away from the endurance stirrups strictly because I didn't like the looks of them so much. Man was I missing out. I LOVE the wide foot bed. If you spend hours in the saddle at a time, they are the way to go. For me anyway.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Had a really nice ride on Sunday with Warrior! Took her to a near by park that's within riding distance of my barn it's only about a fourth of a mile away. I went on a 6.71 mile ride and it was beautiful weather in the low 70's (F). Some parts were a little muddy but they were not bad. The only half bad part was when we came across a monstrous horse eating bench (according to Warrior anyway)! I made her walk back and forth past it a few times until it wasn't scary to her anymore.

*20.87 miles total*


----------



## Celeste

I also like the endurance stirrups because they are comfortable and I also can ride in sneakers or hiking boots due to the cages.

E-Z Ride Endurance Stirrups - Nylon/Safety Cages


----------



## mammakatja

It's funny what they spook at. My neighbor has this chiseled natural rock that's about 4 feet wide and about 2ft off the ground with their last named carved into it. You would think it's a mountain lion getting ready to pounce out of the bushes, the way my horses eye ball that thing. But you can start up a tractor with a baler attached right next to them and they wouldn't give it a second thought. :/


----------



## liltuktuk

mammakatja said:


> Liltuk, your horse is the fuzziest little thing right now. LOL! She's adorable! And love the new duds. How cool that you were able to get it from Phantomhorse! I have to say, I just switched my Aussie to endurance stirrups. They look like the EZ rides but they weren't as expensive so I'm sure they are a knock off of some sort but by far, they are the most comfortable stirrup I've ever ridden trails in. And I ended up with the polymer (or formed plastic) instead of the aluminum just because they were cheaper in case I didn't like them, and I'm so glad now that's what I ended up with. They actually feel pretty stout which I didn't expect but they are light enough not to give you shin bruises. I always shied away from the endurance stirrups strictly because I didn't like the looks of them so much. Man was I missing out. I LOVE the wide foot bed. If you spend hours in the saddle at a time, they are the way to go. For me anyway.


Yeah, she grew quite the coat this year. I'll have to get a good picture of Maverick, he looks like a wooly mammoth! Also I was eyeballing them yesterday when they were standing next to each other and I swear he's taller than her...at least in the butt...and he's not even officially two yet! :shock:

The lady who taught the clinic I went to has a horse she bought as a 4 year old who was 15.2, by 6 he was 16.2. He's built a lot like Maverick is, so now every time I'm at the barn and look at Maverick I'm just :shock::shock::shock::shock:. Maverick is string testing to 16 hands...he better come with some sort of mounting block that pops out of his belly or something.

Sounds like I need to get me a set of these stirrups....I'm leaning towards the ones with cages as I ride in Ariat Terrains which are like hiking boots. Also would like to be able to ride in sneakers if I'm out running with the horse and then want to hop on for a break. :wink:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

mammakatja said:


> It's funny what they spook at. My neighbor has this chiseled natural rock that's about 4 feet wide and about 2ft off the ground with their last named carved into it. You would think it's a mountain lion getting ready to pounce out of the bushes, the way my horses eye ball that thing. But you can start up a tractor with a baler attached right next to them and they wouldn't give it a second thought. :/



Lol I know it is crazy the things they spook at and the things they don't. A semi tractor trailer can be driving down the road honking it's horn and War won't bat an eyelash but she swore up and down that bench was out to get her.


----------



## gunslinger

sjharris53 said:


> Gunslinger, the foundry is on the Pine Log Wildlife Management Area in White, GA, off Hwy 411. It's one of those things you'd never notice in the summer unless you knew it was there.


Cool....so, I found a map of the wma....looks like there's one loop and a few laterals.....

Where is the foundry?

This can't be far from Garland Mountain if I remember correctly?


----------



## Cmck

*Snowy ride*

2015 has been pretty cold here in the northeast, but I've managed about 6 rides this January. Light snow falling on this ride.


----------



## Cmck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrkjDMbl4rs&feature=youtu.be

ok- THIS ONE'S NOT UPSIDE DOWN. rofl


----------



## Celeste

Cmck said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrkjDMbl4rs&feature=youtu.be
> 
> ok- THIS ONE'S NOT UPSIDE DOWN. rofl


By the way, I like your name.


----------



## QOS

Love the snow ride!!! I would love to ride in the snow.  I could check that off of my bucket list!

I went to the barn today to meet the farrier. When he started doing Biscuit's feet he said the angle made the depth of the soul like 0. Biscuit was pretty flat footed. It is now 3/8" so we are making slow progress. Sarge has KILLER feet - so wish Biscuit did but it is great to have one with almost perfect hooves.

Sarge and Biscuit got to return to their own pasture this morning. I was told they ran around their pasture when they were turned loose. All of the horses were doing the same when they were returned to "their" spot!!


----------



## sjharris53

gunslinger said:


> Cool....so, I found a map of the wma....looks like there's one loop and a few laterals.....
> 
> Where is the foundry?
> 
> This can't be far from Garland Mountain if I remember correctly?


It's about 15 miles from Garland Mt.... As for the location of the foundry, we parked in a large gravel parking lot about 4 miles out Stamp Creek Road. You will first pass a smaller parking lot with a ranger station in it. Park in the second larger lot. A gravel road is between the two parking lots. We rode it uphill and curved around to the left. We probably had gone less than 2 miles when we came to the foundry. There is a concrete bridge that crosses the creek along the left side of the gravel road. Once you cross the bridge, ride a short way to a narrower dirt road off to the right that takes you up to the foundry. If you go this time of year, you should be able to spot it fairly easily from the main road, but it's easier to see after you have already passed the bridge that leads to it.


----------



## Houston

I think those of you who ride in the snow are brave, tough souls.

This Houstonian (and probably her horse) say no way to that!


----------



## Zexious

QOS--I love Biscuit, and Sarge looks so handsome there!

Love reading about everyone's rides! <3 I have to live vicariously through you all~


----------



## phantomhorse13

Houston said:


> I think those of you who ride in the snow are brave, tough souls.
> 
> This Houstonian (and probably her horse) say no way to that!


But if you want to ride in winter here, you take what you can get. The snow has actually improved the footing here to the point I _can_ ride! I am avoiding the places I know have frozen puddles under the snow, but otherwise the footing is fantastic.

Got Dream out again today, as the weatherman was not only wrong about snow coming (we got maybe an inch), the wind isn't bad either! Our house weather station said it was 21 with a windchill of 13, so when I got called off work, I went out to saddle up. The *sun* is even peeking out now and again!! :clap:




















The best part as far as Dream was concerned :wink:: 










2015 mileage
...
1/25 jemma 9.90 miles 1156 ft climb 3.1 mph 42.70 total miles
1/27 dream 6.48 miles 576 ft climb 4.4 mph *49.18 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Thanks Xexious - he is a character!!


----------



## egrogan

Phantom, how deep does the snow have to be for you to trust the footing?

We've had an unusual winter with rain later in the year than I can ever remember, followed by much more typical very cold temps. Consequently the ground is basically a skating rink everywhere- now we've got maybe 8ish inches of snow on top of it, but it's very light, powdery snow. It just makes me really nervous to think about ice under everything, even the very flat trails. Seems risky to me, but then I'm a pretty cautious rider. How do you make that decision?


----------



## sjharris53

phantomhorse13 said:


> But if you want to ride in winter here, you take what you can get. The snow has actually improved the footing here to the point I _can_ ride! I am avoiding the places I know have frozen puddles under the snow, but otherwise the footing is fantastic.
> 
> again!! :clap:
> 
> 
> 2015 mileage
> ...
> 1/25 jemma 9.90 miles 1156 ft climb 3.1 mph 42.70 total miles
> 1/27 dream 6.48 miles 576 ft climb 4.4 mph *49.18 total miles*


Living in the South, I have rarely had an opportunity to ride in the snow. In past years, we have gotten up to 3" and I have always gone out to go hike the woods; next snow I'll go ride through them. Since my gelding is barefoot, I'm assuming it would be helpful for his footing to ride him with his trail boots?


----------



## gunslinger

sjharris53 said:


> Living in the South, I have rarely had an opportunity to ride in the snow. In past years, we have gotten up to 3" and I have always gone out to go hike the woods; next snow I'll go ride through them. Since my gelding is barefoot, I'm assuming it would be helpful for his footing to ride him with his trail boots?


Same here....I haven't ridden in the snow.....but that's on my bucket list....


----------



## Celeste

I used to ride in the snow occasionally when I lived in the north Georgia mountains. It didn't snow often. After moving down further south, we almost never get snow. 

Several years ago it snowed nicely and I couldn't wait to get my old gelding out in the snow. He had never seen it, ever. I saddled him up and mounted up. He just stood there. Nothing could convince him that he could move without dying. All he wanted was to get in his stall.


----------



## liltuktuk

sjharris53 said:


> Living in the South, I have rarely had an opportunity to ride in the snow. In past years, we have gotten up to 3" and I have always gone out to go hike the woods; next snow I'll go ride through them. Since my gelding is barefoot, I'm assuming it would be helpful for his footing to ride him with his trail boots?


Depends on where you're riding and how packed the snow is. I took my mare out in her hoof boots on the road with a layer of slush...not a good idea, we were slip sliding everywhere.

And if I'm going out in the woods or through the fields I don't use boots, no need to. Snow creates a nice cushion and I have never had an issue with snow balling up in a barefoot horse. When I took my mare out the other day and hit a nice straight section of slightly compacted snow she went "YAHOO!" and took off cantering...no slippage in her bare feet.  A shod horse...yes...snowpads all around.


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> Phantom, how deep does the snow have to be for you to trust the footing?
> 
> We've had an unusual winter with rain later in the year than I can ever remember, followed by much more typical very cold temps. Consequently the ground is basically a skating rink everywhere- now we've got maybe 8ish inches of snow on top of it, but it's very light, powdery snow. It just makes me really nervous to think about ice under everything, even the very flat trails. Seems risky to me, but then I'm a pretty cautious rider. How do you make that decision?


As silly as it sounds, I run around in the yard before riding in the winter. I do that for a couple reasons: one is to check how my lungs are reacting to the cold air (if my lungs burn, I don't ride regardless of the actual temp) and the other is to check the footing. I figure if I can run and stop suddenly without sliding or falling, then the horses will be ok. So far *knock on wood* this method has worked well (and I don't have any neighbors close enough to see me and think I have lost my mind). :wink:

The type of snow seems to matter a lot more than the quantity.. wet stuff can be slick no matter how deep, whereas 'squeaky' snow generally makes good footing once it's deeper than their hooves.

I do make a point to avoid places where I know there is _solid_ ice underneath (like frozen puddles in the road, etc) even in the snow, just because. I think you would need a lot of snow to be ok going across solid ice. Can you access your trails on foot to see how they are when you walk on them?




sjharris53 said:


> next snow I'll go ride through them. Since my gelding is barefoot, I'm assuming it would be helpful for his footing to ride him with his trail boots?


I think this would depend on your horse and how well the boots fit. Dream is currently barefoot and I couldn't be bothered to fight with her boots, so I just used some non-stick cooking spray on the bottoms of her feet after I picked them out to keep the snow from packing in. If the boots were less hassle than the cooking spray, I probably would have used them. :lol:


----------



## evilamc

> As silly as it sounds, I run around in the yard before riding in the winter. I do that for a couple reasons: one is to check how my lungs are reacting to the cold air (if my lungs burn, I don't ride regardless of the actual temp) and the other is to check the footing. I figure if I can run and stop suddenly without sliding or falling, then the horses will be ok. So far *knock on wood* this method has worked well (and I don't have any neighbors close enough to see me and think I have lost my mind).


I wish I lived next door to you..I'd sit at my window with a telescope and watch you run around! We didn't really get any snow, but they closed school still....lucky kids I don't remember ever getting off for a dusting!

So I made it home from the cruise! Alive..slightly tanned.....and now freezing cold. We had an amazingggg time, got lots of awesome pictures and had a beautiful ceremony which I'm still waiting to get pictures from! So I'm officially married now  paperwork done in Oct, ceremony done in Jan...wasted more of my moms money for a wedding then I needed to...success! LOL!

Can't wait to start ridinggggg again! Was too wet and nasty out yesterday to ride, its supposed to dry up some tomorrow though. Glad some of you are getting some miles in though! I'm never going to catch up


----------



## whisperbaby22

I got a pitter patter of rain yesterday, so headed out this morning to see how far the river came up. Not much, maybe a few inches.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Well, we're in the middle of a snowstorm atm! I had Angel out for a short walk today while the weather was nice but even before the storm the ground was covered in ice... No rides until that clears up! Might get out on sunday if we can round up a few people.

No updates on my little health scare yet. My family doctor has been on vacation so I haven't been able to get my results.


----------



## Fellpony

Rode melody today round the farm, thought I would give Eva extra day off she must be sore from jogging round the ride the other day.

Jess helped me with my position first, I am still feeling a bit fragile from my fall, I am leaning forward when ride so working on sitting back, shoulders back...really back too basic stuff

Rode about 3 miles today. I am going to get Melody ready for a pleasure ride in 3 weeks. I will keep Eva's fitness up at the same time but plan to take Melody to the next pleasure ride. Before and after pics of our lesson 

Eva 41.63 + 9. 13 = 50.76 miles
Melody 7+4= 11 miles
Belle 2.30 hours

2lbs + 2lbs = 4lbs lost so far


----------



## Fellpony

gunslinger said:


> Saturday morning started with rain....and lots of it....the weather cleared Saturday afternoon.......so Sunday GF and I got in 15.5 miles..... I made DW a doctors appointment last week.....she sees the doctor this morning....she didn't want to go....but I made an appointment anyway......now I just got to get her to get in the car..... Hopefully, I won't have to drag her kicking and screaming but either way, she's going.....and I intend to be with her the entire time.....while I don't really expect much today, it's a start....and hope to get her to the right specialists from here....


 
Hope your wife is feeling better soon, I kind oof know where you are at with the dragging her there ...My OH wont always get help when he needs it for his heart he does worry me at times.


----------



## Roman

Gorgeous day! Around 50* but felt way warmer than that! Roman and I rode around the woods and then came up and went down the road. We were SO close to putting in 3 miles! Maybe next time.  He was sweaty afterwards and I was so tired! But we had a lovely ride. 

We visited some horses down the road and the foal there would follow us all the way home if he could.  



Stopped in the creek and had a long drink.







Miles Today: 2.89
Time Today: 1:07:26

Total Miles this Year 10.12
Total Time this Year: 4:39:44
Total Rides: 5


----------



## Fellpony

QOS said:


> Gunslinger - I hope she goes peacefully and not kicking and screaming. I so understand. I am sick and tired of going to doctor's offices and having procedures. GAAAA
> 
> Amy- glad she had no more seizures that night and I hope you are riding right now!!!
> 
> Liltuktuk - woo hooo! So wish I could go endurance riding. Maybe next year - I am getting better I think so that is my dream is to do an endurance ride!
> 
> As for my medical issue now - I have to have a hysterectomy on the 5th. Sigh...my mom and her sister had uterine cancer but both survived it. They didn't see malignancy but I have had a surgery that would make that hard to detect 10 years ago. That is why Dr. doesn't want to wait to August to do this. It would have been a better time wedding cake wise and riding wise!!! But I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best!!! So, I will hopefully ride this week/weekend and then be off for another 2 months. Biscuit truly is going to think he has been retired. He was an angel yesterday and I was so pleased with how he behaved after being off for 2 months.




Great that you finally got to ride...Hope the hysterectomy goes well for you and you are back riding soon.


----------



## Zexious

Roman--Wow, the weather looks gorgeous! That Roman (haha) is quite the looker! <3


----------



## sjharris53

Celeste said:


> I used to ride in the snow occasionally when I lived in the north Georgia mountains. It didn't snow often. After moving down further south, we almost never get snow.
> 
> Several years ago it snowed nicely and I couldn't wait to get my old gelding out in the snow. He had never seen it, ever. I saddled him up and mounted up. He just stood there. Nothing could convince him that he could move without dying. All he wanted was to get in his stall.


That is too funny! My TWH gelding came from Tennessee, so surely he has seen snow! Guess I'll find out if and when it snows and I saddle up!


----------



## sjharris53

gunslinger said:


> Same here....I haven't ridden in the snow.....but that's on my bucket list....


Me, too, Gunslinger!


----------



## Roman

Zexious said:


> Roman--Wow, the weather looks gorgeous! That Roman (haha) is quite the looker! <3


Aw, thank you!


----------



## sjharris53

liltuktuk said:


> Depends on where you're riding and how packed the snow is. I took my mare out in her hoof boots on the road with a layer of slush...not a good idea, we were slip sliding everywhere.
> 
> And if I'm going out in the woods or through the fields I don't use boots, no need to. Snow creates a nice cushion and I have never had an issue with snow balling up in a barefoot horse. When I took my mare out the other day and hit a nice straight section of slightly compacted snow she went "YAHOO!" and took off cantering...no slippage in her bare feet.  A shod horse...yes...snowpads all around.


Thanks liltuktuk; we'll go barefoot - well my horse, not me! Now if it would just snow....


----------



## sjharris53

phantomhorse13 said:


> As silly as it sounds, I run around in the yard before riding in the winter. I do that for a couple reasons: one is to check how my lungs are reacting to the cold air (if my lungs burn, I don't ride regardless of the actual temp) and the other is to check the footing. I figure if I can run and stop suddenly without sliding or falling, then the horses will be ok. So far *knock on wood* this method has worked well (and I don't have any neighbors close enough to see me and think I have lost my mind). :wink:
> 
> The type of snow seems to matter a lot more than the quantity.. wet stuff can be slick no matter how deep, whereas 'squeaky' snow generally makes good footing once it's deeper than their hooves.
> 
> I do make a point to avoid places where I know there is _solid_ ice underneath (like frozen puddles in the road, etc) even in the snow, just because. I think you would need a lot of snow to be ok going across solid ice. Can you access your trails on foot to see how they are when you walk on them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this would depend on your horse and how well the boots fit. Dream is currently barefoot and I couldn't be bothered to fight with her boots, so I just used some non-stick cooking spray on the bottoms of her feet after I picked them out to keep the snow from packing in. If the boots were less hassle than the cooking spray, I probably would have used them. :lol:


Usually North Georgia gets snow or ice, but not both. Ice is less common than snow, and snow isn't too common. Cooking spray - never would have thought of that - what a good idea!


----------



## paintedpastures

This past week has been warm,great for getting in some rides Happy that My girl is getting much more adventuresome & relax about going out alone on the trails





Nothing like a BC darting in & out of bushes to keep us on our toes:lol::lol:


----------



## QOS

Thanks Fellpony!! I am not worried about recovering from the surgery but I am dreading the anesthesia. I never do well with that stuff!! 

I have to see my back surgeon tomorrow. I am going to have him send over the info about what anesthesia they gave me that made me throw up for 2 days - I know I don't want that!!

I am having surgery at the hospital were my nurse cousin/riding buddy is the Administrator of ER. I feel ok about it.


----------



## liltuktuk

Speaking of cooking spray on the feet. I got this stuff for my dog's paws called Musher's Secret that's to keep snow from balling up in their pads. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I was reading the packaging the other day and it also said good for keeping snow from balling up in horse's feet and in summer it can be used to keep biting flies away from their ears and nether regions. :shock: It's a wax, so now I'm interested to try it....on my dogs paws, horse feet, and then in summer to see how the flies feel about it. It always drives my mare (and me) crazy when the flies are buzzing around her head.

Which now reminds me of something I learned at the clinic I attended. To outrun the deer flies you have to go at least 7 mph, and then they can't keep up. So good conditioning tip if you're wondering what speed you're going. :wink:


----------



## Rebelwithacause

Just now catching this thread! We have been riding pretty much every weekend through the winter, which has been fun! The trails we typically do are around the barn I go to, which they have around 50 acres of trails. 

These pictures are from a ride a week or two ago where we went down to almost the Alabama state line from Middle TN. Really pretty ridge lines and trails. 

The picture of the rain was from my ride on Sunday. It was sunny and warm(ish) at around 58 until the rain clouds rolled in


----------



## sjharris53

liltuktuk said:


> Speaking of cooking spray on the feet. I got this stuff for my dog's paws called Musher's Secret that's to keep snow from balling up in their pads. I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I was reading the packaging the other day and it also said good for keeping snow from balling up in horse's feet and in summer it can be used to keep biting flies away from their ears and nether regions. :shock: It's a wax, so now I'm interested to try it....on my dogs paws, horse feet, and then in summer to see how the flies feel about it. It always drives my mare (and me) crazy when the flies are buzzing around her head.
> 
> Which now reminds me of something I learned at the clinic I attended. To outrun the deer flies you have to go at least 7 mph, and then they can't keep up. So good conditioning tip if you're wondering what speed you're going. :wink:


During the summer, as soon as I ride into the woods, black flies attack with a vengeance. They really drive my gelding crazy, more so than the other horses we ride with. Interesting that 7 mph is the fly free speed! I'm thinking that may be too fast for a lot of the twisty trails I ride, so that wax might be a solution, along with the other fly control things I already do.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh Liltuk, I use the mushers secret for my dogs pads! My little shih tzu has super sensitive pads, if he runs around on concrete too much he scraps them up and limps around for days (hes super dramatic). I started using this and its softed and toughened up his pads so much! I'm very happy with it, my brussels griffon sometimes had pink irritated pads too and its helped hers quite a bit too.

I got in a nice ride today, it was dry enough out to hit the trails...after our "snowmageddon". I trailered over to the near by park, was going to practice some stuff in the ring but it was a bit frozen, so just hit the trails instead.

I must say, I'm VERY happy with how well Jax is learning "line up". I just started teaching it to him maybe 3 sessions ago (teaching him to line up to me at mounting block rather then placing him for me) and hes just about got it today on the first try! So I'm getting him to line up and stand patiently while mounting now, next is to just get him to stand patiently a few seconds after I'm mounted lol! 

We had a good time on the trail, had to ride right past some construction workers on big cranes/bob cat things...we had to get within 30 ft of them! Jax was nervous but I talked to him the whole time and he made it through very bravely.

I tried to work on his free walk today, getting him a little faster pace in it, sometimes I let him be too lazy. I didn't want to do much in the running walk because of the footing, but he did the whole ride going about 3.5-4.2mph in his free walk. I'm sure I could get a little more out of him but I don't want to ask for too much and end up with a sweaty horse when its 30 out! When hes being lazy he usually only goes like 2.7mph.

Once we got back to the parking, I decided I wanted to see how he would do with me opening the gate to the ring on his back. I need to start working on obstacle training for judged trail rides in the spring!!!! He surprised me with the gate, he didn't mind me grabbing it one bit, gave me a goo try at a side pass and backing so I could open it, didn't freak when I let go by accident and it hit him...whoops...then on the way back out he decided to push it open for me with his face lol!

So things are going very well with us, I'm very happy about that. I'm hoping to get to ride again tomorrow and then that will be it until next week  DH and I are driving 6 hrs to WV this weekend to hopefully put an offer on a house with 6 acres! We wont be able to move to it till at least summer but its an amazinggg deal so we don't want to pass it up. 272 Silas Dr, Charleston, WV 25312 - Home For Sale and Real Estate Listing - realtor.com® Hopefully our new home  CAN'T WAIT TO MOVE AWAY FROM DC!





































3.46 miles 15.43 for the year.

Few wedding pics, I miss the weather
My dad and I haha


----------



## QOS

Love the house and the pictures Evilamc!!


----------



## sjharris53

Blue skies, temps in the low 50s by midday yesterday; time to ride. I rode Ombré from our property through surrounding hunting lease property; we covered almost 3.5 miles in an hour. Rain is forecast for today.... hope to get in an early afternoon ride before going to celebrate our grandson's 4th birthday.

Actually snapped a picture of Ombré with his ears forward instead of back!










2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 = 29.46 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

Nice pictures Evilamc. I would not want to come home either.

My friend Donna is coming this weekend so we will ride somewhere.


----------



## sjharris53

Repeated the same ride as yesterday, plus an extra loop. Enjoyed it even more since I had a riding buddy along.

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 = 34.04


----------



## mammakatja

I got one in too today. Shhhh.....don't tell the girls. :wink: No playing hookie today. Gotta keep 'em guessing as to when their next ride happens. I got a new breast collar to match my new girth that I got for my Aussie last month. I tried it out today. They are both Toklat Woolback. I really like it. It's very very soft and washable even though it's wool. I love the girth because it has elastic ends for stretch. It's very hard to find Aussie girths with elastic so I'm excited. Soooo much easier to girth up and he can breath. He seems way more comfortable now. Anyway, it was in the 50's and super windy. The pic of my horse tied actually shows the saddle pad blown over the wind was so strong. I didn't realize this when I took the pic so the OCD side of me wants to put the corner down in the pic. :lol: But it wasn't raining so I'll take this day, wind and all!


----------



## Eagle Child

Another snow day for this teacher, which should mean barn time, but the roads are an icy mess, so I'm home quilting and doing laundry. Guess I should clean house sometime. :lol: Oh, how your ride pictures and stories do my soul good!! 

Denise, I will be praying for your health issues. I can relate, though mine haven't been as severe as yours. You are the one I first got such a kick out of on this thread with your Texas trail adventures. Praying for many more fun adventures in your future.

Evilamc, love your wedding pictures! You're beautiful, and what a wonderful setting! Love your house, too! What a fantastic mini farm! Hope you get it. We will be almost neighbors, since I live about an hour north of there. 

Hope more fantastic rides happen for ya'll this weekend. Journey's eye is all better, so maybe we can at least go "hack" around the arena between snow storms tomorrow?  I keep trying!


----------



## sjharris53

Eagle Child said:


> Another snow day for this teacher, which should mean barn time, but the roads are an icy mess, so I'm home quilting and doing laundry. Guess I should clean house sometime. :lol:


Eagle Child, I'm a recently retired teacher, but I will always remember how wonderful snow days were! Of course, here in the South, everything pretty much comes to a standstill with over an inch of the white stuff. :lol:


----------



## clumsychelsea

We're getting a nice pile of snow today, so hopefully if the weather is good on Sunday we'll be getting out for a nice snowy ride! The ice melted yesterday with some warmer weather and didn't get a chance to refreeze before this snow fall, so the trails should be nearly perfect! 

The downside of this snow is that I just got informed that my new winter riding boots have arrived at the post office, but I can't make it into town with this weather on the go! We live on one side of a mountain, and naturally, town is on the other side. Sigh. Not tackling that steep incline today.

Haven't posted much in the way of pictures lately.... so here's a bad one of myself and Angel around Christmas. :lol:


----------



## paintgirl96

Some trail pictures taken throughout January. Ah, lovely Tennessee weather.. go from having to ride in two layers plus coveralls, and next week being able to ride in jeans and a hoodie, nearing 60 degrees! All trails are on my farm luckily


----------



## mammakatja

I just love how we all come from so many different areas and can so instantly share our surroundings. It's so much fun to see and imagine myself where everyone rides. I know this is so "normal" for so many of us now, but at 41, I still get a kick out of today's technology. Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## whisperbaby22

It really is. I appreciate when people take the time to post these photos.


----------



## phantomhorse13

clumsychelsea said:


> We're getting a nice pile of snow today, so hopefully if the weather is good on Sunday we'll be getting out for a nice snowy ride!


I do wish you would take your insane canadian winter weather back.. it does not belong here in pa!! :wink:

Today we got yet more PITA snow (about 3 inches), but the temps plummeted and the wind is insane. Our high (at 10am) was 24 and things just went downhill from there. Windchill was in the negatives by 11, so no riding for me. Tomorrow is forecast for a high of 18 with 20-30mph winds, so planning to go to a tack store sale as riding looks highly unlikely.

Another storm is coming Sunday.. how much and when is up for debate, so maybe I will get lucky and get some saddle time in before it.

Happy trails to everyone with rideable weather!!


----------



## evilamc

Ohh Eagle, if we do get the place when we move (prob summerishtime) maybe you can show me some trails  I don't know where ANY parks or anything are in WV and I don't know anyone there either lol! I've lived right out side of DC my whole life, condo I bought is only 1.5miles from my parents house that I grew up at! So ready for change.


----------



## Roman

Did a nice ride today. Did circles in the arena for half of the ride and then did a quick trail ride down the road. 

Went 1.59 miles, 30min, trotting circles in the arena and .7 of a mile down the road. 

I would post pictures but didn't while I was riding and afterwards Roman wouldn't stay still! As soon as I hit the "take picture" button he'd move his head. -_-

Miles Today: 2.29
Time Today: 52.23 (not accurate since my ID 10 TIC phone wouldn't cooperate)

Miles Total: 12.41
Time Total: 5:32:08


----------



## Eagle Child

I think that area, from google maps, is north of Charleston, kinda out in the country, evilamc. Looks like a nice area. I bet you could even ride the country roads and lanes around there, depending upon your neighbors. It will be exciting to see. I don't know the horse trails around there, but I could sure help you research them.


----------



## clumsychelsea

Had a teeny tiny ride today on Angel! Just plodded around bareback for a little while. Although I have to say... I'm really not the biggest fan of riding bareback. Maybe I just don't do it enough, but I've never really been into it even though most of the people I've met at different barns seem to love it. Definitely not Angel's fault. Sitting on her is like sitting on a big cushy armchair. :lol:

Oh... I also failed mounting her the first time (by climbing a fence and attempting to scramble on... ******* style) and somehow managed to slip right over the other side of her into a snow drift! :-| Pretty sure I looked like this. LOL 










Supposed to rain tomorrow which is going to take away all of our lovely soft snow... And it'll probably freeze, so I'm not sure when I can ride next!  

Ride: 1 km/0.6 Miles
Total: 21.3 kms/13.2 Miles


----------



## sjharris53

My riding buddy will be heading out of town on Wednesday to spend two weeks with her granddaughters, so we got in a long ride today. Her husband hauled our horses to some acreage near their home and dropped us off, telling us to call when we finished. We had several creek crossings, and Ombré was sure each one was going to be the end of him. We rode up to edge of our county's airport, and saw a small plane or two take off. Coming back down to our drop off point, we decided to get in more saddle time, so we explored a nearby gravel road, and then decided the main road had a wide enough shoulder to ride on; ending up riding the 1.5 miles back to her house.









Great view of the foothills of the Appalachians from near the airport.









Looking across to a farm we would pass later on our way home.

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 = 41.55 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

My friend Donna came over for the weekend. She and I rode yesterday afternoon. Weather was absolutely gorgeous for the last day of January. We did the longest ride from my house and went 6.8 miles. I even convinced her to try cantering on Oreo. She has always been afraid but he is the perfect horse to get comfy on as he breaks very smooth and is very easy to stop.

Total so far is 15 miles.


----------



## Celeste

The only riding I have been doing is in the arena. Hopefully it will be worth it when I get back out on the trail.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Hopefully it will Celeste. We need to find a time that you can come ride either Oreo or Fiddler (I usually put others on Oreo) and ride at my place or take you up to 1099.

AA and Roady there is an ACTHA competition March 7 at a place called Mingo Trails. It is about halfway between Macon, GA and Savannah. There is camping there also.


----------



## texasgal

Sneaked a little 4.6 mile ride in before the rain came. I came the closest I've come to coming off of Badger. He did one of those spooks where he spins and bolts.. I've got a nice bruise on the inside of my thigh, where it and my saddle horn kept me from coming off.. lol.

He's not a big spooker.. so it caught me off guard.

4.60 today
11.68 total for 2015


----------



## tinaev

It was a beautiful 74 degrees here yesterday! I know I am going to curse this continuing drought come summer but for now I am taking advantage of the gorgeous riding weather.

We did another 3.5 miles yesterday and had a quickie little photoshoot at the end of the ride.

2015 total: 14.00 miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I was able to get some saddle time in before the serious snow started. Went out with my SIL, Christine, and Mary. It was Mary's first time riding in the snow (she is normally a self-proclaimed wuss and stays home in the cold). We had a BLAST! Jemma continues to amaze all of us, as you would think she had been a trail horse for years.















































The snow started right as we were leaving the barn, but was light enough we didn't even think about not going out. In fact, the temp was a balmy 28 with almost no wind. I was riding in only 3 layers!

Got home and our herd was being photogenic, so I couldn't resist:












Finger and toes crossed that the predicted ice does not come tomorrow morning..

2015 mileage
...
1/27 dream 6.48 miles 576 ft climb 4.4 mph 49.18 total miles
2/1 jemma 10.51 miles 1237 ft climb 3.8 mph 59.69 total miles


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oreos Girl said:


> Hopefully it will Celeste. We need to find a time that you can come ride either Oreo or Fiddler (I usually put others on Oreo) and ride at my place or take you up to 1099.
> 
> AA and Roady there is an ACTHA competition March 7 at a place called Mingo Trails. It is about halfway between Macon, GA and Savannah. There is camping there also.


Thanks for the heads up OG! Are you planning on going? 

I am not sure what my schedule will be yet, changing to day shift on Friday. I had to work this weekend, and it is a rough crowd! 

Love all the pictures, from the snowy rides to someone in the 70's! Jeez we have a great group here 

I have all mine tucked in their stalls tonight, it is cold and raining, and temperatures are dropping. Usually they stay out except for meal time. 

What I accidently bought at the pet store today when I went in for dog food...he fits in my hand

I need help naming the little guy.


----------



## Roman

AnitaAnne said:


> What I accidently bought at the pet store today when I went in for dog food...he fits in my hand
> 
> I need help naming the little guy.


 Aww, he's adorable!!

Names.....

Tucker
Parker
Wes
Xax ("Zac")
Jay


----------



## Painted Horse

Did a little saturday ride. Forgot to turn off my GPS, So I got the drive home in the mileage, But I think we road about 7 miles in the snow. Wasn't bad where the snow mobiles had packed down the snow.


A little tougher when we got off the beaten path


Some of the horses got a little hot and had steam rolling off them


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> But I think we road about 7 miles in the snow.


You are so lucky. Went for the first ride of the year today, on a road that normally should have about 3 feet of snow this time of year. Bare & dry, and could only see a few patches of snow in shady spots about 1000 ft higher than we were.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Eagle Child! I need all the prayers I can get. Going to the doctor in the morning to discuss the surgery. 

Celeste glad you got out and Dawn, sounds like 3" is just enough to muck stuff up! The pictures of y'all riding in the snow was amazing!

Amy - love that little guy!!! Had those when I was a kid! 

Painted Horse - you never fail to amaze. Gorgeous pictures!!!

I went out to ride Biscuit yesterday - was about to load him up in the trailer when my cousin had to cancel the ride - her horse was having feet issues. So unless I get in a short ride Tuesday I am not riding til March now. :shock: Since we couldn't ride Sunday either I went to Conroe, Texas to a cake function to see sugar friends. Had a great time and all of the sugar people I am friends with on Face Book and had never met in person was asking me about Biscuit and saying they enjoyed my pictures of him. LOL I am well know because of the Blonde One!

I will have to enjoy y'all's riding for now - post lots of pictures!


----------



## Painted Horse

James, I should not be even thinking of riding this high on the mountain in January. But there is very little snow this year. If we don't get a wet spring,Summer is going to be very dry.


----------



## liltuktuk

No riding on Saturday for me. I was going to go out early and ride before the trimmer came out, but it was 15 F out with a real feel of -3 F, so I changed my mind. All the ponies had their feet trimmed and by the time that was done I was frozen.

Yesterday I went out to play around some more with my new saddle. It seemed nice enough when I got out there, 22 F with little wind, but by the time I got tacked up the wind had picked up and it had started snowing. I just rode Amira up and down the lane to play around and see how she was moving. She felt good and no saddle pad slippage this time. 

Phantomhorse, I used the pad you sent with the saddle this time. The pad I bought has memory foam inserts just like the pad for my western saddle and it slips back really bad when I'm riding. I'm thinking it might just be too much padding for how the saddle fits her. I'm thinking I need something in between the two. 

Here she is after our "ride". I'm sure I'm going to get a lot of weird looks when I'm out riding with my English style saddle and my western bridle and split reins....but I just love my split reins! :lol:


----------



## jamesqf

Painted Horse said:


> James, I should not be even thinking of riding this high on the mountain in January.


How high are you there? We were riding at about 6000.

Still looks like you're doing much better with the snow than we are. It really irritates me to see the news from back east, with everybody whining about getting a nice snowstorm or two.


----------



## whisperbaby22

They're complaining about snow, we're complaining about drought.


----------



## karliejaye

I tried so hard to get a trail ride in on Saturday, but Chief had other plans.

To get to the BLM trails, I have to go down a pretty steep hill (on our property) and cross the road. Not bad at all. However, Chief decided he was terrified of the hill which we have ridden numerous times before. He pulled out all the stops, balking backing up, pawing and even a few small rears when pushed. So my trail ride turned into getting him down the hill, going back up and getting down again and again and again. So SORT OF like a trail ride. We rode about an hour and he was way too winded and wet after that for me to feel ok about doing the loop I had planned on 

Here is the best pic I can find of the hill in question (not from this weekend and not Chief, haha) It's really hard to get an idea of the steepness of it, but it is steep, covered in deer trails, and has very deep sand, so it is not the easiest thing in the world to ride.


----------



## any

1.02.2015 - 25,5km - Total: 40,5km


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. Been dealing with family health in the fact of my MIL, who lives with us, was diagnosed with lung cancer a few weeks ago. Been focusing on finding her options instead of chemo and we have all agreed to try a natural course of treatment. I found a bulk of info on treating and curing it from within with healing the immune system.

OG, I would love to go to that ride, but I'm in the process of selling my BP trailer,already a buyer with deposit, dually, buyer interested, and thinking about the big trailer I just traded for. Looking to buy our own place with land for the horses and gathering up all the funding for down payment I can. I can always get another truck and trailer down the road. Not always going to have an opportunity to have this much down payment. Between tax return, bp trailer sell and truck we stand to have around $20K. If I sell the big trailer then I could be around $25-$27K to use towards dp and closing.

Most of the places I'm looking at are close to great trails I can access from the property.

I will try to come around a little more as there for a while I was nose deep in researching options for my mother in law.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roadyy,
Good luck on finding an option for you MIL. Sorry to hear about her diagnosis.


----------



## Rebelwithacause

This thread makes me want to take off of work and head straight to the barn, saddle up and go on a ride! I missed it last weekend and it has put me in a funk lol.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Painted Horse- That scenery is to die for!

liltuktuk- I think Amira makes the mixed discipline tack look good!

any- Your rides always have nice scenery! I think I might need to move to Poland.

Roadyy- Sorry to hear about your MIL. I wish you luck with trying to find an option.


Had a good ride on Saturday I couldn't take many pics because my stupid phone died. So I couldn't get an accurate mile count but the last time I had looked at my phone to see the miles it said 9.51 and I was about 3/4 of the way done with my ride so that's what I'll count. I rode on some trails down the road a bit then up and down the bayou!

*30.38 miles total*


----------



## Houston

Took my mare on another nice solo ride a few days ago. She did great! A little spooky at first, but still has no major issues going out along even though we usually head out with a friend and endurance partner. 

Decided to do a short but quick ride AND a little exploring. Through the bushes and off our normal trail is a street... a completely empty street with no houses or anything. I marked where we came from with a nice arrow made from branches (knowing me, I'd never find my way back otherwise). It's a bit strange that there is nothing on the street... but hey- more places to ride and condition for me and Dory! We trotted along side the road and saw not a single soul, house, etc. It's just one big loop.

Unfortunately due to starting a new job (at a saddle/tack store nonethless, woohoo for discounts!) and school in the same week, I've been exhausted and am trying to fit riding in my schedule. One night after work I was having such bad pony withdrawals I went to go ride at about 9:30pm 

Rainy weather doesn't help, so we've been working in the arena.

Cannot wait till next week's Valentines's endurance ride

Currently at 57.97 miles for the year.


----------



## evilamc

Sorry to hear about your mil Roadyy but how exciting you may get to buy a new place with some land! We made an offer yesterday on the place with almost 6 acres. Its not amazing, and def needs a bit of work so we only offered 85k...still waiting to hear back.

Painted..your snow pics....are AWESOME! I wish we had that much..well until I'd have to drive to the barn so I could ride in it lol.

Glad most of you are getting some miles in!

I got off early today but was too tired to trailer to the park so we just rode around the neighborhood behind the barn. Tried to get a cute little video of his head shake haha, not very good at trying to get him to gait with one hand.






2.41 miles today, 17.84 for the year. I feel like I'm so behind already! I need to get some longer rides in.


----------



## Painted Horse

We were riding about 7,000', Might have gotten up almost to 8000 in a couple of spots.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I will not be going to the endurance ride in Sylvester Ga this weekend to crew for a friend locally to competes. They invited me along to see what it was like and I was all about going. With the recent monies building up and trying to save more to go towards buying a place I reluctantly backed out.

There is, however, a camping trail ride weekend going on just about 20 miles up the road this weekend that I should be easily able to afford. lol

I will post up pics if it works out. It is up at Ecofina where the bee stings all happened, but will be on different trails.

The boys got their pedicures last night and I am interested in trying their trail boots on them to see how they fit and how the boys do in them. This could be a great test.


----------



## phoenix

Hey everyone, keep the amazing photos coming. I'm living vicariously through all of your amazing rides. I probably won't get out on trail until late March early April; my trail buddy's mam is very sick and to get out for a ride she'll have to arrange a carer plus my raynaud's is awful this time of year so i won't be tracking miles until the spring. I can't wait to get out though!


----------



## QOS

Gorgeous pictures - living vicariously too!

Roaddy - so very sorry about your mother in law. I will be praying for her and for your research to bring solid results. 

I have only been to the barn for just carrot runs. Monday was taken up with bloodwork/x-rays/ekg's and a visit with the doctor. Tuesday it was sprinkling but the barn guys were shoveling out the horses run in shed with the tractor. Sarge and Biscuit ran around bucking a few times but couldn't wait for some carrots.

Today I had errands and then stopped and got my barn guys fancy chocolate cupcakes and told them to watch over my horses while I was in the dang hospital!

Tomorrow is the day for the surgery - it will be at noon Central time so if y'all can spare a prayer I would appreciate it!


----------



## Roadyy

Consider it done from here.


----------



## Roman

Same as well! I hope it goes well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjharris53

phoenix said:


> Hey everyone, keep the amazing photos coming. I'm living vicariously through all of your amazing rides. I probably won't get out on trail until late March early April; my trail buddy's mam is very sick and to get out for a ride she'll have to arrange a carer plus my raynaud's is awful this time of year so i won't be tracking miles until the spring. I can't wait to get out though!


Raynaud's? I have that too, but living in Georgia, riding during the winter is still doable. I have the worst time with it in grocery stores, year round. By the time I finish the produce, dairy or frozen aisles, my fingers are solid white!


----------



## QOS

Heading for the hospital...going to come out a new chick and it will be game on with The Biscuit!


----------



## Celeste

I hope things go great for you.


----------



## Roadyy

God Speed and prayers sent.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Praying for you Denise


----------



## Eagle Child

Prayers!


----------



## gunslinger

QOS said:


> Heading for the hospital...going to come out a new chick and it will be game on with The Biscuit!


Best wishes....I sure the Biscuit can't wait!


----------



## evilamc

Hope all goes well QOS!

I rushed to get off work early yesterday to meet up with my friend at the park with a ring. Her horse is only 4 and has been cooped up last few weeks so was FULL of energy! She beat me there, and when I pulled up Jax saw his friend and got sooo excited, he couldn't wait to go say hi.

We played in the ring for a little bit, I practiced our one rein stops while she worked the snot out of her boy, then we hit the trails.

We didn't get too far though...we got to a second where they've been doing some construction and now they had the actual path completely blocked. Only way around it was a 2 ft drop ditch...I'm sure Jax could of done it but I didn't trust my friends horse to do it safely, hes a scaredy cat sometimes and young/silly.

So we turned around and got back to parking lot then I took her on a different loop around the meadow that shes never been on. So at least we got something in!

Had my tracker on while in the ring hehe so total I did 4.16 miles. Most of it was trail though, so 22 for the year.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Much love QOS! Man...do I have a lot of catching up to do on this thread! 

Lots of changes going on here. I decided to sell my mare Selena and found her a great home where she won't have to worry about the stress or demands of endurance. While I am ready to continue with my goals of pursuing 50s, I felt that my horse wasn't, so I tried to make the best decision for both of us. I have received many updates since she left a couple of weeks ago and she is doing great!

Vee of course was sad, but it has given me the opportunity to work with her a little more one on one. I took her for a 2.65 mile walk yesterday where she climbed some dirt hills and went into the river for the first time. Such a brave filly. She is now a whopping 13.2 hands at almost 16 months of age lol. 
























LASTLY... I have been on the market for a new endurance prospect...and I think I have found the one! Don't want to spill details yet, but as soon as HE arrives I'll cave :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Vee is looking so good. Good luck with the incoming Fella and can't wait to see.


Denise, how did the surgery go? Equining minds want to know!!!


If I am off tomorrow then I am heading for the trails. One of the supervisors just came by a few minutes ago and asked if I am working tomorrow. I told him if the superintendent tells me to work I will, but I am not going to seek him out to ask to work.lol I love my wife working so I can afford to not work so many Saturdays and can go ride some. Is a great feeling.

We went and look at a potential new place for us last night. 5ba/3 ba, 2865 sq ft triple wide on 5.97 acres. The kitchen and back deck are the entire 3rd section. Mobile home is in very good shape, but the property will need lots of TLC. There are 2 ponds in front and 3 behind the home that are a little bigger than the home. The 4 closet to the home will have to be filled in for my liking. 

We have to call the agent back today to get more info.


----------



## QOS

Surgery went just fine. Pathology will be next week probably. She wants it gone over with a fine tooth comb given the family history. 

I can drive Monday as long as I am not on heavy duty pain meds. I haven't taken any since early this morning. Hope to be riding in exactly 6 weeks when we go to Ebenezer.

I will be going home shortly!!! Thanks for the prayers. I am so the pathology is good too.

Roaddy - that place may work out!! Need more pics!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Glad you are doing well QOS. I hope the pathology comes out well too.


----------



## whisperbaby22

The weather here is fantastic. I thought that the lighting was cool for this photo, but when I got back from my ride, it has this weird light bar across it. Ruined the artistic aspect of my photo, but here it is.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe that light bar was just the happiness shining through from your ride.

I have been working with Sshabecka in the arena as often as I can and it is starting to pay off. I did a little 1.1 mile solo trail ride with her today and she did very well. She is starting to work on the bit and collect a little more and actually pay attention to what I ask her.

Total 5 trail miles


----------



## Celeste

Denise, I am so glad that your surgery went well. I know that you will have a few rough days, but you will enjoy life so much more without that crazy organ........

I know I do.


----------



## Roman

First ride of February! It's been really cold and it snowed recently. However, today it got up to the 50s and the snow melted so it was ALL muddy!  We did get a ride in and went down the road. We ventured farther then we have, actually. Going up another street for a half mile or so. Then on the way back we rode in a field beside the road and some small flags were set up in the ground, so we trotting through them.  The only thing terrible is he would shy at puddles of water. -_- Really? 

But we got 2.21 miles and rode for 40 minutes.

January Miles: 12.41
Jan. Time: 5:32:09
February Miles: 2.21
Feb. Time: 40:41 (min > sec)
Total Miles: 14.62
Total Time: 6:12:50 (hr > min > sec)


----------



## sjharris53

Roman, love the shadow/silhouette picture! 

I rode yesterday here at home, and then rode for a trainer/clinician I had asked to come and evaluate Ombré and me. He liked Ombré a lot, and told me I have some hard work to do to improve my seat and hands in order for him to gait consistently. He was very good at explaining what I am doing wrong, how to do it right, and why it makes a difference. I knew after our hour session I needed to keep working with him, and I've decided instead of heading off to a clinic in April, I will send Ombré to his barn for one to two months, and go several times weekly for lessons on him. Seems like the best use of money, and the best way to attain my goal of being the best rider I can be for my horse. 

Today I will be going on my last trail ride for awhile, and then it will be arena work for us. 

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 = 43.05 miles


----------



## Roadyy

Sitting here after going out to feed the boys waiting on time to go back and load one or two and head for the trails to meet the group for a trail ride. Will post pics later. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Roman

Thank you, Sjharris! 

The trainer sounds fabulous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sjharris53

Just got back from a beautiful day on the trails at Garland Mountain. Rode with about ten saddle club members for the first half, then a friend on a Rocky Mt. horse and I decided to go our own way. I put into practice a lot of what the trainer told me to work on, and was amazed at the difference in Ombré! He was actually gaiting; don't know what gait it was, but I know it wasn't pacing! Woo-hoo! I was concentrating so much on improving my skills, I didn't think to take a picture until I had loaded him to come home. Tomorrow, he's off to the trainer.










2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 = 52.36 miles


----------



## Celeste

My daughter and I rode today. We went through the little trail on our place that we call “Rocky Hill”. Shadow was an angel. Sshabecka was an angel on the way out and only a little bit devilish on the way back. She was also in heat. Her first heat of the year is usually a deal killer; we just don’t ride. We rode anyway. I really think that she is improving from all the work I have been doing with her in the arena. The weather was perfect; 60 degrees and the sun was shining. Not bad for February. We rode 2.2 miles.

*Total 7.2 trail miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I decided I had to give up riding this weekend to get stuff done on the farm instead.


----------



## greentree

We do that a lot, OG! 

Denise, I am so pleased your surgery went well!! You will be back to riding in no time.

I drug DH to the cave today for a ride...it was such a lovely day! I was half worn out by the time we left, having to clean the barn, trim Sissy's feet, and put boots on both horses. We got almost 6 miles in. I had to get off twice to untwist the boots on Sissy....she needs the wide boots, and I have not ordered them yet.


----------



## QOS

Thanks everyone. I am doing just fine. I didn't even take pain meds at all today. Went with hubby to ship off the Steele Saddle and to pick up lunch. Got up and walked around a few times today - then I plopped down and have been resting today. I am going to go see my ponies tomorrow - miss them already.


----------



## Zexious

sjharris--Wow, he's got such a beautiful face :O


----------



## sjharris53

Zexious said:


> sjharris--Wow, he's got such a beautiful face :O


Thanks! That face and especially his eyes are what got me hook, line and sinker. And fortunately for me, he has turned out to be much more than a just a pretty face.


----------



## phantomhorse13

FINALLY got out today!! :happydance: :happydance:

Weather warmed to an amazing 40 degrees, which was enough to soften the ice so it wasn't a knife when you punched through it. DH and I got Sultan and George out for their first real work of the season and they did great. It's amazing to me how much horses hold their fitness.






































Just as we were arriving home, DH got a call from a friend asking him to bring the tractor to pull his truck out of the ditch beside his driveway (yay melting ice!). So I snagged the opportunity to get Dream out on a brief ride. Decided to try taking all 3 dogs for the first time. I was pleasantly surprised that Katie, my DH's dog who supposedly tries to herd the horse if my DH is riding, listened to me and did not even think about nipping at Dream (can you guess who is the doggie disciplinarian in our house?! :wink.

The dogs had a blast running around in the snow. Dream was her normal mellow self, even with the dogs running along beside her.




















2015 mileage
...
2/8 george 13.58 miles 1650 ft climb 5.6 mph 73.27 total miles
2/8 dream 3.15 miles 390 ft climb 3.7 mph *76.42 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

My daughter and I rode the same trail that we rode yesterday except we went a little further. My horse was much better behaved except when an evil vine jumped out and grabbed her leg and tried to eat her. She bolted off sideways for a few strides; I pulled her in and told her she was ok. I was amazed that she trusted me enough to actually stop and get untangled. I was also amazed that I didn’t fall off. Too bad nobody videoed it. Lol. 
The weather was amazing again. Upper 60’s with sunshine.
Today’s ride = 2.7 miles.

Total trail miles 9.9.


----------



## Fellpony

not been around so a lot to catch up on...not been riding either I had family visiting but managed two lovely rides this weekend in almost spring like weather.... Yes its still winter over here...but today it was blue sky and warm sunshine. I have lost more weight which is brilliant and part of my main plans for this year.

My OH bought me a lovely Lilac endurance bridle, reins and breastplate and martingale set for Eva my black fell mare I am praying that it will be here for the weeknd...as its my 2nd ride on Sunday hoping this time Eva wont jog all the way round but I am armed with what to try if she does jog 

I hope to ride everyday this week and then she can have two days off after the ride to recover.

Eva 50.76+ 6+ 5 = 61.76 miles
Melody 11+ 4= 15 miles
Belle 5.30 hours

4lbs + 4lbs= 8lb lost so far


----------



## gunslinger

The weather this weekend here in Dixie was wonderful......mid 60's both days.

Saturday, GF and I rode the Cadillacs....9.25 miles....

Sunday, we rode Sylco creek....on bumpty bumps.....This was my 4th time on Mr. Jack.....Mr. Jack is a tale of two horses.....the day started with me falling off while mounting......the first time I've hit the ground in over 5 years....I guess the good thing about this time of year is the mud is soft......so no harm, no foul......kept my cowboy hat on.....and reins in hand.....if you got to fall off....at least look good doing it right?

About mile 7 or so...the switch turned on and Mr. Jack was perfect.....fly by wire....took the front and stepped out at a walk with purpose....loved it....

About mile 11, the switch turned back off and we fought with each other the rest of the ride.....I do believe a trot is the devils gait....never could get Mr. Jack into a canter.....maybe next time....

There's times I see great things in Mr. Jack, and other times we just fight with each other.....but I think we made progress......

51.75 miles so far this year....off to a pretty good start considering....


----------



## Roadyy

Saturday was the best weather riding day I've seen in a year. lol

We got in 8.2 miles with a stop next to one of the lakes for lunch.

*Total 15.75 miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday we got a lovely ride in. We cut through the woods and went out the old railroad line and back. Amira was raring to go and my shoulders are actually sore from holding her back. :shock: She apparently has decided that her winter off has basically meant that she forgot all her manners. 

Cutting through the corn fields the snow was up to their bellies, so they had quite the workout getting out to the main trail. And then once out in the open we let them open up at a trot. Thankfully I decided to use my western saddle that is a little more secure, Amira has a huge trot and I'm not quite used to the english saddle yet and probably wouldn't have been able to stay on. :lol:

2/7/14, 6.4 miles, 20.75 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

We got another foot of snow over the weekend, and it's still pouring down, maybe another half a foot before we get a couple of days off, and then it starts back up on Thursday.

There was a brief break in the snow Saturday morning, so I at least was able to trek to the barn to see Isabel and give her a good grooming.

It's been at least a month since it's been possible to ride. I am getting pretty miserable about it. There are some really gorgeous pictures in this thread though, I love what everyone is posting!

_Oh, it's you- do you not ride anymore?









_


----------



## paintgirl96

More trails and one road shot from the weekend! 
My bay overo coming 2 year old decided she was following us on our trail Saturday


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Got in 2 really good rides this weekend. The weather where I live has been phenomenal in the low 70s (F). The first ride was on Friday and I took my older mare Beebe out this time. I don't ride her much during the colder months because the cold weather seems to make her arthritis worse but with this warmer weather we've been having she's been feeling A LOT better. So I took her out and she did so well no pain or swelling in her joints when we were done! That ride was 6.2 miles which made my total 36.85miles.

























The 2nd ride was on Sunday and I went with my BO, his 2 grandchildren and my BF. It's been 3 yrs since my BF has rode a horse and he had to get off and walk for a little bit because he said his bottom was so sore. He rode our younger mare Warrior and I rode Beebe, who was not a happy camper she likes to lead but once she gets up front she wants to kick every other horse who tries to pass her or comes close to her so I have to hold her back. That ride was 7.02 miles.

*43.60 miles total*


----------



## Rebelwithacause

Prayers your way!! Speedy recovery and all


----------



## Eagle Child

I was able to ride around at the ranch where Journey is boarded on both Saturday and Sunday, both beautiful days in the 60's. I didn't get her out on the trail myself, but lent her out to the trail boss for a guided ride where she was the lead horse. She was perfect, he said. I'm so glad she got to go, though it was super muddy out there. She loves the trail. Me, I knew I needed to break myself in gently after being off since the week before New Years. I did ride around the farm and arena a good bit, because today I'm SORE, but it's a great kind of pain! :lol: It felt so sweet to be on her back again and to actually have the footing and weather to make it enjoyable. 

More snow coming, but spring is getting closer. Can't come soon enough for me! Enjoying reading about and seeing pictures of everyone's rides. Great times!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Glad some of you have been getting in some ride time. The weather has been beautiful here but aside from the VeeBabe I have been horseless. 

HOWEVER...today my new boy arrived! :happydance:

This is Flash (CB Firestorm) and he is a 6 year old registered half Arabian (x Appy) gelding. I have him on trial until March but I have a feeling he's gonna be a keeper. Green under saddle but a total sweetheart. I'm very excited to watch him transform and for us to grow as a team.


----------



## sjharris53

Endurance Lover, Flash is one gorgeous boy! Hope he works out well for you.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

sjharris53 said:


> Endurance Lover, Flash is one gorgeous boy! Hope he works out well for you.


Thank you!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Congrats on Flash. I look forward to hearing stories of you and him on the trail and training for Endurance.


----------



## BoldComic

That's it. We are never going to ride this year. This is what we did this morning instead. Yup, abscess. What you can't see in this picture is the far hind leg wrapped in pretty pink vet-wrap. Puncture wound. Gaaahhhh! :?










I enjoyed catching up on everyones rides however. Computer crashed and the new one just showed up so I was a few days behind. Man a lot can happen in just a few days! Happy trails.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just caught up...

Spent the morning with a 90 min cardio-tennis with my DD. Had fun and ran around a lot, and even managed to smack that ball a few times! Coach likes to hit to where you need to run, bend and stretch. 

Rode Chivas in the arena for about an hour Saturday after lunch. 

Sunday came down with some sort of bug, too miserable to work Monday, but seem to be ok today. 

BoldComic: hope your boy recovers quickly. 

EL6: Flash is a beauty! Can't wait to hear about your rides, he looks fast!


----------



## Zexious

Bold--I hope your horsie feels better and heals incident free ;-;


----------



## Roman

BoldComic, I hope he recovers and heals up nicely! 

Roman and I went on a ride last night. Spent fifteen minutes trotting circles in the arena and then went down the road. 2.71 miles in all. Like .7 miles in the arena. And it took us 40min. Now I'm really sure that the saddle does NOT fit...I have a picture of him in the pasture and he looks fabulous and no giant belly. Then I took one after we rode and he looks swayback and has a giant belly. D: 

Good picture - no saddle



:-( picture - after saddle



On our ride...



And running horse! 



February Miles: 4.92
February Time: 1:26:34

Total Miles: 17.33
Total Time: 6:59:44


----------



## Roadyy

Looking at that sweat mark it looks like the saddle was too far forward. Could be picture tricks though. Just an observation.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Thank you Oreo & Anita! 

I'm super excited about him. He's currently a little underweight and undermuscled in my opinion, so I'll be going slow with him as far as conditioning goes. Thankfully there is always plenty of groundwork to do and I may even start some work under saddle soon, depending if my treeless will work on him or not.

This morning I spent a few hours at the barn cleaning and reading a book while I watched the horses' herd dynamics change. It fascinates me how quickly they learn and form relationships. Vee is really liking her new big brother :lol:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=48444__HtM4


----------



## BoldComic

All of our snow is gone and the ground is thawed. We will still get some freezes but it looks like winter is over. As soon as we get this foot healed up we're going riding. The rear leg injury could do with some light work to get rid of the swelling I think. 

The silver lining to these injuries is I'm spending lots of quality time with Comic. In the winter our relationship revolves around food 3 times a day. He's out in the pasture with the other horses. Now he's in a stall so I don't have to catch and tie him to check his wounds. However, it is a bit like torture to have such a beautiful sunny day, clear skies, and only a tiny breeze and we can't saddle up...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was 35, sunny, with almost no wind and I had the afternoon off work.. but the ice crust on the snow is still strong enough to hold my weight. Ugh. BUT, my amazing DH came home from work at lunch to run the skid around the farm and break up the @%&*ing ice so I could ride!! :clap:

While riding the same 2ish mile loop (well, more like a big figure 8) over and over isn't the most exciting thing in the world, it's sure better than being stuck in the house!! Since I didn't have time to get both boys out individually, I decided to try ponying from Sultan for the first time. I figured worse case, the snow would make for a soft landing and we were never more than 1/2 mile from home. :wink:





























The boys behaved wonderfully and all my limbs are still attached. :lol:


2015 mileage
...
2/8 dream 3.15 miles 390 ft climb 3.7 mph 76.42 total miles
2/11 sultan w/george 14.28 miles 1291 ft climb 8.5 mph *90.70 total *miles


----------



## clumsychelsea

We have had horrible weather for riding lately! Either it's -30 and completely unenjoyable, or it's snowing, or it's freezing rain, or, like today, there is nothing but ice on the ground! Ugh! Plus we have a 4 day blizzard coming up starting tomorrow. Sigh. 

Went to the barn today and spent some time with Angel, though. I introduced her to being tied on either side of her halter (******* style with lead ropes), which she's never done before, and she was fine, as expected. Brushed her and helped a friend with teaching her horse with picking up her feet nicely and then got all the ponies in for feeding. 



















Went skating on the bay as well!


----------



## liltuktuk

I can't wait until we spring ahead and the light lasts longer and I can ride more, this being dark after I get out of work is killing me!

Hoping to ride this weekend, but we'll see. They're forecasting highs to be around 5 F, and that's without the windchill. :shock::evil: Tonight with the windchill they're saying -25 F. 

I did get to at least play with Maverick a bit last night out in the pasture. Since I haven't been able to work with him much he's decided that when he's on a line that means he has to listen to the humans, if we're out in the pasture and he's loose, he apparently thinks he doesn't have to listen to the humans. Needless to say he's done some stupid stuff and has gotten his butt whooped for it a few times. 

So last night I took a dressage whip out there with me and moved him around the herd without a line on. He did really well and there was lots of licking and chewing going on. And when I was finished he was following me everywhere.  I made him back up next to the other horses, side pass towards and away from the others, and then keep his butt away from me. 

I think he had the light bulb moment when I was moving him around near the boss gelding and he was looking at me like "uh Mom...do you realize who you're pushing me towards? He'll whoop my butt!", and as he got closer and the gelding made a face to which I then told that gelding to cut the crap and moved him away from Maverick, that when I'm in the pasture I'm in charge, even over the herd boss.

Not trail related...but with my lack of trail riding its all I've got.

Also I weight taped both Maverick and Amira last night. They're both around 900 lbs and she's 14.3 and he's 14.2. My baby is not much of a baby anymore.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Okay so I totally lied in my last post...I rode my new gelding last night because I couldn't resist!!!:lol:

I wasn't very well prepared as I still don't have a bridle or bit for him, however I borrowed a Dr.Cook from my friend I was riding with just to give it a try. Flash was SO good, especially being his first time ridden in a treeless saddle, breastcollar, AND bitless bridle. We did some walking, trotting, and flexing. Overall a great first ride :thumbsup:


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

my oh my how i can't wait for spring weather! in the meantime i actually got some snowy riding time in! and a bit of slipping happened...i have been lucky enough to be training and taking lessons from my neighbor with my mare OT, sprucing up for 4H and random shows this year, working on roll backs, backing under saddle, neck reining and over all manners, its been going great! and i finally figured out why my saddle was slipping so much... the tree is worn badly and it no longer will stay up on OT's withers sadly  soooo i have been on the market for a new saddle and stumbled across a nice used Hereford, and have it on layaway until my dad pays me back next week so i can pay it in full and get it down here! I'm so excited! also, by the end of February i shall have a new mare to ride  im lucky enough that my some day sister in law is letting me lease out her new Missouri fox trotter Blondie( renaming in process) so im also excited about the rides we both will have in the future now that she has a horse of her own again.



http://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah246/OverTime21/fhm_zpsc7a85a32.jpg


----------



## AnitaAnne

EL6: what kind of treeless are you using? Flash looks really good btw.


----------



## EnduranceLover6

AnitaAnne said:


> EL6: what kind of treeless are you using? Flash looks really good btw.


I have a Bandos. And thank you! I hope to have him looking even better soon!


----------



## mammakatja

Gosh y'all have been busy!!! I missed a whole week on here because my husband's parents want to move closer to us and are house hunting. They are retiring next year and want to leave the city life behind and be closer to the grandkids. We shopped for houses for a week, made 2 offers, everything has fallen through so far. I had no idea houses were so hot to trot in the sticks. Kinda makes me feel good about where I live.  So anyway, I finally got a ride in yesterday only to end up in town where they want to move and go house shopping on HORSEBACK! LOL We got a pic of me in front of a serious prospect. Let me tell ya, we had the neighbors' attention. Then we tied off at Dairy Queen and had a burger. Why anyone would want to live in the city is beyond me. I love this small town life!!!

"How about this one, Mema?!" Mojo wasn't overly impressed with the "******s" in the windows, aka his own reflection. :lol:


----------



## any

13.02.2015 - 10,5km - Total: 51km

























usually i'm not superstitious but at the end of our ride we broke bridle...


----------



## clumsychelsea

Loving the riding pictures!! I haven't so much as left the house since yesterday and we're currently in the middle of a blizzard... Which will continue until Sunday. So I'm living through all of you right now!! 

Missing summertime... I can't even make it down to the barn today, let alone do anything productive!


----------



## clumsychelsea

Update: 2-3 feet of snow and counting. Supposed to continue until 12 tomorrow afternoon and possibly more sunday, and another blizzard early next week! Had some trouble getting the doors open to let the dog out a little while ago so hopefully things calm down earlier than expected...


----------



## mammakatja

I can't even imagine what you folks up north are going through. We panic when there's an inch of snow on the ground here in TX. What drives me crazy here is mud. We get precip but it turns our black clay into snot. I'd almost rather everything be frozen.


----------



## jamesqf

clumsychelsea said:


> Update: 2-3 feet of snow and counting. Supposed to continue until 12 tomorrow afternoon and possibly more sunday, and another blizzard early next week!


That is SO not fair. We (finally) had one halfway decent storm last weekend, now it's back in the 60s again :-(


----------



## clumsychelsea

jamesqf said:


> That is SO not fair. We (finally) had one halfway decent storm last weekend, now it's back in the 60s again :-(


I was sunk almost to my waist shovelling at 6am this morning! You can have it all lol! 

Luckily it's a very light fluffy snow, not wet or heavy at all. Only problem is that a tiny gust of wind sends a mini tornado of snow at you. Just went to the barn and the ponies are loving it. The minis not so much because the drifts are as tall and taller than they are!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH and I got the boys out briefly.. had wanted to do more, but when it started snowing sideways, we said enough is enough. While we aren't going to wind up with the snow poor Chelsea has, any snow over the ice is a massive PITA.





























Temps are supposed to fall dramatically as the day continues. I don't even want to think about how cold the real feel is going to be tomorrow if the outright temp is 7 and we have 30-40 mph winds.. :shock:

2015 mileage
...
2/11 sultan w/george 14.28 miles 1291 ft climb 8.5 mph 90.70 total miles
2/14 george 4.51 miles 417 ft climb 6.4 mph *95.21 total miles*


----------



## clumsychelsea

PhantomHorse- Those pictures are gorgeous!! That looks like a really nice place to ride.


----------



## paintedpastures

Well haven't ridden my little fireball for couple weeks but today was so nice thought i'd venture out We just got about 4-5" snow overnight to add to what we already have:-( so riding area is limited I tried warming her up & get some of the sass out of her before taking her on the little trails, Snow is pretty deep on them so didn't want to go to far:wink: She headed out pretty well ,a bit looky & energetic but manageable. She is getting better & less reactive to every little thing like when we first started out on our solo rides outside an arena, so happy to see the improvement:lol: Well today she had some real tests!!! was walking along ,stopped & was deciding what trail to take back to yard. She was acting little fresh & spotted something in bush but was just looking. I looked the direction & saw something,then took a big gulp:shock: a moose!! Decided to get off before she had a meltdown & left me in snowbank. On dismount the moose on cue came out of bushes initially toward us. It wasn't till then she realized what it was & danced around me:-(. Moose thank goodness changed it's direction with the commotion & ran off ,jumping the nearby fence. Snow was knee deep but got back on & continued on back to yard. As approaching yard ....my hillbilly neighbor is at it again:evil:. I don't know what possess him to play loud audio sounds of scavenger birds & coyotes in his back yard with occasional sounds of gun shot thrown in. Well when he starts that up my other horses get all hot & bothered by it & run around ,also freaks my dog out. Not wanting to risk her having a meltdown over that,after her nerves were still a little frazzled from moose{ok mine too I admit:lol:} decided best get off & lead the short bit back to barn:wink:. Yup that was my excitement for the day:-o She was a little uptight about our encounters yes, but actually for her,not bad....Actually happy she didn't have big meltdown I was anticipating with it all.


----------



## Celeste

Your neighbor is trying to be kind and help you desensitize your horse...........

The moose would probably have given me a heart attack whether it bothered the horse or not...


----------



## paintedpastures

Celeste said:


> Your neighbor is trying to be kind and help you desensitize your horse...........
> 
> The moose would probably have given me a heart attack whether it bothered the horse or not...


 I'm just glad moose decided to depart away from us after all Just had a sigh of relief......
Well could also do without the neighbors assistance in my horse training,lol.:shock::lol: Not the first time he has played the audio of "animal commotion",so my horses & dog are becoming more accustom. They don't run about so upset as the first time he did that! Now It is just loud & annoying more than anything:-x. he is not being very Neighhh..borly IMO:lol::lol:


----------



## texasgal

View attachment 598842


9.2 miles on Fatty McFats .. that brings me up to 24 miles + (too tired to go look for the exact numbers.

Tomorrow it's 7IL Ranch with Badger.. 

It's a horsey sorta weekend..


----------



## sjharris53

clumsychelsea said:


> PhantomHorse- Those pictures are gorgeous!! That looks like a really nice place to ride.


I totally agree! 

Ombré has been at the trainer since last Sunday, and I've had two lessons on him since then. It's wonderful to actually have instruction while I'm riding instead of reading about what to do, and then trying to do it on my own. 

Snow is in the forecast for Georgia this week - something that doesn't happen every winter, so I told my trainer I may be bringing my horse home so that I can go riding in the snow. The pictures of many of you riding in the snow have inspired me to do the same!

Estimating my mileage - albeit arena and not trail miles - a total of 1.5 hours riding, at an average of 3 mph = 4.5 miles more.

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 = 56.86 miles


----------



## Roman

jamesqf said:


> That is SO not fair. We (finally) had one halfway decent storm last weekend, now it's back in the 60s again :-(


 I will trade our 60 degrees with my 20-30ish degree weather ANY day! :wink:


----------



## Oreos Girl

My horses have something new to get used to. My hubby got one of those quad copters. He was like the horses didn't mind. Yeah right, they watched that thing like a hawk. Oreo really has it bad because I am treating is foot for thrush so he has to come stick his foot in a bucket of bleach every night. He is snorting and trying to dance. Makes my job a lot of fun.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Oreos Girl- My husband has a gas powered RC car and my horses hate it he thinks they like it but they don't.

Had a really nice ride yesterday the weather was beautiful in the high 70s low 80s sunshining with a nice breeze. I took both my girls out yesterday on the trails by my barn. I rode Beebe first then I got on Warrior and took her out. The SCARIEST thing ever happened to me when I was out riding War. We were trotting along all happy then all of a sudden we rode right into a spider wed. That's not the first time that has happened to me and that wasn't even the worst of it. There was a freaking spider on that web and when we rode into the spider was on my shoulder. I freaked out and was panicking, screaming and weaving my arms around trying to get this spider off of me. Thank goodness my horse just stood there and let me panic and she didn't take off running. I about had a heart attack. The spider was probably only the size of a quarter but I HATE spiders and that had to of been the worst trail riding experience I have ever had. Anyway I rode for 10.6 miles yesterday.

*54.20 miles total*

My ride with Beebe:








































My ride with Warrior:


----------



## phantomhorse13

So jealous of all the lovely riding pics! Hope everyone is taking full advantage of their weather. Well done to deal with moose shock and silly boys and their toys!



clumsychelsea said:


> PhantomHorse- Those pictures are gorgeous!! That looks like a really nice place to ride.


I am super lucky that I can ride right off our place - all those pics are from either our property or my BILs. Can't access any of the other trails I normally ride due to the ice right now.

Weatherman was correct about today. Despite the sun, outside is horrible. High was a whopping 4F, with the insane winds making the real feel -30F to -40F.


----------



## greentree

We got JR out today and drove a bit.....because hopefully tomorrow we will be driving the sleigh!!! Then later in the week, it goes to heck in a hand basket!! 

I really enjoyed everyone's pictures! 

I rode a couple of horses this past week. One day I put Spirit in the trailer and took myself to Mammoth Cave. We went about 8 miles. Of course, I put my GPS on, then about 15 feet down the trail the battery died. This happens about every other time I use it....


----------



## clumsychelsea

What a day!! Went to the barn to see Angel and wound up loading our wagon horse and going into town to do sleigh rides at the winter carnival! It was completely unexpected but I did enjoy it, aside from the cold. It wasn't too terrible, probably about -10 or -15C, but being out in it for three hours got a bit chilly! The kids loved it. It was fun to do some stuff with driving since mostly I just ride.

On our way back home, we got a call from one of the barn helpers on her way to church, and she said that all the horses were out of the field! The last person at the barn didn't latch the gate properly and sure enough... the ponies saw their opportunity. Barn helper couldn't stop because of church (people around here do not miss church for ANY reason) so I went ahead of my BO who was pulling the trailer and rushed there... Another girl came and we managed to get them all put away properly. Most of them were in the barn anyway, chowing down on the cinnamon rolls we had on the desk! I still have no idea how they got in the barn since the doors were closed when we got there. :?

Anyway, bad weather again tonight. About 50 cm of snow expected and wind gusts to 125 ish km/hour. It's just starting now and will go through the night and into tomorrow. We have got no luck when it comes to weather....

Sadly no pictures from today since I forgot my phone at home!


----------



## Celeste

I thought that there was something in the Bible about it was ok to skip if your ox was in a ditch. It seems like that would apply to horses..........


----------



## texasgal

6.53 today for a total of 31.03.

No pics as we rode in the rain.. Lovely Day at 7IL ranch.

Tiff.. where is that you were riding?


----------



## QOS

Loved all the pictures and stories - crazy weather, moose sightings, a fight with a spider :lol::lol::lol: all good stuff!

I only had a few minutes to run out to see The Biscuit and Sarge today. Hubby followed in his truck as I had to leave early for a cake consult (woo hoo booked a nice wedding for July!). But...I did get to get out there and hug up my horses. It is such a pleasure to not have to chase or corner Biscuit! I haven't walked him in a while so I took him out and we walked down the ranch road with him munching on green blades of grass. I had to put him up right when my son arrived with his future wife and stepdaughter. She loves to see the horses. Biscuit put on a show running around like a wild child bucking and snorting because Sarge was outside of the fence. 

So looking forward to riding next month. It is 4.5 weeks away. Woot!!


----------



## Zexious

^Teehee, Biscuit's feeling frisky! ;D


----------



## whisperbaby22

It's still very warm here, got up early and went down to the river.


----------



## egrogan

Phantom, winter does indeed suck, at least by this point in the winter!

This was earlier today bringing my mare in from her field:









Now, she's only about 14.1, but at one point she was in a snow drift with snow up to her neck, it was like watching a horse stuck in quicksand (though luckily not nearly that scary, she just scrambled around for a second and got back on the harder packed stuff).

I almost hopped on her bareback coming up from the field since the snow was up to my thighs in places. I almost literally could have just thrown a leg over her back when I was on the hard-packed path and she was sunk down in a drift, but I figured the footing was uncertain enough I didn't want to chance it- so, I am still without an outdoor ride this year...


----------



## Zexious

^Now that looks like the weather we're getting here. Bleck! At least she's warm and snuggly with her pretty sweater on <3


----------



## Roadyy

I plan to do a camping trip this weekend up at the Pine Ridge Camp we rode from 2 weekends ago. Looking like 42*F Friday night then high of 69*F Saturday then 54*F Saturday night leading up to a 71*F Sunday. Beautimous weather for riding. I'm hoping to hit another new trail again that feeds out of that camp site.

Sunday afternoon at 1:30 I have an appointment for the boys with the traveling Dentist Vet to get coggins renewed and teeth floated. I'll give them their spring shots next week.


Here is a link to the trails I have access to within 30 miles of my house. There are 40 miles of equine trails on that map.
http://www.nwfwater.com/system/assets/1000/original/Econfina_Creek_Final.jpg


----------



## QOS

Just got back from the doctor - woo hoo!!! No cancer for me...hopefully in 4.5 weeks I will be riding my Biscuit Man up at Ebenezer!!! Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers....hoping just to have Happy Trails from now on!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Here is a link to the trails I have access to within 30 miles of my house. There are 40 miles of equine trails on that map.
> http://www.nwfwater.com/system/assets/1000/original/Econfina_Creek_Final.jpg


You are seriously going to have an uninvited houseguest if you keep doing that.. I am getting closer and closer to having pinpointed your _exact_ location.. and have portable corrals so can easily camp out right in your yard! :wink:




QOS said:


> Just got back from the doctor - woo hoo!!! No cancer for me...hopefully in 4.5 weeks I will be riding my Biscuit Man up at Ebenezer!!! Thanks everyone for the thoughts and prayers....hoping just to have Happy Trails from now on!


YAY!!! :clap::happydance::clap::happydance::clap:


----------



## AZCowgirlShooter

*Beautiful Views!*

We have the most beautiful views in Flagstaff, AZ. My trails consist of an amazing national forest and skyline views.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

PH13- What lovely weather you are having. Totally wish I was there! *sarcasm* 

clumsychelsea- Don't you just love it when people don't close the gate? We've got a person like that at my barn too. She NEVER latches the gate, she's on the verge of being told to take her horse and leave. Also it does seem at times horses have magical powers to open doors to rooms or places that contain food. :lol:

texasgal- I'm not 100% sure of the name of the park but I believe it's called Sandpiper Park it's in Spring, TX.

QOS- That's such good news!!! I'm so happy for you  !!! :happydance:

AZCowgirlShooter- You do have some amazing looking scenery!


----------



## STT GUY

Been staying down in Scottsdale since Feb 1st right next to Tonto National Forrest and the Scottsdale preserve. Great riding...have 37 hours of horse riding and 28 hours of mountain biking! 

The equestrian and mountain bike opportunities here are excellent. Tomorrow we're heading to the Arabian horse show and old Scottsdale.


----------



## Eagle Child

Speaking of AZ, I wonder whatever happened to Roux from down there. She always posted such beautiful pictures of her rides. 

QOS, great news! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Edited to add that I did a search of her and she was in NM. She was moving and posted in January. Hope she's ok and gets settled and comes back.


----------



## Celeste

QOS, I am so glad that you don't have cancer!!! Great news!


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all Couldn't be more relieved!

Tiff - I have never heard of Sandpiper in Spring. The only park I know of is Pundt. Would love to know of another place to ride so do tell!!!

We have had drizzling rain all day - with windy conditions. Yuk.


----------



## Roadyy

Congrats Denise!!!!!!!!!!! I hope to hear MIL's cancer is getting beaten in the future with this new to us program we are using.

Dawn, 30.150068 -85.584343 Come park it darlin...


----------



## texasgal

Tiff .. your pictures are so pretty, is there a safe place to park in that area? We moved out of spring because of the crime and try like crazy to not go south to ride.. One day you, me, and QOS need to get together and ride.

Have y'all been to 7IL Ranch?


----------



## liltuktuk

No riding for me over the weekend. Highs were around -5 F with a real feel of -25 to -30 F. Ponies were put up in the barn and only let out for spurts during the day.

This coming weekend the highs are forecasted to be in the mid-20's. So, heat wave!

Yesterday the equine dentist came out and did everyone's teeth. Maverick saw her for the first time and had his wolf teeth taken out. He was not amused.

And of course I took embarrassing pictures! :lol: Growing up stinks!


----------



## Roadyy

Mine will be seeing the dentist vet for floating and coggins after our ride on Sunday. going to stop by the location the traveling vet is going to be. My appt is at 1:30.


Here are some of the maps for the trails where I will be riding the next few months.


----------



## Zexious

^Take me with you! ;-;


----------



## Roadyy

Look at this little gem I found along one of the trails we are going on. This should be a great workout for the horses on an old abandoned motocross, bmx track. Get them boys in shape for some of the hill country AA keeps threatening me with. :lol:


----------



## Houston

QOS that is great news!



texasgal said:


> Have y'all been to 7IL Ranch?


I LOVE 7IL. Our endurance ride this weekend was moved there... well, before it got canceled that is.

Due to the EHV1 scare in Galveston, TX, the endurance ride on Valentines I was _*so*_ looking forward was canceled! Me and my riding buddy were bummed out, but we went up to Lake Somerville/Nails Creek State Park to condition, camp out, and enjoy the amazing weather (before the strange cold front came in Monday- BRR). 

It was a rocky ride so I used my Mare's front boots. Sad to say one twisted and cut her! Me being me I freaked out for a few seconds but fortunately the cut was superficial and seem didn't hurt her, but the boots came off mid-ride. To my surprise she was not sensitive to the rocks likes she had been just months ago. Amazing what the right farrier/trimmer can do. I'm planning on getting her fit for some Renegades next month (in pretty, pretty red).

We stayed for two days and did a bit more than 29 miles, bringing our total to 87.02 miles for the year!

In another thread I posted about her kicking issue so we also addressed that with a few well timed pops... judging by her reaction and no mean-faces the next day, I think she's starting to get the picture. It's not solved yet, I doubt it is at least, but this is not a stupid mare. Progress was made. 

Dory did great, I couldn't have been happier with her this weekend. Ate and drank like a champ, never showed any sign of being tired, was eager, and still had plenty of energy. A little spooky, but not enough to complain. Especially when she crossed a bridge I thought would be a problem without so much as a complaint or sign of fear. I'm starting to feel confident that we are finally ready to attempt our first 50 mile endurance ride...we'll see!


----------



## phantomhorse13

We got lucky that last night's storm stayed mostly south, only giving us a couple inches of snow. My wonderful DH was able to come home this morning and run the skid loader around to break open the path for me. The sun was shining and with only a light breeze, 21F felt wonderful!




























Now I am off to work.. my brain was really glad for the saddle time!


2015 mileage
...
2/14 george 4.51 miles 417 ft climb 6.4 mph 95.21 total miles
2/17 sultan w/george 14.93 miles 1362 ft climb 8.3 mph* 110.14 total miles*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Texasgal- Thank you! Spring is kind of a bad crime area that's why I always carry something on me for protection out on the trails. My barn would probably be safest closest place to park if you wanted to ride at Sandpiper. I wouldn't trust my truck and trailer sitting in the parking lot there at the park. Pundt park is a super super safe place to park your truck and trailer cops and park rangers patrol the trails and parking lots constantly and it's very well maintained park. I am so down for me, you and QOS getting together sometime and riding!! I have not had the pleasure of going to 7IL ranch.


----------



## Zexious

^Now that looks more like here, haha~


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn just has a bad case of dandruff. lol


----------



## texasgal

Houstson - We were at 7IL this weekend, some endurance riders showed up just to ride I guess.. just think, if you'd have come, I would have recognized you and Dory .. fun stuff! 

We need a Houston area meet-up


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Yes a Houston area meet up! We need one for sure!


----------



## evilamc

I'm sooooo behind! Jealous of everyone that DOESN'T have snow and freezing temps.

EL6 Your new boy is beautiful! Where at in MD are you now? My friend runs a barn in Brandywine and I've been wanting to check out some of the trails around there.

QOS grats! So glad you're cancer free and on your way back back into biscuits saddle 

I've only gotten in 2 rides since my last post  being sick and cold weather has ruined the riding! We got about 6" of snow over night so around mid day when I knew roads would be clear I went over to the barn to play!

The driveway









untouched 


















cutie boy <3 him









BO actually joined me for once...she was actually in town! She tried out my bareback pad, Jax actually let him lead for a little while









I'M SO POOFY AND FAT LOOKING!









Jax was a superstar in the snow, he had a few little goofy spooks, I think the bright white messes with their eyes some? But I had a blast, we gaited some down the trails and it was the first time riding with my BO with Jax! The barn hand/renter rode with her on Jax once and he was a nightmare, she was so surprised how much better behaved he was today 

Every ride I feel my confidence finally growing, its a great feeling.

3.49 miles today and 4.89 on the 9th, 30.38 for the year.


----------



## Roadyy

Cold temps are moving through here right now, but going to be gone by the weekend. Going to be a beautiful weekend for camping and trail riding here.

Going to work on building a pvc pipe water tank to haul water in as the camp sites are all primitive. Also going to rig up some 12 volt lighting to have lights in the gooseneck. Oh I'll be taking a friends smaller trailer as the location for the vet visit on Sunday will not accommodate my 35' rig. Much smaller dressing/tack room but will be fine for 2 nights.


----------



## Oreos Girl

AA, do you know if you will have off on March 7th or not yet?
I am really considering doing the ACTHA ride at Mingo. It would be fun to do it with someone. I have always gone alone.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had the afternoon off work and the sun was again shining, so got the boys out for a second day. There was a bit more wind than yesterday, but real feel was still in the mid-teens. Weather is supposed to take a dramatic turn for the worse (first more arctic temps, then snow and ice this weekend), so figured I better get the conditioning miles in while I could!

Finally seeing some bare ground in places.. not for long though. :evil:




















2015 mileage
...
2/17 sultan w/george 14.93 miles 1362 ft climb 8.3 mph 110.14 total miles
2/18 sultan w/george 10.99 miles 871 ft climb 8.0 mph* 121.13 total miles*


----------



## sjharris53

Coldest temperatures of the season, and in many years, tonight and for the next few days here. DH and I went to bring Ombré home from the trainers for a couple of reasons; first, I just wanted him home so I could make sure he was loaded up with all the hay he could eat to keep him warm and second, snow is in the forecast again and riding in it is still on my bucket list. 

Unfortunately, when I saw him, his right eye was half closed and swollen. My trainer checked him out and didn't think it was anything too serious, but by late afternoon, I went ahead and called my vet to come out. She thinks he banged it on something, but the good news no damage to the eye, but he will need some meds for three days. It will be good to have him home for those days, but don't know if I'll be able to get any riding in; just have to see how his eye does.


----------



## Roadyy

PH, nice pics of the ride and casting shadow.


sj, hope he is fine quickly and you get your bucket a little less full.


Amber has a riding lesson this evening then I'm going to pick up a saddle to try this weekend to see if it will work. Then I need to grab riding coaches trailer to use this weekend. The vet clinic on Sunday is located at a place that will not handle my big trailer so camping in a itty bitty tack room gooseneck this weekend. 

Come on 4 O'clock Friday!!!


----------



## QOS

Loved the pictures - so glad some are riding!!! 

I did go to the barn and took Biscuit up to the washrack to soak his hooves in Lysol - his frogs are a little raggedy/sof looking so got to get it under control. I brushed him and he was shedding to beat the band. It was sunshiny and just a little bit cool. I had a short sleeve shirt on and was fine. My friend Lee Ann was fussing at Biscuit was stepping out of his water pans. LOL he wasn't interested in a spa day.


----------



## Celeste

It is too cold here to exist. Some of you guys from the north seem to have spilled your weather again..........

It might warm up to a usable temperature on Saturday. Right now, we are just trying to thaw out water hoses.


----------



## Zexious

QOS--Biscuit is one of my forum favorites <3 give him a treat for meeeee


----------



## phantomhorse13

With the return of the single digit actual temps and 30mph wind, won't be in the saddle again any time soon.

For those of you who have never ridden in the snow, I put on my helmetcam yesterday and took vid of the 2 mile loop I am doing over and over (and over):


----------



## evilamc

LOL I love how the one you're ponying is like licking the air while you're cantering


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> LOL I love how the one you're ponying is like licking the air while you're cantering


That is George's sign for he is having a good time.. often correlates to when he is being a bit of a pill. He knows how to pony and where he needs to be, but he likes to creep forward and make faces at Sultan just case he can. :wink:


----------



## sjharris53

phantomhorse13 said:


> With the return of the single digit actual temps and 30mph wind, won't be in the saddle again any time soon.
> 
> For those of you who have never ridden in the snow, I put on my helmetcam yesterday and took vid of the 2 mile loop I am doing over and over (and over):


Loved your video! It may be the only snow ride I get to take this year!


----------



## Roadyy

Loved the video, Dawn. I have ridden in snow before......in my car. No seriously though, I have ridden horses in the snow when I lived in north Mississippi. When I got married to my first ex wife in March we had 6 foot snow drifts. That should have been a sign it wasn't going to go well. We get along pretty good now.



Celeste darlin,, I just realized I am actually ahead of you in mileage this year. I am not sure how long it will last, but this feels great. just so you know. lol


----------



## whisperbaby22

Thanks for putting up the snow ride. Really fun.


----------



## karliejaye

I (kind of) got a trail ride in! Well not really, but I trotted Cruiser down the hill and across the street to the mailboxes, got the mail, and rode back up the hill. 1 mile! Then I had to go pick up some chickens, so it was super quick, lol!


----------



## Celeste

1 mile is good. It is more than I have been willing to brave in this cold weather.........


----------



## Eagle Child

Dawn that trotting, cantering, ponying snow video scares the bejeezus out of me and thrills my heart--simultaneously. :shock::lol: You are a brave and amazing rider and you have some great horses! 

Journey and the other horses at the barn are doing great, but no riding for me the past 9 days. We have had all 5 days off school this week because of low temps and snow, with more snow coming this weekend. My dogs are loving having me at home. Walked to the end of the road and can see that the main road down the hill is clear again now and it's sunny, so I'm off to see Journey and go to the store before the next one hits. This time next month the daffodils will be blooming! 

Here are some pix of my house buddies this week. The Golden is Sam and the Aussie is Sasha. Along with Journey, they're my heart.


----------



## ChitChatChet

The past 2 days where perfect so the oldest 2 girls rode their horses while I rode mine and checked/worked fence with my boss. 

About 12 miles the last 2 days for me and the girls got in 16ish.

Fantastic rides for me as I am riding a very green horse who hadn't been ridden in about 4 weeks. You wouldn't have ever know that as he was the same as when last ridden. Phew! He had to deal with greasy mud, 4-wheeler rattling, post mauls, being by ridden himself, being tied and left, and walking close enough to a fence that I could shake each post. He was a trooper, very happy with him

When we got home last night we had some TIRED horses Unfortunately, they are out of shape 

The next 3 days are supposed to be rain/snow. Then Monday we get to go to an afternoon horse clinic. That will be great as I want something new to begin working on.


----------



## Roadyy

Just looked at the other camp sites where I will be this weekend and none are booked at this time. I could have the woods all to my lonesome human self. Been a many a moon since I have had such a thing. I am looking forward to it. DW was going to join me tonight, but has come down with sinus infection, headache, and a little fever.


----------



## phantomhorse13

karliejaye said:


> I trotted Cruiser down the hill and across the street to the mailboxes, got the mail, and rode back up the hill. 1 mile! Then I had to go pick up some chickens


I want to see vid of you picking up chickens on Cruiser!! That would count for double mileage! :rofl:


----------



## karliejaye

phantomhorse13 said:


> I want to see vid of you picking up chickens on Cruiser!! That would count for double mileage! :rofl:


Oh wording! I did NOT pick up chickens ON Cruiser. That would have been an interesting ride. No no no, I had to cut my ride short to make an appointment picking up chickens. However, I have set the chooks on his back in the paddock before...he is not a fan.


----------



## clumsychelsea

karliejaye: I had a hilarious mental picture of you plodding along with a couple chickens tucked under your arms while riding! :lol: 

Anyway, I went to the barn today, very excited because today was 5 degrees and sunny and riding seemed like it was in the books, and then got very un-excited when I saw that all the horses were still in the barn. (Apparently it was freezing rain in the morning before my BO went to work, which is when he puts them out.) I let em all out and boy did they go crazy running around! I felt kind of bad just grabbing Angel to ride right after being in the barn for the last couple days because of bad weather, so I just groomed her and went for a walk down the road.

Angel has an innate sense for when to do something really stupid, by the way... During our walk she was good as gold, except for ONE moment. The ONE moment that a car decided to drive by and witness the whole scene, naturally. She decided, upon hearing the car, that it would be wise to leap dramatically into the snow-filled ditch, leaving me with my hands full of a (very pleased) horse up to her neck in wet snow! She didn't even jump because she was scared or nervous, she just randomly took a leap of faith! It took ages to coerce her out of the ditch. She was really enjoying herself down there. :lol: I laugh now but it was embarrassing at the time! 

Anyway, I got a couple of videos today when the horses were going bonkers, so I'll try to put those up here just as soon as I figure out how!


----------



## karliejaye

I got my favorite 4 mile loop in. Rode Cruiser and ponied Chief. It was wonderful minus one spook that almost threw me, but my leg got tangled in Chief's rope and I got pulled back into the saddle! Dang deer popping up outta nowhere. Cruiser also thought it would be fun to try and lead Chief himself.


----------



## paintedpastures

phantomhorse13 said:


> With the return of the single digit actual temps and 30mph wind, won't be in the saddle again any time soon.
> 
> For those of you who have never ridden in the snow, I put on my helmetcam yesterday and took vid of the 2 mile loop I am doing over and over (and over):
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the helmetcam!! thanks for sharing


----------



## mammakatja

Wooohoooo! I just got my very first smart phone yesterday. I feel like a kid with a new toy. Of course it's taking my kids to help me figure the darn thing out. BUT....first app download, I kid you not, my mileage tracker.  Priorities must remain in order!!!! I can't wait to try it out. Of course the bottom is supposed to fall out from under us weatherwise tomorrow so it may be a few days. :/


----------



## clumsychelsea

Despite best efforts, I couldn't figure out how to put a video in my comment! So, I took some stills from the videos to give you an idea of the fun the ponies were having in the snow! 























































Aaaand Angel being a sook... lol.


----------



## sjharris53

We were under a "Winter Storm Warning" Saturday morning, which translated to a few snowflakes, some sleet and not much else. Decided to take Ombré back to my trainer's barn and get in a lesson. DH hauled for me since we were heading north and had some pretty curvy roads to navigate. Ice everywhere at his barn, and 33 degrees; perfect weather to get in a 1.5 hour lesson! My new Mountain Horse riding pants were worth every on sale penny I paid; the suede seat even helped me sit tight when Ombré decided to spook at an ice covered pine tree bent over nearly horizontal next to the arena.

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 = 60.86 miles


----------



## RivendellNative

I've been on the Horse Forum for nearly two years now and I've gone through ALL of the 2013/2014/2015 trail riding threads. I live vicariously through all of your stories and pictures as I don't have a horse of my own yet. Hopefully late this year/early next year I can add on to these threads with my own photos and stories! Keep them coming, I seriously love this thread so so much.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome RivendellNative. I hope you do get your own horse. Have you own a horse in the past? If not, you might want to start lessons now. Even if you have ridden some in the past, you might want to consider lessons for the short term. It would allow you to start making those connections in your community for when you do start looking and if you find an instructor that you like, a second or even third opinion is never a bad thing.


----------



## RivendellNative

Oreos Girl: Thank you! No, I've never owned my own horse, but for as long as I can remember, I've wanted one. I still hope to one day become a competitor in the Olympics (especially in eventing)--I know it sounds like a far-fetched dream, but since I'm only 17 I think I have plenty of time in my life to work towards that! I've ridden horses for most of my life, but it's been pretty casual; I only had real lessons in 2008, when I leased a horse for 4-H. I'm (hopefully) going to begin volunteering at a therapeutic riding stable near my home very soon, though, so hopefully I can make some connections there! 

Kennedi


----------



## texasgal

Didn't hit the trails this weekend, but wanted to share a couple pics of Mr. Texasgal tonight trying out bareback and bridleless on his gelding, Gunnie. I just thought they were cute:

View attachment 602842


View attachment 602850


View attachment 602858


----------



## phantomhorse13

Not only did last night's storm not dump much snow on us (got about 3 inches), there was also no ice, and today was the first day with temps above freezing in over 2 weeks - it was 35F!!

:happydance::clap::happydance::clap::happydance:

DH and I took the boys out for a bareback mosey to celebrate and to test the footing conditions. I can't even think of the last time I rode bareback and George hasn't been ridden in a while, so I was just hoping I would stay on. He was a touch silly, but luckily stayed between me and the ground.





























Since the footing wasn't too bad (the warm temps and sun had softened the ice crust), I went over and met up with my SIL to ride again.



















It felt so warm and wonderful today.. ironic that it still was below the average high temp for this time of year. Tomorrow we go back into the low teens for highs and stay there all week.. ugh.


2015 mileage
...
2/22 george 2.33 miles 3.0 mph 123.46 total miles
2/22 jemma 8.39 miles 3.4 mph* 131.85 total miles*


----------



## Roadyy

I got a great ride in with 4 beautiful ladies who showed up to hit the trails with me Saturday.

We got in 11.8 miles and had one turkey fly up from about 10 feet away. Al 5 horses spooked for about 2-3 steps and froze. That was good. 

I did get an unexpected bath as Little Man decided to pull his fainting drop to roll in the water. I hate his lack of warning when he drops, but am able to keep him from rolling. He did it again on the bank as he wanted to roll his wet body in the sand. Nope, didn't let him roll there either. lol


Got in 11.8 miles.

*Total 27.55*


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a couple more from the ride. There has been so much harvesting along the way and I decided not to show those as it looks like something out of a mad max movie.


----------



## liltuktuk

Saturday I rode 4 miles in some not so nice weather. It was nice when we started, in the mid twenties with low wind, but then the wind picked up and it started snowing. It was pretty miserable towards the end. But on the plus side I got to try out my new saddle pad with my Wintec endurance saddle. I got a Toklat Coolback with the ultracell inserts thats made specifically to fit the wintecs. It fit great and Amira was moving out really nicely so I think she was comfy too.

This was the longest ride I've done in the Wintec yet, so yay me for not falling off! Even after she spooked and almost fell on her butt. I'm still so used to my western....I never thought they'd be that different.

Sunday I put my western saddle on Maverick for the first time. He didn't mind the tacking up process at all, and walked calmly for a bit, but then all of the sudden he must have realized there was something on his back and he erupted into a bucking fit. He bucked around for a couple of minutes and then got over it and proceeded to lunge very nicely in both directions. After that he was mostly interested in chewing on the stirrups.

He's going to learn to ground drive next. We're not going to go far though...anywhere that isn't plowed the snow is waist deep. :shock:









And a funny (but slightly scarey) story about Maverick from Friday night. I was dragging hay on our big sled out to the slow feeders, and of course all of the horses were following me trying to grab a bite. I didn't see what started it, but suddenly the sled stopped moving. I turned around in time to see Maverick falling over with a bale of hay stuck on his hind legs. He had somehow stepped on the bale and his feet had pushed through in between flakes. He thrashed for a bit and the bale wouldn't come off, so he relaxed, heaved himself up to half standing, and gave one massive buck/kick which popped one of the strings off and the bale broke open. He then stood up calmly, and looked at me like "What are you looking at?" and proceeded to eat the broken open bale. At that point I started laughing at him hysterically while I checked to make sure he wasn't bleeding and/or broken. Of course I then had to pick up all the flakes of hay and get them back on the sled so I could drag them the rest of the way to the feeders. And Maverick walked around pretending that no one had seen his embarrassing moment...

*24.75 Miles for the year.*


----------



## QOS

Zexious said:


> QOS--Biscuit is one of my forum favorites <3 give him a treat for meeeee


Thanks Zexious - he is really a sweetheart!!

Dawn - I was just laughing my butt off at George - he was like "Nanny Nanny Boo Boo" to Sultan. ahahahah love his personality.

Love all the pictures everyone is posting. I went to Round Rock, Texas (just north of Austin) this weekend and so many of my caker FaceBook friends asked about Biscuit and said they loved to see his pictures. LOL I told them I sell cakes to support a Biscuit.

I went to the barn to soak Biscuit's hooves today. He was a bit ansty but we got it done. He was dirty so I brushed him. He is shedding like crazy and the farrier that was working there today said it was like tumble weeds going everywhere. 

My cousin that I ride with has had a rough week - there was a leak at sometime in her humongous 17' shortwall 3 horse Bison. OMG the entire floor is rotted in the living/kitchen area and this trailer is only 3 years old. It has always been well taken care of and she is just sick over it. She is working with Bison but she is taking a MAJOR hit on it. The new one should be here in 2 weeks or so - this one will be a 4 horse instead of 3. The local place she bought it said they still can't find where it was leaking. :shock: 

Anyway - we are hoping it is here and the Steele saddle is here for our ride on the 3rd week of March. I can't wait to start riding again and catch up with everyone!!!


----------



## clumsychelsea

Finally got out for a ride on Tuesday afternoon! We had a very nice day with perfect riding conditions, so I roped one of my friends into going out for a quick ride. 

I'm jealous of the miles everyone is getting! It feels like we get a blizzard every second day so getting out has been more difficult than it should be! I had planned on going out today as well but then we got a snowstorm... and it was -25... So... nope. :lol: 

Just went on my usual loop down to the summer pasture, so nothing exciting about my pictures.




























And yummy carrot peels from the restaurant I work at as a treat when we got back.  (And of course my phone died right after I took this so I couldn't actually get one with her head in it.)










Ride: 5 Kms/3.1 Miles
Total: 26.3 Kms/16.3 Miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Got a ride in today on Warrior we rode over to Sandpiper. It was so freaking cold today while I was out riding (well cold for this Texas girl anyway). It was 41 degrees here. I have NO clue how you people up north can stand riding in temps lower than that, you guys are definitely braver than I am! Rode for 8.45 miles today. 

*62.65 miles total*















































I hate this part of the trail all the low hanging branches make it a pain in the butt to ride past and it starts right where I took the pic and goes all the way to the clearing, so you just gotta duck down and hope nothing spooks your horse also this is where the spider attacked me.







You can't tell from the pic but that's actually a 60-70ft straight drop down.


----------



## liltuktuk

Last night I got a 0.5 mile ride in! Pretty pathetic...:wink:

It was still light out when I got out to the barn after work, so my friend and I decided we'd just go for a ride through the corn fields. Well we made it half way through the farthest field and my friends mare hit a patch of deep snow and sunk all the way up to mid-belly.:shock: She basically just laid there and was like "nope!". So we decided to turn around and head back to the barn. On the way back Amira was getting antsy and trying to trot through the deep snow, hit a deep patch and dove in face first. I ended up on her neck and thankfully the snow was so deep she couldn't flail too much. We got ourselves righted and she leaped out of the snow and thankfully landed in a less deep area.

I'm quite impressed that the ponies put up with us asking them to walk through such deep snow....I'm pretty sure they think we're a bunch of idiots now though...:lol:


----------



## Oreos Girl

At least you guys are getting to ride. I hurt my knee last Thursday night. I had planned on riding Fiddler on Sat. That didn't happen. I was also hoping to ride in an ACTHA ride on March 7th but that probably isn't happening either. Just realized Oreo's coggins expires on the 4th. I haven't had any time to work with him either.

The good news is my hubby and I are taking a weekend together this weekend. Stacey Westfall is doing a clinic in Dothan AL Sat. afternoon. It is about a 3 hour drive for me. So we are going to go down Sat., stay over night somewhere, then drive back slowly on Sunday taking pictures in small towns as we come back. It should be fun.


----------



## Roman

I've been dying to go riding so I went for one last night! I'm sick right now but pushed through that.  Went down the road hoping to see my neighbor's new filly - didn't though - and then rode down to the woods. My dad, uncle, and siblings were there getting some wood. Roman wasn't phased by the chainsaws going just a few yards in front of him. :thumbsup: However, the creek was a pretty big deal as usualy. It was frozen so he was unsure about crossing it, then halfway across it starts to break, lol. 

When we started out he was going as slow as molasses. I was like, geez, pick up the pace a little bit! Then going down to the woods, around, and back, he was in a big rush. Then I was like "Okay, slow down tiger". :lol:





2.45 miles - 55:45 minutes

Total Miles: 19.78
Total Time: 7:55:29
Rides: 9


----------



## egrogan

Roman said:


> However, the creek was a pretty big deal as usualy. It was frozen so he was unsure about crossing it, then halfway across it starts to break, lol.


This sounds terrifying! How big is the creek? Did you actually go through the ice? Hopefully the image I have in my head is a much bigger deal than what you actually went through :shock:


----------



## Roman

egrogan said:


> This sounds terrifying! How big is the creek? Did you actually go through the ice? Hopefully the image I have in my head is a much bigger deal than what you actually went through :shock:


It's probably two yards or so wide, not quite sure. It is actually VERY shallow in this spot. It was iced over and broke in a few places, mainly near where some of the ice had melted and there was a visible puddle of water.


----------



## Roadyy

I'd be more concerned with his feet slipping out from under him and ruining his legs. Seeing horses cross ice always makes me cringe. I have come up on frozen brooks before and always kicked as much dirt as possible across the path I'm taking to create as much traction as possible instead of risking the slippery ice.


Glad it turned out well and no one was hurt. Looks like you had a good time and he is a good looking fella.


----------



## Roman

Roadyy said:


> I'd be more concerned with his feet slipping out from under him and ruining his legs. Seeing horses cross ice always makes me cringe. I have come up on frozen brooks before and always kicked as much dirt as possible across the path I'm taking to create as much traction as possible instead of risking the slippery ice.
> 
> 
> Glad it turned out well and no one was hurt. Looks like you had a good time and he is a good looking fella.


Thanks! The only place he stumble ... more than once ... was out where there was a little mud, not the ice. Which was kind of weird. :?


----------



## clumsychelsea

Got another ride in today.  Started with some work in the round pen and went out for a fair while afterwards. Got a lot accomplished!

The ponies were very interested in what we were up to in the round pen!










Stinker. 




























She was very interested in the skidoos racing on the bay. 

Ride: 7 kms/4.3 Miles
Total: 33.3 Kms/20.6 Miles


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I got to go riding again today! This time I had to hurry because I didn't get out to the barn until 4:50ish, I was running out of daylight quick. So I didn't even grab a halter out of the tack room I just caught Warrior using her bridle and gave her a quick grooming and we were off. Rode over to Sandpiper as usual. We did lots of trotting and a little bit of cantering. We got back just before sun down. It was a short ride today 4.97 miles. Is it sad that I don't even have to steer my horse when we head over to Sandpiper she know's all turns to take and where to go without me even having to tell her. I need to find a new place to ride at.

*67.62 miles total*

Poor horse I didn't even get all the mud out of her mane. That's how much of a hurry I was in.














I think they're putting a playground in or something here. I hope not because then it would cut off a pretty big chunk of trails.















A tree fell over and was hanging over the trail. That's not scary at all.


----------



## Roman

Tiffrmcoy, I would so love to ride in that kind of area! Looks like some awesome trails!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had today off work, so got the boys out. The forecast had been for snow showers ending in the morning, light wind and temps in the upper 20s. Instead I got temps in the upper teens and a steady light snow.. but at least they were right about the light wind part. :evil: As usual, DH took out the skid loader and broke a path for me to ride on. Because I had all day, I got the boys out separately, for fear George will forget he is saddle broke. :wink:












When the sun tries to shine when its snowing, does it form a snowbow somewhere?!











You know its too fricking cold when you ride for an hour and your water bottle turns to ice!!











2015 mileage
...
2/26 sultan 10.42 miles 902 ft climb 8.2 mph 142.27 total miles
2/26 george 10.44 miles 902 ft climb 8.5 mph* 152.71 total miles*


----------



## whisperbaby22

I'm just loving the photos and video of the snow rides. And it's nice to have so many people enjoying these rides. Some more from sunny SoCal.


----------



## whisperbaby22

That is the trail that goes out to the "beach", this is a sandbar out from the beach that formed in the last rain.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got both boys out again today, despite chilly conditions--actual temp was 23F, but with the wind the real feel was 11F according to our weather station. I made sure not to look until after I was done riding or I likely would have weenied out!! But our first competition of the season is only a month away, so its crunch time. [Didn't even bother to take the water bottle out with me today. :lol:]

Took Katie out with Sultan to see if she remembered her lessons about being a proper trail dog from last time (she wants to herd the horses when my DH is riding). She was a bit hyper and jumping around at first (trying so hard to entice Sultan to play), but settled down nicely after a mile or so.

Just for a change, I did the 2 mile loop the other direction.





























Tomorrow I will be inside helping my DH at the home show. Figures as its supposed to be the nicest day of the weekend!


2015 mileage
...
2/27 sultan 9.24 miles 806 ft climb 7.3 mph 161.95 total miles
2/27 george 9.37 miles 808 ft climb 7.4 mph* 171.32 total miles*


----------



## Roman

Not a long ride, just went for a quickie this morning when I had to go fill the water tank and let a cow out of the lot we had locked up to feed. So decided to hop on Roman (he was in there too) and go to open the gate. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyGIxfQBuPo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJSH-94mUzk


----------



## redgundogs

So far? No miles. The snow is deep, my friends' trailer is buried, and her horse that I ride is covered with snow. When I figure out how to post pictures i will. I use an app called EQStable to track my rides and condition that has a lot of info, as long as I have a signal.


----------



## gingerscout

I also have zero trail miles and if it were up to everyone I know.. that number will stay at zero permanently, I have never gone, and get stood up everytime, and can't find anyone to go with, and don't feel confident to go by myself.. beginning to think getting a horse to get out of the arena and start trail riding was a huge waste of my time


----------



## redgundogs

Try a local horse club that has regular group rides. There are trail riders all over.


----------



## clumsychelsea

I forgot to post but I got out for a ride on Thursday with a couple of friends! It was a perfect day, right around 0 degrees with not much wind and lots of sun and blue sky. The snow on the trails has been packed down perfectly by skidoos so we finally got out on the good trails! We got blocked at one point in the deep woods by snow drifts as tall as the horses so unfortunately had to turn around, but other than that there were no setbacks. 

Got Angel to lead on the way back which she did well at! She prefers to be the "second in command" since she gets a little unsure of herself sometimes but is too bossy to want to lag behind. She did better than usual this time which was good.



















Oh, also practiced trailer loading with Angel for the first time yesterday. She hasn't been in a trailer since she was a weanling (she's 9 now) so I wasn't sure how she'd react, but she hopped on without any fuss at all, thank goodness. She was very curious about the whole ordeal. 

Soooo, things have been fun. 

Ride: 10 kms/6.2 Miles
Total: 43.3 Kms/26.8 Miles


----------



## Roadyy

Took my daughter out to her riding coach's place to see Daughter's new horse yesterday. Watched one of the advanced students working him in an english saddle. Then they had Amber ride him for the cool down and she said that saddle felt weird! lol Good girl!!! :lol:

Turns out he will not take as long to correct the bad habits as we thought and will allow her more time to work on teaching more good things. There were several people out there and they all were complimenting Amber on hoer horse's conformation and color. She was happy to hear them. He is a beautiful little fella.


































Here is Kendra the advanced student working him. He is barn sour and really stubborn about stopping in the corners and not wanting to move out. Takes a whipping and just stands there til he wants to go.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Our trail riding stalled out with the weather... But this past weekend we finally hit the trail with a friend of ours. 

3/1/2015 Ride: 4.96 mi
2015 Total Miles: 24.3 mi



















Take note of Rhett's "pacifier" in his mouth lol!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Roadyy- Your daughters horse is absolutely beautiful! I look forward to seeing more of the both of them as they both progress!! I wish her the best of luck with her new horse! Does he have a name yet?

Took Warrior out yesterday. We went over to Sandpiper and did 6.3 miles. It was wet and muddy out, it's been raining here a lot. Also Warrior got a new custom halter/bridle comb Saturday, we both love it!

*73.92 miles total*















I hate seeing trash on the trails 

















Her new halter/bridle combo:


----------



## egrogan

gingerscout said:


> I also have zero trail miles and if it were up to everyone I know.. that number will stay at zero permanently, I have never gone, and get stood up everytime, and can't find anyone to go with, and don't feel confident to go by myself.. beginning to think getting a horse to get out of the arena and start trail riding was a huge waste of my time


Ginger- A year ago, I felt exactly like you do. I so wanted to get out of the arena, but lacked confidence and riding buddies. I don't have a trailer, have limited trail options, and rarely anyone to ride with. 

Still, I was so bored with arena riding I knew I needed to make a change. I started with tiny baby steps- just handwalking my mare in the woods behind the barn. To be honest, that made me even less confident because she was uncharacteristically spooky with me handwalking her. My lack of confidence was counterproductive, so I changed my approach, just riding her at the walk around the parking lot after a ring workout. Slowly that built to walking down the driveway and across the road to a farmer's field. And then across the field. And then down the path through the woods at the edge of the field. And then all of a sudden, we were trail riding! It was a glorious feeling.

Thanks to the neighbor who lets us ride across his fields, I've found that there actually is a decent little trail loop through the woods and around another set of fields for us to ride on. It's too snowy now, but we will get out again in a couple of months.

If you're interested, I started a little journal about all this last year, you can see the baby steps we took but the very satisfying reward we found as I got braver: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/my-mare-star-trail-today-can-431322/

I hope you can find a way to get out of the ring this year too! Good luck!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry about that. His name is Rowdy. He fits it for now. Has a couple of vices to work out of him, but nothing that isn't easily corrected.


----------



## sjharris53

Last Tuesday night, our neck of the woods got 3.5 inches of snow! Only problem was my horse was 15 miles away at the trainer's barn. Not one to miss the rare opportunity to ride in the snow, I decided my mare, Belle, would be my mount. Never mind she hadn't been ridden in over 10 months. I wisely decided to let her use up some energy in the round pen; my 21 year old on again off again lame horse was kicking up her heels like a bucking bronc. I got on and rode her for a grand total of five minutes. But now I can say I rode in the snow!










Saturday and again today I rode at my trainer's barn. This weekend I'll be bringing Ombré home, taking him back up for lessons as needed. Sure have missed having him here, but I have learned a lot over the past month!

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 = 69.36 miles


----------



## whisperbaby22

tiffrmcoy, I hate seeing trash on the trails, too. Unfortunately, there is a lot where I ride. When I can, I clean it up. It is part of such a greater problem in this world, we can only hope our descendants will treat our great outdoors with a little more respect.


----------



## texasgal

So, our Texas Horse Friends group is planning a ride weekend at Pole Canyon. We are going.. whoot! It's an 8 hour plus drive for us.. so we are taking our vacation time.. So excited.

It's in the middle of April, so I really need to get myself and the horses in shape for it.. should be racking up some miles in the coming weeks.

I rode tonight, but only in the pen and around the yard... 

Yay.. a goal.. motivation to get off my.... well you get it


----------



## Roman

We got snow as well, sjharris! It's mostly melted now but Roman thought a pile of it next to a driveway was something different. :lol:

Went for a ride today, first for March! Hopefully the weather will turn out MUCH better this month. It was 40ish today with some wind but really nice, except it was muddy. He was really good, except saying "Nope, uh uh" when we came across a part with several puddles of water.

On the way back he was a nutcase. I honestly don't know what got into him. We ride into the hayfield and going down a slight hill towards the woods, he balked - kicked, pawed, shook his head. Then I think he actually bucked. :shocked: I don't think he was afraid of anything because he led just fine! Got through that and he was in this big rush to get home and then going towards the barn I let him trot and halfway there he had this little moment. Like he tried bucking but it wasn't really a buck. I can't explain it but I was mad! :/

I was really trying for 3mi but we were close! 2.89mi and rode for 1:02:04. 

Total Miles: 22.67
Total Time: 8:57:33
Total Rides: 10


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Texasgal- That's awesome! I've never been to pole canyon before. Would love to see pics when you go!

Went out today this time I rode thorough the neighborhood behind my barn, down the bayou and on the trails that are just off the bayou. I think this is the longest ride I've done this year. 10.6 miles today! It was a bit muddy out today too.

*84.52 miles total*


----------



## Adelaide08

Didn't do much riding Feb since my horse was borderline lame and didn't want to push her, finally been able to do some trails this past week so total mileage is now 66 miles.


----------



## IndianaJones

Someone needs to invent Horse Strava  Horseva? Stravorse? (I'm sure there is already something...I'm so behind the times)

(strava is a running/cycling challenge tracker)


----------



## weeedlady

so Freakin' jealous. My horse hasn't even been out of the barn in at least a month. Access to the pastures are nothing but ice. We haven't been on our trails at the barn since November 1st (trails close for hunting season and don't open again until April). Raven and I are very tired of riding around and around and around in the indoor.

Love seeing your photos and dreaming of the day when I can take my horse outside again!
M


----------



## clumsychelsea

Well we're currently buried in snow! We got 3 feet of snow the day before yesterday and we weren't even finished cleaning that up and we got another heavy snowfall today! The snow is so high in the pasture now that the horses can climb out OVER the fencing in certain spots. Yikes. I tried to get a picture but my phone dies in the cold for some reason... and it's been really cold. Today my tires froze in place because a bunch of slush got in the wheel wells and froze... Sigh. Had to get a hammer and a screwdriver to use as an ice pick to get it out. 

Anyway, no idea when I'll get out riding again. We're having a week of -30C so who knows when it's going to melt. Plus more snow on Sunday and next week. We're having a doozy of a winter, that much is for sure. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow when the weather passes to show how much snow we've got now.


----------



## sjharris53

Weedlady and Clumsey Chelsea, wish you could have been here today; the temperature topped out in the low 70s!!! Forecast was for afternoon rain, but since a little rain doesn't bother me, I went ahead with a lesson. Skies looked ominous for awhile, but then they cleared and we rode for nearly 3 hours under blue skies with sandhill cranes (or geese) honking northward overhead. It's raining now, and tomorrow afternoon we have a sleet advisory with temps in the 30s. Today, though, was truly a gift!

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 miles = 75.86 miles


----------



## mammakatja

We had almost 5 inches of snow last night!!!! Unheard of for these parts of TX. Unfortunately there's about 1/2 inch of solid ice underneath it all from the sleet that ripped through here at 30 mph before the snow hit. All our vehicles are frozen shut. Wish I could ride in the stuff and post snow pics like the rest of y'all. Course this will all be mud by this afternoon. Sigh.....going through major withdrawals again. :-(









My TX chickens are thinking "what the......."?!


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

Ill get right on this as soon as its safe to ride! =) I don't mind snow, cold, wind whatever... However... Ice? Not good, not good at all lol. Soon though!


----------



## Oreos Girl

SJHarris, I went to lunch in short sleeves and no jacket, it poured while at lunch. I was cold when I walked out the door. It had dropped 20 degrees during that hour. Oh and I am in Middle Georgia.

I am finally riding on Sat after not riding for the last month.


----------



## Roman

Tonight Roman and I went on a quick ride down the road. I really wanted to ride and waited too long (losing daylight), so tacked up quickly and went down the road almost a half mile. Saw my neighbor's new *colt* (he thought it was a filly but a few days later found out it was a colt XD) close up and in person. He is SOOOO adorable! I was kind of in a bit of a hurry to ride, I guess, since my aunt was going to take me to get dinner. ^-^ But had a good ride. No pictures this time though.  .83 miles in 16:22 minutes. 

Total Time: 9:13:56
Total Miles: 23.51
Rides: 11


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH went off first thing to a sale with my BIL (couldn't complain since my SIL and had a play day at the Pa Horse Expo yesterday). Since I needed to get the boys out, he was kind enough to run the skid loader around before he left. The weather was supposed to warm up into the mid 30s, but apparently it missed that memo. It was 21 when I tacked up, though sunny. Unfortunately a nasty cold wind started, but I was already out so just suffered through it. When I was done, took a peek at the weather station: real feel of 9. :shock: So much for the great warm-up!!

The boys showed just how bored of the endless circles they were today, as Sultan decided to spook at the ice chunks along the edge of the skid track.. anybody want to guess how many of those are out there?! And George was happy to take advantage of my distraction, either trying to race ahead or else sucking back and trying to bite Sultan on the butt. :evil: At one point he stopped paying attention to where he was going and veered off the path into a drift up to his belly, causing an abrupt halt. I somehow managed to keep hold of his lead and stay on, which I think was more luck than skill. And the tongue kept flapping.. 





























Now the new horse I found at the expo yesterday is looking better all the time: 











2015 mileage
...
2/27 george 9.37 miles 806 ft climb 7.4 mph 171.32 total miles
3/7 sultan w/george 10.80 miles 995 ft climb 7.9 mph* 182.12 total miles*


----------



## sjharris53

Oreos Girl said:


> SJHarris, I went to lunch in short sleeves and no jacket, it poured while at lunch. I was cold when I walked out the door. It had dropped 20 degrees during that hour. Oh and I am in Middle Georgia.
> 
> I am finally riding on Sat after not riding for the last month.


Same thing here - 24 hours after my ride the temperature was in the low 30s with snow flurries. Another 24 hours later, today, the temperature was back up in the mid 60s, with clear blue skies. Got in an hour and a half lesson, then hung around just to spend time with Ombré for another 45 minutes. 

Phantomhorse, love your new mount!

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75= 79.61 miles


----------



## sjharris53

No pictures of my ride, but a screenshot of our arena work:


----------



## Celeste

It finally stopped raining. I tried riding in the arena, but it was really wet. I took her out for 1/2 mile. She was perfect except at the very first of our going out. She saw DH standing there and was hoping that he would scratch her head and give her kisses and wanted to stay with him.

I don't know if you should even start posting when you are only up to 10.4 miles, but that is where I am.


----------



## gunslinger

The weather finally cooperated......GF and I got 9.5 miles in today.....


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

*Didn't keep track of miles but 15 min ride today =)*

Didn't get to many pictures, or many good ones. Had a little girl on behind me and was more worried about paying attention to where I was going =) But Boo was very good today! Had some lovely veiws to look around at and some good company


----------



## Roman

Sjharris, that's how the map looked on mine after circles in the arena. XD A bunch of scribbles. 

It got to the 70s today. :shock: Still wore a jacket though but it was super nice! I wanted to get three miles again since we've gotten so close to it past few times. When down the road and then to add some extra miles we went to the woods, crossed the creek, and back. I let him walk up the creek a little bit too.  It was still uncertain about going across (even though it was thawed), but only argued about it for a minute. Then on the way back I had him trot up a hill and he thought it smart to buck once. -_- But overall an awesome ride.

3.32 miles in 1:08:19. 

Total Miles: 26.83
Total Time: 10:22:16
Rides: 12





Short video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxIcGSy7gqc


----------



## greentree

Ph13!! Is that horse by Marwan!?!? LOOK at all those siblings!! Overbred to the max!


----------



## texasgal

Well, if it would just stop raining....


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got in about 7.6 miles yesterday. We went back up to 1099 but to a different parking area this time. I rode with someone new yesterday, it was her horse's first time out on the trail that wasn't at his farm. We put them in the middle, Bekka that I ride with most of the time was also there. He did really good but the trails were muddy and he started getting up set if his feet slide. We reached a place we had to turn around because it was a slippery gully with really soft mud at the bottom that Elvis just would not cross. So we decided to live to fight another day. Oreo was a very good leader most of yesterday. We let Elvis take the lead a few times too. Beautiful weather. We started out at 30 degrees when I loaded Oreo up and I ended up in a t-shirt by the time we were back at the trailer from the trail.


----------



## evilamc

After fighting a cough for the last month and crappy weather I finally got a ride in. It's beautiful out in the 50's with the sun shinning, but the ground is still a bit of a mess from getting more snow. I was surprised that the ground wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.

Jax was a bit of a butthead, guess thats what happens when I give a 5 yr old basically a month off, lol. He just didn't really want to go out, and then coming home he wanted to rush! So we practiced a LOT of one rein stops so I could keep him going at a pace I wanted not just cantering off like he wanted to lol. Towards the end he finally settled down and got back to his normal lovely self though.



















sweaty boy, has such a thick coat!









3.19 miles, 33.57 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

*Woo hoo! Logging my first outdoor miles of 2015*- all 0.25 miles, that is 

It feels silly to even count that, but considering it's been such a production to be able to get outside at all, I'm counting it!

It was 35*F and sunny. We had some melting today, so the icy spots were more slushy than icy. Out the door we went:









Isabel was soooo careful on the slushy ice, but she didn't give me any trouble. 
The snowbanks on the side of the road are easily thigh high, so we couldn't cross through to the trails, unfortunately. 









Instead, we rode around the path that rings the turnout paddocks. When we got to the end of the path and stepped into the unbroken snow, Isabel sunk in up to her knees. I wasn't quite sure how she would react- it was a first for both of us- and she just kind of stood there, a bit stuck. I was going to hop off and just walk back to the barn, but as I kicked my feet out of the stirrups, she figured out she could still move and carefully picked her way through the deep snow. We ambled back to the barn and called it a day.


----------



## egrogan

evilmac, is that bridle in your picture from Two Horse Tack? Looks just like one I got for a pony at the therapeutic riding program where I teach. He is a little pony with a quarter horse sized head, and they helped us make a custom halter/bridle combo thing for him so he can be led with a bit in his mouth but have our riders hook rope reins to the halter. So convenient!


----------



## Celeste

My daughter and I got out on this beautiful 60 degree afternoon and went for a ride. We went 3.5 miles. Everything went well. 

Total 13.9 miles


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> evilmac, is that bridle in your picture from Two Horse Tack? Looks just like one I got for a pony at the therapeutic riding program where I teach. He is a little pony with a quarter horse sized head, and they helped us make a custom halter/bridle combo thing for him so he can be led with a bit in his mouth but have our riders hook rope reins to the halter. So convenient!


Yes it is! I love it, I just wish I got the matching breast collar too..maybe eventually I will. I kind of want to get a second one in another color so I can mix and match sometimes lol! Two Horse Tack is actually a great company too, after I got mine, when I was trying out a different bit, I noticed that the pieces that are attached to the bit didn't have extra holes punched in them like pictured! Made it a lot harder to adjust where the bit sat, and I completely failed at punching extra holes...I emailed them and within days I had replacement pieces at my door 

Yay Celeste you got in some good miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

Took advantage of the warmer weather to get the boys out with DH. The sun was peeking out as we tacked up, but as soon as we got on, the clouds started building, the wind picked up, and it eventually had the audacity to spit some snow on us. But we kept going anyway. Tried to get out on some actual trail (versus the 2 mile loop around the farm), but found the going very unpredictable.





























After finishing with the boys, I got a call from my SIL. She hadn't expected to be able to ride today, but some plans had changed and she was going out after all. Seeing as I was still in my riding clothes, it was a no-brainer! The sun had come back out, but the wind was still pretty brisk. Actual temp was in the uppers 30Fs and with the strong wind the real feel was in the teens, which didn't feel too bad. Just goes to show how terrible the weather has been, for teens to feel not bad!!




















2015 mileage
...
3/8 george 7.65 miles 786 ft climb 4.2 mph 189.77 total miles
3/8 jemma 7.44 miles 621 ft climb 3.9 mph *197.21 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Managed to get a 4 mile ride in yesterday. Tried out a pair of the EZ Ride stirrups with cages I borrowed (love!) and my new mohair dressage girth. Amira was pretty feisty when we started out. She settled down real quick though, poor girl is out of shape after basically having the entire winter off when compared to how much we normally ride. 

Phantom - I'm loving my "new" saddle! I've got it all set up now how I like it. I'll get a picture one of these days.


----------



## sjharris53

liltuktuk said:


> Managed to get a 4 mile ride in yesterday. Tried out a pair of the EZ Ride stirrups with cages I borrowed (love!) and my new mohair dressage girth.


Liltuktuk, I have the EZ Ride nylon without cages; they replaced some aluminum ones that came with my saddle - love them!

Another lesson in the arena today, so here's my picture. Seeing those acute angle sized turns, it looks like I've been doing reining patterns. :lol:









GPS definitely gives a more accurate readout when on the trails.



Beautiful weather here again today, but rain is forecast for the rest of the week.
2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 = 81.76 miles


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

*3 and a half Hours! =)*

Still some snow, mostly it was starting to turn to mudd though yesturday. Didn't get any riding in today. Got to cross a couple of high streams and jump a log. Lots of hill work! Unsaddled Phouka(white mare) To let her roll in a patch of snow we came across!
Only got one picture of Suzie before we went out, a friend of mine was riding her if I can find more I'll post =). 

And one of Koba chilling in his special stall in the garage because its heated


----------



## texasgal

................and if it would ......

just

quit

raining

*sigh*


----------



## mslady254

After a complete bust for Feb-NO Rides , we rode yesterday for a couple of hours. I am in a group learning to be a mounted search and rescue team, so we not only rode on the trail, we rode a lot off trail. 
Well, that was different! and not in an especially fun way, ie: barging thru branches straight up a hill that thankfully wasn't too steep, but steep enough! I swear it was hard looking for the practice victim when I was constantly choosing the best way to go without getting into a difficult spot. We went up and down that hill 3 times -moving laterally at the top and bottom to be in a different grid for the search,,,before we finally found the 'victim'. Sonny thought I'd finally lost my mind, I'm sure, but he was a good trooper for it. On the way back, on the actual trail (yay) he decided to jump a small ditch instead of going thru it...yikes! 

Sooooooo r e a d y for good weather and dry ground.

Fay


----------



## Roman

texasgal said:


> ................and if it would ......
> 
> just
> 
> quit
> 
> raining
> 
> *sigh*


:hug:

It's beautiful here. Maybe you should move two states up and be "kansasgal". :lol:



Roman and I went on a ride. I'd say it was a bad ride. I was just not in much of a mood. We rode around the property and around the large hayfield. I literally started crying because it seems like I get no where with Roman. I use a lot of rein and he doesn't know that when I put pressure on his side I want him to turn, he takes that as a cue he should speed up (sometimes he gets it). He trots sooo fast to start and just didn't seem to ever relax today. He was all go-go-go. I just feel so stupid for getting into horse ownership without any knowledge, and although I'm still learning it's like I get frustrated easily with him. :-(

Anyways, 1.63 miles today in 35:20 minutes. 

Total Miles: 28.46
Total Time: 10:57:36 hours
Rides: 13


----------



## phantomhorse13

liltuktuk said:


> Phantom - I'm loving my "new" saddle! I've got it all set up now how I like it. I'll get a picture one of these days.


So glad its working out! I liked the saddle, just didn't fit anybody here. Much rather see it out being used than hanging out in my tackroom.

Would love to see pics.


----------



## evilamc

Well last minute I decided to trailer over to the park, haven't been to this one in months so I was happy to go. Great thing about this park is the trails actually have crushed gravel footing! So mud free for the most part, just a little snow slush still. Of course we still managed to find some muddy areas and get dirty...I think I need to keep a towel in my trailer to wipe off my girth after rides lol! I had Jax in a nice going flat walk most of the ride, but really wanted to work on his running walk...I just have so much trouble holding him in it, he always wants to go faster and ends up trotting/going into a canter  I feel like I'm doing something wrong....practice makes perfect I guess.



















"I'm sweaty and I know it!"









3.9 miles with avg speed of 3.6 mph...he was being a little bit of a brat and stopping a lot at first so that prob messed up our avg speed, I'd say it was more like 4 mph. 37.47 for the year.


----------



## Roux

Hey Guys!

I obviously have not been keeping up well with the 2015 trail thread at all... mostly because I haven't been riding much. (If you were on the 2014 trail thread you remember me.) But I have a few good reasons and I can't wait to share my good news. 

Anyway, Gus has been lame since the middle of December... but when I took him out to trot around yesterday he was sound! Finally. He has been off at the trot in the right front. I don't want to re-injure him so we are going to take it easy for another few weeks. I had the vet out in Jan. and Gus was diagnosed with a soft tissue injury and the only cure is rest. Then a few weeks ago he got a nasty kick in the shoulder (same leg) and he leg was swollen to twice the size of normal. But I think he is finally on the mend.

The other reason I haven't been on the trail much is because... I am expecting a baby(aka future trail buddy)! I am 30 weeks as of now  I have been able to keep riding but after one hairy ride with Roux in January I decided I didn't feel comfortable riding alone right now. 

So I am hoping that Gus continues to get better so I can get in a few more rides before I get even bigger and more uncomfortable. And who knows how much riding I will get in after baby is here, due May 17th! By that time Roux is going to be sooo sour I am predicting major rodeo. 

Anyway hopefully now the light is back in the evening I can track a few more miles and share some pictures (have you ever seen a whale ride a horse? Because that's what I feel like LOL).

PS it is 75deg and SUNNY so I am totally bummed to be missing this great trail weather.


----------



## texasgal

Congrats Roux!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Congrats Roux!!!


----------



## Roman

Congratulations!!


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## greentree

Yay for Roux! We will have a kanga-Roux! We can be horse forum grannies!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Roman said:


> :hug:
> 
> Roman and I went on a ride. I'd say it was a bad ride. I was just not in much of a mood. We rode around the property and around the large hayfield. I literally started crying because it seems like I get no where with Roman. I use a lot of rein and he doesn't know that when I put pressure on his side I want him to turn, he takes that as a cue he should speed up (sometimes he gets it). He trots sooo fast to start and just didn't seem to ever relax today. He was all go-go-go. I just feel so stupid for getting into horse ownership without any knowledge, and although I'm still learning it's like I get frustrated easily with him. :-(


Roman, I would suggest one of two things. 1st is if you can get a trainer to help you and Roman learn some of these things. An outside person watching is a big help and maybe can help you over some of the hurtles. If that isn't an option then you might want to consider selling Roman and getting another horse that you are more comfortable on now that you know more and are more educated about buying horses. It has happened to me in the past. I had a horse that learned that I wasn't the rider she thought and if she wanted she could throw me easily. If I did something that she disliked I was gone. Now I have had Oreo 7 years and I am much happier.


Roux, Congratulations on the future trail buddy.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

Roman I feel you with having the go go go issue. Due to past mistakes when I was a young teen and listening to my family(who I know know, and relize know NOTHING about horses or how the should be worked. They had me barrel racing this horse at 2 before I read up on it and just told them I would quit riding if they wouldn't leave me alone.) I pretty much compleatly ruined my boy. Along with the horrible trainer that they hired to break him. He is now 8 years old and I'm just now seeing any really progress. I started barrel racing him again at 3 just walking and jogging due to pressure from the family. And he was already a "hot" horse. I'm still racing him to this day. However I also do every halter class and pleasure class I come across. Do lots of schooling on transitioning and turning and stopping. There are days I cannot get a flat walk out of him no matter what I do. So I settle for the slowest calmest pace I can get him into. And then I work on getting him moving perfectly at that pace. Turning, stopping, backing up random patterns, going over logs/poles suddenly focusing on just leg aides, or just neck reining... But only stuff I know he can do really well. And normaly he will fall into the pattern of the learned behaviour because he KNOWS how to do it, and do it well. And he wants to be lazy again at heart, which means he has to give in and do what I want. I may not do anything else that day because as soon as I can get him to do everything I've asked at a real walk instead of a prance we're done for the day. But today for the first time I had a ride with him with no issues at all. He happily went into a flat walk every time I asked, and anytime he thought about going back to his previous behaviour I could see the wheels turning in that thick skull of his. Tomorrow he may be back to being a jerk but today made all the work worth it =) There is always hope


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

Roman said:


> :hug:
> 
> It's beautiful here. Maybe you should move two states up and be "kansasgal". :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Roman and I went on a ride. I'd say it was a bad ride. I was just not in much of a mood. We rode around the property and around the large hayfield. I literally started crying because it seems like I get no where with Roman. I use a lot of rein and he doesn't know that when I put pressure on his side I want him to turn, he takes that as a cue he should speed up (sometimes he gets it). He trots sooo fast to start and just didn't seem to ever relax today. He was all go-go-go. I just feel so stupid for getting into horse ownership without any knowledge, and although I'm still learning it's like I get frustrated easily with him. :-(
> 
> Anyways, 1.63 miles today in 35:20 minutes.
> 
> Total Miles: 28.46
> Total Time: 10:57:36 hours
> Rides: 13





Also my boy likes to forget that leg pressure means turn to. Because that can be an excuse to speeeedddd up. Every time he does so we have a lesson on the ground with me pushing all the "buttons" to make him move diff parts of his body. Moving compleatly over, or yeilding front and back ect. I just reacently started this, but I have to say that has made the biggest change in him


----------



## sjharris53

Oreos Girl said:


> Roman, I would suggest one of two things. 1st is if you can get a trainer to help you and Roman learn some of these things. An outside person watching is a big help and maybe can help you over some of the hurtles. If that isn't an option then you might want to consider selling Roman and getting another horse that you are more comfortable on now that you know more and are more educated about buying horses.


Really good advice! My TWH has been at a trainer's barn for the past 5 weeks, and will be there for another three. He works with my horse, then I go up 3 -4 times a week and ride and he works with us both. I am new to gaited horses, so I have so much to learn! My riding style has changed dramatically in the past month, and the connection I feel with my horse is simply amazing. I feel like I've just scratched the surface, but now I feel like I am doing right by my horse, and the possibilities are endless. 

The reason I am able to enjoy my TWH so much is that I did sell a 2 year old quarter horse that I had raised. I came to the hard realization that we were not a good match for each other - at my age, training a young horse was more than I wanted, not to mention my lack of expertise. 


Roux - congratulations!


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

*Just logging yesterdays ride =)*

Hi! I couldn't post the pictures till now so I waited to post. Went for a three hour ride with two 30 min "ring work" sessions. Circles, figure eights, stopping, backing ect. At two nice flat spots I found just to keep his attention on me and see how good he was willing to be. The awnser? Perfect. He was absolutely perfect yesterday. It was misting and foggy but I found the weather and scenery lovely, almost magic. There was some snow in a few places, mostly just lots of mud =/ Lots of hill work for Boo and he remained level headed through all of it, not at all like him. But here is a picture of Boo (english saddle) and Suzie before we headed out. Anyone think the english looks off on him? I moved it around a bunch but couldn't get it to look right to me.


----------



## Roman

Oreos Girl said:


> Roman, I would suggest one of two things. 1st is if you can get a trainer to help you and Roman learn some of these things. An outside person watching is a big help and maybe can help you over some of the hurtles. If that isn't an option then you might want to consider selling Roman and getting another horse that you are more comfortable on now that you know more and are more educated about buying horses. It has happened to me in the past. I had a horse that learned that I wasn't the rider she thought and if she wanted she could throw me easily. If I did something that she disliked I was gone. Now I have had Oreo 7 years and I am much happier.


Right now, I don't think I can afford a trainer. Selling Roman is never an option. :wink: He's taught me a lot and we've overcome obstacles and are doing some things I didn't think he'd do.  



ToManyHorsesAndOnePony said:


> Roman I feel you with having the go go go issue. Due to past mistakes when I was a young teen and listening to my family(who I know know, and relize know NOTHING about horses or how the should be worked. They had me barrel racing this horse at 2 before I read up on it and just told them I would quit riding if they wouldn't leave me alone.) I pretty much compleatly ruined my boy. Along with the horrible trainer that they hired to break him. He is now 8 years old and I'm just now seeing any really progress. I started barrel racing him again at 3 just walking and jogging due to pressure from the family. And he was already a "hot" horse. I'm still racing him to this day. However I also do every halter class and pleasure class I come across. Do lots of schooling on transitioning and turning and stopping. There are days I cannot get a flat walk out of him no matter what I do. So I settle for the slowest calmest pace I can get him into. And then I work on getting him moving perfectly at that pace. Turning, stopping, backing up random patterns, going over logs/poles suddenly focusing on just leg aides, or just neck reining... But only stuff I know he can do really well. And normaly he will fall into the pattern of the learned behaviour because he KNOWS how to do it, and do it well. And he wants to be lazy again at heart, which means he has to give in and do what I want. I may not do anything else that day because as soon as I can get him to do everything I've asked at a real walk instead of a prance we're done for the day. But today for the first time I had a ride with him with no issues at all. He happily went into a flat walk every time I asked, and anytime he thought about going back to his previous behaviour I could see the wheels turning in that thick skull of his. Tomorrow he may be back to being a jerk but today made all the work worth it =) There is always hope





ToManyHorsesAndOnePony said:


> Also my boy likes to forget that leg pressure means turn to. Because that can be an excuse to speeeedddd up. Every time he does so we have a lesson on the ground with me pushing all the "buttons" to make him move diff parts of his body. Moving compleatly over, or yeilding front and back ect. I just reacently started this, but I have to say that has made the biggest change in him


Thank you! I worked on groundwork with him for thirty minutes yesterday. Lowering his head and yielding. I think it was a turn on the forehand? My mind is drawing a blank now. >.< Anyways, wear he moves his backend away from me. He did good with that, sometimes a bit stubborn. :lol: Then I hopped on bareback and tried it and he did well, still tried walking forward just a bit but would turn with very little pressure with the reins. 




After that, we went on a ride down the road. He did great! 1.97mi in 42:18 minutes. 

Total Miles: 30.43 (WOOHOO)
Total Time: 11:39:54 hours
Rides: 14


----------



## phantomhorse13

ToManyHorsesAndOnePony said:


> Anyone think the english looks off on him? I moved it around a bunch but couldn't get it to look right to me.


The saddle is too far forward.. see how the flap is sitting on top of his shoulder blade? Slide it back a few inches.. the saddle should not interfere with his shoulder and you should be able to get at least a couple fingers between your horse's elbow and the girth.

Excellent you got out though!


----------



## tman33

I like the look of the paint to n the right from post #609.


----------



## QOS

Congratulations Roux!!! That is wonderful.

I have been relaxing and resting so that I would get the OK to ride. I fell Sunday and I nearly had a stroke thinking I had hurt myself - tougher than thought - I was fine. UGH...I hate being wobbly. 

Anyway - I got the ok and clearance to ride so hopefully I will Sunday if it will quit freaking raining. :evil:

Barry and I went to see the Royal Horses show - we talked about going a week or so a go and right when I went to buy the tickets my bride showed up so I never ordered the tickets. Saturday I found out that they were going to stable at our barn. They arrived Sunday right after I went to the barn - but I had already left as it was raining. I did see them Monday, yesterday and then of course, today. Fresians, Andalusians, Lipizzans and an Arabian. Nice horses!! I will post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

Thank you phantom, I will give it a shot tomorrow and hope you see a difference in those pictures


----------



## egrogan

New England mud season is here! :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

We are suppose to get a good bit of rain this evening, tomorrow and alot Saturday. There is a trail ride planned for Sunday morning. I'm not sure if we will go or not.


----------



## greentree

It is supposed to rain here, too, but in them meantime the girls and I have been RIDING! We have done about 30 miles in the past week. I am going to be SO popular with the parents......getting the girls hooked on endurance. We are planning to start with the Barefoot Derby in TN in April, and definitely the moonlight ride at the Shaker Village in July. 

Mary's DF still doesn't have a job, and Mika was saying today that when she got home , she was going to tell her Daddy that she needed a saddle....then in the next breath, how the septic tank blew up or something... So I advised her to wait a couple of weeks if they need a new septic tank, lol!

Finally, I am done with the maple syrple for this year! I made twice as much as last year! 

My new " lifestyle " is going well....I am losing about a pound a week, without going hungry. I wish I had discovered this 10 years ago....I would not have been fat and miserable for 12 years. 

Alaska is already HALF way through her pregnancy. It seems like yesterday that I bred her!

A real breakthrough today...I wore SUMMER breeches!!


----------



## Roman

Roman and I saddled up and headed down the road and around our hay field. He did really well. There was one point, I had dropped the reins or something and he walked straight into the barn wall. -.- So I took that as an opportunity to use my legs more. Very little rein and more leg - he hesitated and tried turning the other direction but then went the other way! And his trot was slow and he seemed overall relaxed. I am happy! 

2.29 miles in 46:58 minutes. He was quite thirsty afterwards but not very sweaty. I filled a small bucket and he drank about half of it and then I took it away from him, groomed him, and gave him the rest. He drank another bucket too and then got plenty of carrots! XD







My little brother and sister came and gave him some carrots. :smile:


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, please share the lifestyle and diet with us other averaged sized persons who might like being undersized.
Glad you have so much maple syrup and that it is out of the way for something else to move in. 
As for the endurance rides. I have been riding with a young lady who competes in them and one of her friends turned me onto NATRC trail competition and they do up to 40 mile comps over 2 days with obstacles at the vet checks about half way through each day. I talked to DD and once we get moved and settled in the new place that butts up against the trails we haul to then we can start building us and the horses up to getting involved with some of those that are close enough. The district we would be in runs clear up the eastern sea board. We may do a mix of ACTHA events and NATRC events just to keep us busy and out of trouble. lol


----------



## egrogan

I didn't know you could make maple syrup in Kentucky! Sugaring is just ramping up here in NH. We don't have our own sugarhouse but are going to help some friends next weekend. It is a sure sign of spring.


----------



## greentree

I thought I had told y'all.....sorry!

On Thanksgiving weekend we were watching PBS(not big football fans, obviously!), and they were raising money....one of the Doctors was doing his book deal. DH was on his laptop, and I did not even think he was listening! but when the dr. Got done, he said, "I'm IN!". DH's family is all diabetic, his DM takes so many medications for side effects of the other twenty medications, and we are trying to avoid that. He heard Dr. Perlmutter say it IS all avoidable. I have been saying it for 30 years, of course, but he has not heard it, lol!

So, that was last time I had any sugar or wheat. No cravings, no side effects, no hunger. I eat when I am hungry. I no longer hack my guts out every morning from acid reflux at night(I always assumed this was allergies). I have had exzema all of my life, now I have no itching. I have lost 3 1/2 inches off my waist. My hair is no longer falling out. I no longer need a nap in the afternoon. 

I have lost weight with weight watchers, and almost everyone else in the past. I starved myself to do it, but I did it. I used to manage a fitness studio. I KNEW I was not cheating, but every time I got on the scale, it went UP. I bought a Body Bugg tracker, and had DH record what I ate when we were traveling one time. I should have lost a pound A DAY on calories in-calories out. So, I took this info to my dr., and she ran bloodwork, and it was ALL normal. She even hinted at perhaps a lap band or some gosh-awful thing I would NEVER consider because. I have SEEN the side effects.

All I had to do was not eat any wheat or sugar. I do not count anything. I eat until I am full. Meat and lots of vegetables. Sometimes rice, and a little bit of gluten-free pasta. I drink an occasional glass of wine. I bake my own gluten-free bread for an occasional piece of toast. That's it. Check out the Wheat Belly Blog. Everything there is exactly what I have experienced. It sounds like fiction, and it is really scary when you examine it. 

We looked into NATRC way back when. They had a seminar. We timed our training ride (this was before GPS......), and decided that was WAY too slow for us! 

Hey, Anita Ann! We are considering the ROck Bridge Canyon ride in mid-May....


----------



## Roadyy

Since my DW's mother got diagnosed with Lung Cancer and I found the all natural treatment to cure it instead of treating the symptoms, like the doctors want to do, I have joined her healthier diet with gluten free bread, Turkey burgers, Turkey spaghetti, fruits and vegetables as well as learning how to match food groups to optimize the Alkaline footprint instead of the Acid footprint to create a more healthy and efficient working immune system. I also cut out sweet tea( that is a major accomplishment for a southern boy) and staying far away from the center aisles in the grocery stores that are full of GMO products. I have lost 8 lbs in three weeks even with a few splurges here and there as I get settled into the new menu, not a diet. Diet means I am doing it long enough to loose weight. We are doing this for a new lifestyle to live longer healthier lives.


Thank you so much for sharing your story. I greatly appreciate it as it reinforces what I found and what we are doing.


----------



## liltuktuk

Kudos to you to on the diet changes. I keep telling myself I should try something like that, but man I love bread and sugar.

Hoping to get a nice ride in this weekend in between everything else I have going on. It's been above freezing all week! The snow is halfway gone, the pasture is full of mud, and the sun is out. Spring is getting here! :lol:

Got a call from my friend this morning, the water isn't working out in the barn. Not sure what is going on, but I'll be dragging a 55 gallon drum out there this evening to try to siphon out of into the water trough. Otherwise it's dragging bucketfuls from the house to the barn. :twisted:

But first I found out we're having a work happy hour today so....yay free drinks first before I have to go deal with the mess. :wink:

This weekend is our local Equifest event. Two days of presentations and local vendors, should be a good time. 

Hopefully somewhere in all of this I'll get some riding in.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Took Rhett out this morning. I'm mildly... OKay, annoyed, my MapMyRide malfunctioned and completely threw my first 30 minutes out the window. Which means it didn't properly account for distance  All it is is a straight line to where I reopened the app *sigh*

He was a good boy today, though, very curious and mildly distracted. 

Being generally distracted


















I momentarily contemplated going under, but the closer I got the lower I realized it was. So we turned around, no way around it. He didn't complain


----------



## greentree

Yay, Roadyy! DH has lost 23 lbs....and when he leaves this house there is no telling how many drive thru's he frequents! He tells himself, and others, that he " can't have it", and I prefer to say I " don't eat that". Just a little mind game...


----------



## Celeste

For all you people who have lost weight, I think I found it. You are more than welcome to come get it back.


----------



## Roadyy

No!!!! Celeste, you can go right on with the burial proceedings of that lost weight as it has surely starved to death after this long.


----------



## Roux

Hang on Fi said:


> ... my MapMyRide malfunctioned and completely threw my first 30 minutes out the window. Which means it didn't properly account for distance  All it is is a straight line to where I reopened the app *sigh*


When this occasionally happens to me I just turn the app off and ride to my halfway point and then turn it back on when I turn back. When you get back to the barn just double the distance and that should give you a reasonably accurate distance. 

I guess this only works if you are riding an out and back and not a loop.


----------



## sjharris53

All this healthy eating and weight loss success is awesome! A year and a half ago, I gave up dieting and began tracking all my food and exercise, utilizing a site called Spark People - totally free, unlike Weight Watchers, NutriSystem and others I have tried through the years. While I am not at my goal weight, I am over 30 pounds lighter than when I began, and I have not regained the weight. It took me a long time to realize that what I eat has to be a lifestyle, not a diet...


----------



## Roadyy

Same here sj,, I can't succeed at diets as they always feel temporary. I got it in my head that this is our menu to choose from and that is that. Erased diet out of the vocabulary when talking about our new eating choices. That has made it much easier to stay strong.


----------



## Celeste

My farrier came out today, so the girls got new shoes. His wife is my friend. She hauled her horse out and we rode while he did two of the girls. He did my horse when we got back.

The day was glorious. Mid '70's. The trees are starting to just barely green up. There were redbud trees blooming. I was really proud of how well my girl did. I think that all the hard work is starting to pay off.

Today 5.4 miles.

Total 19.3


----------



## Roadyy

Got in 2 rides this weekend. One short one Saturday afternoon with DW and again yesterday with DD and cousin's daughter joining me with a group of ladies.

Saturday yielded 2 miles bareback for me.
























Then yesterday's ride yielded 11.11 miles




























































*Total 40.65 miles*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Congratulations Roux!

It FINALLY stopped raining here! So I took full advantage of this lovely weather and went riding both Saturday and Sunday. Went over to Sandpiper and some part of the trail were insanely flooded, it looked like I was riding down a small stream. On Saturday I took my old girl Beebe out and she did great no pain or swelling in her joints when we were done. I ran into 2 downed trees one was way to big for my short legged horse to jump over and the other had a whole bunch of vines surrounding it which made it impossible for me to step over. Sunday I took Warrior out and I ran into the weirdest thing I think I have ever come across on the trail, it was 8-10 people dressed in hazmat suits standing around on this one section of the paved part of the trail. Don't know what was going on or why they were there but as soon as I saw them the horse spooked a little and we turned around and went the other direction. Saturday rode for 10.16 miles and Sunday rode for 5.98 miles.

*100.66 miles total!!*

Saturday ride
















































Sunday ride


----------



## whisperbaby22

Wow, that takes the prize for being the weirdest thing encountered out on the trail.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Yeah it was a bit weird they were standing around talking and laughing very loudly and one of them was searching around in the bushes. It was one of the weirdest things I think I have ever seen.


----------



## evilamc

Tiff you are getting so many miles in!!!!! What a weird thing to come across though on the trail! Wonder what they found? Would be interesting if you could find out somehow.

I had an interesting weekend. Yesterday I attended an into to parelli clinic...I was not too impressed. The ground work stuff was OK, pretty much same stuff I've learned to do through Clinton Anderson videos...The riding portion though....Did not like. Yes it was great to work on teaching him to stop of my seat and steering without reins..but I'm not riding a gaited horse with completely no contact and she kept asking me to trot him...and since I had NO contact I couldn't half halt him when he got silly when I asked him to step up the pace some...so I got a lovely half trot canter thing that was annoying to ride.

Today, vet came out and he got his spring shots, all went well! He didn't need his teeth done so I loaded him up and went over to the ring/trails. I've been having a lot of trouble lately getting him into his running walk...people on the gaited forum said to try and get a video so I got that. Anytime I ask him for more speed from his free walk now he does this hop skip jump thing and trots/canters. Its getting worse and worse! Once we're on the trail it improved some...if I slowly slowly asked for speed. We had a good trail ride though, played a lot with different speeds and rode a loop I've never been on at that park, was pretty!

4.18 miles today, not including the 20 min or so we spent in the ring...41.65 miles all together.

If anyones interested in watching and has any suggestions..I'm all up for it. I look terrible but I was somewhat experimenting trying to find what worked and every time he trotted I just started posting because I hate bouncing around.
https://youtu.be/U8XuAOi5ysU


----------



## clumsychelsea

Glad to see people getting out!! Winter is still in full swing here. Currently in the middle of getting 30 cms of snow with 90 KM winds, but hopefully it's the last storm of the year! There are tentative plans to ride this weekend if the weather is okay, so fingers crossed!!! My BO is starting public trail rides as soon as the weather improves so I should be getting a lot more miles in by leading on those.

On the bright side, I got $1500 back on my income tax return so I'm on the lookout for a new western saddle.  AND one of my fellow cooks retired so I'm finally getting 40+ hours a week at work! Very pleased with that.


----------



## sjharris53

83 degrees today!!! I'm still riding in the arena, so today I did take a picture of the view looking out from there.









Both Ombré and I were sweating by the end of our 2 hour ride. 

DH and I will be out of town through Thursday to celebrate our anniversary, so I won't get to ride again until Friday. Really looking forward to it since my trainer is taking my riding buddy and I out on the trails to put into practice all we've been doing in the arena. Can't wait! Next post will have real trail pictures!



2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 + 2.75 + 1.5 + 4.85 = 90.86 miles


----------



## Roman

I hope the weather works out for you too, Chelsea, and awesome about the saddle search and job! :thumbsup:

Roman and I went for a ride tonight. Need to remember to ride _before _dinner because it gets dark quickly. :? Anyways, did a ride down the road and I would've gotten pictures but my phone was being a piece of CRAP as usual! I honestly hate it. It didn't track my WHOLE RIDE which absolutely stinks! No way did I go all the way down the road and back, in thirty minutes, to go only .35 miles. :evil: I was ready to toss my phone in the trash... :-(

Some idiot on a motorcycle, on the ride, came flying by and I think revved his engine after he passed. Now Roman is usually pretty good about motorcycles but he FREAKED. Bolted forward twice, and my helmet came off. :shock: Had to control Roman enough to take it off and put it back on. 

My guess is we probably rode close to two miles but I'll take the .35mi. 

Rides: 16
Time: 13:00:33 hours
Miles: 33.07 (more like 35miles)


----------



## jazzy475

Well i posted on here earlier in the year on how unfair it was i couldn't be out riding,was too icey, That's changed now back out riding having to stay on dirt road trails are too muddy yet. Gotten in 3 rides so far covered 12 miles on our very fat horses,from being to well fed over winter. So here's just a few pics of today's ride.


----------



## greentree

Evil, I could not watch all of the video, it kept stopping....I have horrible internet! But what I saw was a good walk, and then he paced. You might try moving your saddle back a bit to help him lift a little in the front. 
Go find a bit of a hill, and shift your weight back going up. If he gaits up, then flat walk down, and gait back up, etc., until you have feel for it. Gradually add flat and going down ( holding whatever position it took to gait UP). It takes a little strength to gait, and if pace is easier, that is what they do.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am also not a gaited horse person. Oreo is supposed to be a Spotted Saddle horse and he would do that funky thing that Greentree is calling a pace. I came to realize that Oreo is not naturally gaited. He won't gait if loose or being lunged. Because of that, I stopped trying the whole gaited thing and now we just do walk trot and canter. 

So my question is, have you seen Jax gait when not being ridden?


----------



## Celeste

Roman said:


> Roman and I went for a ride tonight. Need to remember to ride _before _dinner because it gets dark quickly. :? Anyways, did a ride down the road and I would've gotten pictures but my phone was being a piece of CRAP as usual! I honestly hate it. It didn't track my WHOLE RIDE which absolutely stinks! No way did I go all the way down the road and back, in thirty minutes, to go only .35 miles. :evil: I was ready to toss my phone in the trash... :-(
> 
> 
> My guess is we probably rode close to two miles but I'll take the .35mi.
> 
> Rides: 16
> Time: 13:00:33 hours
> Miles: 33.07 (more like 35miles)


If you remember exactly how far you rode, you can go that same route and clock the miles and then correct your mileage. I have even taken my jeep out on a trail to clock miles so that my spreadsheet would be correct. Did anybody say OCD?


----------



## Roadyy

Just set up another ride this coming Saturday to ride two trails to make a loop back to the trailer that will be between 18-22 miles. DW has decided she wants to join in on this one since she is off the following week with school being out. She figures if she is sore from it then she will have plenty of time to recover. lol

We are also going to give Trusty a trial ride with the buddy saddle behind her saddle to see about taking Jesa with us. I just ordered Jesa a riding helmet to be in by the weekend. This is a ride I am really looking forward to.


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> I am also not a gaited horse person. Oreo is supposed to be a Spotted Saddle horse and he would do that funky thing that Greentree is calling a pace. I came to realize that Oreo is not naturally gaited. He won't gait if loose or being lunged. Because of that, I stopped trying the whole gaited thing and now we just do walk trot and canter.
> 
> So my question is, have you seen Jax gait when not being ridden?


Yes I have! And I have gaited on him too, but over the last few months we barely rode and when we did I just more so kept it at a walk. I started asking him to gait again last few rides and I'm getting his pace. Thanks Nancy for telling me whats going on! I don't have a good eye about it yet, I will try moving my saddle back some though. Maybe I randomly started putting my saddle more forward then I used to? His gait is sooooo fun I hope the saddle being too far forward is really the only issue!


----------



## Celeste

In my experience, gaited horses seem to gait better when your center of gravity is further back rather than in a forward seat position. I also find that if you push them onto the bit it helps.


----------



## mslady254

Checking in to log my ride last Sunday 3/15. In the saddle 2-3 hours, we did a scavenger hunt. They hid 30 items , off trail, and we worked in pairs to find them. My partner and I found 4 items. Pitiful! LOL. But, the good news is that Sonny & I are getting better at going off trail. He was calm the entire time, and didn't try to argue about which direction to go, not once. Yay !

Fay


----------



## Adelaide08

Been riding a lot, however my stupid phone's GPS has stopped working (it keeps malfuctioning - one time it said i went 50 miles in 30 minutes, hence I was going at 100mph.... haha.) Does anyone know of a cheaper handheld gps or something else to track miles with that works well? It's driving me crazy "guesstimating" my mileage...

I think my mileage so far is around 80 miles. 

Since I haven't posted any pictures lately, here's one of Adelaide chilling after I braided her mane (I know it sucks but first time doing it)


----------



## Roman

Adelaide08 said:


> Does anyone know of a cheaper handheld gps or something else to track miles with that works well? It's driving me crazy "guesstimating" my mileage...


Sports Tracker. :wink: Adelaide is pretty!


----------



## Roadyy

Watch Ebay for a good deal on a handheld unit. 

I got my Garmin Maps60 GPS tracker for $80 shipped.


----------



## jazzy475

Been riding every day even though its been chilly at 40 degrees for a high,with a north wind,makes horses feel frisky. Did 8 miles yesterday so we are up to 29 miles so far this spring,in four rides. 

Have some pretty tired fat horses, and pretty sore tired riders. here's just one picture from yesterday rode the powerline for a change of pace,trails are to muddy and icey yet.


----------



## Roadyy

Hey AA, I was just reading a few of the last posts from last year's thread and you said you were going to ride more ride more and ride more to try and get ahead of me and Celeste to keep you out of the Turtle award runnings. You were also going to give ACTHA another chance.

Hows' the riding Chivas more coming?


----------



## Adelaide08

Roman said:


> Sports Tracker. :wink: Adelaide is pretty!





Roadyy said:


> Watch Ebay for a good deal on a handheld unit.
> 
> I got my Garmin Maps60 GPS tracker for $80 shipped.



Thanks guys, I will look into those, so bummed my phone's being a pain 
Roman, thanks so much!


----------



## evilamc

So I took your advice greentree and moved my saddle back some, I think that helped! My friend and I played at the ring some and she got this video

https://youtu.be/BeN7Ol-pal4

Def better, I think hes lacking some muscle still though from me being so easy on him over the winter...oops...We didn't have time to ride the trails though


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Evilamc- I'm just curious but what happened to Dexter? Did I miss something in last years thread?


----------



## Roadyy

Decided to test out the Abetta Buddy saddle yesterday to make sure it was going to be safe with taking Jesa in it with us this weekend. We also tested it on another little fella we keep in the afternoon every once in a while. Worked good on him too. This was the first time he ever rode a horse. That thing holds her in there nice and snug. She started really enjoying it as she got used to being in it. She decided to have fun and lay back and bounce to Trusty's walk while moaning " Uh Uh Uh Uh" to the bounce of his walk. lol

Her birth mom is in the saddle as I lead them around in the last pic.


----------



## evilamc

tiffrmcoy said:


> Evilamc- I'm just curious but what happened to Dexter? Did I miss something in last years thread?


Dexter moved to a beautiful new home to be a pasture pet and friend to some crazy OTTB's. I decided I couldn't ride him anymore since the lyme made him so unpredictable and even with antibiotic treatment his numbers would still go up...vet wanted thousands to keep trying to treat...He destroyed my confidence so I felt it was just time to move on, I couldnt afford to keep treating a horse that wasn't a good match for me. We had a LOT of amazing rides, but I could never trust him, and I'm lucky I never ended up in the ER from him lol.


----------



## jazzy475

I love this thread and seeing all the pictures of everyone's horses and where they ride its an awsome thread.


Been riding last few days ventured on the trails today and what a muddy mess we ran into. Was slow going horses were sinking in ankel deep in mud and slipping,not fun for horse or rider. Also ran into some snow and icey puddles signs of winter still out there. Did alot of walking and ride took 3 hours not sure of miles GPS got screwed up when i dropped my phone. 

Horses were a bit spooky today for some reason so made ride interesting,reason i dropped my phone,lucky it didn't get stomped on.:wink: Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## Roman

Wow jazzy, looks very icy!!


----------



## jazzy475

Roman said:


> Wow jazzy, looks very icy!!



Third picture from the top is a pond we go by,second pic from top is a icy snowy part of trail,that' in the shade part of the day. My horse walked through the icy puddle,wasn't my plan...he started marching through before i had my reins in my hand.:wink:


----------



## whisperbaby22

That second photo is a great shot, you can only see the trees in the water.


----------



## Zexious

Jazzy--Bleck, mud~ I can't wait for it to dry up here.
Gotta say, the green blinkers look great on the black horse <3


----------



## kenda

Almost directly after our first ride of the year, Rya got 2 months off dealing with some lameness issues. We now have go ahead to ride and yesterday was our first time back out of the arena. We did 5.4km, didn't want to push it to hard, so kept to a walk primarily as well.

Total 2015: 15.4 km.

Pathetic but at least we can start building that up now that we are sound again.


----------



## greentree

We have been doing a lot of riding here in between the rain days!! We did the road loop at dusk, which was interesting to say the least. About 2 miles on a hilly, curvy, 55 mph road with no shoulder! We have done 34 miles Inthe past week. Gettin' some butts in shape!! 

Got a new trail blazed down around the BIG sinkhole in the woods behind the hose, but have not ridden it yet. I really need to take cutters when I go, since Mary and I are both short, lol! 

Captain Jack is FINALLY going to a new home tomorrow.....I cannot afford yo geld him, and I need the stall for Alaska, so he has been CL'd, and hopefully a nice lady is picking him up tomorrow. I am out of the donkey business.Hopefully.

Evil, glad you feel you made some progress!


----------



## Roman

I was debated whether I should go out today. It rained recently unfortunately and I woke up to a bunch of fog outside the window. But by the afternoon, it was pretty decent to go. I rode around the hayfield and around the houses. I stayed at a walk the whole time, except for parts where Roman insisted he must trot. I'm starting to try and get him fit, so I just walked him today.  

I got a picture of the ride from my GPS. You don't know how hard it was to get that. My phone doesn't take screenshots, couldn't find the cameras, my parent's phones are who knows where, the Ipad is dead....so I convinced my brother to take the pic and send it to me. Gosh.

The ride was great. I worked on leg cues, as you can see in the zigzagging area. XD He did excellent. Tried to trot a few times but pretty much went left and right with little rein pressure! He was better going right than left. But I'm happy with him!

Then we were coming back and I saw this dark green thing in the hayfield. I was like, what in the world is that? It was a leaf rake. XD I guess it fell out of the Mule when my uncle took some brush or something to the woods. I did a little desensitization with him, rubbed him with the stick end. I didn't ride with it, decided it was better not to risk him bolting off. :? Then looped around the property and finished. 

Also I found out the pig sale is March 29th! Super excited! Still need to get a ton ready though. Cleaning, finding stuff, ordering feed, getting shavings. 

1.64 miles in 42:05 minutes.


----------



## sjharris53

I was hoping to post real trail riding pics today, but after two days of rain, it was more arena work. More arena work today, rain tomorrow and Monday, then finally, trail ride on Tuesday - at least that is the plan!

Kenda, Rya is a lovely girl! Her coloring is very similar to my riding buddy's horse.


2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 + 2.75 + 1.5 + 4.85 + 3.95 = 94.81 miles


----------



## Zexious

Roman--Looking good ^^


----------



## Roman

Zexious said:


> Roman--Looking good ^^


 Thank you!


----------



## jazzy475

Well riding has come to a screaming halt daughters horse lost a front shoe today,on his bad hoof. Part was resected do to white line,so has no hoof wall on part of that hoof. So he's on his sole, so for his sake we need to stay home till thursday when farrier comes to trim and put shoes back on.

Rode yesterday in the rain so no pictures of that, did 6 miles and i don't remember total from last time.:wink:


----------



## jazzy475

Roman said:


> I was debated whether I should go out today. It rained recently unfortunately and I woke up to a bunch of fog outside the window. But by the afternoon, it was pretty decent to go. I rode around the hayfield and around the houses. I stayed at a walk the whole time, except for parts where Roman insisted he must trot. I'm starting to try and get him fit, so I just walked him today.
> 
> I got a picture of the ride from my GPS. You don't know how hard it was to get that. My phone doesn't take screenshots, couldn't find the cameras, my parent's phones are who knows where, the Ipad is dead....so I convinced my brother to take the pic and send it to me. Gosh.
> 
> The ride was great. I worked on leg cues, as you can see in the zigzagging area. XD He did excellent. Tried to trot a few times but pretty much went left and right with little rein pressure! He was better going right than left. But I'm happy with him!
> 
> Then we were coming back and I saw this dark green thing in the hayfield. I was like, what in the world is that? It was a leaf rake. XD I guess it fell out of the Mule when my uncle took some brush or something to the woods. I did a little desensitization with him, rubbed him with the stick end. I didn't ride with it, decided it was better not to risk him bolting off. :? Then looped around the property and finished.
> 
> Also I found out the pig sale is March 29th! Super excited! Still need to get a ton ready though. Cleaning, finding stuff, ordering feed, getting shavings.
> 
> 1.64 miles in 42:05 minutes.


Roman love your horse he looks super sweet. Also looks to have trimmed down weight wise....looking good.

I really enjoy reading on this thread its GREAT


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I got our first spring ride in yesterday.....the weather was great, things are starting to bloom, and our ride was delightful....

We rode 11.7 miles, and I'm at 72.9 miles for the year....


----------



## egrogan

kenda said:


> Almost directly after our first ride of the year, Rya got 2 months off dealing with some lameness issues. We now have go ahead to ride and yesterday was our first time back out of the arena.


Kenda, so glad your mare is ready to be ridden again! Here's to many happy rides for you both this spring :lol:


----------



## Roman

jazzy475 said:


> Roman love your horse he looks super sweet. Also looks to have trimmed down weight wise....looking good.
> 
> I really enjoy reading on this thread its GREAT


Aww thanks! So glad he did, I didn't even notice.  :happydance:

Gunslinger, good for you!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

For mental sanity. I asked my neighbor if wanted to go for a short ride yesterday afternoon. It has rained a lot here so we did our "regular" walk around the pecan orchard and back. It is a nice 3.4 mile ride. I have just over 26 miles for the year.


As a side note since this is where all my "friends" hang out. My dad and I are taking a big road trip to the Northwest this summer. Definitely hitting North and South Dakota, Wyoming, Montana, and Idaho. Probably will also go through Minnesota, Iowa, Washington, Oregon, and Nebraska. Plan on hitting the really popular places such as Mt. Rushmore, Grand Teton, and Yellowstone. I am looking for other places to visit that aren't as famous but that you really enjoyed. No horses on this trip. I am really more into nature and history than cities. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Celeste

Plan to spend as much time in Yellowstone as you can. A lot of people only walk around the geyser basin at the Yellowstone Inn, and they miss a ton of stuff. Go fishing in Yellowstone Lake. Pay the money to ride their horses just because of the scenery. Be sure to see the north side of the park. North West is Mammoth Hot Springs. Also, go through the Lamar Valley and Hike to trout lake.
And see the Grand Prismatic pool.

While you are in the neighborhood, you should go to Cody and eat at the Irma.


----------



## evilamc

I got in a GREAT ride today!!!! I met up with someone I met in a facebook group (have rode with her once before but in a much larger group) and I showed her some new trails. She has a green arab that she just got back from the trainer but has been having more trouble with her now then she did before! Her mare was a ROCKSTAR today though, both horses were. Jax played the babysitter role, but actually let Autumn lead most of the ride, hes never followed so well. There were a few scary moments for Autumn on the trail but she worked it out and had a lot of firsts today  Jax showed her its not scary to walk along the road with passing cars too. My friend was so happy with how the ride went. 

We stayed at a walk most of the time, and just had fun playing with them, areas where it was wide enough we tried leg yields and spiraling to and from each other. Her mare needs work with a horse getting farhter away from her, the spiraling helped with that! We did try trotting twice though, once Jax in the lead and I actually got him in a lovely little gait! Not sure if it was quite a running walk yet but it was fast enough for her to trot with it  So smoothhhh...The 2nd spot we tried though she was in front and I couldn't get him in it that time so I just posted his trot/pace whatever he was doing and went with it. I'm trying to just focus more on enjoying our ride then trying to get him to gait for a little bit I think. I'm just trying to get him to move out a little more each ride, and working on him listening to my leg/seat more. 

We did 5.89 miles, that puts me at 47.54 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

I got a little greedy today. The snowbanks along the road have melted enough that it is now possible to cross into the neighbor's field, which is the beginning of our typical trail- you can sort of see the gate we cross through if you look right through Isabel's ears and slightly to the right- so I decided we would attempt our first real trail ride of the year:









Off we went, but it was pretty quickly apparent that the snow was still pretty deep in spots. I couldn't really tell how deep, but Isabel was struggling to get over the group, she kept sinking through the top crust of the snow. She didn't feel all that steady underneath me, sort of shaking/struggling to walk. Now, I'm not sure what a fit, young horse feels like navigating some thick crusty snow, but I didn't want to push it with my out-of-shape old lady, so we turned around and trekked back through the snow to the barn:









We rode around the barn property a bit, despite the gusty wind:









Added to our quick trip across the street, that gave us 0.32 miles today, for a total of 0.67 outdoor miles this year. I think it's still a few weeks before we'll be seriously logging real trail miles, but it's getting nicer out!


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> I got in a GREAT ride today!!!! I met up with someone I met in a facebook group (have rode with her once before but in a much larger group) and I showed her some new trails. She has a green arab that she just got back from the trainer but has been having more trouble with her now then she did before! Her mare was a ROCKSTAR today though, both horses were. Jax played the babysitter role, but actually let Autumn lead most of the ride


Were you riding with Korinne?! What a small world.. glad you both had a good ride.

With our weather, I feel like I may never ride again.. but the snow is about melted, so maybe the mud will be able to start drying up and the frost will come out of the slippery-as-hell ground!!


----------



## evilamc

Yup I was!! Haha if I ever master gaiting I may try doing a little endurance training with her  maybe next edurance ride you're both going to I'll tag along! She's really fun to ride with and her mare did so well today! I think jax had a crush on her.


----------



## sarahfromsc

It is finally drying out where I am. Have logged 12 miles the past week. That seems so weak....lolol..... forgot to turn the tracker on today. Plan on riding tomorrow and Tuesday. Then the rain starts up again. Ugh.

It just feels great to ride again. Lifted the March blues!


----------



## clumsychelsea

Got out for a nice snowy ride yesterday! Rode Angel english for the first time which was a lot of fun since my background was almost entirely english before I moved here. I felt so much more comfortable and my ride was 100 times more enjoyable that usual, so I think that we'll be investing in a nice quality english saddle to use more often! (Just have a cheapo dressage saddle atm.) 

Ride was great, ponies were great. My friends two daughters each hopped on with an adult and they loved it! Snow was a bit deep in a couple places but mostly packed down by skidoos. I rode Angel with a set of reins attached to a rope halter and a set attached to her bridle, and used the rope halter set for the ride with the bridle as back-up. I'm confident riding her in just the rope halter but other people were worried, so I appeased them by putting the bridle on. (For now.) Never had to use the reins attached to the bit, as expected. 

Ride: 12 kms/7.4 Miles
Total: 55.3 Kms/34.2 Miles

First picture is one my friend took of the ponies playing the day before yesterday.


----------



## Roadyy

See if I can get these pictures shared from the weekend before PC hangs over the porcelain.

Saturday I took DW, DD and DJ(Daughter Jesa) out for a trail ride. Let me note that I did my best to talk them into waiting for a shorter trail ride, but they were set on joining me on this one. DW said she is off this week for our spring break and would have time to recoop. lol She needs it too. lol

Jesa did great for the first leg. After the stop for lunch she was no longer energized and ready for a nap. She started out riding with moma, but kept crying out wanting to ride with me so I reluctantly swapped mounts with DW. Jesa fell asleep for about 20 minutes with her helmet slumped into my back. By the time we got back from the 17.25 mile ride that lasted 6.5 hours due to the 2 breaks they were all three,dd included, ready to get away from horses. I was ready for another 10. Half way back to the boarding barn to unload the horses and DJ decided the heat was too much to keep her daily intake contained and exerted it all over her lap, car seat and back of my front seat. I didn't realize someone so small could have so much inside of them.






































*17.25 miles* Total *57.90*


Yesterday we met my cousin and his 2 daughters at the boarding barn for a cookout. His wife broke her foot and didn't want to be on it at all so we gave her a pass.

As you can see the kids were all up in their element and having the time of their life on the horses. You will notice the difference in Trusty when a kid has hold of him and when an adult has ahold of him. He is worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Eagle Child

Journey and I got a little ride in on Saturday. It's finally warmed up, snow is all melted except at Walmart parking lot. :lol: Had a blast moseying around the farm. Today I'm home with a scuzzy throat. Too much fun on the weekend, I guess.

The ranch was beautiful this weekend. I love it when things come back to life in the spring. That was only my second ride outside the covered round pen in 2015, but I'm optimistic. If the weather cooperates we will be back on the trails by next weekend. We got two new horses for the trail string last week. They are both sweethearts--Sally and Rocko. I'll try and get a picture of Rocko. He is so adorable! I'll try and get some pictures of our ride next weekend, too. Woohoo!


----------



## SarahStorms

We did about a 2 1/2 - 3 hour trail ride Sunday evening. It was my first time being able to ride with my husband! My friend let him borrow one of her horses since we only own Dazy (little one on right). 

It was a great ride, but all the horses were "feeling their oats!" Welcome Spring time:lol:


----------



## paintgirl96

Good weekend for riding in TN!


----------



## phoenix

My first ride of the year is planned for saturday and i can't wait to get out there! It'll probably be short because the trails are basically a swamp but i can't wait. Had a few prep rides in the arena on Phoenix and he's been a sweetheart so hopefully he'll be just as good this weekend.


----------



## Oreos Girl

PaintGirl96, where in TN do you ride? I am originally from just outside Nashville.


----------



## Roman

Went on a nice ride today. Started in the arena and walk around, trotted too and pretty much worked on leg cues which he did awesome with! Then rode around the houses by the road and around the hay field. 

We rode 2.04 miles in 44:54 minutes. Our highest speed was 27.1 mph. :shock: And we never cantered or galloped. Wow.





"Okay, fifth time I've sniffed this, I think it's okay, Mom. But it smells like you ... weird. Lemme smell it again when we come back around."


----------



## evilamc

Trailered to ring today, and my two friends that board together near by met me over there. We let the horses run loose in the ring for 15-20 min while we set up some ground pole exercises! Oh man did the horses have funnnnnnnnnnnnnn! There two don't get much turn out because of the weather...so they were like FREEEEDDDDDOOOOOOMMMMMM!!!!!! Jax went along, but every so often he'd come find me and see how I was doing and ask if he could go play more lol! Hes so cute. After we played in the ring some doing some backing exercises and going over poles/walking a tiny jump we went on the trails. Horses were pretty tired so we just went to do the apple orchid loop. Beautiful day, beautiful ride and happy horses!










Happy riders too


















Then it was the cutest thing EVER when I got back to my barn. The family that rents part of the house from the BO were out playing with their rabbits...they actually ride horses too and are shopping for one. Well they came over to say hi as I was unloading Jax. Little girl was holding her rabbit...Jax saw it and just HAD to go over and say HI!!! He was soooooo interested in it, he was sniffing it and rubbing his nose in its hair, it was too cute! I shouldn't be surprised though, when I did that little clinic, this rabbit kept coming in the ring and hopping around and he kept trying to follow it lol! GOOFY goofy horse.

4.29 miles, 51.89 for the year.


----------



## Roman

Evilamc, buy a rabbit for Jax. Name him Thumper. :lol:


----------



## evilamc

I know right? Maybe when we move I'm not in a condo and hes in my backyard  I'll get him a bunny and a goat, he'll have a herd of friends.


----------



## weeedlady

Big Bunny!


----------



## Roadyy

Plenty of supper with a midnight snack included.


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> Plenty of supper with a midnight snack included.


*Unlike.*:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> *Unlike.*:lol::lol::lol:




lol.. good camping meal. How are the trails over there? Dried out yet?


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> lol.. good camping meal. How are the trails over there? Dried out yet?


Wet. :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Wet. :-(



I normally would say I'm sorry to hear that, but knowing I have that much longer to finally get a big head start on you is comforting to me. 


I had planned on doing a camping trip this weekend, but after talking to DD about it she has her mind set on a local Easter Egg hunt at a near by church. After which we can go to her coach's place and do some trail work with Rowdy where he has this 5 yr old attitude of wanting to position himself to kick at horses next to him after a bit of riding.


----------



## Roman

Roadyy said:


> I normally would say I'm sorry to hear that, but knowing I have that much longer to finally get a big head start on you is comforting to me.


:rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Roman said:


> :rofl:



She has beat me out by at least 75 miles the last two years because of very slow starts on my end and working Saturdays. Not to mention the boys not loading in a straight load trailer.

Last year I only had 20.8 miles by this coming weekend. I am almost double that right now. I am trying my best to take advantage of not working Saturdays and having a slant load trailer. My horses would not load in a straight load no matter how much ground work I did with them.

Now I have only worked one Saturday since the fall and sold the straight load. I am very much enjoying the riding I have been given the opportunity to do. I see it staying this way for a while as we are looking to layout new trails in the still wooded areas to get out of the sun in the harvested areas during deep summer.


----------



## Celeste

I'll have to look at my spreadsheet when I get home, but I am pretty sure that I am about where you were at this time last year. 

I do have spring holiday coming up though.........


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, I worked and traveled during my spring holiday so I am going to kidnap you so you can't ride. Right now I have 26 miles so I am slightly ahead of you.

But we still do need to plan on you coming to my place to ride sometime. This weekend I am hosting someone that is trying out a horse on the trails for the first time. She has been riding him in an arena and around the farm that he boards but hasn't taken him off the farm. This horse has ridden at my place before. Possible new owner but I know the old owner.


----------



## karliejaye

I did an arena ride last night and for once I remembered to try out my endomondo app. It was a very short 15 minute ride to help Cruiser loosen up (stiff after getting vaccinated) but I was shocked when I checked the app at the end of my ride. 1.3 miles! In just a 15 minute schooling in the arena! So I have been getting way more miles in than I suspected!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Still no saddle time as the ground is a mess (the top of the frozen ground melts just enough to leave a layer of slippery-as-hell mud).. but today was clip day for the boys. Seems insane to clip horses when we still have snow on the ground in places, but our first ride is this weekend!! I do my clipping freehand, so always fun to see how they turn out in the end. :lol:




















This year I got smart and wore my raincoat and coveralls.. so despite looking a mess when I was done, it all easily vacuumed off!


----------



## Celeste

I may not be getting in all that much riding even on my spring break. We have some friends coming down to stay with us for a couple of days toward the end of the break. My house is not exactly up to my standards for new company to come visit. I have my work cut out for me.

Too bad they are not horse people. It seems like horse people don't notice my messes too bad if the horses are in good shape.


----------



## any

14.02.2015 - 13km 
08.03.2015 - 12km 
09.03.2015 - 14km
19.03.2015 - 24,5km
23.03.2015 - 21km - Total: 135,5km


----------



## Eagle Child

Phantom, you are a true horsewoman--covered in hair. :lol: There's one friend at my barn who stays so clean, it's scary. Pristine clothes-- and houses-- are for non horse people. I just don't get her. Ha! My clothes and my house are always in need of help with two dogs and a horse. I'm a traveling preschool teacher who works one on one with special needs kids and even my car is a mishmash of dog towels, horse stuff, muddy boots, rugs, and tote bags of preschool stuff in the cargo area. When a friend needs to ride somewhere with me it's interesting. :shock: Thankfully, even the nonhorsey ones are very supportive of my ways.


----------



## sarahfromsc

The past two days I was able to get just under eight miles in. Ground is still crappy in spots. Even the race track is a slippery mucky mess. So I have been basically working on leg yields and forward walk and trot...ground permitting.

By Friday we will have snow again with a high of 33. Weekend looks crummy too.

One day spring might actually show up!

I'm envious of those who live in an area where spring has sprung!


----------



## greentree

My horseforum is having problems....I keep getting a "database error" message! 

I saw the cutest towel...it said " cat hair....condiment AND fashion accessory!" 
Ours could say "horse hair.....wearable ART!"

Tootsie rolled today when I turned her out, and left a white spot, then she shook, and there was a flurry, then she shook again, and the flurry landed on the dark hair on her back so thick that it looked all white!

Mary and I have been getting some miles in.....Mika seems to have schedule problems with her mother. Hoping to go to Mammoth Cave in the morning to beat the rain!


----------



## Roman

greentree said:


> My horseforum is having problems....I keep getting a "database error" message!


I saw it too. Thought it was my Internet.


----------



## Roadyy

OG and Celeste, you could both grab your horse health Certs and head down here for a weekend to get in some of this dry sandy trail action to get a few miles in. Of course I would be riding with you so not like you would gain any mileage on me. lol


----------



## egrogan

Eagle Child said:


> Phantom, you are a true horsewoman--covered in hair. :lol: There's one friend at my barn who stays so clean, it's scary. Pristine clothes-- and houses-- are for non horse people. I just don't get her. Ha! My clothes and my house are always in need of help with two dogs and a horse. I'm a traveling preschool teacher who works one on one with special needs kids and even my car is a mishmash of dog towels, horse stuff, muddy boots, rugs, and tote bags of preschool stuff in the cargo area. When a friend needs to ride somewhere with me it's interesting. :shock: Thankfully, even the nonhorsey ones are very supportive of my ways.



Haha. My husband does some consulting, and one of his former clients works in the equestrian business. She came into his office once and apologized for "smelling like horses." He laughed and said, "my car, my house, and my wife always smell like horses, it's fine"


----------



## greentree

We did not go to the cave....I was too tired to hook up the trailer after the stupid cats fought all night! After coffee and breakfast I felt better, and is rode Gavotte, then rode Spirit, then Mary came over, and we worked Adrianna long lining, ground driving, and pulling tires, ate lunch, came back and Mary had Adagio saddled and lunged, so I led her around, then put 7.5 miles on Tootsie. 

I have a casserole in the oven, and I am ready for a shower! I am going to lock the male cat in the laundry room tonight, I ga-ruan-teeee!!


----------



## evilamc

Last few weeks at work have been so busy! Everyone needs their dogs to have summer cuts.

I went to barn today after the long day at work just to groom and love on Jax...I got a new shedding tool, the sleekEZ...omg it works amazing! I usually just bring a furminator from work to shed out my horse but I decided to give this thing a try....so much better! I spent about 20 minutes shedding him, then had the bright idea to try out my new reins...well I didnt really want to go for a ride...so I decided to just attach them to his halter and try bareback. After about 10 minutes of practicing lining up and standing still I finally worked up the courage to hop up. He was such an angel! Stood perfectly still the entire time, I was so happy all the training I've been doing has paid off!

Well we didn't go very far....just up and down the driveway/right outside the drive way lol...I wasn't brave enough to try more than that! I LOVE the new reins though and he actually listened quite well for being in his halter and bareback. I got a really nice walk out of him, felt so cool feeling his back lift under me...but then he got excited and got more pacey and thats when I called it quits!

Got a picture for proof and to remember this day!









got in a whole mile! So 52.89


----------



## greentree

So glad Jax was good! 

No riding in the rain today.....I sure hope all my perennials don't freeze. I have the peas planted, and some carrots, while in the greenhouse, I have cauliflower and broccoli sprouted, tomatoes and peppers planted. 

I think Mary and I are shooting for a May 15 th endurance ride. We were going to do the one in April, but it has limited entries, and is full with a long waiting list, drat. The good news is we may do a 50, instead of 25. We have 2 to choose from on that same date, one in AL, one in IN. Hmmmmm.

Has anybody ever ridden at the Rock Bridge Canyon in Hodges, AL?


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Has anybody ever ridden at the Rock Bridge Canyon in Hodges, AL?


The photos that Jody Buttram has been putting up on fb of the trails there are _fantastic_.. I would be all over it if it wasn't so far away!! It will def be on my bucket list for a 100 in the future (they say they will offer one next year)..


----------



## greentree

PH13, I am not on FB.....is there any way the pictures can get on here? I don't think I have a 100 mile horse....or a 100 miles in my body anymore, but who knows? If you come this way, plan on staying here before the last leg of the trip!! We can go on down there together!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I have driven to Rock Bridge Canyon, the facilities are ok (not the greatest and not the worst I have seen.) They have a website with videos of the rides.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Everyone,

Its been so long since I have seen you all! Life in the new town and new school its going great, just lots of long days. And when i get home, if its not raining, which is often this year, I go for a ride. Then its eat and go to bed.

So I have been getting lots of miles in, though I still don't keep track. One of these years, I will have to do that! 

Roadyy, so nice to see you and your family! Glad you are getting more riding in this year. You really deserve it! 

EvilMC, you and Jax are really looking like a team! 

Greentree, how do you get so much done in a day? 

Phantom, you are still going strong! I hope your first big ride this weekend is a blast.

I finally got to go to the NW Horse Fair this year. It was super fun! We got there early and I met Julie Goodnight! I also chatted with Ken McNabb. Both were very down to earth and a pleasure to meet. I bought a new bareback pad, which I am still trying to fit correctly.









We have done lots of amazing rides in our new area. I need to upload the pics from my phone and share with you all. We only have two trails that are flat, so we do a lot of hills here. Great for conditioning...


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was windy and "cold" (it was mid 50's, but we have been having 70's) today, but we rode anyway. One of my friends (A) had an accident with her horse and won't be able to ride for probably a year. She is giving her horse to another person that boards at the same place (B). Before B says yes she wanted to take Puddin on a trail ride. Pudding has been to my house to ride before but hasn't left the boarding facility in about 2 years. So I brought him to my house and B rode him to see how he does. I took Fiddler because Oreo hates Puddin. We have done lots of rides together (Oreo and Puddin), they even shared a pasture for 3 weeks, doesn't matter. Turns out Fiddler doesn't like Puddin really either but is much more polite about it. Fiddler was also nervous because of the wind. For him, he was spooky. We did 5.1 miles today. I think that B is going to take Puddin. I like Puddin when we aren't riding but he is a higher energy horse than I am used to.

I have 31.2 miles for the year. I am behind this year but I didn't take my spring break riding trip this year either.


----------



## Celeste

All that I have done so far this weekend is attack dust bunnies, clutter, and other horrifying things that magically appear when you have non-horse company coming over.


----------



## jazzy475

Wasn't able to ride for 4 days due to a lost shoe on daughters horse. Back in the saddle now last 3 days doing 10 to 15 miles a day. So far this spring we have logged 60 miles,our fat horses are getting fit. 

Both are shod all fours so we can do some serious riding now,getting both horses fit and ready to do long rides end of may. Been kinda of chilly and seems its gotta be windy every day. Today's ride hit our 60 mile mark. Here are a few picture from today. In second picture my horse thinks he wants to trek across the frozen swap.:lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend DH and I had our first endurance ride of the season (you can find the entire thread here)! While it hardly felt like spring, we packed up and ventured to New Jersey. Friday was fairly miserable, with low 30F temps, a strong cold wind, and off and on rain/sleet a lot of the day. Got lucky on Saturday as the sun was out most of the day, but the temp barely hit 40F and the wind never diminished.

Jersey is known for its sand and pine trees, though this ride also has some lovely cranberry bogs to break up the scenery.




















Mother nature provided us with plenty of cooling, so getting in and out of the vet checks was a snap!




















For the first time, there was still snow and ice on parts of the trail!











https://youtu.be/d1lPx_NCyRs


At the end of the day, DH and I and another friend finished with happy, forward horses in 14th place. Our ride time was 6:14.











2015 mileage
...
3/8 jemma 7.44 miles 621 ft climb 3.9 mph 197.21 total miles
3/28 george 51.59 miles 350 ft climb 8.1 mph* 248.80 total miles*


----------



## jazzy475

Phantomhorse,awsome video of the ride love it the trails looks to be ,well alot like what we ride here. 

We have had some pretty cold windy days for riding. That was the case when we rode saturday was 30 degrees and windy,i was ready to turn around and come home. Started trotting our horses at a fast trot and amazing enough i got warmed up,and we did our 10 miles for that day.:wink:


----------



## sarahfromsc

Yesterday the high was was a balmy 22, but did get some hill work down, which added three miles to my total.

Today was 32, and did three miles on the the 1/4 mile track. Then went to the trails, and the hill getting up to the fields of the conservation land was ice, so I just turned back.

Hopefully the end of the week will be warmer, just got to get past the next round of rain snow mixture on Monday and Tuesday.

Oh my horse had his first chiro and massage of the year.


----------



## liltuktuk

Finally a good riding weekend! Saturday we did the 4 mile road loop. Amira was very forward, but managed to keep the pace at a respectable jog. My friend we were riding with was really sick for the past week and didn't want to overdue it.

Today we went to a nearby state park and did 5.92 miles. Mostly at a walk, but we got some running in. I took Amira into one of the fields and let her open up, haven't been able to do that in forever, felt so good!:lol::lol::lol:

Looking forward to the weather continuing to warm up. Saw some daffodils coming up, spring is finally here!!!

9.92 miles this weekend puts me at 40.17 for the year.


----------



## jamesqf

Got a good ride in today - maybe 8-10 miles or so, about twice what we've been doing so far this year. Came back with tired horses, tired dogs, and tired humans. Nothing worth taking pictures, just dirt roads and and a couple of miles of wandering through the pine brush thanks to my friend's nonexistent sense of direction. (But good experience for the horses.)

Weather is really horrible (by my standards). This time of year there should still be snow in the shady spots, and the creeks should be running. Instead it's more like July: mid-70s, no snow, and just about everything dry :-(


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a short ride both Saturday and yesterday.

Saturday we rode for 3.6 miles and yesterday only produced 1.5 around the arena and then the pond and short trail next to pond.











































Weekend 5.1 miles Total 63 miles


----------



## egrogan

It was nice yesterday, sunny and right around 32*F with minimal wind. I didn't have a ton of time to ride but spent about 20 minutes in the ring and then cooled out by heading across the street again to check on the status of the hayfields. The snow has melted a ton! We walked through the snowy parts just fine, without struggling like last time:









And, for the first time, the edge of the field is now snow free, you can sort of get a sense of the amount of melting by looking down in the culvert at the full-blown stream running there, complete with a little waterfall with runoff from the wetlands at the edge of the barn's property. In the summer, this is basically bone dry:









Isabel is shedding like mad, but her ears are still adorably fuzzy:









I think I am now over 1 mile of outdoor riding for 2015


----------



## greentree

DH and I had a blast yesterday! I drug him up to Mammoth Cave, and we took Sissy and Tootsie. There was a group of families from India( by way of Memphis) with 2 lovely children who were fascinated by the horses. It was so cute. The road makes a circle through the area, with trailer parking on one side, across from the glorified porta potties, and car parking on both side, with picnic tables in the middle. 

Parents must have told the little boy, 5 or 6 years old, to walk slowly and quietly up to the road....so he is coming across, taking HUGE, but quiet, steps, and he is saying, "Here. I. Am. Walking Slowly. And. Quietly. Toward. The. Horses." Over and over, until he got close enough that I acknowledged him and told him he could come over and pet them. Hilarious!!

Spring has barely sprung in the lower areas of the trail. There were TONS of fields of daffodils, but only on the higher ridges were the maples blooming. 

I actually got DH to ride almost 7 miles! Next time , I am going to step up the pace a bit, and maybe we can get to 9 or 10. It took us about 2 1/2 hours, but we stopped and took pictures every 30 feet or so, lol.


----------



## egrogan

greentree said:


> Parents must have told the little boy, 5 or 6 years old, to walk slowly and quietly up to the road....so he is coming across, taking HUGE, but quiet, steps, and he is saying, "Here. I. Am. Walking Slowly. And. Quietly. Toward. The. Horses." Over and over, until he got close enough that I acknowledged him and told him he could come over and pet them. Hilarious!!


I love this image- can totally picture it. I have had the pleasure of introducing many children to a horse for the first time, and just love the different reactions.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I have had a very eventful weekend and have been stacking up on my miles! 

The first ride I went on was on Friday and I went on a ride with my BO and his granddaughter. We just went around the neighborhood behind the barn for 5.13miles, which brought my total to 105.79 miles total.














I normally don't wrap my horses legs in polos but they were new and I wanted to try them out and we were only riding on pavement so they weren't going to get wet or anything.

The Second ride I went on was on Saturday and I went on 2 separate rides and together they equaled 20.98 miles. First I rode Beebe and a girl at my barn who's horse is lame at the moment rode Warrior. The second ride I went on I went with my BO again, his grandson and another lady who boards at the barn. I had the only solid colored horse on that ride. My total was then 126.77 miles.
















The third and final ride was pretty crazy. I again went out on the trails with the girl who's horse is lame. As we were riding down the trail Beebe decided she was going to spook at I have no idea what she spooked at, but she jumped like 3 feet sideways and slammed my knee into a tree and now I've got a pretty painful bruise on my knee. Then we were riding along and on the section of the trails where it's paved we found a baby squirrel with a clearly broken leg and the girl I was riding with just had to save it. So we did, we took it back to the barn got in touch with the Wildlife Center of Texas and arranged for us to come drop it off. So now the little squirrel is getting help for it's broken leg! That ride was 13.26 miles.

















So now after all that my grand total of miles from all the rides this weekend is *140.03!!!*. I am making WAY better miles this year than I was last year!


----------



## Roadyy

I know what you mean Tiff. I have tripled my mileage from this time last year. I just spoke with DD and made plans to try and ride again this evening if we can catch traffic at a slow time to cross the main road in front of the boarding barn. By the time we get back the traffic should have gone through the heavy quitting time rush.


----------



## jazzy475

Tiff...very nice looking horse you have totally got me beat on the miles, so far we have 63 miles total. 

We went riding today was 6 pm before we could go, rained all day finally quit at 6. So we saddled up our wet horses to take a 3 mile ride. Should of known ride wasn't going to be good just how it started off. Almost fell off the other side of my horse getting on,he was being well a butt head. 

Then our ride was spook lurch and be all hyped up jigging looking for crap to spook at yeah,not at all a relaxing ride. Both horses finally settled down last 1/2 mile,i swear it was like they were on drugs today. 

Worst ride so far this year,have never been so happy to get off and be on the ground. So have no pictures of today's ride,have one from other day of my horses head,yep looks so sweet. Both horse will be lunged before we ride tomorrow obviously they got excess energy.:wink:


----------



## Roman

Gosh, I've been dying to go riding but haven't been recently, I don't know why. Maybe weather? lol Just rode down the road, it was really nice today. Led my sister around for a bit and then went on my ride. He did great except I was looking at my phone at one point and still had a hold of the reins, and he tensed up and turned around. I was like "Quit it!" because I didn't see anything. Then I noticed a plastic bag caught on a tree flapping in the wind some several yards away. 

1.90 miles in 36:50 minutes.

Total Miles: 38.65
Total Time: 15:04:24 hours
Rides: 19

I'm so envious of those that are getting 90 and over 100 miles in already! And someone got 140 miles I think? :shock: But I'm quite happy with being close to 40 miles in just 19 rides! I think we'll pass 100miles by the end of the year!! 

I want to find some trails near me or something, but I'm kinda "eh" about it, not sure how Roman will handle it and what not.  



"M-mom, what the heck are those? They smell...like seriously."



http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/pigs-2015-a-561594/


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got up to not only find no snow, but the _sun_ was out!! Hurried through morning chores and tossed the saddle on Dream as quick as I could. It was a lovely 34F and sunny with only a light wind as we left the barn.











I knew it was just a matter of time before the weather turned, but I enjoyed every minute of being in the saddle. Dream felt great and would have gladly gone much faster than I requested. The ground is still less than ideal (frost still in the ground despite the top looking not too bad), so slow and steady ruled the day.

Sun didn't last long and the breeze picked up with the clouds..




















Got home just in time, as the snow started literally as I turned Dream out .. but it was wonderful to be back on her. :clap:


Hope to get out again tomorrow, but will depend on mother nature's whim.. not very promising as it's currently snowing like mad and the temp is dropping. :???:


2015 mileage
...
3/28 george 51.59 miles 350 ft climb 8.1 mph 248.80 total miles
3/31 dream 8.33 miles 786 ft climb 5.2 mph* 257.13 total miles*


----------



## texasgal

I've gotten a couple of rides in this week .. finally have decent weather. I keep forgetting the gps, though, as my mind is more on putting time in and getting Badger used to the saddlebags before Pole Canyon .. in 16 days!

I've been riding him in a hackamore and he seems happier with that. Bought some red reins to go with the rest of my red gear for him..

Pics:

View attachment 619482


View attachment 619490


View attachment 619498


View attachment 619506


I did go off the property for a bit, but the mosquitos were horrible, so we boogied back home real quick.

No comments about the bare feet. I'm a 52 year old cancer survivor and I've earned the right .... *snort*


----------



## phantomhorse13

mother nature is ****ed..

this was the view at about 9am:











this was the view about 6:30pm:











Over 4.5 inches of snow, temp falling to 25F overnight (currently 30F).. and "normal" is 51F and 33F. Uncle already!! :shock: :sad: :hide:


----------



## Roman

phantomhorse13 said:


> mother nature is ****ed..
> 
> this was the view at about 9am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the view about 6:30pm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 4.5 inches of snow, temp falling to 25F overnight (currently 30F).. and "normal" is 51F and 33F. Uncle already!! :shock: :sad: :hide:


Geeez!! :-(



texasgal said:


> No comments about the bare feet. I'm a 52 year old cancer survivor and I've earned the right .... *snort*


:thumbsup::hug:


----------



## Roman

Got another good ride in, but there's always *something* that goes wrong on every ride. This time he decided shying from a gravel/sandy part was great, moving into the road, but I jerked on the reins to save ourselves from almost getting HIT BY A CAR. -.- We weren't that close but I'm sure if I hadn't jerked on the reins something would've happened... :shock: :evil:

We almost hit 3 miles. But when we got back my dad said to go chase off the coyote behind the pond, so Roman and I go trotting down. I never saw him but we looped around the hay field. 2.81 miles in 50:47 minutes.

Total Miles: 41.46 (Woohoo!)
Total Time: 15:55:12 hours
Rides: 20


----------



## texasgal

Geez Phantom .. it's pretty but .. just wow. We're in full blown spring down here and I'd cry if we got another cold snap...

*hugs*


----------



## greentree

O gosh, PH, that is unreal! Winter will not give up! 

The girls and I had another good ride today! We have been using the motor cross track behind M's house. I do NOT know how they rode motorcycles up and down those rocks, and thread them through those trees! My horses should be able to do about any ride out there if we can put in enough time up there. It is steep!

I found my horse vacuum in the garage today, finally. I knew it moved with us, but it was in the car garage, and it said turbo on the box, and I thought there was a Corvette part in it! 

I got a hilarious video of Mary vacuuming Spirit while he lays in the stall. I will post the link when it gets off of my phone, and on to YouTube. 

We ended the ride with both girls standing on the horses' backs. Only 5.75 miles today...it is supposed to rain ALL next week


----------



## mslady254

Ride #9 of the year last Sunday. We were out about 2 hours, mostly 'off trail' in the class we're taking. I was one of the 'boundry flaggers' this time, that was interesting...trying to place strips of orange plastic on tree branches and keep up with the grid line...sheesh,,,I mostly tossed the strips at a twig, or tried to wrap it at least once so it wouldnt fall. Then the group depended on me to be able to follow the boundry line I had made back up the hill. All this while dodging branches, holes, etc. Gotta say, this class is ....interesting...LOL. I do think, though that it is making us better partners. Plus he may be listening better to my seat/leg cues for turns (who can use reins when tying plastic strips every few steps???),,,so it will be interesting to see if he's better at seat/leg cues for turns next time I ride in an arena. That would be cool !! I've worked and worked on this, and he has been not listening very much.
Also, every class session, the instructor has made a point of telling me how well Sonny does out on the trail and off trail. Makes me beam with pride. LOL
Maybe next time I'll be coordinated enough to get some pics.
Fay


----------



## Roadyy

Fay, try clothes pins to clip the tags to tree branches and twigs. That is how we mark the trails for ACTHA competitions. Of course she uses 3 different colors tied around the clip and always on the same side of the trail. This way you know you are going in the correct direction as they will always be on one side going in and the other side coming out incase you miss a turn and get off track.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

We have a nice little loop trail by a little lake. It's a nice place for a short, after work ride. Looks pretty good when seen through a pair of horse ears.


----------



## jazzy475

Been riding last two days was a beautiful day today 70 degrees out,so our still hairy horses got pretty hot. Lots of hair flying when brushing but i love it means spring!! Horses did great today, yesterdays ride was also really good. 

our total on miles is now did 12 miles yesterday and 12 miles today so up to 87 miles total. So here's pictures from todays ride and yesterday ride. First 2 pictures are from yesterday,next pictures are from today. :wink:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

A bonfire pit by the lake. This used to be a hot spot for clandestine after hours drinking parties that left the place a bit trashy. Park staff sort of went with the flow. They cleaned it up, mowed the grass, and put in benches. The place stays pretty clean now.



By the way, the horse is Mimi, the opinionated walking horse.


----------



## evilamc

Thats a nice lake view  I wouldn't mind seeing that after work on a nice ride!

Got in a nice ride Sunday with someone from a facebook group I'm in (rode with her once before in a large group). Showed her some trails shes never been on, and next time shes going to take me to some trails I've never seen  We may go to Shenandoah! So excited for that.

After work today I got in a quick ride too. Been so busy I'm getting off to late to really trailer out to real trails then be able to get home at a reasonable hour  I think I decided Jax absolutely hates this one trail by the barn though. Everytime we go on it he just isn't a happy camper. He was great walking around the neighborhood and what not, but second I decided to go down that trail..he just stops every 15ft and just wants to go back home. This is only trail he does this on..not sure what it is.

So had two good rides, and my pony got a blue mane (did it very poorly because I wasnt intending on coloring it but my airbrush wasn't working right so ended up just dumping the color on it to not waste it!) so now hes all matchy!

Sundays ride, ending it going through the meadow


















I must say I really love this pic! I wish I didn't crop out his ears some!! Darnit









5.11 on Sunday and 2.40 tonight, 60.4 for the year. Wah next two weeks I'm not going to get anything in!! Have to spend time with family Sunday (although I'm trying to talk my DH into letting me bring Jax to my parents beach house)..then next week we're driving up to OH to look at farm we're buying, then over to TN for a few nights for my birthday! I am going to get a little trail ride there at least...Its always weird riding other horses though


----------



## kenda

We rode Mar 24, 29, and this afternoon for a quick ride.

Mar 24 - 5.16 km
Mar 29 - 7.31 km
Apr 1 - 3 km
2015 Total: 30.87 km

I was really impressed with my girl today. It was a short ride, but despite her being in heat and having her best buddy in the world calling to her continuously from his paddock as we rode away, she didn't act silly and herdbound at all on the way out. When we got close enough on the way back that she could see home she started being a bit silly but she came back to me really quickly.

Everything starting to look much greener around here.


----------



## Roadyy

Took the boys for a dip in the pond next to the boarding barn. We didn't get pics of Doc in the water but got video of him. All three actually, but it's hard to see it from the blur off my ghostly white legs. So you will be spared that cruelty and only see pics of us in the water. lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am jealous, I have started another fencing project so that is going to take all my free time for the next couple of weeks. Got started last night but cutting all the fence in about 30 foot sections and got the tractor out and pulled about 5 sections out into the pasture. Tonight, if it doesn't rain, pull more sections out and start folding up the sections to move out of the field. My dog is loving this, she ran all around the pasture as I was working and then went swimming in the pond twice.


----------



## Roadyy

Pulled a screenshot from the video of Doc in the pond so you could see him dipping. Looks like he is laying down, but he is in the deep hole and I found a high spot next to it.


----------



## Roman

Evilamc, is her mane partially dyed blue!?

Roaddy, looks like a lot of fun!!

Unfortunately it rained here so the ground is muddy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Roman said:


> Evilamc, is her mane partially dyed blue!?
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah lol! I was airbrushing a design I had made for him, his nickname is Jackimus Prime, Leader of the Equibots...so I made a cute little equibots logo. My airbrush wasn't working right and to keep from wasting the paint I just dumped it on his mane. Got my airbrush fixed though so will get his logo painted on him when I have time  Once it warms up I'm going to use real dye on his mane and do it blue and maybe purple..just needs to warm up enough that I can hose him down to wash it off after its processed. I'm obsessed with coloring my animals, well other peoples animals at work too.

Roadyy that looks too fun taking them swimming!! The farm we're buying has a stream running through it in the woods, I haven't seen it yet so not sure how deep...would be fun if its deep enough in some spots to let him play in it.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the video of Doc going for a dip.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I have really enjoyed everybody's photos, finally got some spring photos of my own.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Those were on the side of the trail, here is the trail.


----------



## texasgal

Where are the ears? ... that's all I ask .. one ear picture... LOL


----------



## Roman

texasgal said:


> Where are the ears? ... that's all I ask .. one ear picture... LOL


:lol:

Roman and I went on a short bareback ride. I didn't have a whole lot of time and didn't feel like putting the saddle on. And boy is he shedding now! :shock: So I put the bridle on and climbed aboard. We went around the hayfield and up by the road. I have to admit I was a little nervous; it was windy and I haven't gone for a long bareback ride in a long time. But he was a champ, only tensed up at a plastic bag attached to the fence. 

But, surprisingly, we did exactly 1 mile in 22:21. Staying at a walk the entire time. 

It's actually drying up thankfully and isn't very muddy at all. I shouldn't say anything...I'll probably jinx it and wake up tomorrow to see it rai- :-|

:lol:


----------



## texasgal

^^ that boy has quite the mane, huh?


----------



## Roman

texasgal said:


> ^^ that boy has quite the mane, huh?


Yeah  He needs his forelock trimmed and a hair wash SOMEDAY.


----------



## texasgal

That would drive me nuts.. lol. I spend alot of time and effort to try to keep my horses' manes all laying down nice.. and on the same side of their neck. My Arabs do NOT want to cooperate with that.. but I will.not.be.denied! lol


----------



## weeedlady

Finally! My first ride outside of the arena since Fall!
The trails where I board are closed from November 1 until April 1. It was a long boring winter riding around and around and around in the arena.
Today a fellow boarder and I went out for our first "trail ride" of the season. It was short- I estimate about 1 mile, and we were only out for about 1/2 hour. but it was so sweet. Fresh air, the sky above our heads instead of the roof. oh, and mud, lots of mud. 
Both horses were happy to be out, and behaved very well.

I'm so happy to finally be able to join this thread. I will never catch up with most of you as far as mileage, but 1 mile is better than 0 miles as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Eagle Child

Weedlady, I'm the same as you! I was hoping to go last weekend, but ended up babysitting a friend's daughter while she was the hospital for her hubby's surgery. I'm planning to go tomorrow. It was in the 60's today, but I swear another freight train of a cold front just blew in and it's gusting 30 mph and the temp has dropped 30 degrees since I got home from the Good Friday service at 8! Hope it moderates some tomorrow. If I don't get out on this 4 day weekend from school I will be UP--SETTT!!! Spent some time with my horse today, but no ride, as it was raining the whole time at the barn and we don't have an indoor. Hope everyone enjoys their Easter weekend and gets in lots of nice rides!


----------



## jazzy475

whisperbaby22 said:


> Those were on the side of the trail, here is the trail.


One requirement for the trail thread got to include your horses ears in all pictures.:lol: 

Did 8 miles today was only 35 degrees so kinda chilly,did only 3 miles yesterday. Was really windy 25 mile an hour winds with gust up to 40. So wasn't to comfortable going to far,tree branches were breaking off, all over the the place.

Horse were very good with as windy as it was only a few minor spooks,sorry no pictures from yesterday or today was to lazy to take any. :wink: After theses last two ride were up to 98 miles WHOO HOOO!! Will hit over a 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Roman

jazzy475 said:


> One requirement for the trail thread got to include your horses ears in all pictures.:lol:


:rofl: This thread is great!

It was only 40ish today and WINDY! I was surprised Roman was calm and everything. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

jazzy475 said:


> One requirement for the trail thread got to include your horses ears in all pictures.:lol: .....


Getting the ears into my pictures was quite a feat. The horse I was on liked to look around, and my old eyes don't get along well with digital screens in the daylight, 

I have a friend who is a dog musher in Alaska. The main feature of many of his photos is dog butts.


----------



## greentree

Like the old saying....Unless you are the lead dog.....the view never changes!

I am so glad most everyone is getting to ride! Love the updates! 

The rain finally quit here, and it is cooler. I am sure with the Sunshine,Mary will be over today. I have LOTS of gardening to do. The new strawberries came in the mail, and I potted them in the greenhouse to hold while I made their bed. 

Please pray for mika's family....her DF and DM are having a bit of a rough patch. I don't know them well enough to know if this has history or if it is new. 

I get to seed my bare acre today, where we filled in the " pond" (orange mud pit). Got to remember to take before and after shots. 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode a couple of weeks ago and then again today. Two weeks ago the girls were angels. Today, I felt like I was strapped to a torpedo. She was very bad. All is well that ends well; nobody got dumped and the crazy horse had to do what she didn't want to do.

2.7 miles today. That only gets me up to 24.9, but today's ride really should count double........

It was very windy. The dogwood trees were blooming and everything is greening up.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Gang! 

Went on our 7 mile Flat Creek Loop after school on Thursday. It was so great to go for a ride after work! We trimmed up a trail that is crazy with little trees close in, and enjoyed a couple of good gallops up my mares favorite stretches. So fun!

When I went to the NW Horse Fair, I found a cool new bareback pad called the Stargazer. It requires a really short girth and we haven't gotten it right yet. Here it is before the ride: 









And after 8 miles of hills...









Waiting for a smaller girth to arrive in the mail....


----------



## Oreos Girl

Foxtail, that is a good horse, mine might have bucked me off with the girth that far back. Maybe move it more forward before cinching it?

Celeste, did PP cross the wooden bridge?


----------



## jazzy475

Well we did some serious riding today rode for 3 1/2 hours,have some very tied horses and tired riders. Trails are still muddy but not as bad as they were,one puddle that was ice covered had hidden really bad footing. So we found out daughters horse almost went down in it. 

Thank goodness he smart enough to know how to get himself out of trouble. He very carefully turned around and got back onto solid footing,my horse just backed up out of the mess. 

We covered 23 miles today so our total is now is 121 miles,we rode at a fast trot for most of ride,walked where footing was bad,or icey puddles to deal with.

Now for pictures of today ride, was a beautiful sunny day but cold.


----------



## Roman

Had a nice ride today, so close to 3 miles! 2.68 in 45:22 minutes.



Total Miles: 45.14
Total Time: 17:02:56 hours
Rides: 22


----------



## phoenix

First ride of the year! Did roughly 4 miles but took almost 3 hours to do it at a very slow walk and plodding through quite deep horrible mud. Phoenix was amazing! Didn't bat an eye at the scary flapping plastic stopping folk falling in holes near the car park, wasn't bothered by the family of deer that walked out onto trail about 10 ft in front of us. He was a superstar. Sadly this week is supposed to rain and storm almost every day so the trails will be awful next weekend.


----------



## texasgal

10 days until we leave for pole canyon and I didn't get a ride in all weekend. We did buy a new truck, better for loaded trailer pulling ... so the weekend wasn't a total bust.

Sunrise service at Cowboy Church.. and life is good.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH wanted to go for a walk after Easter dinner, so I decided to try out the new-to-me, ugly as hell bareback pad I got at a tack consignment sale yesterday. We did the good old 2 mile loop around the farm that I spent riding all winter, but the snow is finally gone!




















Dream was thoroughly disgusted, but behaved herself. Good thing she loves me! :lol:


2015 mileage
...
3/31 dream 8.33 miles 786 ft climb 5.2 mph 257.13 total miles
4/5 dream 2.22 miles 387 ft climb 3.4 mph* 259.35 total miles*


----------



## karliejaye

No trail rides lately, but DH and I have taken the horses on some trail walks. I can't say I have ever hand walked horses on the trail before and I was a bit skeptical, but gotta admit, it was a blast. 
I have an old dog pack for the mastiff I used to own and it just so happens to clip onto my lunging surcingle perfectly. So Chief carried our water and the trash we found on the trail as we walked. Got about 5 miles in one day and maybe 2 the next. Since DH has come to the conclusion that he just isn't comfortable ON a horse, this is a fun way for all of us to get some exercise in


----------



## whisperbaby22

I think all trail horses should be hand walked on the trails. Of course, there may be exceptions, but it's good training for for the horse and a good workout for me.


----------



## jamesqf

whisperbaby22 said:


> I think all trail horses should be hand walked on the trails. Of course, there may be exceptions, but it's good training for for the horse and a good workout for me.


Yeah. And honestly, after about five miles or so in the saddle, my butt and feet really appreciate me getting off and walking (or trotting) for a ways.


----------



## kenda

Well we rode this weekend, planned to ride both days, but fell off on Saturday and was too stiff and sore to ride on Sunday.

Add 5.41 km on Apr 4.
2015 Total: 36.28 km

Funny thing about falling off, I got back to the barn and got asked, "what did she do?" and I had to respond, "She did exactly what I asked her to do, but I was an idiot" We were cantering in a field, going a bit faster than I expected. For one thing, I shouldn't have asked for a canter in that field, as the grass is too long to see the footing. So anyway, a patch of flattened grass ahead of us looked like a hole to me, so I asked for a quick right turn which Rya athletically achieved while I went sailing over her left shoulder. I'm almost certain that if my girth had been tight enough, I would've stayed on. Rya then got the dressage saddle around her belly, cantering around the field kicking at it, tore my stirrup leathers off. It's a miracle she didn't damage herself or the saddle really. Although I'm going to have it checked to be sure. I caught her, put the saddle back on where it belonged, re-attached my stirrups (again, miraculously undamaged), got back on and rode the rest of the way home (maybe half a km).

So I learned a few lessons this weekend.


----------



## Roman

Had a great ride today! Spent the first part cantering, which was great. I definitely need more practice but at least I didn't have to study dirt.  Then we went around the hay field and into the meadow as I was trying to figure out where my younger brother was. My older brother and his friends were driving around the woods on the 4Wheeler and a dirtbike. So Roman spooked a bit but grazed some, then was a spooky mess heading home. :/ 

2.38 miles in 57 minutes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkngCFATRfk


----------



## whisperbaby22

Very nice Roman.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was one of Those Days.. went flying home after my work shift to take advantage of the amazing day. It was partly sunny and 64 when Dream and I headed out! 



















Home is there in the distance, in second open field from the bottom.

It wasn't too much after this picture was taken that Dream took a funny step as a stick moved under her feet. We were only walking and she kept walking after, but her back seemed almost humpy. When she was still feeling that way after another couple steps, I stopped. I looked down, thinking maybe the stick was stuck in her tail and instead saw blood! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Hopped off and was horrified to see this:











Reached up to find a puncture wound into her thigh, pointing up and back. I couldn't feel any stick remaining, but didn't want to mess with it too much for fear of making the bleeding worse. Called my DH, who thank god was home and able to hook up the trailer to come get me. Called the vet, who luckily was just finishing with an appointment and could see us next.

Handwalked about a mile to where DH could get to us, then loaded up Dream and came home. DH got the water in the barn turned back on while I got Dream unloaded. I was worried to find SQ emphysema (air under the skin) around the wound, but tried to quell my panic about infection having set in that fast with the knowledge the wound was likely just sucking air from the walking.

Got the hose going, hung a hay bag for Dream, and waited for the vet. I am so very blessed to have a horse who will patiently stand and tolerate such things with no fuss.. she never so much as gave me an ugly look or shifted around, just stood. I spent a lot of the time fighting back tears, as I knew just how lucky she was the stick went the direction it did..











Eventually the vet came and confirmed my findings: puncture wound into the upper thigh, deep enough not to be able to feel the end. She didn't find any stick remains. She put a couple stitches in the bottom part of the wound but left most of it open to allow draining. Dream will get antibiotics twice daily and the wound will be flushed with medicated gel once daily. And she is in jail (aka the roundpen) of course.












*sigh* I am trying so hard to focus on the positive, as it could have ended very differently.. but at the same time, seems like as soon as I start feeling optimistic about getting her going again, the universe slaps me down. :sad:


2015 mileage
...
4/5 dream 2.22 miles 387 ft climb 3.4 mph 259.35 total miles
4/6 dream 6.36 miles 1055 ft climb 3.9 mph* 265.71 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Oh wow, tough day Phantom-your poor girl!  I bet that much blood looks a hundred times scarier on a white horse. That is a really scary thing to have happen though. Sending her thoughts for a speedy recovery!

And yikes, Kenda, your story sounds scary too! Glad it worked out ok and everyone was fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman

Phantom, oh my gosh! I'm glad it wasn't much worse than it was! I hope she'll make a good recovery.


----------



## evilamc

Aw Ph13 poor dream  poor girl can't get a break. I always get nervous riding through thick brush or trails that have a lot of branches on them because of accidents like that 

I got in two fun rides this weekend.

Yesterday I just went around the neighborhood...encounted a VERY scary bday balloon on a mailbox...and some super scary trashbags/mound of trash. We worked through it though and he survived. I switched bits yesterday, switched to a myler HBT (very short shanked) bit with the same mouth piece I have in my myler snaffle...Man he was a different horse! He was a little gaiting machine it was so fun. Going to keep using this bit to see if it keeps going well, he seems to like it way more then the other shanked bit I tried before. 

Then today, my co-worker found out about someone looking for a trail riding buddy that boards at the barn behind her...well I trailered over and we met up with her and her friend. We had a great ride! Got to see some new trails, and now we know where the trails are from her barn and what trails we're allowed to go on and where to avoid to keep neighbors happy. Was a very scenic route, was great. Whats funny is I think I can get to the trail we were on today from my barn...I checked back in my GPS and I've come very close to where we were but from the other direction lol! Sadly Jax seems to HATE going on that trail from the barn, its super overgrown and I don't think he likes that.

He was a champ today though, very tired pony when we got back!


















first waterfall!









Got in 3.25 miles Sunday and 5.98 today 
69.63 for the year. 

Hoping to get in one more ride tomorrow before I go out of town, calling for rain but maybe I'll get lucky! Otherwise I wont see my boy again till next Tuesday


----------



## jazzy475

Phantomhorse,hope dream makes a fast recovery poor girl:-(


----------



## Eagle Child

Dawn, sending healing prayers your way for Dream.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I hope Dream recovers quickly, and you are over the shock! I can relate to the tears!

A horrible thing for a horse to get injured while riding. Happened to me when my horse's back right went into a hole. He yanked and yanked to get it out and when he did he had nicked an artery and was spurting blood. I had to get him back to the barn but at every creek crossing I was rinsing it off. I cried and berated myself the whole way back. 

Ten stitches later and about six weeks of recovery cut into ride time. Plus the yanking of the leg, he did something to the hip/back so there was that to deal with afterwards.

So I wish y'all a speedy recovery!

I have been able to get three five miles plus rides in making my yearly total just a shade over 37. The trails in the heavily wooded areas are still frozen and sloppy, but where the sun and wind have been able to do their magic, the trails are finally becoming decent.

Yesterday, this happened:










Thank goodness we were almost back, and I have a great little Arab.

Until I can find a new one that fits his little grey head, I'll piece something together from headstall pieces I have saved over the years.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I hope that Dream gets well soon.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I hope Dream recovers quickly PH, I had a friend that had a stick come up like that before. Luckily it didn't puncture, just scratched.


----------



## karliejaye

Sending healing vibes to Dream! What a scare! So glad it didn't hit any major arteries or vessels, though.


----------



## Celeste

My last ride was rather annoying because my mare was terrible. I decided to change up my tack today. Rather than ride in my Abetta endurance saddle, I used my Circle Y trail saddle with a flex 2 tree. I still used her regular tolkat woolback pad and her running martingale.

We rode solo, and only for 1 mile.

Wow. She was quiet, polite, rode on very light contact, left the barn (even with DH standing there with the possibility of hugs), and just generally cooperated.

I am so hopeful that the saddle change did it and not just the fact that the moon is aligned just right with the stars and that the frogs chirped the right tune. You never know for sure.............

Today: 1 mile
Total: 25.9 miles

Maybe if I can feel safe riding her off alone, I'll start to put some miles on my spreadsheet. I may be under a delusion that her problem was the saddle; I am still one happy woman right now.


----------



## Roadyy

I just booked the camp site at Ecofina for the 24th through the 26th. Should get in some trail rides both Saturday and Sunday, but DD and DW can't be there as they have the teen yard sale at church that Saturday. Looks like I may get some of that solo riding in that weekend to share with Celeste.


----------



## texasgal

Poor Dream... *hugs*


----------



## greentree

Hugs to Dawn and Dream! We did the hydro at my barn last week....JR stuck his leg between a couple of boards, and scraped his pastern up, like a rope burn. I had to give him antibiotics, too, cause it was acting like cellulitis was trying to set in, but it healed without incident.


----------



## QOS

Poor Dreams...that was a scary day I am sure. 

I finally got to ride again.  I rode Friday with my cousin Kellie for 8.22 miles and Saturday with hubby and one of our riding buddies for another 8.22 miles. Biscuit was an angel. I rode Friday in my Aussie saddle - that didn't work out so well and Saturday in Kellie's flex saddle.

The Steele tree form doesn't fit. Ugh. I am sick of fooling with it and mailing it back and forth to the tune of $50 a pop. I hauled Biscuit today to Darolyn Butler's endurance barn and she did a saddle fitting for me. She said no saddle is going to fit without a shimmed saddle pad. Sigh....so I am going to order a Sharon Saare saddle - if I am going to pay that much I want it to be one that someone had their eyes on Biscuit. 

Hoping to ride this weekend. It was so much fun!


----------



## jazzy475

Been riding last two day been kinda cold and damp so not putting on alot of miles. Today's ride started off with a big spook while we were catering. Daughters horse did the slam on the brakes and whirl around trick,all in one swift motion. She stayed on barely my horse just slammed on his brakes no whirling around. 

Seems like every other ride has some exciting moments,guess horses are bored with road riding,so spice it up with some good spooks. I'am getting to old to be hitting the ground.:shock: Did only 9 miles today so we are up to 129 miles i think not sure.

Here's a few pictures from our ride today,boring road riding trails are still muddy. Phantom hows Dream doing today?


----------



## phantomhorse13

jazzy475 said:


> Phantom hows Dream doing today?


Dream is pretty swollen today, though the hole remains open and there was little drainage. Her temperature is normal, so I am hopeful the swelling is simply tissue insult not pocketed infection. She is eating and will slowly walk, so just a matter of time and patience (of which I def do not have enough). I am cold hosing the leg as many times a day as I can, to make her as comfortable as possible and try to get that swelling down. She takes that like a trooper (as well as my probing and flushing the hole), despite how badly it must hurt her.

Thanks for all the kind words.. I know people here will understand exactly how I feel. Everyone ride some trail for us.


----------



## Roman

Glad she's doing well, Phantom! 

Went riding again tonight, the temperature was great! Just went down the road. I got to try my new flyspray out and it kept the flies away on the ride! Plus is smells citrusy (?) which is much better than kerosene smelling stuff. 



There's always one kitten that sits and watches me groom and tack up Roman! 

Was going up the hill near my grandpa's barn next to my neighbor's pasture and a rabbit jumped out of the grass and hopped across the pasture. It surprised me more than Roman, he wasn't phased! Once we started passing the horses below, going down the road, he was more focused on them and me. His trot was extra slower than normal (which I didn't mind that much but it felt like we weren't going to get anywhere XD) and he wouldn't canter, so had to get his attention back. I got him to canter a bit, but it just felt awkward, so I think he lost focus again. 

The foal is too adorable!! But the white mare does NOT like Roman. They sniffed noses twice and she turned her head away and turned her ears back. Lol



And then coming back to the barn, almost there...no hands!  He just kept walking and started to walk past the place where I had tacked him up, without ANY direction from me, he's like "Oh yeah!" and turns and heads straight towards the spot. I was like "Wow". XD And, he even backed up with 0 rein pressure, just a tiny step though.  



Rode 2.22 miles in 41:48 minutes. Gosh, we were .26 miles from 50miles. :shock: I should have walked him around and counted it. XD 

Total Miles: 49.74
Total Time: 18:42:18
Rides: 24


----------



## jazzy475

phantomhorse13 said:


> Dream is pretty swollen today, though the hole remains open and there was little drainage. Her temperature is normal, so I am hopeful the swelling is simply tissue insult not pocketed infection. She is eating and will slowly walk, so just a matter of time and patience (of which I def do not have enough). I am cold hosing the leg as many times a day as I can, to make her as comfortable as possible and try to get that swelling down. She takes that like a trooper (as well as my probing and flushing the hole), despite how badly it must hurt her.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words.. I know people here will understand exactly how I feel. Everyone ride some trail for us.


Oh yeah i understand the not be able to ride thing what a bum deal.:-( Sounds like dream is a nice horse to work with,sending healing thoughts your way. Give that pretty mare a hug.:hug:


----------



## egrogan

Continued good thoughts to Dream!

I'm so excited everyone, I just made a standing Thursday afternoon appointment with two women at my barn to go riding together every week! I have never had consistent riding buddies, so this will be great and will be good for Isabel to have to ride out with other horses (she's so much better alone than with a group).

It's supposed to S.N.O.W/sleet overnight tonight and into tomorrow, so we won't start until next week. Ugggh....so annoyed about more snow, I was supposed to get my snow tires OFF my car tomorrow, but keeping them on until next week now!


----------



## jazzy475

Went for an evening ride, still riding the road only doing 3 miles a ride my horse is coming up short strided for some reason. So we are keeping our rides shorter for him. 

So have 130 miles so far. Here are some pictures from today.:wink:


----------



## Fellpony

Hi sorry I have not been around fr awhile but I have had family staying, decorating our house ready for selling busy, busy time and defluffing 9 ponies lol

Anyway I am back now.. I have been recording my miles still. I was riding fairly regularly till recently. and hope to get myself motivated to ride more again. will catch up soon with your trail rides

these are my current totals so far this year

Eva 95.76 + 20 = 115.76 miles
Melody 39 = 2 = 41 miles
Belle 10 hours Inhand

10lbs + 3lbs = 13lbs


----------



## any

08.04.2015 - 12km
09.04.2015 - 35km - Total: 182,5km

































police in the middle of forest...








short break


----------



## Drifting

I cannot wait to join this thread!

My 3 year old is currently in training and comes back next week. Trainer says he's a no spook trail machine so I can't wait to take him out. He's only ever ridden out alone so far.

I already got a really easy camping trip planned in June. Nothing too hard, corral overnight, walking only (Gettysburg). 









Photo curtsey of my trainer.


Sooooon.


----------



## windysmontessa

Lake Michigan shoreline, Pierport, Michigan.


----------



## windysmontessa

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Lake Michigan shoreline, Pierport, Michigan.


----------



## sjharris53

Drifting said:


> I cannot wait to join this thread!
> 
> My 3 year old is currently in training and comes back next week. Trainer says he's a no spook trail machine so I can't wait to take him out. He's only ever ridden out alone so far.
> 
> I already got a really easy camping trip planned in June. Nothing too hard, corral overnight, walking only (Gettysburg).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo curtsey of my trainer.
> 
> 
> Sooooon.


Welcome, Drifting! 
I am getting back on this thread now that my TWH is back home after two months at the trainer's barn. Three of us rode Saturday - my first trail ride since February! Ombré was a gaiting machine; top speed was 10.36 miles per hour! 

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 + 2.75 + 1.5 + 4.85 + 3.95 + 8.36 =103.17 miles


----------



## Oreos Girl

Welcome Drifting and Windymontessa.

I really like the pictures from Lake Michigan. My horse would freak out.


----------



## Roman

It was a great night, got a bit chilly once it started getting dark. Went down the road and up the second road a little farther than normal, which was nice. Then came back and a neighbor waved me down so two grandkids of another neighbor could see Roman. They liked him.  

And another neighbor (the ones with the horses and foal) was having a pig sale. Man, there were cars all over the yard and out on the street! :shock: I didn't hear much of it, but sounded like one pig started at $300 and went up. Expensive!!

I think I need to start exercising more, and stretching before I ride. Wasn't too long after we started, and I trotted Roman and got this really bad cramp in my side. Stopping him and rubbing the spot only helped, and then staying at a walk until it left. But it hurt! 

2.22 miles in 50 minutes. 

Total Miles: 51.96
Total Time: 19:32:09 hrs
Rides: 25

Yay, 50 miles so far!! 


Ditch of Doom


When I came back to the barn, I found this...


----------



## Celeste

Our friends from New York came to visit this weekend. She had not been on but three horse rides in her life. I took her for a nice little 3.1 mile trail ride through the woods. The horses were absolutely perfect and the weather was beautiful. We had a great time.

3.1 yesterday
29 total


----------



## Eagle Child

I have nonriding company today. Going for a trail ride tomorrow!!!:happydance:Yippeeeeeeee!!! Love all your trail captures!

Dawn, how is Dream doing this weekend?


----------



## Celeste

I wanted to ride so bad today but I was just too tired from the week. Dang it. Hopefully I will be a bit more energetic tomorrow.


----------



## sarahfromsc

2.3 miles today on the track. Had a average speed of 7.78 miles per hour. I'm happy! To date total 39.7 miles.

Longer ride on the trails tomorrow, and God willing and the creek don't rise, the rest of the week!


----------



## sjharris53

Celeste, you know you live in the south when you are riding with the fly masks in April! Packing some for our trip to Big South Fork next week.


----------



## greentree

I got to ride all day! I got out on Spirirt, rode about 5 miles on the road, and then bathed him. Saddled Tootsie, and rode her in the arena in my dressage saddle. The girls had come over, at least I THOUGHT I saw them walk up....so I went looking, and they were in the POOL!! So sweet....they were cleaning it!

I saddled up Sissy, and rode her a little in th arena, but Mika had to go home, so Mary saddled JR, and we rode up on the trail. The rebuds are so pretty, and the dogwoods are fixin' to be white....

All of the horses were in really good moods today....it has been the strangest week at my barn! I turned the mares out for Monday afternoon, and fed them in the pasture Tuesday morning. Tuesday afternoon, it was supposed to storm, so I brought them in. 
Tootsie looked about 200 lbs lighter....really, hip bones, ribs, a backbone....I panicked! 
She was eating, but leaving hay, which is not like her. I added oil, upped her feed, made sure her hay bunk stayed full, and in 2 days, she was back to herself. Fat and all. Weird....


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Greentree, I have had that experience too. I wonder if it is dehydration too?


----------



## QOS

Welcome to the newcomers!!!

I am jealous of those getting to ride! Kellie and I went out today after I delivered a groom's cake. It was 2:30 PM and it was going to be a short trail ride as it was supposed to rain at 5:30. We got about 1mile from the trailers and it started sprinkling. We headed back and the cloud was getting closer and we were just damp - not wet. We raced through taking their tack off and shoving it in the trailers. 

When we pulled out of the stable area onto the main rode of the park the bottom fell out and it was pouring. Sigh...we rode about 2 miles. Short but better than not riding. Supposed to rain hard tomorrow.

So sick of it raining - can't wait for better weather.


----------



## egrogan

Got out for a ride yesterday though the ground is still soft and mushy, which Isabel does not seem to like. I think we probably went a mile or two, but I apparently didn't use my trail tracker correctly and couldn't pull the mileage out of it.

The snow is only in shady spots now, very exciting. 









It's supposed to be 70*F today, I think someone is getting a spring bath later! 


_Bath?! Did someone say B-A-T-H?!_


----------



## Celeste

sjharris53 said:


> Celeste, you know you live in the south when you are riding with the fly masks in April!


We already have tons of gnats and stable flies. The really wicked stuff like horseflies and deerflies will be out before too long.


----------



## texasgal

We got in a short ride between the rain clouds.. a little sprinkling on us, but we persevered. Less than 4 days before we start our trip to Pole Canyon.. The weather up there looks perfect for next week.. yay!


----------



## gunslinger

Gf and I rode at dry creek yesterday. 12 miles. 84 for the year, and yes the knats are out. Funny, no spider webs yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

Ticks are already bad here too. Working out in the overgrowth area I pulled at least 3 off me and 3 off my dog.


----------



## Celeste

And the fleas just came out too. I had to treat my dog yesterday. I used one of those top spot things; then she rolled in manure to try to get it off.


----------



## Eagle Child

I finally got out into the woods today on a real trail ride. With all the torrential rain and tornado warnings from earlier in the week it's amazing how well the trails had dried out. Journey was "up", spooked sideways 5 or 6 feet at some little varmint that ran out from under a brush pile, wanted to jog down the hill to the creek crossing on the way home, and was a bit ****y that Bella was behind her, but all in all it was a glorious ride. I wish I could go every day! Why do I have to go to work??? :lol: 

Don't know why that last picture turned out sideways. The last two are heading out into the woods and coming back home. Fun times. 

My pretty freckle face girl...(Yes, I know she's a chunky monkey).


----------



## weeedlady

I was able to add another mile to my total today. That gives me 2 whole miles for the year!;-) Our woods and fields are still pretty wet and muddy so we are limited as to where we can ride for now.
And evidently a new species of HORSE-EATING DEER has moved into the woods over the winter. That one lonely doe was scarier than any of the countless other deer my horse has seen before. I deem the day a success because I stayed in the saddle and rode out some very interesting spooking maneuvers. Hopefully I can get out there again tomorrow without the drama!
M


----------



## mslady254

Ride #11 for the year yesterday. Again, off trail, ticks feasted on me,,but we rode!!
Sonny was a rock star, no spooks, no kicking at horse behind him, no evil thoughts of biting horses close beside us...LOL...he was wearing the red tail ribbon of shame...

Fay


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to Fair Hill, Maryland for a ride. We hadn't planned to be there at all, as our horses are resting and DH had a commitment to help a family member move on Friday. However, when I was offered a horse to ride, we rearranged plans and made it work.

Wound up driving down Thursday, so DH could be on the road at 4am Friday to make it to the moving location. He had hoped to be back by late afternoon, but the person moving had way more crap than admitted and he actually didn't get back until 10pm! I spent the morning relaxing with the dogs before others started arriving.











The horse I was riding arrived just after lunch, so we got paperwork done and the horses vetted in and then I got on to check tack, etc. Meet Fluffy, a 5yo arab/percheron mare. That is her owner beside us on Fluffy's 9yo full brother. And if you look close, you can see a bit of Biscuit, an arab, on the far side. So yes, Fluffy is THAT big.. if not 17h, then pretty darn close. :shock:










Pre-ride went well, so all looked good to start. Weather gods smiled on us, after a week of rain and then a very cold, damp Friday, with Saturday being sunny and dry! A touch windy, but it actually felt good on trail.


































































https://youtu.be/h5IWJB9IDsU


Fluffy was fantastic! The trainer has done a wonderful job with her, as even when something made her nervous (like the first time we went into a tunnel, or a car crossing under us on the bridge), she came right back to me. Hard to know who was more pleased with her, me or her owner! It went so well I have been asked to ride her again. :clap:

Upon returning home, I was thrilled to see Dream trotting around in her pen and she is SOUND! Leg still has a bit of swelling, but overall looks fantastic. Today is her last day of antibiotics, then another week and I can take the stitches out. Woohoo!

Had planned to ride the boys yesterday and today, but instead I crashed and burned with the stomach flu. Yesterday all my insides wanted to be on the outside. Today they are staying inside, but are cooking with a pretty nasty fever. Super frustrating as the weather is spectacular. :?


2015 mileage
...
4/10 fluffy 1.80 miles 111 ft climb 4.7 mph 267.51 total miles
4/11 fluffy 25.03 miles 2091 ft climb 8.0 mph* 292.54 total miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

Well its been awhile since I've checked in. Life has been interesting.

First the weather was crap and I could barely get any riding in. Then my long term boyfriend of almost 10 years suddenly left me, so I was an emotional wreck and didn't want to do anything but be a puddle on the floor (and the weather was still crap). Then I attempted to ride and Amira spooked and dumped me on the road upon which I landed on my brandy new smartphone and cracked the screen. :evil: One new phone and a very bruised behind later I got a 4 mile ride in that went off without any spooks or issues. Then I got the nasty cold that's been going around a spent another week going from work to bed to sick day and back again. Finally I've recovered from that and was able to ride on Sunday.

We only did about 2 miles. My friend was ponying her mom on one of her horses so we were just walking around the woods mostly. I ponied Maverick for the first time in what feels like forever and he did great. Amira was being a witch to him, but that's nothing new. He wants to be a cross country horse apparently. Every stream, puddle, log, stick, etc. he had to jump! And then get excited and start bucking and farting. :lol:


----------



## Roman

Sounds like an awesome ride, Phantom! I'd love to go on a looong ride with a group somewhere besides where I normally ride. XD Happy Dream is doing much better too! But I hope you get to feeling better soon.

Liltuktuk :hug: 

I haven't been sick thankfully...but have been sniffling, sneezing, and using many Kleenex lately.  We're almost out of Kleenex too!


----------



## Celeste

Liltuktuk:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Took a couple of gentle horses out with my wife on Sunday.

Here's a pic with the mandatory horse ears. As a bonus, It has another horses butt, and my darling wife looking like the Bandit Queen in her new floppy hat!


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> And the fleas just came out too. I had to treat my dog yesterday. I used one of those top spot things; then she rolled in manure to try to get it off.


for fleas and heartworm I really like this monthly pill called trifexis. Easy to give to them, no gross oily mess and it has worked really well for me. It is more expensive and it doesn't protect them from ticks though 

I just got home from my little birthday vacation. We went up to Ohio to check out our new farm we're under contract for, the house is old...and needs a lot of cleaning up and updating...but its great for us.

Then we went to Pigeon Forge, TN, was my first time there, not DH. We had an AWESOME time! Went to the Dixie Stampede, went on a trail ride in the smokies...beautiful views but awkward being on a horse that is running on auto pilot lol...and we checked out the Ripleys aquarium and spent a lot of time just relaxing and enjoying the views.

I got in 6 miles on my trail ride there, but not sure if it really counts since I wasn't really doing anything lol! So not sure if I should add it to my total or not.


----------



## sjharris53

evilamc said:


> Then we went to Pigeon Forge, TN, was my first time there, not DH. We had an AWESOME time! Went to the Dixie Stampede, went on a trail ride in the smokies...beautiful views but awkward being on a horse that is running on auto pilot lol...and we checked out the Ripleys aquarium and spent a lot of time just relaxing and enjoying the views.
> 
> I got in 6 miles on my trail ride there, but not sure if it really counts since I wasn't really doing anything lol! So not sure if I should add it to my total or not.


Just be glad you weren't at Pigeon Forge during a Rod Run! Count those miles - saddle time is saddle time, regardless of whether or not the Cruise Control was set! :lol:


----------



## evilamc

In that case then I'm at 75.63  I took a ton of pics but being too lazy to upload them right now. So tired from all the drivingggggg!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

I use Nexguard because it does fleas and ticks then Heartguard for the heartworm.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhhh OG!! I haven't heard of that one yet, a pill that finally does flea and tick?! Before tryfexis I used sentinal, both just did flea and heart worm, I've never could find a pill that did tick too! I absolutely hate using the topicals and making my dogs all greasy lol! I'm going to have to look into that pill more!


----------



## jazzy475

Haven't posted for a while,but we'v been riding did 3 hours saturday on the trail,finally dried up. Then rode again that evening just rode the dirt road so 3 miles that ride. 

Rode today did only three miles daughter was riding a new horse,so kept our pace slow. Her horse she usually rides lost a shoe again  Kept the new horse behind my gelding so she didn't get going to fast. She likes to go and was making daughter a bit nervious. My boy wasn't to sure about her being behind him and being so close,but he handled it like a champ.:lol: Brought a lead rope just in case if the mare got to wound up, i'd pony her,but she was good.

Here's a picture from saturdays ride and one picture from today.


----------



## Roman

Went on an okay ride. 1.68 miles in 36:51. 

Rode bareback from the pond up to the gate



I trust him too much to tie him. XD


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> Then we went to Pigeon Forge...


Err... You'd better watch out, passing those forged pigeons 

Got two rides in this weekend. Saturday was a new trail, lots of uphill on dirt roads, and a couple of creek crossings, one with a scramble up a steep bank on the other side. Today was our usual 4 mile or so loop, 'cause it was blowing pretty hard and we didn't want to give Nova a chance to spook at anything. Both of them were champs, though.

Nova is coming along well, and my friend really loves her. (So I ride her horse now.) We discovered, second hand, that although she was supposed to be trained and used to some trail work (at 8 when we bought her), she'd actually had only 30 days of training after being a pasture pet all of her life :-(


----------



## jazzy475

Went on a 2 1/2 hour ride looking for a lost shoe,never found the darn thing,but had fun any way,just my horse and me. Was a beautiful day sun shining and 70 degrees out. 

My boy was really good, did get a bit nerved up kept looking for his trail partner who was at home. So i spent entire ride talking to him and singing made him happy so whatever works.:lol:

Here are some pictures of our ride alone,first picture he was sure aliens where out to take him away. Took alot of convincing him ,there weren't any aliens in front of us.


----------



## weeedlady

We got in another ride in this evening. That's number 3 for the year, and about 3.5 miles. Nothing compared to what the rest of you are doing, but since I don't have a trailer, I'm pretty much stuck with just the trails behind our barn unless one of the other boarders offers to trailer my horse somewhere.
Oh well. 
Today was a much better ride than we had on Sunday. Only one spook (it was that same doe, in the same spot!). But other than that, Raven was great. She even walked back to the barn on a loose rein.

I have to admit I was pretty nervous about going out again after our "rodeo" on Sunday, so I am feeling really good about having conquered that fear for both me and my horse. I'm calling myself a DragonSlayer for today.


----------



## QOS

LilTukTuk I am so sorry. Hoping someone 10 times better comes along for you. Hugs.

Dawn, sounds like you had a fabulous time! So glad Dreams is healing so nicely!!

I had a ride planned for Ebenezer on Tuesday - we were rained out. So sick of the rain. 

I have been trying to get all the hair off of Sarge - omg - he has so much hair and is just now shedding. I brushed and brushed 2 days ago and got off tons...today I gave him a bath and used a rubber curry comb - again tons of hair so we are getting there.

I got home from the barn today to a fabulous surprise from hubby. Meet Sprite...my future trail riding buddy.









She is a 6.5 week old Blue Heeler. I have been wanting one for quiet a while so I was tickled pink to get one. I have been having a bit of a rough patch and hubby got her to cheer me up...it worked!

I did order a Sharon Saare saddle this week. Hoping that and a shim pad will help Biscuit's saddle fitting issues. Getting a new saddle cheers me up too! It should be here in about 8 weeks.


----------



## weeedlady

QOS, that puppy brought a smile to my face this morning and I haven't even had my coffee yet. She is a sweetie!
M


----------



## Celeste

Denise, the puppy is darling! My sister had a Blue Heeler way back years ago. She was the best trail riding dog ever! She stayed right with the horses and had relentless energy.


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. I think she has decided Hubby is her boy.  She did well last night. I checked on her several times until I went to bed at 1:30 AM. My daughter in law took her out this morning around 7. She is outside right now with Barry - we have been on the back porch most of today.

It is raining of course. Ugh...so sick of the rain!


----------



## greentree

We had a wonderful blue heeler, too! Be SURE not to let her herd you. She will nip at your heels or calves. She is ADORABLE!!

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Roman

QOS, *dies* She is super adorable!! Be sure to start training her right away and not let her chase anything that she isn't supposed too.  Australian Shepherd experienced. 

Roman and I went on a 3 mile ride, woohoo! Actually I planned that I wanted to. An hour before I had gone down to check the pigs and went to see him, noticed he had a spot on his cheek where the flies must've been having dinner. I sprayed him down with fly spray, so didn't have to do that later.

Started out in the arena. We had shortened it a little bit and widened it more, just need to put panels on the sides. :lol: But we trotted around it for a bit and then I worked on leg cues, turning left and right with little rein pressure. He did great with that, tried trotting a few times when I wanted to walk but he was just turned around in a circle until he slowed back down. So pretty much did serpentines. Then did a couple figure eights, and made a 6 twice. lol. Basically started trotting at one end, all the way around the other end, up the side, and halfway on the side, turn him into the arena, crossed over it, and halted - making a 6 shape.  

After that we rode down the road. No spooks but he was onery (or else paying attention to something else) when we were in a ditch and I wanted him to go up out of it. Then he was a bit onery when we were riding at the outer edge of a field, going this way and that way to avoid funny looking spots. >.> 

In the arena, he had this really nice, slow and pretty trot. Then we get out down the road and to this much grassier part and it's all speed. -.- 





Take a bow. XD



These were some pictures I snapped of tulips outside our house. I <3 tulips.


----------



## Roman

3.01 miles in 59:13 minutes.

Total Miles: 56.66
Total Time: 21:08:14
Rides: 27


----------



## QOS

So jealous of those who are able to ride! I wish I could have got out on my horse. It has rained all freaking day. Bad lightening to boot. My daughter just flew in from North Carolina to Houston. She said it was the worst flight ever and was really motion sick. Gaaaa...so ready for nice weather.

The pup did just fine today.  can't wait til she is big enough to train but there will be no herding of this old gal!


----------



## Roadyy

I love Tulips too.. Especially when DW kisses me with them.


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, she is just precious. I love all puppies. She is never too young to train, just keep it real short lessons right now.


----------



## Celeste

When will it ever stop? Rain, rain, rain, rain..............


----------



## Oreos Girl

I don't know but not only do I have to wait for it to stop raining, I can't work on my fence or garden until it does. Horse riding doesn't come until those two things are done. (Gardens are never done, but at least completely planted.)


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> I don't know but not only do I have to wait for it to stop raining, I can't work on my fence or garden until it does. Horse riding doesn't come until those two things are done. (Gardens are never done, but at least completely planted.)


If it is planted, this rain will do you a world of good.


----------



## evilamc

Got off early yesterday so I trailered over to trails by where I used to board. While riding I decided to stop by and chat with my old BO and her neighbor that I'm still friends with. Chatted foreverrrrr, Jax was a trooper about it though lol. Old BO actually offered to let me move back for $300 a month...what I pay now where I'm at...because she misses having me there. I told her I couldn't move back because it was too much ($450) then she said she would price match. Its tempting but I dunno...Jax has such better turn out where hes at now, and we bought our own farm in OH and should be moving between Oct-Jan, so is it really worth moving barns? I mean the trails are soooooo much nicer but its really only a 15 min trailer ride to them.

I'm also happy to say I think I FINALLY figured out gaiting....LOL only took me 6 months. I experimented some yesterday, if I put my legs more forward, a little ahead of girth, and squeeze there he gaited! Thats so unnatural for me but it worked...If I squeeze at the girth then he tries to jump into a canter/pace thing. Luckily in OH where we're moving theres actually quite a few gaited trainers, so I'll invest in some lessons there 










Perfect view









Did 4.82 miles, 80.45 for the year.

So need input from you guys...My parents own 48 acres on top of a mountain, actually near Graves Mountain (PH knows where that is), they're going this weekend and said I should bring Jax! I think my co worker is willing to come along with her horse...but I'm very concerned Jax may not be in good enough shape  Its about a 1 1/2 mile up the mountain to our cabin, I have to park at the bottom...then we have decent 4 wheeler trails all around. About 3/4th the way up I can stop at the pond though and give him a break? but the last 1/4 up is the steepest...Should I try my luck?


----------



## jazzy475

Celeste said:


> When will it ever stop? Rain, rain, rain, rain..............



Can send that rain our way,we are having fire watches and fire danger is very high. Our ponds we ride by have very little water left.:-| Be back later with pictures headed out for another ride,already did 3 hours.:wink: Were putting on some serious miles here.:lol:

Oh Evilamc, nay not worth moving barns,if you'll be moving to your own place later this year. Oh your horse looks good in his blue bridle,handsome boy.


----------



## Celeste

I wish I could send you some of this rain. As of yesterday we have had 4 inches this week. It has been raining all day and I haven't checked the rain gauge.


----------



## weeedlady

Another 1 mile loop around the farm for Raven and me today. No excitement, other than 3 gunshots from the Veteran's Cemetery that caused one good spook. No trouble from the horse eating deer. 
M


----------



## jazzy475

Back from doing 2 1/2 more hours so thats 5 1/2 hours today did 35 miles moving right along at a fast trot. Only a few OMG spooks from our lovely boys they were pretty tired at the end of today. Been doing 20 miles a day for the most part got to figure out how many miles total now.

Got their first hosing off of the season,both were pretty nasty dirty after 6 months of no getting hosed off. Now for the pictures from today and yesterdays ride. Third and last pictures are of the swamps last swap is dried up third one is very below normal.


----------



## greentree

Wow, Jazzy! Are you planning to do an endurance ride?? You are really racking up the miles!

Evil, Jax will be FINE! I would definitely take him, that sounds like a great place to ride. What (general) part of Ohio is the new place in? 

We did not ride yesterday, but went to an endurance ride!! Met so many nice , new people....we took Mary, so she could get a feel for it without a horse to worry about! Now, of COURSE, I want to do ALL the rides!


----------



## Celeste

I finally caught a minute between rain showers and went on a short ride. Only 1.1 miles. We have had 5 inches or rain this week. It is so muddy that the footing is dangerous, so I rode down our dirt road which is pretty stable, and then along the paved road that leads to the trails. My horse actually did pretty good. She was unhappy when she stepped in a mudhole that she felt like she was stuck in, but she calmly followed my directions and moved to higher ground. Good girl!

Total 30.1 miles


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Riding Wednesday and yesterday on our 8 mile loop. It was quite nice, with temps in the 70's. 

However, one of my favorite trails, I call it Fern Gully because it has so many ferns and is, I mean was, so lovely, has undergone some serious and sad changes! They clear cut one of the hillsides. In the process, a dead tree fell across our trail. 










We cleared a way around the log. We don't own a chainsaw with a blade long enough to saw this out, so we will need to ask for help from a neighbor I think. Getting around the log was a fun challenge. I climbed on the log from my mare's back and asked her to walk up around the end of the log, just like we practiced on the ground a million times, Clinton Anderson style. She walked around and came down beside the log so I could mount. Like she could read my mind! It was soooo amazing.

Then we went down a new elk trail that we have been working on clearing branches, which has been a fun and new challenge for our horses. They must listen to our vocal and set commands while our hands work. In one case, I was holding onto a big dry branch and hauling it back to break it off. I asked April to back slowly and as she did, it gave a big "crack!" and the branch fell on us. April was calm and steady the whole time!









Here's another clear cut we have to ride across. All this rough ground has made our horses more balanced and sure footed, I think. Like cavaletti in the arena, only harder. 










We continued on down the trail, to USFS Flat Creek Trail. 


We had a long, relaxed lope on the way home. 16 miles in these two days.


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> My parents own 48 acres on top of a mountain, actually near Graves Mountain (PH knows where that is), they're going this weekend and said I should bring Jax! I think my co worker is willing to come along with her horse...but I'm very concerned Jax may not be in good enough shape



Of course you should go!! Just ride reasonably and you will have a blast. I love that area. Take lots of pics. 




greentree said:


> We did not ride yesterday, but went to an endurance ride!!


Which ride did you go to? We had friends who went to a ride in Tennessee that they said was lovely. One of these days we will get over your way.


----------



## egrogan

I finally feel that the ground is safe and predictable enough to start recording miles for real! Woohoo spring.

Some of you may know my mare had a less-than-stellar spring checkup with the vet at the beginning of last week. She had been a little off in the last few weeks, and he confirmed she was definitely lame in her right hind. Diagnosed her with the beginnings of mild arthritic changes in her hock. For now, we're not going to do x-rays or extensive diagnostics with her- she is 21 after all- but I started her on Cosequin ASU+ this week. He said definitely keep doing light riding with her, with good warmups, and listen to her to say how she's feeling. So, this week, we kept it all to a walk. 

But, so fun, I had some trail buddies to ride with twice! We finally got a trail tracker app working, and discovered that our regular loop around the farmer's hay fields (riding around one of the fields a couple of times) brings us to just about 1.25 miles. So, I did that 3 times this week, all at a walk.

*2015 miles=3.75

*I got a new orange helmet covers to help make me more visible on the road we have to ride on:









Not a speck of snow in sight!









Beautiful day to ride with a friend!









Water isn't even frozen anymore:









Listen to this little clip with the sound on- the frogs were having a lovefest in the pond at the barn. The entire surface of the water was vibrating, there were so many frogs in there...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbBIaj3jOCg&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## evilamc

Greentree, we're moving to Little Hocking, Oh. Found a cute little place with almost 14 acres! Only about 3 is cleared right now though so I'll have to do quite a bit of pasture management while we clear more. House is older and needs quite a bit of updating but thats ok...it already has a beautiful 2 stall barn AND a 12 stall dog kennel! The kennel is large enough that I can set it up into a grooming shop, so I'll be able to work from home  I already have people begging m to move to come do their dogs lol!! My husband has a lot of friends over there so hopefully I wont have much trouble finding work.

Well I'm all packed up to go tomorrow! I washed my saddle pad, I think I let the bottom of it get too grungy and thats been causing it to rub some....oops...so hopefully it will be dry by tomorrow! I filled up my trailer with hay and water for me and horses...Bathed Jax, gotta have a clean shiney horse to show off to the grandparents right? Will be my parents first time meeting their grandhorse. Put new batteries in my handheld GPS so I can finally use it for the first time, phone wont have service there to track miles...Also charged my gopro(like...I have jvc version) and I'm going to try to mount it to my helmet. Hopefully we wont get lost, none of the trails are marked and I haven't ridden my 4wheeler on them in FOREVER. My dad said he has walkie talkies but they may need batteries so going to try and bring some batteries so we can at least have those. Hopefully wiht my GPS if I figure it out we'll be ok though.

My coworkers horse is a bit older and not in as good of shape as Jax, so if he makes it Jax definitely will! I think we'll take it easy so we can explore and just not kill our horses lol! I'll try to take lots of pics and video though, it should be beautiful!


----------



## Eagle Child

Evilamc, you will definitely be my neighbor in Little Hocking. I live right across the river in WV and I board my horse in Ohio about 5 minutes beyond there. Small world.  It's a nice area. 

I'll ride tomorrow afternoon if the rain holds off. Today I was at the barn grooming Journey and digging 15 big buckets of well composted manure for my new raised bed garden boxes. I wanted to stay and give Journey a nice spring bath, but after lugging it to the rav4 and unloading it and cleaning up the car, I'm "pooped". :rofl:


----------



## evilamc

ohh fun! You can show me some of the trails then  My place is like right off the hwy. I will be looking for a boarder btw  If you aren't completely happy with where your at let me know


----------



## jazzy475

greentree said:


> Wow, Jazzy! Are you planning to do an endurance ride?? You are really racking up the miles!
> 
> No plans on doing endurance rides,just have miles and miles of trails to ride,do most of our long rides during the week. Four wheelers use same trail system and during the weekends trails are over taken by them.
> 
> Our horses are fine with the wheelers,there are places we can't get out of their way so perfer to avoid being in that situation.:wink: Plus there are some of the four wheeler people who don't like our horses being on the trails,so they are rather rude and try to scare our horses.:evil:
> 
> Went riding today didn't do 20 miles only rode 8 miles,did 4 miles then let the horses rest and went back out and did 4 more miles. Here are a few picture from our ride.


----------



## jamesqf

Interesting ride yesterday. Not so much the ride itself, though that was mostly a new loop, with a stream crossing, steep hill, and a bit of bushwhacking while my friend tried to find the actual trail. About 8 miles (friend thinks it was 10, but I think she exaggerates) in warm (70s) and dusty.

The interesting parts. First, I (or maybe the horse) learned how to do the vaulting trick: I start getting in the saddle, and as I'm in mid-mount, he decides he really wants to eat that bush over there. Resulting in me doing a side roll, and coming down (on my feet, in good balance) on his other side.

Second weird thing: we're riding back up the (lightly travelled: we often don't see other vehicles on it) Forest Service road to the trailer, when along comes a car with a strange-looking device on the roof. Yes, the Bing equivalent of Google's Street view is now mapping dirt roads.


----------



## jazzy475

No riding today its raining..:happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I FINALLY feel almost normal after a week battling the stomach bug from hell. My insides finally decided to stay on the inside Friday, but working all day put me on my butt by the end of my shift (which was scheduled to be 6 hours and wound up being 12). I had to work yesterday as well and that shift also went several hours over. Sucked at the time but I will appreciate it in my paycheck. I ate my first 'real' meal in a week last night.. had been surviving on chicken soup and rice previously. Amazing when a plain grilled chicken sandwich on a toasted bagel is an exciting meal. :wink:

DH and I got the boys out for a nice leg stretcher today. I am still not feeling exactly right, so it was like I had to learn to ride all over again. George was full of himself, which didn't help the situation any. But I managed to keep him between myself and the ground, so I am calling the ride a success.





























Tomorrow it's back to work, but rain is also coming so I likely won't mind.


2015 mileage
...
4/11 fluffy 25.03 miles 2091 ft climb 8.0 mph 292.54 total miles
4/19 george 11.23 miles 1735 ft climb 6.6 mph* 303.77 total miles*


----------



## sarahfromsc

Have 63 miles thus far. And finally have some pictures, if I have added them correctly. We now have a crappy cold front coming in and it is suppose to rain for the next few days. GAH!


----------



## sarahfromsc

phantomhorse13 said:


> I FINALLY feel almost normal after a week battling the stomach bug from hell. My insides finally decided to stay on the inside Friday, but working all day put me on my butt by the end of my shift (which was scheduled to be 6 hours and wound up being 12). I had to work yesterday as well and that shift also went several hours over. Sucked at the time but I will appreciate it in my paycheck. I ate my first 'real' meal in a week last night.. had been surviving on chicken soup and rice previously. Amazing when a plain grilled chicken sandwich on a toasted bagel is an exciting meal. :wink:
> 
> DH and I got the boys out for a nice leg stretcher today. I am still not feeling exactly right, so it was like I had to learn to ride all over again. George was full of himself, which didn't help the situation any. But I managed to keep him between myself and the ground, so I am calling the ride a success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow it's back to work, but rain is also coming so I likely won't mind.
> 
> 
> 2015 mileage
> ...
> 4/11 fluffy 25.03 miles 2091 ft climb 8.0 mph 292.54 total miles
> 4/19 george 11.23 miles 1735 ft climb 6.6 mph* 303.77 total miles*


A friend mine had that virus. Her insides were messed up for 19 days. I feel for you!


----------



## greentree

PH13, it was the Barefoot Derby. The ride camp was really nice! I have to get in line early for her Fall ride. They call it the Barefoot Derby, but I saw ZERO barefoot horses, lol! Teddy was there, and we entertained her for a couple of hours, and spent a little money....Replaced DH's lost-in-the-move breeches with some fancy ones with padded " man part" protection...Geez. He rides 3 times a year, I ride most everyday....MY pants don't have "lady part" padding....

Evil, that sounds SO perfect! I am excited for you. I hate moving, though. It took us 6 MONTHS to move here! Of course, that included taking fences and barns down....not a typical move. 

We got a little ride in yesterday...a couple of miles. DH rode Sissy, I rode Tootsie, and Mary rode Gavotte. I am fearing I lost my other junior to a BOY!! GAH! I may have to get a gun. We have had so much rain that the redbuds and dogwoods came and went in days, so there are only a few blooms left. I hope I didn't completely miss the Bluebells, but I am not riding 12 miles in the pouring rain to go see, either!


----------



## jazzy475

greentree said:


> PH13, it was the Barefoot Derby. The ride camp was really nice! I have to get in line early for her Fall ride. They call it the Barefoot Derby, but I saw ZERO barefoot horses, lol! Teddy was there, and we entertained her for a couple of hours, and spent a little money....Replaced DH's lost-in-the-move breeches with some fancy ones with padded " man part" protection...Geez. He rides 3 times a year, I ride most everyday....MY pants don't have "lady part" padding....
> 
> Evil, that sounds SO perfect! I am excited for you. I hate moving, though. It took us 6 MONTHS to move here! Of course, that included taking fences and barns down....not a typical move.
> 
> We got a little ride in yesterday...a couple of miles. DH rode Sissy, I rode Tootsie, and Mary rode Gavotte. I am fearing I lost my other junior to a BOY!! GAH! I may have to get a gun. We have had so much rain that the redbuds and dogwoods came and went in days, so there are only a few blooms left. I hope I didn't completely miss the Bluebells, but I am not riding 12 miles in the pouring rain to go see, either!



So far so good for my daughter who's 17 years old,would rather come home from school to ride her horse. She'd rather be with mom riding horses then with any boy from school.:wink:

We'v in the past have rode in the pouring rain,put on our rain gear and go,some of our funnest rides were in the rain. My horse hates it he's a crab the entire ride when its raining. 

wasn't into riding in the rain today its 40 degrees out and a cold rain i'll pass. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Teddy was there, and we entertained her for a couple of hours, and spent a little money....Replaced DH's lost-in-the-move breeches with some fancy ones with padded " man part" protection...Geez. He rides 3 times a year, I ride most everyday....MY pants don't have "lady part" padding....


DH bought a pair of those padded saddle bum tights from Teddy.. he uses them for training rides only now, as the padding heated things up down there during the 50 he wore them and he was NOT impressed with the outcome!! :shock: Might not be so bad on a ride under 100F, but he said he wasn't taking any chances. :lol:


----------



## Eole

Finally, I'm back on this thread, as my ride season started this week.
I'm riding Alizé, my sweet mare. Rode 30 minutes on Thursday, while she was mini-spooking at everything. She was not ridden since mid-December. It was garbage day also...

Rode an hour today and she was back to her usual cool self. Very hilly, so we kept at a walk with short trots. We'll be stuck on the roads for a while, as there is still snow in our trails, or mud.


----------



## greentree

I don't think DH is going to ever be in the saddle long enough to worry about that.....


----------



## evilamc

I HAD SO MUCH FUN TODAY IN THE MOUNTAINS!!! Jax is such a little super star!! We tried to take it easy and walk most the time since both horses didn't get worked much through the winter...but they decided at the end galloping up the last hill in a race was a great idea. Right before it they were acting like they couldn't move another foot...then my friends horse got upset Jax was ahead of him, so started cantering to catch up.....So Jax started doing a pretty fast running walk...or maybe could be considered a rack? I dunno! To keep up with his canter...Then they looked at each other and it was on....Jax went into a gallop and was like PEACE!

Such a fun day though, beautiful views, my nephew had a ball with the ponies, I learned my horse is amazing in many ways...We made a makeshift tie line so we could eat lunch, and he was an angel tied to it just munching on hay..while my friends horse that it was fun to try and wrap around the tree lol.

Arriving at the bottom, after a 2 hr trailer ride he deserved a grass break









And we're off! After an embarrassing display of me having to mount from the ground we started up. 









Following the stream



























Coming up to the pond...we made a wrong turn at first so went a little out of our way...thats ok we were there to ride anyways!









My nephew, he said this red horse is TOO BIG!









So we put him on Jax and his smile got so big. He said "I like aunties horse, the red horse is too big, poppa (my dad) can ride the red horse, I ride aunties horse"









After a grass break we went back and made it the rest of the way up to the cabin


----------



## evilamc

our makeshift tie line...kid starting trouble right away









I kept telling her to shorten her horses lead but she wanted to give him more room to roam....so she had to keep going over and fixing him lol










After lunch and spending some time with the family we saddled back up and went exploring. My dad told us where to go..of course we went the wrong way.


















We managed to find the trail to my dads aframe he built a few years ago



















Used to play on this giant rock so much when I was a kid


















He hates when Kid leads...and hes such a brat, if Kid tries to pass him when he's leading he'll block him! I sometimes don't notice hes doing it to correct him lol bratty pony likes to be first



























Decided to see what he would do if I asked him to take a drink next to the little boat...just looked at it and went on with his own business









Mom dad and nephew on their ride









Tired ponies! Jax decided it would be fun to gait like the whole way down the mountain...but it was smooth and he wasn't tripping so I went with it...was fun! Kid couldn't keep up though! Then Kid...whos a QH that was raised with COWS and has done TEAM PENNING...Decided to take off because one of the cows LOOKED at him when we were riding past them!!!









last one! He didn't fit very well with me lol. Jax is still young too so we didn't go very far, hard to hold the kid and try and keep both hands on the reins...guess I need to work on neck reining.









SO I was using my GPS I got for Christmas....and the dang thing crapped out on me!!! I put brand new batteries in it, and it was dead in 5 hours. So mad.

I think we did around 9 miles though if I add up what we had done and guesstimate from that to when it died. So 89.45 for the year.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> MY pants don't have "lady part" padding....


Though I would hope that your "lady parts" don't dangle


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> Though I would hope that your "lady parts" don't dangle


I am old, so I have other lady parts that dangle.......but not those!!!


----------



## QOS

Evilamac - loved the pictures!!! Dawn, sorry you were so sick. Ugh. I was sick this week with a cold but not that!! 

Barry go out to ride with Sarge up at Ebenezer - there has been so much rain there was some serious erosion in places. He just rode for the day.

The puppy was introduced to the horses today. OMG she stepped back a few feet - then she leaped and yapped at them. Ran right to them. We kept scooping her up and moving her. The horses were more interested in carrots than the little wiggly thing on the ground. We were about 20 yards from the gate - that is through the little corral...we left and when I got to the gate I put her down and thought she'd follow Barry. LOL :lol::shock: NO! She turned and RAN to the horses and ran right under Sarge's stomach and sat down right behind his front hooves. Sarge never moved a muscle so he got an extra carrot for not stepping on her. She was pretty steamed when Barry picked her up...She was wiggling and squealing to get down!

I am hoping to ride next weekend. My daughter was here from North Carolina to attend a wedding so I couldn't ride Sunday. Hoping to finally get some miles.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

QOS, love the new pup!

Phantom, we have had a raging stomach flu at our school. Three code GREEN in a row this morning! I am glad you are feeling better!

Roadyy, where are you?

Greentree, now you are getting into endurance? What horse sport do you NOT do? You are my hero!

Evilamc, so happy you found your new home. You are gonna love having your horse at home. it is a wonderful thing.

Rode into town yesterday with one of my students and my friend Janice. The trail by the creek was washed out and we had dismount and jump up a hill to continue. My mare April cleared it with no problem, but the other horses hit their knees a bit. What an adventure! 7 miles total for the loop.


----------



## Roadyy

You raaaannnng?? I are here. Just not getting the riding in this month I had wanted as the weekends have been filled with other activities and now rain. Suppose to be camping this weekend, but calling for 80% rain Saturday so we will see. If not then there is an ACTHA event I'm being begged to judge at an hour up the road. 

I did get one mile of riding in the arena yesterday on my daughter's new horse, Rowdy. Doing some work on his brakes and reverse. He is still at the point where Little Man was when I first started riding him where he doesn't want to go back or wants to toss his head. I will try to work strictly with him for a while to get him squared away on that and a few other minor issues.

1 mile Total 64

Apparently my phone was a bit fogged when I took the pic.


----------



## Eagle Child

Foxtail, at my school we call the upchuck "CODE RAINBOW", since all the other colors are taken up by the other disasters. We have had lots of Code Rainbows over the last few weeks, too. :rofl: 

I, myself, have come down with a fever and cough over the last 2 days. What???? I thought I was going to make it through April without one this year! Dang it!


----------



## greentree

Foxtail....versatility is the name of the game here at Greentree Stables, lol!! I have done endurance since 1998, but it has been a few years since I did a ride. Jack of all trades, master of none. Attention deficit, or bipolar.....call it what you want!

QOS, she is just adorable! Their instinct to herd is amazing to me. My heeler and I trained at the place by the racetrack in Houston...can't think of the name right now. We did a trick class, and he picked up a LOT of tricks. Dogwood dog training maybe?
They are too smart. We picked him up from an intersection where he was bound to get hit.....he was 4 months old.


----------



## jazzy475

Well our weather has gone back to winter time highs in the 30's oh i hate it. Did some riding yesterday despite the crappy cold snowy weather. My boy was feeling a bit too good. When we turned around to head home, he got rather silly acting spooking, bolting and being a butt head. :shock:

So we turned back around and rode for 2 1/2 more hours barely got home before dark,but my boy was settled down and no more silly stuff.:lol: 
Here are some pictures from yesterday only 2 pictures,and one from this morning on how winter has come back yuck!


----------



## texasgal

Pole Canyon. Right at 20 miles this weekend..


----------



## Roman

Just went for a short bareback ride after doing some groundwork. Rode for twenty minutes and did .80 miles. 

Rides: 28
Total Miles: 57.46
Total Time: 21:28:50 hours


----------



## phoenix

Rode last Saturday, around 4 miles. Phoenix was jumpy and slightly spooky but he managed the trail without incident, even led all the way home so I was pretty pleased.

My knee has bothered me both rides so I got a back on track knee brace to see if it will stop my knee swelling up every time I ride over 2 hours :/. I won't be riding this weekend because I have the flu which sucks because the weather is finally okay and the trail has mostly dried out. 

Total for the year: 8 miles.


----------



## jazzy475

Weather is better today sun came out so we went riding,was only 35 degrees and windy.Been putting miles on my 4 year old gelding,had his first bear experience today. Ran into a black bear that was coming down from a tree. Both horses handle it well no major spooking.

Did 15 miles today was beautiful out but cold.Heres a few pictures from today's ride.:wink:


----------



## sjharris53

My friend, with our husbands and horses, are spending this week in Big South Fork National Park in Tennessee. We drove through monsoon like rains on Sunday, but have been able to ride every day. We got in an hour and a half ride Monday, yesterday, we trailered to Bandy Creek and rode Jack's Ridge Loop - 7.4 miles in about two hours. Today, we challenged ourselves and our horses with a 14 hour ride on the O&W trail heading out from the Mill Creek trail head. The trail, and old railway bed, was incredibly muddy and sloppy, but the setting was incredible, with North White Oak Creek roaring alongside. We came to the Zenith Crossing, and the water came up higher than the horses' bellies, causing them to swim part of the way. Both the horses and we will sleep well tonight!



















Tomorrow we plan to head out to ride at East Fork Stables and give the Big South Fork another day to dry before riding there again on Friday. 

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 + 2.75 + 1.5 + 4.85 + 3.95 + 8.36 + 5.20 + 7.26 + 14.13 = 129.76 miles


----------



## greentree

I hauled Tootsie up to Mammoth Cave today! We did 10 miles exactly. I don't know how I did that! I wanted to go d own to the creek to see the bluebells, but got to the downed tree, And it was so wet that I did not feel like sliding down the hill to go around it. We trotted and cantered as much as we could. The mare barely broke a sweat under the saddle. She won't have any problem with a 25......I am getting stronger! I can now walk when I get off!! 

I get to go to Mennoniteville tomorrow to get Jonas to fix Mika's saddle. It will be Mika's on her birthday, anyway, and he has got to fix the hack job someone did on the leathers! Otherwise, it is a nice little saddle. 

I found one of my old halter bridles (I thought I sold them all....) so I am taking it to Jonas' father to see if he can replicate it, with some improvements. 

DH wants shoes back on Sissy. I hate being at the mercy of a farrier who will not even come to my barn. I have to haul her there. Annoying. He does not want to mess with boots.....

Sk, enjoy those trails! I will get over that way one of these days!


----------



## Hondo

Harold and Hondo out for a stroll.........

https://youtu.be/xnxgEjG1E4I


----------



## Oreos Girl

Hondo, That looks like a rough trail for the horses because they have to pay such close attention to where they are putting their feet. Very pretty and different from what we have here.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Man I have had to catch up on a TON of reading!

I haven't been able to ride because of the nasty weather we've been having but Monday I did get in a nice 9.89 mile ride on Miss Beebe. The trails were awfully muddy and wet but it was a nice ride!

*149.98 miles total*


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jazzy475

Hondo said:


> Harold and Hondo out for a stroll.........
> 
> https://youtu.be/xnxgEjG1E4I


A pretty rough looking trail there. My horse would kill himself out there,and take me out with him.:wink:


----------



## Hondo

Horses that travel these trails almost have to be raised in them. They never seem to quite adapt as adults, or so I'm told.

The trail is actually pretty tame compared to what we go over gathering cattle, but during those times I'm not very able to hold a camera in one hand and watch the screen while Hondo picks through the trail.

I love riding the old pack trails and have opened up a few and have a few more on the list to open.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Hondo said:


> Harold and Hondo out for a stroll.........
> 
> https://youtu.be/xnxgEjG1E4I


Any rattle snakes? We where in AZ 2 weeks ago and saw WAY too many rattlers.


----------



## Roman

It happened again. My whole mileage wasn't tracked. So I'm going to throw this phone away. It tracked the time, but only half the miles. So no way did I do 1.27 miles in 1 hour. 

Other than that bad thing, I fell off. I was trying to get him to canter and he spooked at a patch of grass (>.>) and I had been leaning to the right a little bit and he moved left, so we decided to part ways. Just was a little sore but that passed quickly. Thankfully Roman had kept moving away so I wasn't stepped on, but then he stopped and I was able to walk over and catch him.

The wind makes his mane wild! 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEZvX6RIKrc

Rides: 29
Total Time: 22:33:58 hours
Total Miles: 58.72 (ish..)


----------



## Hondo

ChitChatChet said:


> Any rattle snakes? We where in AZ 2 weeks ago and saw WAY too many rattlers.


I've only seen two this year. And that is two too many. April 1st my Great Pyrenees, Meka, got bit on the nose. She usually stays away from them but I was stopped about 20 feet away on Hondo and I got a little excited in my commands to her and I feel the excitement in my voice made her think she should attack it. If I had just turned Hondo around and said, "lets go this way Meka", I'm sure she would have followed.

And April 1st was her sixth birthday! Her head got as big as a basketball. The vet said she was stable and gave her an IV, stuff to help the swelling, and antibiotics and pain night and morning.

She's fine now. Can't even tell it happened except for the fang marks.

She had to walk about 1 1/2 miles before she was close enough for me to get the ATV and bring her in. She just couldn't go any farther. The coyotes would have made a meal out of her if that happened when she was alone. I'm gonna get her vaccinated.

Hondo is cool with the snakes. He stops and looks. Then I look and see. He doesn't spook at those at all. Just large yellow butterflies.


----------



## jazzy475

Had a beautiful day today was also a bit warmer got into the 50's so we went for our ride. My boy was a bit of a nut today took me into the brush several times, i never could figure out what he was spooking at. 

Rode trail that has a bridge he managed to go off the side of that,then got freaked out and ended up falling down,i bailed off so didn't get hurt. The rest of our ride was less then relaxing ,he was on high alert and very jumpy.

Got a few pictures before he got himself worked up into a tizzy.Gave me a rather rough ride today. Daughter ended up leading on her horse kinda helped until her horse did a big spook. By the time we got home he was drenched in sweat,not a good ride today,should of stayed home.:wink:


----------



## Hondo

jazzy475 said:


> Had a beautiful day today was also a bit warmer got into the 50's so we went for our ride. My boy was a bit of a nut today took me into the brush several times, i never could figure out what he was spooking at.
> 
> Rode trail that has a bridge he managed to go off the side of that,then got freaked out and ended up falling down,i bailed off so didn't get hurt. The rest of our ride was less then relaxing ,he was on high alert and very jumpy.
> 
> Got a few pictures before he got himself worked up into a tizzy.Gave me a rather rough ride today. Daughter ended up leading on her horse kinda helped until her horse did a big spook. By the time we got home he was drenched in sweat,not a good ride today,should of stayed home.:wink:


Wow! I guess when the fear adrenalin kicks in it just takes a while to dissipate. Falling off a bridge and then falling down does not sound like something I wanna do.


----------



## jazzy475

Hondo said:


> Wow! I guess when the fear adrenalin kicks in it just takes a while to dissipate. Falling off a bridge and then falling down does not sound like something I wanna do.


Wasn't my idea of fun,we had run into bear the day before so that might of been why he was so spooky today. Bridge has no rails on the sides so if horse gets going side ways or side steps off they go. It's narrow so not alot of room for error. He's a young horse only being 4 years old, has some miles on him but can get silly acting. He's not a super confident horse so needs a rider who is and doesn't get nervious. He's lots better then when i first got him a year ago.

He kinda half reared then lost his balance i knew he was going down,kicked free of stirrups and jumped off him. Good thing i'am still agile enough to pull that off.:wink:


----------



## Hondo

A lot of people will be spooky on the trail for a while after seeing a bear on the trail. And by spooky I guess I mean, "On higher than usual alert". And when I come across a rattler I am definitely on higher alert for a while.


----------



## greentree

When I took Tootsie up to the cave the other day, those lizards were running everywhere, rattling among the leaves. It made her kind of twitchy. 

No bears or rattle snakes, though! A deer and some squirrels were the only warm blooded things we saw!


----------



## Roadyy

The 80% chance of rain has reduced to 30% late Saturday afternoon so the camping trip for this weekend is on. Hoping to get the holding tank completed shortly after I get off at four then set up in trailer with enough time left to get the rest of the goodies loaded. 

I have not been on a trail all month and the withdrawals are getting bad. I need this weekend.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Hondo said:


> I've only seen two this year. And that is two too many. April 1st my Great Pyrenees, Meka, got bit on the nose. She usually stays away from them but I was stopped about 20 feet away on Hondo and I got a little excited in my commands to her and I feel the excitement in my voice made her think she should attack it. If I had just turned Hondo around and said, "lets go this way Meka", I'm sure she would have followed.
> 
> And April 1st was her sixth birthday! Her head got as big as a basketball. The vet said she was stable and gave her an IV, stuff to help the swelling, and antibiotics and pain night and morning.
> 
> She's fine now. Can't even tell it happened except for the fang marks.
> 
> She had to walk about 1 1/2 miles before she was close enough for me to get the ATV and bring her in. She just couldn't go any farther. The coyotes would have made a meal out of her if that happened when she was alone. I'm gonna get her vaccinated.
> 
> Hondo is cool with the snakes. He stops and looks. Then I look and see. He doesn't spook at those at all. Just large yellow butterflies.


Oh wow. Glad Meka pulled through. Yikes!!

My parents dog alerted us to a mohave green that was under the 5th wheel we where staying in. Guess that dog has been bitten before and now she has a certain bark to tell my parents that there is a snake in the yard.

My kids where so happy to get out of AZ because of all the poisoness and pokey things. They got tired of watching where they walked/ran and put their hands.

Now we are going to go live in Hells Canyon for a month and we will have to watch out for rattlers again.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went for a 2.5 mile trail ride today. It was sunny and 70 degrees outside.

We went down the trail and around a big beautiful grass field. My horse was an angel until it was time to leave the field. She threw a major tantrum. She shook her head, tried to gallop sideways, and even bucked a little. I was scared, but I rode her through it, regained control, and we rode on home. I think that she just wanted to stay in that field. 

And yes, this is the same little Princess that was so good last ride..........

Total 32.6 miles. I should probably give my self extra credit for the adventures...........


----------



## Hondo

ChitChatChet said:


> Oh wow. Glad Meka pulled through. Yikes!!
> 
> My parents dog alerted us to a mohave green that was under the 5th wheel we where staying in. Guess that dog has been bitten before and now she has a certain bark to tell my parents that there is a snake in the yard.
> 
> My kids where so happy to get out of AZ because of all the poisoness and pokey things. They got tired of watching where they walked/ran and put their hands.
> 
> Now we are going to go live in Hells Canyon for a month and we will have to watch out for rattlers again.


Regular anti venom serum does not work on Mohave Greens. Their's is a very deadly nerve toxin. There is a way to easily tell them apart by the rattlers. Otherwise, a Mohave Green can look just like a diamond back. They are not always green. It is deadly important for a doctor to know which a person was bitten by for effective treatment.

I was raised in NW Arkansas. We had copperheads. They don't rattle. I appreciate the warning. If I plan to do any fast moving stuff on foot I do have hip high snake chaps. Also a set of knee high gators. Most bites are below the knee.

I also carry a good snake kit. The vacuum bulbs don't do much. This one has a hypodermic type thing that goes over the bite and pull a huge suction and can be locked in that position. It's clear and you can see the bad stuff coming out. Good for bee sting allergies also. I think we're drifting off topic..........


----------



## sarahfromsc

Finally was able to get back in the saddle today. Weather wise, this week has been hideous. On top of the crap weather, my horse decided to try and make friends with a 'kitty' names Pepe lepu.....got the full spray right in between the eyes. So between the weather and him stinking, kinds put a cabash on riding.

Today, though the sun was out and it hit the 50's, the wind was a measly 15 mph, and the vinegar wash he received got rid of the horrific smell.

Got in a little over five miles. To date we are just over 68. 

The rest of the weekend looks good for riding as well!


----------



## jazzy475

sarahfromsc said:


> Finally was able to get back in the saddle today. Weather wise, this week has been hideous. On top of the crap weather, my horse decided to try and make friends with a 'kitty' names Pepe lepu.....got the full spray right in between the eyes. So between the weather and him stinking, kinds put a cabash on riding.
> 
> Today, though the sun was out and it hit the 50's, the wind was a measly 15 mph, and the vinegar wash he received got rid of the horrific smell.
> 
> Got in a little over five miles. To date we are just over 68.
> 
> The rest of the weekend looks good for riding as well!


When i read your horse got sprayed by pepe lepu i had to laugh,my dog got skunked here a few years back. Oh my the smells enough to knock you out. 

Did about a 40 minute ride alone on my older gelding,just put on his bridle and jumped on bareback. Mostly walked so didn't cover alot of miles,was nice to just enjoy the view of the great out doors. 

Was a good stress relief ride just me an my boy.:lol: No daughter talking to me none stop,love her to death but i also need me time once in a while.:wink:


----------



## Drifting

So, change of plans!

My 3 year old came back in the middle of a massive growth spurt, and a 100 pounds underweight. So he's letting down and eating. 











Thankfully, I have another horse!


Luna is 11 this April. I got her last august. She had been at the same farm she was born at for 10 years, so coming here to Maryland was a big step for her! Lots of firsts for her. First time in a trailer. First time off the farm. 
I had originally planned to breed her, but that's shelved for the moment. She has to step up and be my trail horse!










Ain't she cute?

Today was a big day! We left the ring and did a little min-trail ride through the farm. 































I think we did an entire 1/4 of a mile! 

We also practiced standing at the trailer. Going to start tacking her up tied to it. We'll be ready for our maiden voyage soon! She is such a doll, and really tries to take care of 'her person.' Hopefully she'll like trail riding.


----------



## Fellpony

Hiya everyone back from my holidays too see my daughters and back only just in the saddle again  I did one mile today on Melody my Highland pony while she was cooling down my uni student was mainly riding her today too get her ready for a dressage test later in the year she schools her once or twice a week.. but planning to increase my riding from today 


Eva 95.76 + 20 = 115.76 miles
Melody 41=1 =42 miles
Belle 10 hours Inhand

13lbs = 1lbs = 1 stone







finally lost one stone


----------



## Fellpony

Forgot too say the best new is..... I sold my house so downsizing too a smaller 2 bedroom bungalow..... and my OH has said I can have a small 3.5 tonne horse box which will be able too take 2 of my ponies oout and about regularly 

So exciting ..I have been like a little kid since we sold the house 8-12 weeks till completion... then I can look for my little horsebox


----------



## Fellpony

Something like these 

We specialise in 3.5ton horseboxes designed around safety and quality


----------



## jamesqf

sarahfromsc said:


> ...my horse decided to try and make friends with a 'kitty' names Pepe lepu...!


In case you don't already know about the magic skunk odor removal stuff: The Recipie & Directions It really does work!


----------



## sarahfromsc

jamesqf said:


> In case you don't already know about the magic skunk odor removal stuff: The Recipie & Directions It really does work!


I didn't know this! I just used straight vinegar and that seemed to helped after the third rinse. The corner of the eyes still have a slight stench.... 

The skunk did get him on the face between the eyes. His eyes watered from it and even the glob smelled like skunk!

Will work on it again today. The BO said when she brought the horses in for the night feeding, he made the whole barn reek.....LOLOL


----------



## jazzy475

jamesqf said:


> In case you don't already know about the magic skunk odor removal stuff: The Recipie & Directions It really does work!



This works i use it for skunked dogs,usually have to do it twice.:wink:Last time my dog tangled with mr pepe lepu, he chased it into the barn,barn reeked for over a month. 

Reek was enough to make you sick,eye watering stomach turning reek.:shock:


----------



## whisperbaby22

I always enjoy the photos of your horses, Fellpony, and I love the horseboxes.


----------



## jamesqf

jazzy475 said:


> Reek was enough to make you sick,eye watering stomach turning reek.:shock:


Worse is when they find the skunk when you're out hiking, and you have to live with them on the drive back home. 

And then when you have a dog, like my sorta Plott hound, that just doesn't seem to learn from experience. The bossy collie met one skunk when she was young, and never again. Him, though? Three times last year :-(


----------



## greentree

Sissy got her shoes yesterday. He did a nice job, and Sissy was good until his brother let the draft horses go to come into the barn to get water.....draft horses are so smart. They had been spreading lime with a team of 4. As he would unhitch them, he would let them go, they walk down the lane, around the corner of the barn(we were occupying this corner) to the second door, and into the barn where the concrete trough is in the middle. The last one tried to come in the first door, because the 3 others were drinking, and it looked like she could get in easier to the end of the trough. We got her stopped and backed up, through the correct door. 

When they get finished with their drink, they back up and go into their standing stalls to get unharnessed and fed. Amazing. 

My horses would have headed down the road. Every one of them. 

These horses are totally dependent on the humans for water, because these Mennonites do not have running water. They lead them, one by one, a couple of times a day, to the water trough. 

I am going to go ride Sissy before it rains, to see how her feet feel.


----------



## egrogan

Isabel's still doing walk-only rides as we wait to see if the Cosequin is going to help with her arthritis, but it was nice so we headed out for a short ride farther away from the barn than we've been so far this year. Being out of sight from the barn, and a windy day, I had one jiggy horse.

Our woods trail was finally dry enough I could ride through there comfortably. 









The woods trail takes us around the edge of the parking lot a manufacturing facility, which is always quiet on the weekends. However, it seems that two herons are nesting in a little pond near the parking lot, and they went flying as we rode by, making a huge racket. It caught both of us by surprise, Isabel went sideways but it wasn't a big enough spook to unseat me, so we kept going. 

After coming around the parking lot, we have 4-5 really large cornfields to ride around, which makes for a lot of nice options for doing loops in the summer. Since we're taking it easy right now, and she was definitely a little worked up, we just rode around one of the fields. 









She continued dancing around a bit, so we worked on "whoas" and getting to a relaxed walk. Practicing standing still nicely without pulling:









For the first real ride out from the barn this year, I'd say she did fine. We'll have a better ride next time!

*Total miles for 2015: 4.85*


----------



## greentree

Egrogan, you are rolling now! It is Windy here, too! The weatherman lied.....it was supposed to storm last night, rain most of the day, and storm tonight. A few drops this morning, and that has been it! It could storm tonight, I guess, but it has been a beautiful day!

DH wants to ride Sissy, now that I have MY saddle on her, and she is warmed up....she is gaiting beautifully with her new shoes!


----------



## jazzy475

beautiful day in the mid 50s went for a ride,did one of our faster rides so only 2 pics. One picture when heading out and 1 picture when on the home stretch. 

Horses were good only a few minor spooks,even did the bridge ride with no one going off the side of bridge.:lol:


----------



## sjharris53

Thursday, we took our horses to East Fork Stables. There was a gathering of speed racking horses and the place was just crazy! It was the first time I've ever seen horses rack faster than some can gallop! We left the craziness of the stable area behind and did a 12 mile ride... the trails were mostly dry and rock free(hallelujah!) and the views were gorgeous. Our picnic lunch view was lovely!

















We did a detour around a large snake sunning on the trail... don't know if it was poisonous or not, since we didn't get close enough to see it well enough. Towards the end of the ride, we watched a barred owl land on a nearby tree, and then saw it's mate. First owl I have seen in the wild in decades! 












Friday we rode in Big South Fork again - took the Mill Creek trail head with plans to go to Hippy Cave. The O&W was somewhat drier than our earlier ride, but the steep climb up the Cemetery Trail was really challenging. Never made it to the cave, our horses were tired, we were tired, and we knew we had to head out for home by mid afternoon. Coming back, we dismounted and led our horses down... we were all slipping and sliding and getting covered in mud. We made it safely down, and sometime after we mounted up to finish the ride, I lost my cell phone. I remember hearing "9 miles," and then when I reached for it to check how close we were to 10, saw that my horn bag was gone. We were already late getting back to load up and head home, so that was that! 

It was a great experience, and we are already making plans to return.. just hope the ground will be drier, and the water level lower.

2015 rides: 1.56 + 4.07 + 8.31 + 2.36 + 9.74 + 3.42 + 4.58 + 7.51 + 1.5 + 9.31 + 4.5 + 4 + 3.5 + 5 + 6.5 + 3.75 + 2.15 + 2.75 + 1.5 + 4.85 + 3.95 + 8.36 + 5.20 + 7.26 + 14.13 + 12 + 10 = 151.76 miles


----------



## greentree

SJ, how preeeety!! I will get over there one of these days! 

We did get a ride in yesterday. Sissy was fantastically awesome for DH. I rode Spirit. He was a little energetic.....he trotted once, about 20 yds, lol. 

After we did the trails, we rode around the smaller pasture to see if the lespadeza that I had planted was sprouted. I thought I saw some,and then we got to the spot where DH stopped to see how much seed was left in the spreader, and there was a larger CLUMP of sprouts! I may have to go dig some clumps out and transplant it, but it is there. 

It is 1/2 mile around the pasture, according to my GPS, so we did about 3 1/2 miles.

The storm hit about 8 PM. It was pretty bad a bit north of us, Windy, with a good rain here. Rain is good.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I love East Fork. We spent a week there camping and riding. I have a FB friend that was there for the racking competition.


----------



## ChitChatChet

We went for a 15 mile ride yesterday. We rode in the snow and it was snowing. We figured that beat riding in the rain! We wanted to get one really good ride in before being gone for a month. Had never taken the girls or their horses out in the woods before but I felt they where ready and they where. We had so much fun we didn't want to come home.

Edited to add our miles.. I am 72 ( all on the same horse), dd on the appy pony is in her 90's and dd on the bay is in her 80's.


----------



## sjharris53

Oreos Girl said:


> I love East Fork. We spent a week there camping and riding. I have a FB friend that was there for the racking competition.


Oreos Girl, I was simply amazed at just how fast those horses racked...


----------



## Celeste

ChitChat, that appy is as cute as a button! I love him.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Celeste said:


> ChitChat, that appy is as cute as a button! I love him.


Cookie is absolutely adorable but his personalty is not LOL He used to be a pony ring pony but he decided that was not for him. :twisted: He is way too smart and keeps my dd on her toes. 

I bought him for his personality as I like an animal who thinks and is a bit cranky. He reminded me of my beloved donkey. Couple of years after we got Cookie it dawned on me how absolutely beautiful he is LOL


----------



## sjharris53

ChitChatChet said:


> I am 72 ( all on the same horse), dd on the appy pony is in her 90's and dd on the bay is in her 80's.


ChitChatChet, I've got to slow down and read posts more carefully. I tend to look at the pictures first, then read. After "reading" yours, I was thinking, "My goodness, they all look fabulous for their ages, and to think they are all still riding!" :lol:


----------



## ChitChatChet

sjharris53 said:


> ChitChatChet, I've got to slow down and read posts more carefully. I tend to look at the pictures first, then read. After "reading" yours, I was thinking, "My goodness, they all look fabulous for their ages, and to think they are all still riding!" :lol:


Oh dear. I need to write more clearly. So sorry!:lol:

I sure hope I am riding when I am 72!


----------



## weeedlady

Raven and I made it out this morning with 4 other barn friends and their people. We saw 5 deer, but they are evidently no longer so scary. My horse was a champ, leading the others through mud and over the creek. 
I'm going to guess another 2 miles (I'm technologically challenged and don't have a fancy mileage tracker of any kind).

I think that gives me all of 6 miles for the year so far!!! whoo hoo. That's ok, it's 6 miles that we were OUTSIDE, not in the arena. Trail riding makes me smile, no matter how short the ride.
M


----------



## evilamc

Yay for nice weather! I've gotten in two rides since my last post. Once at Laurel Hill park and then today at Meadowood. Rode alone at Laurel hill, had a great ride, even had a nice little canter across the field  Today rode with a friend that lives right by Meadowood so just met up at her house. Her horse was being a little bit of a snot towards Jax  Jax is only horse he acts like that towards! We're wondering if its because they're both younger that hes trying to get him to play.

<3 my pony though, he was awesome both rides. Tried a new tolkat coolback saddlepad today, in blueeeee to match....he was cute as can be in it but forgot to take a picture! He seemed to like the pad. I do have a customized pad on order though from 5 star...I figured my super pony needed some fancy stuff rather than the hand me downs hes been getting.

3.16 and 5.15, making my total 97.76  I'm so behind in miles, been so busy, hopefully I'll get a lot more in over the summer.

Included a pic of our new house


----------



## egrogan

Congrats on the house, evilamc!

Weather here was cloudy and cool today, it barely got over 50*F. Even so, things are slowly starting to turn green:



















*Total 2015 miles: 6.43*


----------



## Hondo

ChitChatChet said:


> I sure hope I am riding when I am 72!


Shoot, I didn't really start until I was 73.


----------



## greentree

I had the most awesome ride today.....wearing jewelry! My friend had said she wanted me to ride with her on Saturday. I never heard from her on any more plans, so I dressed a little nicer than usual for the birthday party at her house. Thankfully not TOO fancy!!

I helped DH set up his music stuff, and she wanted me to ride my old horse, so of course I could not refuse! We went out on the property adjoining hers, and it is wonderful riding. Lots of hills, some creek crossings, a few deer, a LOT of fun. 

Love the new house, Evilamc!


----------



## Hondo

Hondo and I did a 1,500 foot elevation change today in a 2.5 mile section of the ride. Having the heart rate monitor is so cool for me a newbie afraid of over stressing his mount.

I keep an eye on my wrist and when it gets to a certain point I pull him up for a break.


----------



## Roadyy

Well my camping trip didn't start out as well as planned or even hoped. Rushed to get everything ready and loaded to go then couldn't get the water holding tank to seal at drain plug so had to use bottle water. Then the camp site is a loop around the pavilion and I decided I wanted to go around to the left instead of the right so I would be in perfect alignment to back right into my site. Stayed left too soon and got buried in the sand. Luckily there was a 4x4 Dodge dually at camp and he was able to drag me and trailer through it. Then some campers in a tent with no horses had my site so I grabbed the next one. 

Remember me mentioning I decided to go because the 80% chance of rain had dropped to 20%? Weeeeelllllllll, I found the 20% and it came right after I finished cooking breakfast and lasted til lunch. I saddle up and head out and about an hour and half out I found the rain again and it followed me all the way back to camp. I still managed to get 10.58 miles of riding in despite the rain and did I mention lightening storm. Rowdy was excellent through it all and didn't seem bothered at all by any of it. I had my rain jacket, but not my rain pants and everything ran down my jacket right into my lap. Yea,, not fun by the time I made it back to camp. Lol


Sunday made it all better!!!!! I packed up camp and met up with some new riders to go out on new trails I've been looking forward to for some time now. Had a great day!!!!!! Added another 13 miles to the total...


Ok here are the pics.. You know I always have pics for you.lol




















































































*10.58* miles in on Saturday despite the rain.
*13* miles Sunday on a beautiful day.

Total *87.58*


----------



## jamesqf

Roadyy said:


> Ok here are the pics.. You know I always have pics for you.lol


Is that a horse trailer, or a bus? And what the heck is that woman in the 3rd picture doing?


----------



## Roadyy

lol.. 35 foot horse trailer. She is a hoss.

That girl is eating berries off the butt. We found several berry bushes that were ripe and we all looked like a bunch of addicts in a meth lab. She was just overly excited. lol She didn't want to dismount and her girth was being kept loose due to her getting chaffed so she improvised. haha


----------



## Hondo

evilamc said:


> Yay for nice weather!


When I get my pickup horse rack finished I'm gonna take Hondo to ride some nice trails like that! He'll love it.


----------



## Roman

Spent 30m in the arena today and then went on a 20m ride down the road. Had a good ride. 

2.34 miles - 1.2 in the arena. 





Rides: 30
Total Time: 23:24:27 hours
Total Miles: 61.06


----------



## jazzy475

Our weather keeps getting better finally in the 70's again today. Saddled up two of our horses and rode 2 1/2 hours. Had to ride my other palomino gelding that's a 5 year old. 

He's not nearly as fun to ride,but will have to do for now,likes to go and fast does no gait slow,daughter horse had a hard time keeping up. At least with the spazzy horse she could keep up with us,he'd be in the brush at least every 20 feet down the trail.

Did two loops one's a 40 minute loop the other takes 2 hours,depending how fast we ride. Horse i was on today can cover some ground just walking,at least he stays on the trail the entire ride. 

Here's a few picture from today ride.


----------



## QOS

So wish i could get out and ride but nice to see those who are getting out. I was going this weekend and my cousin's horse ended up with a bonked eye the meds they gave him precluded him going out in the sun. We had a little sun Sunday but I was stuck at home. 

I have been out at the barn to visit my horses and soak Biscuit's hooves. The puppy is growing like a weed and I can't wait to ride with her.

We are supposed to leave next Thursday to ride in Mississippi...so hoping for nice weather.

This afternoon we had a hail storm...hail as large as quarters. We didn't get it near as bad as a half mile from here but dang...hail and rain? Yuk...so sick of it.


----------



## Roadyy

I hope you are able to get out for a ride soon, Denise. I know you miss it terribly. I was out of saddle for only a month and it drove me nuts.


----------



## QOS

Thanks Roadyy - yep...I miss it terribly. Weekend before last my daughter was here from NC and I had a wedding cake..she was here for the wedding so I didn't ride. She acted like a jackass and I was left thinking "I gave up a ride on a nice day for this?"


----------



## Roadyy

I know those days with the kids and thinking I have my life to live now that you are grown and out yet I gave up my relaxing prospect to be aggravated. Yea, that is aggravating. lol


----------



## Zexious

Jazzy--I love the race horse blinkers haha <3
Glad to hear everyone is doing well and the sun is shining for most of y'all!


----------



## frlsgirl

Hi all :wave:

We finally went on another off-property trail ride. I downloaded a tracking up per your suggestion; it's the Equitrail app.

I didn't realize that the trail included water obstacles :shock:

My mare HATES water, so I had to dismount for the first obstacle, and instead of walking through the water like every other horse, she JUMPED! She nearly knocked me over in the process; didn't know she could jump. So I re-mounted and we ended up jumping the remaining 5 obstacles.

Anyway, according to Equitrail, we rode 5.6 miles in 2 hours; would have been faster had she not been such a big baby about the water.

The trail was very horse friendly; the parking lot had round pens set up that you could rent for the day and they also had a gigantic ramp to assist with mounting. They also had small obstacles on the trail, such as bridges and stairs.

We saw an eagle, a turtle, a snake, other riders and some dogs. We only rode half the trail cause my trail buddy's mare had a cracked hoof and she didn't want to chance the rocks on the remainder of the trail.

It was a blast! Here are some pics:


----------



## Zexious

Ana is looking great! <3
Gotta work on those water crossing though ;D


----------



## Roman

Zexious said:


> Gotta work on those water crossing though ;D


The dreaded-monster-eating water. *shudder*


----------



## Celeste

Zexious said:


> Ana is looking great! <3
> Gotta work on those water crossing though ;D


And when you get it down perfect in your mare, you can come work on my mare ....................


----------



## frlsgirl

If it hadn't been for our trail buddy, we would probably still be stuck in front of that first water obstacle.

If I can't count on her to be brave, I can count on her co-dependence with her trail buddy. Trail buddy crossed the water and kept on walking so Ana said "Wait for meeeeee"


----------



## evilamc

Got in two nice rides yesterday and today.

Also my bday present I bought for myself came today!









Hes so excited when I tell him he as new clothes









Need to fix cinch but didn't before pic lol...also going to try to dye my saddle bags to match 









so snazzy!









Looking at it deciding where to cross









On a giant bridge showin' off his purdy new clothes









Neither horse would cooperate at the same time so we did the best we could to get a good pic









3.44 yesterday and 2.41 today..103.61 total


----------



## kenda

Haven't been riding as much this month thanks to work. But added a few KM. I think I did more than this, but I didn't keep track, so oh well.

Apr 25: 4.8 km
Apr 28: 4.2 km

2015 Total: 45.28 km


----------



## egrogan

Went riding with my trail buddy yesterday. I had recently read a thread on here, something along the lines of "I hate it when owners say their horse can only ride in front" (but I can't seem to re-find the thread), and I decided that is definitely something Isabel needs to work on when we have another horse to ride with. She is pretty bad about being behind others, constantly running up their butts, so we're working on it. It doesn't help that our trail buddy is slow as molasses  But definitely a good test for her.

Her preferred placement- nose inches away from butt (luckily, this Appy mare is endlessly patient and as pasture mates, they know each other well):









Since that is obviously unacceptable, we did a lot of circling, halting, turning the other way and halting while the other horse rode away, etc. We didn't maintain this distance apart for long, but I tried:









Lots of grumpy ears from Isabel on this ride:


















*Total miles for 2015: 8.6*


----------



## Roman

Evilamc, that's a gorgeous pad! <3

Egrogan, http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horses-must-front-572946/

^.^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Roman said:


> Egrogan, http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horses-must-front-572946/
> 
> ^.^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Roman, that was driving me nuts!


----------



## Roman

I couldn't find it either until I searched it. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I will say that my Little Man likes to walk with his chin resting on the rump of the horse in front or even with his forelock against the base of the tail. He is not pushing them he is just lazy and sleep walks while feeling them as a guide as to where to go. I swear I have heard him snoring before. The person on the horse ahead of us thought it was their horse with bad gas til they looked back and we all had a big laugh.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Went riding Sunday and didn't get a chance to post it. I rode for 8.26 miles over at Sandpiper park. Then yesterday I took my friends daughter out riding with me and we went down the bayou and went what she called "mudding on horseback" I rode Miss Beebe and she rode Warrior, It was the girls first time riding through water and she loved it she had a huge grin on her face the whole time it was a great ride! After we got done there we went over to Sandpiper and rode some more for a total of 15.48 miles and I took a video of us riding through the mud holes. I didn't take any pics from Saturdays ride.

After those two rides my total of miles is now *173.72*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZJsV9x6XM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hang on Fi

Took little man out with a couple friends. He was great, patient, but a serious 'buffet' browser lol.

Was a very short ride, we had a green horse with us where water became a frustrating challenge for her. Then it started to storm out, either way, was a wonderful ride.

Total of 26 or so miles this year. I've stalled out as I have acquired new "kids" a 3 and 6 week old buckling(s).


----------



## Roadyy

Hang on Fi, FB links aren't allowed on this site. Heads up.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Roadyy said:


> Hang on Fi, FB links aren't allowed on this site. Heads up.


Did not know that, thank you! 'Course now I can't snip the link


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like it was taken care of for you.


----------



## egrogan

It is a simply gorgeous weekend!

Rode last night. Isabel was quite spunky since I took her out to ride after all the horses had been brought in for evening feeding- a bit resentful of being ridden away from the barn, so I had my hands full. She got silly and started trying to pull me towards home, so we just did a bunch of circles in the field until she was willing to walk again- then we went home. The last test of patience before getting dinner, halting before crossing the road:









Today was a much nicer ride. Went out around lunchtime, and what a glorious day it was:









We saw this cool old guy sunbathing on a quiet sunny road. I don't really know my reptiles, but I'm thinking this is a snapping turtle? 








He was pretty benign when we rode up towards him- pulled his head back into his shell just a little, but didn't seem particularly alarmed. We continued on with our ride, and by the time we got back to the road, Mr. Turtle was gone.

Stopped for a minute on the way back to the barn just to admire the beautiful view:









Counting last night and today, *total 2015 miles: 11.9*


----------



## QOS

I FINALLY GOT IN A RIDE! :lol::lol::lol:

But, it was short...my cousin has had more trailer trouble than you can shake a stick at. We were just settling in on our ride and she got a call that the new trailer had arrived. So we rode about 3 miles or so (didn't have my Garmin with me) and it was nice but too short!!!

Biscuit was skittish this morning while I was tacking him up and was ready to go but once we started out he settled down and was such a good boy. It was a gorgeous day with a nice little breeze. 

We are going again tomorrow morning and hopefully nothing will get in the way of a 8 mile or so ride!

We were supposed to go to Brushy Creek in Mississippi Thursday but due to Kellie's trailer issues we aren't going. Hubby didn't want to drive the 5 hours hauling 2 trailers if everyone wasn't going so we are going to Lotus Hill in Louisiana. My barn mates have gone several times and I have never been able to go. Looking forward to some riding. 

Will take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Went over to Sandpiper yesterday and had a nice little ride by myself on Warrior. Rode for 8.89 miles it was lovely!

*182.61 miles total*


----------



## Drifting

I ripped the band-aid off and took my mare for her first trail ride. I was really really nervous, I had no idea how she'd be and it had been about 2 years since I"ve been on a trail.

We were suppose to trailer over, walk them around and then get on if they were quiet enough. We trailered over and they were being good so we just tacked up and road. This was her second time in a trailer, she's 11 years old.









I was so impressed that she tied quietly to the trailer with other horses and things around. I had a rope halter on with her regular halter in case I needed something stronger to have her head with, I really had no idea how she would be.











Here we go!










It was the other mare's first trail ride too, but she's super quiet and never does anything wrong. She is also unfortunately very slow, so we ended up leading most of the time.




























Roundbales are scary. Even though she has one in her field and eats from it. It's scary here.





























Other mare is very, very slow.











Us!









All done! An hour trail ride along the fields of Susquehanna state park. Next time we'll do longer and go through the woods!











We were happy to end with a short positive trail ride. I have some equipment fixes to make, she kept chewing on the bit and tossing her head so going to try to switch that up some. She wanted to go go go and we practiced out half halting quite a bit, but she wasn't bad at all. I was very proud of her.

Probably about 2.5/3 miles, so that makes my total around 3.5


----------



## evilamc

Congrats on your first trail ride with her Drifting! Awesome that she was willing to lead so well on her first one  That park looks BEAUTIFUL! Its almost 2 hrs from me so I haven't been there. I've been wanting to go to Cedarville State Forest, just can never get anyone to go with me haha.

I've gotten two more rides in, one was just around the neighborhood, nothing exciting...I did put some boards out in the field I ride through though to use as ground poles to work on gaiting. He got frustrated with it pretty fast though so we called it a day after a few good attempts and went to walk around.

Today I tried to trailer over to one park a few miles away that I've only been to once..I had a horrible time there the last time so I haven't been back...decided to be brave and try it again...Well parking lot was COMPLETELY packed with non horse people...so I didn't even bother trying to park and just went to the smaller park that has the ring. Had an amazingggg ride there though! I've been working on asking him for a more active walk each ride, and each ride hes been getting better. Well today he was a little gaiting machine! I loved it! Felt like my hard work was finally paying off. We didn't gait the whole time, but he was finally going into his gait when I asked rather then doing his annoying hopskipjumpthing into a canter/pace. So each time he did it right I praised him a lot and would let him grab a bite of grass haha.

1.85 miles and 5.52 puts me at 110.98.

Going to Manassas Battlefield tomorrow with a friend so should get in some good miles there 

Everyone is posting such great springtime pics! Love it! Rather than a pic heres a little video of the nice roll he had in the ring after our ride before trailering home 

https://youtu.be/MOJt2pJuClE


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> Congrats on your first trail ride with her Drifting! Awesome that she was willing to lead so well on her first one  That park looks BEAUTIFUL! Its almost 2 hrs from me so I haven't been there. I've been wanting to go to Cedarville State Forest, just can never get anyone to go with me haha.



I was so impressed with her. The worst thing she did was constantly chew on her bit and toss her head because she wanted to walk faster. The other mare walks at the pace of a snail, and was really out of shape so we took it easy. 

Susquehanna is a nice park, small and probably not quite worth the 2 hour drive. The trails in the woods are narrow with some drop offs and LOTs of rocks. We have a camping trip at Gettysburg the second weekend of June. Really looking forward to that.


----------



## weeedlady

I love my mare. We had a perfect Sunday morning ride today. No spooking, no silliness, no rushing home. Short but sweet.
M


----------



## Oreos Girl

Ok, I am so pathetic. I have 0, as in zero, zip, zilch miles for April. Good news is that my friend Donna came to visit and we made riding the priority. So we rode 4.8 miles from my house. She cantered Oreo again. She is getting quite confident at it. He is a great horse to learn on because he transitions so quietly and is the easiest to stop in the world. I only have 36 miles for the year. So very very sad.


----------



## Celeste

I was able to get 6.1 miles in this weekend which brings my total to 38.7. She really did great. She was all Dr. Jekyll and no Mr. Hyde at all. Our good rides are starting to outnumber the bad ones!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Back from a weekend camp and trail ride. Last Wednesday, the organizers said they had over 300 registered riders. I'm pretty sure more showed up by the start on Saturday morning. Our barn took 9 horses. My sister came along. We don/t get to ride together much anymore, so this was a fun weekend for us. We camped by the horse trailers Friday and Saturday nights, and had fun tossing back some cold ones and picking a few campfire ballads on the guitar. 

The property has a long and a short ride marked out on the trails. Sis and I opted for the long ride. I'm told that was 22 miles. We covered it in a bit over 6 hours so I'm a bit skeptical on the distance. But we were on Tennessee walkers and even at a flat walk we were out pacing plenty of straight gaited horses. 



Here's a pic with the mandatory horse ears. If you look closely through the foliage by the right ear, you can see the waterfall that is one of the attractions of this ride. 



Sis and me at a short rest stop along the way.


----------



## Roadyy

I got to do a night right Saturday night with such a beautiful bright moon. We did 6.5 miles, but it was so nice I wanted to keep going. I hope to do that again as I enjoyed it so much.


4-3-15 *6.5*

Total *94.08*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Rode Miss Beebe around Sandpiper and around the neighborhood behind my barn yesterday. Rode for 12.19 miles. I swear I could not take a good photo of Miss Beebe every time I took my phone out she would move her head around so I got some so so pics of my ride yesterday. I have another ride planned today fingers crossed I get to go.

*194.8 miles total*


----------



## evilamc

Cordillera Cowboy that sounds like so much fun! Thats on my "to do" list, go camping with my horse. I did a mini version of camping a few weekends ago and went up to my families cabin on a mountain for the day...haven't done an all nighter yet though.

Had a blast at the battlefield today, we were pretty much the only horses there...only saw 3 people too, finally saw 2 other rides as we were heading back to the trailer. Both horses did great, we did some gaiting, but friends horse isn't in as good of shape as Jax so had some trouble keeping up. Well he kept up but was pooped by the end!

Playing in the water crossing, his friends first time playing in water...every other time shes tried to cross water with him he jumps over rather then walking through. this one was too big to  Jax just looks at me wondering why he's so silly, then goes back to splashing.


















Cado is pooped


















Practiced letting him lead and following nicely









We did 9.15 miles, Jax was ready for more but Cado was ready to fall asleep in his trailer haha.

120.13 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I went down to the Biltmore Estate in North Carolina for a ride this weekend. We had never been there before, though heard great things about it. It was a 10 hour haul, which was more than enough. Luckily the traffic wasn't too bad, since we traveled on Thursday and made a point to time it so we were not driving in any cities during rush hour. 

Set up camp, vetted in and had a lovely meal with the friends camping beside us.











On Friday, we spent the day crewing for friends. This ride is huge compared to what we are used to, with almost 200 entries Friday and 180 Saturday! There was always someone around to help or chat with. Didn't know as many people as normal, as this ride is out of our region. But was fun making new friends and hearing about the trails.

Saturday morning was sunny and humid as we set out from camp. Never having been to the estate before, all the trails were new to us. The place is spectacular, with well-marked trails which were often horse-only, though we did use some multi-use trails as well.




















Unfortunately for me, George had left his brain at home. He normally is a touch up the first mile or so, then settles down and does his thing. Not that day. He wanted to go everywhere at full speed, and when I wouldn't let him, he would spook at everything, anything, and nothing. :evil: He was just as stupid behind Sultan as he was in the front, so I wound up leading a lot as Dean wanted to make sure if I got dumped he noticed!!

We got into the first hold and vetted through with no issues. We hoped that was a sign that George had settled down, but it didn't happen. He would snatch a quick bite of food, then his head would be straight back up and he would be dancing all around. It was like he had never been to a ride before!











Went back out on the second loop and nothing had changed. George was all over the place. The trails were amazing but I didn't have much time to enjoy them.











The main loop was across the river, meaning we had a bridge to cross. Amazingly, that was about the only place George acted like his normal self, moseying across without a care in the world!











After the bridge he was right back to being a ding dong again though. Ugh.




























It was no surprise to me to find George was back sore when we got into the second hold, as he had been doing those horrible 4-legged slam to a halt spook, which had me smashing down onto his back (and my back sure didn't appreciate it any either!). While he passed the vetting, I knew with a sore back it was only a matter of time before he became lame, so I rider optioned. It was so frustrating to watch Dean and Sultan head back out, knowing we should have been there too but for George's mental lapse!

Dean and Sultan kept on trucking and finished the ride. I am super proud of them both. 

In one of those ironic twists of fate, the universe threw me a bone to help balance out my disappointment when I went to check out the photos the professional had taken. Becky Pearman is a common figure at our rides and she takes great pics.. but this one just took my breath away:











So while I may not have a completion to show for it, I do have a breathtaking 8x10 photo that I am looking forward to finding the perfect mat and frame for!

And then another pic of Mr Giraffe from Becky Pearman:











Spent all day yesterday traveling. Arranged for the chiro to see George again, as his back and pelvis need attention and maybe she can find his brain while she is adjusting him!! :wink:

Summer has arrived while we were away, literally. Today it was *83* (our normal temp for July) and sunny!! Couldn't resist sneaking in a ride on Dream between laundry and all the normal post-ride cleaning.




















2015 mileage
...
5/2 george 35.32 miles 2576 ft climb 7.9 mph 339.09 total miles
5/4 dream 9.16 miles 1483 ft climb 4.7 mph* 348.25 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

Rode one of our usual summer loop trails today (and another Saturday). Normally there'd still be a bit of snow there, and the meadows would be boggy, but it's been so dry that it was good riding. Coming through the meadow the grass was bright grass-green (duh!), with the light green of the aspens just coming into leaf against the darker green of the pines... Woulda made some great pictures, but I forgot the camera...


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is very cool PH. I hate it when my excited horse shows up for a trail ride. It doesn't make the ride enjoyable for anyone.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Went riding yesterday I took one of my friends daughters with me she rode Warrior and I rode Miss Beebe. We went through the neighborhood down the bayou, to the trails off the bayou went "mudding" again on horseback. Rode for 10.24 miles.

*205.04 miles total*

Woohoo I'm over 200 :happydance:
Last year I set a goal for myself and this year I'm going to do the same and I'm going to shoot for 350 miles.


----------



## Zexious

^Such pretty bays ;D
Sounds like you're well on track to complete your goal! Congrats!


----------



## Roadyy

I set my goal for 200 miles for this year. I am almost half way there myself. That is almost double last years total. With having transportation the horses will load in makes a huge difference in getting to trails to ride them on.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Thanks Zexious!

Rodayy- I've got almost double the miles I got last year too. I've discovered trails that I had no idea were even near me and that's why I've been racking up the miles.


----------



## QOS

Biscuit walked off from me when I was sweeping out trailer before leaving...LOL he went all the way down the side of the pasture and then turned around and started back. I walked down to him in knee deep grass which meant I had wet pants almost to my knees. But I was thrilled he came to me...I thought he may have been like "trailer again...no." 

We only saw one alligator. My horse responded like we had been riding every weekend. He and Elan actually walked at a good clip...not slow pokey like they sometimes do.

Biscuit shared the crackers out of my Lunchable. Such a sweet boy.Tammy Simon - Kellie had some huge heart shaped horse treats that he scarfed up. I took him a bunch of carrots this afternoon. I love to spoil him rotten!!


----------



## Roman

Finally got a trail ride in! Been spending the last several times riding in the arena or doing groundwork. So glad to finally get out before the rain came! And sooo glad I went in the afternoon - otherwise it'd be raining if I went later. :/

Rode around the hayfield and then went into the woods to cross the creek, see if he remembered it. And he did! Just hesitated a bit and then walked upstream and downstream farther than we've gone before. Very interested in drinking! haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylTpqaavYdE

But we got in 1.51 miles in 30 minutes. 







Rides: 31
Total Miles: 62.58
Total Time: 23:54:47


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> We only saw one alligator.


Really admire the way you can calmly write "only one"


----------



## Roadyy

Meh, one is all she saw, but knowing that one was distracting you from seeing the other 5-6 lying just beneath the surface is the amicable part.


----------



## greentree

I decided cleaning 2 toilets and unloading the dishwasher was ALL the housework that I could stand, so Mary and I loaded up and went to the cave! She rode Gavotte, who has traveled extensively as a driving pony, but never been ridden anywhere, and I rode Chance.

The horseflies are out already, so I only got one picture. We did 11.5 miles in 3.5 hours. Chance was actually walking 4.7 mph on the gravel road trail!! 

We only saw one turkey.....some squirrels and a few frogs. Oh, and some ticks. 

Great ride!!


----------



## Cmck

Haven't posted on this thread since the end of January. Didn't ride when the snow got deep and stayed that way. Started up again first week of April, and have logged about 20 miles since then. 4 miles on Saturday, on a gorgeous spring day, maybe 1.5 on Sunday.


----------



## sarahfromsc

I finally hit the century mark. Woot!

Me and the pony had two issues the past two weekends that involved other riders. People need to train their horses better.....*sighs*......despite some chaotic moments, my Arab was a gem. I love this horse. And I will be much more picky about people I ride with!

Wil be heading out tomorrow and Friday, then a short weekend vacation to TN looking at property.


----------



## greentree

I have decided my tombstone should say "Life is too short to worry about cleaning the house" . 

PH13, I am going to enter the fall ride at Biltmore. We are still waffling on the ride....I can't believe you drove 10 hours....I am wimping out on 4......but your truck probably doesn't have 321,000 miles on it either! 

QOS, that picture with the Tipperary looks like my twin! I will see if I can get a selfie and we can compare them!! Glad you only saw ONE alligator.

Tiff, I recognize that entrance!! Like being back home.


----------



## jamesqf

greentree said:


> I have decided my tombstone should say "Life is too short to worry about cleaning the house" .


Yeah. You know, I wouldn't mind doing it half so much if it'd just STAY clean for a while. But if I start at the bedroom and work my way through to the kitchen, by the time I get there the bedroom is dirty again :-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today we set a record for heat - it was 91F. :shock: Our normal temperature is supposed to be 67F. 91F isn't even normal for July!! Had to push the ride back until after dinner, as it was too gross to contemplate going out any earlier.






































2015 mileage
...
5/4 dream 9.16 miles 1483 ft climb 4.7 mph 348.25 total miles
5/8 dream 8.00 miles 765 ft climb 4.7 mph* 356.25 total miles*


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today we set a record for heat - it was 91F. :shock:


Ouch! I thought we were bad last weekend, and it was only in the upper 70s. Though had a nice little front move through the last couple of days, with cooler temps and a bit of rain - and even a few snowflakes! Nothing that stuck down here, but a couple inches up at 8500 ft or so. Dogs sure loved playing in it. And should be nice for riding tomorrow!


----------



## Drifting

I rode a dragon today! 

Second trail ride down. Luna did not want to load, but it only took 10 minutes and a dressage whip smacking her *** once or twice and she got on. It's a whole 10 mile ride and she was soaked in sweat when we unloaded. I am hoping as we go on more trips, she won't stress so much.










See how soaked she is? And this was before the ride. It was humid out but not that bad, she just really does not like the trailer.

This was my view the whole ride! Ears and head up! Snort, snort snort.. Snort.. Snort.. Like a dragon.









Our slow friend, plodding way.. way behind us. I was constantly circling so she could catch up.










I love these big green fields.










This is my friends horse! She is a little out of shape at the moment, but we're working on that.





























^^ Can you see what she's looking at? There's a guy walking his dog.


All in all it was an OK ride. We weren't out long, 25 minutes on the trail. The gnats were awful and they both kept shaking their heads every 2 minutes. While she was snorty, she wasn't spooky. She flinched once when a runner came around the corner out of nowhere, but that was it. She tends to stop if she's not sure what is ahead.. And of course she lead the way the whole time. She didn't even care where the other horse was, she just wanted to go. 

It was still good experience for them! Of course she loaded right up to go home.

I have a quiet ride fly mask I'll use next time, does anyone ride in those? Do they work well?










Home with her boyfriend (My 3 year old gelding.) 


Did a mile today. I downloaded Myride cycle app to track it, worked pretty well!


----------



## greentree

I got one (ONE!! What was I thinking??) of those quiet ride masks, and it worked GREAT on Gavotte! Went back and got another.....


----------



## mslady254

I've done 6 rides lately. Mostly arena ,not trails but for 3 hours each.....5 of them at a clinic and one today at a friends paddock. That brings me up to 17 for the year. 

Fay


----------



## Roman

It's been raining too much to do ANYTHING!  But I did go buy him a new halter and a grazing muzzle. First, the halter was too big, so got a small size. Then got a small size grazing muzzle and that's too small - so went for a medium. So I guess Roman has a small face but a big nose? :lol:


----------



## greentree

I am here praying for rain, in KY of all places, where normally it rains constantly! 

No riding today.....my friend is stranded on I 65 with a trailer load of 5 horses, so we are headed out to rescue her.


----------



## Eagle Child

Prayers for safety on your mission, Greentree. 

I'm heading to the barn. Going to give Journey the spa treatment on this, another too hot to ride day. She loves her bath and one is long overdue. 

It's been very dry here, too, and the "chance of showers" has missed us many a day. I am not a fan of 90 degrees in early May. We are supposed to get a break this coming week with some needed rain. The pollen hasn't bothered me in the past, but this year it's giving me fits. Come on soft, gentle rain to wash all this pollen away!


----------



## weeedlady

I had another short but nice morning ride. Raven and I went out back by ourselves. I didn't feel like arguing this morning, so we took a different path that doesn't go by the spooky place. She did real well for her first time out this year with just the two of us. One BIG spook (those darn deer again), but after that she seemed to settle down a bit. We went through the creek twice with no hesitation. She got in a bit of a hurry on the way home, but after we turned around and went the other way several times, she finally remembered the drill and was able to walk calmly on a loose rein back to the barn.
Then we had a bath, just in time for turnout and a nice roll in the dirt, of course.
All in all, a good Mother's Day morning.
M


----------



## jamesqf

Another ride through the same meadow as last week, with a picture this time. No horse ears, alas, as they were busy grazing.


----------



## egrogan

It was hot, hot, hot here in New Hampshire too- about 85*F in the late morning when I went to ride. 

I thought we were close to being done shedding out, but I must have curried Isabel for a solid 30 minutes and clouds of hair were still floating off her. She was not super impressed with her grooming session:









Black flies are starting to get bad here, so it's fly bonnet season- I forgot how silly and huge her ears look in this one, but there was minimal head shaking so it's working well enough for now 









Had an impromptu meetup with another woman at the barn, who owns a lovely "wise old man" TB gelding (I think he's 25 or 26 years old this year). We had been talking for awhile about riding out together, and we got the chance today. Usually Isabel is the horse that has to be in the lead, but old man Sam outpaced her and led a lot of the way- she was actually happy to follow. Since Sam and his rider had never been on this trail before, we led through some parts, and when it was wide enough to ride side-by-side, we swapped places to put Isabel back in front (Sam was VERY eager to pick up this pace whenever possible, so his rider liked having him get some patience practice too). Seems that both horses got something good out of it, really fun to have someone to go ride with.

Super sweaty when we got back, so she got a nice bath after untacking:









We went about 2.3 miles today, so *total 2015 miles=14.23*


----------



## Drifting

I love that orange saddle pad!

No riding for me today, well a quick trip around the ring which is so boring sometimes. 

I got Luna's new tack set in the mail today and fit it on her. Ignore the fact that I forgot to snap it in one of the pictures. 

I have dubbed us Team Starburst!




















I got this fly bonnet for Christmas last year and found it when I was looking for my quiet ride fly mask (Which is yet to be fund :/) The money was suppose to be funny, as I've spent a good small fortune on vet bills with two accident prone animals.


----------



## evilamc

Wow she really is a little starburst of color haha!

You guys and your fly bonnets....making me think I should get mine out. I've never really used them, do you feel they really help? 

Went over to Meadowood today did one of the loops I usually don't do...now I remember why! TALK ABOUT ROCKYYYYYY...Poor Jax, I didn't put his boots on for this ride either because he's fine barefoot over most terrain now...I could tell towards the end of that loop he was having a little trouble with the rocks  Other than that though we had an amazing ride! Got a few great canters in down the trail and lots of gaiting 

My only pic on the trail 








I got an iphone 6 now....and the things so big its hard to use while riding! Doesn't fit in my jean pockets either so I have to put it in my saddle bag now  I usually have an armband that it clips into with its lifeproof case...but they haven't made an armband yet to go with the phone 6 lifeproof case! Hate riding with it in my saddle bag but no other choice...so its a pain to get it out just to snap a pic.

So you get after ride pic of my handsome little man


















7.72 miles, brings us to 127.85. Got our average MPH up to 4.3-5mph this ride too! Getting faster and stronger each ride


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> I am here praying for rain, in KY of all places, where normally it rains constantly!
> 
> No riding today.....my friend is stranded on I 65 with a trailer load of 5 horses, so we are headed out to rescue her.


Oh man your poor friend!! Hope everyone was ok  She's lucky she could call you to come to the rescue!


----------



## egrogan

Hehe, love the "starburst" theme!!

As far as fly bonnets/ear nets-at first I got teased endlessly about it (and my husband was the worst!) but after my barn saw how it changed Izzy's demeanor when riding, they all got them too  I do think it's made a huge difference-I see far less head shaking or tossing, much less annoyed attitude overall.

New Hampshire is infamous for our vicious black fly season, which we are in now, and the bonnet is really good for keeping those swarming things from invading her ears. Not sure it's quite as good for mosquitoes or other, bigger flies later in the summer, but I do think it adds a little extra protection. When bugs are really bad, I actually "spritz" it with little fly spray before putting it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Oh yeah we get terrible black flies here too, I actually had to get off my other horse last summer because we got swarmed by like 3 of them...I wasn't going to be on him when they attacked!! I decided to make a planned dismount rather than unplanned 

I think I have one that may match our blue tack, I had bought some for 4th of July parade last year then saw this CUTE blue and zebra one...I think I have it somewhere. It didn't fit my other horse so I never used it!


----------



## Eole

Black flies will be out soon, so I'm riding while I can. They are unbearable for a few weeks, then the deer flies come out.

No exotic aligator on my ride, but as I rode close to a lake, there was a loud gun-shot sound right beside us. :shock: Beaver!!! We disturbed him and he slapped his tail on the water, very impressive. Then, a bit further, there's that big black thing in the middle of the trail. First thought: bear??? Nope, that was the biggest porcupine I've ever met. I had to wait until he moved off the trail to get going. Fun ride, good thing my mare trusts me. We've come a long way together.  5km in an hour, on rough trail.

Then, I have my new horse, my endurance prospect. Coming 7yo grey arab, well started but never been outside an arena. Very good brains so far. Doing arena, ground work and walks in hand to get a feel of how she reacts. Well, she doesn't!:lol:


----------



## trailhorserider

*We aced the scary, killer balloons today!!!*

Do you guys ever encounter "dead" balloons on your rides? I swear, all balloons come here to die. It's not uncommon at all to find them deflated and tangled in trees. 

So today I was riding my (nearly) 5 yr old with a penchant for spooking and we encountered a whole bundle of dead balloons! I was SO PROUD of him because even though he felt like he could bolt, I told him it was okay, and to go up to them and he did! And once he smelled them and go to know them a little bit, he wasn't scared of them at all. We actually took them home with us! 

So I just had to share. I am so proud of him. I don't think there is anything a whole lot scarier to carry on horseback than a bunch of balloons and he aced it! 

We also flushed a small herd of elk, but he is used to them. Balloons however, are normally very scary!


----------



## egrogan

I love his ears in that first picture ^^ That's the "oh no way mom, no way" look 

Brave boy though, I'm sure that would freak my horse out. And, no, I have never seen anything like that on a ride.


----------



## greentree

We completed the rescue! Luckily, they were close to an exit, and limped to a gas station, so we did not have to unhitch on the interstate. Silly me, I thought we were going to bring 'em home.......instead , we drove them on to the show!! Gosh, what a gorgeous place. They were so nice, they let all the girls do their tests and courses (it was an eventing schooling show), and we had a WONDERFUL time! 

It never did rain.....but I hope everyone who was in the storm yesterday is OK!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Had a long ride on Saturday. I rode with my friends daughter again. We went from our barn to the neighborhood behind the barn, down a busy street, to a trail system called Spring Creek Greenway then from those trails went into Pundt Park. The we stopped in Pundt park at some picnic tables had my husband meet us up there with some lunch and hay and water for the horses had a nice 45 min break, hopped back on the horses and headed back the same way we came. Rode for 32.52 miles. I rode Miss Beebe and she rode Warrior, then before we got back on to the busy street we switched horses.

*237.56 miles total*

Warning pic heavy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J061lXmTmig&feature=youtu.be


























































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tiffrmcoy

More pics...


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, do you still have my mare?

I am so very close to getting approved for the home loan and then can start making plans for a trip to visit you. I will be in Louisville,KY from July 6-13th for the teens Nazarene Youth Congress, but we are taking a tour bus from Atlanta there and back so no way to come visit.

I have convinced my sister who lives in Pine Grove(?) to come visit us while there that week. Been a couple of years since I have seen her and her family.


----------



## greentree

Of course I still have her! Will you be doing any sightseeing while you are in Louisville?


----------



## QOS

dang, I typed out a whole post and the computer refused to post it - said I had timed out or something.

Anywhoo - Dawn - sorry about George being a pill - I know all about pills as I will post here. Your pictures were fabulous!!

Jamesqf - lol I had a laugh about you saying "calmly". The alligators have never caused a problem other than the one time one was growling and my cousin yelled for me to run. We couldn't see it ... just heard it!

Greentree - post that selfie!!

I made reservations and we left Wednesday morning...hubby said I drove to slow but I am a careful chick when hauling my horses. We made a 6 mile ride Wednesday afternoon and it was gorgeous there. Biscuit always acts like a goober when I ride with Barry and Sarge but all the up and downs at a jog/trot soon settled him down.

The next day I rode with the lady that is the caretaker and Barry rode with her hubby and a friend. We both had a great time - they burned the forest while we were there and we could see the helicopters that were dropping the firebombs - plus we could hear the cannons going off at Fort Polk during the day. I rode 7.3 miles and Biscuit was a doll. Barry came back and Sarge seemed fine but later was lame on his back right. He must have stepped wrong somewhere. Slight swelling but he didn't put weight on it. Hydro'd it and soaked it in Absorbine.

The next day I rode with Billie and Barry just relaxed with Sarge. Biscuit refused to go across a little creek (odd as he crossed bunches of other creeks) and I tried to lead him across and ended up with a cut finger from the reins ripping through them. I wrapped it up and kept going! I wasn't letting that get in the way of my ride!

The next day Barry rode a palomino TW that belonged to Lynn. Sarge still was off and we didn't want to chance hurting him as he was still favoring it. I got 3.5 miles out when Billie got a call that a red horse was on the road. Could have been mine, hers or Kelly's (another lady on our ride). We hauled it back and it was Sarge. Thank God he wasn't on the road - he had flattened his pen! Don't know exactly what he did but he didn't seem hurt. The next morning he undid the chain and got out but he didn't knock it down. He did have a big knot then on his sheath - so I don't know if he got that Saturday or Sunday. 

Biscuit was terrific pretty much the whole time. He went up rocky embankments and down stony paths - crossed all but one creek and didn't let 4 wheelers and motorcycles bother him. The dog did dart of a little embankment once and bolted for 4 strides but that was it. So proud of my boy keeping up with TW after not being ridden very much. We made 33.5 miles so I know have a total of 60.8 miles for the year. We are supposed to go to Ebenezer this weekend so hopefully, if Sarge is ok we will get in a few more rides!


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, I'm not sure what amount of free time we will have while there, I doubt we will have transportation other than to and fro the events. That is why I asked my sister to come to us. I will inquire about that and see what I find out. I would love one free day and find somewhere to ride up there. That would be a serious bonus to an already great trip.

How far are you from there? I will get information on where we are staying and where the Congress is being held to share with you.


----------



## Zexious

QOS--Wow, it looks like you had a great time!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise, so glad you got some saddle time and so glad Sarge wasn't seriously hurt! Silly boy didn't want to be left out I guess.

I haven't had any more saddle time as Sultan is resting from the 100 and the other 2 are resting in hopes of going to a CTR this weekend. Right now weather is iffy, but we need rain so badly I can't make myself wish for no rain. But if it does rain, don't know that we would take any horses .. just not worth the risk, esp with Dream. But we will def be going as a certain other forum member will be making the debut with her new horse!!

I did get the dogs out for a walk today. Mia says the hay is about ready to be cut:











And Dream was glad I was using my own legs for a change, not hers!


----------



## Zexious

^Those pictures are too cute <3 Dream looks beautiful--like something right out of a Hallmark card!

The rain may be irritating, but it sure is good for the green <3


----------



## egrogan

How is Dream healing up from her injury?


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> How is Dream healing up from her injury?


She seems totally fine, only a small scar. I am almost afraid to speak of it or think about riding plans.. so paranoid I know, but how I feel all the same!


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, we are about 100 miles from Louisville, but lose an hour in the time zone. 

QOS, I think I rode at that place in LA! We went through Ft. Polk to get there. Glad you had a good ride, and Sarge is OK! 

I rode Spirit about 6 miles today, on the trail and then down the road. I could not ride anyone else, because I was a little irritated with the girls. Instead of calling me to dump the manure spreader, they filled it, then made piles outside the stalls. 
I was going to line dancing, and they knew it....I don 't get home till after dark, and I nearly killed myself in the dark with all the stuff they left out.grrrr. 
They didn't even come over today.....just left it for me, so we are definitely NOT doing the endurance ride this weekend.


----------



## Roman

Glad she's doing better, Phantom! Hopefully you hit the trails soon. 

We went on a nice trail ride today, went down the road and then to the meadow. I was going to go into the woods and do some stuff in the creek...

This doesn't bother him. At all.



We went farther up one street than we've been before, more closer to the subdivision before we turned around. 





Heading to the woods! Whenever I'd drop the reins to take a picture or do something, he'd always want to go off the path and into the hay...





So, why we did go to the creek. We were coming into the meadow and I see this brown thing trotting into the woods by the path into the woods. I wasn't sure what it was...coyote? It was small but brown. I shouldn't have but I went anyways. I saw a turkey moving around and just passed it off as the brown thing was a turkey. 

So we're walking along all fine and BAM. Out of the grass flies a turkey!! Spooks Roman and I totally wasn't expecting it...so off I go. Again. (He spooked at grass and I fell a few weeks ago). Have no clue where the turkey went but I wanted to catch it and take it home for dinner. :lol: I was alright, just scuffed my arm a little bit but it didn't hurt. I was a bit sore and surely shaken up. 

Roman had moved away and immediately started grazing. "Crap, what was that? Oh grass, yumm."

So I wasn't sure if there were anymore turkeys and because I had the wind knocked out of me, I walked him over to the start of the woods. I just got this feeling like I shouldn't go (turkeys aren't brown are they?). I know coyotes are scared of people but I don't want to encounter one, if it was that.

So we turned around and went home. He was in a hurry to leave too.







Did 2.75 miles in 58 min. He was responding better to leg cues too!! 

Later tonight, I hopped on him bareback and rode him to the lot to put him in it for the night, get him off the grass until we find a grazing muzzle that fits.



Rides: 32
Miles: 65.32
Time: 24:53:46 Hours/Minutes/Seconds


----------



## jamesqf

QOS said:


> Jamesqf - lol I had a laugh about you saying "calmly". The alligators have never caused a problem other than the one time one was growling and my cousin yelled for me to run.


Same as with bears hereabouts, I guess


----------



## Drifting

*Go Team Starburst, Go!

*I skipped out of work a few hours early to hit the trail again. It was a beautiful 68 with a little bit of wind, but it had been in the 80's for the past week so I was thrilled with the weather.

This is our 3rd trail ride, for both horses! They were really digging the weather.

Luna self loaded on the trailer, I was impressed. I was not impressed when we got there and all she did was swing left and right while tied. So we really need to work on tying.


Man she just wanted to go! I hopped on and she walked forward, then when I went to stop her she backed up into the man-made mounting hill thing. So we need to work on standing still while being mounted too. 

It was a beautiful day.












We practiced walking behind the other horse. She was not amused.











Back out front. And my heels are up in almost every picture (Sigh). In my defense she was all over the place and wanted to GO.





















We are a colorful bunch












That was a total of about 2 miles, not a lot but more than if we hadn't gone! I need a fanny pack or something, I use that little brown purse for my cell phone so it stays on me. 


I'm super happy with my friend, who was doing a lot of trot work. Originally she wanted to be the slow walking plodder, so now we can do walking and trotting! 

Still things to work on
1) tying
2) Standing still while mounting
3) Not being a fire breathing, ears up head up, dragon


----------



## weeedlady

^Raven was a fire breathing, nervous dragon today also. This time it wasn't the deer, but a blue tractor mowing around the property. I could NOT get her to settle and walk calmly after she saw that. But she didn't really spook and she didn't take off for home (although I could tell she was thinking about it) and we went where I wanted to go with just a bit of hesitation.
She did get in an even bigger hurry heading home and circling and heading the other way was just making her hotter. I gave in ( I know, bad idea) and let her move out a bit faster than I would have liked. To my surprise, she was willing to stay in a nice running walk without much fuss, so I'll accept that.

It was not the quiet, relaxing kind of ride that I enjoy, but all in all, not a bad ride for our second time out by ourselves.

We'll keep working on it.
M


----------



## egrogan

Yesterday was a picture perfect day to ride. Met up with my trail buddy, and we had a wonderful ride. 

Apple tree are blooming, the air everywhere just has that intoxicating smell:


















Sun, blue skies, green everywhere- what more could you ask for?!



























Isabel did much better following today, she did not pull as hard and was able to keep some distance. We led for a bit, and at times she got quick so we just did some circles to close the gap and she was fine with it. There was also plenty of room to ride side-by-side, so that was nice too- much easier to talk that way  All in all, just a really great, relaxing way to end the day. I wish every day was like that!

*Total miles 2015: 16.63*


----------



## Roadyy

Heading out for Jasper,Fl tomorrow after work. There is a farewell ride at McCulley Farms for the ride host who put on all the ACTHA events I judged for and my daughter rode in. Looking forward to sharing pics come Monday.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are a few pics from the first trip there and my first part in helping with an ACTHA event.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got Dream out and went over to meet Gina and Christine for a ride. Dream seemed a bit sluggish to start with, but she perked up when we got with the other horses.. but then she was not quite right going downhill.. but seemed ok when I got off and led her. Got back on for the flats and she was fine.. but then on the way home she was just not moving right downhill again. I wound up getting off.. she wasn't lame, but she wasn't right. 















































*sigh* Have a call into the vet to come pull blood for a Lyme multiplex.. :sad:


2015 mileage
...
5/8 dream 8.00 miles 765 ft climb 4.7 mph 356.25 total miles
5/14 dream 11.00 miles 1379 ft climb 4.1 mph* 367.25 total miles*


----------



## Drifting

^ I want to like your post but I don't want to like that Dream is still off  your trails are so pretty


----------



## evilamc

Aww Sorry PH  Have you tried the 30 day IV Tet yet? I know thats Cornells like go to now, its EXPENSIVE though. I never did it with Dexter because since he was chronic, I couldn't afford it and then it end up just coming back in a year or so  But maybe you'd have good luck with it? At least she doesn't seem completely off! I've been so paranoid about Jax getting lyme  Especially months before we move to Ohio to an area where it isn't anywhere near as common.

So everyone elses horses being dressed up gave me some ideas...

pppppooooooooorrrr Jax.









Looks a little happier about it here at least









I think its cute, BO said her horse will be embarrassed to ride with Jax in it though 









I've gotten in two short rides this week, leaving Saturday right after work for WV/Ohio to visit in-laws and close on our house FINALLY. So no weekend riding for me boo. Jax is becoming a little speed monster! I've been pushing him each ride, last 2 rides I didnt even have to try, I actually had trouble slowing him back down to a walk BO horse could keep up with!! Whoops? Its fun for me, and I don't feel like hes running away or jigging, he just is movinggggg out now, guess thats what I get for getting him in shape!

Loooooookk at those cute ears in motion!
https://youtu.be/A8VincDHj_o

3.26 and 1.58 miles, my 1.58 mile ride our average speed (at a walk) was 5mph hahaha! That gets us to 132.69 for the year.


----------



## Roman

Love the zebra ears!! And the expressions. :lol:


----------



## QOS

I spoke a little too soon. Sarge's sheath was a little swollen and lumpy but not bad until yesterday. OMG I got to the barn and it was the size of a softball with a cut/draining area up near his belly. I think it was a opening from infection not an actual cut. I called the vet, texted pictures. He said to come get shots for him - a steriod and a 4 day round of 25cc's of an antibiotic.

I left the vet $136 poorer and cleaned his wound. It is a drainage spot I would say. I went out this morning and he didn't come in - I walked out to him in the pasture and cleaned it and looked at it. I walked back to my car and he and Biscuit took off for their shelter - he was cantering so I guess it wasn't hurting. His foot is fine.

I went back this evening to give his shot and I can see that it was not as swollen. We are going camping tomorrow and hauling both of the horses. Sarge will stay at the camp under Barry's supervision! I will ride with my cousin Kellie and my riding buddy, Cherie from Livingston, Texas. 

Hoping for god weather!!


----------



## egrogan

Jax looks suuupppperrr cute. Anyone embarrassed to ride with him can just stay home


----------



## Drifting

evilamc said:


> pppppooooooooorrrr Jax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little happier about it here at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its cute, BO said her horse will be embarrassed to ride with Jax in it though
> 
> 
> .


The BO's horse is only jealous he doesn't look so good! I love that blue color. It's what I'm going to dress Stryder up in when he's ready for his own set.


----------



## egrogan

Drifting, I love that color too. You should look at Two Horse Tack, both evilamc and I bought that same bridle from them and they can make a lot of stuff in that color.


----------



## Drifting

Nice, I'll check them out! I got my set from Trail Blazers tack on facebook. It was a great price, $165 for breastcollar, halter, snap on headstall, chin strap and reins. My mom keeps berating me "When I was younger we had black or brown and only one set!" Good thing I'm an adult and can buy what I want, teehee.


----------



## Eole

QOS ouch! That finger must hurt!
Evilamc: love the blue kit! Tiny feet?
Drifting: if I were your mare, I'd want to GO like her, nice trail!
Egrogan: gorgeous trees!

I rode yesterday. My new mare in the morning, first ride outside property, and alone, around the lake on the road and back through the woods. She has a lot of GO!  She was nervous, but doesn't act out. We met DH cantering towards home as I was going AWAY from home. That was a challenge that we both managed well (mare got upset and I got insecure) we kept going and she was fine. She's got good brains. It's cool to get to know a new horse.

Then I rode my good old mare late afternoon, one hour, 6km. When we turned towards home, she wanted to canter. It's a steep hill, so I figured she'd loose gas pretty fast. Nope. I think I never went this fast on a horse in my life and she wasn't slowing down! :shock: I was solid in the saddle, but struggled to slow her down. (in a side-pull) She NEVER does such a thing, she's very easy to rate. Then she was limping... her hoof boot was hanging around the pastern.:-o THAT'S what got her so primed. I put it back and she was back to her cool demeanor.

I think I'll use a bit when on the road from now on, even on a horse that never acts up, you never know.
I live on the far end of that lake.


----------



## Celeste

I got out right before dark and rode a total of 1/2 mile. My horse was good. I thought about going a bit further, but a neighbor starting target shooting and the way that I would have turned would have been too close for comfort. My girl actually didn't go insane about the gunshot. It was just a .22.

Total 39.2


----------



## egrogan

Wasn't necessarily planning on riding today, as I taught lessons all morning (9-noon). But, I got done with lessons, and really wanted to ride. 

Isabel was feeling good. We only went about 1.75 miles since I wasn't really dressed to ride and was wearing clunky rubber boots that were rather uncomfortable. But was still a nice ride.

Everything is so green!


















The hayfields are really taking off, but rode through this pretty patch of dandelions, all the colors are so vibrant right now.









*Total 2015 miles: 18.36*


----------



## Woodhaven

I went out for a nice ride today, through several farms and into different woods. The flies haven't started yet (HURRAY) so it was still pleasant in the woods, about 2 1/2 to 3 miles total. The woods were a little muddy in places but not too bad.
Planning on going out again tomorrow, maybe my sister will be able to come with me.


----------



## Celeste

I did another short ride this evening. I wanted to go farther, but we were besieged by swarms of deerflies. I thought that I did a good job with the fly spray, but it just wasn't enough. They were after her ears and after me. It seemed like a good idea to cut it short. I guess going in the woods may not be the greatest idea in the evening.

.77 today

Total 39.97


----------



## Woodhaven

My sister and I went out for a ride today, back to a spot where we went last April where we got to a spot that was water covered, we thought the water wouldn't be too deep so decided to continue. My sis and her horse went into a hole and her poor horse was foundering around, trying to get his footing and my sister fearing he might go down with her under him and under the water, dived off. Both were soaked but ok, except they had a cold ride home.
Well, when we got to that spot today, we found a detour around it, but with a lot of the water gone, it didn't look as bad as it did in April. 
We call that spot "the swimming hole" now.


----------



## Roadyy

Cancelled the trip as we got about 2 towns up the highway. I kept hearing a humming noise from the engine bay so checked it out when we stopped for supper. Found the fan clutch freezing up so we turned for home.

Saw pics and stories from others that made is and very sickened by missing out on a great weekend, but had I continued on I would likely have been stranded with an overheated truck and 3 hot horses on the side of the road. Not worth it.


----------



## egrogan

We went on our longest ride of the year yesterday: ~3 miles. I know that's just a warmup for most of you, but still felt satisfying for us. Even got in some trot/canter work, which was fun. Since my mare had some lameness issues a month or so ago, I'm still a bit nervous about letting her do more than walk, but there are a few flat, straight areas where the footing is generally predictable. She seemed happy to do a little more and cooled out fine.

Her ears look GIGANTIC here- luckily another HF member has made her a custom fly bonnet that will fit her dainty little ears- can't wait to get it later this week 


















*Total 2015 miles: 21.29*


----------



## Drifting

My trail riding plans are on hold for the moment. Luna's off at the trot, short striding on her front left. It's not terribly noticeable unless you're really watching. That's the leg with all the scars from numerous who knows what (I got her when she already had them) So I'm thinking it could very well be arthritic. Added some MSM to her diet and will have the vet do a lameness exam and probably an x-ray just to confirm. I knew she was bound to come down with problems just by the look of her leg (Huge scabs on her knee/fetlock joint) but I was hoping I'd have a year or two before I had to worry about it. 

Boo.


----------



## egrogan

Drifting said:


> My trail riding plans are on hold for the moment. Luna's off at the trot, short striding on her front left. It's not terribly noticeable unless you're really watching. That's the leg with all the scars from numerous who knows what (I got her when she already had them) So I'm thinking it could very well be arthritic. Added some MSM to her diet and will have the vet do a lameness exam and probably an x-ray just to confirm. I knew she was bound to come down with problems just by the look of her leg (Huge scabs on her knee/fetlock joint) but I was hoping I'd have a year or two before I had to worry about it.
> 
> Boo.


Sorry to hear this Drifting, sounds a lot like what I've been going through with Isabel. When she had her spring check-up, she was obviously short on her right hind. Given that she's 21 this year, vet thought was probably some early arthritis pain and that we could give her a try on Cosequin before going farther with diagnostics. That's sort of where we are now. She's been on the Cosequin about a month now and I do see her moving a lot more comfortably, both at liberty and under saddle.


----------



## Celeste

I went for a 1.5 mile solo ride today. I went on the dirt road rather than through the woods trail and the flies were WAY less of a problem. My girl was very good. She has never ridden solo for any distance to amount to and I was very proud of her. It started thundering before we turned around, but it was a long ways away. 

Only those who have followed my threads realize that this is a big deal; an old fat half crippled woman and a Psycho Princess going on a peaceful, quiet, solo ride!

Since all my riding partners have become scarce, it is ride solo or not ride. I hope to gradually go farther and farther each time.

41.52 miles total


----------



## Roman

egrogan said:


>


He looks so adorable with those big ears!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went to the 26th Annual Glass Ride CTR. This ride is located in central PA on the property of the hosts. The entire extended family - 3 generations - takes part in the activity. Its like going to spend the weekend with family you don't get to see often but wish you did! DH was taking George and I was to ride a horse for a couple friends.

Got there nice and early Friday and set up camp. Went for a quick pre-ride to get to know the horse, Sarge, and to make sure stirrups were adjusted, etc (I was riding in Sarge's saddle versus one of my own). Sarge is an amazing horse: he's Rich's Decade Team partner and he likely has more distance miles than I do! At 18 he is still going strong. Here I am with Patti (Rich's wife) riding Wynne (who Rich actually would ride the following day):











Saturday started with an hour-long rain shower, luckily before it was time to tack up. That wasn't too bad in terms of the ground - settled the dust nicely - but it made the humidity insane. The weather is still abnormally warm, so the humidity was not welcome. It was already in the 70s when we started on trail at 9am. 

I went out with Rich (Sarge's dad) on Wynne, my DH on George and another friend Sallie on her lovely gelding Ivan. Sallie is freshly back in the saddle after a battle with cancer last year, so it was _fantastic_ to share trail with her again. The trails at this ride are tough but fun, but the heat added to the challenge. There is over 4200 feet of climb in the 25 miles!






































The temperature was 88 and the humidity was brutal by the time we got to the midpoint hold. Competitors were dropping like flies as horse's couldn't make pulse in time or riders decided their fun meters had run out and they didn't want to go back out again. Sarge was super fit and not phased at all by the heat, easily making pulse and passing the vetting. Soon enough we were back out on the second loop.







































Sarge finished the ride with flying colors. We rode in the pass/fail division, meaning no placings.. but the manager told me Sarge would have won it all had we been in the scored division. But we were there as a training ride so we accomplished our goals.







Found out this will be the last year for the ride, so very glad not to have missed it!


2015 mileage
...
5/15 sarge 1.56 miles 122 ft climb 5.1 mph 368.81 total miles
5/16 sarge 25.99 miles 4226 ft climb 5.5 mph* 394.80 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Wow, PhantomHorse, I want to be you when I grow up!  That ride just looks amazing.

I have a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind me being nosy:
1. About how much time do you spend riding every week to be in shape for these rides?
2. Do you work in the equine world, or do you "have to" do all this riding on top of your job?
3. You know those "couch to 5K" programs, for out-of-shape weekend warriors like me who want to be able to accomplish a fitness goal...if you had to outline what it would take for someone to go from riding 6-10 (slow) miles a week to being ready to go on a ride like you do, what would you tell them to do?
4. Do you ever come up to VT/NH for rides? If so, I would love to come and be part of your cheerleading section! (if that doesn't sound too creepy, of course...I am just amazed at what you do!)

I don't have the right horse or the right equipment to be able to seriously pursue this kind of riding right now. But in the future...it's what I'd love to do!


----------



## egrogan

Roman said:


> He looks so adorable with those big ears!!


Ha! They look ridiculous to me, but I appreciate the compliment. I am so excited to get the new fly bonnet in the mail and try it out later this weekend. It is electric orange so everyone will see us coming from miles away!


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> I have a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind me being nosy:
> 1. About how much time do you spend riding every week to be in shape for these rides?
> 2. Do you work in the equine world, or do you "have to" do all this riding on top of your job?
> 3. You know those "couch to 5K" programs, for out-of-shape weekend warriors like me who want to be able to accomplish a fitness goal...if you had to outline what it would take for someone to go from riding 6-10 (slow) miles a week to being ready to go on a ride like you do, what would you tell them to do?
> 4. Do you ever come up to VT/NH for rides? If so, I would love to come and be part of your cheerleading section! (if that doesn't sound too creepy, of course...I am just amazed at what you do!)
> 
> I don't have the right horse or the right equipment to be able to seriously pursue this kind of riding right now. But in the future...it's what I'd love to do!


1. How much riding I do really varies from week to week, but not nearly as much as you think (or fear :wink. When I am getting horses fit for the season, I try to have them out once to twice weekly, but as they get into the competition season, they don't need conditioning rides much, so sometimes I don't ride much at all between!

2. I work part-time as a vet tech in a small animal practice, so nothing to do with horses. The job keeps me on my feet (and potentially wrestling with things) a lot, so does contribute to my fitness. All the riding I do is purely in a non-professional capacity!

3. If you are riding a slow 6-10 miles a week now, all you need to do is start upping the ante a bit with each ride. Go a bit faster. In a place you would normally trot for 2 minutes, trot for 3, then for 4, etc. If you are able, get off and walk along with your horse in places you have to walk. I try to be on my own feet for 1-2 miles of each training ride. I start off walking the downhills, then parts of the uphills, then more of the uphills. Then I start finding some places I can jog (note I don't say 'run' as what I am doing is most def a jog!) downhill. Eventually I will jog some on the flat, then some (easy) uphills. I also try to get the dogs out for walks/jogs a few times a week. I am a lazy person at heart, so going to a gym is never going to happen. But if you do, working cardio is a great thing. Squats and lunges are amazing for your legs (but start out easy or you won't be able to walk right for days - ask me how I know).

4. There are several rides that take place in the GMHA area in Vermont, but they are not on the calendar for us this year. We will be in Rhode Island at the end of this month, then hopefully Maine twice later in the season. Not sure how far you want to travel, but would love to meet you! If the GMHA-area rides are more reasonable, I can get you the details and you can either volunteer or crew for someone if you are interested. 


As for having the right horse or the right equipment.. you just start out using the horse and the equipment you have, assuming the horse is sound and the equipment you have fits you and your horse. The joys of distance riding is its all about what works for you, not what is popular. Other than a helmet and basic vet stuff (coggins, etc), nothing is required at most rides. Many established rides are offering Intro distances (generally 10-15 miles) as well as the traditional LD (25-35) and endurance (50+) distances now. I suspect you and your horse could be ready for an Intro ride in no time!!


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> If you are able, get off and walk along with your horse in places you have to walk. I try to be on my own feet for 1-2 miles of each training ride. I start off walking the downhills, then parts of the uphills, then more of the uphills. Then I start finding some places I can jog (note I don't say 'run' as what I am doing is most def a jog!) downhill. Eventually I will jog some on the flat, then some (easy) uphills. I also try to get the dogs out for walks/jogs a few times a week. I am a lazy person at heart, so going to a gym is never going to happen. But if you do, working cardio is a great thing. Squats and lunges are amazing for your legs (but start out easy or you won't be able to walk right for days - ask me how I know).


This is brilliant! I never thought of walking/jogging along with her. There is one trail I've been avoiding because it has a sort of steep entry/exit, and I haven't wanted to overtax her. But, if I walked up/down with her, we could ride somewhere we haven't been at all this year (which has a gorgeous field with a slight incline perfect for a long canter). I don't _love _mounting her from the ground as I try to be gentle on her back, but I bet I could find a tree stump in the woods, and she stands well...



phantomhorse13 said:


> 4. There are several rides that take place in the GMHA area in Vermont, but they are not on the calendar for us this year. We will be in Rhode Island at the end of this month, then hopefully Maine twice later in the season. Not sure how far you want to travel, but would love to meet you! If the GMHA-area rides are more reasonable, I can get you the details and you can either volunteer or crew for someone if you are interested.


The past couple of years I've been interested in volunteering for the VT100, and have signed up following their instructions, but they never followed up or assigned me any role. So that was kind of a turn-off. But, it is fairly close to me and seems like a pretty impressive event that I'd like to make it to one of these years.



phantomhorse13 said:


> As for having the right horse or the right equipment.. you just start out using the horse and the equipment you have, assuming the horse is sound and the equipment you have fits you and your horse. The joys of distance riding is its all about what works for you, not what is popular. Other than a helmet and basic vet stuff (coggins, etc), nothing is required at most rides. Many established rides are offering Intro distances (generally 10-15 miles) as well as the traditional LD (25-35) and endurance (50+) distances now. I suspect you and your horse could be ready for an Intro ride in no time!!


By equipment, I was mostly thinking trailer- which I don't have- and my husband's current truck probably isn't adequate for towing a trailer. Without a trailer (or friends with trailers), I'm sort of stuck with riding wherever we can get on our own 4 legs. It's sort of a shame, because there are some really gorgeous state parks around us where people love to ride (Pisgah Park, which is just down the road from me, seems to be the most popular one). 

Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## EightCloudyCupcakes

Love reading and looking at your guys rides! Keep it up!


----------



## jamesqf

egrogan said:


> There is one trail I've been avoiding because it has a sort of steep entry/exit, and I haven't wanted to overtax her. But, if I walked up/down with her...


Maybe not the best idea on the uphill, unless she's trained well enough that she'll walk at your speed, and stop when you want to rest. 'Cause horses seem to like to trot or canter up those steep hills...


----------



## egrogan

jamesqf said:


> Maybe not the best idea on the uphill, unless she's trained well enough that she'll walk at your speed, and stop when you want to rest. 'Cause horses seem to like to trot or canter up those steep hills...


Good point! Honestly not sure what she'd do, we've never tried anything like that. She will walk on a shorter hill from pasture back to barn (of approximately the same steepness) but it's a much shorter distance. I'll have to give it a try and see how it goes.


----------



## QOS

We hauled up to Ebenezer last Friday and camped through Sunday morning. It rained Friday, some on Saturday. Hauling home I came through a white knuckle white out of rain in the little town of Buna, Texas. 

We only rode Saturday - Barry rode Sarge - and we stayed on basically flat trails. Sarge is doing just fine - the swelling is all down now from where he whacked himself the previous weekend! We rode 8.5 miles to the little waterfall. OMG Lake Sam Rayburn is HIGH. At the end of the trail where we turn left to go to the waterfall we found water right to the edge of the trail. :shock: It is normally probably a good 20' down in that area. It is hard to even see the water generally. On the way back Biscuit was last and he stopped to drink and got a little behind. We went through a really muddy place and he hit a canter to go through and I ended up with mud on my back :lol:

It was just my cousin and her hubby on this trip...but some other people were there and asked to join in our ride. Turns out, he grew up with my best friend in the little town of Kountze, Texas. He and his granddaughter rode with us.

The gnats were horrible just like last week in Louisiana. Hope no one else is fighting those wretched little creatures. I did take some pictures but haven't downloaded them yet. Hopefully I will next week.


----------



## Roadyy

We are going to be moving next month and will have the horses on property with us. The community where we are moving is mostly back roads so I should be able to get in rides almost every evening. I am so looking forward to this and the fact that I cut my driving time to the main trails I have been riding in half. What was taking me 45 minutes to get to are only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Roadyy

Here are some pics of me working with Reba last evening. I can't wait to enjoy a trail with her, but have a lot of work to do to get her ready for that even though she is a very smart horse. Just a lot of catching up to do with being a broodmare and pasture puff til now.


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, those markings :O What a looker!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went for a short ride today. He decided to try our old appaloosa instead of riding Abby like he usually does. The appaloosa did great for him and I think he really liked riding her. The flies were bad even though we put spray on them.

Today 1.7 miles

Total 43.22


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Roadyy said:


> We are going to be moving next month and will have the horses on property with us. The community where we are moving is mostly back roads so I should be able to get in rides almost every evening. I am so looking forward to this and the fact that I cut my driving time to the main trails I have been riding in half. What was taking me 45 minutes to get to are only 20 minutes away.


this is awesome news Roadyy!!!!!!!!

You are finally in the right place for your family. How cool!


----------



## QOS

Roadyy she is gorgeous!!!

Not going to get to ride I don't thing this weekend. My last uncle passed away Thursday and will be buried tomorrow. He was my grandmother's last living child. So, I will be with family tomorrow and there is no one to ride with Monday!

Here is a picture of Sister - she is growing like a weed. Took her out to see the horses under hubby's strict supervision. She was very curious about them as she was before but they tolerated her with no problems. I don't worry about Sarge! It is Biscuit that I keep an eye on!

So sorry the pics are coming in sideways!











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Celeste

DH rode with me again today. I think that he really likes riding Shadow, the appaloosa. She is a very quiet, good girl. We went down the dirt road rather than through the deep woods because there are less insects. We still had a few encounters with horseflies, but it was still a nice ride.

We rode on a short area of pavement to get to the dirt. I love the sound of their shoes on the road.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=9nwlzUElKwE


The ride today was 3.4 miles.

*Total 46.6*


----------



## evilamc

GRATS ROADYY! You totally deserve your own place with the horses at home with you 

QOS your pup is getting so big so fast and shes soooooo cute!!

Celeste, I'm just like you, I love hearing the sound of their footfalls! Jax doesn't have shoes though so its not as fun to listen to.

I haven't been getting as much riding in as I'd like  So busy, and I hate riding around the house now because of the new tenants/overgrown tick infested trails  Part of me wants to move barns but the other part says theirs no point because we'll be moving to Ohio soon enough...I finally told the girl that lives with BO and helps with horses she can't ride Jax anymore though today  Goofy things have been going on and I don't know if its the kids riding him behind my back or her...so I said no one can ride him but me and I'm going to start locking my trailer 

I got in a ride earlier in the week with BO though, I took her to the battlefield for the first time. Shes moving to FL so this was going to be our last big ride together so I tried to take her somewhere fun. We had a great time, I've never cantered so much before omg, but Jax is awesome. He tries so hard and never actually goes out of line with me, its amazing having such a great minded 5 year old.

https://youtu.be/itXS-VcePU0

Yesterday I got off work a whole hourish early...so went over to the barn and did this....









once rinsed out it was blue and red for memorial day 




































So took him over to meadowood today and we enjoyed eachothers company in the lovely weather....flies were miserable though!!



























9.38 miles at the battlefield and 5.63 today, 147.7 for the year.


----------



## Eole

Evilmc, I envy your trail, looks nice!
QOS, your puppy is adorable!
Roadyy, that mare really is special.

The black flies are out and it's awful. It lasts a couple weeks. Can only ride early morning when still cold outside. Does anyone ride with a flymask? I just bought a cashel quiet-ride mask, but wondering if it impairs their sight in the forest.

Back in the saddle this morning, exploring trails. Footing is finally hard enough in the woods. Alizé was a star as always. She's so slow walking, but steady she goes... (when not spooking at rocks)
I'll have to add up my 2015 miles, I write every ride down.


----------



## egrogan

I was sick all last week, so Izzy sat for about 6 days with no riding. Finally felt better yesterday, which was a picture perfect day to be out. It was 75*F, almost no humidity, beautiful blue skies, and hardly any bugs.

Our new fly bonnet came, no more mule ears 


















We did a mostly-walking ride since she's been off for a week. She felt a little stiff to start, which was understandable. It always makes me laugh that if a week passes of not riding on our regular route, she has to gawk at everything she's seen a hundred times just to make sure it's where it should be. I'm lucky that's she's not a big spooker, but she is definitely a wide-eyed looker if something new has appeared. 

She was being a bit jiggy as we turned towards home, so we just turned around and rode away from home a couple of times until she settled back down, and she did settle fine.

Best part of the ride though, which only other horsey people will understand, was this awesome moment on our way home. There's a small wooded trail that connects the barn to the big corn fields, and it's a pretty spot to ride through.









Walking home on the woods trail, Isabel suddenly gave me this really nice, engaged walk. I could tell she was feeling good, so I gave her her head, urged her on, and she stepped right into a beautiful canter. It sounds really cheesy, but cantering up that trail, with her feeling good and really wanting to go for it, just felt like my own version of thundering down the stretch at the Kentucky Derby. Nothing like smelling the woods, a breeze in your face, and a happy horse moving out.

Even after that excitement, she walked home on the buckle:









*Total 2015 miles: 23.39*


----------



## jamesqf

No riding this weekend, alas. Riding buddy had to go off to a wedding, so I was critter-sitting all weekend. Plus we finally got a few days of decent rain. So at least I got out for some good hikes, and got pictures like this:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Does anyone ride with a flymask? I just bought a cashel quiet-ride mask, but wondering if it impairs their sight in the forest.


I use that exact mask a lot of times during summer training rides. It doesn't seem to make any difference in terms of their sight, but I do make sure not to blast transitions from full sun into woods where the footing might be questionable too fast (figure better safe than sorry, right?).

The only time I have had issue with it was once riding after a downpour, as once it got wet it seemed to have stuff stuck to it and was collapsing down onto Dream's face.

I wish they made a human version for over helmets and down over faces!!


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> I wish they made a human version for over helmets and down over faces!!


How about this one?

Human bug mask


----------



## Celeste

I ride most of my horses with fly masks. The "Princess" often acts weird about it being on her head. The rest of them appreciate it. The only vision issues that I have had is right at dark. The horses seem a little apprehensive of the trail if I accidentally stay out past dark. I assume that is because they can't see. If you take it off, they are ok.


----------



## QOS

Thanks for the sweet words about Sister - she just makes me smile!!!

My uncle was buried yesterday - God rest his soul. It was good to see all of my cousins - but it seems the older we get the more we see each other at funerals. :-(

I did get to ride today! I got out to the barn and Biscuit can tell time - and to him it was too early for me to be out there for just no reason other than a ride. He refused to come in to me. I took Sarge up to the front hoping Biscuit would step into the little corral but he stayed across the pasture. While I was there I thought I would pull my mats in and there was a white thing right in front that looked like spray foam. OMG it was a mushroom growing around one of the bolt thingies on the floor of my dang Brenderup. The front left corner of my trailer is rotten. It isn't a huge space but I am NOT a happy camper. 











Biscuit came in and I went to close the gate and out he went. Ugh. I called my cousin to tell her I was having issues and we yakked as Biscuit would inch closer. Later he came into the enclosure and I went around the front and down the side to close the gate and Voila! I caught a Biscuit. Once you do that he is just fine. 

So off we rode with my cousin. Lots of water in the back - we came around a corner to a bunch of vultures probably about 20 or so. They flew off and we found 2 luncheon plate sized turtles upside down and dead. We kept going and rounded a corner to this...









There were a bunch of pigs - little bitty piglets and a good sized cream one that I don't think I got in the pictures.

We had a great ride - 7.7 miles. I shared my sandwich with her horse Elan  Biscuit and Elan are a little spoiled :lol:

I came home to my son and daughter in law making shish kabobs and all kinds of fabulous food so it was a great day. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## evilamc

Ive thought about trying a fly mask but can't get over how they look lol...

Yay for catching Biscuit but that really sucks about your trailer floor  Is that something your hubby will be able to fix for you?

I made the horrible decision to try riding somewhere new today...I scoped out the parking on my way back from grooming someones dog at their house...and it was pretty empty even though its Memorial Day so I figured I'd give it a try...Nope, never again. Where I parked, was a Marina technically, and its part of a 18 mile trail that goes from one park all the way to another park, and there theres little mini parks inbetween. So I THOUGHT this would be a cool ride, and eventually I can try and do the whole thing! NOPE. It was roots galore, giant rocks everywhere, no horse safe bridges so I had to ride through brush to get across water crossings...OH and there was super steep hills you had to go up and down...I was not a happy camper. Have I mentioned lately how much I love Jax though? He was an absolute trooper, he kept going as long as I asked him to even though the footing was tough. I brought a sandwich for myself and some carrots/apple slices for him, so we snacked along the way to try and make it a better time...Needless to say, I didn't do the 18 miles...I made it about 1.5 miles out and gave up.














































Maybe I've just been too spoiled by the well manicured trails I usually ride on...this was just terrible though, I can't even count how many brushes my face went though.

3.2 miles, 150.9 for the year.

On a side note, I found something great for the flies!!









Put the coconut oil in a spray bottle, with just a little of the essential oil, spray on horse. I don't know if today was a fluke or if it really just worked that well...but we werent bothered by a single fly today, and he was swishing away before I sprayed him...once sprayed he seemed like a happy camper. Its supposed to help repel ticks too.


----------



## greentree

Evil, where did you get the fractionated coconut oil? I have never seen that before....I have a 5 gallon bucket of regular coconut oil, though.

QOS, that is terrible about your Brenderup! My slide in camper has the same problem. It is a lot of money to just rot away!


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> Evil, where did you get the fractionated coconut oil? I have never seen that before....I have a 5 gallon bucket of regular coconut oil, though.



Amazon.com


----------



## QOS

Hubby said he doesn't want to fool with it. :-( I am going to haul it to the place that replaced my ramp. I don't think the entire floor needs to be replaced. It is not where the horses are standing but I also don't want to miss something and end up with a tragedy. Ugh. I can't win for losing!


----------



## greentree

evilamc said:


> Amazon.com


Thanks!

QOS, I know!! If it's not one thing, it's ten others!! 

The nice lady who picks up dead horses in Texas was apologizing to me about it taking so long to get out.....she said her sister had come to help when something was broken, and told her she should call her place "the Hoopty Ranch" , if it ain't broke, it ain't ours! So, we call our place "The Hoopty Ranch!"


----------



## egrogan

Well. We had a bit of an adventure yesterday. The neighbors behind the barn have a bunch of sugaring trails in the woods behind us, and have given us permission to ride back there. Even though I knew it wasn't a super-long loop, I decided to head out through the woods for a change of scenery.

Isabel was pretty hyped up before we headed on this new route, but head up on high alert was how she looked the whole ride:








Didn't help that we had to ride around the field where all her buddies were turned out, and then keep going away from them.

We followed the path for a short bit, and then I saw that a large portion of the forest had been cleared out, and there was a logging path we could ride. It was rough going, with stumps and roots around, but we took it. Not too long after, we came to a "stream," which I will put in quotes because it was barely a trickle of water running between the banks. Isabel just about lost her mind at being asked to go across it. She was racing backwards, then planting her feet and refusing to go forward. Then, she tried her patented evasion move, which is looking back over her right shoulder and then try to spin with all her strength in that direction. We must have tried 10 or 15 times to get across that little creek before she finally did it- resentfully. We rode a couple of minutes beyond the stream, then sort of ran out of cleared space to ride through, so I had no choice but to turn back towards home. She was dancing on her toes at this point, and jumped the stream rather than cross, which I was not thrilled about. She continued jigging the whole way back, so I didn't really know what else to do except keep turning her back away from home until she was walking calmly, and allow her to turn and walk towards home as long as she remained at a calm walk. I'm honestly not sure how many times we walked towards home and turned back away because she was prancing, but it was a lot. Kind of a sucky ride all around, but those kinds of rides are oddly confidence builders for me. A meaner horse probably would have just dumped me in the woods and sprinted home, but we had our little argument and lived to ride again. No pictures of all of this, as it was a "both hands on the wheel" kind of ride.

When we finally did cross out of the woods and back to the pasture, we gave the herd quite a spook. All the horses took off sprinting away from the woods to the gate, and then had this "aha" moment that the loud orange-eared monster coming from the woods was actually a friend, so they all came running back to check us out:





*Total 2015 miles: 24.93*


----------



## gunslinger

Well....finally got a road trip in....DW, GF and I got a cabin at Big South Fork over the Memorial day weekend.....

Bears in Big South Fork......who would ah thought? Saw a sow and two cubs on Saturday and a lone bear on Monday.....I kind of figure the Sow was a Smokey Mountain transplant.....as she didn't show any fear at all and stood her ground.....(what a time to leave the .44 at home).....Lone bear ran off as soon as he saw us......(smart bear)....

Anyway.....142 miles and change....


----------



## Adelaide08

Haven't been doing as many trails as I would like, but finally got over 100 miles for the year so far, hope I'll be able to start going on more trails and racking up some mileage but for now we're at 109 miles. 

Need to take some more pictures while on the trail but do have some pictures from the other day that I thought turned out nice.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I actually got some saddle time! Despite the fact that the weather has turned back to summer (89F today with 78% humidity, ugh), went out for a ride with Gina and Christine. I rode Jemma. We did a lot of leading in case there was another turkey attack (last ride both Gina and Christine came off, so weren't looking to repeat that fun).




















Seeing as it was so hot, we made a stop in the creek. I had no idea Jemma had never been in water before! It didn't take me even 3 minutes to get her into the creek, going first! Was very proud of how she handled herself. We stood in the creek until she calmed and even got brave enough to drink!




















2015 mileage
...
5/16 sarge 25.99 miles 4226 ft climb 5.5 mph 394.80 total miles
5/26 jemma 8.59 miles 991 ft climb 3.3 mph* 403.39 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> I had no idea Jemma had never been in water before! It didn't take me even 3 minutes to get her into the creek, going first! Was very proud of how she handled herself. We stood in the creek until she calmed and even got brave enough to drink!


Can Jemma give Isabel a quick call to discuss? :wink:


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> Can Jemma give Isabel a quick call to discuss? :wink:


Haha, Isabel must be like my friends horse, he was terrified of water, couldn't get his feetsies wet! We finally got him in when we went somewhere that was too big to jump...but he had to have his head on Jax butt to walk into the water...Once he was in he realized it was quite nice though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> Can Jemma give Isabel a quick call to discuss? :wink:


Jemma spent the last 14 years as an Amish buggy horse.. so in the grand scheme of life, water likely wasn't that big a deal! :lol:


----------



## weeedlady

Celeste said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Human bug mask


I have this bug net. I use it for hiking when I'm up north (lots of bugs in the U.P.). Although it's not exactly fashionable, it does work.
M


----------



## Roman

Today was Roman's birthday! 

We went on a trail ride since we've been staying in the arena or not riding at all for the past two weeks. Ugh, this rain! His present to me was losing his grazing muzzle. -.- We found it though.



We did 2.51 miles in about 50m. Went a little farther down one road and did cross and went along the other side. We found this mowed path right there near the road which was great! A little wet and muddy and in some parts there'd be a puddle of water.





It was a great ride overall! 



Rides: 34
Miles: 68.49
Time: 26:05:50 hours


----------



## egrogan

Happy birthday Roman! How old is he?


----------



## Roman

Nineteen.


----------



## Zexious

Happy belated birthday, Roman <3!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Gunslinger, glad you got some miles in. How is your wife doing?

I am meeting a new rider tomorrow. She can't decide which horse to bring but I am taking Fiddler. Going back to 1099.


----------



## egrogan

Hot and sticky today, but got in a ride before the thunderstorms came through. Was able to go out with my trail buddy. 

I think I've mentioned before that we have to skirt around a small manufacturing facility to get between our barn and the big corn fields we ride regularly- today the horses encountered an interesting challenge- a big 18-wheeler backing in and unloading at the loading docks. We usually ride late in the afternoon or on the weekends, but since I was off today, we rode through there around lunch time, and there was a ton of activity. Lots of trucks in the parking lot, people walking around, and then this loading dock. The truck driver was super nice though, he saw us coming through and let out his brakes really slowly so they didn't make much noise. Both mares were interested in what was going on but were totally fine with it.

Here we were out in the fields, that's Izzy and I in the lead:








We did some leading and some following today, and she was good in both positions, though at times would get a little far ahead, as you can see here!

*Total 2015 miles: 26.61*


----------



## evilamc

Awww Happy Birthday Roman!

I did something today that I'm very proud of. Rode Jax BAREBACK on a little loop around the neighborhood  Our first real bareback ride! I even survived a little spook from those dirty neighborhood deer lol! He was such a trooper, stayed slow and calm for me but we did gait a little. Its so cool feeling him lift his back under me to gait.



















Such a sweet face <3<3<3









For being such an awesome amazing bestest pony ever for me I hung two jolly balls out side their stalls 










1.53 miles 152.43 for the year.

Bareback was fun, I can see myself doing it more, especially when its so hot out!!!


----------



## EightCloudyCupcakes

evilamc said:


> Awww Happy Birthday Roman!
> 
> I did something today that I'm very proud of. Rode Jax BAREBACK on a little loop around the neighborhood  Our first real bareback ride! I even survived a little spook from those dirty neighborhood deer lol! He was such a trooper, stayed slow and calm for me but we did gait a little. Its so cool feeling him lift his back under me to gait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet face <3<3<3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For being such an awesome amazing bestest pony ever for me I hung two jolly balls out side their stalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.53 miles 152.43 for the year.
> 
> Bareback was fun, I can see myself doing it more, especially when its so hot out!!!



Ooh, bareback seems fun! Deer are a nuisance here too, they are always scaring the heck out of my cats lol. By the way, I love the very patriotic mane! :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I actually like bareback when it is cold. You can feel the heat of the horse.......


----------



## Roman

Thank you evilamc! Does Jax get jealous looks because the other horses don't have awesome colored manes? :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Roman said:


> Thank you evilamc! Does Jax get jealous looks because the other horses don't have awesome colored manes? :lol:


No  We haven't really seen many other horses to show it off too! I pretty much always ride alone and only board with 1 other horse haha. The blue came out so faded I may have to redo it, I think I'll keep it blue and red till after the 4th at least...then have to pick colors to do next  I colored his tail too but his tail is mostly black so you can barely see what I colored underneath.


----------



## any

26.03.2015 - 13,5km
23.04.2015 - 8,5km
30.04.2015 - 14,5km
02.05.2015 - 12km
03.05.2015 - 13,5km
15.05.2015 - 17km
16.05.2015 - 55,5km
17.05.2015 - 46km
18.05.2015 - 41km
20.05.2015 - 48km
21.05.2015 - 55km
22.05.2015 - 30km
23.05.2015 - 31km
24.05.2015 - 44,5km
28.05.2015 - 12,5km - Total: 625km

















our new bridle:
















































track:


----------



## egrogan

Fun ride today! Isabel has gotten a lot of riding recently and is feeling pretty fit, so I decided we were ready to tackle the steep hill you all gave me advise on a few weeks ago. 

Here's the view uphill:









I decided that I would ride vs. walk alongside her. We were going along fine, it was obvious that Izzy was having to work to get up it, but she stayed in a walk. Then I realized our path was blocked- there was a small tree down across the trail, about knee high. Now, other horses and riders may have just jumped it, but we are not jumpers  So, I hopped off, moved it, and walked the rest of the way up. Did a boulder-assisted remount, and we continued on our way. 

This trail has one of my favorite open fields for a nice canter, so that was fun.

The loop also includes a ride around a little office park area. Since I usually ride through there on a weekend, I was surprised how many people were around. I have to admit, it was kind of cool to hear so many people get excited and say, "hey, look at the horse!" We pranced right on and waved.

So here we are back at the downhill-it's a lot steeper in person!









She did great going down, she didn't get rushy and sat back well on her haunches. This is definitely the most physically demanding ride we have, so I probably won't do it every day, but I was happy to see how well she handled it.

*Total 2015 miles: 28.36*


----------



## Oreos Girl

So I have been busy fencing (its up enough to contain horses) and get ready for my trip. I have done two trail rides though. My dad was supposed to go on the first but he ended up coming down a day late so he missed it. And today I met someone new from Facebook. We went up to 1099. My GPS wasn't working so i worked hard at not getting lost. The trip last week, I forgot to reset the miles as we started so I'm calling 6 for then and 6 for today. Yearly total is 48 miles.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went out for a nice little ride today. We rode through the "neighborhood" if you can call it that, and down the dirt road. We rode 3.1 miles. It was nice except the heat and the bugs. The girls were very well mannered.

First we are riding past the little local church.

Next we pass an antibellum mansion that looks like it came out of a Gone With the Wind movie.

Then we go past an old cemetery. Many of these markers have dates in the early 1800's.

Then we headed on toward the dirt road.

We rode 3.1 miles. 

Total for the year is 49.7


----------



## egrogan

Beautiful scenery Celeste! ^^

I was able to go out riding every day this week, which was wonderful! And I had people to ride with almost every day.

Riding yesterday with my regular trail buddy, plus another friend and a big old Gypsy Vanner gelding. He started out wanting to lead:









But then decided he felt most confident sandwiched between the two mares 

_Izzy in the lead:









Izzy at the end:_










Was proud of Izzy, she rode in the lead, in the middle, and in the back all on that ride, and was good in any position, a big improvement. 

Today we went out with another gelding, and Isabel led the whole way. He's a big lanky QH and had to jog to keep up with her quick little walk. We found several spots for nice trots/canters, it was fun to pick up the pace a little!

*Total 2015 miles: 34.09*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I went and picked up two people and their horses and brought them back to my house. We rode the gulley and the pecan orchard. For the first time, we saw other riders out there. Actually we came up behind them the first time and then they went one direction through the pecan orchard and we went the other so we passed them again. It was Elvis' second trail ride off the farm. He did really well. We all shifted around in positions even riding 3 abreast a couple of times with different horses in the middle. Freddy spooked all three horses when she took off after some birds. I even practice cantering Fiddler. He has such a big stride, I have a hard time not bouncing. I tried sitting back but still bounced. He decided to quit running when he realized that his friends weren't coming. We did 6.5 miles today. 55.5 for the year.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode for 2.2 miles today. We went down the dirt road. It was hotter than jumping blue blazes and the horse flies were terrible in spite of all the spray. The girls were good anyway so we had a nice time.

51.92 total.


----------



## evilamc

OG thats nice of you to pick them up! Im sure you enjoyed having the company.

Celeste your starting to get in a lot more miles!! Sounds like your DH is really liking your appy huh? Guess thats good for you, means more riding time!

I got in a great ride Thursday night with my Aunt. I loaded up Jax and BO's horse Gunner and took them over to the park with the ring and she met me there on her way home from work. It was later in the day so it was cooling off, that was so nice. We played in the ring some, she practiced her trotting, shes doing so well! Then we hit the trails. Jax was a little gaiting machine so she had to do a bit of trotting to keep up, but she loved it!

Last night I was able to get DH to install these AWESOME grid walls in my trailer, and I got all the baskets hung and all my stuff organized in my trailer today!! Its sooooo much better/neater then the cabinet I had in there *that wasn't even made for trailers lol*

So I took Jax over to the park with the ring again to test out the grid wall and see if everything managed to stay in place for a ride, it was a success! We rode the entire park, then played in the ring some. I wanted to try and video his gaiting to see how we're doing but second we're in the ring with the camera on I cant get him to gait!!!!!!!! Makes me so mad. I did get some great video of us cantering though! We've started to canter a lot more lately, its great I'm getting so much more comfortable at the canter and hes learning to slow it down and balance himself more.

https://youtu.be/qtUJDxXIo_0




























I can actually walk inside now...









Hopefully I keep it this neat 









3.62 + 6.42 miles gets me 162.47


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend DH and I drove north to Rhode Island for the NEATO 50 miler. Because we have to go by some big cities (either NYC or a couple in CT), we left at 4 am. Made a good choice as there was little traffic (though we chose a more northern route and went through CT as to avoid NYC area altogether). Got treated to a lovely sunrise on the road:












Got to camp and got set up. Camp is a very nice horseman's facility with lots of space for everyone. Had a good friend beside us and other friends across the aisle from us (behind me in this pic):












Weather cut us a bit of a break by at least being in the low 70s at the start, though it was extremely humid:





















Trail was a lovely mixing of dirt road, single track trail, and atv road. Some tricky places with rocks hiding under leaves (who would expect leaves this time of year.. guess they all froze since we went right into acrtic freeze in december so never had time to rot?). George took a really wonky sliding step during the last bit of the first 20 mile loop.. one of those where you swear you are going to see his hind foot poke out from between the fronts. It didn't cause him to so much as hesitate, but it worried me.
















































And indeed, when we got into the hold, he was NQR on that leg. Vet offered us the hold time to work on him and see if we could improve it, but I said it wasn't worth it and called it a day. DH and Sultan went on.

Here he is leaving on the last loop with a junior rider he sponsored after her riding buddy (her grandfather) got pulled. She is riding a horse who is a legend in our sport, having done all kinda of things up to and including international competitions (with the rider's grandmother):










She and my DH finished the ride in fine form, tying for second place! Sultan missed out on the Best Conditioned award by only 4 points, which was disappointing but pretty exciting all the same.


On a good note, I was able to find the muscle that was bothering George and do some massage and Sore No More repeatedly during the day. He was vastly improved by that evening and trotted sound this morning. So frustrating to not finish the ride, but huge relief it doesn't seem to be any serious injury.


Got home and got the horses unloaded and turned out just before the massive thunderstorms started. I noticed one of the coolers had fallen off its hook (they hang in the middle of the barn aisle). When I went to hang it back up, wasn't I surprised to find this:










:shock: :shock: :shock: 

It's a good thing I have spent so much time working with horses that I have learned to 'spook in place.' DH said I just got suddenly very still and let out a very quiet "ergah" noise. Inside I was peeling myself off the ceiling. Its not that I am afraid of toads (though this one is bigger than my fist!), it was just not what I was expecting inches from my face when I bent down! :lol:


On an excellent note, Dream is _much_ improved! Not back to her old self, but much much more comfortable.. to the point I don't think someone who didn't know her would notice her issues. And she hasn't even been on the medication all weekend! I am still going to keep the vet appointment for tomorrow, but the horrible dread that something potentially life-ending was happening has lifted. Woohoo!!


2015 mileage
...
5/26 jemma 8.59 miles 991 ft climb 3.3 mph 403.39 total miles
5/31 george 20.62 miles 1206 ft climb 8.7 mph* 424.01 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

PH, this picture reminded me of you and your husband.


----------



## mslady254

Trying to upload a picture from my ride yesterday ......cedars of Lebanon State Park in middle tn....blurry because I didnt halt to take it..


----------



## mslady254

picture wasnt sideways on the device I uploaded from. Tech help needed---how do I prevent this in the future? or fix this?

thanks
Fay


----------



## Drifting

I want to trail ride...
It's been in the upper 80's with super humidity, and then thunderstorms for like 2 weeks now. I feel like I'm living back in florida.

Planning on a trip this weekend! In the meantime I visited my horses to see their reaction to an umbrella.

I should have known Stryder would try to eat it.











He wants it so bad.


----------



## Eole

Drifting, I like the umbrella idea, I'm stealing it! Love the second appaloosa's markings. 

First of many "behind the ears" picture with Buttercup, my new girl.
Did a solo ride this morming, 25 minutes of hilly muddy trails. She didn't hesitate anywhere, except going by an old abandoned rusty trailer, she did a crab-walk with bulging eyes, that's all. :lol: She is FUN and forward.

Longer trail on Alizé yesterday, weather was cold, no flies is sight and she was raring to go. This afternoon, I went clearing and marking trails that are getting hard to find. It's part of an old growth forest, so you could ride (and get lost) in any direction.

We opened the pasture today, horses were in heaven! They've been on dry hay since the fall. Just half an hour, we'll increase pasture time gradually.


----------



## Roman

I wasn't planning on riding tonight - laziness - but saw I had an hour, the weather was great, so I took advantage of it. Quickly tacked up and strolled down the road. Just wanted to ride but no for so long since it was getting dark and I still had pigs to walk! We went 2.19 miles in 45 minutes. 





Rides: 35
Time: 26:50:01 hours
Miles: 70.68


----------



## Oreos Girl

MSLady, that is my hometown (Lebanon), but I have never ridden there.


----------



## Celeste

Roman said:


> ................... it was getting dark and I still had pigs to walk..................


You walk pigs?


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste I can see now I better get back on a trail before you pass me. Good thing we have one planned for the 3rd weekend in this month. lol


----------



## Roman

Celeste said:


> You walk pigs?


Yup :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMUS-6NldW8


----------



## Celeste

I have one more question about walking pigs. Why do you walk pigs?


----------



## Roman

Celeste said:


> I have one more question about walking pigs. Why do you walk pigs?


At the end of July we show them at the fair. So we have to train them to know what what means before fair time. At the show, you walk the pigs around, showing them off to the judge.


----------



## mslady254

Oreos Girl said:


> MSLady, that is my hometown (Lebanon), but I have never ridden there.


It's a nice place to ride, good trails and woods. My friends and I really like it.

Fay


----------



## Eole

I really liked the pig conversation. :lol:

Second trail ride on my new girl Buttercup this morning. I tested her on a wild poorly maintained trail, steep climbs, fallen trees and big rocks, narrow passages around trees. Didn't destroy my knee caps, so she's good! If I hesitated a second as to where to go, she took over and made her way. I have to be really assertive with her. I'm used to insecure horses looking at me for confidence; this one is a lead horse and takes decision. Very sure-footed, considering she had never been on trail before this week.

She has a HUGE trot that I can hardly follow, will shorten my stirrups next time. Worse encounter was a scarecrow by a lake, no idea what it's doing there.
Today was vet-teeth-vaccines: no riding a couple days, in time for the week end.

Total km 2015: 43km (looks bigger than miles!)


----------



## egrogan

Beautiful day yesterday, blue skies and 65*F. Perfect day for a ride. Met up with my trail buddy and rode our regular loop.




















I have a dumb question for everyone: What is the etiquette for changing gaits on the trail when riding in a group? Most of the spring, we were doing walk only rides because my mare had a hard time getting back in shape coming out of winter, but she's ready to do more now. Obviously there are times when we are riding close to each other, and can just state the obvious: "I would like to trot now." But our horses are fairly different movers, so sometimes we'll be too far apart to hear each other, particularly on downward transitions. I'm usually in the lead, so don't want to just slam on the brakes without any warning to the person behind me. Are there hand signals or something? Or do you just say ahead of time, "we'll walk when we get up to that tree?" Sorry if this sounds stupid, just don't have a lot of experience with a group.

*TOTAL 2015 Miles: 37.12*


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> sometimes we'll be too far apart to hear each other, particularly on downward transitions. I'm usually in the lead, so don't want to just slam on the brakes without any warning to the person behind me. Are there hand signals or something?


Among the people I ride with, a lifted arm (like raising your hand to answer a question in school) is a signal for slowing down. It could mean anything from a small change (long trot to jog trot) or a big transition (canter to walk). For all intents and purposes its a "hey pay attention back there" type of signal. We try to do it a couple strides ahead of the actual transition, but if the footing goes to crap quickly, sometimes there isn't a whole lot of time and the arm goes up as the slowing starts (one of the reasons for giving one another space, esp at speed.. this of course works better typing than in reality at times :wink.


----------



## egrogan

Thanks, Phantomhorse! That makes a ton of sense. I will talk with my riding buddy so we both get used to this.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today's ride was .. interesting.. rather like the chinese curse 'may you live in interesting times!!'

Clouds broke to let the sun shine as I tacked up and headed out with George. I was going to meet Gina and Christine, but Christine was to be riding Jemma for the first time, so I suspected a short ride (Christine is a nervous rider). So I decided to take George up the local "mountain" first to get him some work before the casual part of the ride. He trucked along up the hills no issue, which I was pleased to feel. Seems whatever he tweaked in his hind end at the last ride is no longer an issue.

Met up with Gina and Christine and headed out. 




















About 3 seconds after the above picture, George suddenly stopped short and actually jumped 90 degrees to land partly in the bushes beside the trail (luckily we had only been walking so I stayed on no issue). I had just enough time to think 'what the h*ll?' when the unmistakable sound of a rattling came out of the bushes on the side of the trail!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

I never did see the actual snake, but we assume it must have been sunning itself. Whether George saw it or smelled it, very glad he was smart enough to get us all out of harm's way!!

The rest of the ride was uneventful. Christine actually really liked Jemma, so we rode quite a bit more than I expected.




















2015 mileage
...
5/31 george 20.62 miles 1206 ft climb 8.7 mph 424.01 total miles
6/5 george 17.62 miles 2285 ft climb 4.3 mph* 441.63 total miles*


----------



## Eole

George is a good boy!  That's what I love about trail riding, it's really a partnership. Although we demand that the horse relies on us and trusts our decisions, a trail horse has to take decisions and we have to trust him as well.

I rode solo again my new mare Buttercup late yesterday (7h pm). I have gained permission to ride on a new neighbor's land, so I cleared an old trail the day before, which gives us many loops and access to further trails. All in the woods, no road, pretty wild.
First, in the middle of the forest, I hear a man's voice. Then see a guy walking two huge pale huskies in his pyjamas. :shock: Buttercup stopped, snorted, stepped back two steps, then walked right by them on the narrow path. Good girl! 

Next challenge was our first water crossing, a 20 feet shallow stream. That took 5 minutes of looking, thinking, chewing. I dismounted, she followed. GOOD GIRL!!!  I'm short so had to find a rock for getting back on: she'll have to learn to stand anywhere for me to climb on. Next stream, she didn't even hesitate.

Then at the end of the ride, she kept bending her neck right and trying to go off trail right, even straight into objects. It was weird, like she had a neurological problem. She had vaccines on the 3rd, could it be some side effect? She seemed fine after the ride and today.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode 2.2 miles today. It is so hot that it takes the wind out of my sails. The horses were angelic though. I am proud of how much better my girl is doing.

Total: 54 miles


----------



## egrogan

@Eole, that behavior you described seems a little odd, though without knowing your horse hard to say if she was just trying to see if she could get away with taking you off course, or if she was having a problem. Would definitely keep an eye on it though.

We had a great ride today, short but really fun. Went out solo for the first time in awhile. Isabel is in heat (again) so she started out with her back sort of humped up and sensitive on her flanks, and stopped about every 5 feet to pee as we rode out of the barn area. But once we got on up the road, she was fine. Did some trotting to warm up, and then I basically just gave her her head and asked her to canter, which she did happily. At one point she hit another gear, I don't think I've ever felt her move that fast or strong. I told my husband she must have been having her own little Belmont Stakes as we went galloping around the cornfield, sun in our face and wind in our hair 

I was proud of her though, even after that, she geared down really easily and walked home on the buckle. Best of all, when we hit the mucky, rocky part of the trail that she always wants to rush through, she was amazingly responsive, took small and careful steps, and stopped easily midway through so I could look around for the driest path through. There have been times when she rushes that part so much that I half expected to end up with her on the ground. So her being so calm and listening so well in that tricky footing was huge.

Beginning of our ride:









*TOTAL 2015 MILES: 39.02*


----------



## Woodhaven

A week ago today I was getting ready to take my mare to her first horse show the next day, I went out in the pasture and schooled a bit, she went well so I thought no sense doing any more and decided to go out for a ride as she still needed some work. We had storm warnings but I thought I could make it a faster ride and get back before any storm came up. the sky was clear so we headed out, It was really windy but no problem, went across a couple of farms and into the woods. When we came out of the woods the wind had really picked up, very fierce and there was a ugly black cloud coming up. I said to horse "Darlin it's ok with me if you want to trot all the way home so we set off. She was really good in that wind and I kept expecting a great flash of lightening but we got home and I walked 

her on the lawn ( handy if it started to rain) to cool her out. We just got in the barn when the storm hit us and did it pour.
It rained all night and we went to the show, lucky it was inside. Got 2 firsts and one second so I was pleased with her.

Then on Tues. my sister and I trailered up to a Conservation area and went for a lovely ride. All nice sandy trails which was good after so much rain.

Today I went out for a nice ride, probably 3 or so miles, through some farms and several different woods. Usually by this time of the year the flies are so bad we have to stay out of the woods but we have had a couple of record cold winters so maybe that has affected the flie population.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I went over to my friend Donna's house Friday night with both Oreo and Fiddler. Sat we went to a place about 30 minutes from her house called Pyne Park in LaGrange, GA. We saw lots of deer. My boy Oreo loves going new places. He lead the whole way with some gusto. It rides along a large lake and Fiddler wasn't so sure about the lapping of the water on the banks but was fine. We did 4.2 miles and it was a good day. I took Fiddler back to his home for while I am out of town. Oreo wasn't a happy camper to be in the trailer by himself, but settle down as soon as we left.

Total for the year is 58.5.

Next ride in Yellowstone on string ponies. I have every plan to show up with a helmet saying I don't know how to ride. I don't want their difficult horse.


----------



## Eole

Egrogan:


> that behavior you described seems a little odd, though without knowing your horse hard to say if she was just trying to see if she could get away with taking you off course, or if she was having a problem.


 Problem is, I don't know the horse either, so trying to give her benefice of the doubt, as she's been so forward and eager so far. I gave her a break this week end and she had her hooves trimmed this morning. We'll see how she goes tomorrow.

I rode Alizé today, having fun exploring new trails. She's in no hurry, but she's so cool. She spooks at rocks, but doesn't care about trucks with noisy trailers flying by, silly girl. :lol: 5km in 55 minutes. (I walk faster than that)

Last pic, we are following a couple of malard ducks. They walked in front of us a while before flying away.


----------



## QOS

Loved all of the pictures! Wish I was getting in more rides but between my riding buddy being under the weather/family obligations and the rain - riding has been sparse!

I did get out today with a couple that we horse camp with and 2 other people. Very nice ride out in Tyrrell Park. I put my cool vest on halfway through the ride. It was pretty hot today. It was 83° when I left the barn at 7:10 AM. One of the ladies I rode with is able to ride during the week so hopefully, Monday a week we will get in a day ride.

My puppy is growing like a weed and is hilarious. We took her to the pasture today and she isn't afraid at all of the horses and is very friendly with them. Thank Goodness they are being very friendly back. She ran up behind Biscuit and he picked up his foot but not in an aggressive way...more like moving it out of her way...Good Boy!

We are leaving for Minnesota tomorrow to go to the Mayo Clinic. Hubby has been very ill for the past 3 years and he finally made an appointment to go there. We should be home Saturday - that is when I made flight arrangements anyway. I am going to miss my pup and my horses!!! 

We rode 8.2 miles today...I will have to add up my rides when I get my own computer back from Best Buy...it cratered ... it is less than a year old!


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I rode Saturday.....6.8 miles....not nearly as far as we normally ride but we got out around noon and it was already getting hot......rode bumpity bumps......

Is is just me or, rather, why does a 7 mile ride on a quarter horse feel like a 14 mile ride on a gaited horse?

Total for the year, 149 miles....


----------



## egrogan

Another short ride yesterday to take another nervous young gelding from our barn out on the trails 

We got in some good hills, did a little schooling in a meadow, and generally showed our nervous nellie that riding out in the open is fun, even if big pieces of construction equipment on the side of the road look like fire breathing dragons.

Quick shot enjoying a nice breeze:









*TOTAL 2015 MILES: 40.52*


----------



## evilamc

egrogan doesn't it feel great when YOU have the calm confident horse to take the nervous ones out with?

Gunslinger I totally agree, when I had my QH we'd ride the same miles I ride my TWH now and I was always SO tired after riding him...and sore!! I'm pretty hooked on gaited now I think lol.

PH George is so good! Glad he didn't take off on you and got you out of harms way 

I did a quick bareback ride last week, then went up to NJ for a dog show. Came home smarter, with a new certification and decided to start certifying with an international group so starting that process...and much poorer!!!! I bought a nice tub and dryer for my new shop 

Today though...man...I very rarely have bad rides with Jax but today was one of them. Seems like EVERY time I try to take him on the long trail out from the barn hes just a nightmare (well for him...not compared to other horses lol). The entire time hes like anticipating me asking him to canter, so he kept trying to hop into the canter....so lots of one rein stops practiced...and he was just a little more spooky. Heading home he was a firecracker I let him gait but no cantering. I finally got him calm so decided to try a calm collected canter, it started out rushed but he finally settled down and did his canter I love. I used to let girl that lives with BO ride Jax on days I don't...part of me wonders if she just cantered him all over these trails or something...I never have so why would he think hes supposed to? I can trailer him an hour away, get him out and tacked up and hit the trails no problems...but trying to go on the ONE real trail from the house is just a battle. No wonder I hadn;t done it in so long....and probably wont again now!! I should though because I did lose a dang easyboot, brand new too.



















andddd actually got a cute selfie with him for once









1.65 bareback and 6.93 today 171.05 total.


----------



## egrogan

evilamc said:


> egrogan doesn't it feel great when YOU have the calm confident horse to take the nervous ones out with?


Yep, it feels great! I think Isabel has found her calling


----------



## greentree

I got a wonderful ride in on Spirit today; Mary rode along on JR. It rained a good bit yesterday, so we stayed on the road. I went up to the house, and Mary rode Gavotte while I was gone. We are taking her to the little open show this weekend. 

When I got back out yo the barn, I was going to ride Lucy, but asked Mary to instead. She lunged her a bit, and we left the line on and put Mary up. It was the MOST awesome lesson! Nobody else has ever ridden Lucy, and she is a sensitive mare. I have been having trouble getting Mary to understand stretching, and how to slow the trot with her posting. I actually got her to DO BOTH!! On top of that, She could stop her without pulling on the reins, and I explained that THIS is how all horses should be ridden. It was good for both of them!

On a sadder note, she showed me a picture of my former horse, and both of the horses standing at the round bale were quite thin. Not skin and bones, and they are obviously being fed, but still.......AARRGGG. 

QOS, I hope they can figure out DH's illness. After the research I have been doing, I am not holding ANY faith in the medical system. I am down 20 lbs, my hands no longer fall asleep or go numb when I ride, I am dancing again.... no thanks to ANY test that has EVER been run, any recommendation of any "health" association, any of the goodness-knows-how-many government employees we pay to make dietary recommendations. 

DH no longer snores or has sleep apnea, has lost almost 40 lbs, and feels like walking and dancing again, in spite of a hernia. He is not even pre-diabetic (despite STRONG family history) and no longer has spells of low blood sugar in the afternoon. 

Back to riding....sorry for the rant!


----------



## greentree

Sorry, I hit the post prematurely! 

I hope you all have a wonderful trip to MN! Say hello to my relatives, I am 1/2 Minnesota German! 

I hope you all can find some answers there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Took George out and met up with Gina and Christine for a ride this afternoon. Weather was pretty humid, but temps were only in the low 80s and there was a wonderful breeze.

Started out over there:











and were going to go over there:












This trail goes along that ridgetop that was in the distance last picture:











Did a bit of exploring, looking for a trail we had previously found in the winter. Looked a bit different today!





















Walking the last bit home.. the wheat is coming to head already!











2015 mileage
...
6/5 george 17.62 miles 2285 ft climb 4.3 mph 441.63 total miles
6/10 george 15.25 miles 2037 ft climb 4.0 mph* 456.88 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Gorgeous Phantom!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

What a nice ride! Our wheat has all been sprayed already, so ready to harvest. 

We had a lovely ride today! I rode Lucy, and Mary rode JR. We spent a good bit of time up in the woods, with desensitizing help from the big polar bear dog. She would take a shortcut and pop out in the most unexpected places!


----------



## mslady254

Let's see, I've had 2 rides since I last updated on here,,,not out on the trails, just arena ....for reasons that I haven't figured out yet, Sonny has decided to offer a canter after just a few strides of trot when I've asked for trot. It's a nice soft canter and he lifts into it beautifully..but ...wha???? 
Anyway, had 2 nice arena rides,,,working on using the rein less and getting a halt without reins..not very successful yet...LOL

Fay


----------



## Oreos Girl

MSLady, I am in your area until Sat but no time to meet up. Getting ready to head out for the northwest.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode for a very short but adventurous ride. I have finally convinced my mare that she can lead the way some of the time without dying and that is an improvement. About our adventures:

1. First a deer jumped up and spooked me. My horse only spooked in place which I was very proud of. DH and I had a slightly difference of opinion as to how close the deer was when she jumped. I thought it was 10 feet. He said 50 yards. My horse was in front so it was probably more impressive to me. 

2. We went by a scary tractor and a lawnmower. The girls didn't even flinch.

3. We were attacked by so many horse flies that it is a wonder we didn't all roll over and die. The girls had a lot of fly spray on them, so I guess it must have kept them from actually biting.

4. On the way back, DH was in front on Shadow, our older appaloosa. She froze in place and stared at the side of the road. She never balks, so we looked hard at the grass. There was a rattlesnake on the side of the road. If she hadn't seen it, we would have ridden right over it. Both the girls just calmly walked around it on the other side of the road. Good girls.

2.2 miles today.

Total 56.32


----------



## jamesqf

Celeste said:


> I have finally convinced my mare that she can lead the way some of the time without dying...


If only we could just average out our horses. Last weekend Nova finally (I hope!) learned that she doesn't have to have a little hissy fit if she's NOT the lead horse. Did really good, even with a strange third horse with us for part of the ride.


----------



## egrogan

Our ride yesterday took us through a variety of scenery:

Road warriors at the beginning (right after a _very scary _UPS truck went rattling past us):









Pretty mountain views:









Through the woods (flies were simply awful):









Then across the hay field and on towards home:








*Total 2015 rides: 42.04*


----------



## Celeste

DH and I rode the same 2.2 mile trail we rode yesterday. Thankfully we didn't see any snakes. We did see a cute turtle.

Total 58.52


----------



## ChitChatChet

9 miles today.

Variety of terrain... paved road, dirt road, woods, ski course ( that was steep), past humming buildings, rattling tin and an old cement building that we rode into. Dark, echoy, stairs and they went in twice for us. Amazing.

That puts me at about 100 miles all on the same horse. A very green 6yo Morgan


----------



## greentree

We had a lovely day yesterday at our show! I put on my big girl panties and took Spirit. We did a couple of arena classes and the gamblers choice trail class. He was a star! Everyone was just amazed at how beautiful and calm he was. I have a couple of people interested in breeding. 

The organizers were so smart, and they put the trail class outside, and we all went as we had time. That class went ALL DAY. They announced the placings at 5:30 or so. 
Someone built some great obstacles, and they used a lot of balloons!


----------



## egrogan

Really hot here today. My only option for riding was right at noon, when the sun was beating down. Deer flies were pretty brutal too, but it was a pretty day and we had a nice leisurely walk around one of the corn fields.

Corn is looking so stunted and sad this year- the weather has just not been right for a good growing season so far:


















Hayfields look ok, but once you get in there it seems pretty sparse as well:









This is our beautiful view heading back to the barn:









*Total 2015 miles:* *45.72*


----------



## Drifting

I went to Gettysburg! 

I was suppose to go camping with my own horses but cancelled awhile. I did however drive up to join some friends, who had an extra horse for me! 

This is Mo! A cute little appy who did fantastic. We did a lot of trotting and cantering and he never batted an eye at anything.










I've been wanting to go up to Gettysburg since I learned you could ride your horses through it. 

The trails were lovely, but it was hot and humid. Thankfully there were plenty of clouds to keep away the sun, and the few trails that went through the woods were cooler. 















































The monuments were fun to see, though few and far between on horseback.



















^ My favorite

I took loads of pictures. At least 200, but a lot were blurry and I won't post them all here. It was great fun and a great workout.

4 hours of trotting/cantering/walking. I haven't ridden like that in years on the trail! All total about 11 miles. I probably won't be able to walk tomorrow.










11 miles on Mo + 5 miles on Luna = 16 miles for me for the year! Not much but better than the 0 last year.


----------



## egrogan

^^That last picture is priceless!

Very cool that you can ride through there, I never knew that.


----------



## Drifting

egrogan said:


> ^^That last picture is priceless!
> 
> Very cool that you can ride through there, I never knew that.


Yeah it was awesome. You're only suppose to walk through the park but there's a lot of secluded places where we could pick up the pace. I'd love to go back in the fall when it's cooler. I haven't been in the saddle for that long in ages and my whole lower body felt like it was going to fall off by the time I was done.


----------



## Woodhaven

I went out for a short ride yesterday after doing some schooling, we have had a lot of rain over the last week, after a long dry spell. Our crops are coming along much better after the rain, my husband was afraid he might have to replant our soy beans but the rain has restarted them.
I am amazed so far this year that the flies have not been bad at all, usually by this time they eat you alive when you go into the woods.
I haven't kept track of the miles I have ridden this year but ride about 3 - 4 times a week averaging 2 - 3 miles a ride.


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I went for another short ride Saturday.....we had a ride planned at Sumac Creek GA......and got there.....unloaded the horses.....and started tacking up......GF left her cinch at home......so......we loaded up....headed back and rode a local trail......

Sure is getting hot here in Dixie.....and the humidity is up too......Not sure how much more we'll ride before waiting on fall.....and cooler weather....:-(

156 miles......


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to Virginia for the Old Dominion - The Beast of the East. I was to ride Fluffy again, the just-turned-6yo Percheron/Arab cross mare I rode back in April. We were super concerned about the weather, as the forecast until the day before the ride was 90s, super humid and sunny. The heavier part drafts do not do well in the heat, so we said we would start the ride and see what happened.. if the sun was out and it did get that hot, we likely wouldn't make it past the first hold.

First sign the weather gods were smiling was waking up to Not Fog. Often in the past its been so still and foggy that you couldn't see 5 feet in front of you, and of course that heavy humidity is really hard on the horses in terms of cooling. But there was a pretty decent breeze and no fog when it was time to mount up:











We started in the back of the pack, as we knew our pace would be on the slow side. This ride is known for rocky trails, big climbs, amazing views and heat and humidity, but it does have some easier sections of road (though they are rarely flat!). I don't have too many pics of the bad places this year, as I actually needed both hands to be guiding Fluffy, but I did get some pics here and there.




















Fluffy learned how to be sponged from the saddle, which luckily she took very well to. It being warm often helps them to appreciate the sponge (versus thinking a snake is jumping off their back at their legs). We had a couple good storms the night before, so there was lots of water on trail. 











Climbing the appropriately-named Laurel Ridge, which is horrendous and seems to go on forever, but wow the views at the top:





























We got _super_ lucky that the sun was behind clouds for the most part of the day and there was a super breeze. But it was still plenty humid and when the sun finally came out during the afternoon hold, it was like being in an oven. Made good use of the water left over from cooling the horses to cool ourselves!












The last part of the ride was sweltering, as the sun was out full force. Thank goodness for the breeze, as that really helped keep the horses from overheating. We also slowed down a lot, keeping a careful eye on the time as to not be too slow (you are only allowed 12 hours to complete the whole ride).






































At the end, we managed to get everything right. We went fast enough to not be overtime but slow enough we were able to get the horses cooled down to meet the vet criteria. We had a whole 20 minutes to spare, but a lot of people were overtime. 70-something started the ride and only 40-something finished! I think we placed somewhere in the low 30s, but honestly not sure. We did wind up 4th in the team category (4 people riding the same distance make a team, with the 3 lowest ride times added up to make the final team score). Here are 3 of the 4 of my team members; all of us were riding perch/arab crosses, so that we all finished was amazing!












On the way home, I did quite a bit of the driving.. and was finally confident enough to take the rig into a very crowded auto gas station (versus a large and easily navigated truck stop):











And then the ones who really did all the work all weekend: 











I still need to edit my helmetcam video, but that will be coming at some point!

2015 mileage
...
6/12 fluffy 0.62 miles 29 ft climb 3.7 mph 457.50 total miles
6/13 fluffy 51.78 miles 7040 ft climb 5.2 mph* 509.28 total miles*


----------



## Eole

PH, 40/70 finished and you all did on percheron-cross: that IS amazing! I love the last picture of you faithful crew. They are the best cheerleaders, is tiring for sure. 

Drifting; cool picture with the bronze horse sculpture.

I rode my new Buttercup solo (I'm always solo) on a tough trail Saturday. It was early, very foggy and suddenly the sun came through the fog, it was magical. She did great. She stopped at the same water crossing as she did the first time. I had to dismount again. Next time, I'll go straight there, and we'll spend time just crossing again and again until it's not a big deal anymore.
Today I rode Alizé. Trails were muddy and she dislikes mud. We didn't break any speed record.


----------



## Roman

I wanna ride with you, Phantom. D:


----------



## QOS

Celeste - glad the snakes didn't get you!!!

Gunslinger - Hubby rode that TW last month in Louisiana and he was amazed at how smooth he was. Sarge, his QH, is pretty dang smooth but I think that TW edged him out just a bit!

Evilamc - sounds like she did a bit of :runninghorse2: on those trails. They don't forget!

Greentree - sorry about the former horse. That would make me :frown_color: too. 

Green Tree As for our trip to Minnesota - confirmed the Crohns, plus said the problem is his nerves in his gut are constantly sending pain signals even when inflammation is gone. Pain is real - just got to get the meds to tell the intestinal nerves to shut up. We spent all day in the airports Monday due to cancelled flights. Chicago airport is fubar. Never announced cancelled flights nor when they moved them to a different gate. We were supposed to leave Houston at 1:30 PM and arrive Minnesota at 6:30 PM. We ended up leaving at 10:50 AM and arriving in Minnesota at 11:00 PM. 

I was so glad to get home. The food in Minnesota is well prepared and cooked to perfection - with NO seasoning. :| OMG I am from Texas/Louisiana - I need seasoning from the get go. Like when making a hamburger - season that stuff BEFORE you cook it. rant over. 

Green Tree glad you and hubby are better!

Dawn - sounds like Fluffy did a great job - she certainly is a looker!

Drifting - loved the pictures!

Eole - that picture is gorgeous.

I did get to make a short 4 mile or so ride on Biscuit yesterday with my cousin. She has not been well so we kept the ride short due to the heat and humidity. We were on horseback at 8:10 riding out and it was already hot. Due to so much rain this year we still can't ride in the woods. That is really the only shady place in Tyrrell Park and we are due for more rain.

Don't know my miles yet. I got my computer back from Best Buy and it cratered AGAIN. It was ready when I got home from Minnesota but the young kid there said it was $116 to repair - I said Ummmnnn no...it is under warranty. So I need to go there today and speak with a manager. :frown_color:


----------



## Roadyy

Got my boys moved to what is to be our new home as soon as I get financing secured. It will be so nice to have them in the same property again and be able to ride out from the house without trailering.

Just after we loaded them up and about to head out we these two share the hay before closing the windows.










Their new temp pasture til I get the back pasture fenced in.







You can see the big area in the back that is full of grass, but never fenced in. I will be getting that done over the next few weeks and turning them out on it during the day. That should reduce the hay intake and my wallet out take. lol


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> Celeste - glad the snakes didn't get you!!!
> 
> Gunslinger - Hubby rode that TW last month in Louisiana and he was amazed at how smooth he was. Sarge, his QH, is pretty dang smooth but I think that TW edged him out just a bit!
> 
> Evilamc - sounds like she did a bit of :runninghorse2: on those trails. They don't forget!
> 
> Greentree - sorry about the former horse. That would make me :frown_color: too.
> 
> Green Tree As for our trip to Minnesota - confirmed the Crohns, plus said the problem is his nerves in his gut are constantly sending pain signals even when inflammation is gone. Pain is real - just got to get the meds to tell the intestinal nerves to shut up. We spent all day in the airports Monday due to cancelled flights. Chicago airport is fubar. Never announced cancelled flights nor when they moved them to a different gate. We were supposed to leave Houston at 1:30 PM and arrive Minnesota at 6:30 PM. We ended up leaving at 10:50 AM and arriving in Minnesota at 11:00 PM.
> 
> I was so glad to get home. The food in Minnesota is well prepared and cooked to perfection - with NO seasoning. :| OMG I am from Texas/Louisiana - I need seasoning from the get go. Like when making a hamburger - season that stuff BEFORE you cook it. rant over.
> 
> Green Tree glad you and hubby are better!
> 
> Dawn - sounds like Fluffy did a great job - she certainly is a looker!
> 
> Drifting - loved the pictures!
> 
> Eole - that picture is gorgeous.
> 
> I did get to make a short 4 mile or so ride on Biscuit yesterday with my cousin. She has not been well so we kept the ride short due to the heat and humidity. We were on horseback at 8:10 riding out and it was already hot. Due to so much rain this year we still can't ride in the woods. That is really the only shady place in Tyrrell Park and we are due for more rain.
> 
> Don't know my miles yet. I got my computer back from Best Buy and it cratered AGAIN. It was ready when I got home from Minnesota but the young kid there said it was $116 to repair - I said Ummmnnn no...it is under warranty. So I need to go there today and speak with a manager. :frown_color:


Has he given up grain? I know you make your extra living from flour......but it is what is killing us. Money from drugs and procedures keeps the doctors from telling us this, but giving it up cures us, instead of having to treat us. 

Google Dr. William Davis's blog. It may seem too good to be true.


----------



## Zexious

Roadyy--Congrats on the move! I bet you're excited :>


----------



## QOS

Roadyy, that is fantastic! Cute pictures of them sharing hay!

Greentree - he went gluten free for a year - wish I could say it helped. He just lost a lot of weight and still felt horrible. Ugh....


----------



## phantomhorse13

ride along!


----------



## Drifting

I tried making a video with my cell phone last weekend, it did not turn out well. I love your gopro videos!

No trail riding for me since Saturday but I did drag myself up on my 3 year old for a walk around the ring.

 Stryder earshot 











Can't wait till I can start taking him out on the trail. Maybe this fall. He's still just so gawky.


----------



## Roman

Phantomhorse, how long did it take you to complete the 50mi ride?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roman said:


> Phantomhorse, how long did it take you to complete the 50mi ride?


I don't know for sure yet as they didn't give us exact times during awards, but I am guessing our ride time is going to be about 9.75 hours. We had just shy of 2 hours of holds and we crossed the finish line about 20 minutes ahead of the time limit (AERC allows 12 hours to complete a 50 mile ride, including the hold time).


----------



## jamesqf

Out for another short ride of 4-5 miles yesterday. Got off to an early (for us) start to try to beat the heat - it's been about 15 degrees above average for the date, straight after a couple of weeks of 15 below average, with rain. About a mile into the ride my friend, who was 50 ft or so in the lead, suddenly points and says "There's a bear!". But by the time I got up to her, it was gone. Horses never even reacted, just kept trying to graze on the fresh green grass.


----------



## egrogan

It was a PERFECT day to ride yesterday: about 75*F, sunny, almost no humidity.

I grabbed a crop to take with me because Isabel has been a little argumentative about leaving the barn at dinner time. And also because she was sound asleep when I was tacking up 









I don't know if it was just me having the crop, or two days off from riding because of heavy rains, but as soon as my butt hit the saddle she was on her toes and ready to go. That was fine with me, I was ready to move out too.

We got in a lot of really nice working trot- it's the first time in a long time she's really used her body that well, the kind of nice Morgan trot that could go all day and cover a lot of ground doing it.

So we were moving along at that nice trot, and had a really scary moment...I turned her from the dirt track around the corn field off into a meadow trail we've ridden on dozens of times. The grass is really high, and out of the blue, her whole front end disappeared from under me and she was on her nose. I don't really know what happened, but I guess we just hit a ditch that neither of us saw under the tall grass. She didn't go down completely, and I stayed in the saddle, but it was definitely unnerving. We walked for a bit after that to regain our composure. Lesson learned- I need to be more careful about riding through grass when it's this tall and you can't see the ground.

End of the ride- 









Sneaky mare took advantage of me fumbling around taking this picture to grab a bite out of that tasty looking bush a second after I snapped this. I guess she deserved it after our scare earlier. 









*Total 2015 miles: 47.42*


----------



## liltuktuk

Hey all! Haven't been on here in forever it seems like, but probably only a couple of months.

Life has been hectic, I was down in the dumps after my ex of 10 years left me, took me about a month to get my life back in order.

I ended up joining match.com and met someone new! He doesn't have much experience with riding, but he's learning and loves it. He's a tractor mechanic and is very handy around the farm. :loveshower:

Amira is officially 15 (where has the time gone???) and Maverick is officially taller and wider than she is at 2.

I haven't done much trail riding other than around the farm and out on the roads, and I lost track of all my mileage. :sad:

I did take Amira to a Mounted Police style obstacle clinic where she only tried to kill me twice. :wink: Once when I was getting on and she decided to take off and start bucking :x and another time when we were working around some corrugated plastic piping and she decided it was a horse eating snake and started backing up quickly. Unfortunately for her she didn't think to pick her feet up and she kept dragging her front feet while going backwards with the piping around her heel, so it just kept following her. Eventually she got so freaked out I jumped off and she fell over backwards, hopped up, and took off (thankfully we were in an arena). After that she calmed down a lot. Falling over seemed to make her realize that maybe she should use her brain and pick up her feet.

She did do some things that quite impressed me though, carried a flag, wove through flairs, walked right up to an air horn and sirens, and let a leaf blower blow air right in her face! And she tied on a hi-line for 3 days with no setting back issues!!! So there's hope for her yet...:wink:

Maverick has started wearing a saddle and working on the lunge line....the bucks are getting few and far between. :wink: He definitely has a butt load of energy, I've ponied him out on trail a few times recently and he just wants to trot. And nothing phases him.

And some pictures!

Maverick being led around with a tarp over his head. Once he figured out where I was he didn't care at all. I put it over his head, he got a little antsy and reached out his head towards my voice so I touched his nose and then he was fine. He's going to make an awesome trail/mounted police horse. 








Amira standing nicely on the hi-line waiting for the clinic to start. Despite her quirks that day she did really well and I'm very proud of her.


----------



## Zexious

^I'm sorry to hear about your relationship tribulations. ): But congratulations on stepping out of your comfort zone and meeting someone new! I hope things continue to look up for you <3

I love the tarp pic. I don't know why, but I always get a kick out of those xD


----------



## Ibriding

Hello. New her and having fun reading all the trail stories. After 10 years of only riding a handful of times we have moved to the mountains and I got a new horse to ride the trails. I posted a better into in the gaited horse forum, she's a TWH. 

We've been doing small rides on Mt. Emily's groomed trails. Today though I went out with a few people for a good 6 hour ride. It started off rough. One gal had her 2 horses tied to the porch railing of her house, horrible idea. I was between the horses and had the rail at my back when one decided to pull back and freak out. Porch railing comes off the house (it was pine log stuff) and takes me with it. Luckily I didn't catch my foot and managed to go over the railing which was then falling apart. Extra lucky that the porch roof didn't give way and land on me. Horses were fine and I escaped with just bruises. I never tie my horse to something that can't withstand a pulling horse and that is exactly why. 

The rest of the ride went smoothly and was beautiful. Vera, my mare, managed to walk calmly and slow enough for the three others to keep up. Beautiful scenery and thrilled with how Vera did. She wasn't phased by logging areas, walked into the pond, trailed a cow, and remained calm around big, scary logging equipment. I've had her just over a month and she came from a rescue, true diamond in the rough! She's becoming quite the trail horse.


----------



## greentree

Lilyuktuk, was that clinic done by Greg Sokolovski?


----------



## Woodhaven

Yesterday I was invited to go on a "hack and snack" at the neighbour's. We went out for about 2hrs (don't know the milage) and then back to their place where they had a mini trail class set up for us to do.
After there was a delicious meal served, decidedly not just a snack. 
A perfect day.
My horse at 15.1 was the shrimp of the group, all the others were great big warmblood types.


----------



## Roman

Haven't been able to update because the pictures were being a pain to upload! So here's a big update. I've ridden several times.

6/9 - 2.18 miles
6/15 - .23 miles (I think the clouds started to get ugly...and of course the sun comes out when I put him away)
6/16 - 1.01 miles
6/18 - 2.55 miles
6/20 - .80

These are from the ride on 6/18. 





I didn't take any pictures of our ride last night. I decided to switch things up and rode in the pasture. We went to the back of the pond dam where there's a little hill. After getting over how bad walking through a little bit of mud was, we cantered up the hill!! Several times too. It was so fun and felt so good. I relaxed and loved it, even though my feet were still flopping and my bottom wasn't in the saddle. It felt wonderful and a great way to spend the last ride before I head out on vacation (leaving today). 

I have a video of us cantering. 






Rides: 41
Hours: 30:07:05
Miles: 77.45


----------



## egrogan

Roman, our corn here is so puny! It looks awful compared to yours.

Isabel and I passed the 50 mile (total) mark this weekend. We rode with our trail buddy on Friday evening- here they are being cute after the ride:









I think it was this thread where I was reading about someone who had encountered a bunch of "dead" helium balloons on their ride...we came across one in the woods yesterday. Isabel didn't seem to care about it at all:


















Wind in our hair:









*TOTAL 2015 miles: 51.18*


----------



## Woodhaven

Roman, liked your pictures, especially of the corn field. I showed it to my farmer husband. Our corn is not coming along as well as it should, we have a saying here "knee high by the first of July" and there will be a lot of corn fields that don't make it this year.
Not the best year for crops. I just hope the haying season is good as we have had a lot of rain at haying time the last couple of years.


----------



## Roman

egrogan said:


> Roman, our corn here is so puny! It looks awful compared to yours.





Woodhaven said:


> Roman, liked your pictures, especially of the corn field. I showed it to my farmer husband. Our corn is not coming along as well as it should, we have a saying here "knee high by the first of July" and there will be a lot of corn fields that don't make it this year.
> Not the best year for crops. I just hope the haying season is good as we have had a lot of rain at haying time the last couple of years.


Its the neighbors field. We went for a trail ride at my lesson Saturday and rode by a corn field. One part, it was like 6-7ft tall!! And other spots it was like 2ft. I was like WOW.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woodhaven said:


> Our corn is not coming along as well as it should, we have a saying here "knee high by the first of July" and there will be a lot of corn fields that don't make it this year.
> Not the best year for crops. I just hope the haying season is good as we have had a lot of rain at haying time the last couple of years.


We are having a banner corn season here so far, but there are a lot of hay fields that haven't had their first cutting yet, as the weather simply refuses to cooperate. We got out first cutting a few weeks ago by the grace of the universe, but with the weird weather (no rain, then got hot as [email protected], then rain which made the grass go to head super fast), we only got about 200 bales (compared to the 420 we had first cutting last year) as the grass was quite short.

This was the corn on Friday.. it's over my waist!


----------



## evilamc

Wow those corn fields are pretty cool, I don't ride by any of those around here in the city lol!

Finallllllly got some riding in, haven't rode since last MONDAY!!!! We spent a long weekend at the new house in Ohio cleaning and getting it ready for renovations! 

We've been having soooo much rain here in VA, I was amazed the trails weren't a swamp today.

Friday I rode with my aunt, she rode BO's horse Gunner. Both were perfect gentlemen going out, I took her to the creek so they could splash around and so I could look for my missing boot...no luck with the boot but I went a bit farther the last time I was out there so maybe there is still hope? Going home was a different story though...both horses got HYPED up, my poor aunt hasn't learned how to canter yet in her lessons..she got a quick lesson that night! Gunner decided he wanted to canter up the hill, and him passing Jax was unacceptable so Jax went to canter too. I got Jax under control quickly but watched my aunt and kept trying to give her advice  Finally she got him under control, and she survived! They jigged half the way home but they were walking at least...Well Jax was trying to gait and Gunner tried to trot to keep up lol. We finally just stopped....and took a break...and its like that hit a reset button on them? All of a sudden they were back to the calm horses we started on, so we finished the ride on a great note. 

Today I got BM to go to trails with me with Gunner  We haven't ridden together in FOREVER!!! We had a blast! She'd never been on the trails, so we went to the marina after about 5 miles and let them cool off in the water  The horses were a hit with the kids haha. Jax splashed around for about 10 minutes....and Gunner decided to roll in the water, poor nicole. Was a great ride though, we had so much fun. I learned my horse is somewhat fearless...there was a downed tree, to get around it we had to go through decently thick woods/bush...well he decided to clear a new path rather then going on the one I thought was good..we ended up taking a tree with us...literally...I had part of a tree stuck in my saddle. Jax just kept walking along like nothing was happening though, then Gunner followed. We were VERY impressed with them for that.

Splashing at creek closer to house
https://youtu.be/8VITlSIJT3s

We decided to ride in style today 









Gunner was not impressed with his bonnet, he got it off twice



























My <3


















And splashing at Pohick...you can see Gunner start going down LOL I stopped recording to try and help her
https://youtu.be/9_L3jyq5hhA

6.13 miles Friday and 7.57 today, 184.75 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

Hi evilamc! You can put the bonnet on under the bridle to prevent him from shaking it off. Put it on the ears first, bridle over that. I also braid Isabel's into her mane for extra insurance, not sure if the back of yours is crochet so there are holes to pull a piece of hair through or not.

Forgive me if you're already doing this, it just looked like in the pictures it was on over top of the bridle


----------



## liltuktuk

Greentree - the clinic was put on by the Wyoming County Mounted Unit. They're an all volunteer group and the clinic was to raise founds for the unit. I'd like to join with Amira if she'll get over her shenanigans. She'll have to be certified at their yearly school so I have until next May to get her ready. Time will tell.

Once you're a member you become a Deputy for the Wyoming County Sheriff's unit and your horse becomes an honorary deputy.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks egrogan  I usually put his under haha decided to try it over a little and he actually seemed to like it better that way...he's a weirdo. He happily wore his the whole ride though  Gunner just was not amused with it, both times he got his off he perked up lol!!


----------



## evilamc

I got in what I think was one of the most fun rides I've been on yesterday  At 11pm Sunday night I decided I wanted to go to the Battlefield Monday....so I posted on facebook to see if anyone wanted to go (shortest notice ever basically). One friend actually replied that night! So we made arrangements to meet up and pack lunches  Once we got there, we tried to decide what we wanted to do, and she said we could go to the WINERY! I've never ridden to a winery! So I grabbed some cash and my ID (I look like I'm 15...) and off we went!

Her horse is an older OTTB, 17, but kept up really well with Jax! They were both pretty competitive with each other, it was cute. Towards the end though he was struggling and Jax was just happy as can be and ready for more lol!!

We did some walk/gait/trot/canter, sometimes I just have a hard time keeping him in a gait with some horses trots so I end up just letting him trot  Its just easier then trying to fight with him/school him when we're trying to have fun.

So we got to the winery, I got a delicious glass of merlot, sat on the porch and enjoyed our sandwiches and wine  Jax stayed tied patiently like a perfect gentleman...her horse kept escaping though haha.

Both of them LOVE to splish splash...so I have yet another video of playing in the water...tired of them yet?
https://youtu.be/1hQ5bonaASk

It was just such a fun fun ride and longest I've ever been on. The woman I rode with is a blast to hangout with and loves going out all day so I hope to get some more rides in with her before I move  She thought I had already moved because of some facebook pictures of the new house...when she found out I was staying till October she was so happy. She LOVES Jax, kept saying we should trade  We discovered Jax is actually really smart! His first time on this trail, for fun I basically dropped my reins and he lead us the whole way home almost...knew where to turn left and right and everything...was amazing.





































"Motherr why you all the way over there!"













































14.89 miles...199.64, man so close to breaking 200!


----------



## Drifting

Evilmac that is awesome!! Man I would LOVE to go for a trail ride and stop at a winery. Sounds like you had a great time.

Hopefully I will be hitting the trails again soon. Luna came up off again, but my friend has a horse I can ride. This heat just needs to break already!


----------



## Roadyy

I have not forced a ride since the heat index has consistently been in the triple digits. There is a night ride coming up on the 3rd I agreed to go on and hope to get a ride or two in before then, but nothing long. 

I'll wait til the move is done then get back to riding consistently again.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Went for a 5 mile ride today to check cows for my boss.

Saw a couple of coyotes, one just lingered around the cows so we chased it off.

The horses where great though mine decided to protest over something I asked of him and proceeded to buck. I do believe he was sorry after I was done with him.

Even applied fly repellent to the bulls off of the horses. One bull was a wee bit cranky. LOL

Its getting HOT.

Next week we go work for a friend. I will be riding a couple of hours every day. Not sure if I will be riding her horse or one of ours. My poor butt till it gets used to so many hours in the saddle LOL


----------



## Woodhaven

Roman, do you have an odometer or something on your horse? Your milage is so acurate. I can only guesstimate our milage.

Phantom horse, we have had some Big Rains here 5" in some areas and I think the hay that was cut is pretty well ruined. We have quite a bit of hay left from last year and it is good quality so I am glad we don't have to buy too much this year.
Hopefully this next week the weather will be better for haying.


----------



## Roman

Woodhaven said:


> Roman, do you have an odometer or something on your horse? Your milage is so acurate. I can only guesstimate our milage.


It isn't quite accurate as a couple times its either tracked only half of the ride or just the time and no miles. I use an app on my phone called Sports Tracker, though I think its just my phone that causes it to mess.up (my phone is a piece of junk.sometimes...). You can select the activity (Horseback Riding) and it tracks your time, mileage, speed, average speed, max speed, it shows kcal which I don't really get. And if you have GPS on, there's a little map and it shows you where all you went. I really like it! Others use different apps too, like Track my Hack is.one I've heard of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet

Because of Roman, I have the Sports tracker.

Yesterday, I messed up. When we loaded the horses after checking one pasture and went to another pasture to checked I forgot to pause it.

Great thing about Sports Tracker is it works where there is no cell phone service.


----------



## egrogan

I've been using "View Ranger"- I think that was recommended by someone on Horse Forum a couple of years ago. My only complaint is that it tracks in kilometers. But I've learned the handy km to mi conversion trick (divide by half, adding back 10% of the km total) so it seems to work out fine.

We went out with our trail buddy last night. I think everyone was feeling pretty tired- horses and riders alike. My trail friend and I have both had tough weeks at work, so it was one of those days that without the motivation of a partner, I don't think I would have ridden. The horses clearly picked up on our (lack of) energy and we just sort of strolled for about 2.5 miles.

The corn is looking a little better...


















Like someone else mentioned earlier, we too have the "knee high by 4th of July" saying here, and while I'm still not sure it's going to make it, at least it doesn't look quite so sad.

*TOTAL 2015 miles: 53.66*


----------



## egrogan

A couple more easy rides for us to round out the weekend. We picked up the pace a little yesterday and galloped around the corn fields, but otherwise we kept things pretty calm and worked on leg yields/bending on the trail. Isabel was not impressed, I think she assumed she left that kind of "work" behind in the arena, but eventually she went along with it.









Pouring rain today, no riding for us.

*TOTAL 2015 Miles: 57.09*


----------



## greentree

Trail ride at Evil's!!!


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> Trail ride at Evil's!!!


I have a spare bedroom  hahaha! I'm lucky to have a few really nice trails so close. Then I also have a few not so nice ones that I avoid too lol!! Come over and we'll go and split a whole bottle


----------



## Customcanines

Great trail ride last weekend with my cousin and husband on my daughter's farm. Saw deer, foxes, turkeys, turtles, coyotes and a bobcat and had a wonderful time!!


----------



## greentree

It's only a 10 hour drive!! I'll be there in a couple of days! Got any wineries to ride to at the new place in OH??


----------



## greentree

Customcanines said:


> Great trail ride last weekend with my cousin and husband on my daughter's farm. Saw deer, foxes, turkeys, turtles, coyotes and a bobcat and had a wonderful time!!


OK...trail ride at Custom Canines!! Only 2 hours away!!


----------



## evilamc

greentree said:


> It's only a 10 hour drive!! I'll be there in a couple of days! Got any wineries to ride to at the new place in OH??


Not sure! No idea where I'll be riding there yet LOL! It's Little Hocking, OH so I'll have to start looking  Maybe we can find somewhere to meet in the middle.


----------



## gunslinger

Wow, what a rare weekend for this time of year here in Dixie......Temps saturday had a low of 61 and a high of 80.....low humidity and a nice steady breeze of about 10mph......blue skys....

Needless to say, GF and I had to ride......loaded up early and headed to Sumac Creek in the Cohutta's of N. Georgia....I love the rugged beauty of the Cohutta's, yet, it was the first time to ride Sumac Creek trail this year.....

Sumac Creek hasn't been maintained in some time.....lots of down trees and a lot of off trail as a result.....

Anyway....such a nice break after a couple of weeks of high 90's and high humidity......

161 miles so far....


----------



## Customcanines

That would be great, Greentree. We don't have any winery's close, but the Jim Beam distillery is only a couple of miles.....


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a ride Friday evening with Little Man then another ride in Saturday morning with DD and Rob.

These are from Saturday's ride.


























































Friday netted 3.74 miles
Sat netted 2.55 miles

*Total* *100.37*


----------



## Eole

*Ibriding*: that railing accident freaked me out.:eek_color: Glad you weren't seriously injured. Those stories are the reason I prefer to ride alone...

*CustomCanines*: beautiful trails, so green!

*Roadyy*, is DD riding Rowdy? How is she doing with her cute horse?

I ride Buttercup (new mare) twice a week and Alizé once a week. Didn't ride much longer than an hour yet, because of busy schedules. Also don't want to push my green girl too fast. She takes everything in stride so far, she's a brave soul. She had never been trail ridden a month ago and we conquered water crossings, mud, ditches, narrow trails, going off trail through branches, wood bridge. Today was our first truck encounter on the road and we survived. 

She is thin-skinned and now have to deal with tack puzzle. Girth rub and bridle poll rub. Switched from neoprene to mohair girth today: seemed better. Bridle is too small, will have to order one for her.

Total 2015 km: 78km


----------



## ImagineCorgis

Hey ho! 
Don't know if anynone remembers me, last time I posted here was half a year ago on this thread. I remember you all quite well due to the fondness of this thread since trail rides are what interests me the most in horse riding! 
I got quite a lot of rides since my last post ofcourse! So for now I'll just share a few pics from some of them. 
So once again you'll be seeing me and my two dear ponies, Cash the quarter horse and Jack the paint. 

End of winter

























Spring

















And summer









And for the end a pic of me and funny Cash









I doubt I'll be counting miles this year unfortunately. Since half of it is already finished. 
Maybe I'll just set a goal for this summer and count that, we'll see


----------



## Roadyy

Eole, we decided to let her ride her first horse, Doc the old timer, since it was going to be a short ride. He seemed to enjoy being back out on the trail again and did perfect. Never even broke a sweat while the mare our friend rode was drenched when we got back. Little Man was dry as well. We still gave them both a good hosing down just to get a cool break from the summer heat. They enjoyed it. 


I may try to convince her and DW to go for a ride this evening after dropping hay and prepping feed before actually feeding.


----------



## evilamc

Yeahhh hit the 200 mark Friday night with a short bareback ride. I think I need to ride more with no stirrups before doing much more bareback riding  I just don't have a good balanced seat if we do more then a walk lol.

Got in a ride today too, not terribly long but a good ride. Worked a lot on canter transitions, hes got into a bad habit of rushing...by the end I was getting nice walk to canter transitions though so win! He gets so rushy and starts to anticipate, have to work so hard to calm him back down and surprise him when I ask lol!

1.77 miles bareback and 5.56 miles today, 206.97 for the year.


----------



## Roman

Yay evilamc for 200 miles!! 

I wanted to go for a ride last night but after finding two wasp nests on my saddle pad and underneath the seat jockey on my saddle, I did groundwork until my dad removed them, and then I went for a short ride. I didn't track it though. 

Tonight we went for a looong ride down the road. He did awesome except for spooking at a weed, causing me to almost fall off. We went around our large hay field too. I let him canter three times, sometimes I thought we were galloping instead, and we need more practice...well I do. I'm flopping like a potato and my legs are swinging all over. Afterwards he was pretty sweaty and got a bath, which he did good with. (Full details in my member's journal)

We went 3.43 miles! Woohoo, farthest we've ever ridden I think. I love my man. 

3.43 miles tonight in 1 hour and 7 minutes, max speed was 14mph (lol, thats fast enough!!).

Rides: 42
Hours: 31:14:20
Miles: 80.88 (So close to 100!!)




Look at the neighbor's corn now! 

Aftermath of the bath.



♥


----------



## egrogan

What an adventure today. We were out on our own, and the first adventure was encountering a riding lawn mower, towing a little wagon, coming down a narrow trail towards us. Isabel has definitely heard and see this neighbor on the mower, but having it coming head on was a first. We just rode up the road a second, turned around, and waited for it to pass. She did great.

_Looking after it to see if it was coming back to eat us _









From there, we went on our regular loop around the corn fields. Had a couple of really good canters. 









As we throttled back to a walk, I looked down and had a moment of panic realizing my phone had popped out of my pocket _somewhere _along the way. I got so lucky, it was actually laying on the dirt track on the edge of the field, rather than hidden in the tall grass, so it only took a minute to find it.

I don't like mounting her from the ground since she's old, her back isn't great, and frankly I'm just not that graceful, so I walked into the woods to find a stump to mount from. Once I was on, I had the most amazing revelation- I had accidentally stumbled on what seems like a huge, well maintained trail network! I truly had no idea it was there. It's not marked or posted or anything, so I guess I'll take a chance exploring it. But we rode for a good 20 minutes on nearly perfect wooded trails- I saw a few dog tracks and maybe a couple of bike tracks, but other than that, I couldn't see any obvious use for these trails besides walking? At one point, I did come across what I think might be someone's camp (we sadly have a large homeless population in our town and a lot of guys will set up camp in the woods in the summer months). I didn't see anyone around, but I felt a little uneasy being out there myself after that. So, I'll plan to try it again in a group, but I feel so excited that this could give us a really nice alternative.

*TOTAL 2015 MILES (after a nice ride with friends yesterday too): 62.06*


----------



## Eole

ImagineCorgis: the last picture in the saddle is beautiful!
Egrogan, love the view between the orange ears. 
Evilmc: 200mi, I'm far behind!

6km on the 2nd and 10km on the 4th, which gives me a total of 94km (looks better in km)
Took Alizé both times as Buttercup had a swelling on the hind.


----------



## egrogan

Spent some time exploring our newly discovered trail today. Turns out it deadends in a suburban cul de sac, but there are tons of other walking trails connected. We took a few different branches to see where they'd go, but the footing got pretty dicey- lots of protruding roots and some really thick, sucking mud in places. The bugs were AWFUL!

Walking into the great unknown 









Given its proximity to this little neighborhood, I'm slightly worried about encountering off-leash dogs or kids on bikes, neither of which Isabel really has any experience with. I guess we'll just have to deal with it if/when it happens. She's generally very brave and her spooks are mostly of the "jump-in-place" variety.

And the view from the saddle (I am not a very good videographer!)





On my way home, with my favorite red barn off in the distance- so classic New England looking









*TOTAL 2015 MILES: 65.18*


----------



## phantomhorse13

For the first time, DH and I headed north for the Maine multiday endurance ride, which runs out of the Fyreburg Fairgrounds in western Maine. 

The entire thread can be read here.






























































Our first pioneer - 155 miles in 3 days!






2015 mileage
...
6/30 george 49.97 miles 1740 ft climb 6.5 mph 559.25 total miles
7/1 george 54.83 miles 1844 ft climb 6.6 mph 614.08 total miles
7/2 george 50.11 miles 1752 ft climb 7.4 mph* 664.19 total miles*


----------



## QOS

wonderful pictures and so jealous of those who are riding.

Two weeks ago I went up to Ebenezer to ride after delivering a Quinceneara cake - didn't ride that day as it was later when I got there on Saturday. A friend was supposed to haul to ride with me but was injured and messaged me Sunday morning. So I rode with some ladies camped next to us but only for about 5 miles or so. Beautiful ride but not very long. The culvert on one of the trails is still washed out so we had to go back a different way.









Since then I haven't rode as my riding buddy at home hasn't been able to go. But, come Friday at noon, I am going back to Louisiana to ride with my barn buddies for the weekend. So I guess all is good.


----------



## Amhesler

Hello everyone we just spent our Fourth of July weekend horse back riding !!! Yippee the weekend was almost ruined by Morgan's stables near east fork state park. We were a group of horse back riders of a dozen or more people coming and meeting up from all over 2 different states. The amenities and advertised accomadations made the place seem very appealing and full of fun for our huge family to get together and enjoy the weekend. The enjoyment was short at Morgan's stables due to the new owners expecting their to accommodate them to the point of horses not being allowed to poop where they are expected to be tied, saddled,or handled. Horses are not allowed to be rinsed off anywhere at any time, even when they expect you to stall them in muddy lots. We were complained to multiple times because the horses left tracks in the gravel that we are expected to enter and exit on. A rider fell off a horse their second day their and a paper was rushed over to sign regarding responsibilities and injuries. Shouldn't this have been addressed when we arrived?? After agreeing to clean up after our horses and doing so we were told that our horses were rude and disrespecting their facilities we were all ask to leave and to pay for our time there. Which we all did. All I can say is thank goodness because east fork state park was just across the way and saved the weekend for our entire group. Thank you east fork!!! And by the way they also lied to us because they told someone in our groups that east fork was all filled up and we no where else to go. How wrong they were we were welcomed at east fork and enjoyed the rest of our weekend.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out on his first trail ride today! :cowboy:

Gina and Christine came over and met me as babysitters. Phin was a bit keyed up at first (windy, wanting-to-storm day had all the horses on their toes), but he was a good boy and soon settled down. Had a couple spooks at a neighbor mowing: she turned the mower on the tractor off as we approached, then the instant we were beside her and done waving, turned it back on. The other 2 horses actually spooked worse than Phin, who only flinched and got tense, didn't actually move any of his feet. Then we had another scary moment when he was eyeing something in the bushes and Gina missed my answer to her 'ok to canter' and went cantering off.. Phin again got super tense, but he kept his head and waited for me to give him the cue to move off.. and while his canter was certainly hurried, he softened and came right back after only a couple strides. Couldn't be more pleased with him, esp as I only had him in an s-hack (previous owner rode him in a bit).
























































Since the green tack was so big on him, I decided to drag out Dream's old tack and see how it did.. and it fit. Her saddle fits him too. So red it is. :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
7/2 george 50.11 miles 1752 ft climb 7.4 mph 664.19 total miles
7/6 phin 6.03 miles 870 ft climb 3.5 mph* 670.22 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

PH, I'm so jealous of your trails. Phin a new horse? What have I missed here?! 

After a ton of yard work in Ohio, got back to DC late last night and planned a ride for today  Helped BO pick up a little lawn mower, then we loaded the boys up and went to little park close by. Both horses were ready to gooo, we walked the first 2 miles, then pretty much cantered/gaited the rest lol!! Was a nice, shorter ride, but what I needed after the long weekend!!

Have a realtor stopping by my condo tomorrow to discuss putting it on the market  So excited!

4.5 miles today 211.47

So I'm never going to catch up to PH in miles, but I can try for 2nd or 3rd!! Lol, I think Any is quite a bit ahead of me too though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> PH, I'm so jealous of your trails. Phin a new horse? What have I missed here?!


Phin is new to us.. got him about a month ago. He's a 7yo Al Marah-bred arab gelding. He belonged to a friend who has changed disciplines from endurance to team penning. He was intended to be her 100 mile/decade horse, so she held on to him for a while thinking she would try to do both sports. A mutual friend knew I was starting to look for a younger horse so tipped me off.


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> Phin is new to us.. got him about a month ago. He's a 7yo Al Marah-bred arab gelding. He belonged to a friend who has changed disciplines from endurance to team penning. He was intended to be her 100 mile/decade horse, so she held on to him for a while thinking she would try to do both sports. A mutual friend knew I was starting to look for a younger horse so tipped me off.



Ohh nice!! You've been so quiet about him  He fits in perfectly with the rest though! 7 is like just about the right age to really start their endurance training/riding too isn't it?


----------



## phantomhorse13

evilamc said:


> Ohh nice!! You've been so quiet about him


I haven't said too much on here or on the book of faces because I didn't want to have to deal with the questions.. a lot of people don't know what went on with Gamer or about what has happened with Dream. So I figured the less fanfare, the better.


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> I haven't said too much on here or on the book of faces because I didn't want to have to deal with the questions.. a lot of people don't know what went on with Gamer or about what has happened with Dream. So I figured the less fanfare, the better.


I get that, thats how I was with Dexter...I kind of quietly took him to his new home.


----------



## egrogan

I figured that since we use this space to post about our great rides, I should also "fess up" to a pretty terrible ride yesterday.

Went out with my regular trail buddy. Our usually unflappable, level headed girls basically went bonkers last night! 

First, my mare absolutely refused to ride past our neighbor's barn, which we very literally have ridden past probably a hundred times in the past year. As we approached it, she was giving it the stink eye, which progressed to her going sideways, then flat out balking, rushing backwards into the road. Now, we're on a country road, but at 5pm, even that road has regular traffic on it. As she was rushing backwards, I could hear a car coming, so I basically did a flying dismount and pulled her forward out of the road just as the car was passing. Scary. I hand walked her passed it and then scrambled back on using a stone wall.

We rode on. Bugs were awful and humidity was high, so the horses were pretty irritated. 

As we completed our loop, we realized too late that the people baling hay in our neighbors field still had their equipment running. The horses were a bit nervous about it and definitely "looky," but we were able to stop at the top of a hill for a minute to let them sniff and watch, and that calmed them down. There's probably a 1/4 mile ride across the field, if you can picture the field being almost terraced, we were up on the higher part, with the equipment and activity happening below us. My horse snorted and pranced for a minute, but was actually calming down and walking nicely on a relatively loose rein. But as I was waving to one of the people working the baler, they started shouting at me and told me to dismount because we had a rider down. I looked back over my shoulder, and sure enough, my friend was on the ground and her horse was bolting past me at a full gallop. My friend was fine, she explained that as the tractor came up behind them, her horse started to rush backwards and did a couple of little rears that unseated her and she couldn't stick on. Then her mare took off for home- we were so lucky that when she burst through the woods and headed to the barn, there was no traffic. It could have been so, so ugly. We were just across the street so she didn't have far to go, but the thought of a horse running blindly in traffic is terrifying. Apparently when she got back to the barn, she kept running laps around it and through the aisle way. She finally stopped when we walked in the driveway and my friend was able to catch her. We both got back on, rode a couple of laps around our property, and called it a day. The horse was fine, not even a scratch on her.

So...that's probably the worst ride I've had in a long time.

*TOTAL 2015 MILES: 68.02- 3 of them very stressful!*


----------



## Celeste

Glad you survived that ride! 

I am not sure whether to click like because you came through it ok or not click like because there was very little good that happened except that you are ok.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yikes, that ride sounds pretty awful. Glad nobody was hurt and that you were able to end on a somewhat positive note.


----------



## weeedlady

egrogan said:


> I figured that since we use this space to post about our great rides, I should also "fess up" to a pretty terrible ride yesterday.
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad ride and glad everyone was safe in the end.
> 
> I haven't posted anything on here lately because I've been having nothing but bad rides lately. Raven has been misbehaving quite a bit when out on our trails. So much so that I've given up even trying to go out alone, at least for the time being. Last trail ride was not good, even with 3 other horses along.
> 
> So I certainly feel your pain and I'm secretly kind of glad to hear that I'm not the only one who has troubles on the trail. :runpony:
> M


----------



## egrogan

Thanks, everyone. I too am just glad all horses and people are ok. I have been doing a lot of reflecting since last night to try to figure out what went wrong. Aside from it being a poor choice to ride through the unfamiliar equipment (and I feel really guilty that, as the leader, I chose that route), I just don't have any good answers. 

I know I will personally be schooling my mare back and forth by the neighbors' barn to get the idea of balking out of her head. On our ride next week, my friend and I are planning to do some easy walking back and forth across the neighbors field as well.

But otherwise, the behavior was really out of character for both horses. I guess it's just a reminder that they are in fact horses- even the steadiest of them can be unpredictable.


----------



## jamesqf

weedlady said:


> egrogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't posted anything on here lately because I've been having nothing but bad rides lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose that's better than no riding at all, which is what I've had the last few weeks. Unseasonably heat (going overnight from 10° below average for this time of year, to 15° above, so no time to get used to it, either) and really bad deer flies. Then it finally cools down a bit and we plan to ride yesterday, only to find the horse has thrown a shoe :-(
Click to expand...


----------



## Hang on Fi

I've been slacking... Only have 33 miles under our belt thus far... 

Took Rhett out for a humid/boring ride. He has no real drive when we're alone lol. Did a 6.75mi ride.

Taking a break by the lake.









These two were from last week


----------



## greentree

I have not been getting a lot of riding in......it is tooooo rainy!! I did ride Spirit down the rode a couple of miles the other day. Whoopy!! 

Yesterday DH had his hernia surgery, so I was stuck at the hospital ALL DAY. Got there at 5:30 am. Left at 3:30 PM. Went to the pharmacy, and Kroger, and the Chinese drive-thru, because we had not eaten since the day before.
He almost got to stay the night, but finally got the queasiness to subside, and the pain down to a 4...whatever that means, lol. 

Looks like he is going to survive. :loveshower:he cannot lift over 20 lbs for 6 MONTHS....so if he feels like riding....I get to saddle Sissy with that 70 lb Billy Cook saddle!


----------



## ManicMini

Dio and I took a leisurely ride down the road to a nearby lake about a week ago with a friend. It was the first time I rode him along the road and all things considered he did quite well. Except for having a bad spook at watching a girl jump up and catching a Frisbee, I was pretty proud of him.


----------



## Roman

Roman and I went for a ride last night. Same way we usually go. 

We did canter once and then mainly after that he walked the whole way because he was a little antsy and everything, speedy coming home too. In one field it was muddy and there were puddles, mind you this is a bean field that got planted maybe a month ago. Since I noticed it was planted, I stay to the side. Well he noticed all the puddles and stuff and was ALL OVER the field. I was like  "you're walking all over this stuff!!"

After that there were no big ugh moments, just he was walking preeetty fast. Though, we were crossing someone's driveway and usually it'll have a small puddle of water - which he usually notices and moves around it. Well, he didn't notice it and stepped right in it!!

As soon as he did he was like :shock: "Crap!" and I was like :eek_color: "HE STEPPED IN A PUDDLE!!" :rofl:

2.64 miles in 56:27 minutes. 

Rides: 44
Time: 33:02:44 hrs.
Miles: 84.97

As soon as it quits raining I might be able to ride more. It's literally 70* here...in JULY. 

:cowboy:


----------



## phoenix

Got a fantastic ride in today, it's been raining here none stop for what feels like over an month. The trails are basically now swamps but me and the riding buddy braved the swamps and headed out. Did somewhere close to 6 miles, forgot to take my gps watch along with me today though. 

Phoenix did great despite not being out often in the past month. Did have one huge jump sideways spook, baby deer are very scary . Luckily we were on a quiet back road because he jumped all four feet off the ground, sidewards and out onto the road... Naughty horse. I stayed on and so did my friend who's horse spooked so he wouldn't be left behind or feel left out.

No photos, it's to gross out for photos, and we had to climb over and through fallen trees and veer of Into the wild beyond (off the trail), it felt like a real exploring trail today, it was fun!


----------



## Hang on Fi

8.69 Miles today with hubby and Rhett. 

Nice ride, blew right by the water trail by accident so no swimming, but still a fun and easy ride... Until hubby realized he lost his hornbag. Had to quickly back track to find it. Doh!


----------



## evilamc

Its been soooo hottttt anddd humiddd...so not much riding for me. Met up with my ex coworker for a ride this morning though. We stayed mostly in the shade which was nice, got in a few nice canters...but mostly walked with the heat. We ended by going down to the marina so the horses could splash around and cool off 



















He was so funny in the water today...there was some seaweed, he stuck his nose in the water and started PLAYING with the seaweed..like literally tossing it up in the air! Wish I had my camera out for that.









8.3 miles, 219.77


----------



## Eole

Egrogan, that was a very eventful ride, glad you were both safe and horse unhurt.

Had one good 8km ride on Alizé last week. Our speed increased mainly because she suddenly realised deer flies can't keep up at the trot. 

Yesterday, took my courage and rode my new girl Buttercup on the road. She's never been exposed to cars and traffic. She's fantastic in the wild, nothing bothers her. But human stuff... :icon_rolleyes:
I figured we'd meet Sunday drivers and weekenders rather than big construction trucks and trailers. Every car encounter was stressful, she'd dance sideway (towards ditch, or cliff) but she got better. She met joggers  with and without dog, bicycle, yelling kids , and of course horse-eating garbage cans. She spooks in place, but overall trusts me and goes anyway. Love that girl.

I explored old forest trails that I thought would link to an extensive wild trail system: it does! So happy, I have a new 20-30km loop.
Pic of the forest trail, then the main trail I want to ride on. Done it on mountain bike. Next time, in the saddle!


----------



## egrogan

I think we might have to take a break from the trails for awhile, the flies here have truly become out of control in the last couple of weeks. Yesterday was a hot, sticky, generally miserable day, and the deer flies were out in full force. I'm not exaggerating when I say that at one point I looked down at poor Isabel, and she had at least 20 vicious flies between her ears, poll, and upper neck. As I reached down to swat them away, they swarmed my hands and I got so many bites _through the riding gloves I was wearing_ that I still have welts on the top of my hands! Just really unpleasant.

Dozing in the heat before our ride while I got ready yesterday- New Englanders aren't built for this heat and humidity!!










In better news, we've had several uneventful rides through the neighbor's hay field- aka, the scene of our "incident" on our last group ride- so that's encouraging.

Not sure how much riding we'll do in the next couple of weeks, but I'll be following along with the rest of you! 

*TOTAL 2015 miles: 69.76*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Just got back from 2 weeks helping my friend with her dude rides. 

In the evening I would ride my horse so I should be up to 130 miles this year on just my horse.

Horse flies and the heat are horrid. My dd's horse got HUGE welts from the darn horse flies.

Got to ride all sorts of trails on him and see all sorts of sights. Was wonderful to get off the 'boring' prairie and ride varied terrain.


----------



## jamesqf

Eole said:


> ...deer flies can't keep up at the trot.


Maybe those wimpy Canadian deer flies can't, but the ones around here sure can :-(

I suppose trying to spot & swat them while trotting is a good coordination exercise.


----------



## Eole

Half-hour ride on Buttercup yesterday, cut short because of tack issues. Saddle pad kept sliding back and the breast collar kept saddle in place. This new horse is a puzzle to tack, trying to figure out what works and what doesn't before I buy new stuff.

One pic, as she won't stand still long enough for more.
Then, more mountain bike exploration of new trails. Lots of potential within riding distance from home.


----------



## Boo Walker

Got out this morning before the heat and spent a couple of hours in our favorite playground


----------



## evilamc

BooWalker I'm jealous of your playground!!

Got in a short ride earlier this week...started raining right as we started. Then today I actually got off work early! So I decided to go hunt for a boot I lost a few weeks ago. I came across lots of deer, a few turkeys a customer of my grooming shop...but no boot. It prob either got ate by a lawn mower or taken with all the rain. Oh well. I think I give up on my easyboot gloves with him, they just fly off at the canter  His feet are pretty tough and we usually ride barefoot...but for this ride we had to ride over quite a bit of gravel so I wanted to give him a little protection.










I have to admit I absolutely HATE this trail. Its the only real trail I have from the barn, but Jax just acts like an idiot on it. Constantly tries to take off cantering. We practiced many one rein stops today. Only good part about the trail is getting to play in the water. I think I'm just going to stop trying to ride this one because everytime I try to its just not very enjoyable. I can trailer him anywhere and hes a perfect gentleman.....this trail from house? Nope.

https://youtu.be/55CyhAlIheA
Water came up to his belly, he loved that 









After a nice hose off/tick check. Didn't find any on him but did find one on my ear!!!!!!

1.41 and 7.67 mile, 228.85


----------



## egrogan

^^Boo Walker, that is breathtaking territory to ride in. Really gorgeous.

^^Evilamc, Isabel is sort of similar. There's a "trail" that leads out from the barn and circles the main turnout field, and she is _terrible_ riding through there. Wants to drift me in towards the fence, tries to refuse crossing muddy ground, acts like she's spooking when she hears things in the woods. Same type of trail away from the barn? No problem. I've never understood it.

Crossed the 70 mile mark last night!

We had a nice ride, the weather cooled down and bugs were not nearly as vicious. 

The corn fields seem to have really caught up:









Last year, I remember them mowing more of a path around the edge of the field, but there's not really much of a path to speak of this year. It's sort of like running through a chute: chest-high grass on one side and shoulder high corn on the other with a little dirt path in between. It's a little hard to see the ground, and I almost got launched over Isabel's head when she stumbled in a hole while cantering, so we may have to slow it down in this area since the footing is getting questionable.










*Total 2015 miles: 71.94*


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> The corn fields seem to have really caught up:



I was thinking of our on-going corn progress pics, so had DH take this pic during our (very brief) ride this evening:










Yes, Phin _is_ standing even with the base of the corn with 3 of 4 legs! The corn here is out of control.

DH and I had hoped to get a nice ride in, but we weren't out but 15 minutes when the dark clouds came rolling in and you could hear thunder in the distance. So we turned around and went home. Guess some saddle time is still better than none!!



































Hope to get a better ride in tomorrow, if it ever stops storming!

2015 mileage
...
7/6 phin 6.03 miles 870 ft climb 3.5 mph 670.22 total miles
7/18 phin 2.07 miles 36 ft climb 4.1 mph* 672.29 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got out again this morning.. but holy [email protected] is it horrible out. It was already in the mid-80s by the time we finished breakfast (and insanely humid.. that goes without saying any more). I intend to heat stress myself as much as possible before my trip out West, so my wonderful DH agreed to go for a ride even though it felt like a sauna. Only did about 6.5 miles as it was just too hot to do any more (the real feel was 101 by the time we got home).















































2015 mileage
...
7/18 phin 2.07 miles 36 ft climb 4.1 mph 672.29 total miles
7/19 phin 6.48 miles 1002 ft climb 4.3 mph* 678.77 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Hey guys, this thread is getting a little _*corny*!!!




















_*Total 2015 miles: 73.64*


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> Hey guys, this thread is getting a little _*corny*!!!_


Is your horse a corn-eater? 

Both George and Sultan think growing corn is the nectar of the gods and are constantly trying to sneak bites. We will let them grab any stalks that are already on the ground (thanks deer), but they would both act like locusts and try to level the field if left to their own devices.

Phin (and Dream), however, don't see the appeal of corn plants at all.


----------



## Zexious

egrogan--I /love/ that first pic in your last post <3 Adorbs. 

Jealous of everyone's trail pics! Keep it up~


----------



## evilamc

BO is in town from FL this week so we got in a great ride this morning. We tried to leave early and headed for park that isn't too far but has a marina we can take the horses in at 

https://youtu.be/whFqDCG3mWM

On our way down to the water...someone started calling my name...two friends I ride with were kayaking!!













































https://youtu.be/bGX6YhmueJI

Little grass after our ride 









By the time we were done it was in the 100s!!! So glad we were in the shade most of the ride and got to cool off at the end at the marina.

8.08 miles, 236.93 for the year


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is your horse a corn-eater?
> 
> Both George and Sultan think growing corn is the nectar of the gods and are constantly trying to sneak bites. We will let them grab any stalks that are already on the ground (thanks deer), but they would both act like locusts and try to level the field if left to their own devices.
> 
> Phin (and Dream), however, don't see the appeal of corn plants at all.


No, she doesn't seem to care about it at all. But that's probably because the grass is chest high- nose high in some places- so fresh grass is practically falling into her mouth as she walks along, and that makes it more appealing.


----------



## QOS

Love all the corn pictures!!! I am like Sultan and George - I freaking LOVE corn on the cob!!

Weekend before last I went to ride in the Kisatchie Forest with my barn buddies The LeeAnn's. We went back to the same place where Sarge jumped out of the pen. We had a short ride on Friday of about 6 miles. 

Saturday started off with a bang with one of Billie's (they run the place) horses kicking at LeeAnn B's horse and getting BOTH back legs hung up in a pipe fence. Oh my stars. One leg was finally freed but he didn't have it on the ground and he was starting to lean over. Thank God he was calm about it. When he started urinating on himself I thought he was going to be a gonner but everyone managed to free him with just some very minor scrapes. Bute and some electrolytes and she rode him that day to keep him from stiffening up. Gorgeous ride of about 10 miles. After that we went and got in the river with little rapids - bwahahahahah we went down the rapids and were beat up by rocks. I don't know how I wasn't black and blue.

Sunday we rode part of the Sandstone trail which is multi-use. Very nice crossing creeks with wood bridges. We got to one that had a huge puddle at the other side. Lloyd crossed with no problems but Billie's horse slipped on an unseen slanted board and went down - scary. LeeAnn P went and found out it was about a 3' deep hole on the other side where ATV spin their wheels. Legato kept her cool and came out without a hitch. LeeAnn B and I went another way!! We rode about 11 miles that day - it was freaking hot and Biscuit was pretty wore out. He isn't in his best of shape as I haven't rode this summer much.


----------



## Zexious

^Biscuit is such a hunk. You all look like you're having so much fun!


----------



## QOS

We were supposed to go to Ebenezer this past weekend but our travel trailer is in the shop with a roof issue and I had two wedding cakes/2 groom's cakes to do. I worked all week long on that and still only got 3 hours sleep on Thursday and Friday nights. I was exhausted!

I did get out yesterday evening for a ride in Tyrrell Park with hubby and another lady. We took our little puppy Sister for her first trail ride in the park with both of us. Barry did take her to the Beach last week when I was in Louisiana and she did really well staying with Sarge.

She did great yesterday but Biscuit did step on her before we even left the barn. I think she will be a little more mindful of where she is at!

We rode about 6 miles with Barry splitting off from me and Jazzy and going back with Sister to work with her. We got back and Jazzy was going to try to get her horse into my Brenderup as some horses are funny about the ramp. She tried and tried to get her mare in there while Biscuit and Sarge munched on grass.

The sun had already set and was getting dark when I tried to load Biscuit. For the first time since I have had him and taught him to get in my Brenderup my horse refused to load. He wasn't upset...he wasn't scared...he just wasn't going in the trailer. I had Barry try. I made him move his feet, I popped him with the end of the lead rope. It was a no go. We loaded Sarge and still he wouldn't go in. I had Barry move the trailer to a place with more light. Still he wouldn't go in. I tried loading him in Jazzy's step up and he thought about it and then refused. 

OMG it was after 9:00 PM and we were still trying to get Biscuit in the trailer. Barry wanted to swat him with a twig with leaves but I told him no...considering Biscuit had been abused before I didn't want to go that route. The park's stables has been shut down and I thought I was going to have to leave him in the round pen so I called the guy that last was the manager and who is the person I bought Biscuit from. LOL I was going to ask which place to leave him but he said he'd come out...I said bring your buggy whip. Kenny got there and I took his lead rope and tap tap tapped his backside with it a few times and he went into the trailer like nothing had ever happened. :x 

Who knows what goes through a horses mind. I guess when the other horse wouldn't go in he decided it wasn't a good thing to do or maybe it was because it was almost dark and we were under trees and the trailer was dark. 

We didn't get home til 10:00 PM.


----------



## Zexious

^Sister is so cute 
I don't keep up with this thread as diligently as most, but when did you get her?

Glad to hear she was ok after a close encounter with horse hooves D;


----------



## QOS

I got Sister on April 15th. She was 6 weeks old. She will be 5 months old on the 1st. She is so much fun. When I came home from Louisiana she barreled out of the yard and hit me like a freight train. She was so excited to see me.  

She weighted 22 2/3 lbs at 4 months - she will go back to the vet in 2 weeks to be spayed and start her heart worm meds. She is a handful but smart as a whip. She is learning to sit and stay. She does want to go up to people when she sees them so that is something that will have to be worked on. I don't want her to not listen when we give a command just because people arrived! 

She is just a doll...can you tell I like her just a bit? This is Sister the day I got her.


----------



## Eole

Evilamc: nice blue matching kit! :wink:

QOS, love the pic with the horses up on the rock, great shot. Trailer loading is a bit of a nigthmare as I travel alone and my mare, once in a blue moon, will totally refuse, just like Biscuit did. :icon_rolleyes:
And Sister is adorable.

Good 8km ride on Buttercup this morning. Getting better with cars encounters. She spooked at a boat (!) at my friend's place, did an "elevated half-pirouette". Didn't get unseated. Later, almost home, as we were crossing a ditch followed by a steep hill to access the trail, a husky jumped out of the wood. She spooked and spinned and I came very slowly off as the saddle slipped and turned sideway. No harm done. She cantered 100 feet, stopped, turned around and came back toward me when I talked to her. :loveshower: I'm very happy about this, I had no clue what she would do.


----------



## QOS

Glad you weren't hurt Eole! That would be scary!


Yes, horses are unpredictable - Biscuit came right to me awhile ago for carrots and hugs. Sister is a mess - I just got back from Starbucks and she was with me - she went to the barn to run around. LOL I didn't know Starbucks gave out "Puppy Latte's". Sister loved it.


----------



## Zexious

^She is such a doll; that baby picture is just to die for! I can tell that you are smitten with her--I would be too!

Got any tips on how I can convince Boyfriend to get me one?


----------



## QOS

Have your daughter move to North Carolina and act like a goober. Well, I wouldn't recommend that but that is how I got my dog...hubby bought her for me because I was pretty upset with my daughter. :-(

I got to go out on a ride today! I am Face Book friends with a lady that owns Biscuit's half sister. I have rode with the trainer of the little mare last year - Biscuit tried to be friends with her and she screamed in his face!

Today I met her at Tyrrell Park at 5:00 PM for an evening ride. Biscuit loaded up with no problems which was nice but I took my lounge whip just in case.

We rode down through Cattail Marsh with the little mare behind me. She evidently doesn't like to ride close to any horse. We crossed the bridge with no problem and we went around to the bog. I just wanted to show the bog to her and we weren't going to go all the way around. Hogs come out in the evening and since she was a little antsy we didn't go around. The little mare got a little excited and her head was high but she finally calmed down and rode right behind Biscuit.

Later she stood right by Biscuit at the trailers and her owner said she was surprised as this horse is not a fan of being close to any horse. Biscuit was a total sweetheart today...he didn't go up the ramp immediately though when I asked him to load. I walked him over to the front of my RAV, got the whip out and walked back to the trailer...he walked in immediately - no tap tap tap on the butt either! Good Biscuit!!! We rode for 5.3 miles.


----------



## Eole

Had a lovely ride on Alizé this morning, 6km on hills, slow but steady. She has become such a reliable mount over the years. It wasn't always that way, she was so spooky of everything for years, as a youngster. Now she's pretty unflappable, even when a big truck came rushing in a curve by us, using his noisy jacob break.
Weather was cool: no flies, thanks heaven.

2015: 125km in the saddle so far.


----------



## paintgirl96

7/19 trail ride - approximately 10 miles. Have logged about 200 miles so far roughly. Think it's a little closer to 215 though. :cowboy:


----------



## evilamc

Aw Eole sorry about your fall  Glad to see you're back up and riding again so fast!

This week has been so humid so not much riding......and the other boarders horse kicked me Wednesday. I didn't realize she was a kicker, and had turned my back to her briefly to bring Jax through the gate into her paddock (have to go through her paddock to take him out)...next thing I know I feel a butt slide up against me then hooves in my back  I threw Jax's lead at er and sent her off. Now I'm carrying my whip anytime I come in and shes NOT allowed in my space. I told her owners what happened and apparently they know but didn't warn me. My fault for not paying attention but would of been nice to have a warning about her. Oh well luckily I wasn't hurt bad, just some bruising. I was so flustered from it happening though, I was just so upset that I let my guard down and allowed it to happen, so I just hung out with Jax at trailer and cuddled lol.

Today it wasn't miserably humid AND I got off work early! So went to barn and put Jax in trailer and took him to trails with ring. Their construction is so in the way of the trails now but we did our best to enjoy it. The last loop I did is around a big field....so I decided to canter him and see how far he'd go...he cantered the entire loop, almost a whole mile...then still wanted to go for more! I can't believe his stamina, I really want to just canter him and see really how far he'll go, once it cools down some maybe.










4.07 miles, 241 for the year.

In un-horse related news, my condo's officially on the market as of Wednesday night! Someone already came and viewed it yesterday and another coming tomorrow! So hopefully I'll have it under contract soon and be able to get moving to the new farm!!!!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Wow Evil, you are sure leaving some good trail areas. 

I am back from my Great American Road Trip. Over 7500 miles and 11 states. It was very cool to say hey you want to see this and head that way. Thanks to I think it was Celeste suggestions, my dad and I did the 2 hour trail ride in Yellowstone. It was very cool to have the wranglers chase off a lone male Bison and then make sure the elk herd didn't intrude on our ride. We could see the baby elk in the distance running and playing hard. The bad part was that because of a previous accident, they wouldn't allow any cameras or cell phones on the trail ride. I had my GoPro mounted to my helmet but that was also a no go.


----------



## Celeste

I think that Yellowstone is one of the prettiest places in the world. I'm glad you got to go!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Believe it or not we actually like the Black Hills better.

QOS, how is your hubby doing? Did they find a medication that is helping?


----------



## phoenix

Got out yesterday for a roughly 5 1/2 mile ride. That's 3 Saturday's in a row with no rain and a good ride . The way the weather has been in Ohio im feeling pretty lucky, here's hoping next Saturday is fine too.

I've had a horrible cold this past week so the trail yesterday was a bit of a chore but I'm glad I went. Phoenix spooked once but was a gem for the rest of the trail, even when the cement truck slowed right down and creeped past us, actually scarier for the horse than if they just drive past normally. I got eaten alive by bugs though, covered in bites this morning.

I've got a new gps watch that I keep forgetting to take with me. Next week I'll try it out on trail!


----------



## Zexious

evilamc--He's so handsome!
And congrats on your condo! How exciting <3


----------



## gunslinger

Well, I got a prayer answered this weekend. I've posted of the struggle my DW has with addiction.

This weekend, DW mounted up and rode for the first time sense September of 14.

It was a 6.5 miler, somewhat short of what we normally ride, and mostly flat easy trails, but I've hoped and prayed for this day for quite awhile now.

She's 160 days sober and everyday her eyes are a little brighter and her mind a little clearer. Right now she's fighting a good fight and winning one day at a time. 

She's thinking about riding in the mountains with GF and I next weekend, that's a 13 mile ride we've planned and a bit more difficult. We'll see.

Thanks for all the prayers......


----------



## egrogan

^^Gunslinger, wonderful update to read. Sending you continued positive thoughts for many more miles ridden together!


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is very good to hear Gunslinger. Good luck on the 13 miles, I have a hard time doing that far.


----------



## evilamc

OG I am leaving some lovely trails here, but I think the trails in Ohio are going to be 10x better 

Gunslinger thats amazing news!! I'm so happy to hear how well your wife is doing and that shes getting back on the trails with you  If I remember right, she has some physical issues too right? Like with her back? This will sound crazy, but my chiro makes all his patients use this vibrating plate machine now before tehy can leave...I really liked it, so DH bought me one. It is amazing! It loosens you up and is almost like a full body jiggle massage LOL! Its been helping my knee a lot and if my back ever hurts I jump on it and then I'm good to go.

I had an.....interesting ride....Met up with a friend and her friend to ride to winery...That was a blast! Her friend is a gaited person so she gave me some GREAT tips and Jax and I were gaiting machines!!! She just told me to use my dressage background, so I did and it just instantly clicked for us.

Well got to winery, and friend of friend's knee was just hurting really bad and she couldn't ride back...so friends daughter drove over and picked one of them up to take her back to trailer so she could bring trailer to winery and ake horses home...So I was left with the option of doing that as well or riding back alone. Well we ride alone a lot so that didn't really bother me...just the fact that I've only done the trail once before so didn't really kow the way back did! So I trusted Jax instincts to get us back, I challenged them once or twice and ended up making wrong turn so we'd go back and go the way HE wanted to go which ended up being right...Well that worked out great for 5 miles, then when we were only 2 miles away he missed a turn  That 2 miles turned into 5 more miles...Ended up riding along a 4 way highway which was a little scary...then I found another trail but it wasn't a horse trail...so bridges were very scary and one had steps so we had to go through an overgrown ditch since we couldnt take the bridge....

man what a ride. I never thought I'd be so happy to see my truck and trailer.












































posing being adorbz for the camera.





































17.25 miles (whoops) 258.25 for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evil, that is why I like my hand held GPS, I can backtrack my way. At least you found the truck and trailer.


----------



## evilamc

Well with endomondo I actually figured out a way to do that too! Issue was Jax decided to go back different way then we came this time (he went back way we came last time vs way we came thistime)...Theres like a billion different ways to get to the same place so it makes it super confusing! I got a handheld GPS but for some reason I'm too stupid for it....which is weird because usually technology and I do very well together. Ive tried using it once now for a ride and it died before I even finished the ride, with fresh batteries.


----------



## gunslinger

evilmac.....We changed doctors, and he changed her medication....and most of her back issues are gone....at least for now....he's substance abuse friendly.......and made a change to her anti-depressants....and the one he substituted has the residual as a pain reliever.....

The best thing we did was to fire her old doctor....and what a blessing to have the new one.....he spent almost 2 hours with her during her first visit.....he's great....


----------



## Celeste

I had a drug happy doctor several years ago that liked to have killed me. I finally figured out that he was making me worse and I quit taking all his garbage and found a new doctor. I'm glad your wife made that same decision.


----------



## Zexious

Gunslinger--I am SO happy to hear the great news! I hope things continue to move in a positive direction <3

evilamc--Wow, what a ride! So glad to hear you made it back to the trailer safe and sound


----------



## Roadyy

GS, great to read about the improvements in your wife's life. I will continue to pray for her continued success and recovery.

evilamc, those are the best rides to me. Which handheld GPS did you get that keeps dying before the end of the ride? I can get atleast 4 rides out of mine before it gets down where I don't feel confident it will last through the ride.


We have plans for another night ride this Friday night so it looks like this group will do a monthly night ride. I'm off Saturday and having a hard time deciding on a trail ride or working with my new mare, Reba. She is coming along great and I hate to miss an opportunity to advance her even further, but I would like to get a couple of days of riding in even if its a night and day after. lol


----------



## evilamc

I either have the Magellan eXplorist 510 or 610? I forget. I was at the mountains for the day though and it just didn't make it the whole day, I think it lasted about 5 hours? I'm sure if I played with it more I'd figure it out but my phones just so easy LOL. It seemed awkward when I tried to tell it to start and stop? Like it just started whenever it was on, there wasn't a "go" button to start?


----------



## Roadyy

I have put in 5 6 hour rides on my Garmin 60 before it needed batteries. If it is stored in the heat while a few weeks pass between rides then it will usually get 2 or 3 rides out of a set of batteries.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Not sure if I updated here, but I was given an opportunity to ride the Tevis 100 mile endurance ride this coming weekend, and I took it.

Trip to Cali went wonderfully and Teresa and I went up to see Sultan Sunday afternoon. He looked really good and was contentedly hanging out with his new buddies. He's got some pretty amazing bug bites that turned into big lumps, but none of them should be in places the tack will rub (thank goodness). The whole town of Auburn gets Tevis fever:











Monday, we were up at 4am to get loaded up and on the road. Teresa's sister Linda (who will be crewing for me) was kind enough to lend me her mare Halo for the day. We rode 11 miles from Michigan Bluff through Deadwood to the infamous Swinging Bridge in Deep canyon, then turned around and came back. The climb from Swinging Bridge to Devil's Thumb is the worst one, climbing about 2000 ft in only 2 miles! I am also not fond of heights, so the sheer drop-offs were not my favorite thing.

The entire trail is marked like this at every major intersection, though ride management also adds ribbons and some chalk markings in places:

































































The temperature when we were got back to the trailer was a mere 96F, but 22 miles in that heat was more than enough!


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Tuesday, we slept in till 5 as we where we were going to ride wasn't as far of a haul. We again did about 11 miles, from the highway 49 crossing to Lower Quarry to the river crossing to Franciscos, and then back. This will be trail that I do entirely in the dark during the ride itself, so was nice to get a preview of it in the daylight! I rode Teresa's gelding Magic.




























It was a toasty 100 when we finished that day, heading for a high of 105. We spent the afternoon in Linda's pool, which was wonderful beyond words!!


Today we were up as 5 again, as even though we planned a short ride (only a 5 mile out and back), the forecast is for a high of 109 and the temps never fell below 80 overnight. I again rode Magic. We rode the finish to the highway 49 crossing, which includes the infamous "No Hands Bridge" (which started out as a train bridge when the quarry was active and is _150 feet_ over the river!).





























Going out, I was only brave enough to walk.. did I mention I don't like heights?! :eek_color:


But coming back, I got brave enough to trot..










:clap:

Forgot my ANT stick to be able to upload my garmin stats, so will have to wait on exact mileage and ft of climb and mph info.. but did about 50 miles over the past 3 days.


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> Going out, I was only brave enough to walk.. did I mention I don't like heights?! :eek_color:


Heights don't bother me at all. Depths, though  I'd get off and walk the horse across that - assuming I didn't just turn around an go back to where I started. 

At least the forecast is for a bit cooler this weekend, at least this side of the Sierra. Maybe thunderstorms, though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

jamesqf said:


> At least the forecast is for a bit cooler this weekend, at least this side of the Sierra. Maybe thunderstorms, though.


As of right now, the forecast for Saturday is 96, which is actually down from the 103 it was forecast earlier in the week. Sunday is only supposed to be 90 so hoping that weather comes in a bit early!!


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sunday is only supposed to be 90 so hoping that weather comes in a bit early!!


You must be looking at the forecast for the downhill end. Mid to low 80s where I live (at 5000 ft), so likely a bit cooler in Truckee and over the top.


----------



## egrogan

Phantom, so amazing. I feel like I'm watching a documentary unfolding and really can't wait to see the end 

As for me, we've had record heat all week- a new high of 93*F here yesterday. Humidity is through the roof. Now, I used to live in South Louisiana, so I'm no stranger to this misery. It's just that here in New Hampshire, no one has air conditioning! I've been keeping a close eye on all the animals- horses are getting electrolytes, chickens are getting grapes and watermelon, and dogs are crashed in front of the fan. They're all uncomfortable though.

Izzy and I got in a slow 2 miles today in the heat haze:









*Total 2015 miles: 77.35*


----------



## egrogan

Thinking of PhantomHorse and her epic ride today! Good luck and can't wait to hear all about, and hopefully see some footage.

The ride is live, you can follow along at their website:
The 2015 Tevis Webcast


----------



## Celeste

Dawn and Sultan have successfully made the half way mark!


----------



## phoenix

Got another 5 ish miles in today. Great ride, we did some short trot sets which is unusual for us, I thoguht my friend didn't like to trot because it hurt her back and she thought I didnt want to trot in case phoenix acted like a tool. We figured out today we both actually want to trot on trail which is great because phoenix was peppy and had a blast. 

Also bought a new truck today so I can pull my new trailer and go new places to ride. Maybe even go camping


----------



## jamesqf

egrogan said:


> Thinking of PhantomHorse and her epic ride today!


Today? Thought it was tomorrow...

Pretty hot & humid where we were, maybe 30 miles north of the start. Got some T-storms late afternoon, but looked all east of the Sierra crest.


----------



## greentree

jamesqf said:


> Today? Thought it was tomorrow...
> 
> Pretty hot & humid where we were, maybe 30 miles north of the start. Got some T-storms late afternoon, but looked all east of the Sierra crest.


Well, it goes from one day into the next, lol!

She had a GOOD try!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Only got to see 68 miles of trail, as Sultan was NQR behind and we did not continue. Website says "overtime" but I suspect they lost my card so the appropriate code was never given (I most assuredly did not wander around that last vet check for 3 hours until my time ran out!!).

This was one hell of an experience.. will post more when I get home.


----------



## gunslinger

DW decided the 13 miler was going to be to much for her so GF and I left early to ride Iron Mountain.....

A "cold" front came through thursday and while it was still a balmy 92 degrees, the humidity was relatively low....making for a beautiful day in dixie....

188 miles...


----------



## egrogan

Can't wait to hear about the ride Phantomhorse! Hope Sultan is doing ok today.

Got in a lot of miles (by our standards ) this weekend. Really gorgeous weather.

Here we are in all our hi-vis glory!









*Total 2015 miles: 84.36*


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Dawn and Sultan have successfully made the half way mark!


 
Celeste, I tried to log into the other thread this afternoon, and it has totally disappeared...can you find it?


----------



## Celeste

No, it seems to have vanished. Maryland Rider started a new one, but there was so much stuff on the other one.


----------



## QOS

Dawn, can't wait to hear all about it!!! OMG that is fantastic. I so wish I had never got this wretched stenosis - so wanted to ride an endurance ride!!!

Oreo - Barry is doing much better since going to Mayo. They put him on a medication he had taken years before and it is working! He has put on weight, looks and feels better. He is exercising like he always did before and is putting on muscles. He was always a muscular guy but the last three years have shrunk him!

I got out to ride with my cousin for the first time in 2 months. We rode at Tyrrell Park and tried the woods. Still lots of mud spots - the park guy, Ricky, still can't take a tractor down the trails - so we were able to go around them and oh my stars....the spiders were everywhere. I ended up with my cousin yelling I had a hudge spider on my back. I had my cool vest on over my shirt and used my crop to sweep my back off. Later one was on my chest - don't know where that come came from. 

We had a great time without melting because we were in the shade. 

Last week we had a little tornado at the barn and it moved my trailer 50' into a fence and flattened on of the horse shelters there. Blew up and twisted a tree right across from my horses. Thank goodness no one was hurt and all the animals were just fine. It is always something!


----------



## Roadyy

Wow Denise that is scary and glad all animals are safe. Any major damage to the trailer? 


We got in a beautiful night ride during the Blue Moon Friday night. There was 16 in the group and I was able to take Trusty and Rowdy so 2 girls from the Borading barn I just left could join us. They are friends with a couple of the others in the group I know and knew they would be fine on mine. Didn't get any pics as my phone is terrible at night photos.


7-31-15 *4.5 miles*

Total *104.87*


----------



## Zexious

QOS--So glad the damage wasn't worse or to anything irreplaceable D:


----------



## egrogan

QOS, glad to hear you and the horses are all safe. Sounds so scary!


----------



## jamesqf

Did a short ride Saturday, only about 4 miles 'cause it was hot & humid, and the dogs were panting. Nova surprised a big black steer in the trees, and was very good about it: no spook, just a little nervous "what the heck is that?" snorting & prancing.

Later on, they got to try out their new electric camping corral. Gideon (the roan) had to walk around and test every side of the fence to see if it really did shock. Nova never touched it, so either she learned about electric fences in her previous life, or she's smart enough to learn by obsevation.


----------



## ChitChatChet

We got in about 5 miles today working and sorting out some cows.

Never worked cows on my horse before. I have checked cattle off of him but that's it. He did great. He hadn't been ridden in 3 weeks and at first he was a bit goofy but once we started herding the cows that kept his mind on me being we were constantly changing directions and speed.

Couple of silly cows thought they would see if they could stare us down. They learnt quick that this rider and her horse will take them on and win. Very docile cows..... I have worked these cows for years on foot so I am not worried about them.

A hawk flew out of some grass near us and scared both horses and riders. Crazy thing. Nothing like a huge bird coming up out of nowhere.


----------



## QOS

We were all glad no one or no horses were hurt. Lee Ann, the barn manager, was caught on the wash rack and it scared the bejeezes out of her. She did some research and it was more like a "gustnado" 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustnado

Which is kinda of like a tornado but not. She said it was just a wall of black coming at her - roaring - flinging birds out of the sky. Our other barnmate's hubby was just up the road in his 18 wheeler and he said he put on his seatbelt because he thought his truck was going to be flipped over. :shock:

It was the other Lee Ann's horse's pen that was tore up. (we have 2 Lee Ann's at the barn!) It has huge square pilings going into the ground. That shelter was fairly new. It SNAPPED the pilings about 8" down inside the ground. Don't know how high the winds were but it was pretty intense.

Jamie and Edgar were working on repairing it today. 

I rode Biscuit for a few minutes in the arena yesterday and then worked on his hooves. They are looking pretty dang fantastic. I have been stuffing betadine soaked cotton up into the crevices where the farrier dug up into. They are almost grown out and I am FINALLY whipping this thrush at the root of the problem. Farrier cut way up high and I have been stuffing it up there for quiet a while. Just have a little more to go! Finally getting some concavity to his back feet too!!! Woot...Has only taken years but we are getting there!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week, I had the pleasure of being in California to ride the Tevis. I flew out a bit early so a local friend could show me some of the trails before ride day.

On Monday, I rode Halo on an adventure through the canyons of the Western States trail (from Michigan Bluff to the Swinging Bridge and back for those familiar with the trail). We covered just over 20 miles, with a total climb of just under 8600 feet!






































On Tuesday, I rode Magic to explore from the highway by Lower Quarry to Franciscos and back. We did just over 20 miles, which included the American River crossing and about 2900 feet of climb.





























On Wednesday, I again rode Magic and was shown the finish line to the highway crossing and back, which included the No Hands Bridge and about 2700 feet of climb. While only a little over 10 miles, it was 105F outside so was more than long enough!





























On Thursday, I took Sultan out from the finish to No Hands Bridge to familiarize him with the end of the trail (which would be ridden in the dark).


2015 mileage
...
7/27 halo 20.37 miles 8568 ft climb 3.6 mph 699.14 total miles
7/28 magic 20.46 miles 2899 ft climb 4.9 mph 719.60 total miles
7/29 magic 9.23 miles 2693 ft climb 4.4 mph 728.83 total miles
7/30 sultan 8.94 miles 2244 ft climb 4.5 mph* 737.77 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Saturday was ride day! The whole thread, including tons more pictures and the whole saga, can be read here.






























On Monday, I went out on Amadeus to see the one section of trail that I had missed. We did a little over 21 miles (from Foresthill to Franciscos and back) with about 8100 feet of climb.






































2015 mileage
...
8/1 sultan 68.58 miles 14991 ft climb 5.4 mph 806.35 total miles
8/2 amadeus 21.19 miles 8060 ft climb 4.3 mph *827.54 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Read the post Dawn!!! LOL I know my backside would have fell off long before 70 miles!!! 

I am sure it was an experience you will never forget!


----------



## liltuktuk

Congrats PhantomHorse! What an experience!

Sadly no riding for me lately or in the future. :sad: Between weather/work/life I haven't got much riding in within the past month. 

On Saturday it was gorgeous weather and I had the day to myself, so after a nice long run I headed to the barn prepared to get in a nice ride on Amira. Walk out in the pasture to catch her and she's looking off. Upon closer inspection her left hind is swollen up like a balloon from hock to hip. :shock: So I walked and trotted her on a line for a bit and while she'll put weight on it, she's just off and uncomfortable. No heat, no obvious scratches/bruises/etc., so I cold hose it for a bit and spend some time grooming her and stuffing her full of peppermints. Come back the next day and while not better, she doesn't seem worse. Fast forward to yesterday (Wednesday), and the vet is out to do shots and she's still swollen on that leg so I have him do a lameness exam. He didn't find anything on that leg and after watching her move takes a look at the other hind. Presses on her hip and she cow kicks and steps to the side and there's an audible click in her hip. :sad: He couldn't determine what exactly was wrong but said time off and bute for a week and see how it goes. He suspects that the swollen leg is due to her compensating. So she's going to be a pasture puff for a while. I called the chiro and she's scheduled to come out in a couple of weeks (earliest I could get). So we'll see.  

In happier news, I sat on Maverick for the first time yesterday. He spun/bucked me off the first try, but with some more slow introductions to weight and a steady eddy horse buddy next to him he relaxed and let me get on and off 4 times with no issues. He was even falling asleep towards the end. I feel like I got run over by a bus this morning from being thrown, and I pulled a muscle in my neck, but overall pleased with him and myself. Love that "little" guy. :loveshower:


----------



## evilamc

liltuktuk that really sucks about Amira, hope she heals up fast! Then I hope you heal up fast too!! Glad you safely got back on and off 4 more times though  He was just trying to see if this is a new way to play!! Haha

PH13...What an amazing experience you got to have!!!!!!!!!!! You can officially say you have the Renegade boot horse pic LOL!

After a very busy long weekend in Ohio...came home and my condo went under contract!!!!!! So pending inspection within 14 days I should be moving next month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still have so much to do but will only make it out there one more weekend before moving! So I'm mainly going to focus on getting my fencing finished (should of been done this past weekend but company lost a box in shipping apparently.) and find hay so I can be stocked up before moving Jax.

Got in a short ride today just around the neighborhood. First ride since last Monday's experience! He's getting so beat up at the barn thanks to a new mare that I can't wait to move him. Poor little guy is being used like a punching bag 

So I've had it with my easyboot gloves flying off at a canter....so I ordered some new boots to try! They're called Scoot Boots! Best of all they came in his blue color!!!! Had our first ride in them today, I've been going back and forth trying to decide if I got the right size. Well we cantered a good canter and they didn't fly off....so thats a good sign. He also was so willing to walk on the gravel! So yay!

2.81 miles 261.06 for the year.


----------



## Roadyy

Liltuktuk, I am doing everything I can to not go through that with my new mare. I have been doing a lot of groundwork and getting her used to pressure and other things on her back. 
Still working on her being comfortable with her feet being worked on so we can get a proper farrier job done on her before I actually sit on her. I have laid across her back as well as stood bouncing beside her while pressing on her back and holding the lower part of her mane.

Here are a couple of pics of us working together. I hope to be riding her by the end of the month.


----------



## ChitChatChet

phantomhorse13 said:


> 2015 mileage
> ...
> 8/1 sultan 68.58 miles 14991 ft climb 5.4 mph 806.35 total miles
> 8/2 amadeus 21.19 miles 8060 ft climb 4.3 mph *827.54 total miles*



OH MY WORD! That is some impressive miles!


----------



## Fellpony

Hi I am back I joined you lot earlier in the year sharing my rides and miles with you all... Then I had a blip in confidence.... I put my house on the market around the same time. I sold up and waited to move feeling very stressed about moving and everything .

Well I have been in my new house 3 weeks now fairly well settled back in the saddle and starting to try ride daily again and up my miles on my sweet Highland pony mare Melody 

Today My Other Half went out to see a new box with me and after 3-4 years without I now have some new wheels and transport out and about yay. I am so happy I could cry  lol

I will add my miles 

I 68.25 plus 5. 5 miles = 173.75 miles in total ( on both Eva and Melody) but from now on will only be riding Melody as Eva has a sharer 

but hers some piccies


----------



## phantomhorse13

Fellpony: I would love to see pictures of what your box looks like with the ramp down and the inside! Looks like a very clever, space-saving design.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out today for his first solo adventure.

And adventure it was. He started out not really wanting to leave and also forgot how to steer. He kept trying to turn back and rush home, which of course wasn't allowed. Made it the 1/2 mile down to the "outdoor arena" (which is really just a mowed area of field) and put his butt to work. We did circles and figure 8s and transitions until he grew his brain back. Then we continued on down the trail.

Things were going ok, though he was still pretty up and looky, until we got into one of the hayfields and the Very Scary Deer was grazing at the far end. I could see it from quite a ways (it was actually a buck already growing a lovely set of antlers), but Phin was so busy looking everywhere else that he didn't see it. Until it ran away. At which point Phin did a half rear, spun around and went to bolt for home. Thank god he only went one stride before I was able to get his head around and he did a choppy but effective one rein stop. Stood for a moment to regroup, and then continued on our way.

Phin did eventually settle down, though it took not only returning home but then going past home and continuing to work on the roads around the farm (which of course run between the Somewhat Scary Corn). We eventually covered a bit over 6 miles, but a lot of it was in circles. Not sure how much of the antics was green horse vs testing vs stubbornness (his bloodlines are known for having opinions). But I stayed on and got him worked though it, so I consider it a successful ride. 





























2015 mileage
...
8/2 amadeus 21.19 miles 8060 ft climb 4.3 mph 827.54 total miles
8/7 phin 6.23 miles 411 ft climb 4.1 mph* 833.77 total miles*


----------



## ChitChatChet

phantomhorse13 said:


> Fellpony: I would love to see pictures of what your box looks like with the ramp down and the inside! Looks like a very clever, space-saving design.


I concur.

When I was a child my parents knew a couple that raised appaloosas horses I think it was.

They turned a school bus into their living quarters with horse quarters too! Quite the motor home


----------



## Fellpony

phantomhorse13 said:


> Fellpony: I would love to see pictures of what your box looks like with the ramp down and the inside! Looks like a very clever, space-saving design.


I can put some more photos up of the inside it needs a few tweeks before I consider it safe..... but its a nice box and wasnt silly money compared with some of the people that convert them


----------



## Fellpony

Heres are some more photos PhantomHorse :d

The few tweeks I would make are a grill of weld mesh over the back windows just incase anything ever jumps that breast bar ( which is removable). At the moment the groom area at the back of the box and the pony area is open so if you were to take anything with you it risks ending up under the ponies feet  so we are thinking of blocking this off with a removable piece of ply or weld mesh , I would like to put a net or doors over the small luton storage over the cab....to keep safe and secure Items I am taking with me... Rubber matting in the horse a area. Also a rubber bottom piece to the divider t prevent horses treading on each other when travelling...

But it is a neat compact little box it carries two larger ponies with ease or can carry one horse upto 16.2 hh in the horse area and still be within weight carry payload of 1360kgs ( which in the UK makes it a 3,5 ton vehicle) :runninghorse2::gallop::cowboy::faceshot: it is light and airy inside And it has a roof vent and window on the top doors that opens above the ramp and and window between the cab and Horse area that opens for fresh air for the horses on longer journeys


----------



## Fellpony

the back view between grooms area which as bridle hooks and drop down saddle holders too fixed to the side of the box. I can take more photos when the box arrives on Monday evening


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, really cool box, we do not have anything like that here in the states.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Fellpony, Thanks for sharing!

I love it.... so practical.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I see one downside of that box as you call it Fellpony. You have to ride with the poop that falls 30 seconds after loading up.


----------



## weeedlady

Oreos Girl said:


> I see one downside of that box as you call it Fellpony. You have to ride with the poop that falls 30 seconds after loading up.


That's exactly what my husband said. I told him Horse people like the smell of horse poop, no worries. 

M


----------



## Eole

> I told him Horse people like the smell of horse poop, no worries


 True! :biggrin:

Fellpony, nice box, very interesting design. And I love your highland pony.

PH, good job on taking Phin solo, a bit nerve-breaking but a success for sure. 
Roadyy, you are really taking one step at a time with Reba, and she's not reacting like the horse you first described. I guess people rushed and pressured that horse into being overly reactive, that's sad. Glad you found her.

QOS


> Last week we had a little tornado


  That's a "little" tornado??? Scary, glad humans and animals are safe.

Liltuktuk, we need an updated pic of Maverick. 

Nice ride on Buttercup this morning. Since we ride lots of hills, I keep her at the walk for slow conditioning miles. On a straight stretch of trail, I let her go into her natural trot. OMG she flies! GPS says 17-20km/h (11-12mph) and it felt effortless. Didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got the helmetcam vid from the latest ride done:


----------



## Fellpony

PH love that ride you did what fabulous scenery  very envious 

Rode for just over and hour around the tracks. Still getting my confidence back so not yet ready to face the busy main rode yet. But I plan on walking her inhand next weekend to my friends place and riding around her 40 acres of tracks  Will start getting some pictures lol

My first riding lesson tomorrow on Melody had her a year now... MY RI will love her she is such a sweet gentle mare  and most of all honest she is only 8 years old.


173.75 + 4 miles = 177.75 Miles








1 stone 2lbs lost ...yay :loveshower:


----------



## Fellpony

Now I have transport I intend to start making you jealous with our scenery over here in the UK  We have some fantastic riding in the UK but you have to be able to travel to access it  

Sherwood Forest, The New Forest... Scottish Mountains, Welsh Mountains..Dartmoor... Exemoor...The fantastic Peak District where i grew up... I will be out and about riding taking photos and videos soon


----------



## karliejaye

I FINALLY got out on the trail! I have been working on polishing up both my boy's dressage fundamentals and starting Chief over fences, and have gotten about 50 miles in in arena work. 
Saturday I met up with a neighbor and we rode BLM trails to Steamboat Rock, which I have gotten lost trying to find before. The ride started out with me getting off and hand walking Cruiser the first 15 minutes or so since he thought it was a great time to practice levade and capriole, hahaha. Once we got out of the neighborhood and onto the real trails he settled so nicely and was a gentleman the whole time, even stepping over plastic bags and bottles (previously a HUGE issue for him). 
He did have 1 spook, a 3'x3' piece of plywood just off the trail (obviously used for target shooting). I got him to ride by it each way and then he showed an interest in it. I allowed him to face up and smell it on his own and just after the photo was taken (below) he pinned his ears, squealed SO loud and proceeded to stomp the tar out of it. It is rattle snake country so I suspect there may have been a snake hiding, thus I quickly pulled him back and moved on. 
It was so nice to get out of the arena! I turned on the endomondo app, but must have immediately hit pause, cause I logged a whole 3 seconds! Darn! We rode for just over 3 hours, all at a walk, since my neighbor is on a new, young horse, so I am guessing we did about 9-10 miles.










:cowboy:


----------



## liltuktuk

Roadyy: I did all of that with Maverick before climbing on, I hope it works out better for you. :wink: I believe the issue I had was he side stepped to balance, realized I was moving with him, and then he started spinning and my saddle slipped a bit eventually resulting in a spin with a buck, and bronc rider I am not...After the first try we had no more issues but we didn't let him move much either, just me climbing on and lots of petting.

I will possibly try again tomorrow if my friend is available to help me. I will get pictures this time!!!

I dropped a sheet of plywood on my foot yesterday (while wearing flipflops)...I apparently can't stay unscathed for more than 5 seconds...


----------



## evilamc

liltuktuk said:


> Roadyy: I did all of that with Maverick before climbing on, I hope it works out better for you. :wink: I believe the issue I had was he side stepped to balance, realized I was moving with him, and then he started spinning and my saddle slipped a bit eventually resulting in a spin with a buck, and bronc rider I am not...After the first try we had no more issues but we didn't let him move much either, just me climbing on and lots of petting.
> 
> I will possibly try again tomorrow if my friend is available to help me. I will get pictures this time!!!
> 
> I dropped a sheet of plywood on my foot yesterday (while wearing flipflops)...I apparently can't stay unscathed for more than 5 seconds...


You can't catch a break can you? Hope tomorrow goes well 

PH I watched like your WHOLE video!!!! What awesome scenery!!

Met up with my friend today after dropping BIL and niece off at the airport  I had to take them into DC yesterday to see the pandas at the zoo...totally cute and all but I HATE GOING TO DC!!!!!!! I can't stand the tourists. 

We had a GREAT ride, and since both our horses love water I took her down to the marina. She hadn't ridden at this park in like 14 years!!!!! She was absolutely loving the trails  We got to the water, horses splish splashed some....then we got the wild idea to untack hop back on and swim! I've never swam with a horse, I've never really ridden Jax out bareback besides around the neighborhood AND I've never got on him from a picknik table!!!!!! I LOVE MY HORSE! He's such a saint with all my antics. As we were untacking a couple pulled up and started talking, loving the horses, so we asked if they would be willing to take pics  They said SURE! We got to be the highlight of their day 

So on to the pics!!!



















My little motorboat!








































































No one else ever wants to ride with us...we can't figure out why? We're just too cool and crazy for everyone here. Man I'm going to miss my rides with her! We're planning a big ride to Lake Anna at the end of this month to go swimming again...our last big ride together before I move!!!!

8.02 miles, 269.08 for the year.


----------



## liltuktuk

Well didn't get to attempt getting on Maverick again yesterday, it poured as I got to the barn and though it cleared up the footing in our riding area was not ideal and I didn't want to risk him slipping. I did take some new pictures of him, so here's the "little" ****** in all his glory.

I have a feeling I'm going to have some saddle fit issues with him, he has no withers and a very short back. *sigh*

Amira seems more comfortable, she's been on bute for a week and she was voluntarily trotting and cantering around the pasture. The swelling in her left hind has also gone down. Now I'll take her off the bute for a bit and see what happens. She was uncomfortable when I was picking up her back feet to clean them out though, so I'm glad I have the chiro scheduled to come out.


----------



## ManicMini

I went out to Baker's Creek this weekend with a friend and my OH. We didn't go far, maybe three miles in a little over an hour or more. The heat and humidity was making everyone, horses included miserable. Spider webs, trails overgrown with thorns and extremely rocky trails made my horse and my OH's horse footsore and quite fussy. We ended up dismounting and walking the horses through the rockiest part of the trail on our way back to the trailer. All in all, the ride was a bust but it was still fun riding out with friends.


----------



## phoenix

I'm taking my first ride in a few weeks tonight, it'll be a short one because 2 Saturday's ago my horse jinked on trail and my knee collided hard with a tree. Had X-rays and the knee examined on Monday and I've got a bruised patella tendon and fluid/swelling behind my kneecap. It's painful, painful to get on the horse and painful to do anything above a walk. 

Also, my new rig. Got the truck the day I hurt my knee. The whole thing makes me look tiny but I can't wait to use it! Going to a dressage show this weekend (taking all the painkillers to get through it) and at some point my riding buddy wants to go camping with our boys.


----------



## egrogan

Wasn't able to do any riding at all last week as I was on the road for work and then a family vacation. 

I was sort of kicking myself because I went to visit my parents at their new home in Georgia, and didn't realize that they are fairly close to Aiken, SC. We went and spent an afternoon doing touristy things there and enjoying the cute shops and restaurants (_everyplace _had a horse theme, fun!), but if I had thought ahead I'm sure I could have brought my riding things and done a fun ride somewhere.

Oh well, got back in the saddle with my trail buddy last night, but we sort of hurried through our ride since there were a lot of menacing storm clouds around. It never did rain though, so we could have gone longer but it did feel great to ride again.










*Total 2015 miles: 86.23*


----------



## Celeste

It has been so hot here and I have been swamped with family things too. I have not been on a trail ride in a while. I have done some arena riding the last two days. I hope to get back on the trail riding program pretty soon.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Came rushing home from work to get George out (it was supposed to be my day off, but someone at work had a sick kid so I went in for the morning). Was supposed to meet my SIL Gina but she had some last minute issues and couldn't make it. Decided to just run the Sugarloaf loop, as I was looking for a good cardio workout with some climbing. Haven't been on these trails in months.. boy was I in for a surprise.

Started out ok:











And then turned a corner and was faced with this:











And unfortunately it didn't get any better. A few places also had some big trees down which we couldn't find a way around. What was supposed to be a good cardio ride turned into a lot of walking back the way we had come! Finally gave up on the hills and went out into the fields.. which had also not been maintained..










Least there we could follow the faint tracks where someone had been out on an atv.. pretty soon we didn't even have that:










Not even a trace of the path left, and those weeds were taller than George in a lot of places!

A shame nobody had cut this field for hay, as the grass was easily over George's back.. he didn't even have to dip his nose to graze.










DH and I have a lot of trail maintenance to do.. and of course it's supposed to be back onto the 90s and humid this weekend.. can't wait to hike those hills with the chainsaw and weedeater. :icon_rolleyes:


2015 mileage
...
8/7 phin 6.23 miles 411 ft climb 4.1 mph 833.77 total miles
8/13 george 12.42 miles 1952 ft climb 5.6 mph* 846.19 total miles*


----------



## QOS

I haven't been riding - didn't have anyone to ride with. Biscuit had started coughing and it got worse so I hauled him to the vet today along with Sarge. Poor Sarge has started wheezing :sad: this week. This breaks my heart. :sad:

Doc said to up the Benedryl and Dex for Sarge to get the COPD under control. He was doing ok until last week.

Biscuit has a lung infection and got a massive antibiotic shot and will get one every day for 6 days plus a medication every 12 hours to dilate his airways so that he can cough this up. 

I left with a HEFTY vet bill.

Hubby said if Sarge doesn't get better he wants to send him up north. Just the thought makes me ill. . It was not a good day

On a happy note we are going to Yellowstone Park next month for a week. We are going to ride while there on rented horses. Can't wait for that!


----------



## gunslinger

Qos.....sorry to hear of your horses issues....

It's mid August here in Dixie and that normally means hot dry weather, and thus the dog days of August. 

I've looked back though my notes and I've seldom rode in August.....this August seems to be cooler than August past and yesterday was another exception.....as a cold front made it's way through the Tennessee Valley.

GF and I rode Dry Creek in the Chattahoochie National Forest of N. Georgia yesterday. While our Walkers normally stretch it out and walk agressively, yesterday they seemed somewhat lackadaisical. Even though it's cooler, it's still quite warm....Miss Lacy is on nights...and usually in her stall and under her fan during the day this time of year.

I think she was sleepy!

Anyway.....198 miles and change......these August rides have me back on course to end the year close to 400 miles, so I think we're back on track and par to years past.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Denise so sorry to hear your boys are sick!! Vet bills aside, I know you hate seeing you guys sick. Fingers crossed that Sarge doesn't need to be sent away. I guess they think your humidity is adding to his issues? Or is it just the heat?

GS its good to hear from you. Hope you and your wife have more saddle time soon! How are things going?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH and I got the horses out first thing in the morning, as we are entering a heat wave. It was already in the low 80s and very humid when we left the barn at 10am (and our normal high temp is only 80F). Phin did much better with company, even though he spent a lot of the time in the front. The bugs are horrendous and no spray seems to last for long.















































2015 mileage
...
8/13 george 12.42 miles 1952 ft climb 5.6 mph 846.19 total miles
8/16 phin 9.64 miles 958 ft climb 4.2 mph* 855.83 total miles*


----------



## greentree

QOS...so sorry Sarge and Biscuit are not well. When Billy Joe had a chronic cough, my vet wanted him on Tucoprim for 3 courses...sold me the packets by the box, and told me I should buy stock...after I pay him, of course, LOL!
Have a wonderful time in Yellowstone!

We are making hay.....no help, so I am getting quite the workout....you do not want to arm wrestle me this year!! 

Had a lovely show yesterday at the livery/winery! I was a judge, and it was a blast. Here is Tootsie with Mary riding. Tootsie has never jumped more that a log on the trail...


----------



## egrogan

QOS, hope your horses get to feeling better soon!

Greentree, what a great picture. Is that the horse you're driving in your avatar? Gorgeous!

Phantom, your post a couple of days ago made me laugh because I could totally understand what you were describing. The meadow grass/weeds everywhere I ride right now is so high Isabel has to plow through it while we're riding. It gets caught in my stirrups and in some places is so thick it actually trips her up, so there are a lot of places we stick to walking because it's hard to see the ground and easy to trip!









Here she is today, figuring that if the grass is hitting her in the chest, she probably gets to eat some of it:





We had a sticky, humid, relatively unpleasant ride today but we made it. Isabel was really uncomfortable afterwards and hard to cool out, but she was looking ok by the time I left the barn. Will probably have to take it easy this week since it looks like summer is here with its last gasp.

*Total 2015 miles: 89.18*


----------



## greentree

egrogan said:


> QOS, hope your horses get to feeling better soon!
> 
> Greentree, what a great picture. Is that the horse you're driving in your avatar? Gorgeous!
> 
> Phantom, your post a couple of days ago made me laugh because I could totally understand what you were describing. The meadow grass/weeds everywhere I ride right now is so high Isabel has to plow through it while we're riding. It gets caught in my stirrups and in some places is so thick it actually trips her up, so there are a lot of places we stick to walking because it's hard to see the ground and easy to trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is today, figuring that if the grass is hitting her in the chest, she probably gets to eat some of it:
> http://youtu.be/zqveyZtWxbs
> 
> We had a sticky, humid, relatively unpleasant ride today but we made it. Isabel was really uncomfortable afterwards and hard to cool out, but she was looking ok by the time I left the barn. Will probably have to take it easy this week since it looks like summer is here with its last gasp.
> 
> 
> 
> *Total 2015 miles: 89.18*


Yes, Tootsie is the poster child for the versatile National Show Horse, LoL!! Thanks, we think she is pretty special!


----------



## QOS

thanks y'all. I went to the barn this morning to give Sarge a shot of the Dex and put him in the arena so he wouldn't be in the sun. Just to keep him cooler so he isn't having a harder time breathing. 

Biscuit would NOT come in at all. He had already been fed and so he was not cooperating... :gallop: this is what we got.

We took Sarge up front and then went back down and we were able to catch him in the little corral. Can't say I blame him...poor guy got a 35cc shot of anitbiotics and we squirted the other meds in his mouth. Barry said he thought most got on him. :icon_rolleyes:

We went back this evening to put Sarge out in the pasture and give Biscuit the other oral meds. I squirted it in feed this time and he scarffed it up. A storm was blowing in and it started raining so we were done and left. 

They say it is the bahai hay that causes horses here so much problems plus the heat and humidity. Sarge has never really been sick - other than worms after I got Biscuit (poor old Biscuit was FULL of worms when I got him). This just breaks my heart to hear him wheezing. He is only 13 years old. M vet said he'd be fine north of Dallas. :frown_color: I can't imagine him not being with me. I would be so afraid of someone mistreating him, neglecting him or selling him to meat dealers.

He has top notch bloodlines, was trained in team penning, has the softest, slowest, smoothest lope that you have ever seen and on top of that, he is a snuggle bug. Ugh...y'all pray for my boy please. And me, too, because I will have to kill my husband if he sells my horse.


----------



## Roadyy

Running behind this morning, but wanted to share our ride from Saturday while I had a few seconds.



























































We rode out from my friend's place where we are keeping the boys. It was a nice ride.


8-15-15 *9.2 miles*

Total *114.07*


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I will add a prayer for Biscuit and your husband's well being. Is it possible to put him on a different hay or would steaming it solve the issue he has with Bahia?


----------



## phoenix

Veered away from trail riding this past Saturday for a spot of dressage, phoenix was a star, so relaxed and cooperative! I couldn't be more proud of him. I really think him being a trail horse has given him so much more confidence to be brave and do other things, he was so willing to try and wasn't phased by anything at all. Plastic bags, other horses freaking out, the judges box.... Nothing, he barely glanced for more than a few seconds at things I thought would scare the pants off him. 

He also did brilliantly trailering in my new set up which is good news; I will feel a lot braver when we finally get round to taking him camping and trying out new trails next year. The trailer will be fixed up and painted in the fall.


----------



## paintgirl96

Putting quite a few back country trail miles on this new gal! 14.2h APHA mare, "Snickers". Though she be but little, she is fierce! :runninghorse2::gallop:
Have still managed to ride approximately 350-375 miles, even after taking 6 weeks off due to having my daughter May 31st.


----------



## Zexious

^She has got the prettiest markings! <3
And that number isn't something to scoff at, especially considering your time off!


----------



## ChitChatChet

paintgirl96 said:


> Have still managed to ride approximately 350-375 miles, even after taking 6 weeks off due to having my daughter May 31st.


Impressive! You are tough.

Did you ride right up to delivery?


----------



## Fellpony

Well Melody and me went inhand showing at the weekend we got a 2nd in best condition and a 3rd in M & M class. I got to try my new horsebox with Melody and Eva and we went to a show about 15 miles away both loaded and travelled really well so a thumbs up for our new box as Eva is a poor traveller normally and she is the reason we have a box not a trailer  

Tonight I have been practising for my first ever ridden show class so rode for 45 mins working on my walking and trotting transitions did approx 3 miles tonight will do more tomorrow. Working on losing two more stones before I do much cantering on her. I am going to work really hard to lose my weight.

180.75 + 3 miles =183.75 miles total

Heres a pic of me showing Melody so proud of my beautiful pony


----------



## egrogan

What a team you make Fellpony! She looks gorgeous and you complement her well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony

Rode again for 45 min mainly in trot working on strengthing my leg muscles for riding again. I did about 4 miles in total. I am absolutely loving being back in the saddle. 

183.75 + 4 = 187.75 miles in total


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Hi Everybody! I haven't been around in a while, with lots of company for the summer. Now I am back to work gearing up for another school year.

We have had a lot going on, including adding a 13 year old boy to our family. He is a cousin who was removed from his mom's care and needed a home or he was going into foster care. He has some special needs, but he fits in great with us! He loves technology and animals, particularly riding horses!

We have also found lots of new trails and cool places in our new home. I LOVE this place!

Here is the boy:











QOS, I wish I lived closer. I would love to have Sarge! He has always sounded like the nicest gelding! And its nice and cool here. Now that we have another rider in the family, we miss having an extra horse. I hope he feels better soon. 

Fellpony, you and your pony are cute as can be. No surprise you took a prize! 

Roadyy, your family rides are such a pleasure to see! 

And Phantom, your ride in the Tevis is awesome! I would love to do that some day.

Greentree, doing day without help is a little like going to boot camp. I hope you have plenty of linament for your muscles.

Missing you all and glad to see you.


----------



## ManicMini

A friend joined me for a ride around the property where my horse is kept and this a pic she took of us! I thought I would share it with y'all.


----------



## Fellpony

rode on my back tracks today melody was happy to be riden she came straight up to be caught... I did some practising for my ridden show... I had Aby and Jess ride around with me behind trotting just to see how she would react to the trot round at the show... 4 days left till its show day  my first ridden classes  I am walking and trotting everyday no increasing the amount of time i am trotting  my legs are like jelly due to lack of use for the last 6 months  but I will be riding fit again. I am determined.

187.75 + 4 = 191.75


----------



## evilamc

Fellpony sounds like youre having a lot of fun! Good luck at the show.

Glad to hear you're riding again Foxtail! That was very nice of you to take in the young boy. Now he gets to grow up with horses! Lucky kid.

Its been TOO hot and sticky to get much riding in, I've got in two short rides though. Today we just rode around the neighborhood and I pushed for a strong flatwalk/gait the whole ride  Was so much fun!

4.62 +2.2 = 275.9 for the year.


----------



## greentree

" I hope you have plenty of linament for your muscles"......

It is the strangest thing...I do not get sore since I gave up grains and sugar. I can ride for hours, haul hay, do Zumba...no soreness.


----------



## Roadyy

greentree, I am finding the same results from cutting out gluten, sugar and sodas. That and regularly hitting the gym all seem to be keeping soreness away. The pain I do feel reminds me of a saying a friend told me when I complained about it. Pain is nothing more than weakness leaving the body.


----------



## greentree

Yay, Roadyy!! Most people think I have turned into some sort of zealot....but it is a fact at my house. 
Here is my DH before and after....last Oct to this early Aug....no exercise, because in Early July, he had hernia surgery. He sent this in to Dr. William Davis, and Dr. Davis posted it on his blog!!


----------



## Woodhaven

Greentree glad your husband is doing so well after his surgery, the pictures tell the story.
I was lucky that my Mother was decades ahead of her time with healthy eating habits, she made quite a study of proper nutrition and we were a very healthy family because of it.

today it was much cooler after several days of heat and humidity so I went out for a really nice ride, there were practically no flies in the woods which made it enjoyable and I even found a new trail. I hadn't ridden for several days and I could tell my mare was feeling pretty good while I was grooming and tacking up but she just headed out like she was worked every day and was excellent on the trails. I even think she enjoyed scouting out the new one. Some of the trails are getting overgrown and I really have to trust her judgement on picking the proper way. Sometimes I am unsure and she says "uh uh not that way, this way" and she is usually right. Not sure of the miles, at least 4, gone for 2 hrs.
It is so nice to have a good steady, sensible, surefooted, non spooky, good alone or in company horse for my senior years, and she even does well in the show ring, we have gotten lots of compliments when I showed her for the first time this year.


----------



## Roadyy

greentree, I lost about 8 pounds when I cut out sodas,bread and gluten with MIL and DW. Then it planed off with no further loss until I joined the gym a month ago and started going as often as possible. Sometimes 5 times a week, sometimes only twice a week, but over the last month I have lost almost 15 lbs according to the scale at home. I know it will soon slow down as well then the consistent burn will take place as some fat turns to muscle. Most of my weight is in my gut area and most of my workouts consist of core muscle exercises and cardio. I get on the tread mill twice a trip for 30 minutes with a mix of hills and flat. I run on the flat and power walk on the hills to where I was just power walking in the beginning. I can really tell the difference in my stamina since I started. I also pay attention to my heart rate to see the difference in it as I get further into this. 

Pain is merely weakness leaving the body.


----------



## QOS

Roadyy, thanks for the prayers! They worked.

Thanks everyone for the kind words and wishes/prayers for my horses. I took them both back to the vet this morning and had a good report. Doc did the glove over the muzzle for Biscuit to make him breath deep and he said the fluid was gone. My cousin had asked me about his heart due to the edema in his sides. Doc double checked his heart, good recovery rate after the deep breathing, normal rhythym, no murmur so he was good to go!!! Sarge is not wheezing at all. We have had several days of heavy rain so that knocked down dust and pollen. Biscuit was on a heavy duty antibiotic - Baytril - it is in the family of Levequin. Hubby took that and had muscle ligament issues so I will keep an eye out on my boy. He seems just fine.  

I am hoping to maybe get in a ride next weekend. Giving Biscuit a little more time off so he recovers nicely. My new saddle is being shipped early this coming week...a Sharon Saare endurance saddle. May never run an endurance ride but I am going to fake it til I make it!

Foxtail - if he has to be rehomed :sad: I will give you a call. I am hoping that he is ok. He will have to be on meds in the hot season. How wonderful that you were able to help this child in his time of need. Hugs. :loveshower:

Loved all the pictures everyone!!! 

Greentree - Tootsie looks great. What a cute hinney!!! Hubby looks fabulous!!!

ManicMini - that didn't sound like a fun ride....LOL sounds like some of ours with the spiders!

Egrogan - love the fly ear cap!!

Phoenix - glad the trail riding helped. I always kind a laugh when we say "just a trail horse" because dang...it takes a special horse to be a trail horse!

Paintgirl - you are one tough chick! I don't know that I could have done that!!!

Fell Pony - that is the prettiest horse. OMG I love her. Sounds like quiet a few of us are working hard losing weight. I have lost 17 lbs thank God and working on losing more. I am sure Biscuit will be glad to haul around less of me.

Dawn, how is George doing? Hope he is doing great - that is quiet a long way for him to haul all the way across the country, ride the Tevis and then haul all the way back! What a trooper!!!


----------



## Fellpony

Went up the farm late tonight met Aby one of my riders up there. First we bought Savannah in she is a 6 Year old welsh cob mare having 2 month R & R before being brought back slowly into work we groomed her and picked her feet out before turning her away again.... The we brought in Melody and Eva we brushed then tacked them up and went riding on the back tracks together for about 30 mins before going in the jumping paddock to practice for or up coming show... I worked melody in a forward walk with Eva leading the way then in a few circuits of trot on either rein. Practice standing in a line up... doing our individual show and the sitting trot which I dont think Melody has done much of as she kept want to stop lol so we need to work more in sitting trot esp as it is all sitting trot in a Concours D'Elegance Class.... I had a wonderful time tonight with me and Aby taking in turn to lead each other.... I rode for over an hour so 5 miles to our total.

Here is a sneak preview of my beautiful Concours D'Elegance Costume (skirt jacket and hatband ) that I will be wearing on Sunday on my beautiful Melody when both of us will be having our first attempt at this class...... :S

171.75 + 5 = 176.75 miles


----------



## Fellpony

Once this show is over going to see if my partner will box us up and out somewhere for a wonderful hack I have a few places in mind watch for the photos


----------



## greentree

Yay, QOS! So glad! 

I am reduced to DH's old iPhone... Due to my own klutziness. I cannot figure out how to post pictures , boohoo. 

DH does look good! He has lost 1.25 lbs per week since we started. I have lost about 2/3 of a lb per week. Ahem......of course he had more to lose....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManicMini

Oh my goodness FellPony, that costume is the epitome of elegance! You look quite grand 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix

Gotn nice quiet ride in tonight, about 3 miles, I would have a more precise distance if my gas watch hdnt crapped out half way around. Oh well. First longish ride since my knee was hurt and it did okay until about 30 minutes from the end of the ride then the pain set in. It's all swelled up now I'm at home. It'll get better, just taking its time.

Bumped into a woman on trail who was there when phoenix was born, she was very excited to see him now all grown up and see how far he's come since his crazy baby days.

Riding tomorrow morning too, probably the same route we took tonight. 

Sorry for the blurry photo but this is the best of the bunch I took tonight. Hopefully better ones tomorrow.


----------



## QOS

OMG Fell Pony - I love the costume!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Fellpony

QOS said:


> OMG Fell Pony - I love the costume!!! Stunning!!!


Thank you QOS... I have one more day to practice then in at the deep end shall we say lol.. but I will be back with some piccies from Sunday for you all to see... After this I will be back to hacking and using the box to take us to some wonderful places to hack


----------



## phoenix

Beautful morning for a ride today, nice cool temps and less bugs than usual. We went 5 1/2 miles, the same route as yesterday but with the gps actually working, so yesterday's ride was longer than I had thought. 



The parks service have been doing some work in the reserve and opened up a lovely meadow for the trail riders, it's really pretty.







And we went for a wander up the creek .


----------



## egrogan

Got in a lot of riding this week, some in the ring and some outside. We encountered a huge grey fox on our ride last night-it darted out in front of us and ran across a hay field. I was more worried about it than Izzy; she seemed like she wanted to chase after it but that didn't seem like a good plan to me. I kept both hands on the reins for that encounter so no pic, though it would have been cool 

View of the property last night on our ride:









And took an early ride this morning-it was perfect, cool temps, no bugs...http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q695/erin_grogan/Isabel/52FC590D-4DCB-4F3A-9900-5E9389A31BBC_zpsnuosbwnr.jpg[/IMG]

Total miles: 92.35
[size=1][i]Posted via Mobile Device[/i][/size]


----------



## egrogan

Oops, last picture didn't work:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was the 13th day in a row I had to work.. and boy was it a doozy. Was supposed to be done at 1 but actually got home just after 5!

After grabbing a quick bite, decided to get the horses out as I sure needed a stress release. DH took Sultan and I took Phin. We figured we wouldn't be out long as its getting dark so early now.














































































We stayed out a bit longer than intended.. but Phin did great and the ride was sooooo good for my brain!! :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
8/16 phin 9.64 miles 958 ft climb 4.2 mph 855.83 total miles
8/22 phin 6.77 miles 750 ft climb 4.1 mph* 862.60 total miles*


----------



## weeedlady

Rode a bit today with my cousin. I think hers were the 1st horses I ever rode, way back when we were kids. Today we borrowed a friend's horse and we took a bit of a trail ride. SO much fun. Cousins. Riding together again after 40 some years!







That's my cousin on my TWH Raven, and me on our friend Bella. how do you like that tongue?

eta shoot, it's upside down! I don't know how to fix it. sorry.


----------



## Eole

QOS, glad to hear the good news about your horses.

Fellpony: you and your pony look so good! Nice costume too.

On the food subject. I quit most sugar and process carbs in March and switched to full grains whenever possible. It's not a diet, just making better choices. Plus working out. Lost 12lbs and feeling great.

I've been on vacation for over a week and have been riding almost every day. I take one mare one day, and the other the next day. I had my 12yo niece last week and we rode together. First time riding with company for Buttercup. She's the green horse, but she's the leader. I'm not surprised, Alizé was glad to follow and took good care of her young rider. I love my mares!

That would be 186km in the saddle in 2015 and still going strong!


----------



## SarahStorms

We hauled about an hour and half away from home to check out the Walthour Moss Foundation. It was so worth it!!! Miles and miles of sandy trails. 

This was my mares first long haul AND first long trail ride (we rode for about 2 1/2 hours, not sure how many miles). She was amazing...Crossed water for the first time and even cantered (she is very green, so this is big for us). She lead the way most of the time! :cowboy:

We couldn't have asked for a better day:loveshower:
The only casualty was a lost bell boot... hahaha


----------



## Roadyy

Got a shorter ride in Saturday morning than I had planned, but was a ride just the same. The humidity was high and neither I nor Little Man were feeling a long one. We, instead, made a loop around the nearby lake and headed back to the pasture. Then while picking up a deeper feed bowl from a friend in the posse I was asked, by another woman in the posse who was at her barn, about using Rowdy in the posse since her mare is 4 moths pregnant. She met me that evening before feeding and we took Little Man and rowdy around the block so she could get a feel of him. She was amazed at his cool temperament as a 5 year old and looks forward to riding him again. 





















*8-22-15* morning *6.48 miles*; evening *2.78 miles*

Total *123.33 miles*


----------



## liltuktuk

No riding still for me, but the equine chiropractor came out and did Amira's first adjustment this morning. She is feeling so much better already! Chiro suspected that she was kicked in her left hip which knocked her out of alignment and caused some muscle damage. She did a full adjustment on her and already Amira is standing and moving better, and you can see that the tension has gone out of her back.

I am to handwalk her for 15 minutes for 3 days, then put her tack on her and handwalk her for 15 minutes for 2 days. If she's still moving and looking good after that I can start working her long and low with some hills at a walk and build her muscles back up. She has a recheck in 2 weeks.

I took her for her first walk today after her adjustment and my fire breathing arab is back!!! She was prancing and snorting and making a fool out of herself the whole time, but I didn't care because I know it meant she's feeling better.

I don't think she's ever had an adjustment before, and it was hysterical watching her through the process. She'd be watching the vet with this look of "what are you doing back there, that feels weird.....oooohhhhhhhhhh that feels better now!" and then start licking and chewing. She was a very good patient.


:happydance:


----------



## Roman

Haven't been active in this thread lately.  Have been slacking off a bit on trail riding as we've been either doing stuff on the ground or riding in the arena. Most recent trail I've tracked was August 13, a birthday ride which went well for the most part. We cantered quite a bit. Then I decided to go around this one hay field and up to the road, then ride home. Someone's dog came running our way and Roman freaked and bolted across the hay field. Really freaky but I managed to stay on even though I lost one stirrup. 

Rides: 47
Miles: 91.34
Hours: 35:17:17


----------



## evilamc

Got in a nice ride this morning with some friends  We went to local trails that I ride at a lot. We did quite a bit of trotting, I tried to keep Jax gaiting but my friend who was in front, her horse just moved out too fast at the trot  So I don't really know for sure what Jax was doing to keep up but we kept up lol!! I really need to work on building up his muscles and speed at the gait, I do it some but not as much as I need to.

6.68 miles today, 282.58 for the year.


----------



## Eole

Sarah, sounds like your green mare was a star!
Liltuktuk, glad your mare is acting up because she feels better.
Rick: cool pic of your shadow!
Weedlady, I got a sore neck looking at your pic  but sounds like a fun ride with your cousin.

Today, I hooked the trailer. Alize was already excited in her stall: she KNOWS what that means. Dreaded moment: getting on the trailer... she JUMPED in without hesitation. :loveshower: I kind of hope it's because she's starting to like this. We headed to a trailhead not too far (15 minutes drive) and rode 20km (12mi) through the woods on wild trails and ATV tracks. Just me and my girl. Through mud and river crossings, she was perfect. Deer flies were bad. We had boot issues initially, but they stayed on after two came off. They didn't like the mud, neither did my mare. Next time, I'll be using athletic tape under the boots.
We took a half-way break and shared an apple. Life is good.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh Eole what a great ride! Glad shes getting better about loading! Pretty much everytime I take Jax somewhere, when he gets off trailer I take him to graze for a few minutes. Grass is ALWAYS greener in the other pastures didn't ya know? So I feel like that gives him something to look forward to when we load up.

I actually got today off work! We only had one dog scheduled so I just rescheduled it for tomorrow and closed shop for the day  The tenants at the barn that have the new mare asked if I'd take them to the trail I love, Meadowood (same place I rode yesterday) sometime so they could check it out. I figured why not today since I have off work and we could go in the morning.

Man oh man is their mare bad for loading, and its not because shes scared either, they just baby her so much she likes to see what she can get away with. I finally got my dressage whip out after watching them trying to bribe her to step on with pears...Just did some tapping on her butt, pressure and release way...and on she went. Took a few tries to get her all the way on, but it worked...she also loaded to go home MUCH better too after riding.

Was an interesting ride, 1 horse shared between a family of 4 then myself on Jax. The parents walked and the kids alternated riding...the dad did hop on at the end though for a canter through the field  Hes a retired grand prix jumper...he was so excited when it was finally his turn. They had a lot of fun though and are already begging me to take them again lol! Sucks that I'm moving soon but hopefully they'll find a trailer for themselves.

The zebra ears returned!









3.35 miles today, 285.93 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

^^Love those zebra ears!! 

It's been so wet here since Sunday, today was the first day I could get out and ride. Isabel hates when the ground is boggy and muddy, so we kept it really simple and just did a couple of laps around the property. The next few days look clear and a lot cooler, so hoping to get in a couple of good rides this weekend.









*Total 2015 miles: 92.26*


----------



## Zexious

^Hoping for drier weather for you!

Glad to hear everyone is doing well <3


----------



## jamesqf

Eole said:


> Dreaded moment: getting on the trailer... she JUMPED in without hesitation. :loveshower: I kind of hope it's because she's starting to like this.


Yeah, it's so neat to watch them go from "No WAY are you getting me in that thing!" to "Oh, boy, we're going for a ride!"


----------



## Roman

Had a nice ride Monday night, just went the usual route down the road. 2.76 miles and rode for 55 minutes. 







Rides: 48 
Miles: 94.10
Time: 36:13:09 (hrs/min/sec)


----------



## ManicMini

My boy has been very sore over our rocky trails so a friend was nice enough to offer to let me ride her mare so I wouldn't have to miss out on the action. We went up to Norris on the High Point Trail and we ended up on 2-3 different trails. We somehow got ourselves so lost that we managed to come out of Norris onto a freeway! 

We had to call for help to come save us as we had been riding for six miles and never found the lookout on High Point Trail or the end of it. It was a lot of fun and their were lots of laughs during our adventure, it's the most fun i've had in a very long time.


----------



## karliejaye

Ah, I have been dying to get back on the trail, but we have been absolutely inundated by wildfire smoke  
Rain and a change in winds is expected this weekend, so I am hoping the smoke will clear enough to make a short ride possible. My old riding instructor may haul over and ride her green prospect to the river with me. Fingers crossed it clears up!


----------



## egrogan

Karliejaye, I have no experience with wildfires but it sounds absolutely terrifying. Hope you and your family are all safe.


----------



## karliejaye

egrogan said:


> Karliejaye, I have no experience with wildfires but it sounds absolutely terrifying. Hope you and your family are all safe.


We are actually many many miles away from them (thank goodness), but the winds have blown the smoke over our area and it has been lingering for about 2 weeks now. Actually, almost all of Oregon has been covered in the smoke. I feel awful for those who have asthma, and even worse for those who have lost their homes this summer and the many who are still evacuated. 

Here's a photo from a few days ago showing just how smoky it has been:


----------



## ChitChatChet

karliejaye said:


> Ah, I have been dying to get back on the trail, but we have been absolutely inundated by wildfire smoke
> Rain and a change in winds is expected this weekend, so I am hoping the smoke will clear enough to make a short ride possible. My old riding instructor may haul over and ride her green prospect to the river with me. Fingers crossed it clears up!


We haven't done any riding lately for the same reason.

Visibility during the day for us is half mile at the worst lately. 

We are babysitting 2 large dogs whose owners lost their home in a fire near us.

I am craving some fresh air.


----------



## karliejaye

ChitChat, are you near the Soda Complex? That one is terrifying from the pictures I have seen. I am ready for some rain to knock the soot from the air. Come on Autumn!


----------



## phantomhorse13

karliejaye said:


> Here's a photo from a few days ago showing just how smoky it has been:


OMG, that is horrifying.. even more so when I took a close look at that map and realized the Cougar Creek fire is in the area I used to live in (Trout Lake, WA)!! There were such amazing trails on Mt Adams.. what a terrible thought that they may all be gone now.


----------



## QOS

Dang, those wild fires are the pits.

Dawn, I didn't know you had lived over on the other coast.

I wish I had good news to report on Biscuit. I talked to the vet yesterday and told him Biscuit was coughing again. He said to put him on antibiotics for a few more days. I had some already and doled them out to be given when he was fed.

I went back to the barn last evening and he started coughing again after eating carrots. Hummmm...went back today and he seemed fine and somewhat better.

Barry and I went this evening just at sunset. I noticed several cars down at the end of the pasture road but didn't really know who it was. I told Barry it looked like Phil's car so it must be something with Master Piece. 

I fed Biscuit some carrots and was putting fly wipe on him and he started hacking again. I told Barry maybe his throat is just sore and the carrots irritate it. A truck came from the down the pasture road and dang if it wasn't my vet looking at Master Piece. He stopped and I told him Biscuit was coughing up a lung. I had to halter Biscuit and he listened him and told me that he hadn't been wheezing Friday but he was now. He said "I know this is not good news. I think it is COPD". 

Oh my stars. I could barely speak after that. I thanked Doc and told him to bill me for the call and he refused. Sweet man. He said to start him tomorrow on the Benedryl. I guess this is why he was struggling when we were in Louisiana in mid July. I thought he was slightly out of shape but was surprised at how winded he got. 

Words can't express how upset I am over my horses. They are my babies.


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, I am sorry to see that about Biscuit. Hopefully if it is COPD it can be managed well enough to still enjoy great rides with him.


----------



## Celeste

Denise, cool weather will be coming soon. That should help the horses. I guess you guys are going to just have to move north. Your DH will understand.......

I hope the horses feel better soon.


----------



## ChitChatChet

karliejaye said:


> ChitChat, are you near the Soda Complex? That one is terrifying from the pictures I have seen. I am ready for some rain to knock the soot from the air. Come on Autumn!


No. We are getting loads of smoke from the fire near Troy OR, so much so our sky is dark and at times we can only see a half mile away.

Then there's the Clearwater Complex, Lawyers Complex, Tepee Springs that are all smoking us out.

Back in 2012 we had a bad fire near us and the smoke was still bad when I left the very end of September, when I got back a month later the smoke was finally gone. I hope its not that way this year.

I want to breathe.

We desperately need rain


----------



## Zexious

karliejay--We're getting the smoke all the way here in Colorado from your fires so I can't imagine how bad it is for those close to it! Keep safe.


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. I wish we could move north for the summers! 

Celeste - I read on the health threads that a MSM has produced great results for a HF member here in Texas. I am going to give that a go and not try the Benedryl on Biscuit. . Hopefully we will have an early fall.


----------



## Oreos Girl

QOS, I am not a vet but, in your story every time this coughing started Biscuit is eating carrots. Could he have an allergy to the carrots? I really hope this is it because our animals are like our kids. The wheezing is an anaphylaxis to the carrots?


----------



## QOS

I wish that was it. I have gave him carrots for a a long time. He still has some edema. I went yesterday and didn't give him carrots and he was coughing but just 2 muffled ones. He looks and seems ok. 

I got an email that my new Sharon Saare saddle is on its way to me. I should have it Wednesday and will have to sign for it so I will have to be home.  I will probably go next weekend and at least put it on him and ride around just a bit and see how it go.


----------



## phoenix

QOS said:


> Dang, those wild fires are the pits.
> 
> Dawn, I didn't know you had lived over on the other coast.
> 
> I wish I had good news to report on Biscuit. I talked to the vet yesterday and told him Biscuit was coughing again. He said to put him on antibiotics for a few more days. I had some already and doled them out to be given when he was fed.
> 
> I went back to the barn last evening and he started coughing again after eating carrots. Hummmm...went back today and he seemed fine and somewhat better.
> 
> Barry and I went this evening just at sunset. I noticed several cars down at the end of the pasture road but didn't really know who it was. I told Barry it looked like Phil's car so it must be something with Master Piece.
> 
> I fed Biscuit some carrots and was putting fly wipe on him and he started hacking again. I told Barry maybe his throat is just sore and the carrots irritate it. A truck came from the down the pasture road and dang if it wasn't my vet looking at Master Piece. He stopped and I told him Biscuit was coughing up a lung. I had to halter Biscuit and he listened him and told me that he hadn't been wheezing Friday but he was now. He said "I know this is not good news. I think it is COPD".
> 
> Oh my stars. I could barely speak after that. I thanked Doc and told him to bill me for the call and he refused. Sweet man. He said to start him tomorrow on the Benedryl. I guess this is why he was struggling when we were in Louisiana in mid July. I thought he was slightly out of shape but was surprised at how winded he got.
> 
> Words can't express how upset I am over my horses. They are my babies.


So sorry about Biscuits health issues, and coughing is no fun, its exhausting and really annoying so i bet he doesn't feel too great. Hopefully now you have an idea whats causing it you can help relieve his symptoms. I should come see your vet, i've been coughing on and off since 2012 and my dr can't figure out whats causing it. It's annoying, not only to me but to everyone around me. 

Fingers crossed the fall comes early and your boy feels better.


----------



## greentree

QOS said:


> Dang, those wild fires are the pits.
> 
> Dawn, I didn't know you had lived over on the other coast.
> 
> I wish I had good news to report on Biscuit. I talked to the vet yesterday and told him Biscuit was coughing again. He said to put him on antibiotics for a few more days. I had some already and doled them out to be given when he was fed.
> 
> I went back to the barn last evening and he started coughing again after eating carrots. Hummmm...went back today and he seemed fine and somewhat better.
> 
> Barry and I went this evening just at sunset. I noticed several cars down at the end of the pasture road but didn't really know who it was. I told Barry it looked like Phil's car so it must be something with Master Piece.
> 
> I fed Biscuit some carrots and was putting fly wipe on him and he started hacking again. I told Barry maybe his throat is just sore and the carrots irritate it. A truck came from the down the pasture road and dang if it wasn't my vet looking at Master Piece. He stopped and I told him Biscuit was coughing up a lung. I had to halter Biscuit and he listened him and told me that he hadn't been wheezing Friday but he was now. He said "I know this is not good news. I think it is COPD".
> 
> Oh my stars. I could barely speak after that. I thanked Doc and told him to bill me for the call and he refused. Sweet man. He said to start him tomorrow on the Benedryl. I guess this is why he was struggling when we were in Louisiana in mid July. I thought he was slightly out of shape but was surprised at how winded he got.
> 
> Words can't express how upset I am over my horses. They are my babies.


Denise, i am so sorry! Do you feed a pelleted feed? 

Billy Joe was scoped one time for a persistent cough, and that vet said he was allergic to bermuda grass.


----------



## egrogan

Adding to the well wishes for Biscuit!

I got out to ride with my trail buddy last night. We went around 4:30, and when we were coming back around 6, there was a noticeable difference in the amount of daylight compared to the last afternoon ride we took a couple of weeks ago. I'm not really a summer person, but I do dread the days shortening!

Anyway, we had a picture perfect afternoon for our ride:



























I forgot to shut my mileage app off when we got back to the barn, and only remembered it in the car about halfway home. I know we didn't ride 15 miles (though that would be nice!!), I think it was closer to 2, so I'm going with that  That makes our *Total 2015 miles: 94.35*


----------



## phoenix

Lovely ride today . 6 miles. The wild flowers are going crazy and it's just such a pretty ride.


----------



## Woodhaven

My sister and I went out for a short ride today, about 2 m and moved on a little as we wanted to have enough time to work with her mini and Shetland when we got back.
We are working on ground driving with the two little ones. They look so cute with their harnesses on. We do some ring work with them, thru and over trotting poles, weaving thru cones etc. I am working on trotting circles and reversing direction and doing figure 8's while driving just to make it more interesting for them. Then out on the lawn weaving in and out anything we could find then the finale was up the road and back. Hopefully soon they will be competent enough to hook up the buggy (my old knees would appreciate that).
Tomorrow I am trailering up to a conservation area with some friends for a longer ride.


----------



## QOS

Thanks y'all. I am going to take Biscuit and Sarge to my friend Margaret's house for a week to see if it is the bahaia hay that is bringing this on. I went and talked to the vet today and he said this would be a cheaper way to find out than allergy testing. I called Margaret and she said they could go in their front pasture and she would feed them. :-( I am going to miss my boys. She is 75 miles from me. If it is the bahaia hay, I will have to move them from their current home. Their pasture is bahaia and they raise bahaia there so it is counterproductive to have them there. 

I am going tomorrow to ride my cousin's TW mare that has been retired. She has EPM and was struck by lightening. Kellie said she has 9 lives like a cat  She said she can be brought out of retirement and I can ride her til Biscuit is able to be ridden. Hoping that is soon - my new saddle will be here Wednesday. Seems I can't win for losing :-(


----------



## Celeste

This evening, I decided to try to catch a short ride after the rain. My plan was to finish before dark. My crazy girl was fine as we left the barn. She was a little nervous when we saw an armadillo on the way out. I only took her a little over 1/4 of a mile. When we turned back toward the house, she was hyper, but ok. 

When we got back to the spot where the armadillo had been, she stopped. When I tried to get her to move forward, she would do a little buck. I was determined to stay on her because if I dismount her when she is being bad, she will remember the trick. It took until it was dark to go about 100 feet. 

I was starting to get a little bit rattled so I stopped and called DH on my cell phone. He came out and talked to her. She finally would follow him (with me dutifully staying on) for a little bit and then she would throw another tantrum. 

She finally woke up enough to reality to figure out that I was not going to dismount until she went to the get off spot by the tack room. 

My half mile ride ended up being .7 miles. Bad Princess. 

I guess that armadillos eat horses after dark? Maybe it was a vampire armadillo.

This a picture of the track we took. My intention was that we rode straight to the highway and straight back. Bad Princess.

This gets me up to 65 miles. Hopefully I can put some more miles on without so many circles......


----------



## Celeste

Too late to edit. Oh well. Here is a better idea of our insanity........


----------



## mslady254

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=4rsvLW_Dlf8

A video clip from my ride on Friday. 
I also made a thread and put it there...sorry for the double post. I've seen several inquiries about available trails in middle Tnaand since Percy Warner ,,,a Nashville city park, is one of my favorites I thought Idpost it. Not the most scenic spot but where I got my phone out and filmed.lol.

Sonny and I were out solo...something I've been building up to. We were on the trail aboutan hour and a half.....not very long, but I considered it our first genuine solo ride. He was a rock star! Quite an accomplishment for a hot,nervous Nellie, everything around the next corner is a saber toothedhorse eating monster kind of horse he used to be.. 

Fay


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, I couldn't see either one of your pictures.

MSLady, next time I have a rideable horse at my dad's we will have to try that out.


----------



## evilamc

Got two great rides in this weekend to celebrate my last day at work being tomorrow/the upcoming move/last rides with friends!

Sunday I went to the battlefield and met up with only one friend, she just found out shes pregnant so we wanted a nice easy ride with just the two of us. We haven't been able to get together in months and the boys totally missed each other. We had a great time!

Then todayyyyyy I planned a ride to Lake Anna State Park! I got four friends to go with me, it was about an hour and 15 minutes away!! OMG SO FUN!!! So we started planning the ride after the last swimming adventure because this park is basically known for its horsey swimming spot. So we rode almost the whole park, then got lost/back tracked some, then finally found the swimming area!! Just as we pulled up a group of other riders had just finished and were leaving, so perfect timing. Jax was a little gaiting machine with all the trotting we did today. Until their horses started getting in too quick of trots I was able to hold him in his gait. Hes getting stronger! So hopefully eventually we'll be able to keep up with the faster trots at a gait...We end up doing this awkward pace/trot/canter to keep up now haha.

Man I think this was the best time I've EVER had with my horse and I will remember it forever! Was a great way to say goodbye to Virginia!

One pic from the battlefield









Heading in! We wore bathingsuits under our clothes 













































Picnic area by trailer parking even had hitching posts 


























All the pics from swimming are stills from the video. I propped my phone up with my helmet on the ground and got the perfect view! I took 20 minutes of video but edited it down to 7 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wUYTAOzDko&feature=youtu.be

5.7 and 12.75, 304.38 for the year! YAY broke 300!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Trying to catch up after a long weekend. Happy to see that people have been getting some saddle time!

DH and I went up to Maine on Thursday for the Northeast Challenge. I had been back and forth in my head about going to this ride at all after the Tevis ordeal.. I was concerned Sultan hadn't fully recovered. I tried to talk DH into dropping down to the 50, or even not going at all since it was a long drive.. but DH was determined he was entering the 100 with Sultan. Seeing as the boys are his horses, I didn't push the issue.. just goes to show you should always listen to your gut.

We got up there to glorious weather (temps in the low 80s with only moderate humidity and lovely breezes) and found camp to be a huge field that was literally knee high in grass! The horses were loving it, since our fields have been suffering with the lack of rain and heat.











The atmosphere of this ride is super laid back, which was such a nice change after Tevis and all the craziness at work. Had good friends camped beside us and enjoyed a day of idle chat and laziness.













Vetted in Friday with no issues and had everything all ready. A couple friends came to help crew, so we were all set. [Had to order the professional's photos online and they haven't arrived yet, but she sent me the proofs meanwhile.]











Started at 5:30 Saturday morning, so was treated to a lovely sunrise out on trail. I had never been to this ride before, so the trails were a pleasant surprise. There was a nice mix of singletrack, wooded paths, and some roads. We did ride right through the middle of a local town, which is always entertaining. Our crew was able to come out and meet us along the way at a couple places, which was an added bonus.

































































Got into the hold after the first 22 mile loop, and wasn't I shocked to find that George was off behind!











Found a very sore muscle on the inside of his left hind. Massaged some of the issue out during the hold, but didn't go back out. Day over for George.

DH kept on with Sultan though. I kept myself distracted by helping the vets and crewing for other people. The friends we were camped beside had an excellent day, winning both the 50 and the 100! And of course I helped our crew take care of my DH and Sultan.











Unfortunately, Sultan wound up cramping up behind at the end of the fourth loop, so DH didn't finish either (that was about mile 74). Def not the day either of us had hoped for. 

Now the paranoia sets in, as the muscle that acted up with George was the same one that caused us issue back in May. We thought he was recovered, as he did great at the multi day ride in July.. but that ride was pretty flat. I never felt him take a bad step (like I did at the ride in May), so not sure if I missed something or if the stress of the hills was enough to aggravate it.

Both boys were sound the next morning, but Sultan's hind end still looks wrong/different to me (his hunter bump is much more pronounced, and he has lost muscle along the top of both sides of his hindquarters). DH is kicking himself that he didn't just do the 50, and neither of us know what to think about George. Got a call into our vet and our chiropractor to see if they have any suggestions. :neutral:


2015 mileage
...
8/22 phin 6.77 miles 750 ft climb 4.1 mph 862.60 total miles
8/29 george 22.66 miles 1808 ft climb 7.1 mph* 885.26 total miles*


----------



## QOS

Love all of the pictures!!! Getting in the water is always fun!!! I don't take Biscuit into the water too much because he will drop in a flash...no warning...just plops down!

Dawn, beautiful pictures but sorry the boys had issues. Sometimes hubbies have to learn the hard way :icon_rolleyes:

I hauled my horses to the Vinton Animal Clinic in southwest Louisiana yesterday. Fabulous equine hospital that is simply amazing. They actually have the "Big *** Fans" and omg they aren't kidding - they are freaking huge. 

The horses had blood panels, scoped and ultrasounded...yep it is heaves for both of them...Biscuit in the early stages and I am hoping to manage his and Sarge's. This doc changed up the way I am going to administer the Dex - he said give it orally - that they have had better luck with that. Biscuit does have a huge varicose vein in this throat - the vet said it was no big deal but if he ever starts pouring blood out of his mouth I will know what is going on. No lung damage as of now. It was another $492 vet bill but I now have a second opinion and it is what it is. Heartbreak all around and I am going to just have to manage the best I can with both of my horses.

On a happy note, my saddle is in Texas on some UPS truck so maybe Biscuit and I can get out in a few weeks for a short ride. Going to take it easy. I rode my cousin's TW in her round pen the other day - she hasn't been ridden in 4 years so I may ride her Sunday while Biscuit is getting better.

Hoping to report some miles soon. I haven't rode in a month :sad:


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, I couldn't see either one of your pictures.
> 
> MSLady, next time I have a rideable horse at my dad's we will have to try that out.


I'll try posting it a different way.............


----------



## Oreos Girl

That is quite the path Celeste.


----------



## egrogan

Ha! I had a ride like that tonight-horses were being brought in for dinner as I was riding out, and one mare called out to mine-you'd think I was marching off to her demise the way she couldn't stand to leave the barn. She's almost always perfectly happy to ride out alone, but tonight our "trail" ended up being a lot of nervous circles in our neighbors field. Looking back on it, I probably should have just ridden away from home fast and far, rather than sticking close!! Oh well, we both made it to ride another day.

(No mileage worth counting tonight)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

egrogan said:


> Ha! I had a ride like that tonight-horses were being brought in for dinner as I was riding out, and one mare called out to mine-you'd think I was marching off to her demise the way she couldn't stand to leave the barn. She's almost always perfectly happy to ride out alone, but tonight our "trail" ended up being a lot of nervous circles in our neighbors field. Looking back on it, I probably should have just ridden away from home fast and far, rather than sticking close!! Oh well, we both made it to ride another day.
> 
> (No mileage worth counting tonight)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You must have let your horse read my post. She thinks my horse is setting a new trend........


----------



## Celeste

I rode for about 20 minutes tonight. I stayed in the arena. My horse was actually pretty cooperative today. I may have an idea what went wrong the other night. Since my time was so limited, and I didn't really see a lot of flies, I just barely applied fly spray. On the crazy ride, she went psycho right about dark. Today I finished right before dark. As I was putting up the saddle and brushing her down, she was swarmed with horseflies. Maybe they are just really coming out about dark these days and they were driving her crazy. 

I will do a good job of fly spraying from now to Christmas I guess.


----------



## Zexious

Celeste--That path looks like how I get from point A to point B haha.


----------



## Roadyy

QOS, Little Man is the same way about dropping in the water with no warning what so ever. I've learned to either keep him at a decent walk in the deep sections or stay in the very shallow end. If he gets to slow to a simple walk he looks like he faints as he literally falls out from under me and into a roll as soon as the fall stops. lol


----------



## liltuktuk

I took Amira for her first trail ride in months Monday night. We did 2.5 miles at a "walk" incorporating the only "hill" we have in the area as per the vet's instructions to start building her hind end back up. She did really well and was quite the pill on our way back to the barn. She was doing her "Arabian shuffle" and I can only imagine that her responses to my requests for her to slow down went something like this.

Me: We're supposed to be walking, slow down.
Amira: But its dinner time and I'm so obviously starved and if we don't get back right now all the other horses will eat every last bit of grain on the property!
Me: You'll live, slow down.
Amira: *starts gaiting* Technically one foot is contacting the ground at a time, so technically I am walking.
Me: :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:

The neighbors probably think I'm crazy as I'm always muttering under my breathe as we're going down the road.


----------



## BlooBabe

Well I'm finally back with my own horse! I've had a lot of trouble (mainly because I'm so picky) finding a horse. I looked at a horse a few months ago but he was nothing that I wanted so I went my way. Well since then he's fallen on some rough times, the ridden hard put away wet a few too many times kind of hard, so he picked up some bad habits. His owners couldn't handle him so in the middle of the night he was dropped at the barn with a note saying he was dangerous. I'd planed to just work him back into a normal horse again but of course I fell in love. So here's my new boy Chunk. Or The Super Chunk as I've been calling him because his canter is like flying.










I've been working with him all week now trying to figure out the bad habits and how to deal with them but today we took a break to go on our first trail ride. We only did a mile so I could see how he'd do. I'm happy to report he did not kill me or react in any way I would call dangerous. 

So 9 months into the year I've got 1 mile to record.


----------



## Celeste

The picture is not showing up. Can you post it directly? The facebook link seems to be blocked.


----------



## BlooBabe

oops, been so long I forgot you can't use facebook pictures.


----------



## Celeste

BlooBabe, tell us more about your new horse!


----------



## QOS

egrogan - lol maybe you should have :runninghorse2: and it would have been a better ride!!!

Celeste glad you got out a bit!!!

BlooBabe - pretty boy!!!! Super Chuck is a great name :loveshower:

Biscuit and Sarge are doing a little better - Sarge took off at a canter to the end of their little paddock - he started coughing but only about 5 so that was pretty good  

My saddle arrived and I dang sure can't wait to ride in it - I told my barn buddy I would probably give Biscuit 3 more weeks off and ride at the end of the month. I will go try the new saddle on him and mount up just to sit in it - praying that it fits both of us!!!

So TA DA!!!! Here is my new saddle....


----------



## liltuktuk

Did 3.5 miles on Amira last night. She felt good, when we hit the power line trail she jumped right into a trot and then into a canter on her own. I didn't want her to push it too fast too soon, but she seemed so excited to stretch her legs and run I figured why not let her do it for a bit. We walked and trotted most of the way. 

She was very looky, but not in a "I'm looking for invisible boogeymen to spook at" sort of way, more of a "I haven't been out of my pasture for about 2 months I forgot what the outside world looked like!" sort of way. She has apparently mastered the art of walking forward in a straight line with her head and neck turned 90 degrees while munching on corn stalks. And while I applaud her flexibility, I do wish she'd pay attention to where her feet are going. 

The rocks on the trail are a lot worse than I remember, I'll have to boot her next time. And the mosquitoes were out in full force, so we took the road back instead of cutting through the woods. She did her "arabian shuffle" the entire way, only breaking into a trot once. I forgot how smooth she could be. I should've known something was wrong a couple of months ago when she stopped wanting to do her shuffle, even when headed home. :sad:

But she's on the mend, and despite sitting for 2 months her brain is still intact. Who would've thought I could pull my "crazy arab" out of the pasture after doing nothing for 2 months and head straight out on the trail. :loveshower:


----------



## Zexious

QOS--So glad to hear Biscuit is feeling a bit better!

Congrats on the beautiful saddle! Can't wait to see it on a horse ;D


----------



## phoenix

5 miles around sugarcreek reserve this morning. It was hot, buggy and very muddy, but we went anyway and had a good ride.


----------



## ManicMini

We went on a short ride before UT's first game of the season. I found out Ransom loves this creek at the edge of the property.


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I rode trails at Catoosa Ridge, just north of Crossville TN yesterday, 10.5 miles. We cut the day short after thunder showers popped up mid afternoon.

I made a saddle change yesterday and switched from my Tennessean to DW's Tucker. Miss Lacy moved so much more freely and I'm now convinced the Tennessean, which I've rode for several years, is to narrow and for sure, no longer fits her. Anyone in the market for a nice used Tennessean Supreme?

I'm at 216 miles for the year. Checking the last 4 years, at this point I've only had one year with more miles.....so the dog days of August which failed to appear got me back on track. 

DW made her second trail ride of the year last weekend at the Chickamauga Battlefield and didn't have any discomfort after the ride. Not to bad as we rode bumpity bumps......we did trot a little and even got a few canters in....she did great. Sonny Boy seemed happy to get back on the trail and it was only his fourth time out this year....as when we ride bumpitys....I've been taking Mr. Jack. Sonny's to good a horse not to be rode more often and DW loves the old rough riding gelding...one of the other riders called him a Barbie horse...LOL....he's a pretty boy for sure.....

I'm hopeful her recovery will continue and maybe she'll be able to ride some of the longer more challenging rides as the weather cools. 

Falls soon to be here.....weather's cooling somewhat....game on! Happy Trails!


----------



## egrogan

Pretty day for a ride yesterday. 

The Great Wall of Corn:









My favorite path which takes us across a several-acre field of corn









EARS









*Total 2015 miles: 97.11*


----------



## Celeste

I have been getting in a lot of short rides in the arena. I am hoping it will pay off once it cools down enough to enjoy trails in a few weeks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

gunslinger said:


> Sonny's to good a horse not to be rode more often and DW loves the old rough riding gelding...one of the other riders called him a Barbie horse...LOL....he's a pretty boy for sure.....


Got to see pics!!


Didn't get any riding done today (my first day off in what feels like forever), but did more trail clearing. Also set up some mini cross country fences:





























Hope to get out tomorrow and maybe try them out!


----------



## QOS

I got out for a short ride today - but not on The Biscuit. I rode my cousin's TW mare that hasn't been ridden in 4 years. She has EPM and had been struck by lightening - that old girl has 9 lives for sure.

I have been riding in my cousin's Flex Tree saddle for 14 months and it wasn't that comfortable on Biscuit - not horrible but not as comfy as my own saddle had been. Much nicer on Lady Dollar. I call her Tootles.

We had a great time. She was a little bit of a looky-loo and OMG the deer flies were horrendous but we had a good time. She sure can stride out. I will probably ride her a few more times before I feel Biscuit is well enough - I don't want him to have a relapse. 

Sarge was not doing well yesterday - he worries me so much. I got back from the barn and was petting Sister I found her incision from spaying was the size of a turkey hot dog with two of her glands swelled below that. She looked like a little male puppy. I had to call the vet and haul her out there. I thought she had a hernia. He said no...it was her body trying to reject the 3 layers of stitches. OMG every animal I have is sick. Shots and antibiotics and a DMSO with antiseptic was dispensed. It is always something in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Celeste

Denise, if both Sarge an Biscuit have been having respiratory problems, I wonder if they could have both caught a virus that has just not worn off yet. A cold or the flu.


----------



## any

08.06.2015 - 22km 
15.06.2015 - 11,5km 
16.06.2015 - 14km 
18.06.2015 - 27km 
22.06.2015 - 22km 
29.07.2015 - 18km 
01.08.2015 - 45km 
08.08.2015 - 35km 
10.08.2015 - 46,5km - Total: 866 km












































































and our new stable:


----------



## egrogan

So excited, Izzy and I passed the 100 mile mark today!! 

Now, I know some of you do that in just a couple of weeks (or if you're Phantomhorse, in 24 hours!), but it feels like a real accomplishment given a couple of years ago I couldn't even ride my mare out of the arena without feeling like she was going to explode.

I love having this thread to "report back" to, it's really been a great motivator.









*Total 2015 miles: 100.21*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got back in the saddle today!!

DH wanted to hike up to check out his tree stand on the Sugarloaf as hunting season is fast approaching, so I decided it was a great chance for me to take Phin out on those trails (which are the ones we did all the clearing on last week). Phin was a bit unsure to start with and did some hollaring as we walked away, but he was soon interested in all the new stuff around him.

That land still hasn't been mowed and the grass makes me think of the African savanna (no lions hiding though, only deer and rabbits and the rare fox):











the goldenrod has done well this summer too:











Left DH to inspect his deer stand and went on to climb the rest of the way to the top on our own, enjoying the newly-cleared trail:

















Phin did great climbing, but was a bit of a drunken moose going downhill.. which I had expected, so had gotten off to lead him down. He was too busy looking all around him to pay much attention to his feet.. something we are going to need to work on! But my walking down the hills meant good practice for sidling up to things for me to get back on (something Phin is still suspicious about). 

Got a nice canter through one of the fields:











Went back to meet DH along the power line trail, which is totally grown over:











On the way home, even braved a photo op by the Dreaded Corn:










:loveshower:



2015 mileage
...
8/29 george 22.66 miles 1808 ft climb 7.1 mph 885.26 total miles
9/7 phin 5.71 miles 866 ft climb 3.1 mph* 890.97 total miles*


----------



## phoenix

4 1/2 miles today, we didn't leave the barn until mid day and it was so hot and humid. We didn't ride fast and let the horses stop to eat along the way, we went to the creek so they could wade and splash and cool off. A hot and buggy ride but it went fine.


----------



## BlooBabe

Chunk came to me with horrible feet and I was confident enough that no one would get hurt to schedule a farrier appointment. Apparently my farrier used to do Chunk's feet for his old owner. Farrier told me they used to drug Chunk to the gills for his pedicures. He was shocked to be able to do Chunk's feet traq free and standing quietly. He also couldn't believe I'd only been working with him 3 weeks. It was a bit of an ego boost and I was tooting my own horn all day to anyone who would listen. 
We haven't been riding much lately, working full time and more pressing issues with my boy's behavior have been taking up all my time. I'm planing to go out on a real trail with a friend sometime this week but even if that falls though I'm going out. My sad little mile is making me itch to add to it.


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> ...the grass makes me think of the African savanna (no lions hiding though...


You're sure about that? Maybe they're just hiding really well


----------



## Roadyy

Took DD and another teen girl who used to compete with DD in ACTHA events on a trail ride Saturday. We took the 20 connector trail up to the camp site I stay in a lot and ate lunch before heading back. We met a new couple to the area and their first time riding in the area. Had them follow us out part of the way back as they only wanted to ride a couple of hours with their out of shape horses. We also exchanged numbers to meet again to ride more.

























Amber and I walked over this 5 foot rattler before the girl with us saw it. As I went back for a picture it coiled up under that branch.









Yesterday I took Jesa to meet Reba before introducing Reba into the boys herd for a test.

















There was no real explosion of the meeting, but I know me being in charge had a lot to do with it. Once she is full time with them I am sure there will be some changing in the herd dynamics. Trusty is the herd leader at the moment and mares tend to be leaders. You can see she is bigger than the boys.


































9-5-15 *12.65 miles*

Total *135.98 miles*


----------



## Fellpony

171.75 + 5 = 176.75 miles 


For you that remember I had a Concours D'Elegance outfit made for me and my Highland pony Melody........ heres the picture of us in the competition  we came third  but my Fell pony with her rider Aby came 1st in the class  Now back to hacking and trail riding for the Autumn...


----------



## Fellpony

My daughter goes home tomorrow so i get my pony back and we are boxing up and exploring so will be sticking to hacking reports from now on  you will be pleased to know... want to start getting my miles up


----------



## Woodhaven

I was out for a couple of nice rides last week, one at home and invited a friend over and then on Sun went ove to another friends for a nice hack. The weather was very hot and humid for these rides but we were thankful for a nice breeze. Maybe 10 miles total.

On a different note, last night I went with my sister to a friend who is teaching her to drive and had a chance to drive one of her ponies. That was different and fun and when we drove about through a course set up with cones, it was challenging as there isn't much space to drive through them and accuracy is important if you don't want to knock the cones over.


----------



## Zexious

Fellpony--That's an amazing costume! Did you have it commissioned, or..?


----------



## Fellpony

Zexious said:


> Fellpony--That's an amazing costume! Did you have it commissioned, or..?


Thank you Zexious : )

The jackets i buy of Ebay I manage to get them quite cheaply between £5 and £20 normally and the skirts and hatbands I have commisioned to complement the jackets by a couple of wonderful lady seamstresses here in the UK  There very elegant to wear in the Concours D'Elegance Classes


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yes, really beautiful. What fun.


----------



## BlooBabe

Got on Chunk today and fully expected to eat dirt I got him under control and he calmed down but I wasn't sure I'd stay up. His old riders weren't too nice to him and I haven't ridden him much so he's still getting used to the way I ride. My friend and her boyfriend were with me and have known Chunk for quite some time. They told me that he has never calmed down before, he always dumped his rider. So at lest I know we're going in the right direction. We eventually got out on the trails but just did a half a mile because I was sure I was going to meet the ground. I hadn't by the end of the first loop and wasn't about to push my luck so we ended on a good note. 

Still a sad 1.5 miles but I'm on cloud 9.


----------



## Roman

Only 2 miles left until I hit 100 for this year! I've been slacking off trail rides because I've been working mainly on stuff in the arena, getting him to lower his head, transitions, hill work, etc. But we got out and went for a nice long ride yesterday.

It was a really nice ride, didn't spook except for when we were by a pasture and the horse came galloping up. XD 

Went 3.16 miles in 1 hour. 



Rides: 49
Hours: 37
Miles: 97.26!!


----------



## evilamc

Got my LAST trail ride in that will be in the state of Virginia this morning  At least last one for probably a longgggggggg time! It was so hot and humid we kept it kinda short though. We went over to meadowood, and I let him have a fair share of the great meadowood grass...for his LAST TIME!!!!!!

Got in a short bareback ride last week too.....and got yelled at by a neighbor because I didn't pick up his poop in the middle of the road a few weeks back. If he EVER poops in a driveway, I hop off and kick it aside...but really in the middle of the road? She said "I should have to drive through your horses POOP!!!!" I just wanted to tell her to GO AROUND IT THEN!!!! I understand poops gross, and thats why if its on their property I take care of it...but once it rains it washes away if you're that worried about it being on your dang tires just go around it?!

1.57 bareback and 4.25 today, 310.20 for the year! Next ride will be in Ohio so I'll have pics of all new scenery!!! We leave Saturday morning


----------



## Zexious

Go, Roman, go~!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went for a short trail ride today. I ended up feeling frustrated most of the time because my horse was a nervous wreck for most of the ride. I know that it is my fault because I really haven't ridden much at all this summer. When it comes to trail rides, I feel kind of stuck. My horse is too insane for me too feel safe out alone on rides. Nobody ever wants to ride with me even though I have a nice extra horse. I think that I need to find some new horse friends. All mine seem to be too old to bother. 

3.3 miles today.

*68.4 total*


----------



## gunslinger

I wish you lived closer Celeste. GF has a birthday party this afternoon so instead of trail riding we did a trail challenge. Lots of fun, but I'd rather ride in the mountains. To much sitting around waiting. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven

Yesterday and today my sister and I went out for some rides through the back of her property and into the woods behind where I have made some nice trails off the main ones so we can circle around on different trails.
My mare had a wolf tooth pulled last Tues so I haven't put a bridle on her since then, the last two days I rode her with just her halter and was so pleased with how well she behaved going through some rough stuff in a couple of places, she got a little strong when we were trotting on the way home but nothing too bad that I couldn't bring her back when I wanted.
About 2 miles each day.

As a precaution as I have never ridden her with a halter before, I put a lead on with a chain under her jaw just in case I needed some extra control but never had to use it.


----------



## ManicMini

I had the best ride i've ever had today. I have been battling an extremely buddy sour horse since I bought him. Today we rode alone for the first time with no bucking, spinning and balking! We took it very slow and i'm so proud of how he didn't scream throughout the whole ride or sweat himself silly. We went all the way to a field that borders a main road. Which is less than a mile away from the barn but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Zexious

^This is such great news! A good ride (especially amongst a sea of crappy ones!) can make such a huge difference!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Celeste, you need to get yourself a trailer and haul out with us. 

ManicMini, congratulations

I got Oreo's left hock injected on Thursday, so I wanted to take him for a short ride today to see how he would do. Since it was so short I didn't want to really involve anyone else and Fiddler is grounded until I get his coggins back (tested Thursday). Other than the walk out was very slow and Oreo walked as a C with his head turned towards home (I did correct him for this). The walk back of course was much faster. I think he did great. It was 3.1 miles for today and a grand total of 69.5 for the year. So pathetic.


----------



## evilamc

So we got moved to Ohio yesterday! It started out a TERRIBLE move. I don't know WHAT happened on 495 but we sat in traffic for two hours trying to start our trip....we tried an alternate route around 495, got to end of it and the exit to get onto 495 was closed!!!!!! OMG I was so stressed out. Finally we gave up, basically went back home and started our way a COMPLETELY new way to Ohio for us. So that was even more nerve wrecking for me. I intended on stopping half way, about 3 hrs in. Well to get to the normal gas station thats our half way stopping point it ended up taking 5 hours  I felt so terrible for Jax but he was a trooper! He ate both hay bags, so I unhooked and put up two new full ones. I know I say it a lot but I do absolutely love this horse. He had to share the trailer with my 4wheeler and a ton of stuff packed on top of it...he loaded on and didn't even bat an eye at it...then he stayed so calm the whole trip. DH said he could see him just happily munching, then sometimes he'd check out the windows...then back to eating. It was dark by the time we got in, so I lead him around the property, then closed him in the smaller area. He drank some water then hit the grass!
































































This morning he was doing great, so amazing to see him right 
out my bedroom door!!!! He kinda met the neighbors horse, they've been chatty today and he kinda stares a bit, so I know he needs a friend ASAP! I should be moving a boarder in on Tuesday. I'm kind of grateful that he's distracted by the neighbors horse though because then hes not just constantly eating. I'm so worried about founder! I locked him in for about 3 hours in the afternoon with hay just to get him off the grass. 

I was bored in the house and cold, so I decided to go out and say hi to him (so fun not having to drive 30 minutes to do that!) then I decided "what the heck" and hopped on him bareback and just walked around the property  It was the shortest ride EVER but I think it was a big deal, our first ride in Ohio, first ride at new house and he did amazing after such a long trailer ride yesterday.

We got in a whole .52 mile LOL, I feel like I shouldn't even count it but I am because I wanted to share our news with you guys  310.72 for the year.


----------



## Celeste

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, you need to get yourself a trailer and haul out with us.


 I may do that sometime in the next year. I've been wanting a trailer for a long time.


----------



## evilamc

Celeste said:


> I may do that sometime in the next year. I've been wanting a trailer for a long time.


Yes!!!!! Do it!!! You'll never regret it. I love trailering out


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a ride Friday evening with a friend who will be using Rowdy in our Mounted Search and Rescue Posse. 




















Ride *4.93 miles*

Total *140.91 miles*


Just wanted to add that last year I only had 125.44 total miles for the entire year.


----------



## egrogan

Congrats evilamc! Trip sounds awful but the payoff sounds more than worth it 

PS- love the cute nose-through-bars photo


----------



## weeedlady

evilamc said:


> So we got moved to Ohio yesterday!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Ohio evilamc. I wish you were closer. I would love to ride with you and Jax.
> M


----------



## Fellpony

Congrats on moving EvilMC... your new place look idyllic  ... I would love to see my ponies from my bedroom windows .... I AM NOT JEALOUS AT ALL !! lol

Melody is lame and I have a friend up who I was going to do hacking with  So we are doing Sight seeing and stuff instead... Hoping she is back feeling fine soon ...So I can get on with my riding. I am planning to box up and hack in Sherwood Forest ( yes, same forest as Robin Hood ) A permit costs £40 a year to hack in the Nottinghamshire forests.... which I think is a bargain........less than a £1 a week for access to some amazing off road riding and trails 

Will be back with lots of photos when we get there


----------



## Zexious

Roadyy--Pictures are always better with horsie ears in them <3


----------



## Jan1975

Zexious said:


> Roadyy--Pictures are always better with horsie ears in them <3


I was just going to say the same thing! I love seeing all of these pics but the horse ears ones are my favorite! It's so much fun seeing all of your rides. I am not yet coordinated enough to ride AND take a picture. Surely my phone would see its end days.


----------



## evilamc

weedlady said:


> evilamc said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we got moved to Ohio yesterday!
> 
> 
> Welcome to Ohio evilamc. I wish you were closer. I would love to ride with you and Jax.
> M
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to try doing some camping soon  He's proved to me he doesn't mind a long car ride and I hopped on the next day lol!! Camping with my horse is on my bucket list!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Oreos Girl

Camping with the horses is great fun, unfortunately mine has really good hearing and as soon as I start moving, he starts calling for breakfast.


----------



## Roadyy

Got the granddaughter of the lady I'm keeping my horses with out on Little Man in the yard last night while I rode Rowdy. Like Evilamc, we only got about a half mile, but I did not use the gps so no accurate count. lol

It's been over a year since she has ridden so I pointed out each of my boys and told her to pick who she wanted to ride. Then told her to go change out of the dress and into some britches while I tack him up.


----------



## phoenix

Congrats on the move evilamc! Where about in Ohio did you move? I'm near the dayton area, and haven't trailered out to anywhere beyond the local park really (just bought my trailer not too long ago) but me and a buddy are planning horse camping next year once my trailer is fixed up a bit. 

I got in a nice 4 1/2 mile ride last Saturday, we went out with my usual riding friend and the new boarder at the barn. Everyone had a great time, it was chilly the whole ride which was nice but I already miss the heat.


----------



## liltuktuk

Haven't been keeping track of miles, just getting out and riding. Amira is feeling A LOT better. We went out with my friend and one of her horses last night and they were both chomping at the bit to run. The cooler weather has everyone feeling frisky. I can really feel the difference in Amira since her adjustments. I thought it was just me who was crooked, but I can tell she's traveling much straighter, reaching under herself better, and really stepping out. She was keeping up with my friends gelding's jog while doing her fast walk. She's also really beefing up muscle wise and I really haven't been working her a ton.

So if anyone has doubted getting a chiro out for their horse...DO IT!!!

Picture from last night, riding a long the power lines. It was gorgeous out!








And my handsome man. He's growing like a weed again so I've been holding off working him too much. I do need to get back on him again soon and see if he remembers. Also yes he's tied to the post with bailing twine, we have to tie everyone to feed them otherwise they play musical buckets and bailing twine is readily available and cheap.


----------



## evilamc

Thats great liltuk that chiro helped Amira so much! I've usually liked results I've got from chiro as well, hoping to find someone good to work on Jax here. Maverick is so cuteeee!

Phoenix, I moved to Little Hocking, its like between athens and marietta/parkersburg WV? Supposed to be some awesome parks within 30 minutes of me, can't wait to check them out. Looks like Dayton is about 2 1/2 hours from me, not the worst! If theres a good park somewhere in between I'd met up to ride 

I went and picked up my new friend today and brought both her horses back to my house so we could explore the neighborhood some. She was worried if she left the one home alone he would break out and get hurt, I have safer fencing so we just brought him along and stuck him out in the field. We didn't see too much, we didn't have toooo much time to explore because she had to get back in time to get her son off the bus and we got a late start. Found one back road I think it will be fun to go back to and really explore down. Neighbors seemed very friendly and all gave us plenty of space when passing AND slowed down! I live off a decently busy road but it was nice to see that the neighbors dont try to run me off the road.

3.25 miles, 313.97 for the year.


----------



## evilamc

After the fog cleared this morning Jax and I went out to do some more exploring! Commander wasn't thrilled about it but Jax was good and left him behind.

We went back to same back road from Wednesday but this time since I was alone I was going to follow it till the end to see where I wound up. Passed a few cute country houses, saw a few 4 wheeler trails...but there were hunting signs posted so need to get permission to go on them. Got out to a slightly bigger road and passed two beautifullllll farms and Jax got to say hi to a few horses. The road ended up circling back out to the main road I take to get home. So it was a nice little loop, not too hard and nice views, only downside is the very busy two lane main road. Luckily people have been very nice and give me plenty of room when passing. I try my best to get out of the way but there just isn't any room on the side and I don't like to go into peoples yards!



























Commander was VERY happy when we got back, poor guy will need to get used to me taking Jax away. Luckily he doesn't seem to be destructive about us leaving, just calls, and runs around a little.

5.73 miles, 319.7 for the year

Side note...are these two cute together or what? They've been like this basically since the first 10 minutes Commander got here. So glad Jax finally found a friend that doesn't try to beat him up constantly!


----------



## weeedlady

I finally got another short trail ride under my belt. I tagged along with some *very novice young riders* on their lesson tonight. Most lessons at our barn are trail rides right now, since show season is over for a few months and we don't have many weeks of good weather left here in Ohio.
Don't know why the BO/trainer decided we should step up the pace and trot on the 1/4 mile stretch back to the barn. I was 2nd in line, so I didn't see the wreck, but we ended up with one girl off the horse, in the road. Another girl got off her horse to help and ended up getting knocked into the ditch. All this before our trainer realized anything was wrong back there and turned around to help.
I've been working sooooo hard to get Raven to WALK whenever we head back to the barn. Hope this doesn't put me all the way back to square 1!. 

Raven was very good throughout all the chaos of turning around, getting back to the wreck, waiting patiently while the girls got back on their horses. Needless to say, we finished our ride back to the barn at a walk and Raven led the way-we walked quickly, but we walked.

So I had a good evening, the others, not so much!


----------



## phoenix

Another 4 1/2 miles this morning, got back to the barn just before it rained. We took the usual route; everything was going fine until we got to the creek, one of the horses decided his tack needed a wash and lay down. His poor rider had to bail off but ended up gettingretty wet, no one was hurt which was good but he didn't want to be caught and let us on a little chase.

All in all an okay ride.

Sorry about the blurry photo.






Evilamc, that not too far. I'll keep in in mind once I get my trailer fixed up, next year is going to be more hauling out than staying put. Phoenix needs to get used to getting off the trailer and going to work.


----------



## evilamc

Sounds good Phoenix  I love making new trail buddies!

We hauled over to my new friends house today that I met on a facebook group. Rode with her and her bf, was so much fun! The trails are soooo different here, Jax really showed me how good of shape hes in! They were so impressed with how he kept a steady speed and just never really slowed down. Their QH's couldn't keep up and were dying towards the end lol!! Jax showed them how hes a seahorse, mountain goat, dog catcher and energizer bunny  Every water pit we found he had to splash in, they thought it was so cute, their horses probably thought hes a weirdo "Dude, its just water....." lol.

He got a purdy new breast collar. Came with matching reins/bridle too but I like what I currently use.












































Talk about steep and rocky!! 










Jax's trail "buddy" they messed with each other the whole ride. Jax didn't like when he ran passed him and would try and chase him lol




































I introduced my friend to the great world of hoof boots too. I have a few pair so she borrowed one pair for her horse and her bf bought another pair off me I had for his. I didn't need that pair so I was happy to sell them and declutter my trailer some. They were so amazed how much better their horses walked out on the rocky trails with the boots on 

7.89 miles, 327.59 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

Haven't had much time on the trails lately as I've been traveling a lot for work. But was finally able to jump on for a short ride yesterday. I think it was the last day of muggy summer weather, the rest of this week is supposed to be fall temps.










*Total 2015 miles: 103.77*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Thirty six mile trip.

The 2 older daughters wanted to go on a camping horseback trip.

The first day it rained all afternoon, evening and part of the night. We got damp.

Slept in hammocks and used all the saddle blankets to line the bottom of the hammocks. We where mostly warm an comfy.

The second day we rode about 4 miles and dried out all we could. Overcast at times but no rain thankfully.

The third day we rode about 17 miles. About 10 miles of that trip was brutal. Usually, trails switchback to go up and down step areas. For some reason this trail didn't. Straight down into a creek and then straight up the other side. Poor horses it was really hard on them. Packs had to be constantly adjusted. The girls for the first time really needed cruppers and didn't have them. Map showed the trail going along side a ridge. HA! it didn't. Whoever thought that was a good place for a trail needed their head examined!

Found a new area we will want to explore even if it does have undesirable trails. LOL


I have pictures on photobucket but for the life of me I cant get them loaded up here! How is it I have the knowledge to go out for days in the woods and survive but not load pictures here????!!!


----------



## Celeste

Go to the picture that you want to post on photobucket. Open it. To the right of the picture you will see several things. Click on the "IMG" link. That should copy the link. Then go to this page and paste the link.


----------



## Woodhaven

Got a short ride in yesterday, I went to a dressage show today so wanted to do a little schooling in the pasture yesterday and as it was very windy, threatening rain, we just went for a short hack around the farm 


and woods after. When we came out of the woods the wind had really picked and was blowing bad with some rain and of course we were riding into it and the horses thought we should double time it back to the barn so then we had to walk all the way back, but they did settle down and resign themselves to a long walk.
At the show today the weather was perfect and we had a good day, did three classes and got some very good scores so I am pleased with my girl.


----------



## ChitChatChet

View of Johns creek. Was a long ways down to that creek. The trail was narrow and I walked those parts. Lol


----------



## Oreos Girl

Hottest day of the week and I had to go riding. Haul over to campus and on my way picked up my friend Leah and her horse Elvis. For a very green horse is so level headed. Saw big tractors, culverts, birds, tractor trailer, cars honking and so much more for a young horse. He didn't spook once. Oreo on the other hand has a new name... Mr. PIB as in pain in butt. He said we weren't going back fast enough so he started throwing in bucks for no reason what so ever. When we got back we trotted around the truck and trailer several times then I rode over to where Leah and barn manager Jakari were standing and then dismounted. Took Oreo because he is the been there done that horse. Was trying to sell him for $50 by the time we got back and that was me giving someone $50 to take him. He did stand still once or twice.









Leah









Jakarri









Oh and Chit, I copied the direct then open the picture icon at the top and paste it in there. These are all from photobucket.

4.6 miles for today.


----------



## Roadyy

I got out to camp site Friday night and not another soul in sight. By 10pm it was so quite and I thought to myself " How quiet nothing is". It was so peaceful and the sky was so full of light. Saw a few shooting stars and heard a couple of owls in the distance.

Saturday morning Sam and Britt showed up around 7:45 and we headed out about 8. Since I wanted to really work Rowdy they convinced me to do alot of trot and cantering. I mixed my riding with sitting the trot and posting which gave me very sore shoulder muscles Sunday morning. I guess all the thigh workouts kept them from being sore from posting that much. We averaged 3.8 mph over 3 hours of riding with a max speed of 12.7 for one of the stints at a canter. Rowdy gave a couple of bucks from the start til around the middle of the ride, but by the end he had no thoughts of bucking anymore. 
We got down to the lake and had to walk them out into so they could have a snack and drink. We went out deep enough I had to throw my feet over the pommel else my boots would have been full of water. 

I had plans to ride again after church yesterday, but the truck has decided it needs more attention than I have been giving it. The water pump gave out so now it needs water pump, power steering pump and fan clutch.


































































9-19-15 *13.35 miles*

Total *154.26 miles*


----------



## Celeste

It sounds like Oreo has been around the Psycho Princess a few too many times.........


----------



## egrogan

You're all very impressive with these camping trips! ChitChat, love the pic of the puppy in the hammock.

Rode through a nicely maintained trail in a pretty pine forest yesterday afternoon:


















*Total 2015 Miles: 106.66*


----------



## jamesqf

ChitChatChet said:


> How is it I have the knowledge to go out for days in the woods and survive but not load pictures here????!!!


Don't feel too bad about that. My day job involves pretty intensive programming (supercomputer, bleeding edge science, &c) and I can't figure it out either :-(

Or why about 4 days out of 5, my web browser doesn't show pictures. 

PS: Not even days. I could see pictures before I posted this, now I can't :-(


----------



## ChitChatChet

jamesqf said:


> Don't feel too bad about that. My day job involves pretty intensive programming (supercomputer, bleeding edge science, &c) and I can't figure it out either :-(
> 
> Or why about 4 days out of 5, my web browser doesn't show pictures.
> 
> PS: Not even days. I could see pictures before I posted this, now I can't :-(


I ended up having to post from my smart phone. Photobucket didn't work.

For some reason I could do the pictures as attachment on my phone when I can't from my laptop??!!!!


----------



## ChitChatChet

egrogan said:


> You're all very impressive with these camping trips! ChitChat, love the pic of the puppy in the hammock.


That poor puppy was one tired and sore guy.

His coat even though it had large leg holes, wore his delicate skin in his underarms. 

The hammock was warm, dry and had a good vantage point for watching us. LOL


----------



## QOS

I have a lot of catching up to do.

Barry and I went to Yellowstone for a week. Words can't truly describe the majestic splendor that is Yellowstone Park. We did ride while we were there - I was on a big ol Belgian/QH mare that was a bit of a pill.

I had prepared Sarge and Biscuit's meds before I left and by Tuesday Sarge had stopped the heavy duty heavy and was breathing normal. We got back late Sunday evening so I spent almost all day there Monday. Sarge had a snotty nose :frown: so I called the vet to take them there ASAP as they needed their shots/Coggins anyway. 

Biscuit acted like a total jackass all day. Trotted in a circle around me for 50 minutes - obviously he is so over being sick. I finally was able to catch him and he kept spooking, pulling back - while running from me he clothelined himself on Sarge's lead rope after I tied Sarge so I could catch Biscuit. Woo hooo - can you say Goober? I gave them baths and Biscuit was still spooking. Ok...can you say no more alfalfa for you?

I took them out to the vet and he said Sarge was 80% better on the heaves and that he had a respiratory infection. He was out of the meds he ordered and so I have to run get them in the morning. 

I am glad he is better on the heaving - just have to clear up the snotty nose. I went out today to clean his nose and he wasn't too happy about me removing all of the gunk but too bad. 

Hoping to ride Biscuit Sunday - I have a new saddle that needs to be broke in!!!


----------



## Roadyy

Denise, glad they are getting better.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Denise,
Glad Sarge and Biscuit are getting better.

Which place did you ride in Yellowstone? We rode from Canyon Village. It was great. I actually like the Black Hills of South Dakota better though.


----------



## Woodhaven

Sept is such a great month for riding, my sister and I got out for two good rides the last couple of days. Yesterday through several farms and woods to the east, found a new trail too. Today through several farms and woods to the west enjoyed both days. Maybe 8 to 10 miles total.
This great weather is also good for harvesting and I think we will be starting the soy bean harvest tomorrow and then planting winter wheat after that so no riding for me for a few days. Oh well, hope Oct is as good for riding.
We will soon be having hunt season around here so that cramps the riding a bit as we should stay out of the woods but I guess we can trailer up to a conservation area and still ride.
Happy Trails


----------



## QOS

Thanks Roadyy and Oreo...I am so relieved. Sarge is better today. The meds didn't come in til today and his nose wasn't running. I still had to clean it out and he is such a sweet boy. He is very tolerant of me all up in his Kool Aid. It looks like Biscuit has a small abscess on his front left hoof. Doesn't seem to bother him though. I am hoping to ride Sunday and a few days next week. 

We rode out just outside of West Yellowstone. I have made way harder rides here at home but it was fun to get out. We made that ride on our 33rd anniversary!!


----------



## Oreos Girl

We camped at West Yellowstone. I saw ads about trail rides there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This past weekend, I finally got back in the saddle!

Originally, DH and I were going to a CTR in Fair Hill, MD, just to help out as the ride manager is a friend. Then someone asked if I was interested in riding her 5 yo, as her son didn't feel comfortable doing it as the horse had been acting like the greenie he is. I have loved the looks of this horse since they went shopping for him (he came from the same breeder as Dream), so was thrilled to have a ride.

This friend was also bring her Melwood Stables group, which is a group of kids who are using horses as a therapy. Members of the group are all ages and ability levels, though the kids picked to go to this event are able to ride independently. The big joke was who was going to be babysitting who.. me riding a naughty youngster! Went out for a brief pre-ride on Friday and made sure the stirrups were adjusted correctly, etc. Ryechess was on his best behavior and I was comfortable in the tack (always a worry when using someone else's saddle).












The friend managing the ride asked DH and I if we would get her horses out for a pre-ride, as she was too busy with management things. I was really excited about it, as one of her horses is a Paso Fino and I had never ridden one before! We were only out for about an hour, but it was fun to feel how he moved.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Saturday morning was 10000% fog.. it was also already pretty darned warm even at 8am, with temps already in the 70s. Felt more like July than late September. This ride is nice as there as stalls, so I was able to get Ryechess ready and then help everyone else get ready without having him tag along too.











Managed to get everyone ready on time and we were able to mosey out on trail (though Ryechess didn't want to mosey and was head slinging from the start, which you will see when the video is done). The plan was to have the kids ride the first 15 mile loop with us, then we would go on to do the final 15 mile loop alone. With 70 horses entered in the ride that day, we were only riding for the experience/conditioning, not any ribbon.












As expected, the beginning of the ride was a touch entertaining. We walked to keep things slow to let the kids get over their butterflies and settle in. However, Ryechess thought the slow pace was for the birds and kept having small temper tantrums. Luckily for me, the girl on the grey behind me was a very good rider and the mare is a saint, so she was able to keep Ryechess from spining and leaving like he wanted to when we got into the open fields. We all sang row, row, row your boat together in some places to try to keep me breathing and Ryechess calm!

After a few miles, the grey started acting a touch footsore on the gravel. That slowed things down even more, as some places there was no avoiding the gravel roads. Eventually it was decided that Bob would stay with the kids and Teri and I would go on. That certainly helped to settle Ryechess down, though was a shame not to share more trail with the kids.










































































For all his silliness in the beginning, Ryechess really settled down and was a very good boy the rest of the ride. Fair Hill has some challenging things in the form of tunnels and bridges and he did all of those things bravely. He even led a bit, though it was obvious he would rather follow! He wasn't quite sure what to make of the flurry of sponging when we got back, but it was super hot (86 with a real feel of 92!) and it was necessary. 











At the end of the day, Teri and Wolf were 2nd and Ryechess and I were 10th!! Their pulsing down well at the end was a huge factor in that, as a lot of the horses did not do well in the heat. A nice surprise to end a good day.












9/18 brisco 4.29 miles 246 ft climb 4.4 mph 895.26 total miles
9/18 ryechess 2.08 miles 195 ft climb 2.7 mph 897.34 total miles
9/19 ryechess 29.79 miles 2521 ft climb 5.7 mph* 927.13 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

I love that you got the therapeutic riding kids out on the trail, Phantom! We don't have access to trails on the property of our therapeutic riding program, so our "trail rides" are loops around the barn and turnout fields. The kids think that's just the greatest experience ever, but I really would love to take them out on a "real" trail.

Sorry you had such tough heat, it is fall here and it is BEAUTIFUL. Have been out riding every night this week, and it's about 60-70*F and bright blue skies. The leaves haven't really started turning yet, but I think starting next week we'll have some foliage coming in. 

A few shots from this week:
_Isabel is starting to get a little fuzzy looking already!









_









_The first little speck of red coming through in some leaves:








_*Total 2015 miles: 111.31
*


----------



## ChitChatChet

My older 2 dd's and I went out for a ride yesterday afternoon. Such a dull ride after our lovely weekend in the woods. LOL Prairie road riding just kills me. I need something to do to make it fun. I am just not creative 

We did 5.7 miles which brings me up to about 205 miles for this year on just this horse. Oldest dd has 272 miles this year, most of those on her pony.


----------



## BlooBabe

Well I took the stick back to Chunk after his third pedicure. With all the impacted sole and the amount of heel taken off I was pretty sure he wasn't in the 15's anymore...and I was right. I was amusingly annoyed to find out my 15.1h boring old bay, when hooves trimmed correctly and not left to grow for a year and trimmed whenever they felt like tranquing him, is actually 14.2h. It's funny because once upon a time I said 'my next horse will either be 17hh or 14.2' and even though I was trying to 17 I ended up with my pony. So you can all quote me now because the next one will be 17hh! I'm kind of kicking myself now though because I've been getting a lot of what I've asked for in life but I was asking for it without thinking it through entirely. So Chunk is the super big project I was asking for but I also got the 40 hours I wanted at work so it's a struggle but he's what I need after a tough week.
In other news I haven't ridden Chunk at all. He's spent plenty of time tacked and has a pretty matching tack set and brand new bits but that's as far as it's going till we work through some things. Now that he's had time to develop his personality we've encountered multiple issues. He has a lot of learned behaviors that annoy me because it tells me a lot about his previous owners and if I ever meet them I'm going to beat the snot out of them...repeatedly. My farrier said he could get me the name of the old owner but I don't want to know who they are. The only thing they did right by this horse was feed him, and they kind of did that wrong too because he was obese when he was dropped off. 
I also started a training blog mostly for me to see how much we've gotten through on those especially tough days when it feel like we haven't gone anywhere or we're back at square one. It keeps me busy when y'all aren't posting pictures for me to live/ride vicariously through. And because he's the cutest little boring boy, here's and overload of Chunk pictures.



Starting the day.








'Okay I'm standing here, what now?'








Apparently 'walk on' means slowly meander over to your person and blow your nose on them.








Chunk in action

















English pony! Also his first experience with a hackamore.








And the worst canter transition picture ever taken...ever..








Tacked up for a trail walk. 
*Pre-pedicure please don't judge his awful hooves.








And a super rare shot of me in the saddle. Though this is from over a week ago.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some saddle time again! Met Christine at the barn for a lovely ride. Rode my SIL's saddlebred Jemma as Christine just got a new horse (a lovely friesian/paint mare) so it was my turn to babysit.






































2015 mileage
...
9/19 ryechess 29.79 miles 2521 ft climb 5.7 mph 927.13 total miles
9/24 jemma 5.80 miles 816 ft climb 3.2 mph* 932.93 total miles*


----------



## Woodhaven

Phantom, lovely trails and great views. 
Makes our short little rides seem a bit dull after seeing what you do.
Oh to be young and fit again.


----------



## Celeste

DIL came over today and rode with me for the first time since January. We only rode 2.3 miles, but the Princess was extremely polite and sweet. We rode the trails on our property instead of the dirt roads. I think that The Princess was glad to not be attacked by dogs, trucks, and other such terrifying things. Somewhere along the ride she threw a shoe. I couldn't find it. The farrier will come this weekend. All this rainy weather with mudholes has been tough on the shoe business.

Total 70.72 

I don't think I will get many miles in this year. It has been a hard year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH wanted to get Sultan out and Phin and I tagged along. I figured that Phin wouldn't keep up doing the big hills, but it would be good practice for him to separate from his buddy. He did great, agreeing to walk as Sultan trotted on up the hills and out of sight. The second time DH went up the longest climb, I decided to go to a different way altogether. Phin hollered a couple times but kept his head for the mile we were apart from Sultan. So very pleased!!





















































2015 mileage
...
9/24 jemma 5.80 miles 816 ft climb 3.2 mph 932.93 total miles
9/27 phin 8.89 miles 1403 ft climb 4.1 mph* 941.82 total miles*


----------



## Zexious

^Sounds like a very positive experience! <3
I always love the photos you post! /swoon


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH came home from work a touch early and we got George and Phin out, just beating the incoming showers. Phin led almost the entire time and it would have been the whole time except _George_ was being a tart about being in the back.. so much for being a good example for the greenie! :icon_rolleyes:





































Today the expected rain has moved in, but can't complain because we need it desperately. Hoping it clears by the end of the week so can get more riding in.


2015 mileage
...
9/27 phin 8.89 miles 1403 ft climb 4.1 mph 941.82 total miles
9/28 phin 7.60 miles 869 ft climb 4.6 mph* 949.42 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

Phantom, that picture of riding through the apple orchard looks like something out of a beautiful fairy tale.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Phantom, that picture of riding through the apple orchard looks like something out of a beautiful fairy tale.


It is for both the horses and us! That orchard belongs to DH's other brother and when I learned that he legally wasn't allowed to sell any apples that had fallen on the ground.. it was a bonanza. I always make a point to stop there and pick up a couple apples for the horses and as many as I can stuff in my saddlebags for us.


----------



## ChitChatChet

phantomhorse13 said:


> It is for both the horses and us! That orchard belongs to DH's other brother and when I learned that he legally wasn't allowed to sell any apples that had fallen on the ground.. it was a bonanza. I always make a point to stop there and pick up a couple apples for the horses and as many as I can stuff in my saddlebags for us.


pack horse


----------



## egrogan

phantomhorse13 said:


> It is for both the horses and us! That orchard belongs to DH's other brother and when I learned that he legally wasn't allowed to sell any apples that had fallen on the ground.. it was a bonanza. I always make a point to stop there and pick up a couple apples for the horses and as many as I can stuff in my saddlebags for us.


I have been doing that all week with Isabel. There are a few "wild" apple trees along our route, and the trees are bursting at the seams! I just ride her up to the tree, she grabs one at nose level and I grab one at shoulder height. I love this time of year!


----------



## Oreos Girl

This last sunday I rode the iron horse. We had an excursion trip with an old steam engine in town. This weekend I will be with and on a horse for the whole weekend as I am doing a clinic.


----------



## Celeste

Will you be riding Oreo?


----------



## Fellpony

I am back riding again after about 5 weeks off firstly my daughter was riding her.... then Melody was lame..... SO only just got back in the saddle these last two days. I have been riding round the tracks at the farm.

I rode today for about 30 mins will slowly build up her fitness again.

212.75 + 3 = 215.75 Miles


----------



## egrogan

Is that your art Fellpony?! I love it!


----------



## Fellpony

egrogan said:


> Is that your art Fellpony?! I love it!


I wish it was my art  a lady on facebook does the illustrations for £25 she is really good a get the horses personality in a drawing. I have had several done as presents for friends 

Here's the others -

The first was a present for Melody's former owner.

The second was my friend and our retired Highland Belle at their first and only show together.

The third is my grey Fell pony with his rider doing x country which he excells at.... hes called Lunesdale Eagle ( Lunan) or Lunicorn lol


----------



## BlooBabe

PH- So jealous of your orchard rides. I go apple picking in NH with my cousins every year but we've never asked to bring our horses. We know the orchard owner so maybe next year we'll ask to come clean up after hours. 
QOS- I hope everyone is feeling better and this is the last of the medical woes for you boys. 
Evil- I know I'm a little late but Congrats on the house. 

I finally worked out Chunk's mounting issue and I have to do a lot more leg work than I normally do. He may only be a pony but I've got some muscle degeneration in my legs so it's quite the show watching me ground mount. He has it in his mind that the mounting block alone is a super fun toy but will murder him, his friends, and all his family if anyone sets their foot on or near it. So there's some work to be done there. I also changed up his bit from a shanked bit to a d-ring and he is back to being the Super Chunk. 
We went out on a solo ride before all this rain came in but barely got anywhere. There's new construction going on and I thought it was farther off the trail than it actually was and the 'men at work' were not impressed with having to halt their work for a few moments so I could turn Chunk around as he was less than impressed with the noise and commotion. He hadn't calmed down by the time we go to the other trail connector so I took him home. My phone said less than a quarter mile so we'll count our losses and avoid that trail till winter. It's supposed to rain till Tuesday with Joaquin hitting us this weekend, which is fine as I will be stuck at work. Hopefully I it'll dry out quickly next week to get some saddle time.

I was a little surprised to learn how many of my riding friends know the lady who used to own Chunk. It turns out he's registered and one of my riding companions offered to grab his papers for me as he is in contact with the woman. He told me she's got a 3 year old that she's riding in ill fitting tack and too harsh a bit so that little mare will probably end up like Chunk when she becomes 'too dangerous to handle'. :icon_rolleyes: some people's children.


I think I had like 13 miles before with Gwinny but I can't exactly remember so I'll take the 1.71 miles with Chunk and call it a day.


----------



## evilamc

Grats on the progress Bloo! Like you its not a pretty site when I mount from the ground, so I've had to do a lot of work getting my horse used to me using the block..or whatever we find on the trail.

Wish I was getting more riding in then I am  Weathers been terrible and I've been doing so much work around the new house. So much painting to do/organizing/building things/working on fields. Can't wait to be done with the "moving in" jobs so I can just focus on "every day" chores and have more fun 

I got in two short rides around the neighborhood, neighbors don't seem to mind me riding down the road but I just feel bad making them slow down to pass me  There isn't much side of road and I don't like riding through peoples yards! So I only get into yards a few feet so people still slow down to pass me. I appreciate it but feel bad!

Its been raining so much, yesterday I got SO much done I said today is a horsey day! I spent the morning trying to figure out where I could trailer to that would be too muddy...finally I decided to try the rails and trails over in WV. We start onour way riding...2 miles in.....TRAIL CLOSED!! So we turned around and went back to trailer...nice thing about it being the rails and trails though is you can just go down the trail the other direction! So we passed trailer...went over this AWESOME bridge over the highway, and went down the trail that way! We went under big by pass for the first time, Jax was pretty nervous hearing all the cars above him but he did it. Well 1.5 mile into this way...pipe line construction blocking the trail. So I gave up and we went back to trailer lol. On these trails they have TUNNELS to go through! I was very interested to see how Jax handled that, even packed a head lamp...but thanks to blocks we didn't make it to one 



























































































1.6, 1.69 and 6.89 today 337.77 miles for the year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

I am taking Fiddler this weekend. I feel like I haven't done much to build a relationship with him. I just hope on and ride.


----------



## Fellpony

Loving riding Melody again, She is such a super mare  This evening went on the tracks at the farm. Past the noisy pig sheds and she didnt bother about them at all... She came in covered in burrs so had to de burr her before I could ride her 

215.75 + 3 = 218.75 miles this year so far


----------



## falling

Hello! I had high hopes to log my kilometres this year, but with winter and some personal things, its just not going to happen. But with summer on its way, a second rideable horse and a float i can loan regularly, I will be riding more! I rode my new mare Daisy and a friend rode my old guy Hercules to the beach and back last week, which is about twelve kilometres. It went very well and I just need to work on getting Daisy more use to trucks, and better at standing while mounting, and improve her ground manners.


----------



## phoenix

Got out for an lovely long ride today, well long for us. We've been restricted to time lately with my riding buddy's ailing mother but her sister is out visiting and we had all day to plod around the park. We did roughly 8 miles, I forgot to take my gps so it might have been a bit more. We had a great ride, nice and relaxing. Phoenix behaved beautifully, even with so many horses riding in the park today; he got a little antsy when some strangers rode along side us while getting directions back to the trailer park, he even gave them the hairy eyeball but didn't put a toe out of line and listened very nicely. 

I haven't kept a running total for miles but this past Saturday is the first one in well over 3 months that we couldn't get out due to bad weather. Wen are been so lucky this summer with the weekend weather.


----------



## egrogan

Got in lovely rides this weekend. The corn is harvested and fall colors are really looking glorious.

_




































Isabel helping herself to the apple tree at the end of the ride _









*Total 2015 miles: 119.11*


----------



## Oreos Girl

It was a nice warm sunny weekend (that was the forecast for it last Tuesday) but it was really cold, gray, and moist. We still had the clinic with Una Clancy. I have known Una probably 8 years. She drove down from Virginia. On Friday night we did in hand work with all the horses she showed us some of the endotapping method to get the horse to relax. Sat. we did individual lessons and then a group lesson at the end of the day. The group lesson is more like drills instead. She has us ride out a pattern. Some of the moves were to go down the center line of the areana and split every other horse at the end, come to the opposite end and join back up in the correct order. We also would split and then something called threading the needle where we cross the arena in an x alternating horses. The other move that we did was called the comb. After the split we all ride down the side and when everyone is on the sides we turn into the center and ride past the other riders coming from the other side.

This picture was after the group lesson on Sunday. We lost a rider because her horse had become lame.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got George out today for a ride, as the day was simply too nice not to spend some time in the saddle! He was feeling mighty fine, which I expected on a coolish, breezy day. He was quite silly, looking for things to eyeball in the bushes while the tongue was out and flapping happily the whole time. Got to let him out a bit in a couple fields, which we both enjoyed. The garmin clocked us at 21mph at one point! :gallop:

All of the corn has been harvested, which was probably a good thing for me with how silly George was being. The soybeans are ready too, weeks earlier than normal. The rain brought out the start of the fall colors in the trees.





























If only we could keep this weather year round!!


2015 mileage
...
9/28 phin 7.60 miles 869 ft climb 4.6 mph 949.42 total miles
10/5 george 9.58 miles 928 ft climb 5.9 mph* 959.00 total miles*


----------



## Fellpony

Rode Melody tonight mainly in trot with some walking to get my breath back lol Since my fall last Autumn.. I haven't done to much trotting... But I have found my confidence again... I was riding for 3/4 of hour tonight... untacked and I was smiling a happy Smile and even though she hasn't been ridden for 5 days just got on her and rode 

218.75 + 3 =221.75 :cowboy:


----------



## phoenix

Had a lovely ride today, fall colours are coming in and photo is looking quite pretty.

8 miles today. Phoenix was a bit tense the whole ride but I suspect it's because se my neck is sore and my shoulders and neck muscles have been tense all day. He was well behaved even through all this, spooked quite a bit but just little spooks, tensing up slightly and at the stupidest things. 







After a very successful ride he gets to go relax and eat with his buddies.


----------



## evilamc

Such pretty fall colors!!! Weather has been beautiful last couple days!

I've gotten two rides in, one around neighborhood and then today I trailered to my aunts house about 35 minutes away and checked out her trails. They have 100 acre farm and have a bunch of trails in the woods to oil pump thingys and 4 wheeler trails. It was soooooo beautiful and peaceful! It was just Jax and I in the woods  He chugged along like he always does, was a great work out though, lottttts of hills! His winter coat is coming in too so I have to force him to slow down some so he doesnt get too hot.

Jax is too stinkin cute for his own good. He watched me hook up trailer and then just stood at the fence waiting for me to come get him, he looked excited to go!









Their pastures


















scary oil things



























On our neighborhood walk we made a few new friends....3 of which were a mare and her foal and the daddy...daddy followed is whole way down his pasture haha. Ignore my terrible talking haha
https://youtu.be/yxNp_dnH4vE

We got int 5.56 around the 'hood and 6.3 at my aunts, 349.63 for the year!

Then in other news....I got bored Thursday night and had a hair makeover night with my dog. We both went pink.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I went down to Virginia for the AERC National Championships. Unfortunately, we weren't riding any of our guys as neither has recovered enough to tackle such a course (the NCs were at the Old Dominion.. which I can now say is the hardest ride in the US). But we went down to help friends and I got a catch-ride for the open LD on Friday.

I spent the day crewing for the woman who let me ride that lovely grey 5 year old last month. She and her horse both had a fantastic day, which was great to see. I also helped anybody else who happened to be in while that lady wasn't, so got to see lots of friends. Most did really well, a few had their day end too soon. I def wished DH and I were riding, but just wasn't in the cards this year.

On Friday, I rode a 3/4 TB, 1/4 Welsh gelding named Duroc. He is owned by the same people who own Fluffy (who I rode in a couple rides earlier in the season). I had been told his horse had a really rough start (had a couple pasture injuries that had him on layup for a year at a time) and had recently been giving the trainer problems. Apparently he decided life as a pasture puff was better than the life of an event horse and had been acting out accordingly. His owners decided to bring him home and get him out on trail and see if he would like that better.

I was told - in all seriousness - that they had NO expectations of him for the ride. If we finished, great. If we didn't, not an issue. I just needed to be alive at the end of the day. :eek_color: I had taken him on a brief pre-ride the day before and he had been a little light in front when spooked by a huge flock of vultures, but he hadn't been nearly as bad as that speech would have made me think. I tried to put it out of my mind ..

Before the ride, it was all about keeping everyone calm. Duroc is on the right, with a friend who was crewing. In the foreground is Lani, one of his owners, with the horse she rode in the 50 the day before (Brimstone) and the horse her partner was riding in the LD that day, Teabiscuit (they were going to race, so we did not plan to be with them!).











Because Brim was going to be staying in camp and Teabiscuit was going to go racing away, I was a bit concerned we would have a nutty start. I spoke with a couple friends who were riding experienced horses and they agreed to babysit me during the warm up and the start. The plan was to wander around camp while most of the pack left, then just walk out of camp and mosey down the road like it was nothing..

Sounded good in theory. In reality it was a touch more exciting, as Duroc had a couple sticky moments were he got light in the front (that sounds so much less scary than "rearing" does), but I was always able to get him going again. When the main group left, we did our best to leave camp quietly, but he needed to move his feet.. so trot we did. [I heard later from several people that his antics had not gone unnoticed.. I guess being told things like I have a "great seat" and am "calm in a sticky situation" are compliments, but I sure rather would have just been unnoticed!]

Once out on trail, I wound up leaving my babysitting friends fairly quickly, as their horses were happy to walk in places that Duroc mentally just couldn't (like on the hill where the attack of the vultures had happened). At that point I just wanted to keep him focused on forward and not sticking or going up. Overall he did pretty well, though we did have a brief incident on a downhill where he thought about sitting down and spinning around.. but by mile 5 he had stopped thinking about turning around and instead went into go mode.

I wasn't able to get many pictures as I was just too busy riding. I eventually found a place where he couldn't see any horses in front of him and he sort of settled down.. though a lot more forward than I would have preferred. Got lucky in that it started raining about an hour after we started, so helped to keep him cool (the last thing I was going to try was a sponge from the saddle!!).





























The sun came back out just before we got into the hold. Which was good because I am a massive weenie and hate being wet, but it was bad because the temp started rising. Luckily a bit of a breeze came up too, so it wasn't quite as grossly humid.











Surprisingly, Teabiscuit was still in the hold when we arrived. That actually worked to our advantage as Duroc then had a friend with him for the vetting. He is also a major chow hound, so he was easily distracted by the bowl of food when the buddy left a bit later to continue their race. I was glad that Duroc pulsed down fairly well, as we had definitely been going much faster than I had wanted, but it was what was needed to keep him from doing other, worse, things!

Leaving the hold Duroc was a whole different animal. He was quiet and almost relaxed! We went out on our own, which was a relief for me. The sun was out and staying there, which made the fact someone sat on my sunglasses in the hold and broke them a very sad thing. :icon_rolleyes:










The remainder of the ride should have been a wonderful thing.. except there was a snafu with the trail markings. We had been told at the ride meeting that we would leave the hold and go over a bit of the trail we had done that morning, but then turn left at the pipeline and return to camp. The only left I found was clearly marked with a "WRONG" sign.. so I kept going. Got to the big climb to the ridge and started getting that sinking feeling.. was almost sure we weren't supposed to do that climb again..











And indeed.. got to the top where it tied into the pipeline and there were no markings.. and to turn left meant you were basically jumping off a cliff at that point. We turned around (by then there were 4 of us lost) and went back down while calling people to try to figure out where the heck we were supposed to go. Eventually figured out the turn were that "wrong" sign had been WAS the right way, but someone had forgotten to cover that sign (it was intended to keep the 50s and the 100s from going that direction). Later looked at my garmin and realized that stupid sign added on _3 miles_ and _1000 feet of climb_ to our ride!! Not to mention 45 minutes.   

Finally got back on track and headed to camp. Was pleased that Duroc was calm enough to not only drink on trail, but to be able to drink with a friend!



























Got back into camp and Duroc was so pleased to find Brim and Biscuit waiting for him. He enjoyed a lovely mash as we all madly cooled him. He pulsed down within about 5 minutes, which I was thrilled about. Far from just managing to survive the experience, I was really pleased with how well things ended.

I was less thrilled to realize that the trail snafu had cost us a top 10 finish! Not that his owners cared, but I was ****ed on principle. The people who made it back to camp had all done the trail before, so knew to go that way despite the markings. Why nobody bothered to go out and fix it I will never know.


2015 mileage
...
10/8 duroc 1.88 miles 204 ft climb 4.2 mph 960.88 total miles
10/9 duroc 27.91 miles 4176 ft climb 5.8 mph* 988.79 total miles*


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna came over and we rode down the dirt road. The bow hunting part of deer season is in, but nobody drove through at all. Overall, the girls were sweet. Her horse, Baby Doll, is always sweet. Both of them spooked once at a covey of quail that flew up, but they only went one stride before we had them settled. 

The Psycho Princess was a little bit overly excited on the last mile or so of the ride, but she was not too bad.

I had a great time riding. Now that the weather is nice, I hope that we will get out more. 

5.4 miles today.

76 miles total. This isn't going to be a big mileage year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got more saddle time today! DH was kind enough to escort me over to meet Gina and Christine. The colors are really starting to come out and the weather was just perfect.





































When it came time to part, Phin wasn't so sure about George going a different direction but he kept his head. I figured when we got with the other horses he would settle, but he wasn't very impressed with Gisele or Gracelyn, as he would shout for George (or someone, anyone) every so often .. couldn't help but laugh at him! He behaved really well though and got to see several miles of new-to-him trail.






































Can we get a few more weeks of this weather please?!


2015 mileage
...
10/9 duroc 27.91 miles 4176 ft climb 5.8 mph 988.79 total miles
10/11 phin 10.91 miles 1455 ft climb 3.4 mph* 999.70 total miles*


----------



## Woodhaven

Phantom when you are doing these long distance rides do you a lot of trotting? Do you do much cantering on the ride?
I haven't done the long distance riding that you do (50m was the longest I ever did in one day) and I would mostly trot, very little cantering with walks when I thought the horse needed it.
Just wondering what other people do.


----------



## phoenix

Phantomhorse, all of the scenery just looks so beautiful! 

Glorious day for a ride today, sun shining, great temperatures and a very different Phoenix to yesterday. He had his calm and sleepy horse hat on today which was great. We took a different trail and ended up in a park by a nice lake, we took food and snacks and had a picnic; the horses got to snack too so everyone was happy. 

Lots of people out on the trails today and we ran into a previous boarder at our barn and rode with her for a while which was nice. 

I'm the one in the blue tshirt and Phoenix is dutifully posing for the photo. He eyeballed the bubbling water feature for a while to make sure it was safe, at one point I was sure he was going to go for a swim to check it out properly. 



7 miles today


----------



## QOS

Dawn, sounds like you are getting in some terrific rides! 

I pulled Biscuit up last Monday and he coughed a few times so I had to up the Dex again. They are both now back in their own pasture after spending a month up front. Sarge has done a 180 and is doing great. Hubby rode him when I went to a family reunion last week in Florida. He rode him 2 times and he only coughed once. Barry had taken Sister with him both times and sounds like they were 10 mile rides. Sister is tough as a boot.

I finally got out to ride today for the first time in more than 2 months since Biscuit got sick. He can tell time and days I swear. He refused to come to me or the ranch hand, Jaimie. 

So, Biscuit treats this like a game so I decided to play team penning with him...me on the Gator :gallop: woo hooooooo....I can't outrun him in a 3 acre pasture but the Gator sure leveled the playing field. He finally gave up and ran into the little corral and I shut the gate. Geezzzzz....

Got to ride today in my brand new Sharon Saare saddle and I couldn't be more pleased. It is so balanced and comfortable. I have had a number of comfortable saddles but not like this one. I am in love with it.

I took Sister with me today and we rode 5.5 miles - my cousin and I had a great time. Sister kept up and never ran off...she is such a good girl.

We are going horse camping tomorrow for a week up at Ebenezer and taking Sister for her first camping trip. I am looking forward to it and hope to have some nice pictures to share for once!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Woodhaven said:


> Phantom when you are doing these long distance rides do you a lot of trotting? Do you do much cantering on the ride?


To some extent, this depends on the horse and the distance and the goal.. but in general we do a lot of trotting, some cantering, and walk when we have to. Doing the occasional canter is not only fun, but also gives the horses a chance to use some different muscles (which helps to prevent soreness). George and Sultan both prefer the trot, but I suspect Phin may prefer the canter when I really get him fit. For example, a really nice horse I rode for a friend back in May preferred the canter, so we did more of that than trotting (when the terrain allowed of course!). Our mantra is 'rider picks the speed, horse picks the gait.'

Also remember that DH and I are not racers.. people who are looking for the win are going to do a lot more cantering than we do!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, it was simply too nice outside to not go riding!

Grabbed Phin to try a solo ride. For the first time he was totally chill in the crossties while being tacked up. Hopped on and headed out, figuring I would start around the farm and then if he was being good head to the short loop behind the local township building (basically the next property over from the farms). Phin was forward but responsive - I think he was enjoying the ride as much as I was.




















I was so pleased with now relaxed Phin was. Did the small loop and was back on the farm planning to do another loop of the perimeter before going home (trying to teach him that there is no point in rushing home, as home does not mean done!). We had a lovely canter on a long stretch of path and he quietly came back down to a walk with just seat cues (a first). Was just turning down a small hill when suddenly he flung his head up and jumped into a run. I got him slowed down in only a jump, when he suddenly did it again, this time jumping sideways in the process. That is when I realized I heard barking. :eek_color:

Seems a couple of dogs had been hanging out in the bushes and decided to jump out and chase Phin. I got him turned around somehow and facing the dogs, which backed them both off. I started hollering bloody murder at the dogs to go home. One (a border collie) did as soon as I started yelling, but the other (a puggle) needed a bit more convincing. After a moment of hesitation, I was able to get Phin to move forward at the dog, who promptly retreated. Phin wasn't too sure to start with, but did what I asked him.

Got out my phone to call DH, as I didn't have the number of the dogs' owner (which was probably a good thing, as I would have given him a large piece of my mind). Never had the dogs wander so far that I know of.. but these same dogs came out into the street while I was riding George past their house last week. George didn't care, but they also hadn't jumped out of bushes at him! The owner had no control over the puggle then either, simply chasing it out of the street back in the direction of the house. :icon_rolleyes:











We eventually chased the dog around those trees, with my doing my best to get Phin to actually step on it. At that point it decided to head for home. Poor Phin was a mental mess afterwards, spooking at butterflies or weeds waving in the wind.. couldn't much blame him. Wound up going around the farm a couple more times until he settled down. Ended the ride walking past the spot of the "attack" on a loose rein.


2015 mileage
...
10/11 phin 10.91 miles 1455 ft climb 3.4 mph 999.70 total miles
10/12 phin 5.02 miles 285 ft climb 5.0 mph *1004.72 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

Grats on your first solo ride with Phin! Awesome how well it went besides the dogs, but thats amazing that he trusted you enough to go along with chasing the dog away 

QOS glad to hear both boys are doing better. Must of felt so good to finally be back in the saddle!

Was beautiful out today, my boarder got a new saddle for her horse (that actually fits....saddle she had literally SAT on his withers...I told her I NEVER want to see that saddle on him again lol!!!). So last time I saw my boarder get on her horse, he did something really odd...he haunched down, almost like he was going to sit down. That freaked me out, I checked his back and did find soreness, I have a feeling it was all caused from that ill fitting saddle. I started doing some carrot stretches with him (with permission) and that seemed to help a lot with the soreness he had. So today I watched as she got on, with proper saddle, and the first time he dipped a little...I think anticipating pain...well things went down hill after she got on so she had to get off. She decided to try getting on again and this time went so well! He stood still for her, no worried look in his eyes or head flinging AND NO DIPPING! So glad I think I solved his problem, I don't like seeing horses in pain and she wasn't really interested in having vet out!

So we got in a nice ride around neighborhood loop. I was quite surprised how well her horse did, I didn't know what to expect from him compared to how he acts in barn lol. Also, Commander is a TWH too like Jax, was neat riding with another gaited horse for once. He started gaiting on his own when he was leading some and Jax copied! Was neat to me, I've had trouble getting him to gait when friends horses are trotting because they do too much of an extended trot. He just doesn't have the muscle to gait at that speed yet.

We did 5.2 miles 354.83 for the year. 

Woot half of my gravel for my sacrafice/riding ring gets delivered tomorrow! SO EXCITED!! Spent about 2.5 hours this morning fighting with geotextile fabric and wind to get the area set up for the delivery. I staked it down but didn't do an amazing job so I'll have to fix it a little tomorrow too, oh well. I'll take pics!


----------



## weeedlady

We've had almost a week of perfect weather here and Raven and I have been taking advantage of it as much as possible. My friend who doesn't/didn't like to trail ride has changed her mind!!! yeah!!! so we have been going out as often as we can get together. We are limited to the trails around the barn, maybe 2 or 3 miles total, but at least we are riding outside instead of around and around and around.
My friends horse seems to have a calming effect on Raven. She was pretty spooky today, but they were little spooks, none of the teleportation that she is capable of. AND, most importantly, she WALKED home with no argument. 
Five good rides in a row- it been a good week for us. 
M


----------



## Mingiz

*Few pics from my weekend ride*

These were taken at Slabtown Trail Rides in Plato, Mo. In the Mark Twain National Forrest.


----------



## farmpony84

My phone is AWFUL but we went to the Shenandoah National forest this weekend...

We rode down from the Big Meadow down to the Rapidan Camp, it was about 12 miles round trip. My husband rode Riley and did really well for having never ridden a spur broke horse before - I didn't let him use spurs. Max fell asleep just like an old cowboy and Sierra just carried him home the last couple miles. Riley threw a show about 10 miles in and then Blue's bridle broke in half (never had that happen before) but the girls that ride hi at my place had taken his tack home to clean and never brought it back so I pieced together an old bridle (I think it was over 20 years and dry rotted)... but who needs a bridle when you have a horse named Tombstone...


----------



## egrogan

Yikes, I hope I never find myself on a trail with a bridle broken in half!!

Like so many others, we are having absolutely perfect weather. This is my favorite time of year. Everywhere you point a camera it's just gorgeous. I've been getting in a lot of riding. 

It's been really warm and the horses already have pretty thick coats in, so it's been a little tricky cooling them out effectively after rides. Even just sticking to a walk gets them covered in sweat pretty quickly. I'm not complaining though, 65*F and drenched in fall sun is just about my idea of paradise!

Here are a few shots from the last several days:

























































*Total 2015 miles: 126.78 
*I think my goal for the year is to hit 150, which should be possible.


----------



## Celeste

Maybe I should try to find a horse named Tombstone to buy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out for a ride today. The weather continues to be glorious, with highs in the low 60s, sun and a breeze. The color gets better every day. Still experimenting with the new phone and it continues to amaze me. It takes pictures every bit as nice as my real camera!

























































Wish I could figure out why things uploaded to YouTube are horribly bad quality compared to the original. But I was thinking of everyone stuck inside today:







2015 mileage
...
10/14 phin 3.47 miles 239 ft climb 3.1 mph 1008.19 total miles
10/15 george 7.52 miles 1335 ft climb 4.8 mph* 1015.71 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out this afternoon and we trekked over to meet Gina and Christine.. all by ourselves! It's 2 miles from my place to that barn, including a short bit up a paved road. Phin handled some potentially scary things, like a clanky truck following us up one of the gravel driveways and a lady on a ladder putting up flapping Halloween decorations (it was quite windy).

Got over to the barn and realized Gina wasn't going to be able to make it after all.. and she was the one supposed to be riding the experienced (baby sitter) horse! Christine, who was riding her new 5yo Gracelyn, was a bit leery about going out without the babysitter, but I figured if Phin had done ok by himself, he would be fine with company.

We went over to the sugarloaf (same trails I had George on the other day), as we figured we would be less likely to interfere with anybody hunting. It was quiet on the way over and we started out doing the big climb to get Gracelyn settled down (really she was fine and it was the rider who needed to relax!).











Got to the top and got off to walk down the other side. I normally do that to give myself some exercise, but with Phin its also helpful as he is still figuring out how to go down steep hills without falling on his nose. Also a good time to work on his leading, as he still needs to be reminded to stay behind me at times.











We were about halfway down (the trail does big sweeping switchbacks all the way down) when I could swear I heard the sounds of heavy equipment. Didn't think much of it to start with, as it was very windy and often that can make things sound much closer than they are. Remounted from the normal log and continued down the less steep hill riding Phin.

And next thing ya know, the sound is unmistakably closer and we look around the corner to find:











There was a fricking _bulldozer_ climbing up the mountain towards us!! :eek_color: Luckily Phin didn't care at all.. but I think the man operating the machine might have needed a new pair of pants. Gracelyn wasn't quite sure, but since Phin was between her and the monster, she kept her head.

The rest of the ride was pretty boring in comparison! :wink:











Made a big loop and then headed back for the barn to escort Christine home. Went by the orchard on the way and found DH's brother there picking apples:











Phin didn't put a foot wrong on the way home, despite having to stand by the paved road segment for what felt like forever as endless traffic went by. I think Phin had just as much fun as I did. I realized he was licking his lips and flapping his tongue walking the last bit home.. just like George! Just managed to catch a bit of it in the shadow:











:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
10/15 george 7.52 miles 1335 ft climb 4.8 mph 1015.71 total miles
10/16 phin 7.73 miles 1379 ft climb 3.5 mph* 1023.44 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Another beautiful day to ride.










*Total 2015 miles: 129.62*


----------



## evilamc

PH13 I think Jax would be in HEAVEN if he could ride with you and those apples...lol!!

We've had a crazy week of things breaking in the new house...well as of today we've officially replaced EVERY appliance in the house. Literally...every single one.

So to get things off my mind before feeding I hopped on bareback and went for a little stroll. Hes so comfy bareback and he was a very well behaved boy.

1.16 mile 355.99 miles for the year.


----------



## egrogan

All of our paths are covered in leaves right now:









We had some snow squalls today, and I am NOT ready for snow to be flying. It's way too early for that here. Should be back up to 50-60*F next week, this was a premature dip in the temps. No photos of snow- I refuse to document that 

Did need to bundle up to ride though, it was about 35*F. Doing our best to make sure hunters can see us!









*Total 2015 miles: 131.27*


----------



## weeedlady

The sky was spitting snow here this morning also, but my friend and I saddled up and by the time we got outside the sun was shining. We had a beautiful albeit short ride around the fields and through the woods.

Beautiful until we were almost back to the barn. Some large piece of farm equipment was sitting in the bean field. It was there yesterday and the day before, so why Raven decided it was going to kill us today I don't know, but she spooked as we rode by and then all horses in the pasture beside us spooked, which made Raven spook even worse. I ended up hanging on her neck while she spun in circles. I ended up on the ground. Luckily I'm not hurt at all-except that I'm 59 years old and I am going to hurt pretty bad by morning!

Silly horse. As soon as I dropped off, she stopped spinning and stood like a statue waiting for me to get up! My friend's horse evidently just stood there and watched the whole show. I wish my friend had gotten a picture. I'm sure we looked quite comical.


----------



## Celeste

I am glad you didn't break anything.


----------



## egrogan

Weedlady, if it makes you feel any better, my riding buddy's mare did the same thing earlier this summer when hay was being baled. She was fine with the equipment when it was stationary, but moving freaked her out. The scariest part actually wasn't my friend coming off, but the mare bolting for home across a road that could have been disastrous at that time of day. Luckily it all ended well, and no one was hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Decided when the snow squalls started about lunchtime, we better ride sooner rather than later!

Because it was Sunday and no hunting, we of course saw all kinds of deer. This particular one was standing just to the side of DH's tree stand:












It squalled snow off and on the whole ride.. silly weather:











Got cookie?











This week's picture of the pond:











It was about 42F with a real feel upper 20s.. about 20 degrees below normal.. killed me to have to get out my winter riding tights, but glad I did as the wind was sharp. I refused to take any pictures of the snow.











2015 mileage
...
10/16 phin 7.73 miles 1379 ft climb 3.5 mph 1023.44 total miles
10/18 phin 8.93 miles 1457 ft climb 4.3 mph* 1032.37 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

^^ yep, I rode in fleece tights yesterday too, and just got my down coat out to do chores this morning!!

Should be back to 60*F this week, thankfully!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oreos Girl

We had gorgeous weather this weekend. It was high in the 70's and very sunny. My friend Donna come over to visit and I convinced her because of hunting we needed to haul someplace to ride. So we went to Mingo Trails. I go once or twice a year. It is great trails and fairly level riding which is good for my out of shape Oreo and friend both. For such beautiful weekend we had the place to ourselves. 
Our trusty trail dog leading the way as always.









My friend Donna on Oreo.









And I am getting into this technology thing. I used Endomondo for the first time so I got a screen shot of the map.









That V at the top is where we got lost. We did 5.95 mile in just under 2 hours. For my old man Oreo, he was moving out. Most of the trails are deep sand. Fiddler kept having to trot to catch up. I got 2 very nice canters out of Fiddler which is something we need to work on. I am sadly only like 80 miles for the year.


----------



## texasgal

Hey guys .. We did a little camping trip to Ebenezer Park on the 9,10,11, 12th. I think we missed QOS by minutes. We left at 2:05 on Monday the 12th. What time did you get there Denise?

A couple pics .. just because.

I've lost track of my riding miles.. meh .. maybe next year.


----------



## egrogan

Incredible pictures Texasgal!


----------



## jamesqf

Finally got out for a ride today, after about 6 weeks layoff - not my idea, just a concatenation of circumstances running from friends' weddings to unsuitable weather (in my partner's opinion, anyway - I would have gone :-(). Cool but not cold sweatshirt weather, got some rain over the weekend, enough to lay the dust, but not make everything muddy. Horses were happy to get out, dogs were happy... About the only non-happy things were my inner thigh muscles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I spent the morning running errands, then went over to Gina's barn for an amazing afternoon of horses! The weather was perfection: 70, light breeze, sunny. Gina wanted to get on her new guy (he still doesn't have a name), so I rode Gemma as a babysitter. The new horse did great, actually taking the lead quite a bit as he walks much faster than Gemma.































After we got back, still had some time so decided to take her other 2 horses out. I got to ride Gisele, who is Gina's heart horse. Nobody has ever ridden her before but Gina, so I was super flattered to be allowed to ride her! We figure she will be the best to match the new guy's paces, but didn't want to take then out together the first time in case Gisele didn't deal well with a stranger on her back. But she did great, so she will get the babysitter job from now on.

Didn't go too far as Gina was riding a draft cross mare who is hardly fit, but we tootled around and enjoyed the day.





























2015 mileage
...
10/20 gemma 4.89 miles 566 ft climb 3.5 mph 1037.26 total miles
10/20 gisele 3.87 miles 477 ft climb 3.4 mph* 1041.13 total miles*


----------



## karliejaye

Took me almost ALL of 2015 but I finally found a reliable, good riding partner with a corresponding work/free time schedule! On Sunday she came over and we rode in the arena to warm up and so I could evaluate her on Chief. She didn't put up with any of his shenanigans and was a good, light handed rider so we hit the trail and did a 3 mile loop. Not a ton, but it was SO nice to get out with another good rider, of similar age. 
She is new to the area and doesn't have room for a horse at the moment, so we will be weekend riding buddies. She gets a horse fix and I get both horses worked, win-win!


----------



## Zexious

Great ear pictures, phantom horse! <3 Sounds like you had a good ride!


----------



## evilamc

So I was planning to go to a park today, then I got a text from my brother in law at 7:50am asking how "his favorite sister in law is doing" lol! So last night he and his gf got in a big fight and she literally left him stranded in town an hour from home! He was only about 25 minutes from our house though...so he asked if I could give him a ride home if I didn't have to work.

So I thought to myself, this is going to be like hour and 20 minute trip..how can I make the best out of it? Well I hooked up horse trailer and brought Jax with me  My in laws have a 300 acre farm, so I took Jax with me to pick up BIL and take him home to inlaws lol!!

We got in a lovely ride! When we first got there Jax got to see the cows, he seems to like cows...then we went through pasture and into the woods, they have VERY well maintained trails!! We totally got a bit turned around but luckily I had my megallan GPS going so we found our way home  Once we got back I decided to ride him around the neighborhood some too, pretty much half the family lives on the hill haha! Aunt and uncle ended up being home and came out and chatted some and pet Jax  He "weed eated" some for them, they said hes much quieter and easier on their backs to weed eat with..said I need to bring him for a few weeks over the summer to take care of their yard.

Also, Jax and I had our 1 year anniversary yesterday!! Also was my 1 year wedding anniversary Monday  I gave him some apples on his grain and a little blue agave  DH got a shiny new grill.

Checking out the cows when we first arrived

















































































Being the awesome horse he is and staying tied while I went in and had lunch BIL made me 









We got in an EVILLLLLLL 6.66 miles, 362.65 for the year. I wanted to ride a little more but his winter coat is growing in and he gets so sweatyyyy so I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Mother nature was smiling again today, with temps in the low 70s, bright sun, and a light breeze. Phin got the nod today and he was awesome from the start. He has been mr fidget in the crossties.. never pulling on them, but not keeping his feet still for more than 3 seconds at a time either. Not today! He stood like a champ, foot cocked and about asleep. Got on and he was much more relaxed to start with, able to walk on a loose rein right from the start (that has never happened before when going out alone). He is still spooking at anything that moves in the bushes (*sigh*) but its mostly just a startle and hesitation now, versus actual moving feet to the side. 

Wandered around the farm for a bit, then went down to the road to meet Christine and Gracelyn. It was their first solo venture and I was happy to see Christine still on board! Gina had gotten held up, so we wandered around the farm a bit more waiting for Gina and Gisele, then headed out together for a mosey.











Stopped to talk with one of the neighbors (its her dad's farm we can ride on and she is a horsey person too), and used it as a great schooling experience for Phin as she has some loud dogs which I asked her to let out. Phin eyeballed them for a moment, but then ignored them. Woohoo! Phin was also the only horse who didn't take offense when the silly female peacocks hopped up onto the porch roof and strutted around while we were talking.











Phin was totally mellow all day. He led when necessary but was also content to let the faster-walking horses venture ahead without wanting to hurry to catch up, even when heading home.











Just about home, Gracelyn decided that she didn't like our "neighbors" so Phin was happy to lead the way over to them to show her it was no big deal.
















Could not have asked for a nicer ride. 
:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
10/20 gisele 3.87 miles 477 ft climb 3.4 mph 1041.13 total miles
10/21 phin 9.53 miles 812 ft climb 3.2 mph *1050.66 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Hitting the road yesterday:









I rode out with an instructor from my barn who was giving one of the lesson mares some much-needed non-arena time, and I got so busy chit-chatting that I didn't get any pictures of our actual ride 

*Total 2015 Miles: 133.52*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Another great weather day, so I saddled up George and headed for the sugarloaf. He was feeling full of himself and so was rather silly, spooking at flowers and bushes and nothing at all. Decided since he was so full of it we would do a lot climbing. That didn't make all that much difference though, so we did a lot of shoulder-in and trot-canter transitions to keep his brain on me. Temps were again in the low 70s, so even though the sun wasn't totally out, it was a glorious day.





















After the ride, it was bath time for both George and Phin. Amazing the quantity of filth that can be on a grey horse!! Decided to take a walk while they were drying. Figured it would be a good opportunity to take Phin back to the place of the dog incident and let him just relax there. He wasn't so sure to start with, but George has never met grass he won't eat.. so didn't take Phin long to decide that grazing was better than staring into the bushes!












Of course Mia came with us.. and I think this pic says it all:











Hopefully after today, Phin will be less reactive to the scary places next ride.. fingers crossed.


2015 mileage
...
10/21 phin 9.53 miles 812 ft climb 3.2 mph 1050.66 total miles
10/22 george 7.14 miles 1221 ft climb 5.8 mph* 1057.80 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weather had changed dramatically overnight.. so while the sun was still shining, the wind was roaring and the temps were only in the low 50Fs, with real feel in the low 40Fs. Put on a coat and saddled up Phin anyway. He was a bit rammy to start with, which wasn't a surprise with the weather. I was going over to meet Gina and Christine, but instead of going the quickest way, I took Phin up the Sugarloaf hoping that would get his brain engaged.











Amazing what a nice climb can do! I had a totally different horse at the top. Descended and met up with the ladies and off we went to some new-to-Phin trail. He was super brave and led most of the way, with only couple big startles at monsters in the bushes (though he couldn't have cared less about the @sshole who laid on the horn going by while we were waiting to cross the road).





















Phin got a bit cranked up heading for home after separating from the ladies, but nothing too bad. I was pleased to get a loose-rein walk on the last bit to home, despite the cold wind goosing his butt. You can't see it in the pic, but I even had my feet out of the stirrups. 











2015 mileage
...
10/22 george 7.14 miles 1221 ft climb 5.8 mph 1057.80 total miles
10/23 phin 14.65 miles 1996 ft climb 3.4 mph* 1072.45 total miles*


----------



## Fellpony

Not been around for a few weeks Melody is lame and on field rest, probably cause by her hooning around in the field  Well hope she is felling better soon.... The weaather is changing and has a wintery feel coming to it.

The good news is I was trying to find out where people park to access some bridleways in a local wood. And a lady that owns a livery yard said I could park my horsebox at her livery and hack out with them. So looking forward to that when she comes back sound


----------



## evilamc

PH I don't think I could catch up to your miles if my life depended on it  At this rate I'll never even hit HALF your miles!!!!!! So jealous of all the trails you have by your house  Loving your fall pictures

Sorry to hear that Melody is still lame 

I joined in a large group ride today, it was a 3 day event trail ride that the land owners do annually...I got invited on the last day! It was about a 45 minute trailer ride for us but man the views were so worth it!! There was about 30 people I'd say today, yesterday there was about 60 I was told! Largest group I've ever ridden with.


Starting out









This little girl was too cute with her horse.








































































Anddddd back to the farm we started at









Woman that had invited me had her daughter and daughters friend riding with her too. Daughters friend was on a borrowed TWH...was so fun riding with her! Our horses gaited up a storm and lead most the trail LOL. Two QH's actually moved out quite well and lead the pack with us too. I think I rode Jax up some of the steepest hills yet..was a little scary since it was a bit muddy out but hes a champ.

4.9 miles, 367.55 for the year. We were out for hours it seemed like but really didn't get too far. Guess with all the stopping and waiting for the group it made the ride a bit slower...thats ok I still had a blast!


----------



## evilamc

Got in a nice little ride with my boarder yesterday around the neighborhood. Didn't start out too well...I ended up having to pretty much bridle...resaddle...then give her horse a lesson in standing to be mounted before we left...I started my GPS as I was getting on Jax...didn't leave the house till 46 minutes later...I thought she was good to go and was going to block to get on..boy was I wrong!! I feel like I should be getting paid for training her and her horse ****!!

I've pretty much volunteered to put some training rides into her horse because I'm tired of how long it takes. She said it was fine if I had friends ride him so I'm just going to let my friends daughter that rides help me..She can do the grueling on/off/on/off for me lol! Hes a good horse, just has been allowed to get away with too much so needs some reminding. Pretty sure her daughter wont have any trouble as long as she does as I say and I'll be right there just in case.

5.77 miles, 372.32


----------



## egrogan

With the clocks going back this weekend, my trail buddy and I got in our last "after work" ride of the season. It was already getting dark by the time we got back to the barn at 5:45. We had a nice ride, took it easy because the horses are getting pretty sweaty under their winter coats when they do any more than just walk, and it's hard to get them cooled out properly before dinner.




















We're going to start riding at least one morning a week next week- we'll see how long we can tough out the cold!

*Total 2015 miles: 135.32*


----------



## QOS

I finally got to rejoin the riding set! We went to Ebenezer for a week and I had a blast. I got to break in my new saddle!

Sister rode up there with me and she had more fun than we did. I rode Biscuit every day except Friday and got in 59 miles. I worked on mapping the trails. My horses did great - Sarge coughed a few times but just a little bit. Biscuit didn't cough one single time. Rode a few new trails, rode Tuesday with a lady from Fort Worth area I had rode with before. We had the park to ourselves Wednesday and Thursday. We took the horses down to the beach Thursday and yep, Biscuit flopped down in the water. I knew he would - he does it every time but never in a creek or "the Black Hole" so all is good.

Friday my cousin and other riding buddies arrived. Saturday we rode the lake trails and Biscuit busted up a steep hill. Ugh...he occasionally loses his mind but my new saddle is so balanced I just went with it. I wanted to drop kick him for a field goal and told hubby next time we ride that trail I will lead. Biscuit won't do that if he is leading but if he is following he will. He saw Kellie and Randy's horses jump it and that is all it took...he lost his pea head for a moment. Three Huge leaps like he was leaping fences...gaaaaa...just glad my butt stayed in the saddle.

We made another ride Sunday and then packed to go home. Sister went every mile I went - she kept us entertained. She was always right with the horses - never once ran off. She is the best dang dog in the world 

Tuesday after I came home I took some new friends to ride in Tyrrell Park. It was kinda sad. My friend that worked there and kept the trails nice for us took his life the week I was in Ebenezer. I grew up with him...we lived in the same neighborhood. He will be missed. 

We caught part of the storm that came through - high wind and almost 5" of rain - supposed to rain this weekend too - so again - no riding. Hoping to get out and ride as soon as we have good weather!


----------



## Oreos Girl

Wow QOS you got back to riding big time. Sounds like you had a great time. I am glad that Sister is working out as a good trail dog. Fiddler wouldn't like Sister, he doesn't like the dog that sticks with us.


----------



## QOS

It was great to get out and ride again!!! Was just glad that they were well when we went for our camping trip. 

I got out to the barn and was showing my barn manager the crupper ring on my new saddle was hitting Biscuit in his little roach backed area. LOL the ranch hand, Jaimie, took some HUGE bolt cutters and cut that puppy off!!! Doughnuts for Jaimie!!!

I rode a little in the arena making sure it wasn't gouging him. He was such a good boy today.


----------



## bekahragsdale

Though I wouldn't really call this a real "trail" ride, it was Henry's and I first ride off the property all tacked up and actually exploring, we live on a nice dirt road that loops about a total of a mile. We found a nice rut, got to love young kids tearing up the side of the roads with their ATV and walked through it, though I thought it was dry, Henry quickly sank up to his fetlocks and kept trucking not even flinching about the sinking ground below him!! He did great, and for only having 3 rides under saddle or bareback, and only owning him almost 2 weeks, man I was so happy with him. He's getting better and better, he even has neck reining down, well almost. He's stopping with a nice deep whoa, and even backs without hesitation, man I am so proud of my man.


----------



## QOS

:sad: I went to the quilt show in Houston yesterday - hubby said late last night when I got home that he'd gone to the barn and that Sarge was heaving. 

I asked him why he didn't call me and I could have told him how much Dex to give him to head this off...no answer to that one.

I went out this morning and it is very mild but I did give him a little Dex and will watch it every single day. Just as troubling - it looked like Biscuit has been stocking up around the ribs with Edma. I had just last week weaned them off of Dex. Might have to add it back for a little while.


----------



## QOS

Beka - he sounds like a sweetheart!


----------



## bekahragsdale

qos - hopefully everyone feels better soon!! you'll have to keep us all updated.

and yes Henry is a good boy, still working on getting weight and muscle on him but only way to do that is work. i'll try to get more pictures text time we're out and about.


----------



## Woodhaven

I got out for a ride today, have been having some back problems so I wasn't riding for a couple of weeks. 
A neighbour dropped by last week and told my sister that we are welcome to ride on his property so that's where we headed. It was raining a bit when I got over to the barn but my sister assured me that it would stop soon, and it did just after we finished riding.
When we were tacking up, my mare looked around at me as if to say, "Heck it's raining, don'tcha know?" I just looked at her and said " well you are just standing out in the field in the rain so what's the difference?"
It was a nice ride and we were able to ride along the back of some farms since the crops are off now and found some new trails in this neighbour's woods that he has cleared. A new place to ride, there are a couple of trails and I think we can find a way to connect the two to make a big circle.
Maybe 3 to 4 m.


----------



## greentree

Probably jinxing things....but. The trailer is hooked up, saddles loaded, and DH and I are headed for Mammoth Cave early in the morning!! It will be his first real ride since his hernia surgery. He rode for about 45 minutes around our trails here a couple of weeks ago. 

This is the last chance to see the woods before all the leaves fall, and it is supposed to start raining tomorrow afternoon. I will sleep with my fingers crossed, AND take my duster with me, lol!

QOS, I am sorry about the heaves....praying it goes away quickly.


----------



## evilamc

QOS sorry the boys arent doing too well again  Hopefully they get healed up fast!

Grats on your first little ride out bekahragsdale! Henry is a cutie!!

Good luck Greentree!!!! Hope you guys have a great ride 

I got in a little bareback ride yesterday and saddle ride today. I've been bracing too much in my stirrups, so I'm working on ME more now so I can fix this. I'm going to attempt to do no stirrups November....at least as much as I can! Just after the bareback ride yesterday, and really focusing on not putting my weight so much in my stirurps but using more seat I could already feel a difference. Guess from my huge confidence loss last year I picked up some bad habits 

1.48 bareback and 2.9 saddled, 376.7


----------



## Oreos Girl

Fiddler's owner came to town as she has been doing yearly for the World's for National Barrel Racing Association. It is held about half an hour from my house. Last year she came to my house and we took the horses on a trail ride. This year I hauled the horses to the fairgrounds where the World's are held. I wasn't sure how Oreo would do. Yes he has been to campgrounds and is road safe but this place has water fountains in the ponds. We saw the water fountain, golf carts, 4 wheeler, bicycles, flags, lots of horses and horse trailers. We walked through the arena with as Julie calls it the voice of God. The announcer in the main arena is piped into the arena/warm up area that we walked through. Oreo did look twice at the bicycle and the guy pulling a wagon but that was it. He didn't care about any of the other stuff at all. We rode 2 miles.


----------



## Fellpony

Well what a gorgeous day today rode for an hour after my Mr Darcys sharers and there mums left.... Melody is finally sound again.... yey and its stopped raining.... did about 4 1/2 miles today in walk did some lateral work while riding to stretch her hocks under her. She was so good I gave her a massive hug when we finished missed my Highland pony Hugs....


227.75 + 4.5 = 232.25 Miles


----------



## greentree

OMG, Fellpony!! Those are M OST adorable pony pics! I love you hugging Melody!
The white pony pics reminded me of many years ago....my DS was taking riding lessons on a pony just like that, at a pony farm. It was quite a drive up there, so after the Christmas party that they had for all the students, I told my DS we were going to have to take a break from the lessons, and he said, "That's OK....next time can we go to a BOY pony farm?" Hahahahaha....it was hilarious!

We had a WONDERFUL ride!! Oh my gosh, the woods were beautiful. The beech trees were fading from green to yellow to brown...the forest floor was covered with maple and tulip poplar leaves that faded from yellow, through red, to purple. Yellow and brown leaves flying through the air, almost like live things. A few rain drops, but the oak canopy is still thick enough that very few made their way down to us. We were wearing rain gear, anyway! 

We rode about as far as DH has ever ridden..about 8 miles. There were hikers standing in front of our little waterfall/cave, so we did not get any cool pictures there. I suggested we go on down (I thought it was about a 1/2 mile...OOPS) to this other cave I had seen. We rode, and rode, and finally found it, 1 1/2 miles in. DH was actually comfortable enough that occasionally I could hear the camera clicking, which means he LET GO of THE HORN, lollol!! 

This is funny.....our friend from dancing told him she did not DO the kind of riding we did(???), she only did trail riding and endurance...so DH went to AERC looking for her mileage. He told me he didn't find her, BUT, he did send her a copy of MY mileage, which is apparently about 925.. and he said I really should at least do the rides to get up to 1000 even. HE is competitive....but maybe now he knows he could do an Intro ride(usually 10-15 miles) with Sissy, while I do the ride. We will see how it goes!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fellpony

greentree said:


> OMG, Fellpony!! Those are M OST adorable pony pics! I love you hugging Melody!
> The white pony pics reminded me of many years ago....my DS was taking riding lessons on a pony just like that, at a pony farm. It was quite a drive up there, so after the Christmas party that they had for all the students, I told my DS we were going to have to take a break from the lessons, and he said, "That's OK....next time can we go to a BOY pony farm?" Hahahahaha....it was hilarious!
> 
> We had a WONDERFUL ride!! Oh my gosh, the woods were beautiful. The beech trees were fading from green to yellow to brown...the forest floor was covered with maple and tulip poplar leaves that faded from yellow, through red, to purple. Yellow and brown leaves flying through the air, almost like live things. A few rain drops, but the oak canopy is still thick enough that very few made their way down to us. We were wearing rain gear, anyway!
> 
> We rode about as far as DH has ever ridden..about 8 miles. There were hikers standing in front of our little waterfall/cave, so we did not get any cool pictures there. I suggested we go on down (I thought it was about a 1/2 mile...OOPS) to this other cave I had seen. We rode, and rode, and finally found it, 1 1/2 miles in. DH was actually comfortable enough that occasionally I could hear the camera clicking, which means he LET GO of THE HORN, lollol!!
> 
> This is funny.....our friend from dancing told him she did not DO the kind of riding we did(???), she only did trail riding and endurance...so DH went to AERC looking for her mileage. He told me he didn't find her, BUT, he did send her a copy of MY mileage, which is apparently about 925.. and he said I really should at least do the rides to get up to 1000 even. HE is competitive....but maybe now he knows he could do an Intro ride(usually 10-15 miles) with Sissy, while I do the ride. We will see how it goes!
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Happy Halloween

Thank you for compliments on my pics... the little white pony is very cheeky esp off the lead so he is only a lead pony. 

I love that you DH rides too... My partner is just about to start learning on Melody


----------



## Oreos Girl

Well I am going to inch my miles up. Yesterday I asked my friend if she minded me bring my dog by so she could play, run, and swim. She had not done much all week. She ask if I would bring Fiddler too. She has a horse that she has had for several months and ridden him in the arena, but she wanted to see how he did riding around the farm. She wanted a steady eddie to accompany them. We did a whole 0.8 miles. Domino did well though he was wanting to move out. He has been an arena horse all his life I think. Today it is raining.


----------



## Fellpony

riding tonight around the tracks...... but I did it mainly without stirrups to stretch my legs and have me sitting correctly ..... I ache lol did some lateral work too... I am going to be working on both our fitness.

232.25 + 4 = 236.25 miles


----------



## egrogan

Soaking up the last days of fall. We're expecting weather to be above 60*F all next week, so hoping to get in lots of rides!

Even though the trees are sparse, the sun is still beautiful...





































But there was a hint of frost when we started out yesterday morning!









*Total 2015 miles: 137.57*


----------



## Zexious

^Gorgeous ears and gorgeous photos <3


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH and I got Sultan and Phin out for a ride. Phin hadn't been out in over a week, and it was chilly and quite windy, so I wasn't sure how exciting the ride was going to be. While he was still antsy in the crossties, he was _fantastic_ under saddle. I think he was on a loose rein 90% of the time, at all gaits!! He did a lot of leading and only had one spook (and it was when a grouse flew out of a bush right at us, so couldn't really blame him for that). And all he did was tense and raise his head, no jumping sideways or trying to leave. 

:cowboy:





















Phin is also doing much better with being able to keep track of where all his feet are when walking downhill. That is a tough thing. :wink:

















Phin is also doing much better with not needing to be right on Sultan's butt, and on a loose rein no less:







This week's pond shot.. leaves are down in a lot of places now:











Since the ride went so well, we made the outdoor arena our last stop on the way home. Both Phin and Sultan thought the ******* jumps were the Scariest Things Ever to start with.. silly boys didn't even want to walk anywhere near them. We spent a few minutes schooling beside and around them and Phin decided maybe it wasn't so bad after all:


























:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
10/23 phin 14.65 miles 1996 ft climb 3.4 mph 1072.45 total miles
11/1 phin 17.08 miles 1530 ft climb 4.9 mph* 1089.53 total miles*


----------



## greentree

*My horses are now the slackers*

Yesterday DH and I went back up to Mammoth Cave to explore the hiking trails. On our own feet. Horses are not allowed on the south side of the park, and this is now completely understandable!! 

We were going to take the trail directly behind the visitors center down to see the River Styx Spring. On the map it is a zig zag, so you know it's steep. We pulled in to ask about the campground rates, and the sweet young lady gave us different maps, and said we could just park there, since another part of the trail goes out right there, two campsites down. 

So, we started walking. What a beautiful place! The trail was gravel, and really nice. Yeah, with a trail this nice, we should just go ahead and make the whole loop, down by the Green River, and then we can cut back up that zig zag, and come across the parking lot.....

Lots of DH's selfies along the way. LOTS of selfies. He pretty much walks with the phone clicking, not watching where he is going. Then there was a giant tree across the trail. We were only about 100 feet from the road, but somehow, we were NOT on the trail anymore. Oh well, we can walk out on the road down to the ferry parking lot, and pick up the trail there. 

Right by the parking area is the Echo River Spring, which makes a blue hole where the water comes out of the cave. Gorgeous!! Then the trail wound along the river, and we decided to go left, and stay on it. There used to be a Mammoth Cave River Boat that brought visitors in!! I had no idea...and I have NO CLU e how anybody could get from the river, up that ridge, to the hotel.....

Anyway...we walked 6 MILES, up that ridge, that zig zagg trail( a good bit of that is stairs)!! Yesterday, the horses only had to walk 8 MILES! Slackers! They are getting a harder workout next time!


----------



## Zexious

phantomhorse--I love the jumping pics. They're so cute!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Mother nature was smiling again today so got George out for the ride we took Phin and Sultan on yesterday. George was a bit of a pill, spooking at literally nothing for a good portion of the ride, but I had to chalk it up to good spirits even if I wanted to thunk him.






































Stopped at the outdoor arena on the way home to let George get a look at things. As expected, the jumps caused great excitement. First they were scary, but after walking over the cross rails a couple times it was boring and he just wanted to head for home. The first time I asked him to trot one, he hit the ground on the other side and took off bucking and farting (towards home, of course). Eventually he decided it wasn't worth all that effort when I wouldn't let him run for home at the end. :icon_rolleyes:







2015 mileage
...
11/1 phin 17.08 miles 1530 ft climb 4.9 mph 1089.53 total miles
11/2 george 17.09 miles 1496 ft climb 5.3 mph* 1106.62 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

Took Jax over to my friends house, she just got a new (well her old horse back) horse and shes so out of shape! She hasn't wanted to take her out solo yet since she didn't have her a few years and has picked up a few bad habits! So we took a short ride and had a good time. If you're friends with me on facebook you'll get to see the terrible video she uploaded of me trying to mount bareback LOL!

Going back over tomorrow, picking her up then going few miles down the road to one of her friends houses to ride.

1.9 miles, 378.6 for the year.


----------



## Zexious

Phantomhorse--it's all that fall air! haha <3


----------



## QOS

Dawn...those are beautiful pics!!! I wish it would quit freaking raining here so I could go ride!


----------



## egrogan

Don't mean to rub it in QOS, but the weather here couldn't have been more perfect this morning when my trail buddy and I met up before work to go ride. Perfect blue skies and nothing but sunshine- all at a brisk 35*F. Perfect riding weather.










The position of the sun overhead made for some really funny shadows on the way back from our ride...


















*Total 2015 miles: 140.56*


----------



## Fellpony

egrogan said:


> Soaking up the last days of fall. We're expecting weather to be above 60*F all next week, so hoping to get in lots of rides!
> 
> Even though the trees are sparse, the sun is still beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there was a hint of frost when we started out yesterday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> *Total 2015 miles: 137.57*



lovely photos x


----------



## Fellpony

:gallop:Rode the last two days at the farm on the tracks we have been doing forwards stop and back and sideways boths sides.... making sure she will go where I want her too....... 

I am facing my biggest fear on Thursday for the first time on Melody..... The Main Road .....with fast cars and motor bikes and lorries, that dont always slow down.....  Now anyone who knows me knows I am terrified of the main road and horses and traffic  I bought a new body protector so will feel a little safer on my ride out 

I am planning to hack to my friends place 15 mins down the busy road to my friends place.... then we are hacking and riding together. This is the best part being able to meet my friends and ride during the week....  I am just hoping melody is good in traffic, she is good in every other way so fingers crossed.... She has been on this road two times before in the evening and Sundays when there is left traffic with my rider Emily but I have never ridden her in traffic. My OH said he will walk down the road with me and my friend said she will walk back with me to mine 

236.25 + 10 = 246.25 Miles :runninghorse2:


----------



## evilamc

Went over to my friends again today, picked her up and we drove few miles down the road to her neighbors! We ended up doing the SHORTEST ride EVER....trails were kinda yucky so we did a circle around the block...When we were back we decided to go back to friends house and ride some there...neighbor can ride other friends horse. So we packed our two horses back up, still saddled lol...and went back to her house  Had a great time! Neighbor just leases so she may actually come ride my boarders horse with me some too! My boarder doesn't put much time into her boy to correct a few bad habits hes gotten so asked me to try working wtih him...gave me permission to put friends on him to work with him.



















So both little rides together we got in 3.86 miles, pretty much all stirrupless for me! 382.46 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Just after lunch, I saddled up Phin and went out to meet Gina for a ride. It was another 10-degree-above-normal day - simply glorious. Phin did great today, starting off on a loose rein. A good thing, because Gisele was totally silly, jigging all over the place. 

It must have rained somewhere up north, as the creek was up and angry:











Phin is learning to drink on trail.. puddles are yummy! It still surprises me every time, as I think I could count the number of times Dream drank during training rides on 1 hand.





























After the ride, I gave Phin a bath and then took him out to hand graze while he dried. Of course my supervisor came along:











2015 mileage
...
11/2 george 17.09 miles 1496 ft climb 5.3 mph 1106.62 total miles
11/3 phin 6.75 miles 685 ft climb 3.3 mph* 1113.37 total miles*


----------



## ChitChatChet

Phantomhorse13

I DROOL everytime I read one of your posts on this thread! Gorgeous views, lovely places to ride and your miles............... *sigh*


----------



## greentree

I took myself to the cave today, and rode Sissy, the TWH. I had never ridden her by herself away from home. She was most awesome....I am trying to leg her up to do an LD....for DH, so I need some lead weights....LOL! He doesn't want to ask her to do anything. I got her gaiting, and we had 17, 16, 16, 15, and 13 minute miles...yes, I actually wore the Garmin!!!

She didn't spook at anything, even the girl hiking on the trail...but I did! We were in the creek, trying to get a drink, and a deer was in the creek not 10 feet from us. I had no idea until it started to wander off, so I jumped! 

We only rode 5.5 miles, but it was so warm, and I upped the speed quite a bit. Hopefully , DH will go ride on Sunday, the high is supposed to be 58! Yay! If I can get him to gait her, maybe we can see some new trails!!


----------



## Persephone2015

I'm sort of late joining this thread. 

And while not technically trail miles yet...I'd still like to log them as I make headway with my mare. 

In March of 2015 I adopted a 7/8 yr old BLM mustang mare and fell in love. She's about 15h, and black with three white socks and an almost perfect heart shaped star. My non-horsey boyfriend actually named her Persephone, but we call her Percy. 

Its been a long road, but just last month we started having our first few rides in the round pen. As of today, we've logged 5 rides total, and she's really starting to understand what exactly I'm asking of her while I'm on her back, and cannot wait for her to become my trusty trail horse!

On my next days off of work I'm hoping to do one more ride in the round pen, then a couple in the big arena. After that, around the ranch where I board at, and then the trails!!

And because I'm super excited about my progress with my mustang, I have actually calculated the approximate footage/mileage I've ridden so far.  

Not much, but you have to start somewhere, right? 

Percy: 0.657 miles or 3,768 feet


----------



## Woodhaven

3,768 feet sounds very impressive.
Happy trails to you and your horse.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Persephone2015, welcome to the thread and any miles riding is better than none. Some of us have very low mileage for this year. We have this thread each year, so you can watch you miles rack up next year too.

I would love to see pictures of your Percy.


----------



## Fellpony

Welcome Persephone 2015...you are right we have all got to start somewhere  I too would love to see pics of Percy.

Well you are all succeeding in making me very jealous with your lovely fall pics..... I need to move to the US ;-)

I haven't ridden for about3 days now as I have drowned wet ponies ...the heavens have opened and its not stopped for days. I am hoping this weekend will be much better weather as i have my planned ride out this weekend with friends.

Wishing you all a lovely weekend whatever you have planned ....


----------



## egrogan

Yes, welcome!

It's been a crazy week at work and sadly I missed out on riding in this unseasonably warm weather. Should still be nice this weekend, but wish I had gotten out more during the week...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

OMG.. DH Wants to go ride tomorrow!! I am going to get him doing Sissy's 5.5 mph gait, and maybe we can get an 11 or so mile ride in!! It is supposed to be 58 and sunny. 

Maybe I can get my phone downloaded, so I have picture space??


----------



## gunslinger

greentree said:


> OMG.. DH Wants to go ride tomorrow!! I am going to get him doing Sissy's 5.5 mph gait, and maybe we can get an 11 or so mile ride in!! It is supposed to be 58 and sunny.
> 
> Maybe I can get my phone downloaded, so I have picture space??


Drats....rain here in the promised land.....It's been a good October from a riding point of view......
Conasauga river trail on the 11th for 13.7 miles
Abrams Creek loop in the Great Smokey mountains on Oct 17th for 19.6 miles
Gee Creek on the 29th for 16 miles
Hickory Creek Trail in the Cohutta's on Oct 29th....for 8 miles...bumpty bumps...
Sylco Creek on the 30th....bumpty bumps....10 miles and....
Chickamauga Battlefield on Halloween for 7.5 miles.....

So....74 miles and change in October! 312 so far for the year.....If the weather cooperates, I think I'll at least meet my average for the year.....
Yall come visit!


----------



## ChitChatChet

When dh got up this morning he suggested I go for a ride. I said I didn't have a horse to ride to which he replied that I should ride dd#2 horse. So I did. 5.7 miles in under 32 degree weather with wind. Fantastic ride. .. lots of trotting.


----------



## egrogan

Sounds more like winter than fall, ChitChatChet!

We had a strong wind kick up here today while I was out, and the skies were ominous, but temps still above 50*F. In honor of no-stirrup-November, I went a couple of miles without mine, but I admit I'm too chicken to trot or canter on the trail stirrupless, so I snuck them back when we weren't walking 

You can see the wind whipping Izzy's mane around in this picture:









*Total 2015 miles: 143.23*


----------



## Herosbud

Hi Folks, I have not been posting on the forum for awhile but my wife Kate and I have been riding whenever we get the chance. We have been traveling to Wyoming in June and September and have been staying for three weeks to a month. It doesn't look like we are going to be getting tired of it any time soon. In June you have the wild flowers and in September the Aspens so its always colorful. I gave up on trying to keep track of miles - mainly because I always forget to write down the mileage from the GPS!


----------



## greentree

Glad to hear from you, Herosbud! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## egrogan

Got out for another beautiful fall ride. Really beautiful blue skies and sunshine. 

I'm not sure we didn't pass a hunter in the woods. Izzy got weirdly edgy and a bit spooky in a place we've ridden hundreds of times, and she was looking really intently through the woods- seemed like she saw something out there I didn't. Anyway, we're decked out in orange and we certainly make plenty of noise shuffling through the really thick leaves covering our trails.




























*Total 2015 Miles: 145.56*


----------



## Herosbud

egrogan, Nice pictures. There's something special about looking at the world between a pair of brown ears.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was my last ride of the season, in the pine barrens of New Jersey. I was riding a friend's decade horse, a 21-year-old Arab/Trakaner cross named Ned. Friday, took Ned out for a pre-ride, then vetted in and got everything ready for the morning. In no time it was dinner, then ride meeting, then bedtime.

It showered off and on overnight, but I was thrilled that it had stopped by morning. It was eerily warm for 7am in November in Jersey - 62F degrees! Got the horses cleaned up and tacked and the sun even started to peek out.

Ned is all ready to go:










Warmed up quietly.. def the calm before the storm:










Rich and I planned to start out together, then potentially separate if Ned didn't want to keep pace with Wynne. We let the main pack leave camp and then moseyed out.. the last time that Ned would walk at all during the ride. :eek_color:











Now I was warned that Ned had a lot of opinions.. in fact, his owner said he could be a total @ss sometimes. But normally that involved sulking and walking the pace of a snail or sometimes throwing in a random leap or massive fake spook. Ned said to h*ll with the fact he is 21 and hadn't done a 50 mile ride in several seasons (been doing LDs as he is semi-retired).. he was going to WIN.

It was like being back on the racetrack, galloping racehorses in the morning. You may have noticed Ned only goes in an s-hack.. so he tucked his nose and happily tried to pull my guts out. So much for thinking he wasn't going to keep up with Wynne.. instead it was Wynne acting like brakes for Ned!

The first 20 miles flew by, almost literally. I was too busy blistering both hands to be able to even turn on the GoPro, forget taking pictures! When we came roaring into the first hold, I was somewhat afraid Ned wasn't going to be able to pulse down.. silly me. By the time we had the tack off, he was well below criteria (64 is criteria, he was 52). He looked fantastic at the vet check, with a CRI of 52/52 and all As.

I broke out the duct tape and attended to my fingers during the hold while Ned hoovered everything edible in sight. His owner was horrified at the state of my hands, esp since I had asked her if she thought I needed gloves and she had told me no! Before we knew it, it was time for the second loop. His owner worried that Ned was going to quit on me and offered me the dressage whip.. I told her I would take my chances without it!

The second 18 mile loop was slightly less exciting than the first loop.. but only slightly. We found a bit of a gap in the crowd, so not having horses in front of him to chase def helped.. but I never had to worry about Ned quitting on me. :wink: He did finally let Wynne go first a bit, for which my arms and abs were very grateful. It started to rain basically as soon as we left camp, leading to the coat on, coat off game as it was still quite warm.






























About a mile out of the hold, we caught sight of the horses in front of us.. and off to the races again. We again came into the hold faster than I would have liked.. but again Ned was down by the time we had the tack pulled. This vetting, he not only got all As, but his CRI was 44/40!! It was raining steadily for the entire hold, but that didn't stop Ned from eating everything available. His owner still couldn't believe he was acting he way he was out on trail.. she wasn't sure if she was happy he felt that good or embarrassed. I thought it was funny.. retired indeed!











The last loop was 12 miles, much of which we had already done. There was nobody in sight when we left camp, so the horses just went down the trail .. finally! The rain eventualy stopped, which was lovely. We cruised around that loop and it wasn't long before we were over the finish line.




















Crossed the line and were stunned to find out we had come in 10th.. with over 40 entries and the ride being notoriously fast, we never expected it. Guess I wasn't too far off when I said I felt like I was back on the racetrack!

Final vetting gave Ned all As and a final CRI of 44/44.. so apparently I should have listened to him when he said he could go faster!


2015 mileage
...
11/6 ned 4.72 miles 40 ft climb 4.3 mph 1118.09 total miles
11/7 ned 49.91 miles 275 ft climb 8.2 mph* 1168.00 total miles*


----------



## Hang on Fi

I'm stunned, I got my worry wart mother to actually go on a trail with me... She's been giving me lip service the last several years and keeps wanting to try Rhett in the arena. I assured her he's not the same horse and she'd prefer his behavior on the trail. 

Come Friday morning it was windy and I knew the first thing she'd say was "Isn't it too windy to ride?" She met me at the barn and I hooked up the trailer. The first thing she says to me was "Isn't it too windy?" LMBO...

Long story short my friends gelding took phenomenal care of her 

It took borrowing a friend of mines ex-amish gelding, but she did it! 

Rode just a little over 2 miles.

Mom & Ted









Rhett and I


----------



## evilamc

Glad you had a good last ride of the season PH! I guess Ned doesn't realize his age 

Fi thats great you were able to take your mom out!! Glad you guys had a good time.

I had a terrible ride today  I went to this ride wtih the ohio horse council, they were doing a potluck ride today to celebrate their new trails opened up...Well I brought my friend along with her QH, who is a bit slow lol..So we decided to try and go in the middle of the pack...about 35 horses total in ride...It was a fight for me pretty much the entire time. Jax likes to lead...Jax likes to walk out...hes a TWH, I know he SHOULD be able to walk slower and be able to stay behind the QH's but he just wasn't having it. Then it didn't help when they would decide to take off trotting/cantering up the hills..that just got him more excited to gogogo! I kept stopping to wait for my friend to catch up, then we'd end up walking out again and he was getting frustrated with me for trying to hold him back...I was getting frustrated with him that he just wouldn't slow down...If I had just put him up front, he would of dropped his head and been fine but I didn't want to ditch my friend  So we gave up after about an hour and headed back to the campground..had some lunch and chatted then came home.

Got in a whole 2.75 miles...of fighting...hoping to get him out tomorrow and have a better ride. I just don't really know what to do about what happened today. I know its in his nature to walk out, but I feel like he SHOULD be ale to follow a slower horse  Guess I just wont attend anymore rides like this unless I know I can put him up front. 385.21 for the year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Congrats on getting your mom out Fi! Hopefully she had such a good time that she will do it again.

evilamc, that is a tough one. i agree that a horse should be able to go at whatever speed you ask, but i can understand jax's frustration at being stuck with slow walkers - part of the reason i hate crowds at fairs, etc. hopefully you get a nice ride in tomorrow.


----------



## evilamc

Yeah..like its hard to be mad at him because I'm trying to make him walk at a slower walk then hes used to/comfortable doing I guess? I just feel like he SHOULD be able to do it if I really want him to though  I don't think I'll be doing anymore big rides unless its wiht other gaited horses or if I know they'll let me lead. Hes great if he can lead, and we just stop and wait for people to catch up when we get ahead lol! That hes a pro at but just going to a slower walk is hard. His usual walk is about 3.5-4mph, seems like a lot of the qh's we;ve been riding with go about 2-3mph.


----------



## weeedlady

Evil,
Raven and I have the same problem, she just walks too fast to stay behind most other horses. I have the same problem riding in the arena, we are passing everyone all the time. 
Funny thing with her though, she wants to go second on the trail. Not first, god forbid, not third or 4th, but if I put her in the second spot, she's pretty much ok with whatever speed. Silly mare.
I said it before, I wish you were closer, I would love to ride with you.
M


----------



## evilamc

We should plan a little camping trip or something  I started a new job and I'm only working Wed-Fri at the moment (may pick up some for holidays). If you find somewhere near by I could camp out or something I'd do it! Lol Jax alwayssss wants to be first!! I'm going to see if I can find a close by arena I can haul to, I have some clinton anderson dvd's I may put them to use


----------



## phantomhorse13

Video is finally done uploading. Didn't get footage from all the loops due to Ned's enthusiasm.. but Jersey trails look the same, so you aren't missing anything. :wink:


----------



## egrogan

Phantom, loved the Ned stories. I don't know why, but his name just tickles me. It's the perfect name for a sassy older guy.

ETA: Is he missing the tip of his left ear? Makes him even more bada*s


----------



## evilamc

Well I got called into work so wasn't able to haul somewhere to ride today  I did manage to hop on bareback when I got home before it got dark though. We had a nice training ride...bareback! It went great. Hoping to be able to take him out somewhere tomorrow but vets coming out for my boarders horse...who knows if my boarder will actually show up.



















2.42 miles 387.63 for the year.

Man I'm so in need of a nice long ride!! All these short rides kinda stink, better than nothing but I miss being out for longer.


----------



## jamesqf

phantomhorse13 said:


> I thought it was funny.. retired indeed!


Good fer Ned! I feel the same way when some of my acquaintances seem to think I've retired (because I work from home, and set my own hours). I'd rather wear out than rust out


----------



## Oreos Girl

I understand the pain Evil, I have taken Fiddler to one group ride. Since my friend on Oreo isn't so comfortable, we were going to ride at the back. Fiddler said no. He got so bad that Oreo started acting up so we turned around. As soon as we did, he calmed down and we found our own trails to do. His owner said he wants to be second. Haven't tried it since then.


----------



## greentree

Evil, you are going to have to find a " gaited group" !! Or an endurance group.....people who enjoy the trail at 8 or so MPH!

We got out for a good ride on Sunday. Failed on BOTH of my goals, haha...we do 7.5 miles. We did about 8 on the last ride. Fail.
Wanted to up the speed...we did the Rocky road part of the trail first, so DH would not think that Sissy's feet were getting tender at the end, so did Sal Hollow loop backwards. Oops. It is mostly DOWNHILL when it is done that way! Sissy is still rough downhill...fail.

Oh well. It was such a beautiful day, and the Beech trees were GLOWING. Sissy did not flinch the entire ride, so that helps DH's confidence, and hopefully builds up his riding callouses, so he can get some longer rides in. I keep riding in the cold, because I love it;he does not appreciate the cold...


----------



## egrogan

Greentree, right there with you on riding in the cold- not always pleasant, but I'll do it as long as we can stand it! 

It was a frosty morning with temps around 27*F this morning when I met my trail buddy. It was a totally different landscape with sparkling frost covering everything in the early morning sun:










I thought I had bundled up enough but my toes were cold even with Smartwool socks and my insulated winter boots on. I don't think I'm ready for real winter to get here! In a month or two, 27*F is going to be the high for the day, not where we start in the morning!

I'm getting really close to my 150 mile goal- should get there with my next ride! As of today, *total 2015 miles: 148.45*.


----------



## greentree

Egrogan, we are supposed to have that frost on Saturday morning!

I am planning to ride tomorrow. Probably by myself.....Maybe I will take Sissy again.


----------



## egrogan

Woohoo! We passed our goal today!! *Total 2015 miles: 151.37

*_We crunched through the leaves:
__








 
We saw some interesting air traffic in beautiful blue New Hampshire skies:









We stopped to admire the pond:









We followed a hunting trail:









_I don't know how many more 50*F November days are ahead of us, but I hope they keep coming!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some saddle time!

As miserable as the weather has been, today was spectacular: sunny, upper 50sF, light breeze! Phin was fantastic from the start. Had the heartrate monitor on him again, so got to entertain myself watching his recoveries as we climbed.






































BIL isn't harvesting any more apples.. so we all helped ourselves! I plan to go over tomorrow with a bucket and pick a bunch.











Stopped at the outdoor arena on the way home:

















Even heading for home, Phin was great, walking quietly: 

















2015 mileage
...
11/7 ned 49.91 miles 275 ft climb 8.2 mph 1168.00 total miles
11/15 phin 9.69 miles 1464 ft climb 4.6 mph* 1177.69 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

egrogan what do you use to track your miles? It seems like you get so many rides in but so few miles! 

Fall pictures are so pretty!!!

I finally got the guts to try going to a near by park by myself. Tired of waiting for someone to go with me and we ride alone all the time...just new parks scare me! Two other ladies pulled up right before me, they were nice and invited me to ride with them! I'm glad I was too because with all the leaves you could barely find the trail. We mostly walked, went around a really pretty lake...then found some fun places to canter. Up one big hill Jax and the faster of the two ladies horses ended up RACING up...Jax won yay! We stopped to wait for the other rider and chatted. When we were ready to start moving again, I was told I can take the lead...so I started to move Jax around the horse we just raced, he was a little excited still and wanted to gogogo a little more, I held him back but next thing I know a butts swinging my way! Hooves started flying at us, I turned him away as fast as I could and ended up getting kicked in the shin, lost my balance some and ended up on his neck! I made awesome recovery though, settling him down and getting my seat back at same time! No stirrups November is paying off!!! So we got settled down and started back down the path, Jax didn't have a care in the world still thought the mare was his best friend. Funny thing is, every time I ride with someone new I ALWAYS ask if their horse is a kicker, just good to know and Jax likes to follow closely sometimes. They both said ohhh no our horses have never kicked!! HA that mare just did not like him!!

Can you see the trail?

















































































My shin  Not too bad, could of been WAY worse









Didn't get too many miles in but Jax got a GOOOOOOOD workout cantering up some BIGGGG hills! Also tried a new bit today and I think we both loved it! So not a big ride I was hoping for but very fun and Jax actually got to stretch his legs!

3.03 miles, 390.33 for the year! Our fastest speed was 16.5 mph!


----------



## egrogan

Ouch, Evil! That's no fun! Can't believe that happened.

As far as mileage tracking, I use the "View Ranger" app. It tracks in kilometers, which I convert to miles. I have at times felt like surely we _must _have gone farther than the app said, but I'm horrible at judging distance. We have a big loop around the perimeters of a series of farmer's fields, with a few short trails cutting through woods that connect it all. According to our app, it's generally between 2-3 miles for the loop, depending on which fields we include. It's a pretty ride, but it does get old sometimes! I don't have a trailer and no friends with one right now, so we're a bit limited in where we go. We're probably more "happy hackers" than the true "trail riders" here, but it suits us 

Maybe I should try another app and see what it gives us.


----------



## greentree

Goodness, evil!! I am so glad she didn't hit your knee!!

I got out for a couple of rides last week, but yesterday, which was glorious,we went hiking.

The girls came over and rode while we were gone.


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> Ouch, Evil! That's no fun! Can't believe that happened.
> 
> As far as mileage tracking, I use the "View Ranger" app. It tracks in kilometers, which I convert to miles. I have at times felt like surely we _must _have gone farther than the app said, but I'm horrible at judging distance. We have a big loop around the perimeters of a series of farmer's fields, with a few short trails cutting through woods that connect it all. According to our app, it's generally between 2-3 miles for the loop, depending on which fields we include. It's a pretty ride, but it does get old sometimes! I don't have a trailer and no friends with one right now, so we're a bit limited in where we go. We're probably more "happy hackers" than the true "trail riders" here, but it suits us
> 
> Maybe I should try another app and see what it gives us.


Do you know if your phone goes out of service while riding? That could cause it to not track right? I've found Endomondo to be a pretty good app, I've used it side by side with my megallen and it tracked pretty much exactly the same. Your pictures are always so pretty! About how long are your rides? If they go by pretty fast then yeah the 2-3 miles may be about right! Could be interesting to try a different app though.

Greentree, I know I'm SO lucky she didn't hit my knee cap. When we got back we sat down at picnic table and the rider whos horse kicked me pulled out two bottles of rum lol!! She gave me a can of carbonated water (lol!) told me to pour some out or take a swig then poured some rum in it for me. I'm just lucky all around the situation panned out like it did, it could of been REALLY BAD. I gave Jax some carrots in his dinner tonight because I'm so proud of him for how he handled it. They gave him so many compliments, about his body condition, training and just how sweet he was  I had to hop off to fix my saddle at one point and they were amazed how still he stands while I got back on lol! All my training is paying off!


----------



## egrogan

evilamc said:


> Do you know if your phone goes out of service while riding? That could cause it to not track right? I've found Endomondo to be a pretty good app, I've used it side by side with my megallen and it tracked pretty much exactly the same. Your pictures are always so pretty! About how long are your rides? If they go by pretty fast then yeah the 2-3 miles may be about right! Could be interesting to try a different app though.
> 
> Greentree, I know I'm SO lucky she didn't hit my knee cap. When we got back we sat down at picnic table and the rider whos horse kicked me pulled out two bottles of rum lol!! She gave me a can of carbonated water (lol!) told me to pour some out or take a swig then poured some rum in it for me. I'm just lucky all around the situation panned out like it did, it could of been REALLY BAD. I gave Jax some carrots in his dinner tonight because I'm so proud of him for how he handled it. They gave him so many compliments, about his body condition, training and just how sweet he was  I had to hop off to fix my saddle at one point and they were amazed how still he stands while I got back on lol! All my training is paying off!


Given that it's rural NH, it's always a possibility that the phone goes out of service  Can't believe I didn't think of that before. As far as how long it takes, I would estimate we're usually riding for between 45 minutes-1 hour, but I generally ignore the time reported on the app because I tend to turn on the tracker as I'm bridling/mounting so it's running for a few minutes (when I'm standing still and not adding any distance) before we actually start riding.

I'll give another app a try and see if that gives me a different estimate.

Hope your leg feels better tomorrow! I actually got stepped on today for the first time in years- my left foot is a few interesting shades of black and blue. I was hand grazing Isabel and not really playing attention-I zagged right and she zigged left, and suddenly my foot was squarely under hers. I forgot how bad that HURTS!


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> Do you know if your phone goes out of service while riding? That could cause it to not track right?


Depends on how the app works. A sensible one should use the phone's GPS chip, which doesn't depend on cell service - it works like a standalone GPS unit.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh wonder how you find or which apps do that? I've ran two apps side by side before and got completely different mileage lol! When I checked the map, one app made a b-line from one point to another, guessing out of service? While other app seems to follow the trail I was on.


----------



## Woodhaven

I went out last Fri for a ride, around some farms and through the woods. The trails in the woods are harder to find because all the leaves are down and making it difficult to see the trail winding through the trees but my mare keeps right on the trail even when I doubt her she is finding her way through and back out to the main trail. about 3m

We just got in a short ride yesterday around one farm and through some woods because we finally got started with the mini and pulling his cart. My sister has been long driving him around with the harness but this was the first time hooked to the cart, and he was really good. Sorry, this is off topic but we were so pleased with him.


----------



## jamesqf

evilamc said:


> Ohh wonder how you find or which apps do that?


I don't know how you'd tell, unless the developer has a web site with info. (My limited experience is that most apps don't really have anything in the way of useful documentation.)

Another thing you might check is whether the app has a way to set the update interval - that is, how long it goes between reading positions. If it updates every few seconds, it'll track position really accurately, but use a lot of battery. If it updates every 15 minutes, you'll get the straight lines between points effect.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Participated in our local "Urban Trail Ride" was lil bit under 5 miles, but only remembered to run my app later in the ride and logged 4.something. 

Rhett's first time and aside from his persistent want to pass the lead horses (which we couldn't do) he did great.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Which of the two apps worked better Evil?


----------



## evilamc

Oreos Girl said:


> Which of the two apps worked better Evil?


I've tried pretty much every free app I could find...endomondo is still my favorite. Its just simple, easy to read, and when I look back at the map it looks like it tracked me very well. Now if I go out of service it gets a little iffy...so here in Ohio I've kinda switched to using my hand held Magellan. 

Got in a bareback ride today around the hood, Jax wasn't thrilled about it. Acted like a spooky demon child. I cantered bareback for the first time too! Wasn't great...We were almost back home and all a sudden he started doing more a running walk...I tried to slow him down with seat and half halts..he just ran through it! Now I'm riding along on a 2 lane BUSY road, got cars passing me elft and right..so really cant do a one rein stop! So I ended up grabbing mane and riding it out till I got to my drive way  once we got there we did one rein stop...multiple times...he kept trying to walk/take off down the drive way before I asked him to walk on. Once he was listening, we LEFT again and went back around the tiny loop across my driveway. We did lots of stops, being patient, one rein stops when he wasnt and backing. He walked back home perfectly quiet...I did all this bareback too!

3.07 miles 393.4 for the year. My goal I set for myself was 500 for the year...if I can get more than 3 miles in a ride I may get there LOL not looking too likely though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out again today. Rode over to meet Gina and treated Phin just like I would one of the older horses.. caught him, tacked up, got on and went right over. He did great!






































On the way home, a couple of the farm workers were at Alimar working on Gina's barn. Since Phin is still funny about men, I used it as a great opportunity for a meet n greet.. both guys were happy to stand for a minute and let him sniff them. Then they fed him cookies. One of them, whose daughter rides, even wandered around and pet him all over! Phin gave them a bit of the hairy eyeball to start with, but the cookies soon fixed that.


2015 mileage
...
11/15 phin 9.69 miles 1464 ft climb 4.6 mph 1177.69 total miles
11/16 phin 12.55 miles 1443 ft climb 3.9 mph* 1190.24 total miles*


----------



## Persephone2015

Between work, weather, and the time change I haven't been able to get back up on my horse! However, I hope to hop up on her today!

A few pages back when I first joined the thread I realized I never posted a picture of my lovely lady!

I adopted her from the BLM in March of this year, and am now just starting to hop on her. No actual trails yet, but we're hoping soon! She's 7/8 years old, and is from the Callaghan HMA in Nevada.

Percy: 0.657 miles or 3,768 feet


----------



## evilamc

Got in a short bareback ride yesterday and then a fun ride today! Met up with a friend and her daughter and we tried the local rails and trails. Omg can you say FLAT TRAIL?! It was getting so cold though we even started getting some flurries. We were going to try and ride till we hit a tunnel but turns out tunnel was a lot further than we thought.





































We mostly walked, friend was riding horse she just got last week so very new to her! We trotted some, her QH's have the PERFECT little job for Jax to gait to, I loved it! We got in a tiny canter kinda by accident lol but it was ok  Rode stirrupless almost whole ride!

1.57 bareback and 8.83 today, 403.8! YAY broke 400! So not hitting 500 but maybe I can at least get to 450!


----------



## egrogan

We have an extensive "rail trail" system in my area too, but we have no easy way to connect with it from our barn without trailering to it. Definitely something I'd like to do one of these days though. Looks like a fun, flat stretch- bet you could really pick up some speed out there


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> We have an extensive "rail trail" system in my area too, but we have no easy way to connect with it from our barn without trailering to it. Definitely something I'd like to do one of these days though. Looks like a fun, flat stretch- bet you could really pick up some speed out there


Right? I may try going by myself and cantering his pants off. He needs it and I need it. Maybe you can talk a friend with a trailer into taking you? I just love the footing, wont get muddy over winter!


----------



## weeedlady

evilamc said:


> Got in a short bareback ride yesterday and then a fun ride today! Met up with a friend and her daughter and we tried the local rails and trails. Omg can you say FLAT TRAIL?! It was getting so cold though we even started getting some flurries. We were going to try and ride till we hit a tunnel but turns out tunnel was a lot further than we thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We mostly walked, friend was riding horse she just got last week so very new to her! We trotted some, her QH's have the PERFECT little job for Jax to gait to, I loved it! We got in a tiny canter kinda by accident lol but it was ok  Rode stirrupless almost whole ride!
> 
> 1.57 bareback and 8.83 today, 403.8! YAY broke 400! So not hitting 500 but maybe I can at least get to 450!


That looks like a perfect trail for letting him open up in his gait. Sweet!
M


----------



## Persephone2015

I was able to break away from work early enough to hop up on my mare for a few more turns around the round pen. I'm pretty sure she's ready to transition into the bigger arena! 

Total so far:

0.89 Miles or 4710 feet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

Although winter seems to have arrived today here in Dixie, Saturday was quite a nice day.

DW, along with GF and I, made her third ride of the year, and her first ride sense having knee surgery 6 or so weeks ago. 

We rode bumpty bumps as DW loves her barbie horse, Sonny Boy, and walked the whole way.....so no bumpity......even though it was only 8 miles, I had to help DW off Sonny Boy.....Oh yea...had to help her get on too...but at least she rode!

What a great boy Sonny was....never moved a muscle as I placed the step stool beside him and eased DW off.....her Knee was sore....so when she got home, Ice, elevation, and Ibuprofen...

The gun season for Deer opened Saturday as well, so, discretion being the better part of valor, we rode at The Chickamauga Battle Field rather than disrupting the hunting....and to be truthful, I really didn't like the idea of being on a big furry critter plotting along in the hard woods on opening day.....Not bashing hunters, but there's a lot of pressure on many to "be successful"....and opening day brings out many of the once a year hunters...


I should be right at 330 or so for the year...Planning to ride in the Ooltewah Christmas parade....and will probably get another couple of rides in before new years.....depending on the weather, of course....


----------



## Oreos Girl

Sat was the warmest day of the weekend and being the wimps us Southerners are, we needed the warmest day. I rode with someone that I had met a couple of years ago but had never ridden with before. The horse that she brought she has only ridden on a trail 3 times. He is a 9 year old TWH. But he was great in the flat walk the whole time. It was a little muddy so we went to the upper parking lot of the state/federal lands that is known as the Omulgee River Trail system. So it is the federal land. We got to one crossing that they haven't used pavers to stabilize yet and her horse went first. It is step and slippery, so he got half way down and changed his mind. Unfortunately he ended up going down to his belly but before she could dismount he got up and got himself out of it. We turned around at that point. So that is the left most upper point of our ride. 
In honor of Evil's where is the trail, I took this.









Here you can see a trail much better but there were several places I had to look at the GPS unit to see which way to head. This was a forestery road here but on top of a ridge so you could see the sky in the background.









This is our ride track.









Took the handheld unit and it said 6.5 miles and Endomondo said 7.27 miles so I guess I will go with an average. At the point we turned around the 2nd time, the handheld unit was 0.2 miles ahead of Endo.


----------



## Celeste

I have been able to sneak in a few micro rides this month. My total is now up to 80.32. I won't get near my ride mileage of last year, but at least I am riding.


----------



## egrogan

Short ride today in the middle of lots of last minute grocery shopping for tomorrow.

Last year, I rode the day before Thanksgiving, and it looked like this!

















We had a freak snowstorm that started the Wednesday before Thanksgiving and dumped almost a foot by Thanksgiving morning.

Much nicer this year  It was chilly enough that the puddles were still frozen in the shade...









...But otherwise, sunny and pleasant.









This has probably been asked and answered already on this thread, but I'll ask again. When you encounter people walking/on foot when riding, how do you handle your horse? We rarely do, but today while riding on a forest path, we could hear and sort of see our neighbors about 1/4 mile away in their field, but it was tough to see exactly where they were through the trees. Isabel was transfixed by this- she planted her feet, craned her neck, and was really taking in the sound/smell. 

At first, I thought it was best to just let her stand and observe, but after a few seconds, she was a little obsessive about it, refusing to move. She wasn't freaking out or balking, just...completely focused on them, not me. I couldn't snap her out of it or get her to move her feet.

After standing there for far longer than I would have liked, I was able to sort of pull her around and give her a lot of leg and move on. She remained distracted and looking in that direction all the way through the woods, and since we ride a loop and come back through that same way on the way home, she hadn't forgotten about them on the ride back and had her head craned looking for them again. I just didn't like how nonresponsive she was- sure, it was an unusual experience for a trail we've ridden on a hundred times, but still, it's not like like they were shooting firey arrows at us through the woods! :wink: 

What would you have done? I guess it was a mistake to stop and let her look/smell.

Other than that, we had a pleasant ride. Hope to get in another one tomorrow morning as our plans are later in the day.

*Total 2015 miles: 156.45*


----------



## phantomhorse13

egrogan said:


> What would you have done? I guess it was a mistake to stop and let her look/smell.


For me, looking with their head is ok, but looking with their neck/shoulders is not. Changing speed unasked is also not ok. If whatever-it-is seems to be causing a lot of interest, I will ask for a change of speed and may or may not approach the object.. a lot of that depends on if I think checking it out will make things better or worse.

When your horse did not respond to your request to stop looking and move on, I would have started upping the ante immediately.. because ignoring me is _never_ the right answer. How 'loud' my cues had to become would have depended on when the horse finally paid attention, but the horse would have quickly had trouble worrying about anything other than me. For your horse to freeze and stare in the middle of the field is one thing.. but what if that was in the middle of a road?



I remember the big storm last year. We had 8 inches. This year the weather is amazing and I am stuck inside entertaining family. Ugh.


----------



## phantomhorse13

After a wonderful meal, we decided it was too nice to stay inside, as the weather was upper 50Fs, little wind, and mostly sun (which is about 15 degrees above normal). Decided to take a walk around the farm. I figured I would take Phin, too, as he hasn't been worked in 2 weeks. He was a little cranked up to start, which I expected. He had 2 strangers (my parents) and 2 extra dogs to deal with (and those two are much more all over the place than Mia). Started out in hand to get him settled. All things considered, he did really well.

I did eventually throw a leg over though - my first time on him bareback!




















Didn't go very far really, but loved every minute of it! :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
11/16 phin 12.55 miles 1443 ft climb 3.9 mph 1190.24 total miles
11/26 phin 1.03 miles 26 ft climb 3.4 mph* 1191.27 total miles*


----------



## greentree

We meet people hiking a lot up at Mammoth Cave. If they are looking too hard, I say, "IT'S a PERSON, stupid!", and then tell them walk ON....for some strange reason people with dogs on leashes step off of the trail, but hide behind trees.

We always tell the hikers that they scare the horses because the horses believe something AWFUL must have happened to THEIR horses, since they are walking back!

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving! It was so nice and warm here...I did the turkey on the barbeque. Brined it with bourbon and my homemade maple syrup, so it was a real Kentucky Thanksgiving!


----------



## egrogan

Thanks Phantom and Greentree for weighing in on the "people on foot" question. Phantom, I totally agree that the absolutely planted feet and ignoring of the "hello there" cues is not acceptable. I think my mistake was in letting her stop and stare so long. Greentree, we too have approached people walking towards us, and she got tense but I yelled ahead to them to ask them to say something so she could see they were people (albeit horseless ones ) and that seemed to snap her out of it. I guess what was different about this situation I mentioned was that the people were some ways in the distance, and could sort of be seen and heard, but through the woods. Who knows, bottom line, it was a frustrating experience and I'd handle differently the next time...

Yesterday though, I had a very pleasant, relaxing ride in the morning. Weather here was great too, nice and warm (50*F) with a bit of a breeze.










*Total 2015 miles: 159.02*


----------



## Celeste

My friend Donna, and "Oreo's Girl" from the forum came out to ride today. We rode 6 1/2 miles. I think they pretty much wore me out. My girl was good overall. She was afraid to cross a washed out place filled with water, but she did it. (Actually, I closed my eyes and she hopped over it.) 

We mostly walked, but we did canter for a little way. She was actually ok with that. 

On the way back she didn't hesitate. She was very nervous and hyper for the coming home part of the trip, but she didn't really do anything bad. 

I got in 6.5 miles today. (Oreo got in a little more because she rode a little while I was being slow getting ready.)

Total: *86.82*

Hopefully I will at least get in 100 this year.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Poor Oreo stood at the door of the trailer when we got home like "Mom, help me off of here, I can't step that far." My butt is sore today. I got 7.2 miles. I have decided that Endomondo adds to your mileage. Celeste had her handheld at 6.5, my handheld said 6.6 (minus the 0.6 of just Oreo and I), and Endo said 7.57 miles. That is twice it has come back higher than the handheld.

Headed out.



















96.3 Miles for the year. maybe 100 for the year.


----------



## falling

I am absolutely in love with my good little green pony. She honestly has no dirt and is such a quick learner. We have been on a few solo rides on the road, and considering she had never been around traffic before I got her two ish months ago, she's now almost as good as my older gelding! 

I can't wait to do some endurance with her, she is just so naturally fit and just holds all her gaits so well. Me and a friend rode two days ago and we came across a pheasant, a peacock, a paddock of swimming cows, and a lot of parking dogs, with little to no spooking. We also had 4 pigs run out in front of us! We spooked more then the horses. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## timmythenarwhal

I just started riding this year. On my first trail ride, I went with a trainer I was lucky enough to get to work with for free. We went to a 1000 acre ranch with woodsy trails. After about five hours he admitted we were lost, and soon after my horse decided to try and jump a dirt wall as tall as himself! To give him credit, he probably would have made it if I hadn't held him back.


----------



## jamesqf

falling said:


> ...and we came across a pheasant, a peacock, a paddock of swimming cows, and a lot of parking dogs...


Yes, I know it's a typo, but I just had a good laugh at the mental image of a lot filled with dogs, each one neatly placing itself in a parking space


----------



## gunslinger

GF and I got in a ride on Saturday....along the Conasauga river, (known to many as the Jacks river, which merges in a few miles above).....cloudy and overcast but warm....warm enough for knats.....and surprisingly, deep woods off....

We got in 13.2 miles....so I'm at 343 for the year so far.....very close to average for the last four years, and with a month to go, if the weather holds, I think I could get 375....we'll see....

We plan to ride bumpty bumps on Saturday.....and then Miss Lacy on Sunday for the Christmas parade....

Last year, during the parade, we literally got run over by a train.....the parade stopped, and we were smack dab under the overpass....horns blowing....engines roaring, and earth moving....so, who knows what this years parade will bring?

Yall come visit now ya hear?


----------



## BlooBabe

Chunk and I had a pretty bad wreck in October that almost cost me my arm. Since then we've been using the time to get back on our feet and heal up. A friend asked me to go out on a trail with her but as I'm still casted and strapped up I couldn't ride Chunk. Another friend offered me her daughter's horse that is used to unbalanced wiggly kids and does her job fantastically. I hopped on and we left. Both horses were walking unseasonably slow, which I wasn't complaining about. I was riding like I'd never seen a horse before but when I thought I was good I asked my mare to pick it up. She refused a few times but eventually picked it up and I almost fell off. She huffed in an 'I told you so' way and slowed right down again. We didn't go too far as neither of us knew the trails and I forgot to turn the tracker on but I don't think we really went any distances worth adding. 
I've decided that next year I'm setting the bar low and aiming for 100 miles for the year instead of the 500 I was originally going to aim for. I'm just too accident prone to expect that kind of riding time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Bloo - so sorry to hear you had an accident!! would be curious to hear happened, but understand if you'd rather not talk about it. hope you are out of the cast very soon.


----------



## greentree

OMG, Bloo, glad to hear from you! Agree with PH13....


----------



## 6gun Kid

*I'm Baaaackkkk!*

So, its been a minute since I have been on here. Since I moved back here a year ago I have been a busy boy. What I haven't done is ride much, like hardly at all. A couple of rides around the property and down the road, but that is about all. Next year we are getting a new trailer, so I am hoping that will change.


----------



## greentree

Howdy, 6gun!! How are things down there in Texas? We have lost track of QOS.....


----------



## 6gun Kid

greentree said:


> Howdy, 6gun!! How are things down there in Texas? We have lost track of QOS.....


 Well you know Texas, only have 2 seasons summer and winter, and they often alternate days of the week!


----------



## greentree

Some years, only summer and February!!


----------



## Celeste

I took a short ride today. I didn't have anybody to ride with, so I went alone. My girl was a little hesitant to leave her friends but she did good. Several trucks went by and there was no problem. One guy was trying to be polite and stopped his truck and got out. "Oh no Mommy! There is a human in that truck!" She whirled around a little bit but settled right down and went on past him. 

On the way back, she rode quietly on a loose rein. This is the first time ever, ever that she has done that while riding alone.

1.3 miles.

Total 88.12 miles


----------



## greentree

I got no riding in, but 7 miles of driving the pair, and 1.75 miles of hiking in the rocks on 2 feet!

A friend of mine from Texas was here visiting her relatives who live fairly close, so they came down and we drove, then took them up to the beautiful Shanty Hollow Lake. This little trail is so amazing! 

Perhaps I can get some riding in tomorrow...I think we will forego the Christmas parade. Falalalalala !


----------



## gunslinger

My what a beautiful December day. GF and I got in 10.7 miles riding out of Willis Springs in the Cherokee National Forest. The day started cold but clear....blue skys and no wind but slowly warmed into the high 50's.

Riding a Christmas parade tomorrow...and hope to get in a couple of more rides before the ball drops....I need 7 miles to keep my average....anything extra would improve on it.....

353 total for the year.....


----------



## BoldComic

Hubby and I went out fro a 3.5 mile ride around town at a very easy pace. It was a beautiful day but going to be a cold night so we didn't want the horses to get too sweaty so they would dry before sundown. Not a legendary ride by any means but a great relaxing way to spend an hour on a beautiful winter day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's deer rifle season, so riding is limited to Sundays for a while here..

Today was forecast to be 55 and sunny.. so weren't we surprised to wake up to 24 and fog. DH and I had planned to ride, so we figured give it a bit of time and the fog would burn off. Went to breakfast, did some small projects.. and it was 28 and still foggy at 10am. The fog had actually frozen to the trees:











Certainly beautiful.. but not the appropriate footing for riding!! Did a few more things, always looking out the window and always seeing fog. About 2, the sun finally started peeking out. It was a balmy 34 but we went out to tack up anyway. Would have to be careful about footing, but figured any riding was better than none!!

There was still hard frost on the north and east sides of the hills, so we avoided fields and stuck to the roads as much as possible. The sun was in and out, but it was still pretty damp and chilly.





























Wasn't the longest ride ever, but it was saddle time!! Phin was really good, only having a little spook when a bunch of songbirds burst out of the bushes and flew under him (and it startled me too). We even had some deer running in the woods along the side of the road that he was happy to chase (something I have been encouraging.. not scary if you are chasing it, right?). :grin:


2015 mileage
...
11/26 phin 1.03 miles 26 ft climb 3.4 mph 1191.27 total miles
12/6 phin 6.69 miles 1212 ft climb 4.5 mph* 1197.96 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

Hellllloooo everyone! I've missed a lot. Haven't got any rides in thanks to Thanksgiving/family visiting and then a ton of rain. I made up for it this weekend though 

Yesterday I went to the rails and trails and got on it at the start which is only 20 min from my house. I was alone and we hadn't rode in like 2 weeks....so I decided I was going to put my big girl pants on and canter the crap out of him! We both need it..and I knew that today I was riding with my friends that have QH's so was hoping he'd be a little tired LOL.

Preview of what most of our ride looked like. We got in about 6 or 7 canters, but because his winter coat is already so thick we have to walk a lot in between.
https://youtu.be/fTR4ruq3qfw










Found somebodys dinner









When we first turned around he started trying to gait back, I'll let him gait to an extent because its fun and good to build up his muscles. But I did make him calm back down and once I did I asked him to canter again...We got in a good 2 min canter I'd say, he tried slowing down but I made him keep going...he walked back so nicely after that  He realized he better conserve energy in case we do that again!!

Then todayy I met up with my friend and her daughter to ride rails and trails again but from a different starting point. We had so much fun!!!!!! We went through THREE TUNNELS...Well six if you could when we turned around and had to go back through again. Jax was the brave boy that lead the way through...and hes 10 years younger than both their horses! After all the excitement from tunnels and our ride we were hungry so when we got back to trailers we decided to ride over to the mcdonalds next door to where we parked...I knocked one more thing off my bucket list today! Riding my horse through a drive through  EVERYONE was taking pics of us, Jax was trying to put his head in the windows...the horses did great considering all that was going on. They even gave us some free apple slices because they were a day "expired" so they couldn't sell them!





































For some reason Jax was in love with this bridge...he kept wanting to walk around on it and sniff it


















The roof was really cool looking


















I must say, its pretty scary when you literally can't see a thing around you..not even your hands on the reins or your horses head. I just kinda rode on forward and kept looking at the end of the light! Jax got pretty nervous in the 2nd tunnel, it was longer and curved..so got very dark..echoed more and you couldn't see the end! He tried to spook and run out but I got him to relax and when my friends horse stalled out and wouldn't lead Jax manned up and lead us through 

https://youtu.be/C7XqIWrNURw

So yesterday I got in 10.7 miles and today 9.8! That puts me at 424.3 for the year. If I could make it over there couple more times this month then I may actually pass my miles from last year! I think last year I was right around 450.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh! I just looked back on our 2014 thread, I only rode 321.16 last year!!! YAY! I've done 100 miles more even with our big move! That makes me so happy. Hope I can still get a bit more in before 2016.


----------



## Oreos Girl

Evilamc, that tunnel is very cool. I cross bridges all the time but I have no idea how my horse would do with a tunnel. That is so cool you have that park so close to you. Why did you move to Ohio? I think you have said but I have forgotten.


----------



## evilamc

We moved to be closer to husbands family  and to get outttt of the city! His family is still about hour and a half from us so far enough that they don't just stop it but close enough to visit. Cost of living is so much cheaper too and my husband was able to keep his job in the city and work remotely hehe

Jax was definitely the brave one out of the 3 horses, I'm not sure how well it would of gone if I wasn't able to make him be so brave. I know I've said it many times but I'm just SO happy I have him now hes just been such an amazing horse for me in so many ways!!


----------



## csimkunas6

evilamc your trails remind me so much of the trails in WV. Sadly, my boy wasnt old enough to even think about getting under saddle yet, so I missed out on the oppurtunity to ride on them, but they look so similar its insane! Tunnels look like a blast too, can only imagine what its like going through them on horseback


----------



## evilamc

csimkunas6 said:


> evilamc your trails remind me so much of the trails in WV. Sadly, my boy wasnt old enough to even think about getting under saddle yet, so I missed out on the oppurtunity to ride on them, but they look so similar its insane! Tunnels look like a blast too, can only imagine what its like going through them on horseback


I was in WV actually  Im in Ohio but right on the border so I go into WV a lot. I'm right outside of Parkersburg WV.


----------



## ChitChatChet

evilamc said:


> Hellllloooo everyone! I've missed a lot. Haven't got any rides in thanks to Thanksgiving/family visiting and then a ton of rain. I made up for it this weekend though
> 
> Yesterday I went to the rails and trails and got on it at the start which is only 20 min from my house. I was alone and we hadn't rode in like 2 weeks....so I decided I was going to put my big girl pants on and canter the crap out of him! We both need it..and I knew that today I was riding with my friends that have QH's so was hoping he'd be a little tired LOL.
> 
> Preview of what most of our ride looked like. We got in about 6 or 7 canters, but because his winter coat is already so thick we have to walk a lot in between.
> https://youtu.be/fTR4ruq3qfw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found somebodys dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we first turned around he started trying to gait back, I'll let him gait to an extent because its fun and good to build up his muscles. But I did make him calm back down and once I did I asked him to canter again...We got in a good 2 min canter I'd say, he tried slowing down but I made him keep going...he walked back so nicely after that  He realized he better conserve energy in case we do that again!!
> 
> Then todayy I met up with my friend and her daughter to ride rails and trails again but from a different starting point. We had so much fun!!!!!! We went through THREE TUNNELS...Well six if you could when we turned around and had to go back through again. Jax was the brave boy that lead the way through...and hes 10 years younger than both their horses! After all the excitement from tunnels and our ride we were hungry so when we got back to trailers we decided to ride over to the mcdonalds next door to where we parked...I knocked one more thing off my bucket list today! Riding my horse through a drive through  EVERYONE was taking pics of us, Jax was trying to put his head in the windows...the horses did great considering all that was going on. They even gave us some free apple slices because they were a day "expired" so they couldn't sell them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason Jax was in love with this bridge...he kept wanting to walk around on it and sniff it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof was really cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, its pretty scary when you literally can't see a thing around you..not even your hands on the reins or your horses head. I just kinda rode on forward and kept looking at the end of the light! Jax got pretty nervous in the 2nd tunnel, it was longer and curved..so got very dark..echoed more and you couldn't see the end! He tried to spook and run out but I got him to relax and when my friends horse stalled out and wouldn't lead Jax manned up and lead us through
> 
> https://youtu.be/C7XqIWrNURw
> 
> So yesterday I got in 10.7 miles and today 9.8! That puts me at 424.3 for the year. If I could make it over there couple more times this month then I may actually pass my miles from last year! I think last year I was right around 450.


*drooling*


----------



## csimkunas6

evilamc said:


> I was in WV actually  Im in Ohio but right on the border so I go into WV a lot. I'm right outside of Parkersburg WV.


No way!! Thats where we lived!!! Actually Davisville, but thats pretty much Parkersburg! What a small world!


----------



## evilamc

csimkunas6 said:


> No way!! Thats where we lived!!! Actually Davisville, but thats pretty much Parkersburg! What a small world!



Ohhh wow! Tell me all the good places to ride!!!! I just moved here in September so haven't explored much. I don't mind riding alone but I'm always nervous going to a NEW place alone


----------



## greentree

^^that is hilarious!! Just like yesterday, I called a tack shop in Arkansas, and talked to a sweet girl...when I told her where I lived, she said her parents live here...her father works for Corvette!! 

My little "going to an open show" has morphed into an out of control marathon!!DH wants to go up Saturday, so we have to have stalls, and PACK, which I hate....

My lovely gelding (my friend owns him now) has come off lease, which makes me sad. He and his little girl were so perfect together, and her parents want her to play soccer.....her father was a most fun horse show Dad!! 

Lots of horse bathing and packing going on today...thankfully, the tack is mostly cleaned (been working on THAT for 2 DAYS!!).

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Oreos Girl

It is a small world after all, its a small world after all. That is what is going through my head.

Well Greenstree, I have said it in the past, I was born in your town, lived in Scottsville for a whole 6 months (the first 6 too).


----------



## csimkunas6

evilamc said:


> Ohhh wow! Tell me all the good places to ride!!!! I just moved here in September so haven't explored much. I don't mind riding alone but I'm always nervous going to a NEW place alone


The Rails to Trails so Ive been told is the best trail around that area, dont know too many to be honest though. My horse wasnt under saddle when I lived there, and when he was, he was hurt so I didnt get any riding time til we moved back to NC. I did ride some friends horses, but not on any good trails...the barn I kept my horse at is still there, but the owners sold and moved to Florida so, no secrets or good trails to tell you about


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today momma nature was having a hot flash.. it was already 55F when we fed first this morning. We went out to breakfast with the family, ran MIL somewhere quick, then came home and saddled up. It was 65F when we left the barn - our normal high for this time of year is 38F!! It was crazy to be riding in a tshirt in the middle of december! 











The sun was out for a bit, but then clouds moved in.. which was actually a blessing for the poor boys in their full winter coats. We tried to avoid the worst of the climbs (and what steep climbing we did was at the walk), as the boys were running sweat. 











We did get over to some new-to-Phin trail and he didn't bat an eye. George, however, was a complete ding dong! Not the best example for Phin, but good to see him feeling so good.



























The grass is actually green and growing in places.. trees are budding. Nothing like spring in december!











On the way home we stopped at the outdoor arena. Phin was a bit distracted but is starting to get the idea:







After that, we headed for home. Phin was totally chill.. to the point I dropped my stirrups and the reins and just let him go home on autopilot!










:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


2015 mileage
...
12/6 phin 6.69 miles 1212 ft climb 4.5 mph 1197.96 total miles
12/13 phin 13.92 miles 1468 ft climb 4.9 mph* 1211.88 total miles*


----------



## HanginH

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A6J38Lqd7us

My wife and I are in New Zealand for a year and we were lucky enough to get invited up the Rees River to help mark calves. Was a great few days.


----------



## egrogan

I haven't ridden in two weeks- had a really crazy work week two weeks ago, followed by a lovely, relaxing week of vacation with my lovely husband in the Florida Keys.

It is also "spring in December" here in New Hampshire- it was about 50*F today, so I couldn't pass up riding. Isabel was feeling good after her two week vacation. I got on her in the arena for about 5 minutes just to make sure she wasn't feeling TOO good, and then headed out on our regular route. She is _not _a spooky horse, but she gave me some random spooks at birds and grass (terrifying, right?!) but settled quickly. She definitely appreciated the spots where she got to canter freely, but still walked home on a loose rein.










Deer hunting is done now, so we got to head back in the woods without fearing flying bullets.
*







*

*Total 2015 miles: 161.99*


----------



## evilamc

It totally is Spring in December. Ha still muddy as heck though! Picked up a load of hay Friday night but didn't want to put it away in the dark, so Saturday morning I brought truck and trailer into paddock...went to back it up to hay shed...andddd I didn't go anywhere. Truck just couldn't do it with all the mud. So I started unloading and carrying the 50-60lb bales one by one about 60ft or so to the hay shed. My husband came out, had me try backing my truck...making more of a rut...and gave up again. We started carrying by hand again and finally I said why don't I just go get the side by side?! It can fit 5-7 bales on it at a time. So after what seemed like forever we finally got all the hay off my truck and trailer and into the shed...but I was still stuck. Unhooked trailer....started piling things under tires...and I finally floored it and fish tailed my way out completely tearing up my paddock too. My trucks 4wd too and I had it in low lol....I just got myself in too much of a rut trying to get out with trailer still attached. So trucks out...trailers still in paddock. Trying to figure out best course of action to get it out ****...if I can figure out how to hook it up to side by side I think that would be best!

The aftermath lol


















Today it was hard for me to get motivated to ride, I was so tired and just didn't feel like trailering anywhere (horse trailer isn't stuck at least!) and my neighborhood sucks. Jax is just always a dummy when we ride in the circles around neighborhood ebcause its boringgggggg. I finally manned up and got his muddy butt out the paddock though. I decided to hop on bareback and had one interesting ride. He was very full of himself today! I don't think I've ever done so many circles. When we were coming home and back down drive way I think I almost did 10 circles before he calmly walked on. Great practice for building up my seat I guess?

Why did I ever decide a white horse was a good idea?









Hes lucky he cleans up well.









Sweaty after our short bareback ride...fiasco?









And this is what my boarder is always doing...Just staring at the neighbors...hes so weird. His mom hasn't been out for 14 days hes probably attention deprived because I don't really do anything with him besides feed him and a few pets here and there.









2 FUN miles today...I think I need to go back to rails and trails and canter his pants off more lol...426.3 for the year.


----------



## egrogan

What kind of bit does Jax wear? Nice working cleaning him up though, the before-and-after shots are impressive.

Boarder horse still acting weird, huh? I read your other thread about his obsession with that one corner. Wish he was getting over whatever "it" is that's bothering him...


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> What kind of bit does Jax wear? Nice working cleaning him up though, the before-and-after shots are impressive.
> 
> Boarder horse still acting weird, huh? I read your other thread about his obsession with that one corner. Wish he was getting over whatever "it" is that's bothering him...


Right? I've finally almost got him coming in barn to eat every meal now. Sometimes he just WILL NOT come in the barn.

Jax is wearing MYLER WESTERN DEE MULLEN TRIPLE BARREL. I found it half price on another website and decided to try it. He's actually been doing amazinggggg in it! He drops his head and does the cutest little gait and isn't chomping like he was with the other bits I've tried.


----------



## MrsKD14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I conspired with my BIL to get Gina out riding. She hasn't been on a horse in weeks as she always puts everyone else's needs above hers. Today was no different, as she was running all over the place. Talked with BIL and decided I was going to ride over, tack up her horse and be waiting for her when she was back from some errands.

Grabbed Sultan and headed over to Gina's. The sun was peeking out now and again and it was in the mid-60Fs.. but knew the rain was coming.











Got to Gina's and got her horse ready to go. Sultan was really good about standing around in a strange barn while I got Gisele tacked up.











Realized as I was waiting on Gina to get home that today was the first time I had ridden Sultan since Tevis! Amazing he didn't run away when I went to catch him. :wink:

When Gina arrived home and I went out to greet her (in my riding clothes, helmet included), she thought at first something must be wrong.. but when she realized what was going on she was beyond thrilled. It made me feel so good to see the pure delight on her face.




















We did get dripped on a bit at the end of the ride, but I got home just as the skies opened and the monsoon began. What a fantastic afternoon!


2015 mileage
...
12/13 phin 13.92 miles 1468 ft climb 4.9 mph 1211.88 total miles
12/14 sultan 8.14 miles 787 ft climb 4.2 mph* 1220.02 total miles*


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out for a ride today. It was the first time I have had him out alone in a while and the weather has turned cooler with a damp cold breeze, so I expected him to be a bit silly. Indeed, he was like riding a drunken moose for the first couple miles.. but he found his brain at the top of the sugarloaf climb. :wink:




















Rode over to meet Christine, who rode Sula for the first time in a long while. Sula was a bit spooky to begin with because Christine was nervous, but eventually they both settled down.

























After dropping Christine off at her barn, we journeyed home alone. Unlike times in the past, Phin was not all hyped up.. instead moseying along without a care in the world. Even a deer flushing out of the tall grass almost under his nose only resulted in a startle. There was a lot of equipment running on Alamar (it's fertilizer time), so Phin was able to see all of that commotion without incident. Yay!











2015 mileage
...
12/14 sultan 8.14 miles 787 ft climb 4.2 mph 1220.02 total miles
12/16 phin 12.42 miles 2078 ft climb 3.9 mph* 1232.44 total miles*


----------



## Painted Horse

A ride before all the snow hit. My Foxtrotter on Red Mountain by the Snow Canyon overlook in Southern Utah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQjyNh20Gno


----------



## Celeste

Painted Horse said:


> A ride before all the snow hit. My Foxtrotter on Red Mountain by the Snow Canyon overlook in Southern Utah
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQjyNh20Gno


What fun! I love the sound of his gait!


----------



## gunslinger

phantomhorse13 said:


> Indeed, he was like riding a drunken moose for the first couple miles..


Lol......how much does it take to get a moose drunk? 
I was up in Massachusetts and saw a tank of that "Moose Juice" in a bar/restaurant..... but never saw a drunken moose.....I'll keep looking though?

That's funny....Sometimes Mr. Jack rides the same way.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out again today. Started out alone and found our brain much faster this time, despite the chilly temps (only 32F when I left the barn). But the sun was shining and there was only a light wind, so it was a great riding day.





























Met up with Christine and Mary (who was riding Christine's other horse) and continued on. Phin did well, doing a lot of the leading but also practicing going side by side and being passed.





























Overall a nice mellow ride. Phin was a touch silly on the way home, so we practiced walk to sitting trot to walk transitions every 5-10 strides the last mile. He was soon happy to just chill out as it was a lot less work!


2015 mileage
...
12/16 phin 12.42 miles 2078 ft climb 3.9 mph 1232.44 total miles
12/20 phin 13.17 miles 2042 ft climb 4.8 mph* 1245.61 total miles*


----------



## Oreos Girl

I got to ride today. I trailered Fiddler over to my friends house to ride on her farm. There isn't a lot of room to ride but it was horse time. One of the boarders had already worked in the arena and was riding around the farm so I saddled up and we rode some of the bigger empty pastures. We did 1.62 miles riding around the farm, then when my other friend who is getting her confidence back after a really bad accident last Feb and riding in the arena was ready. I rode Fiddler in the arena. This property is adjacent to a city park and there was a softball/baseball game going on. Fiddler didn't like this at all. The metal bat hitting the ball or the people running on the other side of the tree line. It took a while before he finally realized he wasn't going to die. So I had put a rain coat and a tarp in the arena. We picked up the rain coat and carried it across the arena and put it on the opposite side. Did this twice, once in each hand. Walked across the tarp several times. We did some practicing of sidepassing. I also practice posting which I never learned to do without my stirrups.

A total of 2.62 miles today. 98.85 miles for the year.


----------



## phoenix

Rode on Saturday, even though it was cold the sun was out so it was nice. Rode between 3-4 miles. Phoenix was happy to get out to explore for a bit, he was so well behaved even though I've pretty much done nothing with him for weeks.


----------



## gunslinger

GF begged off this weekend....as it was cold early in the morning, but 50 with sun and little wind in the afternoon would have made for a fine ride.....

Hopefully next weekend might be better with forecast of 75 and 30% chance of rain.....

Strange weather for this time of year....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Bad weather moves in tonight and may last for a week, so got Phin out today. Knew we would be riding totally solo and expected him to be a bit silly with the wind and the front coming. He was def up and took advantage of an @ss driving past (who revved the engine and honked) to try and up the pace, but it wasn't anything a couple good climbs couldn't fix!




















After that he was somewhat silly, but it was more from feeling good than really being afraid (rather reminded me of riding George when he is in too good a mood!). We wandered up and down and all around. Jumped a bunch of deer, which Phin has now figured out we chase if possible.. we about caught one small doe, which was pretty funny.



























On the way home, couldn't resist the weird training opportunity that presented itself when Keith was getting their tree into the house. Phin wasn't concerned about the tractor or the lifting, but the dragging of the tree over the railing and the barking of the dogs over his head was not his favorite. He only jigged a bit though and looked like a giraffe - so very proud of him! And he settled right down afterwards, walking home quietly.











2015 mileage
...
12/20 phin 13.17 miles 2042 ft climb 4.8 mph 1245.61 total miles
12/21 phin 11.01 miles 1961 ft climb 4.5 mph* 1256.62 total miles*


----------



## egrogan

Bizarro "winter" weather continues here in New England. I rode in a sweatshirt and vest and was sweaty at the end of our ride today. Isabel was pretty resentful of having to ride over all this green grass instead of stopping to graze. Almost makes you wish there was snow. _Almost_. 

We've been covered in really dense fog all day. Looks more like riding in Ireland than New Hampshire:



























*Total 2015 miles: 162.59*. And given our weather, I fully intend to add a few more before the new year!!


----------



## levihorse84

Well this is my first post on this thread! But here are some pics from my paint Charlie and I's most recent trail rides!


----------



## greentree

Welcome, levihorse84!! What part of the world is that? Very pretty!
We will start a new trail thread in about a week, so be sure you move to the new one and join in!

Raining pretty good here....no Christmas trail ride! Monday, we are supposed to go, weather permitting. 

We spent yesterday afternoon at Tractor Supply, scooping up deals on clothes for DH's cousin and family. If anyone would like help, please let me know. All they have is a foundation and their lives. 

They heard the tornado coming, went in the closet and slammed the door, and then they were standing on a bare foundation. It even took the carpet from underneath their feet. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Woodhaven

Phantom enjoyed your pictures especially the one of the tractor, I will add it to my list of "601 non manure uses for a manure bucket on a tractor". We use our bucket for so many things that have nothing to do with manure.
I haven't been riding much the last few days it has been so muddy but starting tomorrow back in the saddle again.

Greentree glad your family is alright, tornados are scary things and so unusual at this time of year. All the best to them.


----------



## egrogan

Got in a nice ride yesterday. It was warm and sunny, about 55*F. Didn't feel like Christmas, but it was a gorgeous day to ride!


















Everything was waterlogged. Our woods trail, which is usually dry, had a stream running through it:









This is usually a dry ditch where we play around with walking in and cantering out- we would have had to tread water in there yesterday!









It was actually a nice ride because Isabel is often very disagreeable about puddles- but since the entire ride was basically one giant puddle, she really had no way to avoid them and had to go through them. 

We have a couple more warm days ahead, and then it looks like snow and "normal" temps hit next Tuesday. Hopefully I'll squeeze in a couple of more rides between now and then.

*Total 2015 miles: 166.58*


----------



## gunslinger

4.5 inches in the rain gauge....over night...so no riding this weekend....darn it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Its been mighty drippy here too.. trying to chant at least it's not snow..


----------



## gunslinger

The local area has had over 10 inches or rain in December and we're at 13.9 inches above average for the year. It's wet here in Dixie....I sure wish we could get part of this weather over California.....


----------



## ManicMini

I woke up at 7am and decided to brave whatever rain may come and head out to Norris Dam State Park. My SO joined me on the adventure with his mare, Cam. We had the best time! The trails weren't muddy, the weather was glorious and people were courteous to the horses. We only had two small hiccups, my SO fell off of Cam for the first time and Ransom seemingly went down midstep and started to roll with me on him! Luckily I wasn't hurt but if he ever makes that mistake again, he's gonna regret it!!!


----------



## Fellpony

Hi, Hope everybody had a Happy Christmas...... I have been very busy but now back in the saddle on my beautiful Melody.... we had our Christmas tinsel ride ......Rode today just a little potter around my front paddock



231. 75 + 1= 232.75 miles


----------



## phantomhorse13

I had hoped to ride with Gina and/or Christine today but both got sidelined by family commitments. Seeing as it was record-setting warm, I decided to get Phin out anyway. DH said he wanted to reload some shells and didn't mind my abandoning him. Unfortunately, he decided he wanted to get some stuff done in the garage instead, after I had already caught Phin and was in the middle of tacking him up. First the truck started up and was parked outside in the driveway.. then the big tractor fired up and also was parked to idle outside. The garage is right on the other side of the wall from the barn aisle and the driveway is just on the other side of the sliding door right behind him (which was closed).. so Phin was happy to use the sounds as an excuse to tap dance all over. So we had a lesson on standing without fidgeting (which was only moderately successful).

Went out to get on him and had to play the stand-beside-the-mounting-block game for 5 minutes before he would be still for me to mount. I had just put a foot in the stirrup and was swinging my leg over when the leaf blower fired up.. *sigh* I did make it all the way on, but then had bring Phin back to the mounting block to remind him that he isn't to walk (leap) off until he is asked. Got back on and off maybe half a dozen times before he stood on a loose rein. :icon_rolleyes:

So.. off we went looking for his brain. The ground was still somewhat slimy from all the rain, so I decided it was going to be a lesson in walking. And walk we did, in a very tense way, looking like a giraffe on crack.











Maybe his brain is up here..










Nope!

maybe up there..










Nope!

maybe there..










Nope.

any brain here?











I thought we _had_ found his brain here.. and then the rain came. Not just a shower, but a deluge. You would have thought he was being attacked, as all he wanted to do was tuck his tail and run for home. After some discussion that finally resulted in a dozen walk-like-a-giraffe steps, I got the heck off and led him the rest of the way home - the ground was just too slimy to continue the discussion from on his back. Trudged home getting very wet and marveling at the fact I was outside in a soaking wet tshirt in late December without being hypothermic. A small plus. 

But.. who would have guessed that the key to finding his brain was soaking his head (and his body.. and his saddle.. and me)! After a mile of trudging into the rain, he finally heaved a big sigh and decided life sucked, but fussing about it wasn't going to make any difference. 











Once we got home, it was nice enough to stop raining for a few minutes, so I worked him in hand around the yard for a while in an attempt to reinforce that coming home does not = done. He was Mr Perfect by the time we were finished.

"Sorry Mom.. but look how cute I am in my new tack!"




















Ah the joys of green horses.

:icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes:


2015 mileage
...
12/21 phin 11.01 miles 1961 ft climb 4.5 mph 1256.62 total miles
12/27 phin 4.71 miles 945 ft climb 3.3 mph* 1261.33 total miles*


----------



## evilamc

Hahaha PH I feel your pain...Jax was a fire breathing dragon today too. I KNEW to put on my saddle today which how much time hes had off (thanks rain) and how he was last ride bareback lol.

Got on, made him be patient even though he had dancing feet second I was in the saddle..then we started out down the driveway and he starts trying to take off...I shut him down pretty quickly. So I take him down little side street first to try and get his head.....OH NO WAVING FLAGS AND BLOW UP SNOW MAN!!! Talk about prancing sideways....My usually unflappable horse was very disturbed by it lol. So I passed by them again to get back to main road and he did better this time. So I started my way down the road. He walked like a drunk man on New Years Eve. Wind was blowing, storm was coming and road was wet so we needed to be careful. I didn't could how many cars passed us on way out, but on way back, 17 cars passed us...in a little over a mile stretch. For the most part he's great with cars passing....until one giant I don't even konw what it was truck passed, he tried to turn and run with that one...while we're walking along the side of the road...Started raining on us as we got close to home too.

Boy what a funnnnnnn ride...Guess that's what happens when you give a green 6 year old almost a month off...and we get so much rain he barely plays lol. If it doesn't rain Wed I'm going to go to rails and trails I think. We need a nice long straight stretch with no one around lol!

3.53 miles 429.83 for the year. Thanks to it POURING rain pretty much any day I've had off doesn't look like I'll hit my goal of 450 this year


----------



## Celeste

I have been enjoying everyone's riding stories. We are so wet here that it just hasn't happened for us lately.


----------



## jamesqf

No riding here for a while, thanks to all the white stuff on the ground (and cold!). Not complaining, since we have more snowpack now than all of last year. And I get to go skiing (sorry for the lack of horse ears):


----------



## ManicMini

Wow Jamesqf, that's a beautiful view!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Too cold to ride today- back to reality at about 20*F. First winter storm comes in tonight. We'll see if it's snow, ice, or both. That will determine whether or not I get any more miles in this year, but I'm optimistic. Temps are supposed to be back above freezing the rest of the week, so it will still be soggy, but could be rideable.

I had to settle for some quick hand grazing and a little walk around the property today before the blustery winds got the best of me:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Winter finally put in an appearance. Yesterday our high was 61F. Today it was 35F with a real feel of 21F when I left the barn at noon.

I thought I might be in for another look-for-the-brain ride, due to an unfortunate incident when I went past my SILs place. Her city relatives (they literally are from the Bronx) were still here and first they let the dogs out onto the deck as we were approaching. Phin wasn't so sure about barking dogs over his head, so started his giraffe imitation. He was hesitantly creeping forward, eyeing the dogs and the cars and the bushes. Then, they chose the _exact_ _moment_ Phin was walking behind their car to fire up the remote starter. :eek_color: It startled me too, so I couldn't really blame him. Luckily, I managed to stay on through his ayrab teleportation movement. 

Got him settled back down and off we went. The ground is still a mess, so did my best to stick to high ground and roads.





























Got a surprise when I got to some trail that I normally use for hill interval training. At first I thought the downed trees were the results of the storms, but the final hill cleared that idea right up. Phin was very suspicious of the obstacles, and went past them more in passage than working trot.. but he went past them!











Guess someone was tired of vehicles trespassing. Weird thing is there used to be a gate at the bottom of the hill, but it was taken down.. Hopefully with some repetition Phin won't be bothered by them any more, because those hills were one of my favorite training places. :neutral:

The rest of the ride was blissfully uneventful, though the clouds started looking serious as we were turning for home. 



















Tonight we have a winter weather advisory. It was sleeting for a bit earlier, but luckily the temp is still above freezing. Overnight will get interesting, as forecast is for low of 31F. The daytime high tomorrow is supposed to be in the 40s, so while I am sick of rain and the constant mud, it's sure better than sleet or freezing rain!


2015 mileage
...
12/27 phin 4.71 miles 945 ft climb 3.3 mph 1261.33 total miles
12/28 phin 16.35 miles 2082 ft climb 5.2 mph* 1277.68 total miles*


----------



## greentree

It rained a good bit here today, so no riding.... Our friend is just dying yo get out and ride with us, but everytime she takes a day off, it rains! Maybe this weekend!


----------



## lsdrider

Got out Thursday, Friday and Saturday over my five day Christmas weekend. Saturday got cut short by rain but still managed to get 62 miles in overall. It's very rare to be riding the roads and trails around here in December. Gotta love El Nino!


----------



## greentree

Lsrider, what brand of saddle is that?


----------



## lsdrider

EZ-Fit


----------



## MrsKD14

Lots of happy trails for us the past month or two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egrogan

Looks like we're going to stall out and not add any more miles this year- the storm we got was mostly ice and freezing rain over about an inch of snow, so it's a mess out there. Temps today and tomorrow will probably get above freezing, but not by much. Maybe tomorrow will surprise us, but no riding today.

Hope others will be able to get in those last few 2015 miles so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## MrsKD14

egrogan said:


> Looks like we're going to stall out and not add any more miles this year- the storm we got was mostly ice and freezing rain over about an inch of snow, so it's a mess out there. Temps today and tomorrow will probably get above freezing, but not by much. Maybe tomorrow will surprise us, but no riding today.
> 
> Hope others will be able to get in those last few 2015 miles so I can live vicariously through you!



Wow! Remind me not to complain about our rain! At least I can still ride in a drizzle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilamc

So I managed to squeeze in one last ride for the year! I trailered 3 miles down the road to my uncles, I could of rode there...yes...but I HATE riding down the 2 lane busy busy road 

Arrived safe and sound, I didn't even tell them I was coming over lol! Uncle works nights sometimes so didn't want to wake him. He eventually noticed I was out there and came out and said hi.









View from his yard









After some grazing and grooming, off we went! I went on google maps and saw he had TONS of little back country roads from his house, so decided that would be way more fun then the road by my house. Jax was a different horse too. I think we BOTH hate riding down the busy road and he feeds off my feelings of it so we just don't have a good time. Was sooo nice to have a relaxing ride today after how busy I've been and with my parents coming in town.


















Saw a couple packs of this big black vulture like birds









Pretty much rode like this the whole time  Was so great to relax!



























I def think I'll be doing this more often. Eventually the goal is to cut trails through our woods to get to his house easier though. Leaving his house was the hard part though! With how wet the grass is I did nottt want to pull into any grass, so I had no way to turn my trailer around....so I had to back it all the way down his narrow curvey driveway thats also a giant hill. I hope he wasn't watching out the window at me because it did take me a minute and a few readjustments...but I wanted to make sure I didn't get in his grass! I don't want to be told I can't come back!!

We got in 5.39 miles...and only passed like 13 cars that whole ride...last ride in less then a mile we had I think it was 19 cars pass us...

So I'm finishing off 2015 with 435.22 miles. If my parents didn't come in town today I would go get 15 more miles tomorrow lol! Oh well, just means next year I have to do over 500.


----------



## greentree

lsdrider said:


> EZ-Fit


I like it....is your horse gaited? 

On their website, the saddle looks more like my SportSaddle than yours does....do you have other options?


----------



## gunslinger

Well, lets wrap up the year. 2015 has 363 miles, second highest of the four years I've been tracking it.

2012 had 345
2013 had 394
2014 had 346
2015 had 363

Let see...that's 1448 miles over 4 years....for an average of 362 miles per year.

I had 35 rides over about that many weekends with an average distance of 10.3 miles per ride.

I had 14 rides out of 35 10 miles or over.

My longest ride was 19.6 miles at Abram's Creek in the Great Smokey Mountains on Saturday October 17th. My shortest ride was 3 miles on December 6th and was the Ooltewah Christmas parade.

GF and I have a new years day ride at Catoosa Ridge planned for tomorrow......So, we're starting the new year off right!


----------



## Knave

Since I am new here the first 2015 ride I have to add is the last day.  

Today I took my baby Bones out to sort heifers. I was worried because I had turned him out for the winter and he didn't have very many days on him this fall. Sadly, my old horse is lame so it was either ride Bones or borrow one of the kids' horses. My husband says colts don't get broke sitting in the corral, so...

It was cold. 10*F, and when I saddled him he was a little humpy. I rode him around for a minute to get the hump out and he settled down. Then we trailered up and went to the ranch. 

He was good to gather. Dad asked if he could ride him in the bunch and I traded him horses (it was a privilege to watch him because he is so much better than I am and rarely does he ever get on my horses), Bones was nervous in the bunch but figured it out eventually. 

I was really happy to get him out and see that he hadn't forgotten everything! I am excited to see his progress in 2016!


----------



## Celeste

I have done less riding this year than I have in a while. We have had a lot of family issues, so I am glad for the little I did get to ride. I got in a 1/2 mile ride Tuesday. It was too muddy to be safe much of anywhere. At least my girl was well behaved. 

My year's total was 93 miles.


----------



## greentree

I have no idea what my total was for the year.....I feel like I hardly rode at all this summer. 

I wish I could join you all at Catoosa Ridge, Gunslinger! We may go up to Mammoth Cave tomorrow.

Has anyone heard from QOS?? I seem to be missing a few posters. Well, everyone have a glorious New Year!!


----------



## Fellpony

Thank you for letting me join this thread and share my riding and hacking with you all  I had my final ride of 2015 on Melody today.... it was still quite windy..... we rode in the school.... It was sunny but windy.... Melody was her usual muddy self so set about giving her a good groom before riding. rode for about 35 mins in total I would say about a mile . She was very forward and the school was slippy with all the rain> I can never express the love I feel for my two mares both Melody and Eva I have had fun on both during the year.... completing my first pleasure ride. my first ridden show class and my first ridden concours class..... very pleased with our achievements this year.... even over coming my confidence blips.... onwards and upwards for us.









Good Luck Everyone & Thank You for taking part









232.75 + 1 = 233.75 Total Miles whoop whoop

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2015

From Melody and Marley x


----------



## Woodhaven

I don't actually clock my miles but I ride 3 - 4 times a week and average about 3 miles per ride so if I say 10 miles/wk that would work out to 468 miles for the year. For winter 2015 I had my mare at an indoor arena so kept up my weekly average.
If I don't have an indoor and the winter is a tough one I can't ride as much so will see what 2016 brings us.


----------



## lsdrider

greentree said:


> I like it....is your horse gaited?
> 
> On their website, the saddle looks more like my SportSaddle than yours does....do you have other options?


Yes, he is gaited. 

I believe the difference is in the color schemes. Mine is solid through the complete seat jockey / cantle area where the ones on the website show various colors for different parts of the saddle.


----------



## lsdrider

I purposely didn't keep a log of all my rides in 2015 - didn't even track most of them on the GPS. 

Looking forward to resuming that and seeing all the other HF members posts in the 2016 thread!


----------



## Zexious

Congratulations to everyone on a successful year of trails!

And thank you for letting me be vicariously part of it--perhaps this year I will be able to join for reals, health/god/whomever willing.

Looking forward to the '16 thread!


----------



## Eagle Child

:cowboy:Even though my trail rides have been pitiful in 2015--because of my own confidence issues and trust issues with prospective trail buddies--I have always followed these trail threads, cheered everyone on, and gained great inspiration from all of you. Hopefully I will call upon my courage and ride more in 2016. Journey is still fluffy and fit as ever at 20. I will look for and subscribe to the new "2016--Share Your Trail" thread. Love all of you guys, your trails, and your horses. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## egrogan

Bring on the 2016 thread! We tiptoed out into the snow today...










Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Eole

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 
Yes, ready to jump into the 2016 thread, as I started the year with a ride in the snow. PH is in Florida, we can count on her to start the new thread in a few days.

I did my last ride 2015 yesterday. I LOVE riding in snow and I think my mare was happy too. She plowed the trail, over 2 feet deep.

I also have an EZ Fit saddle. My new mare doesn't like it. What pad are you using LSDRider? I love the color of your saddle!

My total rides 2015: 76 rides, which is pretty good considering I barely ride from November to April. Total of 314km. Not much, as I kept the rides short with my new girl.


----------



## Zexious

Eole--Those ears though <3! Happy New Year!


----------



## greentree

Oooooh, Eole, I love that black and green! So you like it. Is it the treeless that she doesn't like, I wonder?


----------



## Eole

Yes, I like my EZ Fit. You have to play with it, everything can be moved: seat size, back panels, twist, stirrup and girth position. It feels like a treed saddle, not at all the feeling of a treeless. It is extremely light. Alizé my bay mare is fine with it, but she's ok with anything I throw on her.

Buttercup on the other hand is sensitive. I don't think it's the saddle's fault, I believe she's ticklish, even worse with her winter coat. She was very fussy when I introduced the biothane bridle, and now is fussy with the new saddle. She tries to shake it off! (like while riding downhill at the trot)


----------



## evilamc

Eole said:


> Yes, I like my EZ Fit. You have to play with it, everything can be moved: seat size, back panels, twist, stirrup and girth position. It feels like a treed saddle, not at all the feeling of a treeless. It is extremely light. Alizé my bay mare is fine with it, but she's ok with anything I throw on her.
> 
> Buttercup on the other hand is sensitive. I don't think it's the saddle's fault, I believe she's ticklish, even worse with her winter coat. She was very fussy when I introduced the biothane bridle, and now is fussy with the new saddle. She tries to shake it off! (like while riding downhill at the trot)


So funny I've checked them out since two of you have them, they do look nice! Apparently they have a demo program too...Once I know I'll have some time to get some riding in I may have to try it out! I wouldn't mind a lighter saddle lol!!! My question is, could I still use it with my endurance cut 5 star saddle pad I wonder? I spent a lot of money having a custom order pad made and girth that matches!


----------



## Eole

You can use any pad with it. It has panels with a good channel to protect the spine, so you don't need a special treeless pad like for other treeless.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I snuck in one last ride in 2015.. down in Florida! More details in the 2016 thread, but I took Duroc out for a short ride as my final saddle time in 2015.

Looking back at 2015, I logged* 1280.49 total miles* in 98 rides. My longest ride was 68.58 miles and the shortest ride was 0.62 miles.


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

We did 2 days of the Death Valley Encounter - last ride of 2015, although it's the beginning of the 2016 ride season.
Cold and beautiful! here's a video of day 1:
https://youtu.be/Gxskh0wWTWM


----------



## Celeste

Wow!!! I love your video!


----------



## gunslinger

It's not supposed to be that cold in death valley......is it?


----------



## MrsKD14

1.92 miles today. In 25 minutes. Not going to complain. 

We have an obstacle course this weekend and I had already gotten all the tack ready to go sooooo I was lazy and just hopped on him bareback. 

Word of advice, always check the sturdiness of a bench before you use it as a mounting block. Even if it was fine day before yesterday. Just sayin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond

Thanks Celeste, and gunslinger, nobody could remember it being that cold at the DV ride. Lucky for me, The Ice Princess


----------



## MrsKD14

12 miles this weekend at an ACTHA ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celeste

Most everybody has moved over to the 2016 Trail Rides Thread.


----------



## MrsKD14

Celeste said:


> Most everybody has moved over to the 2016 Trail Rides Thread.



Lol I thought I did post there [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

